# The CC Trig Point bagger thread, now incorporating other interesting geographs



## Drago (19 Mar 2017)

Unashamedly stolen the idea from the Col Baggers thread. That looked like great fun to me, but there is a dearth of Cols near me, so it was a no go.

Still, I liked the idea, but came up with a type of target more easily found in my part of the World...or in any part of the country... Trig Points.

Ideally ones you've sought on the bicycle, but I won't be sniffy if you happened to be driving past and leaped out the still moving car to snap a prime example of trig pointness.

I'm having my shoulder injection tomorrow, but after a day or two of recovery I'm going to go hunting myself. It seems to me a good motivation to go for a ride, an ongoing purposes, and the rides become more epic as you bag the easy local ones and start moving further afield.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (19 Mar 2017)

Jeez, I now have three things in common with you.........
I've claimed a few in my times, 3 countries (SOTA whilst there)

I use this for info and logging HERE

Enjoy!!


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2017)

Waaayyyy ahead of you Bobby 

I could take my Baofeng with me and do TPOTA, over 6000 potential activations!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (19 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> Waaayyyy ahead of you Bobby
> 
> I could take my Baofeng with me and do TPOTA, over 6000 potential activations!


Much bloody easier in some cases..
I'm a VHF/UHF only man from the hills, I tried HF once and got lost under a pile-up of rather rude Continental opos, I moved to 60m and got.......
nothing
I can work into the Lakes area from nearby but involves some tasty hill climbing and cyclocross (mid summer maybe).
I'll hopefully make my annual jaunt to the Lakes at some point, missed last year


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2017)

Well, I'm going to start TP bagging later this week.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Mar 2017)

Will the Selfie proof be you standing atop the concrete TP?


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2017)

Standing next to. Show some respect sonny ,

A few within easy riding distance for you Pete.


----------



## Slick (19 Mar 2017)

Wow, I didn't realise that this was actually a thing. 

http://trigpointing.uk


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2017)

I'm heading over Milton Keynes way end of the week, scoped a couple on the map to start me off.


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2017)

Nearest one to me doesn't belong in the garden it's in.


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2017)

They half inched it?


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> They half inched it?


Aqquired it. Not there ten years ago though.

Takes "Trig Bagging" to another level.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (19 Mar 2017)

This one nearby, 
HERE
has been destroyed...
rumour has it been blown up

I must have forgotten to log it


----------



## Drago (24 Mar 2017)

Not managed any Trig Points yet, but on my first gentle ride out in a month located and bagged an OS Bench Mark in the next village.







This type denotes also the presence of utlilties below, in this case presumably some phone cables.


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> Not managed any Trig Points yet, but on my first gentle ride out in a month located and bagged an OS Bench Mark in the next village.
> 
> View attachment 343906
> 
> ...


Presumably! Is that the best of your detective skills?
G.P.O. and phones.
?2602

I take it you didn't have your trailer with you then.


----------



## Drago (24 Mar 2017)

Nah, trailer less matey.


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2017)

It's still there then?


----------



## Drago (24 Mar 2017)

Left trailer at home. Had gone for a slow bimble to test me shoulder.


----------



## Drago (4 Apr 2017)

Bagged an OS Flush Bracket this morning at SP 7614 4726.


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2017)

Took a big wide loop out to Milton Keynes today, down along the Grand Union Canal, bagged this Benchmark at Great Linford.














Rejoined the road near Newport Pagnell, bimbled around the country roads and found this outside Gayhurst, within sight of Sir Francis Drake's old house.










Not a bad days hunting, and a good excuse for a 20 mile bike ride.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2017)

Couldn't you clear the leaves from in front of the first shot?
We'd have been able to read it then.


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> Couldn't you clear the leaves from in front of the first shot?
> We'd have been able to read it then.



I did try but couldn't reach through the railings far enough.


----------



## Drago (9 Apr 2017)

You bag Ronnie Corbett?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (9 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4754527, member: 9609"]I wonder if it was a Vanesa Tube, apparently they were a real magnet for lightening strikes, I think I only ever come across one that was intact

Here is the remains of a Vanesa Tube and possibly one of the remotest trig points on the mainland, top of Ladhar Bheinn in Knoydart. I'm not a trig basher but I seen a fair few when I was bagging Munros and Corbetts.
View attachment 346418


My goal for next week is to get trig point with my bike in, I think I know one at the side of the road[/QUOTE]
It was just one of your basic pillar..
Allegedly some 'territorials' did the dirty deed.. 





Bike at local trig





Trigs up there (Corlick Hill)




I took a nip up to one en-route yesterday to have a quick view over Paisley (Saucel Hill), as expected a 'glass' midden.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Apr 2017)

SP75351 65218

The Obelisk, Boughton. I might as well kick off with a big trig


----------



## Drago (10 Apr 2017)

I know that one well. Good bag.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> I know that one well. Good bag.


Ta. I looked around and couldn't see any reference to it being a trig point, but it is rather weathered!


----------



## Drago (10 Apr 2017)

I think there's an OS flush bracket on the base somewhere. The one on Obelisk Rise has one, but mind you're not robbed of your bike and phone up that way


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Apr 2017)

It's over there!
SP83384 55775

Close to CTC Yardley Chase on Denton Road. Private access, so that's as close as I got..


----------



## Hugh Manatee (10 Apr 2017)

Sir George Biddel Airy would be proud. I still use the legacy of his work today. Bagged Stiperstones a week or two back. Photo when I return home.


----------



## Drago (10 Apr 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 346844
> 
> 
> It's over there!
> ...



Not that for from Drago Towers.

Interesting snippet. The road there between the CTC and the A428 is dead straight for a stretch. Was used during WWII as an impromptu landing strip.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4754527, member: 9609"]I wonder if it was a Vanesa Tube, apparently they were a real magnet for lightening strikes, I think I only ever come across one that was intact

Here is the remains of a Vanesa Tube and possibly one of the remotest trig points on the mainland, top of Ladhar Bheinn in Knoydart. I'm not a trig basher but I seen a fair few when I was bagging Munros and Corbetts.
View attachment 346418

[/QUOTE]
Here's the Vanessa atop Ord Ban, a very pleasing little hill that overlooks Loch an Eilein near Aviemore. We walked up it, accompanied by a small bear, but it wouldn't be too much effort to lug a mountain bike up, it's only a short distance from the car park.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Apr 2017)

The First retriangulation pillar. Cold Ashby, Northants.






~The Mother Trig~

~OS linkie~


SP 64400 76500


----------



## Drago (16 Apr 2017)

That's the holy grail Pete, well done. When did you visit?


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Apr 2017)

Today.. It's half way in a spiky hedge now. Hopefully it won't become part of the undergrowth!

Quick hop over a locked gate (no dibble in sight(I was going to use your name in vain, if stopped.. Drago made me do it!! )) and there it was.. the Mother Trig


----------



## Drago (16 Apr 2017)

Well done mate. I might visit that one next weekend on the Claud.


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2017)

There's a few left out of the 11,678, to bag yet then.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Well done mate. I might visit that one next weekend on the Claud.


My OS reference put it as alongside the road and up the hedge.. It's actually on the (private) farm track within 50 yards of the gate.
Just take your warrant card and say you're investigating an act of trespass by an old fart on Easter Sunday


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> There's a few left out of the 11,678, to bag yet then.


Nearly there


----------



## growingvegetables (16 Apr 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Nearly there


Interesting that the last one, Thorny Gale, is in Cumbria. Not that I'd dream of suggesting Cumbria is anything but the most metropolitan of areas.


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2017)

*Birthday on Tuesday*
_"On a clear, crisp spring morning in 1936, a group of men gathered around a strange, pale obelisk in the middle of an unremarkable field in Cold Ashby, Northamptonshire. Those men were there to begin the greatest undertaking Ordnance Survey had attempted since the early 19th century.

That shining white monolith would now be instantly recognised by any walker, hiker or geography pupil. It was of course a Trig Pillar, and today, 18 April, marks 75 years since the day when they were first used in anger at the beginning of the Retriangulation of Great Britain."_
_*
https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/bl...hday-to-the-trig-pillar-75-years-young-today/*_


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Apr 2017)

According to my reckoning using Streetview and 'Earth', this Trig point has moved 20 or so yards to the East!





This was 2009






And this is 2017 . The Trig point is in the hedge alongside the left of the farm track, and nowhere to be seen in the field.. It doesn't look as though a new track has been built as that would show up on the satellite image.


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2017)

Some pillars have been moved. There's an OS benchmark near the in laws that I've yet to track down, which was carved on a stone pier. The pier was later demolished, and the stone re used in a gateway so the bench!ark has moved several hundred metres.


----------



## Mr Celine (17 Apr 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> According to my reckoning using Streetview and 'Earth', this Trig point has moved 20 or so yards to the East!



It's a new track. The old track starts opposite a hedgerow (out of shot in your aerial screengrab), the new track is also surfaced and not just mud, the gates on the aerial view are set back from the road.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Apr 2017)

Mr Celine said:


> It's a new track. The old track starts opposite a hedgerow (out of shot in your aerial screengrab), the new track is also surfaced and not just mud, the gates on the aerial view are set back from the road.


It seems more like the track has been 'upgraded'. I think the old one would show as disturbed earth on the satellite imagery.


----------



## Mr Celine (17 Apr 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> It seems more like the track has been 'upgraded'. I think the old one would show as disturbed earth on the satellite imagery.



Google Earth gives you historical aerial pictures. This one is dated 2010 and shows the old track, further west than the current one.







Apologies for being boringly conventional and having north at the top.

Edit - the new gate can also be seen under construction.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Apr 2017)

Mr Celine said:


> Google Earth gives you historical aerial pictures. This one is dated 2010 and shows the old track, further west than the current one.
> 
> View attachment 347854
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I only looked at the first image presented to me. 
No probs with being boringly conventional, my view was the direction I was looking on the bike


----------



## bladesman73 (17 Apr 2017)

never tried this till today. located some local trig points on the trig website, both were near local village churches. i couldnt see them when i got there. are they usually hard to find? didnt want to go scouting thru the churchyard


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2017)

There are trig points, which are almost all concrete pillars, although a few are 'bolts' attached to prominent landmarks such as church spires, water towers etc. A few hundred trig points have gone, but most of the 12,000 odd still remain 

As well as the trig points there are 'lower order' OS marks used for more local surveying in between the main trig points. Some are metal flush brakes, as in my earlier photos in this thread. Some are cut marks, simply the OS crows foot carved into stonework, and some are bolts, a bolt head of a few inches dimater hammered in to a precise spot.

For trig points this is an excellent resource:

http://trigpointing.uk

For then lower order 'benchmarks', the flush brackets, cut marks and bolts:

http://www.bench-marks.org.uk

I got into this quite by accident. Its an interesting pass time in its own right, but its a superb excuse for an exploratory bike ride. Indeed, there's a cut mark I've identified I'm going to try and track down tomorrow.


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2017)

Well done @User9609 popped your cherry at last.

That's a well maintained pillar. Some have been adopted and get reasonably well cared for, and that looks like one of them.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4767042, member: 9609"]Trig Point No. 3553, Hadden Hill
View attachment 348194
[/QUOTE]
Vandal!

And suppose you dropped the bike.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4767042, member: 9609"]Trig Point No. 3553, Hadden Hill
View attachment 348194
[/QUOTE]
Well trigged!


----------



## Drago (19 Apr 2017)

Piddington OS benchmark, SP 8036 5317.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Apr 2017)

Ours are just a flat copper disc mounted to a concrete slab, but I have a fancy computer database that helps me find everything by which I can locate them. I'll have to try and fine one, maybe today. I stumbled on one once as a youth, hunting freshwater snail shells.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Apr 2017)

I couldn't find it, but I looked. Did find a good place to stealth camp. Not that I would, as it's only a couple miles from home.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4768594, member: 9609"]I nearly set my neck doing this daft stunt, it took me three goes to get it right - there is only a 30 second delay on the camera, so to press the button then get on the trig with my bike was not that easy, first go I was too late, second go I lost my balance and had to jump, and the third go I twinged something in my shoulder and its still not right. Too old for doing nonsense like that - i won't be ding it again.[/QUOTE]
So... in existence, somewhere, are the photos of you 'not quite making it'?
These we should see


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Piddington OS benchmark, SP 8036 5317.
> 
> View attachment 348234
> 
> ...


I've ridden through Piddington so many times! It's my off roadish route into Salcey.


----------



## Drago (20 Apr 2017)

As you go over the bridge (nice uphill leading up to it, eh?) Its on the left hand side of the bridge, dead in then middle, about 2' from the floor. The cut mark itself is in excellent condition, but the bridge itself is a bit knackered.

As you go across the bridge peer over the sides and you can see the course of the old Salcey Forest railway which used to link Roade with Horton.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Apr 2017)

I'll check it out next time I'm in the vicinity


----------



## Drago (20 Apr 2017)

There's a cut mark on Hanslope Church, and a cut mark and a trig point in Blisworth, so I may go hunting at the weekend.


----------



## Drago (21 Apr 2017)

Hanslope, Church of St James the Great, cut mark SP 8037 4672.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Apr 2017)

Well spotted


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I couldn't find it, but I looked. Did find a good place to stealth camp. Not that I would, as it's only a couple miles from home.


Another consult with the map shows my navigation error, may try again at weekend.


----------



## Mr Celine (21 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4765336, member: 9609"]Here we go the first one I have bagged with the bike
View attachment 347964
[/QUOTE]

Where is this one?

BTW I looked for the Hadden Hill one on a ride last summer but couldn't find it due to the height of the undergrowth.


----------



## Drago (21 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Another consult with the map shows my navigation error, may try again at weekend.



It's strangely addictive, innit?


----------



## Mr Celine (21 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4771252, member: 9609"]TP1067 half way between Birgham and Eccles, it is a little up the road to the farm, clearly a well cared for trig.[/QUOTE]
If you look at this  street view image  from the farm road end you can see the next intrepid CC trig point bagger cycling up the hill!


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> It's strangely addictive, innit?


Something you never hear about here, maybe with the incipient demise of stock car racing, more people will get off the couch and get out there on bicycles. May be a blog post one day...


----------



## Drago (22 Apr 2017)

Hokay, today I've an interesting one planned. I've located a benchmark, a trig point, and another benchmark all in a line on the same road, about a mile between each. I've planned a nice big loop, see if I can bag them all.

I didn't realise you had a blog @Gravity Aided Had a browse, looks good.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Apr 2017)

Yes, I was hoping I would have the opportunity to ride the Route 66 trail, maybe soon, when Mrs. GA gets up and around.


----------



## Drago (22 Apr 2017)

Mr Aided, does the USGS have similar markers on your side of the pond?


----------



## Drago (22 Apr 2017)

Today was mixed success. I headed into Blisworth seeing several benchmarks and a trig.

First was a benchmark in the centre of the village. I found the stone pillar, but it's so heavily scored with graffiti carved into the soft stone I could find no sign of the cut mark.

Then I went a mile up the road with Colin and found this:










This is a ventilation shaft for the subterranean canal tunnel which runs below at SP 7307 5249. The is supposed to be an OS flush bracket on it, but I could not find it. There is evidence of recent patched repairs with cement, so it may have been covered and removed.

Next, was a trig pillar at SP 73237 52069.






Found it hidden behind some bushes. A bit overgrown, but in otherwise solid condition.

From there I bimbled out in a wide loop to Shutlanger, then past the anal museum at Stoke Bruerne (it's a canal museum, but every sign gets modified by the locals within seconds of going up) and then onward to home.

More benchmarks to blag on Monday.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Apr 2017)

I've had the pleasure of bimbling in a barge through the Blisworth tunnel and looking skywards through that ventilation shaft


----------



## Drago (22 Apr 2017)

There's a flush bracket benchmark at the North end of the tunnel which I should have bagged, but forgot.

I got plans to bag no less than 6 on Mondays ride.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Apr 2017)

I would have maybe bagged one today, but the winds are fierce, and I was trading for a Dawes Watoga and a Schwinn Sidewinder to supplant the Gary Fisher(too small, after all) and the K2(just not that impressive) with some bicycles I might actually get a bang out of. The Dawes has a disc brake in front and linear in back, with front suspension and a 1x7 drivetrain, although the original owner left all the FD stuff on the bike. So for tomorrow, maybe on the Dawes(Which was originally bought at Rutland Water Bicycles,) a world traveler, which wound up in Normal. Now that's a find. I have never before seen or had a bicycle directly from England. (Although this one was probably fabricated somewhere else.)


----------



## Andy_R (23 Apr 2017)

This one






has got this






about 100m SW of it. It appears to be all thats left of a 1950s era tank/APC/self propelled gun - there is still an area in use by the MOD as a rifle range immediately to the south.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Apr 2017)

Andy_R said:


> This one
> 
> View attachment 349020
> 
> ...


Lucky they didn't use the TP for target practise...


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Apr 2017)

I took a ride out towards Teeton today to bag a TP I spotted on the OS map a while back..

















It's in a field, with easy access through a farm gate 15 yards away. Due to a fairly high hedge, it's all but invisible from the adjacent lane.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Apr 2017)

Having found the locale of the survey marker, it has been a longtime apparent area of the local yoof, who have hung bags in the trees because they must get lost in the 40 or 50 foot wide belt of brush between the trail and the school bus parking area. I would guess it was scavenged, maybe about the time when people became resident in the area, and trailers were moved in for the trailer park. Having exact measures and history of the site, i am assuming it is no longer there. The Dawes did a nice job getting me there, though I shall be reinstating FD and triple . On to the next site. At least I am learning volumes about my area in minute detail.


----------



## Drago (24 Apr 2017)

Hokay, I've worked out a route to capture 6 benchmarks and one trig today. Let's see if I can find them all.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Apr 2017)

I tried for a Bench mark yesterday in Gt Billing but didn't find it.
I'll give it another go soon.


----------



## Drago (24 Apr 2017)

Right, busy day. 23 miles of trig and benchmark hunting.

1) Newport Pagnell North Bridge flush bracket. I beleieve it's there, but couldn't access the bridge due to roadworks 

2) Newport Pagnell Church. This is a Trig Point, so presumably up on the tower is the 3 pronged metal spider as found attached to conventional trig pillars and Vanessas.










Then along Newport Pagnell High St to a flush bracket on the Plough P/H.










Then further along the High Street to the old Town hall, which I think is now apartments.


----------



## Drago (24 Apr 2017)

Then across town to the Red House P/H (the OS boys must've been a right bunch of dipso's!). Found the spot, but there's a wooden planter pushed up against the wall obstructing it.






Then a loop round to find a cut mark on the pillar to the gated road at the hamlet of Little Linford. However, the pillar has been recently repaired and I could find no sign of the 'crows foot' carving, so I'm guessing it's gone 






Come on you lot. This is fun, interesting, and blummen good motivation to get out for a ride.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (24 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Then across town to the Red House P/H (the OS boys must've been a right bunch of dipso's!). Found the spot, but there's a wooden planter pushed up against the wall obstructing it.
> 
> View attachment 349220
> 
> ...


Not today, we've got snow flurries and a gale outside..

Geocache when out?


----------



## Drago (24 Apr 2017)

In a way its like geocaching, but without the film cannisters. But no,m I don't. The thrill os Trig and Benchmark hunting is good enough for me.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> In a way its like geocaching, but without the film cannisters. But no,m I don't. The thrill os Trig and Benchmark hunting is good enough for me.



will have to see which ones are on my normal loops

hope Colin is enjoying the miles


----------



## Andy_R (24 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> In a way its like geocaching, but without the film cannisters. But no,m I don't. The thrill os Trig and Benchmark hunting is good enough for me.


You can combine the 2 at YOSM - Ye Old Survey Monuments based around a travelling geocache GC45CC


----------



## Drago (24 Apr 2017)

Colin is lovely thanks Biggs. All dialed in nicely, rolls effortlessly. I might try and fit a 6 speed freewheel, bit I'll have to see.


----------



## Gixxerman (24 Apr 2017)

Wolds Top. Highest point in Lincolnshire at 168m. Trig point is quite hard to find as you have to walk across several fields to get to it. Nice views from the top though. In one image you can see the Humber bridge.


----------



## DRM (25 Apr 2017)

Spotted this one quite by accident whilst on my way back from Sundays ride, it was pot luck that I noticed it, I've ridden & driven past the thing so many times, yet I didn't know it existed
http://trigpointing.uk/trig/6462
Located at Thorpe, South Leeds at the side of the road in a farmers field


----------



## Bobby Mhor (26 Apr 2017)

TP11563 Intersected Station logged earlier today..
Lochwinnoch Parish Church.




I didn't get to sit on it
My first of this kind, must look out more...


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Mr Aided, does the USGS have similar markers on your side of the pond?


----------



## Tim Hall (26 Apr 2017)

There's a crowsfoot benchmark on the side of the house where I was born and where my Dad still lives. When he had the house painted, he got the level painted on, taken from the spot height shown on the OS map.


----------



## Drago (26 Apr 2017)

I've got Horton/Yardley Chase and Yardley Hastings trigs penned in for Friday.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Apr 2017)

I'm trying to get out after hospital outpatient visit thing (Me this time) and errands. One more try at initial marker, if docs and weather allow. Dr Cipollini, hope it isn't Mario....


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Apr 2017)

The reference mark, and the woods where it was found


The field,(note witness post) and benchmark, just as it began raining.







I found two Geodetic Survey markers I was seeking this afternoon. One was a reference mark,(1970) and the other a benchmark(1954)
Thanks to the completeness of records, I was able, both through maps and satellite overlay imagery, as well as exhaustive history of these marks placement and maintenance, to find these pretty easily. Started to rain just as I found the benchmark, just off the end of the bike trail. I could have found the benchmark for the reference mark, but it was in very dense undergrowth, and would have required a parang for a visit. About a 40 or 50 foot path would have had to have been cleared.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Apr 2017)

Here's one @Drago from today at Camber.













Not a particularly stunning example but hey ho....


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Apr 2017)

October 2015, me nearly getting blown off the Trig Point on Mt. Snowdon..


----------



## roadrash (27 Apr 2017)

how do I find out if any of these trig points or benchmarks can be found anywhere near me ( wigan) ??? how do you lot know where they are.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 349480
> 
> View attachment 349484
> 
> View attachment 349485


They're really nice!


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Apr 2017)

roadrash said:


> how do I find out if any of these trig points or benchmarks can be found anywhere near me ( wigan) ??? how do you lot know where they are.


You'll need an OS map, the highest point nearby, and some patience!
Try
http://trigpointing.com

http://www.bench-marks.org.uk

Happy hunting


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Apr 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> They're really nice!


Especially when new! Although I don't think the copper is anodized or coated, so they turn green rather quickly.


----------



## Drago (28 Apr 2017)

I've come down with a cold and the shivers. Spent all day in bed yesterday doing nothing except try and get warm and fitfully watch the TV.

Feeling slightly better today (I still feel crap, but don't feel cold any more) but it'll be a day or two before I bag the Horton and Yardley Hasting trigs, and some benchmarks along the way.


----------



## roadrash (28 Apr 2017)

just had a look at the link provided by @PeteXXX , it seems most of the trigs near me are on top of church spires


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2017)

roadrash said:


> just had a look at the link provided by @PeteXXX , it seems most of the trigs near me are on top of church spires


Extra points for getting the bike up there then.
No "Reivers" whilst attempting to do so. Please!!


----------



## Drago (28 Apr 2017)

@Gravity Aided I love the look of those US trig points. Lovely things. How far apart do they tend to be over there?


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Apr 2017)

The benchmark and reference mark were maybe a half mile apart.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Apr 2017)

So I'm guessing about a half mile, although it seems kind of random. Probably due to the immensity of things. Illinois, as a state, is about the size of England proper, only the major city is in the north, and picturesque bonny highlands in the south.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (28 Apr 2017)

roadrash said:


> it seems most of the trigs near me are on top of church spires


Don't do a PeteXXX and sit on the trig point then, ouch....


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Apr 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Don't do a PeteXXX and sit on the trig point then, ouch....


Or break anything up there. Steeple Jacks are not only paid by the hour and the job, but by height. At least in the States.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (28 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Or break anything up there. Steeple Jacks are not only paid by the hour and the job, but by height. At least in the States.


It'll be the removal of the steeple would be the problem


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> It'll be the removal of the steeple would be the problem


Just replace the lot back on the roof.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Apr 2017)

Nice little circuit today, with a couple of flush brackets..







Sywell Church
SP 8217 6722.







Moulton Church 
SP 7834 6642.

Apologies for visiting them in the wrong numerical order


----------



## Drago (28 Apr 2017)

Nice work Pete. You're bagging a few good 'uns.

I'm feeling slightly more chipper this evening, will take it easy tomoz and Sunday will head over to Yardley Hastings on Colin i you fancy meeting up? I'll make a ride of it, head out via Stoke Goldington, Ravenstone and Olney.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Apr 2017)

Cheers.. it's fun, isn't it 

I'm in London tomorrow, doing the touristy thing with my granddaughter. Tower of London and HMS Belfast plus a few more bits and pieces. 

There's gotta be a Flush Bracket or summat on the Tower, surely!!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (29 Apr 2017)

5 Flush Brackets,
G271 Clune Park school, Port Glasgow
G273 Ladyburn school, Greenock
G338 St Mary's school, Greenock
G339 Torpedo Factory, Greenock (now a sweetie factory, home of Millions sweets)
G343 Cloch Lighthouse, Gourock (not intentional but guessed an ideal spot)

Bolt
St Andrew's church, Port Glasgow

Cut Mark (Bench mark?)
Port Glasgow Library...

I took photies of them but too many to post.

Another excuse to visit everywhere on the bike...


----------



## Bobby Mhor (29 Apr 2017)

Oh, I forgot..
Another 'anorak' activity






WD (War Department) stone markers...
Came across this, I know where quite a few are

Edited..
Info on this HERE


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2017)

The London trip yesterday went well!






On the White Tower, in the Tower of London






Me






Traitors Gate, Tower of London






South end, East side, of Tower Bridge.

There were, no doubt, hundreds more locally, but we were doing other stuff as well.


----------



## Drago (30 Apr 2017)

Excellent work in London. I'm over my cold, but still feeling a bit washed out so will wait another day or two before hunting again.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (30 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Excellent work in London. I'm over my cold, but still feeling a bit washed out so will wait another day or two before hunting again.


You've a lot to answer for, Sir.

I was out today hunting just the three, getting ones in my local haunts first then going further afield 

Flush Brackets - 2 




S2846 Bridge of Weir, School (now housing )





S2487 Kilmacolm, School (had to move litter bin), 
'What you doing' said lady behind reception. Bob points, What is that? I explain, Oh right, you collect these things? Bit nerdy (she laughs), keeps me fit I said, good thinking she said






BM, KIlmacolm, MountBlow (at the end of a Strava segment so handy)

Where next?


----------



## Drago (30 Apr 2017)

Well done Bobby. Its an oddly addictive pastime, eh?


----------



## Tim Hall (30 Apr 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> There's a crowsfoot benchmark on the side of the house where I was born and where my Dad still lives. When he had the house painted, he got the level painted on, taken from the spot height shown on the OS map.


Now then, here's a thing. I popped by Dad's house yesterday, and the level marking has been painted over. But more excitingly (FSVO excitingly) the bench mark doesn't appear on the benchmark data base. I shall have to join bench-marks.org.uk and register it. Meanwhile today I went hunting and found a flush bracket at Three Bridges station. Like this:


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 May 2017)

Drago said:


> Well done Bobby. Its an oddly addictive pastime, eh?


It gives me an excuse for something else to chase when out..
I'll organise runs to bag more but I'll have a wee rest....

Six visited today
Flush Bracket
FS2828 Johnstone, Railway Hotel.






Cut Marks.
BM6247 Howwood, Parish Church
BM6291 Lochwinnoch, Calder Bridge, Lochlip Rd
BM6289 Lochwinnoch Auld Simon Church 
BM5307 Lochwinnoch, Church St.

Not Found, 
BØ9776 Lochwinnoch, River Calder Bridge.
They've rebuilt the bridge

This impressive old building is Auld Simon Church, CM middle image, not much depth to it


----------



## PeteXXX (1 May 2017)

Little Billing church, and my old British Eagle


----------



## Drago (1 May 2017)

Lucky you weren't robbed!


----------



## Tim Hall (1 May 2017)

Got a load in town (Crawley), somewhat of a target rich environment. But first I took Dad out to lunch and delved into the "why the level isn't shown on the BM on the house" question. Apparently the stencil work wasn't good enough, so Helena the decorator is going to re-do it. The level doesn't show up on the current OS map, but fortunately Dad is a member of the local history society and has access to loads of old maps. Here it is, unmarked:





A "bolt" on the side of St John's Church, Crawley, with obligatory bike:





Finally here's one on the side of a, to my eye, relatively new house, definitely part of the New Town, which messes with my head, as I thought cut marks/Bench Marks were an Old Thing.


----------



## Drago (1 May 2017)

Where possible, it is desirable that trig points and benchmarks are sought on a steel framed bicycle.

The newest benchmarks date to the first half of the Sixties, so that last one should be at least 52 years old?


----------



## Tim Hall (1 May 2017)

Drago said:


> Where possible, it is desirable that trig points and benchmarks are sought on a steel framed bicycle.
> 
> The newest benchmarks date to the first half of the Sixties, so that last one should be at least 52 years old?


That'll work as New Town construction was a post war thing. All my bicycles are steel framed I think, so I should meet the search criteria too.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 May 2017)

Drago said:


> Where possible, it is desirable that trig points and benchmarks are sought on a steel framed bicycle.
> 
> The newest benchmarks date to the first half of the Sixties, so that last one should be at least 52 years old?


Elitist hipsters

I don't want to get another bike..
I'll just be Private second class..

On a ham radio theme,
I am a member(1008) of the Second Class Operators (SOC) HERE so I'm used to it...


----------



## Tim Hall (1 May 2017)

Found it on the OS data base:


> TQ 2859 4328 CUT MARK HALLINGTON YATTENDON RD E ANG SE FACE 56.600 3 'N' 1971 - 0.600


----------



## Tim Hall (1 May 2017)

I think using the OS database for searching for benchmarks presents more of a challenge. I'll give it a go and hopefully log some new ones on the bench-marks.org.uk website.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 May 2017)

It's turning into a family challenge 

The Guildhall, Northampton


----------



## Tim Hall (2 May 2017)

I'm having trouble deciphering the description data on the OS website. For example:


> BR SE SIDE ST JOHNS RD SW BANK STR


So that's a bridge on St John's Road on the South East side. But what's the SW Bank? A south west bank would seem sensible, but I can't match that with the bridge, which runs east west. Similarly we have:


> NO68 EMLYN RD N FACE NE ANG


So on the North face of number 68 Emlyn road. But what is NE ANG?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (2 May 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> I'm having trouble deciphering the description data on the OS website. For example:
> 
> So that's a bridge on St John's Road on the South East side. But what's the SW Bank? A south west bank would seem sensible, but I can't match that with the bridge, which runs east west. Similarly we have:
> 
> So on the North face of number 68 Emlyn road. But what is NE ANG?


I assume NE is north face, east side..
I just assume angle is wall corner??

Said I wouldn't but couldn't resist..

Checked two en-route which were 'lost' , still lost.

Logged
Cut Mark
BM6637 Bishopton, Erskine Hall




BM6633 Inchinnan, Black Cart Bridge




Bolt BT1045 Inchinnan, White Cart Bridge



Finally, a 'find', I can't see it anywhere (at least on BM site.).
Old Bridge over Black Cart Water, Linwood.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (2 May 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 350467
> 
> 
> It's turning into a family challenge
> ...


Ice cream for the young 'un..


----------



## Bobby Mhor (2 May 2017)

I've just downloaded the OS BenchMark Archive.
I thought everything was on the BenchMark site but obviously not.
This is going to be fun, once the file stops freezing.
The one above I found was on the spreadsheet..


----------



## Tim Hall (2 May 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I've just downloaded the OS BenchMark Archive.
> I thought everything was on the BenchMark site but obviously not.
> This is going to be fun, once the file stops freezing.
> The one above I found was on the spreadsheet..


I made my spreadsheet program blow up when it tried to wrangle the OS BenchMark archive. It's a bit huge isn't it.


----------



## Drago (2 May 2017)

Doc has advised me today she doesn't think I should be cycling with my shoulder injury.

Good news is I wasn't paying attention


----------



## Bobby Mhor (2 May 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> I made my spreadsheet program blow up when it tried to wrangle the OS BenchMark archive. It's a bit huge isn't it.


Yep, mines weren't much better.
I've located what I know is local to Port Glasgow and Kilmacolm and created another sheet.
I'll see if I can mark them on memory map and go hunting although I know quite a few are on demolished properties.
I tried to get them in OS location but I'm not a whiz with spreadsheets so daughter has been called, if they can be put in order, life get easier plus there are duplicates everywhere plus it isn't in a regular order, I've Ayr locations next to mine, its 30 odd miles away. 
This would be good for winter nights and wet days..
I'll try a few and see if any success..

TBH probably best hunting down the BenchMark site ones...



Drago said:


> Doc has advised me today she doesn't think I should be cycling with my shoulder injury.
> 
> Good news is I wasn't paying attention


She doesn't know you don't pedal a shoulder injury?


----------



## Drago (2 May 2017)

I think she was a bit more worried about reaching out to the bars.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (2 May 2017)

Drago said:


> I think she was a bit more worried about reaching out to the bars.


I'd still be very wary
.


----------



## Drago (2 May 2017)

I'll stick with Colin for now and stay up on the hoods so my hands don't pronate, that seems comfortable enough.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (3 May 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> I think using the OS database for searching for benchmarks presents more of a challenge. I'll give it a go and hopefully log some new ones on the bench-marks.org.uk website.


I took 15 off the OS database, pedalled out and found 1.
A few were rivets on stones, part of dry stane dykes, mostly all fallen but on a couple, it was obvious where they had 'marked' it but nothing in place. I got one on a bridge over a burn and chanced upon one cut mark on a nearby bridge.
I'll post a couple of photos once I get back plus some urban exploring en route. The buildings were either coated or just not there.
I'll organise others...and try again.
KIlmacolm, Pennytersal Bridge (cut mark)






KIlmacolm, Blacksholm Bridge
Rivethead, I assume has rotted off..it fits all the criteria





Balrossie nr Kilmacolm, ex-approved school (and painted name plate)


----------



## Drago (3 May 2017)

I got one planned for tomorrow.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 May 2017)

As long as I don't have to go by bike, Dunkery Beacon, Exmoor yesterday.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 May 2017)

At 6:00,
Another one found!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_JBvnIvf9I


----------



## Bobby Mhor (6 May 2017)

@Tim Hall 
I've managed to copy amd paste all info relevant to my area NS on the OS database.
On checking a couple of CBMs I found, I find more than a couple pieces of the wrong information.

example 1 of many I'm afraid.
Railway bridge 




Left-hand flag is the exact position, I took a reading with my GPS, 3 of to get average. 
I then searched the database and nothing popped up.
I then located the bridge info and the OS reference marked up as the right-hand flag.

I hadn't really noticed this until I found a CBM mark on a wall and the same thing.
I might just stick to anything obvious like railway bridges etc,
a pal sent me photos of a rivet on a local reservoir wall, the coordinates don't match up either but I haven't had the time to find it yet.

In true OS fashion, bodged.


----------



## Tim Hall (6 May 2017)

Having become a world expert (I've read an article on the internet!) on OSGB and lat & long, it could well be that it's not bodgery but down to the different conversions available between OSGB and other systems. There's a brain crushing explanation on the OS website somewhere. Meanwhile, I'd agree that looking for distinct features such as bridges is a good move. I went looking for a BM near me "wall, 52m north of junction". Easy enough to find but then I remembered the wall in question was rebuilt a few years back having been clobbered by a badly driven car.


----------



## Banjo (7 May 2017)

You need to check your GPS is using the same datum as the map.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (7 May 2017)

The reading on the left of the above image is the correct position took with the Garmin , even on the map, the cut mark is at that corner. of the bridge
I've more than a few out in the immediate area.
I use Memory Map and I inputted OS's own position of CBM, it is the one on the right.
I'd love to be wrong as it would help me greatly.


----------



## Tim Hall (9 May 2017)

Saw another Cut Bench Mark today that's not on the bench-marks data base so I'll have to wrangle the OS database when I get home to see what that says. It's only a stone's throw from my work.


----------



## Tim Hall (9 May 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Saw another Cut Bench Mark today that's not on the bench-marks data base so I'll have to wrangle the OS database when I get home to see what that says. It's only a stone's throw from my work.


Poking around on the OS database, it doesn't look like it's on there either. What larks!


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Poking around on the OS database, it doesn't look like it's on there either. What larks!


On any OS maps?
If not I'd say it's a fake designed to throw you.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 May 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Poking around on the OS database, it doesn't look like it's on there either. What larks!


More like the marks I found the other day, coords were off.
The marks are in the database, just the OS coords are out.
I must get them uploaded to the benchmark site
I'd a pal send me an image of a rivet but I can't find head nor hair of it.
Kinda makes you want just to stick to the ones already found.


----------



## Tim Hall (10 May 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> More like the marks I found the other day, coords were off.
> The marks are in the database, just the OS coords are out.
> I must get them uploaded to the benchmark site
> I'd a pal send me an image of a rivet but I can't find head nor hair of it.
> Kinda makes you want just to stick to the ones already found.


The list of OS map refs in the square concerned don't appear to have this one. It's a bridge and there are three bridges listed in the square, all of which are other bridges IYSWIM. I thought the issue you had was the translation of map ref to lat and long giving spurious results.. I need to delve a bit further.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 May 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> The list of OS map refs in the square concerned don't appear to have this one. It's a bridge and there are three bridges listed in the square, all of which are other bridges IYSWIM. I thought the issue you had was the translation of map ref to lat and long giving spurious results.. I need to delve a bit further.


I used my GPS to OS coords and took a minimum of 3 readings per cut mark...
here's one from the above image






OS info from database






GPS 




Just used this one but all three averaged out roughly.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 May 2017)

I have traded my Dawes(aluminum) for a Schwinn Mirada, in keeping with the rules.Also, it's a bit bigger, closer to the proper size. I may have a benchmark for today, depends on weather and lawn considerations.


----------



## Drago (10 May 2017)

Good lad Mr Aided. We'll accept sightings made on foot, in a car, or (perish the thought) on a plastic bicycle, but trigs bagged on a steel machine are considered the most wholesome and stylish.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have traded my Dawes(aluminum) for a Schwinn Mirada, in keeping with the rules.Also, it's a bit bigger, closer to the proper size. I may have a benchmark for today, depends on weather and lawn considerations.





Drago said:


> Good lad Mr Aided. We'll accept sightings made on foot, in a car, or (perish the thought) on a plastic bicycle, but trigs bagged on a steel machine are considered the most wholesome and stylish.


Hipsters....


----------



## Drago (10 May 2017)

I'm thinking of forming a club, the CC Steelie Trig Baggers. Membership will be exclusive, open to anyone.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 May 2017)

Drago said:


> I'm thinking of forming a club, the CC Steelie Trig Baggers. Membership will be exclusive, open to anyone.







I can take a hint


----------



## Drago (10 May 2017)

The CC Steelie Trig Baggers

Drago - Tribe Elder.

Pete XXX - Elder Tribe Elder.

Bobby Mhor - Prince Edward.

Gravity Aided - Colonial Rep.

Tim Hall - Grand Kleegle.

Classic 33 - Treasurer.

Cosmicbike - President in charge of Vice.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 May 2017)

I'm planning some searches for the weekend, as today did not work out, due to a little illness after this mornings' yard work, as well as the threat of storms. I have one point right on the side of old Route 66. I started off the lawnmower chorus this morning, and am now reaping the benefits, listening to three mowers going now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 May 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Hipsters....
> View attachment 351726


I had one of them there hipsters move in next door to me. Seems like a nice fellow, perhaps I could get him interested in geodetic survey markers. I'm a post hippie, my father was more the beatnik (yes, he owned bongos, 2 sets), so this hipster thing is not unknown to me.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 May 2017)

No intentions of hunting today, other royal duties
I was heading to a dalliance with the Maid (of the loch, it's a boat)
Up a one-way street, the wrong way and there it was




CBM, Dumbarton, Bankend Rd

another one not on the Bench Mark site ....


----------



## Drago (11 May 2017)

Good spot!


----------



## fimm (11 May 2017)

Great thread!


----------



## Tim Hall (11 May 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> No intentions of hunting today, other royal duties
> I was heading to a dalliance with the Maid (of the loch, it's a boat)
> Up a one-way street, the wrong way and there it was
> View attachment 351903
> ...


Good going. Presumably it's on the OS Database.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 May 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Good going. Presumably it's on the OS Database.


Yep..





I didn't have my GPS but on Memory Map, it shows as NS 3951 7563.. (approx)
Their mark is a car park...a few hundred metres to the east.
Edited to add...
I'd OS locate on phone, dang.


----------



## Drago (11 May 2017)

fimm said:


> Great thread!



Thank you! You're very welcome to join in the game. Its strangely addictive.


----------



## Tim Hall (13 May 2017)

Wandering to the butcher's a few miles from home, mind in neutral, I suddenly remembered this thread. "Ooh, theres' an old bridge. I wonder if it has bench mark?". And foom! one appears.







> BR PARA NW CHURCH LANE AT C BURSTOW STR



As superpowers go, I feel its usefulness is somewhat limited. But the BM isn't on bench-marks.org.uk's list, so I'll add it later. The OS claim quite a few round there, including the church, which, trivia fans, had John Flamsteed, the first astronomer royal as a rector, so sort of liniked as I guess he had an inkling where the Greenwich Meridian is.


----------



## Drago (13 May 2017)

I think its an awesome super power. You shall from this day forth be known as Captain Trig, and wear your pants over your trousers.

Nice to see also that you observe the guidelines re steel when OS bagging.


----------



## Cycleops (13 May 2017)

As superpowers go, I feel its usefulness is somewhat limited. But the BM isn't on bench-marks.org.uk's list, so I'll add it later. The OS claim quite a few round there, including the church, which, trivia fans, had John Flamsteed, the first astronomer royal as a rector, so sort of liniked as I guess he had an inkling where the Greenwich Meridian is.[/QUOTE]
Out of interest did you know the Greenwich Meridian passes through Accra.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 May 2017)

I think the 90th longitude and 40th parallel meet in a state park, the (little)Jim Edgar Panther Creek State Fish and Wildlife Area. We called him little Jim because he succeeded Big Jim Thompson. I actually thought Jim Edgar was a good governor, better than most, and did not wind up in jail after his term as governor, in company with Pat(here's lookin down at ya)Quinn. I may have to make a long distance pilgrimage, although I live almost on the 89th meridian here.
Data Sheet-
https://www.ngs.noaa.gov/cgi-bin/ds_mark.prl?PidBox=LC1951
Addendum: Of the past four governors of Illinois, two, George Ryan, and Rod Blagojevich, have done, or are currently doing, prison time. Jim Edgar and Pat Quinn seem to be doing just fine without such antics as would land one in incarceration. Republicans and Democrats equally represented.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (14 May 2017)

Mixing two hobbies





No 'steel' involved...

@Gravity Aided Jim Aldis still behaving himself?


----------



## Drago (14 May 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Mixing two hobbies



Your hobby is balancing radios on trig points?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (14 May 2017)

Drago said:


> Your hobby is balancing radios on trig points?


Nah, don't be silly..
It's balancing antennas on handheld radios on trig points..
very stimulating exercise.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 May 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Mixing two hobbies
> View attachment 352348
> 
> 
> ...


Jim Aldis?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (14 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Jim Aldis?


Sorry, mixed up with someone else, I'd a convo with someone on the forum?) about him..my oops.

In other news, another one found.
Still, to locate it on the CBM file.
Quarriers Village, Braehead


----------



## PeteXXX (17 May 2017)

Bit quiet on the Trigging front here recently, but yesterday, as my car was in a garage for some work, I went for a hike around Ampthill.
I'd checked the databases for where to look, so had a route planned.






First stop was No.1, Bedford Street for Flush Bracket 2286, cunningly hidden behind a couple of wheely bins! 






It's now a fireplace shop, having been, by the looks of it, a Pub.

I didn't bother with FB2287 at the nearby Drill Hall as it's inaccessible. 

After a couple of miles walk, I was in Maulden to see if I could see FB2285 that is on a private house at 74 Amptill Road. It's all fenced off and inaccessible 


Up a footpath and through a farm and swarm of flies, I was on my way to Ampthill Reservoir for a rivet.






TP22419 is much easier to stand on than a full sizeTP 






It's hidden atop the block building 






I did check Houghton House, a 17th century ruin, as I was nearby, but didn't find any benchmarks. 






A quite successful mission concluded with a 5 mile walk into the bargain!


----------



## Drago (17 May 2017)

Good work!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 May 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Bit quiet on the Trigging front here recently, but yesterday, as my car was in a garage for some work, I went for a hike around Ampthill.
> I'd checked the databases for where to look, so had a route planned.
> 
> View attachment 352805
> ...


Nice one(s)..
I've been afar, still to get images off phone...


----------



## Bobby Mhor (20 May 2017)

The one I may have located, finally.
(by height ASL)
Newtyle, Railway Bridge.






This mark was above it, 
any ideas?




I thought a rune type or have I read too much Tolkien?


----------



## Drago (20 May 2017)

The Daily Mail would have you believe its the Da Pinchi Code!

It Doesnt look like graffiti. The chisel work looks too neat.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 May 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> The one I may have located, finally.
> (by height ASL)
> Newtyle, Railway Bridge.
> View attachment 353145
> ...


Maybe a mark from the quarry?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (20 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Maybe a mark from the quarry?
> View attachment 353153
> View attachment 353154


Excellent detective work, Sir
I'd kinda half-thought masons mark..
I got asked what I was photographing a CBM on a church building, a local resident had assumed a mason leaving his mark.
I'll be back in the area soon and must look out at the other bridges to see if the same.

I spent far too much time trying to locate the bridge in the database and finally got it tracked down by height ASL (I hope).


----------



## Tim Hall (21 May 2017)

Used my awesome super power and scored another today, on the subway near my Dad's house.





TQ2863 4312 CUT MARK W ANG SUBWAY ENT SE SIDE HIGH ST SW FACE

The subway is on Route 21 of the NCN and the Avenue Vert, which theoretically runs from London to Paris,if you include a ferry crossing. It used to be badly signposted, resulting in bemused cyclo tourists wandering around in a lost fashion. Dad redirected several of them. One day I spied a a neatly hand written sign with the legend "AVENUE VERTE ICI" and a useful arrow poiting down the subway. I recognised the handwriting, having grown up with it. Dad, guerilla signposter. Anyway, that sign has been replaced by this one, which looks rather nice:


----------



## PeteXXX (21 May 2017)

@Tim Hall Well spotted.. skip checking the databases, I reckon, just keep your eyes open


----------



## PeteXXX (21 May 2017)

My granddaughter and I were out on the 'Oxford Classic' ride in aid of breast cancer today.. Not to be deterred by the fund raising side of the event, I checked out the church adjacent to the pub at the half way point.. 











And there it was... a weather worn benchmark on Ardington church.


----------



## Tim Hall (21 May 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> My granddaughter and I were out on the 'Oxford Classic' ride in aid of breast cancer today.. Not to be deterred by the fund raising side of the event, I checked out the church adjacent to the pub at the half way point..
> 
> View attachment 353431
> 
> ...


The Force is strong in this one.


----------



## Drago (21 May 2017)

Elder Tribal Elder Pete is getting good at this.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 May 2017)

St. Andrew's Church, Great Billing.. 

Come on, team... Keep up


----------



## Tim Hall (22 May 2017)

Sorry boss. Out on Saturday, I didn't see any bench marks, but wandering round some recently unearthed gardens there was a plinth for a statue, minus the statue. Clearly visible was a strange symbol, which from this thread I knew to be a mason's mark.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (26 May 2017)

On passed ones Mummy's first cousin (twice removed apparently) stately pile side gate
but no marks there or on main gate area.




Peasants, note that is just the side gate..

Passed these yesterday on my race from Dundee to the home of that big drop of piss who plays tennis,

Wormit(honest!), Railway Bridge








Apparently, a FB was below me, DOH.



S of Bridge of Earn, Bridge


----------



## Tim Hall (27 May 2017)

Scored two today using the "glance at a bridge and hope" method. My chum was a little bemused as I stopped to take photos of seemingly innocuous brickwork. I'll post pics later.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (28 May 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Scored two today using the "glance at a bridge and hope" method. My chum was a little bemused as I stopped to take photos of seemingly innocuous brickwork. I'll post pics later.


I tried to explain this to my sis in law who just looked like 'What?'...
The best method it seems,
I've some still to 'log' but the last couple (outwith my local area) have been reasonably accurate.

Just about to go check out more , randomly.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 May 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Scored two today using the "glance at a bridge and hope" method. My chum was a little bemused as I stopped to take photos of seemingly innocuous brickwork. I'll post pics later.





Bobby Mhor said:


> I tried to explain this to my sis in law who just looked like 'What?'...
> The best method it seems,
> I've some still to 'log' but the last couple (outwith my local area) have been reasonably accurate.
> 
> Just about to go check out more , randomly.


Yep, it's a good method. Most older churches will have, at least, a chiseled benchmark. 

Out on a ride today, I bagged a trig point. Once I get the photographs developed I'll post them


----------



## Bobby Mhor (28 May 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Yep, it's a good method. Most older churches will have, at least, a chiseled benchmark.
> 
> Out on a ride today, I bagged a trig point. Once I get the photographs developed I'll post them


I stuck to my normal roads so nothing to report,
As you say, there's a MO to it all, 
I cycled down an area today I know has/had 5 marks but now only one is showing.
I've run out of nearby geocaches and this is filling in for it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 May 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Yep, it's a good method. Most older churches will have, at least, a chiseled benchmark.
> 
> Out on a ride today, I bagged a trig point. Once I get the photographs developed I'll post them


God bless you sir, for still using film.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 May 2017)

Sadly, Mr GA, it's only a turn of phrase.. Sorry to disappoint,!
I do miss my old Meopta Opemus enlarger though 

Todays Trig was TP 0892 near Arthingworth, Leicestershire, at SP748831







Wrong bike to be able to get any nearer! It's a bit hidden even though it's next to the lane..
















Happy days


----------



## Bobby Mhor (28 May 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Sadly, Mr GA, it's only a turn of phrase.. Sorry to disappoint,!
> I do miss my old Meopta Opemus enlarger though
> 
> Todays Trig was TP 0892 near Arthingworth, Leicestershire, at SP748831
> ...


Some sod has removed quite a few of the caps up here,


----------



## PeteXXX (28 May 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Some sod has removed quite a few of the caps up here,


Scrap value? Wall plaque?


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 May 2017)

Ha!


PeteXXX said:


> Sadly, Mr GA, it's only a turn of phrase.. Sorry to disappoint,!
> I do miss my old Meopta Opemus enlarger though
> 
> Todays Trig was TP 0892 near Arthingworth, Leicestershire, at SP748831
> ...


 I had an old Meopta Opemus, with both black and white and color heads. Great enlarger, and wasn't very expensive with employee discount. I also had a used Beseler 45 and a Burke and James Saturn. The Meopta worked great with my Kievs and Zorkis and Feds. Great rangefinder cameras all.


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> The one I may have located, finally.
> (by height ASL)
> Newtyle, Railway Bridge.
> View attachment 353145
> ...


What date was the bridge built?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (29 May 2017)

classic33 said:


> What date was the bridge built?


I dunno
circa 1830

In more recent times, it was proposed to demolish it but the then local estate owner, James Cazyer purchased it and it's still there.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (29 May 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Scrap value? Wall plaque?


Nah, just someone with a collecting fetish..
It's actually rare to see one now.
If it was scrap, you'd chisel out the Flush Bracket
or just blow it up (like this was alleged)


----------



## Drago (29 May 2017)

Why do people vandalise such a wonderful memorial to the history of British innovation and ingenuity?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (29 May 2017)

Drago said:


> Why do people vandalise such a wonderful memorial to the history of British innovation and ingenuity?


I use the word 'allegedly'.
A TA(?) unit allegedly thought it fun to place charges(?) and make it go bang..
I heard it from someone who was supposed to be there plus it had a mention on TPUK page but it looks like that post has been edited. The bottom post says it crumbled and was demolished in '87. 
Someone is at it..


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I dunno
> circa 1830
> 
> In more recent times, it was proposed to demolish it but the then local estate owner, James Cazyer purchased it and it's still there.


There's a year, 1803, carved into the stone.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (29 May 2017)

classic33 said:


> There's a year, 1803, carved into the stone.


I just went on the date the railway kicked off...


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I just went on the date the railway kicked off...


It's in the picture of a possible mason's mark, above the mark. You were asking about what had been carved there.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (29 May 2017)

classic33 said:


> It's in the picture of a possible mason's mark, above the mark. You were asking about what had been carved there.


You got me lost, I'm not seeing it..


----------



## Bobby Mhor (30 May 2017)

B41328 Georgetown, Railway Bridge






Random find...

this is getting ridiculous, I'm slowing down too much, each bridge, old building etc etc


----------



## PeteXXX (30 May 2017)

That's the spirit..


----------



## Drago (30 May 2017)

I found a bolt today at Tongwell Lake in MK. Sods law, its not on the database, and I had neither camera nor my GPS watch. I shall have to return!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (30 May 2017)

Drago said:


> I found a bolt today at Tongwell Lake in MK. Sods law, its not on the database, and I had neither camera nor my GPS watch. I shall have to return!


OS locate app is what I use when I haven't GPS with me..
just email the OS coords to myself...


----------



## Drago (30 May 2017)

I'd need some kind of smartphone?


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2017)

How many of you are taking part in the second side to this?

I'm not certain how well this would apply elsewhere, but a fair few of the local ones(for me), are on former coaching inns. Some remain in use as pubs.


----------



## Tim Hall (31 May 2017)

classic33 said:


> How many of you are taking part in the second side to this?
> 
> I'm not certain how well this would apply elsewhere, but a fair few of the local ones(for me), are on former coaching inns. Some remain in use as pubs.


I don't understand your question.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (31 May 2017)

classic33 said:


> How many of you are taking part in the second side to this?
> 
> I'm not certain how well this would apply elsewhere, but a fair few of the local ones(for me), are on former coaching inns. Some remain in use as pubs.





Tim Hall said:


> I don't understand your question.


It's all right, Tim..
No one does

Wotcher, MrC
A visit to a pub is an ideal to bag the two..
the mark and a pint


----------



## Bobby Mhor (31 May 2017)

Drago said:


> I'd need some kind of smartphone?


Sorry, Boss
I just assumed.
Mind you, I'm looking at going retro too.
The new(old) Nokia 3310..


----------



## Drago (31 May 2017)

I'm still on my venerable Samsung tough phone. So tough it refuses to die so I can replace it with a Cat or JCB toughphone .


----------



## Floating Bombus (31 May 2017)

Trig bagging sounds like a fun idea. A good excuse to go to places you otherwise wouldn't. Gonna need a mtb to reach most by bike though.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 May 2017)

Floating Bombus said:


> Trig bagging sounds like a fun idea. A good excuse to go to places you otherwise wouldn't. Gonna need a mtb to reach most by bike though.


Lots of Bench Marks are on old stonework, churches etc. You just need to look for them


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2017)

Drago said:


> I'm still on my venerable Samsung tough phone. So tough it refuses to die so I can replace it with a Cat or JCB toughphone .


CAT S60, have a gander.


----------



## Drago (31 May 2017)

Goodness, far too flash for me. I was thinking more like the B25 or B30.


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2017)

Drago said:


> Goodness, far too flash for me. I was thinking more like the B25 or B30.


Thought the thermal camera might have swung it for you.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (3 Jun 2017)

Found two yesterday..
and as per usual not on the Bench Mark website
I'm going round in circles as one (the Branscroft one) matches the OS Locator and description is correct until the road name which is wrong, the road in question is over 1/2 mile away. I must ask a local next time through.
I'll just use OS Locator as ID.

NS 3963 6357 Kilbarchan, Foreclose Rd, North Lodge entrance






NS 406 637 Kilbarchan, Branscroft


----------



## Drago (3 Jun 2017)

A couple of crackers there Bobby.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (3 Jun 2017)

NS 3857 6593 Bridge of Weir, (old) Corner Shop


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jun 2017)

Well spotted!


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jun 2017)

Bench Mark on Hethersett church, Norfolk. 






With Trig Point 22169 on the weathervane above.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 355353
> 
> 
> Bench Mark on Hethersett church, Norfolk.
> ...


St Remigius? Looks very flinty.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (4 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 355353
> 
> 
> Bench Mark on Hethersett church, Norfolk.
> ...


You gotta sit on the Trig

I wonder if there was a criteria for the CBMs? 
They all seem to be non-uniform.


----------



## Drago (4 Jun 2017)

The horizontal cut is the mark into which the end of the surveyors plank or bench would go. The other thread hashes were there to designate that it was a government thingy.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> The horizontal cut is the mark into which the end of the surveyors plank or bench would go. The other thread hashes were there to designate that it was a government thingy.


Wow-learn something new every day. Usually on this thread. Ours are made so you set up the tripod for the surveying instruments with a plumb bob over dead center.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (4 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> The horizontal cut is the mark into which the end of the surveyors plank or bench would go. The other thread hashes were there to designate that it was a government thingy.


I was leaning to the different sizes of the mark you come across.

I targetted three today, two now gone.
Bridge of Weir, Advance Place (Torr Rd), building




this one is 300 yds away from yesterday's one and the size of the marks are totally different.
I thought there may have been a standard size but more likely to who wielded the hammer and chisel.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> St Remigius? Looks very flinty.


Yep, that's the place.. Flint is the local building material. At least, by tradition, it was.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> You gotta sit on the Trig


What! the pointy it on the top?


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> What! the pointy it on the top?


Or do a "Reiver" , choice is yours.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2017)

As before... A 'Reiver' or sitting atop the TP wasn't quite possible, but here's today's effort.






Norwich Cathedral spire, TP9326, after a few free beers on completion of the Norwich 100 miler.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> As before... A 'Reiver' or sitting atop the TP wasn't quite possible, but here's today's effort.
> 
> View attachment 355568
> 
> ...


Whose supporting who?


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2017)

Today's Trig Point was.... TP14490







The weather vane atop Gt, Brington church.






And a well worn Bench Mark, a mere shadow of its former self...


----------



## Bobby Mhor (8 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Today's Trig Point was.... TP14490
> 
> View attachment 356093
> 
> ...


Nice one, Pete.
You certainly dinna want to sit on top of that one...

I picked up 5 CBMs yesterday on a local walk,
Here's one
CBM Port Glasgow, 46 Dubbs Rd.





WX against me later so another day to see if I can find more...


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jun 2017)

There's a lot of them around! Well done


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jun 2017)

I've bagged one 

Was in the Peaks yesterday with work and we did a hike over The Roaches. Couldn't find my phone but someone else took a snap for me, hopefully get it tomorrow.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2017)

Just got my first one 









Right on the road side so not hard to miss.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jun 2017)

Well done @biggs682 . 
Where is that?


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Well done @biggs682 .
> Where is that?



Not far from you


----------



## Drago (10 Jun 2017)

Is that Moulton, Martin?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 Jun 2017)

'Stop the car, please' 
'Why?'
'Don't ask questions, woman'





'WTF are you doing, ah, I remember now'

CNM, NS322741, Port Glasgow, Barrs Brae, Wall

I'm even scanning from the car now..

I looked for four yesterday in nearby Kilmacolm but all seem to be gone....


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> Is that Moulton, Martin?



@PeteXXX @Drago no its Boughton , just caught it as i rode past this morning


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jun 2017)

Another one this morning, Easton Maudit church tower . 






And then this strange marking on Bozeat church


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Another one this morning, Easton Maudit church tower .
> 
> View attachment 356608
> 
> ...


Nice ones..
The cross HERE

I spent yesterday afternoon searching

Bolt : Inverkip, Parish Church




Pivot, Inverkip, Bridge






CBM, Inverkip, Railway Bridge (see anything?)apart from my thumb


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jun 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Nice ones..
> The cross HERE
> 
> I spent yesterday afternoon searching
> ...



Well that's another thing I have learnt from cycle chat


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Well that's another thing I have learnt from cycle chat


You come across strange things in the darker parts of the forum..


I cheated, I just right clicked on the image and let Google do the work..(if you use Chrome)


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jun 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> You come across strange things in the darker parts of the forum..
> 
> 
> I cheated, I just right clicked on the image and let Google do the work..(if you use Chrome)




Must admit I was going to do that later


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jun 2017)

Outfitting new steely trig bagging bike today, at least I got the stubborn seat post out, after 4 weeks of PB Blaster marinate. Still waiting until after surgeon consult for longer trips afield.


----------



## Drago (11 Jun 2017)

Same here matey. I'm grounded until my shoulder is fixed on 11th July, thempn I'm going to hammer the physio and get bagging those trigs on a steelie.

Watching you chaps is all that's keeping me going.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Nice ones..
> The cross HERE
> 
> I spent yesterday afternoon searching
> ...


Why's it downsideup?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 Jun 2017)

classic33 said:


> Why's it downsideup?


I was wondering that too..
I'm assuming from the 'fresh' cement work, its been rebuilt at some time using the original stone work.
I caught this on the way to the Roman Bridge pivot..


----------



## Drago (11 Jun 2017)

Occasionally stone work is re-used in nearby buildings or walls, so existing makes end up in all sorts of positions.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I was wondering that too..
> I'm assuming from the 'fresh' cement work, its been rebuilt at some time using the original stone work.
> I caught this on the way to the Roman Bridge pivot..


I'm noticing that a few are no longer where they should be, gone for good.

This due to rebuilding work in more recent times.


----------



## Drago (11 Jun 2017)

They're such a wonderful relic from our pioneering past and ought to be preserved better than they are.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jun 2017)

Some of our trig points are related to the infrastructure surrounding an abandoned railroad, and the removal of this infrastructure and the emplacement of other trail infrastructure has displaced or caused the markers to go missing.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> Occasionally stone work is re-used in nearby buildings or walls, so existing makes end up in all sorts of positions.


A lot of the back country small bridges around here have been 'rebuilt' but not from the stone previously used, it's good to see stone still being used rather than ugly concrete monstrosities



classic33 said:


> I'm noticing that a few are no longer where they should be, gone for good.
> 
> This due to rebuilding work in more recent times.


I've isolated all the CBMs in my home town and can red line quite a few of them for this reason.

In other news, I found out where my blip in OS location came from..
The original OS file is in .csv form and it never translated well into Libre Office calc....

csv editing isn't easy, can't seem to copy and paste in the prog I'm using..


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jun 2017)

No bike in this find as I was in the truck, parked half a mile away, supposed to be working 







TP 8035, Elveden Memorial, next to the A11.
There are no markings around the plinth, and the door is locked so I couldn't climb up it.


----------



## Drago (11 Jun 2017)

We do a lot of SAR training around Elvenden.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jun 2017)

I ride my around bike there sometimes


----------



## Floating Bombus (12 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> We do a lot of SAR training around Elvenden.





PeteXXX said:


> I ride my around bike there sometimes


I hope these factors are not connected!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jun 2017)

Here's the piccy you've all been waiting for


----------



## Tim Hall (12 Jun 2017)

Now then,I've just come back from a short cycling tour in Belgium and France and whilst I was being amazed at the Ronquières Inclined Plane, I spotted this:





Do the Belgians have trig points? Or is it just a random concrete pillar?


----------



## Colin_P (13 Jun 2017)

What a lovely excuse for a bike ride and some exploring.

http://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/side...=51.5715&lon=-0.7271&layers=168&right=BingHyb

That link provides a side by side viewer that should help home in on trig points and benchmarks. The above map setting (OS 25 inch 1892-1905) I've found since I found this thread (I have used it previously for historical research of things I see on bike rides) is great for trig points and BM's.

It covers my neck of the woods very well but for other parts of the country you may need to select a different map.

I cannot wait to bag a few !


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jun 2017)

Colin_P said:


> What a lovely excuse for a bike ride and some exploring.
> 
> http://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/side...=51.5715&lon=-0.7271&layers=168&right=BingHyb
> 
> ...


It's kind of addictive!


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Now then,I've just come back from a short cycling tour in Belgium and France and whilst I was being amazed at the Ronquières Inclined Plane, I spotted this:
> View attachment 356916
> 
> Do the Belgians have trig points? Or is it just a random concrete pillar?



Tim, is that a plate on the top?

@Colin_P its brilliant. I'm desperate for my shoulder to be fixed so I can get back at it, but reading the exploits of the team on here is the next best thing.


----------



## Colin_P (13 Jun 2017)

It'd be good to do some kind of tally of the baggins on this 

There are five main categories and in my mind in order of holy grail'ness

1, A trig point pillar / plate.
2, A primary or 1st order benchmark (nearest to me is Windsor castle so no chance of getting near that one).
3, A trig point as part of a building or landmark, a chruch steeple for example.
4, A 2nd order benchmark, which would be a cast and numbered plate.
5, An ordinary benchmark, which are the ones chiselled into a wall or building, using that side by side viewer there are literally thousands of these, how many survive though would be questionable.

So far my score is a big fat NIL 

As I've said, a wonderful excuse for a cycle ride, not that I needed one before but now they have purpose!

It also reminds me of when we learned how to land survey or set a temporary benchmark for a new build building or structure. We would start at a known benchmark and work our way out towards where the TBM would need to be established, this was about 1/2 a mile away so there would be numerous waypoints. We would establish the TBM value and then as a cross check work our way back to the known benchmark via a different route to error check. Obviously to be cock-on the sum of the outbound and inbound reduced level readings would be zero but a small tolerance was allowed (think it was 30mm per 1,000m for us students).

I also fondly remember using WW2 era (in the 1980's) Vickers theodolites for setting out for a few years when I started out working as a site engineer. They were buggers to set up over the 'pin' but you'd do your own site triangulation at the start of a project by establishing various 'pins' around the perimeter for both level and triangulation, chosing your own landmarks / buildings for reference points. Most would be wooden pegs driven into the ground (usually in close proximity to stingling nettles) and some would be a nail hammered into the footpath (laterly using a hilti nail gun). Quite often the wooden peg TBM's / level points would be removed by accident so you'd have to go to the trouble of re-establishing it which would also mean re-jigging all your triangulation calcs.

I then moved into the office and lost touch with it as these days it is all done with GPS and Total Station EDM's. But using instruments, particularly the old Vickers theodolites were a joy to use, quite often a right fiddle but still a joy. Those instruments were not a million miles away from the ones the Victorians used to survey not only the UK but the world.

Happy days they were and now I'm going to go out on the bike to bag whatever I can. With my ongoing heart issues it'll give me an excuse to go just a little further afield but not that much!

Glad I found this thread and @Drago what a bloody good idea !


----------



## Bobby Mhor (13 Jun 2017)

Colin_P said:


> It'd be good to do some kind of tally of the baggins on this
> 
> There are five main categories and in my mind in order of holy grail'ness
> 
> ...


Interesting post, Colin..
Thanks.
On the chiselled ones, I find older parts of the area a happier hunting ground.
I got 5 in no time the other day along a stretch of road and am hoping to hunt out the rest in the area, just to determine a route and work out a route with waypoints for the Etrex.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2017)

Colin_P said:


> It'd be good to do some kind of tally of the baggins on this
> 
> There are five main categories and in my mind in order of holy grail'ness
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin_P (13 Jun 2017)

classic33 said:


> You could at least try!
> 
> That's a bloody good idea !



Reminds me of the Smiths song....

I'd have to take a sponge and a rusty spanner.

That said, I'd probably end up with a bayonet in my belly or a triple head shot or both.

Think I might find out where the next nearest 1st order BM is and go for that instead.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2017)

Colin_P said:


> Reminds me of the Smiths song....
> 
> I'd have to take a sponge and a rusty spanner.
> 
> ...


The soldiers on guard are cermonial only. The rifles only have blanks fitted*, so it'll not be shot you'll be.

* They've five to sign out, and then back in again. Everytime. "Accidental discharges" have to be accounted for.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2017)

Nice 18 miles trundle tonight around some local villages .

Wilby church 









Mears Ashby Church






Sywell Church








Then Holcot Church 






No finds at Orlingbury , but not a bad haul and a good ride .


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2017)

Nice to see steel in close proximity to benchmarks. Its traditional.


----------



## Tim Hall (14 Jun 2017)

@Drago, I can't recall if there was a plate on top. I think so, but can't be sure. Anyway, I've just had a listen to "On the Map" on 4 Extra. Great stuff, especially the bit at the end where the OS cartographer has gone all Slartibartfast. Open an OS Map (I used the Bing Maps service). Go to Blackgang Chine on the IOW. Go to 1:50000 scale. Look just above the standalone word "Blackgang". What do you see?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (14 Jun 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> @Drago, I can't recall if there was a plate on top. I think so, but can't be sure. Anyway, I've just had a listen to "On the Map" on 4 Extra. Great stuff, especially the bit at the end where the OS cartographer has gone all Slartibartfast. Open an OS Map (I used the Bing Maps service). Go to Blackgang Chine on the IOW. Go to 1:50000 scale. Look just above the standalone word "Blackgang". What do you see?








Ah, just got it!


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2017)

Fair play to the mysterious Bill!


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2017)

been reading about these Bench lines can you imagine how big an operation that was to do them all , got a few more close ones to get over the weekend


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2017)

Two more this morning in the village of Hardwick one on the church and the other one on the bridge as you enter the village .


----------



## Drago (15 Jun 2017)

I was in Stony Stratford yesterday...checked then database this morning and I must have walked right past one and missed it


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> I was in Stony Stratford yesterday...checked then database this morning and I must have walked right past one and missed it



What database do you use ?


----------



## Drago (15 Jun 2017)

I use http://www.bench-marks.org.uk

Quite early on I found one in Roade that wasn't on there. Pure fluke - I was sitting in the car while Mrs D was in the post office. Gazing uninterestedly at a wall and suddenly there it was.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> I use http://www.bench-marks.org.uk



will have to have a look at that site


----------



## Bobby Mhor (15 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> What database do you use ?


There's the OS complete job HERE
12mb file...
I've started isolating local towns, villages.
If you do find one not on Bench Mark website, it'll be on there I assume.
If you've a smartphone,
I use OS Locate app which gives you the OS locator, I just email it to myself or use a GPS to waypoint my find..

This method is hit and miss, most of the ones I try search down are well gone but any others can be added to the Bench Mark database.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2017)

Borough Market





How'd you get a Trigametrical Point, located in the centre of the street, onto here?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (15 Jun 2017)

,



..

Cycling in Paisley this lunchtime,
saw a church from the NCN track and let's go nosey,
voila!
BM 4845, Paisley, Laigh Kirk.

On the Bench Mark site..
A bit of an identity thing as the OS CBM database has it as St. Andrews, the church is now called 'Stow Brae Kirk'.. BM has it as Laigh Kirk...

I plodded here and there on spec, bridges, old walls, other church but nothing else except some old wifie giving me verbal for being in her way, she was hissed.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jun 2017)

Today's Trig Point was TP0260, near Mawsley, Northants, though it's named as being near Faxton.

Quite easy to find, over a wooden bridge on a bridleway on the main road past Mawsley village.


----------



## Drago (15 Jun 2017)

Good finds chaps. Both are in excellent condition.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jun 2017)

I also wandered around a couple of churches as well, but found no benchmarks. They were 'Trig Points', but every old church is, innit!


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2017)

Found this one on the front of the old Parson's building in Wollaston tonight on the way to mum and dad .


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jun 2017)

Got a few bench mark's this morning and my first trig post . 






First was Isham church






Then Barton Seagrave





Then Twywell












Then this well hidden trig post , just about see it , could not see any detail .

So need to look at the database to find it's number etc etc.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jun 2017)

Nice bag! Where was the Trig?


----------



## Drago (17 Jun 2017)

Good skills


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Nice bag! Where was the Trig?



Between Denford and Raunds just after you go over A45


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Nice bag! Where was the Trig?



its this one http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x=501432&y=272374&z=3&dn=729

and its *TP5586.*


----------



## Drago (17 Jun 2017)

Ah fellers, can't wait to get my shoulder fixed on the 11th and get back in the fray.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jun 2017)

GWS @Drago , all systems are go here , although I have to wait three months for testing before laser treatment.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 Jun 2017)

7 CBMs and an FB today, not edited everything up yet

Wot about this? Your thoughts
..






Position works in with an OS locator on database but the wrong street mentioned.
The image defines the outline of the crow's foot more than it did looking at it...
I'm aye/no....
obviously a local dog pee spot

Any idea what C.P.(C R?) means on this
I've seen ones with GPO but not this...


----------



## Drago (17 Jun 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Any idea what C.P.(C R?) means on this
> I've seen ones with GPO but not this...
> 
> View attachment 357575



Now that's interesting. In the next village from me there are several of those, but only one has a cut mark. As far as I can establish the cut mark identifies it as government property, but then why not on all of them?

That style of marker was last used about 50 years ago, so they're now quite elderly and none to common. The numbers, missing from your example, designate distance from the cable/pipe and depth.

I believe CP may stand for Control Point, but that's not confirmed. These old style utilities markers are fascinating but I've not been able to find out much about them.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> Now that's interesting. In the next village from me there are several of those, but only one has a cut mark. As far as I can establish the cut mark identifies it as government property, but then why not on all of them?
> 
> That style of marker was last used about 50 years ago, so they're now quite elderly and none to common. The numbers, missing from your example, designate distance from the cable/pipe and depth.
> 
> I believe CP may stand for Control Point, but that's not confirmed. These old style utilities markers are fascinating but I've not been able to find out much about them.


Good input, Sir
I'll head back up at some point and see if any signs of whatever in the immediate area.
Ta!


----------



## Drago (17 Jun 2017)

Cheers Bobby. If any of The Baggers spots any of this style of utilities marker, or unearths any info, I'd be keen to know about it.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> Cheers Bobby. If any of The Baggers spots any of this style of utilities marker, or unearths any info, I'd be keen to know about it.


I came across this in Elderslie, the birthplace of the Braveheart bloke.
GPO ones I've passed a couple but it was the CP that threw me.
This has played hell with my Veloviewer rating


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2017)

A few from a short walk,
Just down the road from a Trigametrical Point(Centre of the left-hand side of dual carriageway).




An old mill(Martins Mill, next to "The Running Man" & Haunt of the Halifax Slasher) further up the same road.




Playhouse, King Cross Street








And then there's this one




which @Cubist should know.

North Bridge is missing two. One on the Northern end, East side & on the Southern end, West side.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Jun 2017)

I rode a rather splendid little ridge road just to the west of Tiverton today, and came across a trig point with a rather lovely view:


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> Cheers Bobby. If any of The Baggers spots any of this style of utilities marker, or unearths any info, I'd be keen to know about it.











http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-25915468
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C18763

Sounds like something dodgy, "boundry mereing", the reason for them.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 Jun 2017)

@Drago 





Just have to see what cover the service is for. Using magnifying, lettering all blurred.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jun 2017)

going to try and find another post and at least a couple of plates in the morning so will see how i get on


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2017)

@Drago @PeteXXX dont forget this 

http://www.nhct.org.uk/index.php/bicycle_ride


----------



## Drago (18 Jun 2017)

Hopefully I'll be riding again by then Martin, may well participate.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> Hopefully I'll be riding again by then Martin, may well participate.



I did it last year with a mate , choose your own route and visit as many or few as you want same with miles , more than welcome to join me this year we did 50 miles last year and got soaked


----------



## Bobby Mhor (18 Jun 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> @Drago
> 
> View attachment 357643
> 
> Just have to see what cover the service is for. Using magnifying, lettering all blurred.








Post Office Telegraphs...
so why CP rather than GPO, who knows!

a couple found in the area
Bolt in the local Kirk




As I snapped this, they were all inside singing like linties
I had to go and look at the local area until they closed the doors in case, I got hauled in for some religion.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jun 2017)

A productive days riding today!

Milton Keynes village was interesting.






Cut Mark on All Saints church (which is also a Trig).






And this paint encrusted Bench Mark on Manor Farm, SP 88842 39092, that is a few yards from the church, but doesn't appear to be on any databases. I can't work the number out.

Next, a few miles away, was a Rivet in Parklands.











Hidden under freshly mown grass.. TP0263

From there, yet again, a few miles away, the Trig Point pillar I was aiming for.
















TP3336, BM7190 near Mill Farm on the road to Gayhurst. The spider has been remover from the top, but a plaque, and the OS plate are there.

Finally, on the way though Haversham,






A Cut Mark on St Marys church.

Not a bad haul!!


----------



## Drago (18 Jun 2017)

Good skills Pete. I go thorough Haversham a lot - I'm there Tuesday to drop off Lemmy at the dog sitters.

Where did you find that cut mark on the Church?

The Gayhurst trig is one I found early on in the thread. Were now getting duplicates


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> View attachment 357721
> 
> *Post Office Telegraphs...*
> so why CP rather than GPO, who knows!
> ...


You're not alone on this
http://www.telegraphpoleappreciationsociety.org/55-gpo/hardware/148-gpo-street-furniture

Post 1969?
_*Post Office Telecommunications* was set up as a separate department of the UK Post Office, in October 1969. The Post Office Act of that year was passed to provide for greater efficiency in post and telephone services; rather than run a range of services, each organisation would be able to focus on their respective service, with dedicated management. By law, the Post Office had the exclusive right to operate the UK national telecom network, and limited ability to license other providers' services and equipment.

The 1970s was a period of great expansion for the Post Office. Most exchanges were modernised and expanded, and many services, such as STD and international dialling were extended. By the early 1970s, subscribers in most cities could dial direct to Western Europe, the US, and Canada; by the end of the decade, most of the world could be dialled direct. The System Xdigital switching platform was developed, and the first digital exchanges began to be installed. The Post Office also procured their own fleet of vans, based on the Commer FC model. However, progress came at a price. Investment was stifled by public spending limits, and long waiting lists for telephone lines developed, sometimes for years.

In 1979 the Conservatives decided that telecommunications should be fully separated from the Post Office. By 1981, the British Telecommunications Act was passed and the service became British Telecom in October that year.
_
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post_Office_Telecommunications

http://www.secretleeds.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=6054


----------



## Drago (19 Jun 2017)

No! At this rate I won't be able to leave the house without taking an interest in some kind of fitting or street furniture!

Believe it or not there are guys out there who take an interest in classic telegraph poles, and even buy old ones, restore them, and erect them in their gardens!


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> Good skills Pete. I go thorough Haversham a lot - I'm there Tuesday to drop off Lemmy at the dog sitters.
> 
> Where did you find that cut mark on the Church?
> 
> The Gayhurst trig is one I found early on in the thread. Were now getting duplicates


The cut mark is on a buttress on the NE aspect. 
I'd forgotten that you'd nabbed the Gayhurst TP. Did you scramble through the nettles from the road, or use the footpapublic footpath the up the field side?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (19 Jun 2017)

classic33 said:


> You're not alone on this
> http://www.telegraphpoleappreciationsociety.org/55-gpo/hardware/148-gpo-street-furniture
> 
> Post 1969?
> ...


Thanks ..Mr C..


Drago said:


> No!  At this rate I won't be able to leave the house without taking an interest in some kind of fitting or street furniture!
> 
> Believe it or not there are guys out there who take an interest in classic telegraph poles, and even buy old ones, restore them, and erect them in their gardens!


along with barbed wire collectors and on and on
It makes me feel less nerdy
There must be a collective name for doing this apart from.............nuts.
It's gotta be an 'ology' of some sorts.

New week started, carry on, chaps


----------



## Drago (19 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> The cut mark is on a buttress on the NE aspect.
> I'd forgotten that you'd nabbed the Gayhurst TP. Did you scramble through the nettles from the road, or use the footpapublic footpath the up the field side?



I nipped through the gate into the field about 50 metres down the hill, and sneakily crept up the inside of the hedgeline.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> No! At this rate I won't be able to leave the house without taking an interest in some kind of fitting or street furniture!
> 
> Believe it or not there are guys out there who take an interest in classic telegraph poles, and even buy old ones, restore them, and erect them in their gardens!



if you cut them down you could use them as dancing poles !!!!!!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (19 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> if you cut them down you could use them as dancing poles !!!!!!


Leave that to Morris and his pals....


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> I nipped through the gate into the field about 50 metres down the hill, and sneakily crept up the inside of the hedgeline.


That was my attack strategy as well..


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jun 2017)

Yesterday, I looked for TP7910 on bridge 839 over the M1.
There's supposed to be a bolt there. 
I couldn't find it though. 
Maybe I'll pay a return visit and check again.


----------



## Drago (19 Jun 2017)

It's been damaged, but the remains are still there Pete. Photos here http://trigpointing.uk/trig/7910

If I'm up that way I'll often walk Lemmy around Tongwell Lake close to that bridge. Nice part of MK. I'n not a townie, but its quite pleasant there.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jun 2017)

Yep, I saw the link, I just didn't find the bolt. I noticed several indentations, but none with a rod sticking out.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> No! At this rate I won't be able to leave the house without taking an interest in some kind of fitting or street furniture!
> 
> Believe it or not there are guys out there who take an interest in classic telegraph poles, and even buy old ones, restore them, and erect them in their gardens!


Link to their site given above. 

I've already had to say I'm a member of the Bench Mark Preservation Society.

That to avoid a lift to the nearest station.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (19 Jun 2017)

Rivet today.
local walk






@Drago 
talking about poles...




Quite possibly, the last one still standing on this old railway line(NCN track now)


----------



## Drago (19 Jun 2017)

Speaking of railway lines, @PeteXXX have you visited the Salcey Forest railway line? The platform still exists where the route goes under the B526 and is fairly intact. There's also a benchmark on the road bridge so its a double points visit.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jun 2017)

Do you mean about a click south of Horton?
I think I visited in pre-TP days.


----------



## Drago (19 Jun 2017)

Yes yes, a few hundred yards south and west of Horton.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> Yes yes, a few hundred yards south and west of Horton.



i go over that bridge often must stop next time


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> i go over that bridge often must stop next time


Watch out for telegraph poles!


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jun 2017)

The old Saxon church in Brixworth this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2017)

Thought I would ride around the town centre churches this morning to get a few bench mark's , 3 had all the entries locked and 2 others had no signs of any marks .

So settled for this face plate






http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x=489290&y=267670&z=3&dn=733


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 358069
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@PeteXXX did you go inside ?

Its such an amazing church and quite special


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> @PeteXXX did you go inside ?
> 
> Its such an amazing church and quite special




No, I've wandered round the outside many times though. I really should go in sometime.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 358069
> 
> 
> View attachment 358070
> ...



The Church at Birkin, where the Fisheries Lake Café is,, has a similarly rounded rear
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3799134


Ledsham Church (not far off the 'Great North Road', & 'old' A1) is a gorgeous building too, with Saxon & Noman sections
http://www.englishhistoricchurches.co.uk/ledsham-west-yorkshire/


----------



## Tim Hall (21 Jun 2017)

Working at the ICE today in London's famous London without a bike, I managed to snap this one across the street. The barriers are due to the state opening of parliament. If I'd timed it better I could have got The Queen in the picture too, or the Coldstream Guards.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2017)

No bike in this pic, just training the next generation of Trig Hunters..






Grendon church, whilst on a stroll this evening


----------



## Bobby Mhor (21 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> No bike in this pic, just training the next generation of Trig Hunters..
> 
> View attachment 358320
> 
> ...


Brill.


as he says 'You used to wear a suit with that sign on it'


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Brill.
> 
> 
> as he says 'You used to wear a suit with that sign on it'


I think he said summat about @biggs682 beating you here!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I think he said summat about @biggs682 beating you here!



Where is that one @PeteXXX


----------



## Bollo (21 Jun 2017)

You'll not get many from me, but this is a local trig point at Farley Mount a few miles outside Winchester. It'll be familiar to anyone who rides a bit around mid-Hants and I think it's the most northerly point visible from the Isle of Wight.

The plaque tells the story so I don't have to. I'd braved a bit of off-road on a very road bike to see if I could get photos of the common lizards that sometimes sun themselves around the folly. No lizards, but there were some wonderful views across the downs.













Farley Mount Trig Point



__ Bollo
__ 21 Jun 2017


















Farley Mount Horse Grave



__ Bollo
__ 21 Jun 2017


















Horse Grave inscription



__ Bollo
__ 21 Jun 2017


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Where is that one @PeteXXX


Grendon church


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Grendon church



Not done that one yet


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Not done that one yet


I thought you had!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I thought you had!



No ,Easton Maudit , Bozeat and Castle Ashby but was on my list of to do's over the weekend if i go that way


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2017)

It'll be a nice place to rest after riding up the hill there


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2017)

Up early this morning for my normal 12 mile loop and for some strange reason it took a lot longer today. 








First up Sywell Reservoir near to the top car park , I have walked over and pass this for years but never realized what it was.





Roadside on West Street Earls Barton it used to be a pub .






The church in Earls Barton


Nearly home and missed Great Doddington church


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jun 2017)

I'm regularly at Sywell. Must check that out next time (shame there's no riding allowed there,eh!?)
A good haul @biggs682


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm regularly at Sywell. Must check that out next time (shame there's no riding allowed there,eh!?)
> A good haul @biggs682



just had a quick look and i cant see them on a couple of the database's


----------



## Drago (22 Jun 2017)

Been keeping an eye out for similar marks etc in Francistan, but negetaive result so far.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> just had a quick look and i cant see them on a couple of the database's


Are you meaning the Bench mark website?
or the OS database file?

Got seven today..
I'll upload a couple once I've resized files etc.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jun 2017)

Just one today, on St Giles church, as I was out on my Touristique for an enening leg stretcher.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 Jun 2017)

Bolt, Old Kilpatrick church






CBM, Houston, Old School House






Found these 'heads' at a Langbank bridge check


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Are you meaning the Bench mark website?
> or the OS database file?
> 
> Got seven today..
> I'll upload a couple once I've resized files etc.



i couldnt find it on this one http://www.bench-marks.org.uk/


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Bolt, Old Kilpatrick church
> View attachment 358446
> 
> 
> ...



Those heads are strange


----------



## Bobby Mhor (23 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> i couldnt find it on this one http://www.bench-marks.org.uk/


I'm sure you'll have read about the OS complete database file..
I try and break down into local areas using that as its a boggger of a file to work with.
Easy, if you find one, just note the OS locator, sadly they don't name, they just give you a clue where the mark or whatever is.
I found three yesterday by just having a nosy.

I did a print out for the Dumbarton area yesterday but I'll leave that for another day, it's a town I don't know too well plus many, many marks are well gone. 
As I have written earlier, I use OS Locate on my phone to pinpoint the locale and match when I get home I use the mail to me the location by email, save writing it all down. 
I should really just chase the benchmark site ones it's much easier...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jun 2017)

Second one bagged. This one is near Gumley.


.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jun 2017)

On The Cock hotel, in Kingsthorpe, Northampton, this morning


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 358590
> 
> 
> On The Cock hotel, in Kingsthorpe, Northampton, this morning



just at dog cocking leg height that one


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2017)

@Drago, the French equivalent. IGN markers


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2017)

Just a few on this morning's ride.






Overstone Arms entrance wall






Ecton church and bolt






Preston Deenary Church









Lodge building Olney











Trig point Church Lane Yardley Hastings , had to abandon the bike as path well overgrown . Been moved at some point , no matter how much I pushed and shoved I could not stand it up


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jun 2017)

A good haul!
Shame about the upended Trig..


----------



## Bobby Mhor (24 Jun 2017)

Unintentional bags yesterday,
Glasgow, Forth&Clyde, Lock 33






A rivetting find, eh?

A few miles and weary legs later
Falkirk, Union Canal, Entrance


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> A good haul!
> Shame about the upended Trig..



Yeah i remembered it from a young farmers treasure hunt years ago as i was deciding what route to take last night


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2017)

It's strange @Bobby Mhor how some locations are miles apart and then you find some very close together.Nice haul either way.

Just 2 this morning







All Hallows Church in Wellingborough town centre. Complete with bolt .







All Saints Great Harrowden


----------



## Drago (26 Jun 2017)

Top work. Preston Deanery is only 3 miles from Drago Towers.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> Top work. Preston Deanery is only 3 miles from Drago Towers.


I forgot to do Quinton


----------



## Bobby Mhor (26 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> It's strange @Bobby Mhor how some locations are miles apart and then you find some very close together.Nice haul either way


I'll get back to you..

Four found today, random finds.
My Strava, Veloviewer has gone to pot
Dalry, Braehead





Fairlie, Fairlie Moor Rd, Bridge




Dalry, Church




Greenock, Loch Thom, Bridge


----------



## Bobby Mhor (27 Jun 2017)

@biggs682 
Have a look at image,
are these local to you?


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> @biggs682
> Have a look at image,
> are these local to you?
> 
> View attachment 359232



yes some are very local , no image 

some of the buildings mentioned have been demolished are they way marks or ???


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2017)

Deal Street




First arch of the viaduct(station side), Berry Lane





Some buggers pinched the one off the Police Station!!


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jun 2017)

The BM and, no doubt, a TP in Solihull, spotted while I was supposed to be working 

If no one identifies it by the time I get home, I'll have to do it myself, I suppose


----------



## Bobby Mhor (27 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> yes some are very local , no image
> 
> some of the buildings mentioned have been demolished are they way marks or ???



135 in your local area 
but like my home town, I know before I look 2/3rds are gone due to varying stuff over the years, 
I have 9 out of 30 checked...
I don't invade people privacy, if not seen, I just move on...


----------



## Bobby Mhor (27 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 359247
> 
> 
> View attachment 359248
> ...


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jun 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> View attachment 359259


Is the Cock on top of the spire a Trig Point?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (27 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Is the Cock on top of the spire a Trig Point?


I haven't looked up

I only saw the mark on the Saints butt

HERE


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jun 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I haven't looked up
> 
> I only saw the mark on the Saints butt
> 
> HERE


Yep, not so easy on a mobile phone...


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jun 2017)

A nice easy to see benchmark on the church in Newtown Linford . And what I presume is a bolt hole ? 








Could not resist seeing as I was only a couple of doors away dropping off a bike.


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2017)

You boys are getting good at this.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (28 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> A nice easy to see benchmark on the church in Newtown Linford . And what I presume is a bolt hole ?
> 
> View attachment 359290
> View attachment 359291
> ...


I'd this one much earlier so looks much the same




and in the last week or two, they have stripped down the bridge for rebuilding, another one 'lost'


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 359247
> 
> 
> View attachment 359248
> ...


Pretty ambitious service schedule, I might add.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> just at dog cocking leg height that one


If it wasn't so far, I'd send Maximilian over to test it out.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jun 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> If it wasn't so far, I'd send Maximilian over to test it out.


 i nearly tried but couldnt bend down that low


----------



## Bobby Mhor (28 Jun 2017)

\two today,
decided to have a look at some churches when out, one definite.

Beith, Old Church






Beith, Parish Church..
(I'm unconvinced about this, yet a mark is on site)




I'll go back for a looksee next time, I'm over in the area...
I'm thinking Mason mark...


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> \two today,
> decided to have a look at some churches when out, one definite.
> 
> Beith, Old Church
> ...


What's the mark above, on the second one.


Mill Lane, Upper Lower.








Mill Lane lower and middle missing.

Any ideas on the "K" which appears to have been cut into.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2017)

Dean Clough, old Main Entrance


----------



## Bobby Mhor (28 Jun 2017)

classic33 said:


> What's the mark above, on the second one.



Looks like one of your cloak wearing cousins
I'll have to pedal back over there as the OS database has a mark at the church but doesn't tie up with the mark I saw,
it was a random visit and I cycled between four spires
then found out they aren't civilised and have a Greggs


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Looks like one of your cloak wearing cousins*
> I'll have to pedal back over there* as the OS database has a mark at the church but doesn't tie up with the mark I saw,
> it was a random visit and I cycled between four spires
> then found out they aren't civilised and have a Greggs


Has tha been yet?


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> You boys are getting good at this.


I know where a few should be, but the stones they should be on are gone, or at best covered over. Newer buildings in some cases, in others "tiles" to hide the stonework(giving a modern look to the buildings).


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2017)

One I have been looking for a bit , I actually managed to find this morning ! 





It was just inside a shared access gateway just off the main road . It's at no 1 Potato Hall


----------



## Drago (29 Jun 2017)

I love those flush brackets. It would be nice to see the occasional one clean and neatly painted black for a change.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jun 2017)

Maybe we could take a brush and a can of spray enamel with us and perform a public service


----------



## Drago (29 Jun 2017)

Some trig pillars are adopted and get periodically cleaned and painted.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> Some trig pillars are adopted and get periodically cleaned and painted.



i think some are low enough to get a wee wash from any dogs that walk past


----------



## Bobby Mhor (29 Jun 2017)

classic33 said:


> Has tha been yet?


It'll be the next time I'm over that way


classic33 said:


> I know where a few should be, but the stones they should be on are gone, or at best covered over. Newer buildings in some cases, in others "tiles" to hide the stonework(giving a modern look to the buildings).


I've been to more than a few where the building has been roughcast or some other covering put on...
where I stay, there has been massive redevelopment so I can cross off the bulk in this area.


Drago said:


> I love those flush brackets. It would be nice to see the occasional one clean and neatly painted black for a change.



How about this for quick service..




not that neat, though..


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jun 2017)

Maybe I should make a little template so I can spray them black without going over the edges.
Mind you, cycling along with 5 litres of Snowcem to paint the whole Trig might look a bit dodgy


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jun 2017)

Just put a small sign on the bike about British Trig Point Preservation Society, people won't give it a second glance.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (29 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Maybe I should make a little template so I can spray them black without going over the edges.
> Mind you, cycling along with 5 litres of Snowcem to paint the whole Trig might look a bit dodgy


On the subject of why some Trig Points are/were white..
I'd asked in a blog post about this many moons ago..
One of the regulars contacted OS with the question..

The reply

''The majority of Trig pillars were painted to provide protection from the elements. The colour white was generally chosen to improve the visibility, however, this is not as important as it might seem as long range trig observations were often made at night to lamps.

However, as to why some are painted and others not, this was simply down to the request of the original landowner:

– Some landowners stipulated that some pillars must be constructed of unpainted local stone and not concrete.
– Some landowners (farmers) stipulated that the pillars not be painted at all as they were concerned that livestock might ingest the paint.
– Other landowners stipulated that pillars emplaced on their land be painted to actually blend in with the landscape.''


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Just put a small sign on the bike about British Trig Point Preservation Society, people won't give it a second glance.


He could say he's looking after/maintaining ones he's adopted.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2017)

First Trig Point, left tower when viewed from the front.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2017)

Anyone else seen these?




Size 10 at the side for comparsion purposes. About an 1/8 inch high.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2017)

classic33 said:


> Anyone else seen these?
> View attachment 359674
> 
> Size 10 at the side for comparsion purposes. About an 1/8 inch high.



similar to the one i found at Sywell resevoir amd posted a picture of last week


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> similar to the one i found at Sywell resevoir amd posted a picture of last week


There's lines of these, in places.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2017)

classic33 said:


> There's lines of these, in places.



The one i saw didnt have the markings on the top , but i have seen others just cant remember where


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2017)

A few from today
Town Hall, Crossley Street




Anne Listers Brothel, Northgate




Wall outside All Souls Church, in front of the Left Hand tower. 




Ackroyd Park, Haley Hill




All Souls Church, TP14300 - All Souls Church Spire




Haley Hill, opposite All Souls




Post Office, Commercial Street




Solicitors, Wards End




Clare Road/Wards End Junction




One is on a former brothel, which the council want to renovate?
Tis said the Bronte Sisters worked there.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> The one i saw didnt have the markings on the top , but i have seen others just cant remember where


May just be coincidence, but the marks run North-South, East-West.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2017)

Mega haul this morning 9 cuts and 4 plates






The round house between Finedon and the A14





Grafton Underwood Church






About 100 yards away from Grafton Underwood church





Same plate 






Boughton House Gates 






Geddington Church







Rushton Church


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2017)

Here are the rest ,






Ruston Hall






Rothwell Bridge Street






Oppisite The Tollmache Arms , Harrington






1st House on the right Coming into Lamport







Lamport Church


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Here are the rest , will add the locations later
> 
> View attachment 359751
> View attachment 359752
> ...


Busy, eh?
Nice one

I rode through parts of Paisley yesterday (and survived!)
saw sod all at the places I expected, checked three churches en-route, nothing...
must return with a hit list.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Busy, eh?
> Nice one
> 
> I rode through parts of Paisley yesterday (and survived!)
> ...



These were all within less than 50 metres away from a great circular ride of Kettering this morning

i could have done a few more by going further off route but they can wait for another day


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2017)

Those who've found the Trig Stones, not points. How far out have they been compared to Trig Points? 
Working from map to ground.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Those who've found the Trig Stones, not points. How far out have they been compared to Trig Points?
> Working from map to ground.


I assume you mean the bench marks?
I've used OS Locate app at each one and it gives a six figure reading,
eg. Beith Old Church t'other day..
OS Locate says NS 351 539
OS CBM database file NS 3518 5395

Give a rough estimation to track down on the database.

I'm looking for some I used my Etrex 30 but as usual, I can't find anything, I'll try to get something done.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I assume you mean the bench marks?
> I've used OS Locate app at each one and it gives a six figure reading,
> eg. Beith Old Church t'other day..
> OS Locate says NS 351 539
> ...


The flat stones, usually at ground level, opposed to the pillars.

Three maps(OS) give a different location for a nearby one. Abou 120 foot difference between the extremes. Marked as not there, but the pictures and latest map showing it are too far SE.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 Jul 2017)

OS maps are regarded as the best, most accurate maps in the world..(certainly in the days of no GPS, yes)
I've noticed some anomalies in my local area, reported to them for further reference.
I've noticed folk mentioning on the Bench Mark site about the odd discrepancy in OS coords, one I know says 55m which I still think is well accepted as the database measurements on the old CBMs etc were done without GPS.
OS maps can be inaccurate on occasion, Google tells you some stories.




I've a Russian map on my wall





(I've used the NLS sample)
Dated but very accurate...
Interesting article on 'Wired' HERE


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Here are the rest ,
> 
> View attachment 359751
> 
> ...


A great haul!


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2017)

Supposed to be one here!




Mulculture Road.

Parish Church, tower




Town Hall, TP14309 - Town Hall Spire Halifax


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Supposed to be one here!
> View attachment 359859
> 
> Mulculture Road.


That's quite a deep hole. I'd assumed they were just bolted on flush!


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> That's quite a deep hole. I'd assumed they were just bolted on flush!


Over 6 inches deep. First thought was a post box, but the building its on/in predates the post. Can't have been in use in for the building as its less than halfway through.

Might explain why they seem hard to locate.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 Jul 2017)

BBC website article HERE
I couldn't resist this one...


----------



## Drago (1 Jul 2017)

Looks like the flush bracket and the entire chunk of concrete that encased it has been prised out. I'd love one on the mantlepice.


----------



## Drago (1 Jul 2017)

Nice to see User9609 keeping it traditional, bagging (possible) trigs with steel.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Looks like the flush bracket and the entire chunk of concrete that encased it has been prised out. I'd love one on the mantlepice.


Lump of concrete?


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> OS maps are regarded as the best, most accurate maps in the world..(certainly in the days of no GPS, yes)
> I've noticed some anomalies in my local area, reported to them for further reference.
> I've noticed folk mentioning on the Bench Mark site about the odd discrepancy in OS coords, one I know says 55m which I still think is well accepted as the database measurements on the old CBMs etc were done without GPS.
> OS maps can be inaccurate on occasion, Google tells you some stories.
> ...


http://trigpointing.uk/trig/8436 puts it at the upper white mark, water butt
OS maps show it at the lower one, below the quarry.
A fair bit between the two points.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2017)

Just a few today






First one old barn between Whiston and Grendon






Next one not convinced Denton church a lot of the masonry was very crumbly .





Next one is on the front of the Falcon Hotel building that was.





Next up is one at a BT building in a lay bay as you go into Yardley Hastings.





This one is on a bridge about 100 yrd before Easton Maudit church









And lastly a plate on the ex Drage factory in Bozeat


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2017)

The Bt building I stumbled upon this morning looks to be a very interesting building .

Looking through the windows it looks like it could quite easily be a museum loads of bits and bobs on desk's that looked like it had not been used for year's .

General site condition reflected same , gateway was open, otherwise I would not have gone in .


----------



## Bobby Mhor (2 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> The By building I stumbled upon this morning looks to be a very interesting building .
> 
> Looking through the windows it looks like it could quite easily be a museum loads of bits and bobs on desk's that looked like it had not been used for year's .
> 
> ...


Busy man, well done!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (2 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> http://trigpointing.uk/trig/8436 puts it at the upper white mark, water butt
> OS maps show it at the lower one, below the quarry.
> A fair bit between the two points.
> View attachment 359920


2016 OS map hasn't got any trig marked at all.
Looking at Trigpointing, they all assume the base is under the water butt..


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> 2016 OS map hasn't got any trig marked at all.
> Looking at Trigpointing, they all assume the base is under the water butt..


I've been using 1913, 1926 & 1933 maps. The tank has nowt but mud under it.

Parish Church showing as having been one(on the maps), but another nearby church recorded. Despite the junction(soon to be redesigned) in front of it also being recorded as having been used.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Busy man, well done!



got a couple of more i could have done if i had gone further off route but time was tight so had to keep it tight


----------



## Bobby Mhor (2 Jul 2017)

Had to shopping (by foot)
and had a look for three, 
two now well gone. 
NS 3217 7439, Port Glasgow, Station Rd.





Most in this area are on types of sandstone and are showing weathering.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> 2016 OS map hasn't got any trig marked at all.
> Looking at Trigpointing, they all assume the base is under the water butt..


Down at the bottom end of the Quarry, alongside a wall. Between the "S" & "E".
Map dated 1907, but showing on a 1933 map as well.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (3 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Down at the bottom end of the Quarry, alongside a wall. Between the "S" & "E".
> Map dated 1907, but showing on a 1933 map as well.
> View attachment 360247


Away from home.
Tablet doesn't help much.
I'd 3 today and saw one to bag tomorrow, the final hill would have had to be walked if I stopped


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Away from home.
> Tablet doesn't help much.
> I'd 3 today and saw one to bag tomorrow, the final hill would have had to be walked if I stopped


Recorded as being at the upper arrow, OS maps show it at the lower one




Thought that one seemed oddly placed. Only one thing for it, get back to where it's shown on the map. If I'm stopped I'll be blaming @Drago


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2017)

Anyone willing to check something?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (5 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Anyone willing to check something?


Still away from home, if I can help let me know. I've no access to database etc. Heading back west soon. 
Got some today, there must have been a multitude of bridges on a canal run today, after first ten checked parapets and butts, nothing. I just winged it to collect a few. Some on a walk yesterday 
Will post some at some point. 
Good hunting


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Still away from home, if I can help let me know. I've no access to database etc. Heading back west soon.
> Got some today, there must have been a multitude of bridges on a canal run today, after first ten checked parapets and butts, nothing. I just winged it to collect a few. Some on a walk yesterday
> Will post some at some point.
> Good hunting


Disputing where the water butt is supposed to be the trig point mentioned earlier. The water butt is there covering a draw hole(well). 

Just want someone to check what I got today is correct.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Recorded as being at the upper arrow, OS maps show it at the lower one
> View attachment 360288
> 
> Thought that one seemed oddly placed. Only one thing for it, get back to where it's shown on the map. If I'm stopped I'll be blaming @Drago


News for @Drago, I got to both points on the map and didn't get into trouble.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2017)

First one this week at the picturesque Overstone Park Church.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (6 Jul 2017)

Found more on a short circuit and sadly none was found in my flying visit to California 
Four CBM and a FB, a good haul.
Will post some images when I eventually get home


The village of California


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2017)

A couple of Pillars on todays ride..
Within 100 yards of Sustrans route 6 close to Salcey Forest, and within earshot of the M1 motorway, behind.

Firstly, TP5790 - Salcey Forest. The road is on the tree line in the initial pic.
The cap and BM are in place.
















It was a case of following the tractor lines through the barley(?) field to the closest point. The plank tied to it, I assume, is so the it can be seen easily, thus doesn't get mown down during farm work and harvest..



Second Pillar bagged today was TP1498 - Blisworth Hill
















Not quite as visible as the first Pillar, but with OS maps on my iPhone, I navigated to within a few yards, then hopped through a hedge and fence, handily flattened a tad by previous TP baggers, and up an ivy clad slope to the prize. 
The Pillar is getting a bit overgrown, and the cap is missing.
The tower in the background, dated 1825, is an air vent for the Blisworth canal tunnel below.

That's all, folks


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> A couple of Pillars on todays ride..
> Within 100 yards of Sustrans route 6 close to Salcey Forest, and within earshot of the M1 motorway, behind.
> 
> Firstly, TP5790 - Salcey Forest. The road is on the tree line in the initial pic.
> ...


Possible that the pole is also in place to make it easier for people searching for the pillar, without having to go into the field.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2017)

Well how I missed this one yesterday I have no idea .

It's on the junction down to Overstone Park Church and is no more than a couple of hundred metres away from the church . 

Spotted it on the of chance as I had to stop at the junction and there it was.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Possible that the pole is also in place to make it easier for people searching for the pillar, without having to go into the field.


Nah.. don't think so.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (7 Jul 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Nah.. don't think so.


He's a pedantic old git, our Classic

Well done, lads


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Nah.. don't think so.





Bobby Mhor said:


> He's a pedantic old git, our Classic
> 
> Well done, lads


I was looking at it from the farmers side. Since most don't actually want you walking through crops.

Those looking for the pillar would have a rough idea of where it was, they'd be able to mark it as seen/visited from the road.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> I was looking at it from the farmers side. Since most don't actually want you walking through crops.
> 
> Those looking for the pillar would have a rough idea of where it was, they'd be able to mark it as seen/visited from the road.


The tractor lines went within a couple of yards of the Trig. I wouldn't want to destroy the crop!


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> The tractor lines went within a couple of yards of the Trig. I wouldn't want to destroy the crop!


Not everyone would do that though. That's how I found out about the water butt. Being considerate, last person to visit had a dog running loose with them.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (7 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> I was looking at it from the farmers side. Since most don't actually want you walking through crops.
> 
> Those looking for the pillar would have a rough idea of where it was, they'd be able to mark it as seen/visited from the road.


Give me my hook back...
On the map with the 'triangle' and dot inside, I've seen some of these before on old maps local to me and they are not Trigs but I'd always assumed them were spot heights.
I'll have a further prowl..
One today, a chance look at a church, note the bolt at the side but listed as a CBM only.
NS 6155 7231 Cadder, Parish Church


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2017)

Driven past this plate more times than hot dinners. But it's on a horrible stretch of the A509 far to dangerous to ride on for me.So when we passed tonight no traffic about so quick picture taken .






On a barn on the LHS after Wollaston.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Driven past this plate more times than hot dinners. But it's on a horrible stretch of the A509 far to dangerous to ride on for me.So when we passed tonight no traffic about so quick picture taken .
> 
> View attachment 360910
> 
> ...


You could have cleaned the cobwebs off first!


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2017)

Just a few today





In Wilby just before the George






Emberton village church






Old railway bridge going in to Oakley






Oakley church







And finally Felmersham

Passed a few more churchs that had no finds and rode past fields where there are trig points but not into wading through knee high crops etc etc


----------



## Bobby Mhor (8 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Passed a few more churchs that had no finds and rode past fields where there are trig points but not into wading through knee high crops etc etc



No planks or posts to guide you


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> No planks or posts to guide you



not a dicky bird


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Just a few today
> 
> View attachment 360940
> 
> ...


Trig points(pillars) tend to be a bit bigger than "Knee high". You've either got long legs or short Trig pillars.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (8 Jul 2017)

Just a few from my wee Tour
Falkirk, High Station Rd (Oriental this one, building is a 'Spice Express')





Edinburgh, Union Canal, Bridge 3





Union Canal, Avon Aqueduct





A rare one, one on brick
Kilmacolm, Bus Shelter





19 bagged for the 5 days..


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2017)

There's one cut into brick on a house in our village. I keep trying to work up the bottle to knock and ask to photograph it as its a bit far from the boundary to photograph well from a public area.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (8 Jul 2017)

@Drago I saw the one below and had to use the zoom on my camera...
Brick CBM is a rarity in this area.

En-route after visiting Halfords this afternoon..
Ex-Customs building and most impressive cut one in this area yet.

Greenock, Custom House


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2017)

Good find, that's beautifully preserved.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2017)

Belongs over the road, where the wooden post is now.




Lister Lane, lower.












^ Trig Point \/ @Cubist should know








Bath Street, School Building




Trig Point is in the belfry.




Typical council renovated clock, four faces and each saying something different.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2017)

Set out this morning not intending to look for any marks then this !!






Just after leaving Overstone and get near to the gate house. Is it one ? 












Then Moulton Church






Then another GPO post in Boughton






Then Chapel or Church Brampton





Then Pitsford Village Hall






Then Walgrave Church .





And this little blighter on the way out of Orlingbury different markings and poor picture.


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2017)

Martin, that top one is one of those old utilities markers I mentioned. That style seemed to be in use locally until the nearly sixties. That slash marks indicate its owned by the government.

Very interesting in their own right. Good spot.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (9 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Set out this morning not intending to look for any marks then this !!
> 
> View attachment 361148
> 
> ...


Nice haul, Sir

AS for the GPO ones @Drago mentioned them earlier in the thread and I wrote, yer man appeared to explain


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2017)

I think the old utilities markers are wonderful. Its a shame to see them crumbling. Wouldn't mind one for the garden, but I think only about 1/4 is visible and the underground section is fan shaped to stop collectors pulling them out then ground.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Martin, that top one is one of those old utilities markers I mentioned. That style seemed to be in use locally until the nearly sixties. That slash marks indicate its owned by the government.
> 
> Very interesting in their own right. Good spot.



Thought i remembered but too lazy to look back , something else to look out for.



Bobby Mhor said:


> Nice haul, Sir
> 
> AS for the GPO ones @Drago mentioned them earlier in the thread and I wrote, yer man appeared to explain



Considering i wasnt going look for any this morning well impressed and had a couple of no fins on Churches


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> I think the old utilities markers are wonderful. Its a shame to see them crumbling. Wouldn't mind one for the garden, but I think only about 1/4 is visible and the underground section is fan shaped to stop collectors pulling them out then ground.



I saw another one but it was more buried and i couldnt see any marking so didnt photo it


----------



## Bobby Mhor (9 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Thought i remembered but too lazy to look back , something else to look out for.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering i wasnt going look for any this morning well impressed and had a couple of no fins on Churches


I've found that the churches I think, yeah, gotta be one there and make my way to them and nothing.

Quite a few of the house and farmhouse ones I've looked for have been recoated or rendered.
I have a quick look then on wandering.
It adds a bit of interest to your 'out'
I've exhausted most of the villages just to the east, a low success rate on one which hasn't changed much since I assume the beginning of the 20th century, I think 4 out of maybe 40 in the area.

I was at a church across the river and due to pots, planters etc outside the church door, I had moved one and was taking a pic on my knees, I heard a 'cough' and stood up and got politely asked what I was doing, I moved the pot back then explained, showing the photo and the rest of my haul that day. An MAMIL on his knees outside a church door, suspicious or what? Explaining, I just referred them to the benchmark website as I have to a few others. A lesson, don't delete any photos in case. Oh, and forgot the printout of what and where I was looking.


----------



## Cubist (9 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 361102
> 
> View attachment 361104
> 
> ...


Is the one I should know somewhere like Blackwall or Harrison Road?


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2017)

Cubist said:


> Is the one I should know somewhere like Blackwall or Harrison Road?


If I went higher on the wall, it'd be too easy.

The other is on a graveyard.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Martin, that top one is one of those old utilities markers I mentioned. That style seemed to be in use locally until the nearly sixties. That slash marks indicate its owned by the government.
> 
> Very interesting in their own right. Good spot.



Just driving around Wellingborough today I have spotted 4 more of these


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jul 2017)

A few more local utility markers all within 100 metres on Doddington rd















The last couple do not have a cut in them , but still interesting.






And then this mark in Earls Barton right on the cross roads in the centre.


----------



## Drago (13 Jul 2017)

Beautifully preserved utilities markers. That's the first sighting of the EMEB ones for me. Good skills Martin.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jul 2017)

On Boughton church, right on the corner facing the lane through the village. 
@biggs682 has already bagged this one, but I couldn't resist the photo opportunity


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Beautifully preserved utilities markers. That's the first sighting of the EMEB ones for me. Good skills Martin.



Saw at least 1 more but couldnt get a picture but it looked a bit beat up 



PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 361888
> 
> 
> On Boughton church, right on the corner facing the lane through the village.
> @biggs682 has already bagged this one, but I couldn't resist the photo opportunity



considering its location ie roadside its well preserved


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I've found that the churches I think, yeah, gotta be one there and make my way to them and nothing.
> 
> Quite a few of the house and farmhouse ones I've looked for have been recoated or rendered.
> I have a quick look then on wandering.
> ...


I've been on both sides of that one. (Been a parish warden a couple of times before,) wouldn't want anything moved around old St. Pauls' or St Matthews', but _the quest_ makes it appropriate and acceptable.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (13 Jul 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I've been on both sides of that one. (Been a parish warden a couple of times before,) wouldn't want anything moved around old St. Pauls' or St Matthews', but _the quest_ makes it appropriate and acceptable.


The lady concerned does some hoeing and keeping the flower bed areas tidy, she explained she just does this voluntary, it was looking neat and tidy. Impressed.
As I possibly said earlier, if I can't see what I'm looking for,
I don't prowl.
There's more than a few to hunt.
I've been having a break from it, back with a vengeance soon.


----------



## Drago (13 Jul 2017)

Hey, 33 pages in and still going strong. Well done guys. Can't wait until I'm back in the game.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> As I possibly said earlier, if I can't see what I'm looking for,
> I don't prowl.
> There's more than a few to hunt.
> I've been having a break from it, back with a vengeance soon.



Must admit I try and not stray more than 100 metres of my route . 

I do 1 circuit of a church and if I don't find anything then back on with the ride . 

I find myself looking at old buildings and boundary walls as I cycle through built up area's and it's amazing how many I have spotted on my normal routes that I cycle and never noticed then before . 

Got a few new to me roads on Saturdays planned ride so fingers crossed.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2017)

Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## Drago (13 Jul 2017)

I thin we've all become addicts. I even had a dream recently that I was benchmark bagging!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (13 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Must admit I try and not stray more than 100 metres of my route .
> 
> I do 1 circuit of a church and if I don't find anything then back on with the ride .
> 
> ...


I'm known for my wandering, I never tell anybody where I'm going as it never goes to plan.
They can check where I am as I use APRS, a ham radio tracking system almost everytime I'm out.

I've got a spreadsheet with individual OS squares for places around me but as posted, not a great success rate.
I normally just wing it ...
I enjoy it,
I've a pile to add to the Bench Mark site at some point.

Have we got an official name for this yet?
My bike is alloy so I can't be a Steelie member


----------



## Drago (13 Jul 2017)

I suggested Trig Bagging as a catch all, but OS Bagging might be more appropriate. But then the interesting historic utilities markers creep in here and there too, so good luck finding a name!


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Any ideas, anyone?
> View attachment 361999



who knows , could it even by natural markings or wear and tear ?


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> I suggested Trig Bagging as a catch all, but OS Bagging might be more appropriate. But then the interesting historic utilities markers creep in here and there too, so good luck finding a name!


OS and Historic Markers Association?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (13 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Any ideas, anyone?
> View attachment 361999


Two sandshoes and a step.

Looks maybe a guide mark? masons mark?
I got this last week




but CBM is on the parapet which I couldn't see but some bits are replaced 


Drago said:


> I suggested Trig Bagging as a catch all, but OS Bagging might be more appropriate. But then the interesting historic utilities markers creep in here and there too, so good luck finding a name!


We should bang our heads together, I see Gravity Added has something well back in the thread but I'm a black sheep as I don't have a Steelie


----------



## Drago (13 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> OS and Historic Markers Association?



Not bad. Not bad at all!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (13 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> OS and Historic Markers Association?


Possibly have to have cycle or cycling in there..


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> who knows , could it even by natural markings or wear and tear ?


The arrow is worn, but the top line appears on only two adjacent edging stones, which as far as I'm aware have never been moved. The stone to the right is about half an inch higher but no lines.

All are low set. Less than two inches high.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> *Two sandshoes and a step.*
> 
> Looks maybe a guide mark? masons mark?
> I got this last week
> ...


Hi-Tec Silver Shadow, size 10's


----------



## Bobby Mhor (13 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Hi-Tec Silver Shadow, size 10's


Ah, historic ones
Whatever happened to Dunlop Green or Red Flash sannies


----------



## Drago (13 Jul 2017)

OS and Historic Markers Velo Association?

So far we have English Chapter and US Chapter.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Anyone else seen these?
> View attachment 359674
> 
> Size 10 at the side for comparsion purposes. About an 1/8 inch high.


Possible answer been given, so daft it must be true.
"On their own, as pictured, they're markers for partially sighted/blind who can use them to work out which way to go(That's the reason for the marks & orientation). 

In groups, tactile paving.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Ah, historic ones
> Whatever happened to Dunlop Green or Red Flash sannies


The 15 year old ones are used on the "Beast O'Burden", with a pair of 17 year old for use in Ireland.

They're less than a year old.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Two sandshoes and a step.
> 
> Looks maybe a guide mark? masons mark?
> I got this last week
> ...


By no means, all are welcome. Though it may be some time before some further contributions here, as the podiatrist decided to operate on my foot yesterday, no big deal, able to walk, one down, one to go, maybe some better trig bagging opportunities after that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> The lady concerned does some hoeing and keeping the flower bed areas tidy, she explained she just does this voluntary, it was looking neat and tidy. Impressed.
> As I possibly said earlier, if I can't see what I'm looking for,
> I don't prowl.
> There's more than a few to hunt.
> I've been having a break from it, back with a vengeance soon.


Around here, if I saw someone round about the church, they may have to endure a long-winded explication of the historical and architectural highlights of the structure and attached edifices, as well as a look at the restored and preserved stained glass from the original church, and the memorial lectern and modern period(mid 20th Century ) stained glass, and the very original and interesting pipe organ. Before you even got to the manse on the back of the property.Oh, and the walnut tree that died(or was given up for dead) three times, and then came back to life three times


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jul 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> By no means, all are welcome. Though it may be some time before some further contributions here, as the podiatrist decided to operate on my foot yesterday, no big deal, able to walk, one down, one to go, maybe some better trig bagging opportunities after that.



cant you crawl ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jul 2017)

Yes, but I can't find a convincingly large enough dagger to clench in my teeth for authenticity.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes, but I can't find a convincingly large enough dagger to clench in my teeth for authenticity.


I've a meat cleaver in a briefcase you could borrow!


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2017)

North Bridge Station, goods entrance. 





The odder one(Railway Bench & Boundary Mark) has been removed. Replaced with more modern kerbstones.


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2017)

Ladies and Gentlemen, behold the Benchmark Batmobile...






As befits bagging tradition, the frame is steel, in this case a 1996 4130 Saracen frame, freshly powder coated in black.

Components salvaged from various stashes, and where possible they too are black.

Dynohub lighting, 2 x 7 gears, and a plethora of various mid matched cast offs.

Fast is ain't, comfortable it is. A mere thing like the absence of tarmac won't keep me away from those Trigs, Benchmarks or Historic Markers.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (14 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, behold the Benchmark Batmobile...
> 
> View attachment 362162
> 
> ...


Nice..


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, behold the Benchmark Batmobile...
> 
> View attachment 362162
> 
> ...




Looking forward to seeing you out and about on it


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, behold the Benchmark Batmobile...
> 
> View attachment 362162
> 
> ...


All you need now is the trailer. To take the pillars home!


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2017)

I have a BoB trailer, just need to figure a way to get those historic markers out of the ground...


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> I have a BoB trailer, just need to figure a way to get those historic markers out of the ground...


Let's all pretend we did not hear that


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Let's all pretend we did not hear that


Which part? 
That he's got Bobs trailer or he can't figure out how to get stuff out of the ground!


----------



## Drago (15 Jul 2017)

They are wonderful little pieces of time travel though. I love the EMEB ones Martin scored.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2017)

A mixed bag today








Not sure about this on Irthlingborough church ? 






Woodford church






This plain utility marker just opposite Woodford church.






Denford church nice and clean 










And this strange plate in Chelveston sorry about the picture but I was being watched


----------



## Drago (15 Jul 2017)

It looks like a flush bracket but full of dirt and painted over.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Which part?
> That he's got Bobs trailer or he can't figure out how to get stuff out of the ground!



Getting the stuff out of the ground 



Drago said:


> It looks like a flush bracket but full of dirt and painted over.



i presume as much but the detail has all gone


----------



## Bobby Mhor (15 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> View attachment 362243
> View attachment 362244
> 
> 
> ...


More likely this mutha,
mentions of being cleaned before
HERE


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> More likely this mutha,
> mentions of being cleaned before
> HERE



yes thats its


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jul 2017)

Several bagged on yesterday mornings ride into the market and back.






Castillian Street, near the town centre. Db says it should be on Franklins solicitors. I did look there, but gave up, and, on crossing the street, I spied the above.






Next stop was the old Post Office, with the cut mark slightly hidden in an alcove.

I did circumnavigate a few of the old stone buildings nearby, but found no more. Possibly, due to the soft nature of the local stone, they might have weathered away.























Final bag of the day was TP4065 perched on the edge of an old iron working railway cutting atop Hunsbury Hill by the old iron age fort. It was quite well hidden but the nettles had been recently slashed out of the way, so access wasn't too painful.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2017)

A few from today
Peoples Park, Upper Southern Entrance




Approximately 17 feet from the above




Utility markers, various colours used on the face plates(missing here), common one being white




Joeseph Crossley Almshouses, Arden Road




For those of the "Odd Handshake", Oddfellows.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (15 Jul 2017)

Any one logging their finds on Bench Marks Database site?


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Any one logging their finds on Bench Marks Database site?


No I started to but didn't continue for what ever reason.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (15 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> No I started to but didn't continue for what ever reason.


I've a pile to get sorted.
but may keep them for the long winter nights...
Mind you the site is missing many of the CBMs,
FBs are well catered for.
I just assume folk hunt them out more.

CBM seems an after thought.


----------



## Drago (15 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Any one logging their finds on Bench Marks Database site?



Yes, although I ground to a quick halt when my shoulder went south. Username Gerald_Bostock.


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Jul 2017)

Woodbury Common, overlooking the golf course...


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Any one logging their finds on Bench Marks Database site?


Thought you were keeping track of all that!!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (15 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Yes, although I ground to a quick halt when my shoulder went south. Username Gerald_Bostock.


I'm GM7something 
a play on my ham radio call..



classic33 said:


> Thought you were keeping track of all that!!


Nah, the only database I have is the OS official one of CBMs,
It's each to their own on that site.
5 listed on that site for my town, OS database has 56
I've found 9 so far...20 odd still to check and the rest, either demolished or not found


----------



## Drago (15 Jul 2017)

Bobby, once I'm mobile again we'll have to do some BMOTA activations.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2017)

_*"What killed the cat" time.*_
How is it possible to visit a building, demolished in 1955, in 2007?


----------



## Drago (15 Jul 2017)

Some kind of time machine?


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Any one logging their finds on Bench Marks Database site?


Got one yesterday that isn't listed & another that's listed three times. Twice in the wrong place. 
How'd you correct these?


----------



## Drago (16 Jul 2017)

Message the admin?


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jul 2017)

This morning's haul






Earls Barton utility marker





Harrold utility marker






Bench mark going out of Harrold towards Lavendon .






Olney high Street face plate






Benchmark on Old railway bridge by Horton station
















Three utility markers on one side of Northampton road going into Welly within 200 metres


----------



## Drago (16 Jul 2017)

Good work on the markers there.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Good work on the markers there.



Could have done loads more just on Welly Road

And a couple of no shows on Churches en route


----------



## Bobby Mhor (16 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Bobby, once I'm mobile again we'll have to do some BMOTA activations.


BMOTA, I like it..

I'm trying hard to get back into SOTA but too much going in here just now, soon.
Hoping to be in the Lakes at some point in the next four weeks but VHF only,
I can't be ersed with HF portable.



classic33 said:


> _*"What killed the cat" time.*_
> How is it possible to visit a building, demolished in 1955, in 2007?





Drago said:


> Some kind of time machine?



C'mon, 88 mph and a flux capacitor, yer sorted


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> This morning's haul
> 
> View attachment 362436
> 
> ...


The "L", in N E L, looks out off place.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Message the admin?


All three recorded as visited by the same person who visited the building demolished in 1955.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (16 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Got one yesterday that isn't listed & another that's listed three times. Twice in the wrong place.
> How'd you correct these?


If you had the OS locator, it could be checked against the old database,
I'm sure there will be some variation, I noted on one local one that some wag had mentioned the OS data had it 55 metres away...





The clue.. NBM BR SW SIDE RD
A high kerb, as seen, has hidden the mark.
Where's ma crow bar?


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2017)

Same building, just the building has moved.


----------



## Drago (16 Jul 2017)

Aye Bobby. I got 2M, VHF PMR, 70sems, UHF PMR and 10/11/12M in the car. Fine for causal yapping and SAR duties, but serious HF mobile becomes a ballache.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2017)

Down at the bottom end of the Quarry, alongside a wall. Between the "S" & "E".
Map dated 1907, but showing on a 1933 map as well.
View attachment 360247

End of the track as shown on the map, wall now removed. 





Recorded as being at the upper arrow, OS maps show it at the lower one
View attachment 360288

View "along the wall"/line of the wall, with nothing but livestock showing or visible between the two roads.




View looking downhill. The track on the map visible, with the remaining part of the wall(20 inches) at the bottom, where it "meets the first long wall down the slope.





Larger field created with the removal of the longer wall running East-West, the shorter wall running North from the one shown on the newer map(Showing only the two fields, where the older one shows four). No quarry as shown on the older map. Filled and landscaped, when the wall was removed.

The water butt, assumed to be the Trig Point, is covering a draw hole/well. It's too far North, behind the houses(Note the small triangular field over the road from them.) Visible on old & new maps.

These maps differ in that the older one shows a quarry(now filled in and landscaped) & only the three fields on the newer version, compared to five on the older one. Note the buildings near the wall on both, just off the road to the West(visible on both).

If I'm correct, the wall that should have the marker/pillar has gone, which has aided/caused the confusion on the location. A well, although lined, wouldn't be the best of places to make any observations from. But it's not displayed on any map, nor are the two further South. One in the outbuilding of the house further down.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jul 2017)

Adding a well to the landscape, maybe natural gas. Also looks like some cofferdam being added around it. We'll have to see what this turns out to be. I was going to look for some survey markers, but wound up going this way instead, as I had seen the rig above the landscape, and was curious as to what was going on.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Aye Bobby. I got 2M, VHF PMR, 70sems, UHF PMR and 10/11/12M in the car. Fine for causal yapping and SAR duties, but serious HF mobile becomes a ballache.


I have a 'Rybakov' set-up for HF portable, problem is I don't have a portable ATU, I had to pack the MFJ 941 
HERE
Portable on local hill (chasing some SOTA stations on 60m)





I must get something smaller although my SOTA stuff is all VHF, I ain't getting high and not using 4m FM, 2m...my bands of choice.
HF I can do anywhere plus it's a bloody rabble at times on HF SSB.
I use either a 5 element Yagi or a 3 element Delta quad on 2m, JPole on 4m (300-ohm ribbon cable)..handies mostly but I do have an FT817.

I do data HF from home but not as much as I used to, I've been trying the new FT8 mode but you gotta be fast, stealth dipole used as no garden space, very inefficient but I get there.
I'm concentrating on a couple of fells in the north part of the Lakes, I've already activated Scafell Pike and some more of the higher ones.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Down at the bottom end of the Quarry, alongside a wall. Between the "S" & "E".
> Map dated 1907, but showing on a 1933 map as well.
> View attachment 360247
> 
> ...


Anyone with the time or inclination to check this?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Anyone with the time or inclination to check this?


Bit far away for me.

On another note, looked at an old map of this area remembering the symbol at the turn of the 20th century was one used for some named hills, not trig points as trig points came much later...
the old mark on your map at the quarry is an old map, no?
If I've covered old ground, just ignore...
I'll look into it more if I can find the OS location of the trig point.
I'll go look through Mem Map...


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2017)

Map Legend, printed at the base, says it shows a Trig Point. Same symbol used on the churches.

The checking was more of my working out, given what's been used.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Map Legend, printed at the base, says it shows a Trig Point. Same symbol used on the churches.
> 
> The checking was more of my working out, given what's been used.


Mount Tabor is NOT a Trig Point, it's a Surface Block..


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Mount Tabor is NOT a Trig Point, it's a Surface Block..


I know it's not a pillar that would have been there. Wouldn't expect to see one on a church either, much less a well.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 Jul 2017)

This is the same idea, found this on Blencathra,
pesky kids kept putting stones on it after I kept clearing it 




I hunted high and low for a surface block on the moors above Greenock, nope nothing, they disappear too easy.
Nothing on the OS NBM database for that block, marks in the area yes, but not that one.
There is a database for trigs but you gotta join a Yahoo group, nah.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jul 2017)

A quick ride up to Little Harrowden church and hey presto. 






Yes I know it's alloy sorry


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2017)

I'm blaming @Drago for this. I went in search of both the trig point and the Boundary Stone, also no longer there.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> A quick ride up to Little Harrowden church and hey presto.
> 
> View attachment 362779
> 
> ...


Another sinner

Nice find
,I must get out tomorrow
.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Another sinner
> 
> Nice find
> ,I must get out tomorrow
> .



i went up to the church to confess my sins honest


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> i went up to the church to confess my sins honest




My excuse is, I only have one bike...
I confess to Cromo or whatever it is


----------



## pjd57 (17 Jul 2017)

Only discovered this thread tonight so no picture. But there is a concrete trig point at the top of this hill in Maryhill Park. ￼


----------



## pjd57 (17 Jul 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Only discovered this thread tonight so no picture. But there is a concrete trig point at the top of this hill in Maryhill Park. ￼


----------



## Drago (17 Jul 2017)

Welcome @pjd57 to The Steelie Trig Baggers.

Our constitution.

We shall ceaselessly use our bicycles to seek out OS trigs, benchmarks, and historic markers.

Where possible, a steel framed bicycle will be used as a nod to the traditions of the past. While desirable, it is not mandatory.

We shall promote awareness of these markers.

We will, where possible, photograph them.

And we will share news of our adventures with our Brothers and Sisters.

We are seekers of the mundane, the forgotten, the hidden in plain sight, but our quest for knowledge and the appreciation of history that it brings elevates us above those seeking more conventional thrills.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (18 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Welcome @pjd57 to The Steelie Trig Baggers.
> 
> Our constitution.
> 
> ...


We shall fight them on the beaches, at the Trigs..Sorry, couldn't resist..


pjd57 said:


> Only discovered this thread tonight so no picture. But there is a concrete trig point at the top of this hill in Maryhill Park. ￼





pjd57 said:


> View attachment 362789


Good day, @pjd57 

Just slightly to the west of you in the sunnier climes of Port Glasgow
Well done on braving the local natives..I'm over the canal that way on the odd occasion, planning a hunt along from Bowling to Speirs Wharf at some point..We don't have many in our area that aren't at the top of a hill.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> We shall fight them on the beaches, at the Trigs..Sorry, couldn't resist..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good place to put one though. With views of the surrounding contryside!


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Good place to put one though. With views of the surrounding contryside!



and nice views as well


----------



## pjd57 (18 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> and nice views as well


You can see my house from the top of that hill.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2017)

pjd57 said:


> You can see my house from the top of that hill.



Its not the one on the left with pink rendering is it ???


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Its not the one on the left with pink rendering is it ???


How many hills have pink rendering!!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (18 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Good place to put one though. With views of the surrounding contryside!


It has its advantages

Eight today
I'll be organised once I get fed and watered and post a few.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2017)

2 Silver Street, Commercial Street




Pin on the underside of the bridge at the top of Godley Bank.




Trig Point on the top side of the same bridge.




Old Lane, working back
Both on t'mill, railway would have been behind me.








Blueball Bridge, Old Lane/


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2017)

A few other plates/markers
What the plates at Peoples Park should have looked like








Factory entrance to the old railway line. It had it's own sidings





@Drago, I can get you an olde YEB plate, only engraved stainless steel, but now "rubbish". Removed and just thrown on the path, moved for the first time in 14 years today.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (18 Jul 2017)

Some from today's trip
I headed across the briny..I got 6 from a possible 30 odd. 2 random pickups after
I was organised




KIlmun...




Blairmore ( I got a cuppa & cake from the house owners whilst I explained what it was)




Whistlefield




Ardentinny


----------



## Drago (18 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> @Drago, I can get you an olde YEB plate, only engraved stainless steel, but now "rubbish". Removed and just thrown on the path, moved for the first time in 14 years today.



@classic33 Yes please!

@Bobby Mhor A cracking haul there mate. Nice work getting tea and cake and spreading awareness - top job all round.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> *@classic33 Yes please!
> *
> @Bobby Mhor A cracking haul there mate. Nice work getting tea and cake and spreading awareness - top job all round.


I'll nip back and pick it up then.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Good place to put one though. With views of the surrounding contryside!


Whoever thought of putting Trig Points at the top of a hill!!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (18 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> @classic33 Yes please!
> 
> @Bobby Mhor A cracking haul there mate. Nice work getting tea and cake and spreading awareness - top job all round.


Plus did a climb which I've never done without stepping down before, 
chilled cider now flowing..
I found I can buy heavily discounted ferry tickets so more trips planned (half price)


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Whoever thought of putting Trig Points at the top of a hill!!


Brigadier Martin Hotine.


There's two at the bottom of hills near me!!


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2017)

A decent BM on Piddington railway bridge, one of @biggs682 earlier finds, but, as I was passing, it would be rude to ignore it!






Then, after several dry runs on local churches, I eventually found a well weathered BM on Preston Deanery church.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2017)

As a point of interest, or not, as the case may be..
Who actually chipped out all the BM's? Did the surveyor him/herself carry a mallet and chisel, or did he have a lackey following along behind him?


----------



## Drago (18 Jul 2017)

The Piddling bridge one was mine  lovely downhill ride back into the village.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> As a point of interest, or not, as the case may be..
> Who actually chipped out all the BM's? Did the surveyor him/herself carry a mallet and chisel, or did he have a lackey following along behind him?


From what I remember from junior school, various teams nationwide. It would have been a stone mason, familiar with working the local stone, who made the mark you see left today.


----------



## Drago (18 Jul 2017)

They look like they've been cut by skilled hands.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> The Piddling bridge one was mine  lovely downhill ride back into the village.



Yeah must admit i dont remember it @PeteXXX , i did Horton bridge on Sunday


----------



## Drago (18 Jul 2017)

You risked your life on the Horton bridge, but the cause was worthy. Did you see the remains of then old Salcey Forest Railway Station platform beneath?


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> They look like they've been cut by skilled hands.


And all of the same size. 
The BM's, not their skilled hands!


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Yeah must admit i don't remember it @PeteXXX , i did Horton bridge on Sunday


I mis-remembered the contributor.. apologies


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> You risked your life on the Horton bridge, but the cause was worthy. Did you see the remains of then old Salcey Forest Railway Station platform beneath?



It was early-ish only traffic was a chap on a trip bike .

I looked and saw a building but didn't go exploring , nowhere to leave the bike .


----------



## Bobby Mhor (19 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> From what I remember from junior school, various teams nationwide. It would have been a stone mason, familiar with working the local stone, who made the mark you see left today.





Drago said:


> They look like they've been cut by skilled hands.


The thing I've noticed, that in the same area, you get varying types of the mark as if done by different hands.
The bloke I spoke with yesterday had thought as the building was just above sea level thought it was a flood mark, boy, he said he was glad it wasn't. I told him, I'd swap my near top of the hill house for his, sadly not taken up.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> The thing I've noticed, that in the same area, you get varying types of the mark as if done by different hands.
> The bloke I spoke with yesterday had thought as the building was just above sea level thought it was a flood mark, boy, he said he was glad it wasn't. I told him, I'd swap my near top of the hill house for his, sadly not taken up.


There was/is in some areas, the same symbol used the other way round(Arrow pointing down) for use as a flood mark. Usually higher up on the building and around man-made/influenced water features.

One seen on a regular basis was 75 yards back from the waters edge. The water reached that and compensation would have to be paid. This would have meant the deep end would be knee deep, but with three quarters of the field lost.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2017)

Hi-Q, Horton Street. Someone claims to have vistited it in March this year, when the wall was painted blue. It's been black, not blue, for a while now.





Westgate, Union Street/Westgate, vandals!







Listers Bridge, showing the wall adapted for the Trig Point




Spot Height Marker, Listers Bridge(A few over the years)




Bull Green Roundabout. Not on any records




*15 Foot Gate for sale*
Both posts. Buyer collects! Any reasonable offer accepted.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2017)

Another local marker, no longer used. They've gone to "old reliable" & computers.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> The thing I've noticed, that in the same area, you get varying types of the mark as if done by different hands.
> The bloke I spoke with yesterday had thought as the building was just above sea level thought it was a flood mark, boy, he said he was glad it wasn't. I told him, I'd swap my near top of the hill house for his, sadly not taken up.


Different styles between first and second time the marks were made.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2017)

Just this battered utility marker this morning.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (20 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Different styles between first and second time the marks were made.


All marks were made by part of the survey team apparently.

PDFs of the OS history available HERE (links at bottom of page)


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2017)

Nice stroll around Dereham, Norfolk, this evening while I was supposed to be working 






Cowper Congregational church, in the town centre has a decent cut mark on it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jul 2017)

Nice boot scraper, as well.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jul 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Nice boot scraper, as well.


It is, and probably 100years old


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Nice stroll around Dereham, Norfolk, this evening while I was supposed to be working
> 
> View attachment 363203
> 
> ...


Any sign of the hermit?


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2017)

Had a boot scraper at my place on Shetland. I suspected it was ancient, so wire brushed it clean and carefully painted it with Hammerite. Looked lovely.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (21 Jul 2017)

Keeping active with two I've passed countless times, the bridge one I've stopped a couple of times and walked and checked, I dunno how I missed it
Houston (not Texas) Corsliehill Rd, Wall





Bridge of Weir, Lochar Rd, Bridge


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2017)

I know @Drago wanted one to go on the mantleplace, but couldn't he have gone for something smaller!




Right way up.


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2017)




----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2017)

Saint Mary's, Clarence Street




Saint Mary's, Gibbet Street




79 Gibbet Street, Bedford Street South, with Pin.




Griffin Hotel, George Street, West Side/Bull Green, with Pin.




Saint James' Church, corner where mark has been recorded as visited this year. Parking overflow/waiting area for bus station 40+ years ago.




Parish Church, boundary wall. Church Street/Berry Lane junction




Parish Church, adjoining stones, North Side








Thinking caps for this one. One of three, on what was the inner wall now the outer. Above ground level on the inside.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2017)

Navigation Way, East wall of the railway Station





Alleged Pin




The "Missing One"




Marked as a plate/point




Various marks on the same wall


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2017)

Coal Drops End Wall


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2017)

First concrete marker
Church Street(as it was known 35 years ago). Not to be confused with the current Church Street which turns West, up the hill 70 yards to the left.


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2017)

Fantastic market. Electricity?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (21 Jul 2017)

@classic33 
Been busy, Mr C


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Fantastic market. Electricity?


C E B assuming it stands for Central Electricity Board. Puts it at odds with Y E B though. Who have the local area. Another further up, Winding Road, but near a pub.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> @classic33
> Been busy, Mr C


I know where some should be, having walked past them often enough. 

Over 2,600 marks registered locally, but I'm able to rule about a third of them as no longer there. A few to go at yet.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2017)

Just a few this morning .






Utility marker in Walgrave






Nice clean mark on Old Village church






Another red brick mark in Old slightly higher than normal nearly missed it . 






And another utility marker again in Old 
. A no show on the Church in Scaldwell .


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Just a few this morning .
> 
> View attachment 363413
> 
> ...


Another good haul,
Sadly not much utility stuff showing in my area.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Another good haul,
> SAdly not much utility stuff showing in my area.



There seems to be different ones as well saw a couple of wall plaque ones today not seen before , forgot to take pics of them


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2017)

Blimey, and I thought we were anoraks...

http://www.telegraphpoleappreciationsociety.org


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> There seems to be different ones as well saw a couple of wall plaque ones today not seen before , forgot to take pics of them


Folk must think I cycle with my head looking left...


Drago said:


> Blimey, and I thought we were anoraks...
> 
> http://www.telegraphpoleappreciationsociety.org


Nought wrong with being an anorak, lad


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Folk must think I cycle with my head looking left...
> 
> Nought wrong with being an anorak, lad



Must admit I got a strange look this morning when I stopped to take a picture of the Utility marker in Old from an old man walking his dog .


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Blimey, and I thought we were anoraks...
> 
> http://www.telegraphpoleappreciationsociety.org


There's a ~Pylon appreciation mob~ as well


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Blimey, and I thought we were anoraks...
> 
> http://www.telegraphpoleappreciationsociety.org


Arnold Rimmer!


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2017)

I never knew that telegraph poles could last more than a century! Some genuinely interesting stuff on there.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Blimey, and I thought we were anoraks...
> 
> http://www.telegraphpoleappreciationsociety.org


Maybe worse!


classic33 said:


> You're not alone on this*
> http://www.telegraphpoleappreciationsociety.org/55-gpo/hardware/148-gpo-street-furniture*
> 
> http://www.secretleeds.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=6054


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2017)

http://www.utilitylocatinghq.com/abbreviations-and-acronyms/


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> http://www.utilitylocatinghq.com/abbreviations-and-acronyms/


I'll peruse that later, Mr C

Four out of 6 today.
a pivot and 3 CBM.
One was a prowl in undergrowth, I think these ones in future can wait until winter, nettles everywhere
Bridge of Weir, ? marker





Houston, Houston Rd, Cemy Wall





Houston, Main Street, Pivot




Not very obvious in the photo, had to pick out some moss..
Another two CBMs in the same area.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2017)

Stopped and questioned by the police as to what I was doing. All the while a group at the pub about 50 foot away watching.

I'd to show the photo's taken, explaining what tbey were of. And what bench marks were.

One I knew, so not too bad. Only doing their job.


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2017)

Just tell them you know me, you'll be fine


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Just tell them you know me, you'll be fine


Yes, Mr Dixon


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Just tell them you know me, you'll be fine


I think I may have set one of them wondering, the second said there was one on a pub nearby. Sadly the listed building was flattened two years ago.

I'll have to go back to the other place she mentioned though.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2017)

A few from today, before getting stopped
Where would Health & Safety go




The one I couldn't get the other day




Parish Church, West Entrance




From 1849!




View attachment 363563

Dismantled viaduct, Berry Lane




Under The Railway Station, Navigation Way




Navigation Road, security guard used a pair of binoculars to keep an eye on me, from less than 20 foot away. Saved him getting up of his back end!




Dripping into Hebble Brook


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2017)

A few from the far end of the old station, it went past this road by another 200 yards.




"H" appears to have been in demand, work at both ends. One explantion I've been given is that marks like this may be "Team Mark", not an indivual persons mark.




Smoking might be bad for you!
This is over an 1/8 of inch deep/thick, the roof is worse. One of five seperate bridges making up one bridge.




The final two of the day. Interuppted by two police officers wondering what I was upto.
South Parade, junction with Discovery Road.


----------



## Tim Hall (23 Jul 2017)

Sorry, been busy/away. I got a snap of the Trig Point & bracket on top of Loughrigg Fell last weekend, but I walked up there, so won't post it here. However, today I was on a splendid Thames Path Meander with some good folk of YACF and got this:




It's an old boundary stone between Kent and Surrey in Rovrive, and used to be where The Earls Sluice met the Thames. It's been moved since then, so I guess the cut mark isn't in the right place.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> I never knew that telegraph poles could last more than a century! Some genuinely interesting stuff on there.


As you drive into Boston, Lincs, you can smell the creosote from Calders & Grandige's sleeper and pole manufactures. 
None of ya EU 'safe' stuff, just the proper poisonous shite!


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Yes, Mr Dixon


George.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2017)

I like the "Knee Height" description of this one.




Now on the lookout for short grasshoppers. Could be a new species!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (23 Jul 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Sorry, been busy/away. I got a snap of the Trig Point & bracket on top of Loughrigg Fell last weekend, but I walked up there, so won't post it here. However, today I was on a splendid Thames Path Meander with some good folk of YACF and got this:
> View attachment 363618
> 
> It's an old boundary stone between Kent and Surrey in Rovrive, and used to be where The Earls Sluice met the Thames. It's been moved since then, so I guess the cut mark isn't in the right place.
> View attachment 363625


Walking is allowed...
I post everything whilst pedalling a non-steel bike,
rebel, I am


----------



## Drago (23 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> .>>whilst pedalling a non-steel bike


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2017)

Today's haul







Utility marker in Broughton after a no show at the church







Cransley village church






Thorpe Malsor church






Orton trust Church






Draughton Church.

Re edited with photos in right order .


----------



## Drago (23 Jul 2017)

Fantastic. Its very sad, but two things in life get my motor running - a crisply preserved benchmark, and a nice tasty utility marker.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (23 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> View attachment 363646


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Fantastic. Its very sad, but two things in life get my motor running - a crisply preserved benchmark, and a nice tasty utility marker.



Not sad at all .

Just imagine getting excited about cow's .





I mean this one could be a good looker , but I wouldn't know .


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Not sad at all .
> 
> Just imagine getting excited about cow's .
> 
> ...


You need to join something like these then....
 Cow Appreciation Society 
or
 Spotting Cows Bulling


----------



## Bobby Mhor (23 Jul 2017)

Three today,
Crosslee, Bridge





Crosslee, Craigends Bridge




Crosslee, Craigends Bridge (opposite side), Rivet





Other three, more likely gone.

GV? I guess, Gas valve


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2017)

@Bobby Mhor that gas valve looks in good condition. Strange how no distance is marked on it .


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> @Bobby Mhor that gas valve looks in good condition. Strange how no distance is marked on it .


Is the access just out of sight?


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jul 2017)

A few finds on todays ride.. Sorry, just ali and carbon today 

After a couple of no-shows on old churches, I spotted this one.






A decent BM on a cornerstone in Litchborough.






Then, after my attack on Newnham Hill, I saw this milestone on London Road on the way into Daventry town centre.











TP1743 at Buckby reservoir was a bit trickier. 
Easily visible through the fencing, but no access, that I could find, to get any closer than in the second pic, and I even had to poke the shrubbery out of the way with a long stick to get this shot! I can still feel the nettle bites on my legs! 
How we suffer for our art, eh..?!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (23 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> @Bobby Mhor that gas valve looks in good condition. Strange how no distance is marked on it .





classic33 said:


> Is the access just out of sight?


Access is just in front of it..
I assume the covers are gas related, I'll have a shuffty next time I pop through Crosslee


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2017)

Strange how some villages don't seem to have any marks at all that I have found yet then you get another village with quite a few .


----------



## Bobby Mhor (23 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Strange how some villages don't seem to have any marks at all that I have found yet then you get another village with quite a few .


The area I'm kinda concentrating on just now has what I'd term an old part with newer estates springing up but I'm looking more at the database to see where I can see some, a handful at a time.
The thing is unless it's a well chiselled out one, it can be hard to spot when cycling along.
You get an idea where they should be, but what we have to remember, the latest date on my local ones is 1976, 41 years ago. 
Fun finding them must get round to putting them on BenchMarks site at some point, slowly working through what I have bagged.
Shame for them to disappear.
Trig Points and Flush Brackets get all the love, CBMs are unique, all sizes and shapes.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jul 2017)

The area I cycled today has quite a few Trig Points, (Everdon, Whilton Glassthorpehill etc.) but some are quite a way off road and I didn't have the time to carry my bike over waterlogged fields. When it's summer again, I'll head over and grab a few.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2017)

A few from Bradford City Centre
First plate, Town Hall, one of three.
Note the Cut Mark on the right. Slight difference in height.












School, Manor Road




Entrance to what is now Forster Square Station, formerly the Midland Station




Where the Bench Mark Plate should be. Drake Street, wall of the former Exchange Station.




Builders Marks?
Manor Road, Forster Square Station.


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2017)

1970s utility marker plate?


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> 1970s utility marker plate?


1975 - 76.
You can tell it's Yorkshire though.
BM plate should be there.

Once again attracted the attention of the Police. Had four wondering why anyone would want a picture of a wall.

One for @Bobby Mhor


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2017)

At this rate Classic you'll get detained under S.136!


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> At this rate Classic you'll get detained under S.136!


I'm thinking of breaking out the Hi-Vis vest or bodywarmer(reversible). 
No-one will ask me then!


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2017)

You're not going Duane Dibley on us?


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2017)

Renovation work in the city is seeing all of these being removed & scrapped




Just leaves a darker patch & mounting holes on the walls.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> You're not going Duane Dibley on us?
> 
> View attachment 364043


Just check the power sauce!


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Once again attracted the attention of the Police. Had four wondering why anyone would want a picture of a wall.


Perhaps we should make up some explanatory pamphlets for distribution to those concerned.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Perhaps we should make up some explanatory pamphlets for distribution to those concerned.


Might be worth it. For me at least!


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2017)

Found a few more to check. Good thing is the Gards know me there.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2017)

Two Trig points close together on Soil Hill!!




One close by the track, and to the left(West) of it. The other further North and to the right of the track(near a small quarry).


----------



## Bobby Mhor (25 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> 1975 - 76.
> You can tell it's Yorkshire though.
> BM plate should be there.
> 
> ...


Let's be honest, Mr C..the Grim Reaper garb gives it all away
I'm less obvious with a flou top and lycra shorts, white helmet

Meanwhile, on Ilkley Moor(ba tat)


----------



## Bobby Mhor (25 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Two Trig points close together on Soil Hill!!
> View attachment 364088
> 
> One close by the track, and to the left(West) of it. The other further North and to the right of the track(near a small quarry).








The one on the left marks the high point of the hill, the other is the actual trig




Just at the back of me, it's the same, they have marked the high spots (red) and today's trig points are white.
The triangle with the dot was used in pre trig times to denote high spots...I assume the more prominent high spots rather than all.
Drop OS an email...


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> View attachment 364112
> 
> 
> The one on the left marks the high point of the hill, the other is the actual trig
> ...


According to the legend at the bottom of the maps(1893 & 1921), both are trig points. 

The newer map you used shows a third, at the end of the track! _The wrong track at that._

Away from the high point


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Let's be honest, Mr C..the Grim Reaper garb gives it all away
> I'm less obvious with a flou top and lycra shorts, white helmet
> 
> Meanwhile, on Ilkley Moor(ba tat)
> View attachment 364106


On Ilkla Moor baht 'at(or if your having trouble with the silent "t" & Glottal Stop, bar tat).


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jul 2017)

Corner of Fenwick Street opposite Queen Victoria statue


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jul 2017)

One on the front of the bombed out church just before Liverpool's China town .


----------



## Bobby Mhor (25 Jul 2017)

NO CBM, no trig,
a day on the hills

One for @Drago 





I stood the other side of this today


----------



## Drago (25 Jul 2017)

2M?


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> NO CBM, no trig,
> a day on the hills
> 
> One for @Drago
> ...


That what the stones are for!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (25 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> 2M?


Yes, 6 contacts and one on 4m FM.
Hard going midweek even at 2,400 ft, one contact to Grasmoor in the Lakes, one over to NI, the rest localish..
I had another (higher) hill planned but low cloud made me cancel, the Mrs came back in from shopping around 10.30 and I already had the rucksack packed, so off North.
Leg test, we'll see how they feel in the morning

No trig on this one..


----------



## Drago (25 Jul 2017)

Wish I'd known. Only got 2 in the car, but could have headed for the high ground. 2 seems pretty flat at the moment.

I'm thinking of going DMR. Been decoding a bit with DSD+ and it seems to be gaining the foothold that Fusion and DStar never did.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (25 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Wish I'd known. Only got 2 in the car, but could have headed for the high ground. 2 seems pretty flat at the moment.
> 
> I'm thinking of going DMR. Been decoding a bit with DSD+ and it seems to be gaining the foothold that Fusion and DStar never did.


I don't really use 2m unless its SOTA or a very rare ragchew, the band has had its problem in the immediate area to the east and chased all decent operators off.
Never really was impressed with D-Star or Fusion, I'd rather go on Echolink..I can't see why folk do HF on hilltops, best by a body of water or the sea.
I go high for the distance VHF contacts..I even did that in the ole CB days....


----------



## Drago (26 Jul 2017)

My first love as a kid was SWL, which got me in to the whole thing. Since I got SDR I've gone back to that quite heavily as the filters and bandwith adjustment make it amazing for plucking those weak signals out of the mush. Northern Marianas then other day.

I wonder if they have trigs there?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (26 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> My first love as a kid was SWL, which got me in to the whole thing. Since I got SDR I've gone back to that quite heavily as the filters and bandwith adjustment make it amazing for plucking those weak signals out of the mush. Northern Marianas then other day.
> 
> I wonder if they have trigs there?


Too busy trenching, groan.
I was at radio rally a couple of months ago and saw a Trio2000 and I was tempted but resisted.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jul 2017)

https://www.ngs.noaa.gov/NGSDataExplorer/
Just pull over to the Northern Marianas, and you'll find the marks will pop up when you press the button saying _load marks._ Northern Marianas are a U.S. Trust Territory, IIRC.


----------



## Drago (26 Jul 2017)

See? Everything in life comes back to survey markers!


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2017)

And we've an Irish site http://www.trigpointing-ireland.org.uk/index.php


----------



## Bobby Mhor (28 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> And we've an Irish site http://www.trigpointing-ireland.org.uk/index.php


Indeed, with a UK domain name..


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2017)

Here are the 2 different utility markers in Hannington I mentioned a while back. 
















Both wall mounted .

I did wonder at first if they were wall plaques .


----------



## Drago (28 Jul 2017)

I think SV means Sluice Valve. Accurate distances, and being imperial marks it potentially as older that early Seventies.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Indeed, with a UK domain name..


Because it was started by someone in The Six Counties.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Here are the 2 different utility markers in Hannington I mentioned a while back.
> 
> View attachment 364674
> View attachment 364675
> ...


They're pulling them off buildings, as the do them up, round these parts.


----------



## Drago (28 Jul 2017)

Vandals!


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> They're pulling them off buildings, as the do them up, round these parts.



not seen these before and only in this village

and it doesnt surprise me re pulling them off


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jul 2017)

Nice chance for a stroll around Letheringsett yesterday evening as I'd run out of driving time before reaching Cromer.







The old church






with a great cut mark on it!






And on a nearby bridge over the main road, a cast iron plaque. Much darker in real life, but the phone camera didn't pick that up. 
The plaque on t'other side of the road has been destroyed.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (28 Jul 2017)

Oot in the occasional rain today,
5 logged.
Here's a couple

My fav today.
Houston, top of a wall



.
The rest were faint, possibly weather worn..





I finished by heading to a pylon in a nearby field but not risking one's griskins by clambering over a barbed wire fence.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> not seen these before and only in this village
> 
> and it doesnt surprise me re pulling them off


The shape of similar ones here


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2017)

Can I claim a three in one. Top left of the building in the forefront(Dean Clough) "central tower" of the building behind, and higher up. Then the top left of Saint Pauls in the background.

All shown as Trig points.





There's another stone marker. All seem to be near the railway lines/stations, no-where else.


----------



## Tim Hall (28 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> I think SV means Sluice Valve. Accurate distances, and being imperial marks it potentially as older that early Seventies.


Stop Valve not Sluice Valve I reckon.


----------



## Tim Hall (28 Jul 2017)

Anyway, last weekend I cycled to an Open Garden. On the way home I went a bit off road and spotted this:





Hard to believe the M25 is at the bottom of the hill, beyond the corn field.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jul 2017)

After no show at Great Houghton church .






This fella jumped out at me on the bridge going into Preston Deenary aka @Drago terrain.

Another no show at Quinton and Roade church. 








These two utility markers in Roade






Hartwell church came up trump's with a nice clean mark . 


Somewhere en route I saw some small gas markers but forgot to take pictures.


----------



## Drago (29 Jul 2017)

I live about 100 yards from Hartwell church!

Where in Roade did you find the utility markers Martin?


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> I live about 100 yards from Hartwell church!
> 
> Where in Roade did you find the utility markers Martin?



From memory just after the church turning on the left hand side

i thought i was close but couldnt remember exactly


----------



## Bobby Mhor (29 Jul 2017)

How I managed to see this lot in horizontal wind and rain..
I then toured a hillside of old properties and found nothing

Old road sign.
.





Two from Ranfurly,
next to the 16th Tee










I thought the first NBM was at that location, the road has been closed for over a month but hey, a bike and Bob can go anywhere..


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2017)

Wondering if these two and two others will still be visible next week. One removed on the South Gate pillar already
You can just make out the line on the corner of the first mark on the left hand(upper) pillar.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (30 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Wondering if these two and two others will still be visible next week. One removed on the South Gate pillar already
> You can just make out the line on the corner of the first mark on the left hand(upper) pillar.
> View attachment 365073


I'm thinking at one point uploading my photos up to either wikimedia or Geograph, futile maybe but these are disappearing fast, I know of one in the last weeks I photoed a few months ago.
Stone weathering as in the sandstone one I caught yesterday I reckon isn't long for this world.


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2017)

Great idea Bobby. Never heard of Geographic, but I've just checked it out and it seems ideal, particularly for the utilities markers that would otherwise be lost to history.

As a reward I am promoting you to then post of Vice Chairmanperson of the CC Steelie Trig Baggers.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (30 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Great idea Bobby. Never heard of Geographic, but I've just checked it out and it seems ideal, particularly for the utilities markers that would otherwise be lost to history.
> 
> As a reward I am promoting you to then post of Vice Chairmanperson of the CC Steelie Trig Baggers.







Psst, it isn't really me..


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2017)

Today's haul







A very faint one at Poddington church






A no show at Newtown Bromswold church .






But this mark on a wall on the way to the church .







This one on Yeldon church

A no show at Upper Dean church






This one at Shelton church





And a double whammy in Irchester


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2017)

Oooh, lovely old utility marker!

Right, I've signed up to Geograph. When I can get on my proper pooter (Mrs D is decorating and access to the radio shack is obstructed) I'll upload my meagre haul thus far. PM me if you want to know my user name to keep an eye on my progress.


----------



## spiderman2 (30 Jul 2017)

Pass this on my 16 mile loop


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2017)

Good spot Spidey. Do you know anything about it?


----------



## spiderman2 (30 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Good spot Spidey. Do you know anything about it?


coal tax post 
http://www.coaldutyposts.org.uk


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2017)

There's a ready market for these things, note the price! I've a green one, that's not as faded


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2017)

Police involvement again. Shout out the car window of "there's two up there" as they went past. Map shows two, but one wall has gone.

Bridge on Pellon Lane, Pellon station(L&YR, High level station), North Eastern wall lower pillar


There should be another below these, but blocked by roadworks.
This is one of those roads where the bottom is at the top of the hill




Queens Road, No. 45, next door to 75!




This from near St. Pauls station(L&YR High level railway)


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2017)

Here's one I got yesterday


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2017)

Uploaded my meagre haul to Geograph.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (30 Jul 2017)

Three today out Howwood way.. 















Was at another location where it's obvious a car (or whatever) has trashed the wall and it's been rebuilt.
On my travels in the 'older' areas, houses with drives, it is noticeable how many entrance posts have been rebuilt


----------



## Bobby Mhor (30 Jul 2017)

Out on anniversary meal duty....
and I spot this..'Slow down, love and just I'll bag this mark'
nips out the car, snap. email location to myself then off home..

Largs, John St


----------



## Bobby Mhor (31 Jul 2017)

Even when I promise myself a day off..I couldn't miss this beauty

Kilbarchan, New St


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2017)

Illingworth Moor Methodist Church, home to Yorkshire National Anthem, Keighley Road




Keighley Road, currently a rugby club, 12 foot from the entrance.




Boundary Stone




Club Lane(Of "If you like a lot of chocolate..." fame), junction with Keighley Road




Keighley Road, Gateway to private houses


A leftover from the tramways that used to operate up this road




Half as much more is sunk into the ground. They stand about five foot high.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jul 2017)

Lots off goodies today.






Nice carving of, presumably, when the bridge over the Grand Union canal was built.

Then three Flush Brackets






OSBM 582, on Bridge 47 on the Grand Union canal. I was lucky on this one, as I had to hop over a narrow bit of bankside with my bike, only to find that I'd nearly stepped right into a wasp nest!! By the time I walked back, they were getting their arse daggers sharpened up. Luckily, I avoided being stung.. Could have been nasty!!
I also had a nice chat with some boat people who were wondering what I was doing. Hopefully I educated them of the importance of such stuff.






Next was the Brick and Tile Works bridge for OSBM 581






Then, my final canal find, OSBM 579 on Bridge 43 Banbury Lane bridge.






I thought I'd recheck Rothersthorpe Church as I'd come up dry last visit. How could I have missed this one 







Last find of the day, a decent BM on Far Cotton bridge over the River Nene. 

No a bad haul.. some checked before departure, some were spotted on the ride.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (31 Jul 2017)

Good haul, @classic33 et @PeteXXX


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2017)

Well been in contact with the people who run the trigpointing site(Contact Us Form), over the location of TP8436 Mount Tabor. Wait and see what their response is.


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I'm thinking at one point uploading my photos up to either wikimedia or Geograph, futile maybe but these are disappearing fast, I know of one in the last weeks I photoed a few months ago.
> Stone weathering as in the sandstone one I caught yesterday I reckon isn't long for this world.


The Irish site
http://www.geograph.ie/


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2017)

@PeteXXX i know what you mean with that Rothersthorpe church one there have been a few i have spotted after riding past them loads of times and not seeing them there is one in Bozeat i kept missing then i went that way in the car and it jumped out at me , still need to go and get a picture of that one


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Aug 2017)

Maybe I'll revisit a couple of places


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Maybe I'll revisit a couple of places


Will you be getting the milestones in?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> Will you be getting the milestones in?


Is that a local name for pints of ale?


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Is that a local name for pints of ale?


Wouldn't suprise me if it was down South.


----------



## Drago (1 Aug 2017)

We call it Babycham down here.


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2017)

Saint George's Church, tower over main entrance. BM now lost to a ramp.




Shroggs Park, Saint George's Road.




Grand View, Wheatley Lane. Recently cleaned.
Someone pinched the cat of the roof.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Aug 2017)

Out on an MTB trail today, Swinley Forest, I knew of a Trig Point near the track we were riding. 




















Seemed rude not to ride up there for a pic 
The centre of the spider is missing, unscrewed, (who knew they're screw-in?!) 

It's named as Pudding Hill on the DB but is nearer to Gravel Hill!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 Aug 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Out on an MTB trail today, Swinley Forest, I knew of a Trig Point near the track we were riding.
> 
> View attachment 365628
> 
> ...


There has been a spate over the years of someone removing the centres up here..It's a rarity to see a centre now, most have been plugged.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Aug 2017)

Just remembered, I took a pic of the plaque on the Pudding Hill Trig.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Aug 2017)

I'm planning a trip to some local points after lunch, perhaps, as there are three in my local area, but whether they are still there is a bit of a mystery. And I may get out the old parang and try to get to the two others near the one I photographed earlier, in a couple of weeks, when I have fewer appointments.But that will have to be a complete analog jungle expedition, complete with lensatic compass, Doc Martins, steel bike, and drip-dry wardrobe with tilley hat.


----------



## Drago (2 Aug 2017)

Looking forward to then pics Mr Aided.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Aug 2017)

Many of our local points follow the railway line, as the Illinois Central Railroad was the main force of initial development around here, so I'll get a look over there. It is now a bicycle trail, along with part of the old interurban route of the Illinois Traction.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Aug 2017)

The trailside is now more of a jungle than anything, not like an old movie well tended jungle, more like the jungle in the opening of _Raiders of the Lost Ark, _I would have tried to find the benchmark, but there was strong, fresh odor of skunk in the general vicinity of the projected benchmark. But I did get 8 miles in on my Schwinn Sidewinder, alternatively referred to as Trig Seeker. I also got an old SatNav at Goodwill for $10.00, actually 7.50 due to it being Wednesday/senior day.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2017)

Cock Hill












At first I thought it was only going to be this




due to the fence round the area. Got talking to the farmer and was let inside(and back out!). Someone climbed the fence recently. I could have undone the lock, but actions could be mis-read.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (3 Aug 2017)

Two today ( or is it one?)
Houston, Kilmacolm Rd





Now this next one,
I spotted this as I 'explored' but no NBM is in the database at this location.
I think this may be the 4th I found like this..But is this one, what do you think ?
There is a slight indentation where I've highlighted by cleaning away some lichen,
I'm not sure


----------



## Drago (3 Aug 2017)

Looks like a BM to me.

50 pages! Well done to all who've contributed.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2017)

Bradford Road, water trough




Bradford Road, Gate Post




Toll House, A58 Stump Cross




Junction of Old Godley Lane, A58 & the entrance to Shibden Park


----------



## Bobby Mhor (3 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Looks like a BM to me.
> 
> 50 pages! Well done to all who've contributed.


I'm going back with a light nylon brush, paper and pencil..It's annoying me.

50 pages are pretty good and a good load of folk posting as well.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2017)

Couple of mile posts



















Three generations of mile stones, the latest with it's own seat built in


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2017)

What's the worst they can do for theft of Crown Property?
Last one of three near St. Mathews Church, Bradford Road, Northowram




Attached to a three foot cast iron post(two inches thick) with only enough for the plate above showing. Roughly 7 X 9 inches, 1/4 inch thick


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2017)

Slight change of the borders in the 70's. None of the nearby three readable markers match these.


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> View attachment 364112
> 
> 
> The one on the left marks the high point of the hill, the other is the actual trig
> ...


Two actual trig points on there, 1974 map. Not much hope for the lower one to the SW, it seems


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> Couple of mile posts
> View attachment 365957
> 
> View attachment 365958
> ...



+There's a mile post in one of the Villages i pass through and its measurements are in steps not miles , not sure how original it is if i remember i will head that way over the weekend and take a picture or two 



Drago said:


> Looks like a BM to me.
> 
> 50 pages! Well done to all who've contributed.




i have almost as many pictures of bm's and face plates on my phone as i do bikes


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> What's the worst they can do for theft of Crown Property?
> Last one of three near St. Mathews Church, Bradford Road, Northowram
> View attachment 365987
> 
> Attached to a three foot cast iron post(two inches thick) with only enough for the plate above showing. Roughly 7 X 9 inches, 1/4 inch thick



That's pretty old. It dates back to the reign of Esther Rantzen.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Aug 2017)

@biggs682 The one near, I think, Carlton? I've piccied that one for 'My ride today' at some point in the past.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> @biggs682 The one near, I think, Carlton? I've piccied that one for 'My ride today' at some point in the past.



yeah that's the one in front of the farm


----------



## Bobby Mhor (4 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> Two actual trig points on there, 1974 map. Not much hope for the lower one to the SW, it seems
> View attachment 366016


Obvious..
Nowadays they don't put 'lost' trig points on the map.
one example near me is Creuch Hill 5 mile SW to me.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (4 Aug 2017)

I've looked at this bridge before, often.
Someone has strimmed around the base as it is on NCR 75..I saw it as I rounded the bend..

Elderslie, Cycle Track


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Aug 2017)

A blacked over BM on William Hill bookies on Lumsley Street, Skegness. 






A few yards away, across the road, is Skeggy railway station, boasting this cut mark..





and a fine Victorian postbox. 

Not bad for an early evening stroll whilst at work


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2017)

Edge End




You can't beat going back to the map, despite all the technology there is today. It wasn't available when they got put in place.
Mill Lane Central


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 366104
> 
> 
> A blacked over BM on William Hill bookies on Lumsley Street, Skegness.
> ...


Did you know:
Anthony Trollope invented the post box.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> Did you know:
> Anthony Trollope invented the post box.


I do now


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2017)

The Letter Box Study Group
http://lbsg.org/


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2017)

I love it - they're as sad as we are!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (5 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> I love it - they're as sad as we are!


£27 sad...
In other news, I just love the word 'trollop' ...
very descriptive.
Can we just not bag 'Trollops' ?


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2017)

Today's haul





Utility marker in Brixworth near the church






Cottersbrook church





Outside Cottersbrook church






Outside Haselbeach church no show at church. 





Harrington church after a no show at Arthingworth church.





And I can't remember where this was


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Today's haul will add location later.
> 
> 
> View attachment 366158
> View attachment 366159


Start with gas(or BT from "Buzby days"), finish with water. Take it the pump works.


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> *£27 sad...*
> In other news, I just love the word 'trollop' ...
> very descriptive.
> Can we just not bag 'Trollops' ?


You joined them!!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (5 Aug 2017)

Nah, I'd describe myself as a Trollop...

Four today, 
here's a couple.
I love these ones..Greenock, Union St.






The last one I found has evaded me in the past, new prescription sunglasses worked. l just caught the levelling mark and after a good look I could faintly make out the angle marks.
Inverkip, Sheilhill Farm





Passed this and another 4 foot away.
Sluice Valve
GTC (Greenock Town Council)


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Nah, I'd describe myself as a Trollop...
> 
> Four today,
> here's a couple.
> ...



That last one is great


----------



## Drago (5 Aug 2017)

Some of these old utilities markers are wonderful. An amazing glimpse of technical history right under our noses, and most people are oblivious to it.


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2017)

Two that can now be crossed of the list, along with the chapel and church outside. Removed during "restoration work".


----------



## Bobby Mhor (5 Aug 2017)

biggs682 said:


> That last one is great


I saw it when I bagged the pivot on the bridge across the road from it a few weeks ago.
I cycled through the older posher part of Greenock today and I never saw any markers at all except modern ones.
They tend to be scarce up here.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2017)

This morning's finds





Weekly church





A previously missed faceplate in Weston Underwood






Benchmark on Cranford at Andrew church .












A pr of utility markers and a mile board in Sudborough .






No finds on Sudborough and Lowick and Islip church but this benchmark on the railway bridge by Laurence Leyland Ind estate in Wellingborough.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2017)

Had a nice walk around Finedon pocket park and spotted the benchmark on the old railway bridge by the entrance.










And this old brick .


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2017)

Scottish Brick History 
&
 Old British Building Bricks


----------



## Bobby Mhor (6 Aug 2017)

I hunted for this last week as I remembered one was at the location..Today, I scraped the moss off (after I checked the database as to location on bridge)

Bridge of Weir, Lawmarnock Rd






You may camouflage but you can't hide from Bob


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Had a nice walk around Finedon pocket park and spotted the benchmark on the old railway bridge by the entrance.
> 
> View attachment 366399
> View attachment 366400
> ...


Looks like a repair on the brick, cuts don't quite match & the line looks newer.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Aug 2017)

Several hits today..






First spotted was a utility plaque in Brixworth, near the crossroad. The building is now a children's nursery, I think.






Next, still in Brixworth, on the walls of the Coach and Horses, was a well weathered BM







Onwards to Spratton, this one caught my eye near the village green.






A useful penny farthing mounting point () near Little Houghton church needed to be photographed..






Riding through Denton, getting nearer to @biggs682 bagging territory, I saw this BM on Summer Cottage on the Whiston Road out of the village.






The final find of the day, amongst the rubbish on the side of a semi-derelict barn, was a lucky one as I slowed down to save a bit of energy for the climb back into Cogenhoe.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Aug 2017)

@PeteXXX the one on the cogenhoe barn jumped out at me the other week when i rode past , must admit got no idea how i saw it at all as i hadnt even slowed down !

Good spot on the one in Denton , i hadnt noticed that one , theres meant to be one on the little house at the end of Whiston road but i keep forgetting to look when i go past


----------



## Drago (7 Aug 2017)

Sounds like Biggs is developing The Power.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Sounds like Biggs is developing The Power.



@Drago its strange you can be riding along and looking left & right as you do and then out of nowhere this huge bench mark or face plate smacks you in the eyes , the faceplate i got yesterday in Weston Underwood i had ridden past a couple of times in the last few weeks without seeing it and yesterday it jumped out at me ........... honest its weird


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Aug 2017)

There must be more to find in Denton, I reckon.


----------



## Drago (7 Aug 2017)

And when Martin Biggs gets a sniff of a trig, benchmark or marker, his alter ego bursts forth...







I'm off to Pitsford in a bit so I'll be on the look out.


----------



## Tim Hall (7 Aug 2017)

Out of the country, minus bike, but managed to get this one:


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> And when Martin Biggs gets a sniff of a trig, benchmark or marker, his alter ego bursts forth...
> 
> I'm off to Pitsford in a bit so I'll be on the look out.


There's supposed to be a bolt in the northern damn wall on the bank aiming away from the main res. I did take a look a while back but it's very overgrown, steep and slippery there.. Good luck!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> Scottish Brick History
> &
> Old British Building Bricks




been looking at the 2nd link and that brick co were last seen in 1940 , might go back and try to find it again and bring it home


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2017)

biggs682 said:


> been looking at the 2nd link and that brick co were last seen in 1940 , might go back and try to find it again and bring it home


Have your reason for carrying a single brick with you ready.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2017)

Unable to locate Catherine Slack. Then again no-one will as it's buried. "Landowner" could be a bit more helpful.

Roper Lane, Queensbury. Everyone says its the cover(Yorkshire Water, late 1970's)









Soil Hill, higher of the two





















Informed that this is the visible remains of the base of the lower one




View attachment 366771


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2017)

Local "Stone Circle" & what is shown as a former farm house.












Blamed for loss of the trig point


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2017)

Two from Roper Lane. The first, above the trig point, being pointed out to me. Nervous home owner concerned about new houses.








The view over the other side of the road from the above point.









Onto Perseverance Road












Scant attention paid to the lower stone. Two names below what can be seen.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2017)

Brighouse & Denholme Road, A644.
Down from "The Raggalds".




View attachment 366795

View attachment 366796


To prove what road it was








And this on top


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2017)

Different sides of the same corner of a building being cleaned. Snook under the scaffolding









Meanwhile, over the road there was this


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> Different sides of the same corner of a building being cleaned. Snook under the scaffolding
> View attachment 366807
> 
> View attachment 366808
> ...


John Briggs of the second instance any relation to James Briggs of the first?


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> John Briggs of the second instance any relation to James Briggs of the first?


Possible, a common name round here at the time, with the Black Dyke Mills just down the road, in the center of Queensbury.

You've got me wondering now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> Possible, a common name round here at the time, with the Black Dyke Mills just down the road, in the center of Queensbury.
> 
> You've got me wondering now.


As in the Band?


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> As in the Band?


Brass Band, aye. 
A number of large mills around here had them. Continue down the road I was on and you get the Brighouse & Rastrick Brass Band.


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2017)

The Black Dyke Band

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTH6mQxbpG4


Brighouse & Rastrick Brass Band

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElnCI1fkfFM

Number 2 in the UK charts, November 1977.


_“From Hull, Hell and Halifax, Good Lord deliver us!”_
Hull, prison was a naval prison, built in the river so subject to the tides.
Hell, obvious
Halifax, The Gibbet, from which:
"The Maiden" in Glasgow was copied. They hired theirs out.
The Guillotine was a refined version, from a model built, and transported back to France, whilst Joseph-Ignace Guillotin was staying near Halifax.


----------



## Tim Hall (8 Aug 2017)

Another one from a land downunder. This time at Echo Point in the Blue Mountains.


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Another one from a land downunder. This time at Echo Point in the Blue Mountains.


If the "land down under" is Australia, you've taken this to an extreme. Fair old ride down there.


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> As in the Band?


Quick bit of research links John Briggs with the mill, he owned the land part of it was built on. Selling to Firth of Francis Firth heritage.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Aug 2017)

They were just talking about mill bands of the Midlands this afternoon, on American Public Radio feed, before they played Gustav Holsts' _Second Suite for Band._


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2017)

biggs682 said:


> been looking at the 2nd link and that brick co were last seen in 1940 , might go back and try to find it again and bring it home


Questions:
Did you find the brick, and did you bring it home. And was an excuse required at any time to explain why you were carrying it?


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> They were just talking about mill bands of the Midlands this afternoon, on American Public Radio feed, before they played Gustav Holsts' _Second Suite for Band._


Midlands! That'd be down Birmingham way.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> Questions:
> Did you find the brick, and did you bring it home. And was an excuse required at any time to explain why you were carrying it?



not been across yet but its on to do list


----------



## Bobby Mhor (9 Aug 2017)

On a raid over the border

Keswick, old GPO





TP Red Screes





Another three (so far)...


----------



## Aravis (9 Aug 2017)

One of the more frequently visited trig points I would imagine - the Sugar Loaf near Abergavenny, earlier this afternoon.








I'm now back home watching the very wet athletics from London. The weather in Wales was a little bit better today.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Aug 2017)

Cromer Methodist church, spotted on a walk round Cromer while I was working


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 367270
> 
> 
> Cromer Methodist church, spotted on a walk round Cromer while I was working


Only the one!!


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> Only the one!!


Yep, couldn't be seen to be skiving


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Yep, couldn't be seen to be skiving


You were looking for somewhere to park/get something to eat/an address.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 Aug 2017)

Raided Cockermouth last night (pics to follow)

Headed to see this one outside Cockermouth, apparently, there is (or was) an NBM which has been marked with a cross to invalidate it as the FB was put in place later on.
The reason I asked Mrs M if we could head out before my SOTA stuff..This is what I found sadly no cross out, just half an FB


----------



## Tim Hall (11 Aug 2017)

Another one from The Antipodes. No, I didn't cycle there, yes, it's a really good one, no, I don't know how to rotate it.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Another one from The Antipodes. No, I didn't cycle there, yes, it's a really good one, no, I don't know how to rotate it.
> View attachment 367474


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4914121, member: 9609"]spotted this last night on the end of a bridge. Is it one ?
View attachment 367475
[/QUOTE]
Even if it isn't, it's an interesting one!


----------



## Tim Hall (11 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4914121, member: 9609"]spotted this last night on the end of a bridge. Is it one ?
View attachment 367475
[/QUOTE]
Certainly looks like one. A "rivet", I believe. Either that a "bolt" - I'm not sure of the distinction.


----------



## Tim Hall (11 Aug 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 367476


Thanks Pete. It's being upside down on the other side of the world that causes the problem.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2017)

Back to Cromer yesterday.. A well rested Fire Hydrant plaque, and a George? Postbox, now for private use, but I bet passers by still drop letters in!!


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Thanks Pete. It's being upside down on the other side of the world that causes the problem.


I can see a flaw in the logic there, Tim


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4914121, member: 9609"]spotted this last night on the end of a bridge. Is it one ?
View attachment 367475
[/QUOTE]
Yep, it's one
Give me the location and bridge name and I'll have a look in the database, ..if you want.

Found this outside a hotel in Keswick Market Square





Scary sign in Cockermouth


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4914291, member: 9609"]https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@55.6...4!1sj9S-lo-QEG1X6xvd6PBjRA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

on top of the end parapet - I couldn't find it listed on trgipoint uk.[/QUOTE]
OS have the full list to download, from their site.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4914291, member: 9609"]https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@55.6...4!1sj9S-lo-QEG1X6xvd6PBjRA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

on top of the end parapet - I couldn't find it listed on trgipoint uk.[/QUOTE]

NT 7872 4399 58.3201 N 3 3 RIVET 0.9 1971 RIVET PARA BR SE SIDE RD NE END BR 

Most likely this is your rivet...
as Mr. C says, OS has a Bench Mark database,
big file


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> NT 7872 4399 58.3201 N 3 3 RIVET 0.9 1971 RIVET PARA BR SE SIDE RD NE END BR
> 
> Most likely this is your rivet...
> as Mr. C says, OS has a Bench Mark database,
> big file


Downloaded at the local library, for free.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2017)

Church of the Holy Trinity, Queensbury. Shown as having two, the tower & the flagstaff.




Bradford Cathedral, Tower/Flagstaff
View attachment 367510





The old bell tower.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2017)

The Benchmark site is quite handy as a backup to Trigpointing...


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> Downloaded at the local library, for free.


I got it here,
I don't have Excel and just use a free CSV viewer which takes ages to open a 47mb file...
NS which is my area I've copied on to its own file is easier to work with


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I got it here,
> I don't have Excel and just use a free CSV viewer which takes ages to open a 47mb file...
> NS which is my area I've copied on to its own file is easier to work with


No need for the whole country, unless you plan on travelling.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2017)

Pitsford damn wall, today. 
Apparently, there's a bolt somewhere on this 45degree slope down into the very gloopy water.. No chance.. certainly not wearing cleats anyway


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 367539
> 
> 
> Pitsford damn wall, today.
> Apparently, there's a bolt somewhere on this 45degree slope down into the very gloopy water.. No chance.. certainly not wearing cleats anyway




its behind the green plant on the left


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> No need for the whole country, unless you plan on travelling.


I know but I do wander aimlessly at times...
I printed off a list for Keswick but Cockermouth was random.. (except the last one)


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2017)

Just a couple this morning








A no show at Harlestone church but the fox and hounds came up trump's






Then this one in Kislingbury on a house wall on the left hand side just before Gayton road turn 









Then these two utility markers opposite Quinton church.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Aug 2017)

A couple of finds this afternoon. BM on the old cattle market entrance offices, now Morrisons, in the town centre.






And this utility marker half way up Great Billing hill.


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2017)

I got friends who live in Great Beirut, I'll keep an eye out for that.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> The Benchmark site is quite handy as a backup to Trigpointing...


I've mi doubts about about some of the claims on there. Marks recorded as seen, from 50 foot away, on unsighted walls. Or buildings that are'nt there.



PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 367744
> 
> 
> A couple of finds this afternoon. BM on the old cattle market entrance offices, now Morrisons, in the town centre.
> ...


And you had to stop to get the picture!


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> I've mi doubts about about some of the claims on there. Marks recorded as seen, from 50 foot away, on unsighted walls. Or buildings that are'nt there.
> 
> 
> And you had to stop to get the picture!


It's still a handy resource, but I know what you mean. 

Yep, could have wrecked a wheel else!!


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> It's still a handy resource, but I know what you mean.
> 
> Yep, could have wrecked a wheel else!!


Nice knowing where they might be. Buildings get knocked down renovated!(Piece Hall/Square Chapel) or bits built on. Then they're lost for good.

Even thought of joining it.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2017)

A few from this morning's ride






Just by the walkway to Allen's yard Bozeat. 






Front edge of The old Mad Dog (use to be a great pub) Odell 





Odell Church







Opposite Odell Church on a house wall. 





Bridge at Felmersham .


----------



## Bobby Mhor (13 Aug 2017)

biggs682 said:


> A few from this morning's ride
> 
> View attachment 367779
> 
> ...


Nice, I've only thought of moving.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (13 Aug 2017)

I chanced upon one (later three) on my way to check on a geocache..

First one Port Glasgow





What a stonker this one is..

400m up the road





Off the road a bit so asked house owner for permission to photo, I'd have just bagged but had to get a photo.

Langbank, Farm Road





and no geocache, I now have to cycle up two punishing hills (for me) to replace


----------



## Bobby Mhor (15 Aug 2017)

One today, had a look for another couple but nothing.

Bridge of Weir, Penneld Bridge


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2017)

Two from Bradford, uncertain as to the validity of the second one. Horizontal bar is missing(Right location though)
Listerhills Road, above the junction with Summerville Road.








Bradford College


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Aug 2017)

BM on Earls Barton church, just escaping being renovated!


----------



## biggs682 (16 Aug 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 368290
> 
> 
> BM on Earls Barton church, just escaping being renovated!



cant believe that scaffolding is still up @PeteXXX


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Aug 2017)

It's hanging on in there!!


----------



## Drago (16 Aug 2017)

Knowing Barton as I do i''m surprised no one has nicked it.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (16 Aug 2017)

One today,
less than two mins from the house.
First time I've seen anyone to ask permission

Port Glasgow, Old Cop Shop
Quite well worn for a brick mark.


----------



## Katherine (17 Aug 2017)

I found one and I wasn't even looking. What I was actually doing was (another fun / silly collection) photographing postboxes set into lovely old stone walls on holiday in Cornwall.

"near 20 B3309, Penzance TR20"


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2017)

The Letter Box Study Group
http://lbsg.org/


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> The Letter Box Study Group
> http://lbsg.org/


I'll send them a letter about the one I saw today


----------



## Katherine (17 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> The Letter Box Study Group
> http://lbsg.org/


Great information, unfortunately it costs £27 per year to join. 

I like them because they add a bit of colour to the landscape and look good in photos.


----------



## Drago (17 Aug 2017)

Perhaps I should start charging £27 membership for the CC Steelie Trig Baggers?


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> Great information, unfortunately it costs £27 per year to join.
> 
> I like them because they add a bit of colour to the landscape and look good in photos.


I'm blaming PeteXXX, on this one.


PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 366104
> 
> 
> A blacked over BM on William Hill bookies on Lumsley Street, Skegness.
> ...


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 Aug 2017)

Even on a visit up East, I grabbed a couple..or three

Newtyle, Hall





Newyle, Parish Church






Last one, seen at traffic lights on the way home..
Bagged, OS position located, almost emailed before the red light changed

Coupar Angus, Steeple


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Even on a visit up East, I grabbed a couple..or three
> 
> Newtyle, Hall
> View attachment 368492
> ...


Who was driving?


----------



## biggs682 (18 Aug 2017)

First utility marker for the F R Russell this morning.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (18 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> Who was driving?


Mrs M, I don't drive.
She is now attuned to the 'Oh, look a mark' but I kinda don't kick the backside out of it...


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2017)

Beacon Hill, trig point is behind a six foot drystone wall on private land. And nearby Southowram has been destroyed. But a view from Beacon Hill some 200 yards from Beacon Hill.
South




West




North




East would be a grassy incline, topped by a wall.
From almost the lowest part. Looking up





Done the race to the Beacon and back to the Piece Hall in under 15 minutes, straight up that hill.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2017)

Busy couple of days here...






A Pivot BM, PV1107, on Lake Vrynwy dam wall.






Then, on the bridge by the boathouse, BM B33307






Pont Cynon boasted a BM and another bit of chiselling I've not seen before. B33309






Another bridge, another BM, not, as far as I can see, on the Db.






B33310 is on the Straining Tower (nope, not a public convenience  )

Apart from the cut marks, there were a few other thingies to immortalise on CC.






A Victoria Regina post box,






And this interesting thingy, atop a plinth. It's by the memorial plaques to the designers and builders of the dam (built in 1910)
Not sure what it is, but I reckon it fits in here a treat 






This BTW, is the dam!


----------



## Drago (18 Aug 2017)

You get around Pete!


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2017)

And today, out on a ride with my granddaughter, we checked out Church's shoe factory, next Franklins Gardens, home of The Saints.






?? Possibly a Fire/Water post, as the next pic is on adjacent wall with a modern fire access point above it












Looks like the cut mark weakened the brick and the top half fell off!


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> You get around Pete!


A day out yesterday. Just about to post a 'My ride today'. Stunning place to visit!


----------



## biggs682 (19 Aug 2017)

Just a couple this morning .






Utility marker in Knuston








Wymington church








Old G R post box in Whiston


----------



## Drago (19 Aug 2017)

I love the marker Martin. Has a pre-war look about it.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2017)

Only school I know of which has guard houses and watchtowers at the entrance. One either side.




West End Golf Club. Part of which was the airfield, a zoo & a the local racecourse




Milestone & Boundary Stone. 




















Showing one here, but the wall is too new.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2017)

Today's haul from one of my often ridden routes






On a verge outside a Barn Between Hannington and Walgrave





A GR post box in Walgrave






A benchmark in Old about 50 yards away from a previously pictured one












Trig point at Mawsley posted by @PeteXXX but as passing it seamed rude not to






Another GR post box this time in Lamport.





And a benchmark About 1.5 miles away from home Mr the junction of Westfield and Northampton road.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (20 Aug 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Today's haul from one of my offer ridden routes Will add location s later
> View attachment 368924
> View attachment 368925
> View attachment 368926
> ...


Excellent job..
Once again, I'm only thinking about it (parcel duty though)


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Excellent job..
> Once again, I'm only thinking about it *(parcel duty though)*


On a Sunday!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (20 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> On a Sunday!


Amazon...
I played radio until after lunchtime. a quick reverse to the Wallace Monument and back, only NBMs was seen have already been logged


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Aug 2017)

Looked for a marker near me, but it has been removed with the reconstruction of the area into a park. It is next to the bike trail, which was a railroad when the marker was placed, according the notes involved with placement and history . Last visited in 1988, when the railroad was taken up, but the trail had not yet been extended that far, by the U.S. Power Squadron.
https://www.usps.org/
More than 40 miles from any continuously navigable body of water, I must add.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2017)

A couple from this morning's ride








A utility marker opposite Barker's shoe factory in Earls Barton






And this well battered benchmark at the end of Rock Street in Wellingborough .


----------



## Bobby Mhor (21 Aug 2017)

@biggs682 inspired me to change my route today
Three definite..
I'll post one of the defs. 
Greenock, Old Kirk





These two are at the database location but your thoughts.
Inverkip, Main St




This is a Pivot according to the database, nothing else in the vicinity,
looking closely there is evidence of the rest of the mark being there.





A bridge above Greenock, a random check.
Location is exact but mark looks well worn but has a rivet but nothing evident, no mention of the NBM in the database.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Aug 2017)

Two true ones today, and a probable fraud!!!






TP12951 Hardingstone water tower. 






A double whammy!!! 
BM and an old utility marker, near the Hardingstone War Memorial, on No 47.






And what looks like a couple of fraudulent cut marks on Milton Malsor church entrance..
What say the team?


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2017)

@PeteXXX perhaps the original one is behind it ?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (21 Aug 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Two true ones today, and a probable fraud!!!
> 
> View attachment 369194
> 
> ...



SP 7365 5555 79.7140 N 4 3 0.6 1987 TWR HOLY CROSS CH W FACE SW ANG

There is one at the church....
Am I assuming it was the Holy Cross church?

If so, those two are too high..


----------



## Drago (21 Aug 2017)

On a related note I was checking out some of the metal tags hammered onto a telegraph pole today, Date code on the pole is 1962, so it's been doing sterling service for 55 years. I shall research what the symbols on the tags and plates all mean.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Aug 2017)

Yep, Holy Cross church. I didn't see the 'real' one, and the ones in the pic are too high and shallow.
I doubt they're covering anything, the pillar is too round. BM's aren't usually on places like that.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (21 Aug 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Yep, Holy Cross church. I didn't see the 'real' one, and the ones in the pic are too high and shallow.
> I doubt they're covering anything, the pillar is too round. BM's aren't usually on places like that.


It says the mark is on the tower...
too far off the road to use Google Maps plus not many photos online to see if anything...

You will have to return tout suite and check it out.
we need to know...


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> On a related note I was checking out some of the metal tags hammered onto a telegraph pole today, Date code on the pole is 1962, so it's been doing sterling service for 55 years. I shall research what the symbols on the tags and plates all mean.


Walking into them again?


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Aug 2017)

Metal tags over here as well
https://nationalband.com/industrial-and-commercial-tags/utility-pole-tag-samples/


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> On a related note I was checking out some of the metal tags hammered onto a telegraph pole today, Date code on the pole is 1962, so it's been doing sterling service for 55 years. I shall research what the symbols on the tags and plates all mean.


http://www.telegraphpoleappreciationsociety.org/faq

I'll have to print this off, see what you have f'in started? (again )


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Aug 2017)

Back to basics here 







St Margarets church, Oxford, a slightly worn BM






And a decent BM and bolt on this tower. 






Must be loads more around Oxford, but I was busy looking upwards, not down!


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Must be loads more around Oxford, but I was busy looking upwards, not down!



None at Hogwarts


----------



## Drago (22 Aug 2017)

Here's another strangely interesting site, this time about telegraph pole ceramic insulators.

http://www.teleramics.com


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Here's another strangely interesting site, this time about telegraph pole ceramic insulators.
> 
> http://www.teleramics.com


Handy for dipoles...


----------



## Drago (22 Aug 2017)

Don't give me ideas! There's a telegraph pole across the street that would be idea for a dipole cut for use on 80M...


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Aug 2017)

I might still have some old glass insulators from telegraph poles.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Aug 2017)

When I was a scientific glass blower, I used to make fancy insulators for fun 
Nothing to do with my actual job though


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> You're not alone on this
> http://www.telegraphpoleappreciationsociety.org/55-gpo/hardware/148-gpo-street-furniture
> 
> Post 1969?
> ...


Keep up up there!


Bobby Mhor said:


> http://www.telegraphpoleappreciationsociety.org/faq
> 
> I'll have to print this off, see what you have f'in started? (again )


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> Keep up up there!


You've managed stay off Ilkley Moor by tat or St Boycotts then
I remembered later you'd posted about them...

Talking of which...

Tada!!!!


----------



## Drago (22 Aug 2017)

Found a telegraph pole today marked 1932! Still in use, although its leaning a good 10 degrees from vertical.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> You've managed stay off Ilkley Moor by tat or St Boycotts then
> I remembered later you'd posted about them...
> 
> Talking of which...
> ...


Missing a dollie cut on the bottom row, from memory.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Found a telegraph pole today marked 1932! Still in use, although its leaning a good 10 degrees from vertical.


Or were you leaning 10 degrees?



classic33 said:


> Missing a dollie cut on the bottom row, from memory.


I dunno I just took the photies


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2017)

A few from a bit of sightseeing today.
Tower House, Fulford Road




And on the wall opposite, there's this




Crossed the County Line




Magistrates Court





Then there's the Zero Point









A shortage of marks given the location. Expected more than I saw.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Aug 2017)

If I get out on a long ride, some day when I am not in three medical conferences on a day off, I shall have to endeavor to get to the Woodford County /County McLean line, and bag an authentic Abraham Lincoln County Line Marker. These followed his route on the circuit court, and were erected in the 1920's, around the centenary of his birth, and made of concrete and copper, as was our courthouse plaque, denoting Lincoln practiced there. Of all the courthouses Lincoln practiced in, I think only Metamora, once the seat of Woodford County, is actually the building Lincoln was in. And maybe Postville.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Aug 2017)

Nice ride earlier today and managed to find






A nice benchmark on the bridge between Holcot and Walgrave.






And this utility marker in Walgrave before the Old turning .


----------



## Bobby Mhor (23 Aug 2017)

I gotta give it to you, 
I was probably turning over when you were out.
I may have a rest day, minging outside


----------



## biggs682 (23 Aug 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I gotta give it to you,
> I was probably turning over when you were out.
> I may have a rest day, minging outside



Its the best time of the day to go out , very little traffic etc etc 

Can be awkward seeing things in the dark though


----------



## Bobby Mhor (23 Aug 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Its the best time of the day to go out , very little traffic etc etc
> 
> Can be awkward seeing things in the dark though


When I retired, I used to head out early but now Mrs.M has 'joined' me, I tend to head out more random.(recently in weather windows)
I normally have it in my mind to look in certain areas although I do wing it,
I've been concentrating on rivets, pivots on back country road drystane dykes but success has been pretty low.

Keep up the good work


----------



## biggs682 (23 Aug 2017)

This morning's benchmark is on a stretch of road I ride very often , never looked before on the bridge for some reason .

I just look as I am riding along rather than plan an attack area so to speak.

I found myself looking at bl#@dy telegraph poles this morning till I stopped and slapped myself


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Aug 2017)

biggs682 said:


> I found myself looking at bl#@dy telegraph poles this morning till I stopped and slapped myself


Make sure you don't get too closer look!!


----------



## Drago (23 Aug 2017)

Seriously Martin, some very interesting plates and markers on old telegraph poles.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Seriously Martin, some very interesting plates and markers on old telegraph poles.



Sure there is drago


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2017)

There's always  street lights  or  SABRE


----------



## biggs682 (23 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Seriously Martin, some very interesting plates and markers on old telegraph poles.



Had a look at some this afternoon along the back straight and summer leys , sorry didnt do a lot for me not that benchmarks etc etc do either but they are more interesting

Have there been any sightings where a benchmark has been cut into wood ?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (23 Aug 2017)

Had a look for rivets at 5 locations late this afters but nothing.
Drystane dykes are a wasteland for me.
Plenty sun though


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2017)

A nice selection of post boxes this morning.







After a no find at Farndish church. 









A V R wall box in the same village. 






Then this G R one outside Hinwick Hall






And another V R one in Hinwick village






And another V R one in Easton Maudit


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Aug 2017)

I had a bit of time to spare in Brixworth so, near the Saxon church, I found a couple of plaques, plus the old library sign.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I had a bit of time to spare in Brixworth so, near the Saxon church, I found a couple of plaques, plus the old library sign.
> 
> View attachment 369829
> View attachment 369830


What's the smaller blue one there for?


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> What's the smaller blue one there for?


It's a Brixworth Trail of 'interesting' places in the village. Nothing to do with official Blue Plaques


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2017)

This morning's haul , after a no show at Horton church.










This pair in Stoke Goldington






This clean benchmark at Tyringham church





V R post box in Filgrave 






And another benchmark on Olney church hall


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Aug 2017)

A couple of things spotted on todays walk around town. 
This BM on the back wall of Castle Hill united reformed church. 






And this heavily daubed utility marker opposite the bus station.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (26 Aug 2017)

Two today from North Ayrshire..Both from 1910

Beith, Knowehead





Beith, Eglington Rd


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Aug 2017)

Out for a ride with a certain Mr Biggs of this Parish this morning 

First finds were in Burton Latimer. 









Then, on The Diner, sadly closed 






Up the hill, and towards the church, was this BM






Finally, a brace of utility discs. We eventually bagged one each 











A very productive 32 miles with @biggs682 

Well met, sir!


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2017)

Thanks @PeteXXX 

Great ride and some new benchmarks and plates 






Nice old post box before we met up 















Perhaps we can get @Drago out next time


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Aug 2017)

Good idea!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (27 Aug 2017)

Well done, lads
My paltry cycle today was on previously hunted ground.
mind you most of my runs are.


----------



## winjim (27 Aug 2017)

Me and her up the top of Mam Tor today. I have been up Mam Nick many times by bike but today it was a drive up to the NT car park and a short hike with her in the sling. Now she wants to try paragliding.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2017)

winjim said:


> Me and her up the top of Mam Tor today. I have been up Mam Nick many times by bike but today it was a drive up to the NT car park and a short hike with her in the sling.* Now she wants to try paragliding.*
> View attachment 370302
> View attachment 370297
> 
> View attachment 370299


Ariel photos!!


----------



## biggs682 (28 Aug 2017)

A couple this morning.







A utility marker outside Kettering station.






Opposite Beddows garage in Kettering






Then this trig post at Warkton Reservoir which is now on private property so could not get closer.


----------



## pjd57 (28 Aug 2017)

Not sure what this is. Crookston Castle . Glasgow


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Not sure what this is. Crookston Castle . Glasgow
> View attachment 370381


Was the one above it a commemrative stone by any chance. 

Might be a crafty way of getting your(suppliers) name where it could be seen.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Aug 2017)

Just wondering.
Will there ever be a _C - R_ post box?


----------



## Drago (28 Aug 2017)

Camilla Regina? Maybe.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Aug 2017)

I was thinking of Charles, but who knows


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I was thinking of Charles, but who knows


Nay chance.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Aug 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Just wondering.
> Will there ever be a _C - R_ post box?



its doubtful


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Aug 2017)

I haven't found out when the last box was installed. 
Wiki has lots of details about the first, but not the last.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I haven't found out when the last box was installed.
> Wiki has lots of details about the first, but not the last.


Royal Mail installed 150 this year, mostly across Scotland.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Aug 2017)

Apparently, Jeremy Corbyn collects manhole covers


----------



## pjd57 (28 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> Was the one above it a commemrative stone by any chance.
> 
> Might be a crafty way of getting your(suppliers) name where it could be seen.


No. It sits in the middle of a wall


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> No. It sits in the middle of a wall


Just the way it appeared cut made me ask.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Aug 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I was thinking of Charles, but who knows


Wasn't he going to style himself George VII? Or is that some silly rumor?


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Wasn't he going to style himself George VII? Or is that some silly rumor?


He'd have been George VII.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Wasn't he going to style himself George VII? Or is that some silly rumor?


Not heard that rumour


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Not heard that rumour


The Atlantean Conspiracy!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Aug 2017)

Oh, please no.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Aug 2017)

I'm in hospital, I guess the foot problem is not going to cure itself. Currently looking for local trig values that are wheelchair accessible.


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2017)

US Site


----------



## Bobby Mhor (30 Aug 2017)

Three today..

Up East for a birthday lunch so couldn't resist a bag

Newtyle, South St






Newtyle, South St (another location)





Newtyle, Bannatyne Drive





I'll be giving you peace for some days, off on an adventure in an 99% internet dead area.
Be good, keep bagging!!!


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Three today..
> 
> Up East for a birthday lunch so couldn't resist a bag
> 
> ...


Happy Third Birthday!


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> Happy Third Birthday!



are you saying @Bobby Mhor is only 3 , gee should we be talking to him if he is that young 



Bobby Mhor said:


> I'll be giving you peace for some days, off on an adventure in an 99% internet dead area.
> Be good, keep bagging!!!



we will miss you


----------



## Bobby Mhor (31 Aug 2017)

biggs682 said:


> are you saying @Bobby Mhor is only 3 , gee should we be talking to him if he is that young
> 
> 
> 
> we will miss you


I sing a Beatles song in 16 days

In a deep Austrian thick accent

'L be back, like'


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I sing a Beatles song in 16 days
> 
> In a deep Austrian thick accent
> 
> 'L be back, like'


glad to hear it


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2017)

biggs682 said:


> are you saying @Bobby Mhor is only 3 , gee should we be talking to him if he is that young
> 
> we will miss you


Said it himself!


Bobby Mhor said:


> *Three today..
> 
> Up East for a birthday lunch *so couldn't resist a bag
> 
> ...


Even had a special meal because of it.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2017)

Two, soon to disappear as they widen the road.




Over the railway on the A629








Free standing Edward VII Post Box




At the Punch Bowl, Huddersfield Road - Exley Bank junction.




Two marks on this pub recorded as visited earlier this year and recorded as Very Good.




Registered mark, Stainland Road(B6112). Not convinced




Appears this water pump was both a belt driven & geared directly to an engine.








One! from Huddersfield. 
Upperhead Row, junction with an un-named delivery road for Sainsburys
Appears to have been recut, with a second going over the lower


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Two, soon to disappear as they widen the road.
> View attachment 371000
> 
> Over the railway on the A629
> ...


That's a seriously nice post box!!


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> That's a seriously nice post box!!


It's getting scrapped later this year. Road being widened.

If it ends up in the skip in one piece, would you be interested?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> It's getting scrapped later this year. Road being widened.
> 
> If it ends up in the skip in one piece, would you be interested?


Scrapped 
I would love it, but MrsPete might deny me the pleasure, sadly..
Surely someone will preserve it?


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Scrapped
> I would love it, but MrsPete might deny me the pleasure, sadly..
> Surely someone will preserve it?


They're reducing the size of the footpaths on the hill. Behind & on the right is open ground. After the pub


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2017)

Not sure about this one on At Swithuns Church in Worcester , doesn't quite look right .







Then this utility marker by the Cathedral.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Not sure about this one on At Swithuns Church in Worcester , doesn't quite look right .
> 
> View attachment 371331
> 
> ...


It looks a bit strange, doesn't it?!


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Not sure about this one on At Swithuns Church in Worcester , doesn't quite look right .
> 
> View attachment 371331
> 
> ...


Has the stone been re-dressed using a slab?

It might be an attempt at keeping the mark visible.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Has the stone been re-dressed using a slab?
> 
> It might be an attempt at keeping the mark visible.



Not sure the stone looks original compared to others close by , building is no longer in use .


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Sep 2017)

This picture was taken by Jeff Teel from nearby Morton, Illinois, as he rode to the total eclipse area out west on his old Trek Belleville. Another amazing journey, seen here, but this marker itself was going to be the subject of a tour, maybe this year, until the whole amputation thing occurred.
Here's his CGOAB ride, he does one every year:
https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/?o=1mr&page_id=517012&v=9b


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2017)

Some from a walk around Worcester and Great Malvern today.






Nice benchmark on the junction of The Butts and Farrier Street Worcester.






Then this utility marker under the railway bridge on Farrier Street.






Then this utility marker on Foregate Street before the court house .






This benchmark between the Courts and Foregate Street Railway bridge.






This benchmark actually on the railway bridge over Foregate Street.






Then on to this one complete with some random advertising at Great Malvern Priory by the small side entrance. 

Then it was time to head home , should think there are loads more in and around Worcester .


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2017)

Isn't there something funny about the name on that random advertising?

Can chalk up another three BM's as gone. On the boundry wall of what was the Halifax Royal General Infirmary. Known locally as the Royal Infirmary. Sold for flats & housing.
The sole survivor, top of the Entrance(Main). All the other entrances have been removed.




Not the origional, but Elizabeth never got it replaced.




Outside a local pub, former coaching inn, in the town centre.




Only a few years ago you could read the second line.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Isn't there something funny about the name on that random advertising?
> 
> Can chalk up another three BM's as gone.



I wonder how many are lost yearly ?

Only bike related thing I had


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> I wonder how many are lost yearly ?
> 
> Only bike related thing I had


Three lost in & around the Piece Hall, during restoration of a Grade I listed building, Another three outside on two other listed buildings. One foundation/Corner Stone lost as well.

Lost as in they've been built over.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Three lost in & around the Piece Hall, during restoration of a Grade I listed building, Another three outside on two other listed buildings. One foundation/Corner Stone lost as well.
> 
> Lost as in they've been built over.



great shame


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> great shame


Council endorsed vandalism is a better way of describing it.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2017)

A few finds on yesterdays elderberry picking ride (and some blackberries)






A utility marker in Great Billing.

A fruitless search around Cogenhoe (pronounced Cookno)






apart from an old carved sundial(?) on a window surround on the old church. There's supposed to be a worn BM but I couldn't see it.






The Falcon pub, currently being restored, had a BM on the dark cornerstone.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (4 Sep 2017)

I searched Oban sea front last Thursday, cycled 185 miles through out the Isles, nothing.  
Finally found one in Stornoway, pic to come later


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I searched Oban sea front last Thursday, cycled 185 miles through out the Isles, nothing.
> Finally found one in Stornoway, pic to come later


Didn't tha get the lighthouse!


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2017)

A selection from a ride around Wellingborough







A GR postbox on the corner of Midland Rd and Elsden rd






A different benchmark near the junction of Mill rd and Melton Rd






A utility marker along Mill rd






And finally a VR post box on the junction of Hatton Park Rd and Hatton street .


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> View attachment 371857
> 
> 
> A different benchmark


That benchmark looks like the trainee hacked it out !


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> That benchmark looks like the trainee hacked it out !



certainly does a bit like the one i spotted in Worcester


----------



## Bobby Mhor (5 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Didn't tha get the lighthouse!
> View attachment 371785


Aye, after the final leg of my cycle that day, OS marks were the last thing on my mind


----------



## Bobby Mhor (6 Sep 2017)

Finally home...
One promised earlier, apparently quite a few around the town and the harbour but there must have been a rough cast epidemic at some point. Buildings are coated from top to pavement in the stuff.

Stornoway, North Beach


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Sep 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Finally home...
> One promised earlier, apparently quite a few around the town and the harbour but there must have been a rough cast epidemic at some point. Buildings are coated from top to pavement in the stuff.
> 
> Stornoway, North Beach
> View attachment 372016


My in-laws used to live in Swainbost. Are there any BM's etc that far up the island?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (6 Sep 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> My in-laws used to live in Swainbost. Are there any BM's etc that far up the island?


 I'll scour the database and look.
.
Isn't this a small world, eh?
My wife's grandfather was born there a long, long time ago, his grandfather was moved there as a child with his family in the Clearances from Uig(further north)
I'm just back at midnight last night so catching up with everything.
I assume you've cycled up there?
if not get there, the trip I took has absolutely everything..
@PeteXXX

This also takes in Cross, Lionel, Ness(I hope)


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Sep 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I'll scour the database and look.
> .
> Isn't this a small world, eh?
> My wife's grandfather was born there a long, long time ago, his grandfather was moved there as a child with his family in the Clearances from Uig(further north)
> ...


Sadly, I never visited them when they were living there


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2017)

One from Brighouse today




On the corner of this building




Nearby Round House has had the BM covered/removed.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Sep 2017)

Meanwhile, in Melton Mowbray, while I was 'working'


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Sep 2017)

An unexpected and scenic benchmark on the moor east of Osmotherley today:


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> An unexpected and scenic benchmark on the moor east of Osmotherley today:
> 
> View attachment 372232
> 
> ...


Anything on the other stone?


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2017)

At the foot o'stairs, not the base




Of this, Wainhouse Tower




Also a Trig Point, at the top. John Noakes abseiled down it a few years ago.




The Feathers Inn, King Cross/Aachen Way




Junction Inn, King Cross/Queens Road




Walls of a former church grounds. It's as though they "squared off" the graveyard, now "landscaped" (flattened), Letters on the South wall, numbers on the West wall.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Anything on the other stone?


Not that I saw, sorry. Fail on my part not to do closer inspection.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> Not that I saw, sorry. Fail on my part not to do closer inspection.


Two lonely stone posts in the middle of nowhere, and one gets all the attention.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (8 Sep 2017)

On the ball even when heading to see the Nurse
Spotted, Mrs M said 'On the way back'.

Greenock, Roxburgh St


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2017)

Bradford
Piece Hall Yard




Upper Piccadilly/Manor Row Junction.




Bowling Back Lane, Railway Bridge




Hammerton Street, Railway Bridge




There seems to err on the safety side, clearancewise.




Second bridge further down




Buck Street, former church.




Dryden Road, former railway station








Entrance to the Railway Station


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2017)

A couple from this morning's ride





An old stone on Yeldon village hall





A no find on Melchbourne church






Then a nice benchmark on Knotting church.






Then another on Sharnbrook church






Then this benchmark just opposite the Swansgate side entrance .


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Sep 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> An unexpected and scenic benchmark on the moor east of Osmotherley today:
> 
> View attachment 372232
> 
> ...


I've got a grid reference for it now, if anyone fancies investigating... SE 48552 95632, postcode DL6 3QB - it's this one: http://www.bench-marks.org.uk/bm36022


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2017)

On this morning's ride I also found this mausoleum in Stock Peter's churchyard in Sharnbrook .

Built in 1870 and designed by William Burges for the Maginiac family.









More info here http://www.britishlistedbuildings.c...-st-peters-churchyard-sharnbrook#.WbQx-ciGPIU

It makes the Longuet-Higgins mausoleum at All Saints in nearby Turvey look ordinary.






More info here http://www.turveybeds.com/higginsmausoleum.html


----------



## Katherine (9 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> Am I this thread's first female contributor? From my recent cycling tour in the Cotswolds.
> 
> Hazelcote, Nailsworth, Gloucestershire, ST 846963
> View attachment 372631
> ...




No....



Katherine said:


> View attachment 368486
> 
> 
> I found one and I wasn't even looking. What I was actually doing was (another fun / silly collection) photographing postboxes set into lovely old stone walls on holiday in Cornwall.
> ...


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> Good! I must confess that I didn't read closely through the entire 66 pages ...


----------



## Tim Hall (9 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> Am I this thread's first female contributor? From my recent cycling tour in the Cotswolds.
> 
> Hazelcote, Nailsworth, Gloucestershire, ST 846963
> View attachment 372631
> ...


Cracking postbox there @User13710.


----------



## Tim Hall (9 Sep 2017)

Meanwhile today I was out, sans velo, in Climping (that's on the south coast near Littlehampton) and spied a series of survey marks of some sort. Phone photo is below and I've got more on my big camera. From the side they look like squat concrete cylinders, with yellow paint. Googling has proved futile so far and they don't seem to be in the OS data base (although oddly enough one choice of google words did throw up a company I deal with through work - they'd been a bit too smart with the search word optimisation wossname)


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Meanwhile today I was out, sans velo, in Climping (that's on the south coast near Littlehampton) and spied a series of survey marks of some sort. Phone photo is below and I've got more on my big camera. From the side they look like squat concrete cylinders, with yellow paint. Googling has proved futile so far and they don't seem to be in the OS data base (although oddly enough one choice of google words did throw up a company I deal with through work - they'd been a bit too smart with the search word optimisation wossname)
> 
> View attachment 372667


How tall?


----------



## biggs682 (10 Sep 2017)

This morning's haul.






Nice commerative stone on a wall in Maidwell.






A no find on Maidwell church








Couple of G R post boxes one in Maidwell and other in Kelmarsh






And then this benchmark on a house wall in Kelmarsh





Had another look at Orlingbury church still can't see the benchmark.


----------



## Drago (10 Sep 2017)

Kelmarsh is a nice little ride out.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 Sep 2017)

@biggs682

Whats the church name?


----------



## biggs682 (10 Sep 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> @biggs682
> 
> Whats the church name?



Only one in each village



Drago said:


> Kelmarsh is a nice little ride out.



It's about 16 miles from home across the lanes and very quiet at 6 am


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Only one in each village
> 
> 
> 
> It's about 16 miles from home across the lanes and very quiet at 6 am


Yeah, saw that after I posted
A helluva lot of St Mary churches about

SP 7489 7694 127.8057 N 0 3 0.2 1960 BUTT TWR ST MARYS CH MAIDWELL W ANG N FACE 

Nothing showing for the Orlingbury church...


BUTT


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 Sep 2017)

Ta-da..
Fundamental Bench Mark hunting today.

Bowling..


----------



## Drago (11 Sep 2017)

Good skills Bobby.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> Good skills Bobby.


Ashamedly, I've passed the woods where it is a few times since I started this.
The other one in the line is 10 miles to the west so I'll get to that once the undergrowth dies back...


----------



## biggs682 (11 Sep 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Yeah, saw that after I posted
> A helluva lot of St Mary churches about
> 
> SP 7489 7694 127.8057 N 0 3 0.2 1960 BUTT TWR ST MARYS CH MAIDWELL W ANG N FACE
> ...



according to this site there is one and recorded in 2016

http://www.bench-marks.org.uk/bm78468


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> according to this site there is one and recorded in 2016
> 
> http://www.bench-marks.org.uk/bm78468


Apologies..
SP 7405 4983 109.3348 N 2 3 0.3 1961 NBM BUTTRESS ST MARYS TWR W ANG SW FACE 
I blew it..
I wrote down SP 489 741 from the (approx)position on Memory Map...flipped it


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Ta-da..
> Fundamental Bench Mark hunting today.
> 
> Bowling..
> View attachment 372911


You been to Bradford?


----------



## biggs682 (11 Sep 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Apologies..
> SP 7405 4983 109.3348 N 2 3 0.3 1961 NBM BUTTRESS ST MARYS TWR W ANG SW FACE
> I blew it..
> I wrote down SP 489 741 from the (approx)position on Memory Map...flipped it



Will need to have another look then


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> You been to Bradford?


Nah, Hollywood
Banks of the River Clyde, Bowling


----------



## Bobby Mhor (12 Sep 2017)

These visits to Nursie are getting handy
These were a bit bedraggled

All in Greenock...


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Sep 2017)

Caernarfon wall plate






Caernarfon castle walls






And one on the town gate buttress


----------



## Tim Hall (12 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> How tall?


Hmm, about a foot or so sticking out of the ground, but I get the impression the ground there is fairly mobile, what with shingle shifting around in a big storm. Another one was part of the sea wall:


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Hmm, about a foot or so sticking out of the ground, but I get the impression the ground there is fairly mobile, what with shingle shifting around in a big storm. Another one was part of the sea wall:
> View attachment 373081


Gun mount?


----------



## Tim Hall (12 Sep 2017)

Today, on the long way home through the lanes, I used my Awesome Superpower to glance left and see this one:





Oddly, it's carved into a post box (although I didn't think to see which monarch). It's not on the bench-marks.org.uk database, but I think it's one of these two on the OS database:
TQ 3275 4738 CUT MARK C N FACE CUL W SIDE OUTWOOD LANE 240.0M N BROWNSHILL COTT 67.510 3 'N' 1971 - -0.300

TQ 3287 4718 CUT MARK BROWNSHILL COTTS OUTWOOD LANE SW FACE 2.6M S ANG 69.906 3 'N' 1971 - 0.500 
There's a rivet round there too, so I shall do some more looking. I've got a treasure hunt to organise too, so will try and get my victims to go looking for benchmarks on that.


----------



## Tim Hall (12 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Gun mount?


Unlikely. The wall it's on is post war and there's nothing in the way of serious recoil resisting hardware.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 373064
> 
> 
> Caernarfon wall plate
> ...


First one:
"Bolt" going through the wall as a means of remedial work, wall found to be insufficent to stand on it's own.

Quite common round here on some of the older buildings. The more ornate ones facing the public.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2017)

Found in search for a FBM





on TP10400




Trig Point showing as tower, flagstaff/centre.
Mile Stone, with nameplates gone




With an un-registered one on the other side




Recorded as an FBM, visited, but no marks.




Mile Stone/Boundry Stone. Onwards into what was once Lancashire.








A lonely stone, on't bog.




Norland Moor, TP5142


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2017)

On a nearby seat




the view, from the same seat.




And in the middle of no-where,




I came across this,




over half a mile, as the crow flies, from the Trig Point.





Geo Cache in the base of the Trig Point, Western Side.









All three on the same road.




Now private, but they built the wall around it.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> First one:
> "Bolt" going through the wall as a means of remedial work, wall found to be insufficent to stand on it's own.
> 
> Quite common round here on some of the older buildings. The more ornate ones facing the public.


And they should be tightened by a quarter turn every year as the rod stretches.. I wonder how many actually are?!


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Sep 2017)

And a milestone with a weathered cut mark in Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch
*


*


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 373190
> 
> 
> And a milestone with a weathered cut mark in Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch
> ...


Now a Milestone showing distance to Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgoger drobwllllantysiliogogogoch would be worth seeing.


----------



## Tim Hall (13 Sep 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> And they should be tightened by a quarter turn every year as the rod stretches.. I wonder how many actually are?!


I'd say the rod doesn't stretch. 20mm stainless rod has a 0.2% yield of 170kN. That's 17 tonnes give or take.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (13 Sep 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 373190
> 
> 
> And a milestone with a weathered cut mark in Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch
> ...


Is 'Mona' Welsh for a woman?

5 today, 2 in Johnstone and 3 in Kilbarchan (once home to Gazza)

Johnstone, High Church





Johnstone, Clark St,





Kilbarchan, Low Barholm





Kilbarchan, Easwald Bank




Kilbarchan, Railway Bridge


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Sep 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> I'd say the rod doesn't stretch. 20mm stainless rod has a 0.2% yield of 170kN. That's 17 tonnes give or take.


Did they do Stainless rods in 1650? Lol


----------



## Drago (13 Sep 2017)

Weren't they cast iron?


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> Weren't they cast iron?


Cast stands a good chance of breaking. Locally they were wrought iron or steel, sometimes going from one side of the building to the other in a single piece. 100 foot not uncommon in the mills.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Sep 2017)

I've seen some pretty good sized buildings in the day with some nice wrought iron rods, finished with a star on the outside. I should go down by Lincoln's old law office or something when I get out, and take a few pictures. I may find some there. Another dimension for this thread!


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Sep 2017)

Any persons found undoing them, or even carrying a big spanner might find themselves banned from this thread!!


----------



## Tim Hall (13 Sep 2017)

In other news, I noticed my Dad has added the level (in both feet and metres) to the benchmark on the side of his house. I'm off to the OS database to make sure he's got it right.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> In other news, I noticed my Dad has added the level (in both feet and metres) to the benchmark on the side of his house. I'm off to the OS database to make sure he's got it right.


Bench Mark cut if correct?


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Sep 2017)

Last of my Welsh finds now I'm back home..






Conway Guildhall, with this, and






this, on the right side of the same door. 






On St. Mair a'r Holl Saint church, a BM with bolt, in the town centre just about to be ivy bound!






Saved, before it vanishes into the foliage and gets mullahed by the tendrils!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (14 Sep 2017)

Six today..a trip and wander around bits of Paisley

Two not on OD database,
I'll post just three pics and I'm having a break, burnt out

This one was on Paisley Abbey ( not on DB)













Paisley, Love St






Paisley, Caledonia St (another not on DB) What do you think?


----------



## Drago (14 Sep 2017)

Could be, could be. Looks low to the ground though.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2017)

Seperate block?

Has the path height been raised. There's over a dozen lost locally to similar being done last year.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (14 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> Could be, could be. Looks low to the ground though.


I'd one at Bridge of Weir as low..

I've looked at in zoom mode and think the level mark is too long TBH


----------



## Bobby Mhor (14 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Seperate block?
> 
> Has the path height been raised. There's over a dozen lost locally to similar being done last year.


It's in an ideal spot at a junction..


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I'd one at Bridge of Weir as low..
> 
> I've looked at in zoom mode and think the level mark is too long TBH
> View attachment 373443


If you look, the line continues down the left-hand side.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (14 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> If you look, the line continues down the left-hand side.


I just find the level line is a bit long...
here is another from today





Nothing on OS database at the location...
I'm staying out of Paisley too complicated


----------



## Drago (14 Sep 2017)

Vandalism!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (14 Sep 2017)

Looks like a cement Julie Andrews


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Sep 2017)

Spotted on the way past Park Close, Sywell, this morning, hidden behind the montbretia on the old gatepost.


----------



## Drago (15 Sep 2017)

You guys are becoming eagle eyed. 60mph in the fog and you'd spot a benchmark at 500 paces.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> You guys are becoming eagle eyed. 60mph in the fog and you'd spot a benchmark at 500 paces.



Are you up and riding yet @Drago ?


----------



## Drago (15 Sep 2017)

Nope  Not tried my new kayak yet either   Still supposed to avoid exerting more than 2kg through my right arm


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> Nope  Not tried my new kayak yet either   Still supposed to avoid exerting more than 2kg through my right arm


There can't be that many BM's at the riverside!


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2017)

Just a couple this morning








Not sure if @PeteXXX has already claimed the Church in Stoke Goldington ? 






And then a G R post box in Weston Underwood


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Sep 2017)

Nope @biggs682 , you can have that one! 
I've ridden past there, but not stopped.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Nope @biggs682 , you can have that one!
> I've ridden past there, but not stopped.


Same till this morning


----------



## biggs682 (17 Sep 2017)

First foray on my newly finished Dunelt today so only a short ride.











Been looking for this along Moonshine Gao just by the Mad mile for a while and finally got it .


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> First foray on my newly finished Dunelt today so only a short ride.
> 
> View attachment 373864
> View attachment 373865
> ...


Well found! It's nearly worn away.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> First foray on my newly finished Dunelt today so only a short ride.
> 
> View attachment 373864
> View attachment 373865
> ...


Nice..
What age is that pump?
I'd one like that when Bob was a nipper


----------



## biggs682 (17 Sep 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Nice..
> What age is that pump?
> I'd one like that when Bob was a nipper



Came off a late 70's bike.



PeteXXX said:


> Well found! It's nearly worn away.



It took 2 or 3 hard looks


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Came off a late 70's bike.
> 
> 
> 
> It took 2 or 3 hard looks


I'd be in my mid-20s at that point
The one I had was aluminium and three plastic hoops (blue, white and red) misconstrued as usual up here as a Rangers pump....cannot escape it even in cycling, dented pretty easily if I remember, flimsy construction the one I had.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Well found! It's nearly worn away.


Better than being removed though! At least they considered them wearing away when they decided where to cut them.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Sep 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I'd be in my mid-20s at that point
> The one I had was aluminium and three plastic hoops (blue, white and red) misconstrued as usual up here as a Rangers pump....cannot escape it even in cycling, dented pretty easily if I remember, flimsy construction the one I had.



Same one and not very useful for inflating more for show


----------



## Tim Hall (17 Sep 2017)

Working on my treasure hunt for the Tandem Club this weekend I scored this one by using my Super Power. It's on the OS list but not bench-marks database, on a bridge over a now disused railway that forms the Worth way.




Further along the same line, this bridge is near Crawley Down and is on the bench-mark.org.uk database.





But this isn't on the OS or bench-marks databases. It's a meridian marker in East Grinstead. (I've cleaned the bike since then).


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2017)

Greenwich Meridian?


----------



## Tim Hall (17 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Greenwich Meridian?


The very one. There's a dozen or so around the town apparently. I found another on Lewes Road.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2017)

Google puts me near this one?


----------



## Tim Hall (17 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Google puts me near this one?


You need to include "east Grinstead" as well as "Lewes Road" in your search term.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> You need to include "east Grinstead" as well as "Lewes Road" in your search term.


It's going based on my current location, Yorkshire!
How they work that out, I don't know.


----------



## Drago (18 Sep 2017)

For a modern marker that's quite pleasantly styled.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Sep 2017)

This is my granddaughter at Flamstead House, Greenwich Park close to the meridian line a while back.






And then astride the East and West hemispheres as the Meridian line heads off to East Grinstead


----------



## Bobby Mhor (18 Sep 2017)

Crossed the country in search of marks
(any excuse for an overnight away)
Glasgow, F&C canal, lock 27





Kirkintilloch, Cowgate





Falkirk, Towpath (1)




Falkirk, Towpath (2)




Falkirk Main St


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2017)

Nearest FBM, also  TP0600 
There's just one small problem, they're not in the same place, and don't look the same!
As an FBM
















As TP0600





Visible from the nearby seat


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2017)

Found another Milestone












Sleepers from a former railway line




They're just above head height
Looking back, where the line ran




And a few former Boundary Stones




No longer in their original locations you'll notice.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2017)

One of a series of 3 BIG yellow utility markers on the Ridge at Get Dodington earlier this morning


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2017)

What does the yellow denote? Are they older telecoms markers?


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> What does the yellow denote? Are they older telecoms markers?



I need to look for any other markings so will have to wait till next time I go that way in daylight


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> What does the yellow denote? Are they older telecoms markers?


Used to be Gas, but now seems to be used to mark a currently used plate.

We've a mix of white and/or yellow plates for fire hydrants. White are no longer used plates.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2017)

All Saints C of E Church, near St. Lukes, Bradford.







What is now the Orthodox Serbian Church, just down the road.
Not convinced, wall is too new/doesn't match. Possible attempt at replacing a mark?


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2017)

Is this a bit too much marking in one area? And why do two seperate sites give different locations, and images for the same FBM?




http://trigpointing.uk/trig/600?b=3&l=0&c=#map
http://www.bench-marks.org.uk/bm1074 or http://trigpointing.uk/trig/7234?.

http://trigpointing.uk/trig/150 & http://trigpointing.uk/trig/8439

Am I overthinking this!!


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2017)

Here are the other 2 yellow utility markers from along the Ridge at Great Doddington


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Is this a bit too much marking in one area? And why do two seperate sites give different locations, and images for the same FBM?
> View attachment 374766
> 
> http://trigpointing.uk/trig/600?b=3&l=0&c=#map
> ...


Yes, 

As I noted somewhere in the deep distant past in the thread, OS can get it wrong, bridge mark about 5 miles away as crow flies, If you look at the varying slight differences in GPS readings at some marks/trigs plus I think some online maps may have slightly inaccurate 'formulae' to work out position. I've found in the past some of the conversion sites from OS to lat/long can differ greatly (geocaching demand lat/long). I use the OS position from mthe OS databse, it gets you to the area. Trying to understand the hint, well.

or like me, getting the whole OS database northings wrong when converting database at first, **it happens.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Yes,
> 
> As I noted somewhere in the deep distant past in the thread, OS can get it wrong, bridge mark about 5 miles away as crow flies, If you look at the varying slight differences in GPS readings at some marks/trigs plus I think some online maps may have slightly inaccurate 'formulae' to work out position. I've found in the past some of the conversion sites from OS to lat/long can differ greatly (geocaching demand lat/long). I use the OS position from mthe OS databse, it gets you to the area. Trying to understand the hint, well.
> 
> or like me, getting the whole OS database northings wrong when converting database at first, **it happens.


Each of the trig points are listed under their own numbers, with a seperate logging page on the site.

Two sites give two seperate FBM(They don't even look the same) for the same area, less than 100 yards apart, but both sites list the same FBM?

Worst part is, some are logging the FBM as being in Lancashire!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Each of the trig points are listed under their own numbers, with a seperate logging page on the site.
> 
> Two sites give two seperate FBM(They don't even look the same) for the same area, less than 100 yards apart, but both sites list the same FBM?
> 
> Worst part is, some are logging the FBM as being in Lancashire!



Possibly a mistake, the wrong photie uploaded.
I did that on the benchmark site, wrong location info but a quick email and got it fixed.

Have Lancashire their own FBM? Blasphemy LOL


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Possibly a mistake, the wrong photie uploaded.
> I did that on the benchmark site, wrong location info but a quick email and got it fixed.
> *
> Have Lancashire their own FBM? Blasphemy LOL*


Worse, they seem to be trying to claim part of Yorkshire!!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Worse, they seem to be trying to claim part of Yorkshire!!



Sir Geoff, come on down


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2017)

Several 'hits' on todays ride.






A plaque on the side of the canal in Stoke Bruerne.






A BM on the church in Litchborough. I've previously posted a BM a hundred yards away, on a house on the crossroads, and was surprised to find this one so close nearby.
















And on to Whilton Hill to find TP6864. All intact, including the flush bracket and spider, in the middle of a field of sheep, on a public footpath, so no trespassing today!






Lastly, a_ wet(?)_ Victorian postbox in Dodford.


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2017)

Stoke Bruerne isn't far from Chez Drago. Did you see the comedy road signs for the anal museum?

An interesting snippet re the origins of the arrow symbol.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broad_arrow


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2017)

We actually rode past Drago Towers I think!
Nope, no anal canals, though I did pass a colonic irrigation clinic in, I think, Bugbrook. Didn't stop though...


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Sep 2017)

Not a canal museum?


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2017)

It is a canal museum, but every time a new sign is erected the locals very artfully alter it to spell "anal museum".

There's a bit of a theme going, as signs for the nearby town of Newport Pagnell get altered to New a nel. The museum one is funnier.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2017)

This mornings haul .







This plate on the bridge in Brigstock






This hidden benchmark on Brigstock church .





An old post box in Brigstock square







This benchmark on the front of a house on the Sudborough to Slipton lane . 






Another benchmark on the Samuel Pepys eatery in Slipton






And finally another benchmark as you go into Woodford.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2017)

Today's haul







A nice old utility marker in Grendon. 






A no find at Strixton church.







An old post box in Strixton






And another in Wollaston


----------



## Tim Hall (24 Sep 2017)

The AP has got the level added on to the benchmark on his house. Tge metric value is 0.01m out, according to the OS database.


----------



## Tim Hall (24 Sep 2017)

Got this today in the Ashdown Forest. It's at the foot of a Giant Redwood, which Keen Students will note, is not a native species. It's on the Greenwich Meridian, obvs.Here's what the interwebs say about it:


> When in the spring of 1984, Epping District Council announced it intention to plant western red cedars along the Meridian to mark its ‘centenary’, it also urged other local authorities to do likewise. Of the seven who said they would, Wealden District Council is the only one that appears to have actually done so. They planted specimens of sequoiadendron giganteums – a tree also known as wellingtonia, but more commonly as the giant redwood. In time, they will tower over their neighbours, reaching perhaps a height of 50–85 m. The variety is long lived – the oldest known specimen being about 3,500 years old. Of the four planting sites identified, three (of which this is one) are spaced at roughly 0.5 mile intervals in the Ashdown Forest. The other is a couple of miles further south at Furner's Green.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Sep 2017)

Redwoods get to be huge trees.
From the web...


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 375300
> 
> Redwoods get to be huge trees.
> From the web...


Hasn't the largest one, you could drive through it, fallen down?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (25 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Hasn't the largest one, you could drive through it, fallen down?


One has gone, storm and human error apparently, I blame Trumpf, the tree tried to take a knee


----------



## Bobby Mhor (25 Sep 2017)

Been to jail to get this FB...Inveraray Jail
(stuck behind bins, a wifie wondered what I was up to)





One more in Inverary





Walked around but nothing else on show....


----------



## biggs682 (25 Sep 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Been to jail to get this FB...Inveraray Jail
> (stuck behind bins, a wifie wondered what I was up to)
> View attachment 375393
> 
> ...



Very strange how some places seem to still have loads and other places very few


----------



## Bobby Mhor (25 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Very strange how some places seem to still have loads and other places very few


These two, 60 yards apart.
One other closeby but under roughcast, lots of roughcasted walls in the area.
I never looked at the database before heading, a day out for Mrs M so didn't want to spend too much time.
It did cost me the price of a bag for her, I'd said you shop and I'll spend 30 mins mooching.

I did see two en route. which will be caught next time I'm over Cowal way.

I've broken down local towns and villages and my town, has 55, most now gone. Next town which has 3x plus population has 177, nearest village(and immediate area) has 4,000 and has 57.No logic to it all.
The problem in the bigger towns is old tenements/ workplaces being demolished and newer housing etc being built in the outskirts or in our case up the hill. Lower Port Glasgow has been redeveloped in the last 30/40 years.
I find some 'older' villages happy hunting grounds.
I'm mostly catching stuff on spec now.
A lot have disappeared.

One thing, I've noticed is the difference in the cut marks, there seems to be no consistency in the cuts, I'd have thought that when surveying an area there would be one specific person doing the chisel work.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Sep 2017)

Its very strange and the i have noticed that the big posh old houses have very few markings yet loads on old terraced cottages etc etc

And agree re style of chisel work in same areas

Some local older villages which have not had much re development seem to be void as well

I have referred to your spreadsheets on a couple of occasions but mostly just look when i am cycling along


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> A few from Bradford City Centre
> First plate, Town Hall, one of three.
> Note the Cut Mark on the right. Slight difference in height.
> View attachment 363998


May have a reason/explanation for the cut mark being at different height on the wall, compared to the plate. The plate shouldn't be there.





Both are were the yellow "arrow" is, top right of the picture. The plate was moved when renovation and alterations were carried out to the building, at the bottom of the picture, where the red "arrow" is. Two listed for the building, one at either location.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Sep 2017)

Have you bagged these @biggs682 ?
Flush Bracket by the post box on Drage's shoe factory in Bozeat..


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2017)

Anyone bagged one of these yet?

http://www.roc-heritage.co.uk/posts-map.html


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> Anyone bagged one of these yet?
> 
> http://www.roc-heritage.co.uk/posts-map.html


I'll have to check those out on the laptop when I fire it up later.. Lousy viewing on the mobile!


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2017)

They look very intriging! Extra kudos to any AccyChat Trig Bagger who gets a photo from inside one.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> They look very intriging! Extra kudos to any AccyChat Trig Bagger who gets a photo from inside one.


Three near me. One is on an old airfield.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 375473
> 
> 
> Have you bagged these @biggs682 ?
> Flush Bracket by the post box on Drage's shoe factory in Bozeat..



Yes I think these are them


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> Anyone bagged one of these yet?
> 
> http://www.roc-heritage.co.uk/posts-map.html



There's meant to be an old underground bunker by Wellingborough rugby club , I keep meaning to try and find


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2017)

New bike Martin? Not like you


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Yes I think these are them
> 
> View attachment 375500


Yep.. them' the ones


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Yep.. them' the ones



i knew there was a reason why i have over 1200 pictures on my phone


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> There's meant to be an old underground bunker by Wellingborough rugby club , I keep meaning to try and find


One about 100 yards from the Town Hall. Built under what used to be the bus station. DWP took it over.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> New bike Martin? Not like you



I have had that for about 6 years in fact might even be longer , it doesn't come out to play very often though .


----------



## Bobby Mhor (26 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Its very strange and the i have noticed that the big posh old houses have very few markings yet loads on old terraced cottages etc etc
> 
> And agree re style of chisel work in same areas
> 
> ...



I tried to figure it out at one location this afternoon, I stood at one on a building at a height of half a metre (wrong-higher) and I could see the idea of lining the next one (to the E, its a 3 way road junction) but too much rubbish etc built up at the side of the road where the mark is supposed to be 1 ft above ground level, the next mark to the NE, I can see again how it triangles, this location the bridge walls have been rebuilt = no mark..The N and NE ones have no line of sight though. Some in town areas show no sense at all but they must have had their reason. It worked, any surveyors out there can explain?.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I tried to figure it out at one location this afternoon, I stood at one on a building at a height of half a metre (wrong-higher) and I could see the idea of lining the next one (to the E, its a 3 way road junction) but too much rubbish etc built up at the side of the road where the mark is supposed to be 1 ft above ground level, the next mark to the NE, I can see again how it triangles, this location the bridge walls have been rebuilt = no mark..The N and NE ones have no line of sight though. Some in town areas show no sense at all but they must have had their reason. It worked, any surveyors out there can explain?.


BM's weren't for triagulation purposes. There's a street, Old Lane, where the marks are on the mill itself, but it had the railway on the other side of the road which was walled off. They had their own entrance to the sidings.

They were more for marking a height at a known location. Spot Heights came later.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2017)

*Question Time*
Any ideas on this





Approx 18 inches in height.
Square in shape, all four faces the same, recessed. Fairly "new", cast concrete. 
The Top




A little over seven inches across the flats.
Set back about ten feet from the road.

Then there's these,








First thought, connected to the railways, thrown out. They appear at regular intervals, not always in order & often on retaining walls.

Anyone else come across these?


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> There's meant to be an old underground bunker by Wellingborough rugby club , I keep meaning to try and find


This one
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/60749


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> This one
> http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/60749




Looks like same location


----------



## Bobby Mhor (26 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> BM's weren't for triagulation purposes. There's a street, Old Lane, where the marks are on the mill itself, but it had the railway on the other side of the road which was walled off. They had their own entrance to the sidings.
> 
> They were more for marking a height at a known location. Spot Heights came later.


I know, I was trying to apply the logic they used with trig points.
The example I mentioned, the NE one leads NE again ( the mark was gone) the next two marks NEE (are there) but they follow the line of the road(at high spots of the road. They would have been in sight of each other yet at the junction of the other main road which passes through the village, there is a total lack of marks at the junction, one at a church nowhere near the junction. Seems no logic at times,


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2017)

What route would the road have taken, if it existed at the time.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> This one
> http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/60749





biggs682 said:


> Looks like same location



Blimey!! How many times have I ridden past that, gasping from the climb up Hardwater..

In fact, I was within a hundred yards of it on todays ride, but I turned left towards Earls Barton.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Blimey!! How many times have I ridden past that, gasping from the climb up Hardwater..
> 
> In fact, I was within a hundred yards of it on todays ride, but I turned left towards Earls Barton.
> 
> View attachment 375562


There's a larger entrance shaft nearby.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Blimey!! How many times have I ridden past that, gasping from the climb up Hardwater..
> 
> In fact, I was within a hundred yards of it on todays ride, but I turned left towards Earls Barton.
> 
> View attachment 375562



i have had one quick look and couldnt find it a few months ago


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Sep 2017)

I'll take my shovel...


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I'll take my shovel...


Crowbar or bolt cutters, 'd be better.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> Anyone bagged one of these yet?
> 
> http://www.roc-heritage.co.uk/posts-map.html


There must be something about this area!





I'm aware it's "Area 51" for the uk, but....


----------



## Bobby Mhor (27 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> What route would the road have taken, if it existed at the time.


The same as today.. Headed out into the wilds, 
I met jungle




fought cougars




Used the GPS to find this
HERE

Hidden amongst a mass of Epilobium (Yon tall pink fluffy things) 
Had one of the golf course greenkeepers give me the history of it over the 25 years he has worked there, welded shut to keep underage drinkers out.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> The same as today.. Headed out into the wilds,
> I met jungle
> View attachment 375640
> 
> ...


Is welding shut/tampering with military property legal?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (27 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Is welding shut/tampering with military property legal?


I imagine so but it happens a lot,
the lad never said who welded it but a crowbar could easily open it.
I threw out my black mask and striped jumper so no disguise left to do it.
All items inside were removed at some point.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I imagine so but it happens a lot,
> the lad never said who welded it but a crowbar could easily open it.
> I threw out my black mask and striped jumper so no disguise left to do it.
> All items inside were removed at some point.


I've an M.O.D. marked Hi-Vis vest that might come in handy when I visit the local ones.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (27 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> I've an M.O.D. marked Hi-Vis vest that might come in handy when I visit the local ones.


The scythe and cloak might give you away


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Hasn't the largest one, you could drive through it, fallen down?


http://redwoods.info/showrecord.asp?id=2464


----------



## Bobby Mhor (28 Sep 2017)

Another day on the hunt.....
Gourock, FBM





Greenock, Pirrie Hall





Greenock, nr Dowries Farm





Gourock, Shore St





Not ROC but a pretty secretive place in its heydey
Inverkip - 3 Group, 77 Brigade AAOR info HERE

apparently getting turned into a house






This area has/had so much stuff going on that some stuff hasn't been declassified yet.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (29 Sep 2017)

Damn, I knew I forgot something

ROC post, Gourock


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2017)

Good skills Bobby. Looks all locked up?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (29 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> Good skills Bobby. Looks all locked up?


Welded but only in two inches long welds




but I'm sure with a crowbar and bolt cutters (and the T key/long screwdriver) you could get in.
I'm surprised the local neds haven't attempted it.
Be minging inside, I guess.

There is a restored one down the coast, they have open days(or did) so might keep an eye out.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2017)

@Drago , nice thread title edit...



When did that happen?


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2017)

About an hour ago matey.

I really am chuffed that this thread is not only getting people on their bikes, but its getting them to explore their surroundings and take an interest in the history of their land


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2017)

I thought I'd not noticed it before, but I'm not always the most observant bod! 
Yes, it adds another dimension to rides and walks


----------



## Tim Hall (29 Sep 2017)

Regarding ROC posts, there's a restored one down this way (Sussex) that has open days every now and then. There's also the remains of a WWII Auxiliary Units bunker at Shipley. I'll have another visit and get some pictures.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Regarding ROC posts, there's a restored one down this way (Sussex) that has open days every now and then. There's also the remains of a WWII Auxiliary Units bunker *at Shipley. *I'll have another visit and get some pictures.


Would that be the Shipley of triangular station fame?


----------



## Tim Hall (29 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Would that be the Shipley of triangular station fame?


I've no idea. It has a windmill that Hilaire Belloc used to live in, if that's any good.

(Googling says the triangular station is in Yorkshire. I'm talking about a place in Sussex.)


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2017)

Here you go from last week now the threads title has changed .

We have tried once before to see this place but got a strong no as not National Trust members etc etc

So seeing as i was riding past before it opened i decided to visit https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/lyveden














Its impressive and well worth an early morning visit , would like to try and see the sunrise there soon


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Here you go from last week now the threads title has changed .
> 
> We have tried once before to see this place but got a strong no as not National Trust members etc etc
> 
> ...


I've been there a few times. It's a lovely place. 
There's also an orchard with mahoosive number of varieties of apples!


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Here you go from last week now the threads title has changed .
> 
> We have tried once before to see this place but got a strong no as not National Trust members etc etc
> 
> ...


Looks like it might be a tad leaky in a rain.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Looks like it might be a tad leaky in a rain.


It never actually got finished, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Sep 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> It never actually got finished, if I remember correctly.


That would be a project for someone, then.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I've been there a few times. It's a lovely place.
> There's also an orchard with mahoosive number of varieties of apples!



Didnt know about the orchard


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Looks like it might be a tad leaky in a rain.



Nothing a large plastic sheet wouldnt fix


----------



## Tim Hall (30 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> That would be a project for someone, then.


Investment property. Ideal for keen DIYer who wants to put their own stamp on it. You can tell I've been on estate agent websites can't you.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Blimey!! How many times have I ridden past that, gasping from the climb up Hardwater..
> 
> In fact, I was within a hundred yards of it on todays ride, but I turned left towards Earls Barton.
> 
> View attachment 375562



Had another look for this earlier today and again couldnt find it , will keep trying


----------



## Bobby Mhor (30 Sep 2017)

A trip on virgin territory today.
One FB only in a day of mud, rain and sunshine

nr Coupar Angus, Arthur Bank Farm


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Sep 2017)

I may get back out on the bike again tomorrow, hanging draperies in the galley today, and I had too many prawns and frogs legs for lunch.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Had another look for this earlier today and again couldnt find it , will keep trying


Maybe when the undergrowth dies down a bit.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2017)

This mornings haul.











A couple of G R post boxes in Wilby 








Then this stone on Wollaston infant school . 







And another G R post box in Wollaston. 





PeteXXX said:


> Maybe when the undergrowth dies down a bit.














Another look this morning via the Rugby club car park and I found it , to much vegetation to get the bike close . No lid to be seen , so dread to think about what it is like inside.


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2017)

Cracking find Martin. Its a shame our cold war heritage gets neglected like this


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> Cracking find Martin. Its a shame our cold war heritage gets neglected like this



It is . Not sure I would like to go inside . Less than a mile away there is an old pillbox but it's in someone's rear garden.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2017)

You'll need a rope to abseil into it


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2017)

There was an ROC post in Roade. Its gone now, also in someone's garden. Local folklore reckons the post is till there, the builders knocked the concrete cap off the top off the entrance shaft and dumped the shaft full of rubble. The living/working area itself is supposedly still intact. Another post on Old Stratford recently met with the same fate under a new haarsing estate.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> You'll need a rope to abseil into it



That could be worse as its surrounded by trees and my chute might get tangled up in them

Son anybody up for a group closer inspection of the one i found this morning ?


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2017)

I'd be up for that sometime


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> I'd be up for that sometime



ok see what @PeteXXX says and we can arrange , baggsy not going down first you being thread leader should lead by example me thinks


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 Oct 2017)

A bit spacious down here once you clear the main shaft


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> You'll need a rope to abseil into it


Use the ladder!


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2017)

Do we need the SAR expert up top, or down first to check out the dangers?


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2017)

I'll go first!


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2017)

first to get all the creepy crawly's out the way 

@Drago @PeteXXX when then ?


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2017)

First off, where exactly is it? Which rugby club car park?

Sunday next week is good for me.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2017)

I can do Saturday morning, but have to be back home for w*rk at lunchtime. Busy Sunday, I think..


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2017)

Wellingborough Rugby club just off the a45 turn off for grt doddington about 2 miles out of welly

Sunday suits me


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2017)

I shall drive up, don't want to push my luck with my shoulder if I'm going to need it for climbing.

1000hrs Synday good for you Martin? I cant do Saturday as out of town. Is @PeteXXX up for this on Sunday morning?


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2017)

Either before 9 or after 11 is good for me as got to pick up my daughter then take her to work


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2017)

Call it 1100hrs?

Found some info about the post. Not sure how far in we can get but I'm willing to try...

http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/roc/db/988800008.013002.html


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2017)

I doubt I can do next Sunday, but I'll be there in spirit!


----------



## Tim Hall (1 Oct 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Do we need the SAR expert up top, or down first to check out the dangers?


A few years back I led a tandem club ride to the Shipley Auxiliary Unit bunker I mentioned up thread. It's mostly a hole in the ground with a short access tunnel. A child member of the group was straight into the tunnel and as he parents weren't keen, was followed by a bloke whose day job was fireman. He was fully clued up on confined spaces training and on that day might have been taking a less than rigorous approach. "If I get stuck" he said "Whatever you do, don't dial 999."


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I doubt I can do next Sunday, but I'll be there in spirit!



If we're not on the forum by 1800hrs you can come rescue us!


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> Call it 1100hrs?
> 
> Found some info about the post. Not sure how far in we can get but I'm willing to try...
> 
> http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/roc/db/988800008.013002.html



looks like somebody has cleared the access hole since those pictures were taken


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2017)

Peering closely at the pic you took there appears to be access into the main chamber. I don't know if I would fit but I can shove a camera in there and take some snaps.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2017)

Don't forget that Sunday morning is likely to be Rugby day..
No idea how those ruffians will take to seeing you walking round their car park with torches, ropes and block & tackle 

Roger that on the 18:00 sitrep, but I'll likely have had a bottle of plonk down my neck as it's a non-driving day


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> Peering closely at the pic you took there appears to be access into the main chamber. I don't know if I would fit but I can shove a camera in there and take some snaps.



We are going in for sure even if i have to push and kick you through the gap 



PeteXXX said:


> Don't forget that Sunday morning is likely to be Rugby day..
> No idea how those ruffians will take to seeing you walking round their car park with torches, ropes and block & tackle
> 
> Roger that on the 18:00 sitrep, but I'll likely have had a bottle of plonk down my neck as it's a non-driving day



Very true and thats one reason why i didnt go snooping too much yesterday afternoon and looking on http://www.wrfc.net/ they are at home 11 am punch off


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Do we need the SAR expert up top, or down first to check out the dangers?


You've two good arms for the safety roping.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> If we're not on the forum by 1800hrs you can come rescue us!


Parang all sharpened up, and I can't even be there, I have to assist at mass that morning. I'll be @PeteXXX 's back up, but realize it may take a bit of time to get there from ORD. Oh, and I'd need leave, and a passport.


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2017)

I might change my name to Dr Livingstone


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> I might change my name to Dr Livingstone


If you get lost, Doc.
I'll send Stanley to look for you


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2017)

BM on Holcot church, on today’s windy ride.


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2017)

Interesting label on the seat stay Pete. Last time I had a floater a good flush sorted it.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2017)

Boundry wall on what used to be Midland Station, Bradford.




One left from where there used to be four.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2017)

A different utility marker from Kettering Hospital earlier today.


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> A different utility marker from Kettering Hospital earlier today.
> 
> View attachment 376780


Domestic supply though.


----------



## Drago (3 Oct 2017)

That marker looks newish, but in the older style.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> That marker looks newish, but in the older style.



in very good condition


----------



## Zimbob (3 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> They look very intriging! Extra kudos to any AccyChat Trig Bagger who gets a photo from inside one.



Late to the party as usual, but I've been in many of these 

Unfortunately all my pics were on Photobucket  here's a link to one of the best ones I've been in, completely intact inside...

https://www.28dayslater.co.uk/drumnadrochit-roc-post-inverness-group-28-06-08.t31775
https://www.28dayslater.co.uk/drumnadrochit-roc-post-inverness-group-28-06-08.t31775
There's loads of 'em out there, often not locked, oro locked on the T-Bar only, which is fairly simple to manipulate with a bit of wire allegedly


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Oct 2017)

@Zimbob welcome to the party!!


----------



## And (3 Oct 2017)

'Sites of Meaning' marker number 12. Bagging them all is a great way to spend a day out, though some take a bit of finding (this one does in summer)


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Oct 2017)

And welcome And!


----------



## And (3 Oct 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> And welcome And!


Thank you! though I'm not sure what the 'rules' are in here - are photos on old mile markers and the like allowed?


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Oct 2017)

Yea, encouraged, even unto the latest generation.


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2017)

And said:


> Thank you! though I'm not sure what the 'rules' are in here - are photos on old mile markers and the like allowed?


Trig Points, Bench Marks, Old Post Boxes, utility markers. 
We may be going up against the TAS, PAS/PSS


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Oct 2017)

This is an Abraham Lincoln "Heritage Trail " marker, at the county line between Woodford County and the County McLean, Illinois. I think it says something like Abraham Lincoln rode this way as part of his duties with the circuit court. This would have been the way to the then Woodford County Court-house at Metamora, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metamora_Courthouse_State_Historic_Site
where he once advised a client, a lady who was newly widowed and accused of murder, whose case looked grim, that she might consider taking the waters.
"At Pekin?" she asked.
"No, in Tennessee", Lincoln allegedly said
States did not do much extradition on warrants back then.
The plates seen on the bottom denote which county one is in, on each side.
Circa 1922
https://quod.lib.umich.edu/j/jala/2...incoln-circuit-markers?rgn=main;view=fulltext


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Oct 2017)

And said:


> Thank you! though I'm not sure what the 'rules' are in here - are photos on old mile markers and the like allowed?


It’s really anything interesting found beside, or closeish to, the side of a road, preferably, but not necessarily, with a bike in the photo.


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> It’s really anything interesting found beside, or closeish to, the side of a road, preferably, but not necessarily, with a bike in the photo.


Not many Trig Pillars close to the road though.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Not many Trig Pillars close to the road though.


Hence the ‘ish’


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2017)

And said:


> Thank you! though I'm not sure what the 'rules' are in here - are photos on old mile markers and the like allowed?



The rules are simple - there are no rules!

The thread was started to discuss cyclists who'd visited Ordnance Survey trig points, bench marks, cut marks, fundamental benchmarks etc.

However, it was quickly expanded to include interesting or historic utilities markers.

It then expanded even further to include all sorts of interesting shizzle.

The prime raison d'etre is still trigs, but if the thread encourages you to get out on your bike and photograph an interesting geograph, then you go for it! Mile markers welcome!!!


----------



## And (4 Oct 2017)

Thanks all, got it! Uploads to come soon...


----------



## Tim Hall (4 Oct 2017)

I've got a telephone exchange up my sleeve. Watch this space.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> I've got a telephone exchange up my sleeve. Watch this space.


Inside or outside?


----------



## biggs682 (4 Oct 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> I've got a telephone exchange up my sleeve. Watch this space.



There's one I found in an earlier post on this thread that looks like it's locked in a time capsule .


----------



## biggs682 (4 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> The Bt building I stumbled upon this morning looks to be a very interesting building .
> 
> Looking through the windows it looks like it could quite easily be a museum loads of bits and bobs on desk's that looked like it had not been used for year's .
> 
> ...


----------



## And (4 Oct 2017)

Matlock Moor


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> There's one I found in an earlier post on this thread that looks like it's locked in a time capsule .


They've just finished clearing out the inside of the main(GPO) exchange in the town centre. Parts from when it first opened all scrap!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Apologies..
> SP 7405 4983 109.3348 N 2 3 0.3 1961 NBM BUTTRESS ST MARYS TWR W ANG SW FACE
> I blew it..
> I wrote down SP 489 741 from the (approx)position on Memory Map...flipped it



Well today I have found the holy grail after 3 previous visits and not finding it .






Quite low down nearest buttress to the road at Orlingbury church.






And a G R post box in Burton Latimer .

Just the @Drago and I descent into the dark hole whenever we are doing it ?


----------



## Drago (7 Oct 2017)

@biggs682 I'm going to have to duck out of tomorrow's visit. Got the achy shivvery man flu.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> @biggs682 I'm going to have to duck out of tomorrow's visit. Got the achy shivvery man flu.


ok well hope you get better soon and we will re arrange when you are and hopefully @PeteXXX will be able to join us


----------



## Drago (7 Oct 2017)

That sounds a plan.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Well today I have found the holy grail after 3 previous visits and not finding it .
> 
> View attachment 377361
> 
> ...


Well done on the Orlingbury find! I searched for that a few months ago and saw nought!

Yep, I’ll join the team, if I can


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> @biggs682 I'm going to have to duck out of tomorrow's visit. Got the achy shivvery man flu.


All he had to do was get you down!


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Oct 2017)

Adventure today, if the weather holds. If not, then tomorrow.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Oct 2017)

Weather did not hold. But I did get some fenders at the co-op, look like old Esge fenders.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2017)

A650, Bradford Road, below Nab Wood





On the same stretch of road, a few of these, not too clear in this one. All at approx five foot, pointing down




Shipley Town Hall, Cut off, none too neatly, and replaced




B657, Leeds Road, Shipley




Main entrance road to Shipley Station




Station Building, Shipley




Seen better days




Lead marker plate


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2017)

A650, Bradford Road/Bingley Road




Saltaire Road




Saint Pauls Parish Church
Trig Point is the tower.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2017)

Lovely ride out today, 80 miles, but still with time to spot a few Bench Marks, and one Flush Bracket..

First one.






A BM on St Mary in Arden church, Market Harborough. I did check a few other places in Harborough, but came up dry. I didn't have too much time to stay there though..






Then a BM on Valley Farm, Slawston.






Just as I rode past it, I spotted, under the ivy, the BM in Great Easton.







Cheekiest 'spot of the day' BM was on a bridge approaching Southwick. Only just noticed it and had to turn back for a pic!






As I was in Southwick for the World Conker Championships, I thought I'd better check out the church.. Sure enough, a bit eroded, but there it was.






On a converted farmhouse, I spotted a Flush Bracket.

Strangely, no other decent looking old stuff was observed! Maybe I was concentrating too much on the ride


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Oct 2017)

Conkers looks like a game we played with buckeyes, a closely similar tree and seed. Where I grew up, there were many buckeye trees. Here, there are none I have been aware of.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Oct 2017)

BTW, still not up to distant bike rides, one attempted today, but only got about 4 miles and turned for home.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4990307, member: 9609"]whats going on with the grave stones ? it looks odd[/QUOTE]
Looks like an electric fence box.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4990307, member: 9609"]whats going on with the grave stones ? it looks odd[/QUOTE]
St Mary church looks more like a mausoleum! It’s on Great Bowden Road, Market Harborough, if you want to look it up. Weird place!


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Looks like an electric fence box.


That’s my back light


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Oct 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> St Mary church looks more like a mausoleum! It’s on Great Bowden Road, Market Harborough, if you want to look it up. Weird place!


Okay, that was unsettling.
I think a peaked roof may help a bit, and a few more windows.


----------



## And (9 Oct 2017)

Beeley Moor, a classic





What makes this one a little more interesting is that a Companion Stone has been placed next to it: http://companionstones.org.uk/site16/card1.htm


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Conkers looks like a game we played with buckeyes, a closely similar tree and seed. Where I grew up, there were many buckeye trees. Here, there are none I have been aware of.
> View attachment 377826
> View attachment 377827


Buckeyes and conkers seem to be of the same family of trees. Aesculus.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2017)

And said:


> Beeley Moor, a classic
> View attachment 377968
> 
> 
> ...


Anything on the stone that has been toppled.

And they spelt field wrong!


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Oct 2017)

And said:


> Beeley Moor, a classic
> View attachment 377968
> 
> 
> ...


Great Britain and Ireland, all the more interesting when you examine the fine details.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Oct 2017)

Ran past this guide-stone on Sunday morning
I'll be honest, it was my 8th race there, & the first time I've actually noticed it
Maybe there'd always been someone to my left at that point? (or I was too busy looking at the ground & panting?)

Scroll down 6 rows; https://get.google.com/albumarchive...m503Vnx7OD41nEmPjPBcKiWWhoCJL0_JVm?source=pwa

Quite soggy up there too
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2757554


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> http://www.secretleeds.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=6054


Ahh!!, the good old _Secret Leeds_, such an excellent site



classic33 said:


> Beacon Hill, trig point is behind a six foot drystone wall on private land. And nearby Southowram has been destroyed. But a view from Beacon Hill some 200 yards from Beacon Hill.
> 
> North
> View attachment 368625
> ...



Brings back memories of running up Trooper Lane, during the (Stainland Lions)_ 'Bluebell Trail 10'_



classic33 said:


> Found another Milestone
> View attachment 374537
> 
> View attachment 374538
> ...



Is that the park, at West Vale, near Andy Thorntons?
(_Bluebell Trail_ _10_ starts there)


There's this little beauty, on the 'Tadcaster TurnPike' (between FerryBridge, & Monk Fryston)
I ride past it very regularly





Norland Town (south of Sowerby Bridge, but higher up the hillside)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Oct 2017)

Ackworth, at the top of Dicky Sykes Lane, on the Doncaster Road - which met up with the 'Great North Road', at Red House (north of Doncaster, where the A638 intersects with the A1)



I like this one, at Ackworth Moor Top, only 10 miles to the big, purple, singing Dinosaur





Broad Cut Road, Calder Grove
(near jct 39/M1)
Parish boundary stone?
Horbury - Crigglestone


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Oct 2017)

And, not far from the M62, at Saddleworth Moor (jct 22), with my Octavia attempting to hide behind it
It's one of only 3 m-way junctions in the country to have cattle-grids, the other 2 are on the M6 







I drove past this, on Sunday, on my way up to Penistone Hill Country Park (Haworth), for the Withins
This picture is from, when the Tour de Yorkshire passed it though


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Ahh!!, the good old _Secret Leeds_, such an excellent site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Short walk up the road, if you mean the milestone with the bottle on it, near Norland Moor.

The off-road track heads off to the left, following the line of the the old railway. View across the road, where the bridge would have been included. Runs at the back o'mill Andy Thorntons is in.

You'll know the road up from down near "macks" upto top then?


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> And, not far from the M62, at Saddleworth Moor (jct 22), with my Octavia attempting to hide behind it
> It's one of only 3 m-way junctions in the country to have cattle-grids, the other 2 are on the M6
> 
> View attachment 378022
> ...


Which side of the boundry is the stone now on? Near "Heartbreak Bridge" I notice.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Oct 2017)

A few slightly more modern border marker posts in Weston Favell village.









And then, half a very old one!





There were a couple of people nearby having a chat so I introduced myself, and what I was doing. The lady said she knew who had the other part of the metal post and would try to get them to fix it!!

Final find of the day was a BM on the Parish church of SS Peter and Paul, Abington.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Oct 2017)

There's this nice new one, at Ambleside




And a bit older...............
Can't remember exactly where though (file name just states A592)







classic33 said:


> Which side of the boundry is the stone now on? Near "Heartbreak Bridge" I notice.


Looking at OS mapping online, it's now on the West Yorkshire side


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Oct 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> There's this little beauty, on the 'Tadcaster TurnPike' (between FerryBridge, & Monk Fryston)
> I ride past it very regularly
> View attachment 378003



Not the MP, on map, but north of this, on same side
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/54610



Richard A Thackeray said:


> Norland Town (south of Sowerby Bridge, but higher up the hillside)
> View attachment 378004



Location map, & photo
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/35490


----------



## And (13 Oct 2017)

Back to Beeley Moor. Mile marker adjacent to a gate post from 1711. The marker also shows 'Farton' - I've lived here for ever and I've never heard of Farton (or Far Town or similar)


----------



## Asa Post (13 Oct 2017)

And said:


> Back to Beeley Moor. Mile marker adjacent to a gate post from 1711. The marker also shows 'Farton' - I've lived here for ever and *I've never heard of Farton* (or Far Town or similar)



Possibly an abbreviated and somewhat phonetic attempt at Alfreton, which is recorded as Offerton on other guide stoops in the area. When you stand facing the Farton inscription, is Alfreton roughly to your right?


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> That sounds a plan.


Are you recovered enough yet ?


----------



## Drago (13 Oct 2017)

A few days, I reckon so.


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> A few days, I reckon so.


And if not & owt happens, just close the hatch when he's leaving!

"Noy" changed to "not".


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> A few days, I reckon so.


ok just let me know


----------



## And (13 Oct 2017)

Asa Post said:


> Possibly an abbreviated and somewhat phonetic attempt at Alfreton, which is recorded as Offerton on other guide stoops in the area. When you stand facing the Farton inscription, is Alfreton roughly to your right?


By Jove, I think you've got it! Nice work Asa! Alfreton never occurred to me (mind you, I try not to think about Alfreton.  )


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Are you recovered enough yet ?





Drago said:


> A few days, I reckon so.





biggs682 said:


> ok just let me know



Just a thought, chaps... Watch out for asbestos down there!!


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Just a thought, chaps... Watch out for asbestos down there!!


That may not be all they've to watch out for!


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Just a thought, chaps... Watch out for asbestos down there!!


True


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2017)

Only one this morning 







A no find in the dark at Cogenhoe church. 






Just a G R post box in Ecton


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Oct 2017)

I found nothing on Cogenhoe church either.


----------



## Asa Post (14 Oct 2017)

And said:


> By Jove, I think you've got it! Nice work Asa! Alfreton never occurred to me (mind you, I try not to think about Alfreton.  )



After making that post, I had a Google and found a useful website that agrees with my suggestion: http://www.derbyshireheritage.co.uk/Menu/Ancient/guidestoops.php

I don't really know Alfreton at all, but a man I used to work with referred to it as "bandit country".


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Oct 2017)

Something slightly different to a masons mark at a Church Lych-Gate
file dated Monday 10th July 2017





The Skulls are on the diagonally opposite side of the Church


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Something slightly different to a masons mark at a Church Lych-Gate
> file dated Monday 10th July 2017
> 
> View attachment 378599
> ...


No idea who they were?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> No idea who they were?


These are replacements

A few myths, but it alleged that only one member of the local 'landed gentry' knew who they 
He is purported to have taken the secret to his grave

http://mjwayland.com/hickleton-skulls/
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-church-declares-a-skull-amnesty-5371952.html
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St_Wilfrid's_Church,_Hickleton#Lychgate_and_Skulls


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I found nothing on Cogenhoe church either.



it was only 6 am when i looked this morning and still very dark


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> it was only 6 am when i looked this morning and still very dark


There should be something called a light on the front of the bike!


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> There should be something called a light on the front of the bike!



There is 2 on mine but still make looking for benchmarks hardwork


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Oct 2017)

I was going to try and find this one, which may be near the grave of Elbert Hubbard, author of _Message To Garcia_, editor of _The Philistine,_ and driving force behind the Roycroft Shops in upstate New York, part of the Arts and Crafts movement and decorative arts. Lost on the Lusitania,with his wife,1915. His famous quote, _"Don't take life too seriously, you'll never get out of it alive."_
Sadly, the benchmark was lost with the railroad. We'll still go and look for the grave, now lost even to the state historical society, I believe. They no longer have it signed.


----------



## And (14 Oct 2017)

Asa Post said:


> After making that post, I had a Google and found a useful website that agrees with my suggestion: http://www.derbyshireheritage.co.uk/Menu/Ancient/guidestoops.php
> 
> I don't really know Alfreton at all, but a man I used to work with referred to it as "bandit country".


It's not as bad as 'eanor, that's the best I can say...
Great website, thanks for sharing


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Oct 2017)

Found this on my ride this afternoon. Built too late for Lindbergh to have stopped here, but Pekins' Airport, now a veterans graveyard, did have him land there regularly on the air mail route.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2017)

Dropped my daughter off at work earlier via i road i cycle down normally twice a week , and one that's meant to have a benchmark on a low wall never managed to spot it beofre but i saw it whilst driving so next chance i get i will photo it


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Only one this morning
> 
> View attachment 378557
> 
> ...


Front wheel, at about 4 o'clock


----------



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Front wheel, at about 4 o'clock



not sure when i enlarge it goes to bleary to see clearly will have to try another visit


----------



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Dropped my daughter off at work earlier via i road i cycle down normally twice a week , and one that's meant to have a benchmark on a low wall never managed to spot it beofre but i saw it whilst driving so next chance i get i will photo it



Here you go , on the Wellingborough cemetery wall along Doddington road. 







Sorry couldn't resist a bit of humour.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Here you go , on the Wellingborough cemetery wall along Doddington road.
> 
> View attachment 378788
> 
> ...


New bike?


----------



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> New bike?


 No the grandaughter's had this a while , it was just the easiest bike to out in the car without folding all the seats down etc etc


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Oct 2017)

A BM on Cardington church on today’s ride. 






And then, a different Utility post, in Kempston, Bedford. 






And then the river flood marker (all fine today!) in Harrold.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Oct 2017)

Love the boot scraper at the church.


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2017)

A new style of utility marker for the collection there Pete.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Love the boot scraper at the church.


I thought it was worth including in the photo 



Drago said:


> A new style of utility marker for the collection there Pete.


Yep. I’ve not seen a similar one before.


----------



## And (15 Oct 2017)

SK 30066207 - the UK's most unloved trig point?


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Oct 2017)

And said:


> SK 30066207 - the UK's most unloved trig point?
> View attachment 378886


Many have a similarly 'abandoned' look, sadly.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2017)

And said:


> SK 30066207 - the UK's most unloved trig point?
> View attachment 378886


What's at the side of it?


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Many have a similarly 'abandoned' look, sadly.


True.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Oct 2017)

And said:


> SK 30066207 - the UK's most unloved trig point?
> View attachment 378886


There are some in the States I cannot find in summer, I will have to wait for the leaves to fall, before the snows, if that occurs in that order. Most are totally forgotten due to GPS.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> There are some in the States I cannot find in summer, I will have to wait for the leaves to fall, before the snows, if that occurs in that order. Most are totally forgotten due to GPS.


Going the same over here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2017)

Considering a badly timed solar flare or other EMP phenomenon could send us back into a world of rods, chains, and levels and transits, it may be good to preserve the well made analog backup.


----------



## Drago (16 Oct 2017)

Interesting that Transit vans will survive.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2017)

If you count what transit vans do as survival.


----------



## And (16 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> What's at the side of it?


A wall/gatepost, unmarked that I can see. This area used to be moorland, but (i am told) just after WWII the land was acquired for forestry purposes. Even though it's a popular dog walking, running, horse riding and MTB area, most people don't know it's there, even though it's been on the maps since the 1884.


----------



## And (16 Oct 2017)

Another one from yesterdays ride - Clodhall Lane, near Curbar Edge


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2017)

White Glazed Brick wall outside a church




Shoe scraper at the same church




No bench Mark though.

Seperate Church, Church of Saint Thomas the Apostle, Claremount.




An odd entrance into the tower, no other visible steps left or marked on the wall as being there.




Center of the Tower is a Trig Point


----------



## pjd57 (19 Oct 2017)

Already on today's ride thread but thought it worth a repeat.
Good work taking boats up 156ft.
Canals really were amazing bits of work


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2017)

Cottingley(Home of the fairies) Mill




Theatre Royal, Manningham Lane, Bradford




Midland Road, opposite Nessfield Street




Someones painted this opposite Springfield Place. Height is right.




Two Four more on Midland Road have gone to progress & one to bad driving.

Godwin Street, on what was the lower entrance to St. James Market(Fish & fresh meat, lovely in 76 with no air circulation).




BM at the top entrance has gone.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2017)

Wyecliffe House(Pub), Saltaire


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2017)

One that has since been removed from Todmorden Town Hall





Local Council didn't like it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> One that has since been removed from Todmorden Town Hall
> View attachment 379456
> 
> 
> Local Council didn't like it.


So Lancastrians and fans of the Chicago Cubs baseball team are much alike?


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> So Lancastrians and fans of the Chicago Cubs baseball team are much alike?


Possibly. Todmorden being a being an on odd town. Town Hall was at one stage in both counties, at the same time, with the council chamber built on the boundry line.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Oct 2017)

Wow! That's quite amazing. I'm surprised some American Tv news show hasn't been over about that(reaches for rolodex and phone...)


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Wow! That's quite amazing. I'm surprised some American Tv news show hasn't been over about that(reaches for rolodex and phone...)


Boundry was moved in 1974 though!


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Oct 2017)

Why? Seems so entertaining and interesting to leave things the way they were. Like Cumberland . Local Government Act as well? BTW, Illinois still has a Cumberland County, the seat is Toledo. About 11,000 people.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Why? Seems so entertaining and interesting to leave things the way they were. Like Cumberland . Local Government Act as well? BTW, Illinois still has a Cumberland County, the seat is Toledo. About 11,000 people.


Nowt wrong with it, other than it's an odd town. One that was in two counties at one stage.

A wanted man(no change in the antics of those supposed to be in charge) once moved to the other side of the council chamber where what he was wanted for, wasn't a crime.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2017)

This mornings haul.











Milestone just outside Carlton. 









Then these two utility markers on the same terraced house in Olney. 


And then inspired by @classic33 & @PeteXXX comments re Cogenhoe church.






Well I found it , it's to left of the entrance at low level.


----------



## Drago (21 Oct 2017)

Nice bit of ferreting there Martin.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> Nice bit of ferreting there Martin.



Yeah i was just about to go for another circuit of the church and call it a day when i saw it .

Just driven back across town and have spotted another local benchmark that has so far evaded me , so will try and picture it 2moro


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2017)

Back to that odd stretch of moor, again!
The R.O.C. listening post.
From the South(Can't explain the mist in the picture)




West, closer up. Open as you can just make out.








Surrounded by an eight foot high fence, topped in barbed wire.




There is a red on white "MOD Property Keep Out" plate inside the fence on the ground. The pole is in disguise. I thought it was a GPO telegraph pole, turns out it to is MOD Property. Which is why it remains there.

Greetland Road, approx 250 yards before St. Pauls Church.





Not certain if this was fed from inside the building, for drinking from. Just above waist height.




Was a crematorium at one time!


Lower part, grass in the foreground, of the second picture removed in edit


----------



## Drago (21 Oct 2017)

Some nice finds there Mr 33.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> Some nice finds there Mr 33.


Wanted to climb the fence to see what lay down that hatch, how much is left intact inside. 
Will have to go back.


----------



## Drago (21 Oct 2017)

Don't go alone.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> Don't go alone.


Looking down into it shouldn't be too bad. Just need to get over the fence first. Or through it!


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Oct 2017)

A few finds today..






A random manufacturers brick on Lodge Road railway bridge bridleway heading south from Little Houghton. 






A canal marker near Blisworth. 






And a 1912 bridge tie plate on the Grand Union canal. (My saddle really isn’t at that angle!! The bike is on a slope  )


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> A few finds today..
> 
> View attachment 379709
> 
> ...


Not so random.it appears all the bricks are theirs.
Suppliers of red brindle faced engineering bricks & blue brindle wire-cut bricks for the Nottingham Suburban Railway: The Wells Road Bridge Elevation
http://britishbricksoc.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/BBS_53_1991_July.pdf
&
http://www.forgottenrelics.co.uk/routes/nottsub.html


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> Don't go alone.


We still have one to investigate ?


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2017)

We will. Not this weekend as its Mrs D's grand 100th Birthday, but the following perhaps?


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2017)

One from tonight's commute


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Just driven back across town and have spotted another local benchmark that has so far evaded me , so will try and picture it 2moro



Well here it is and first one for my Rudge







Just up from Gold St petrol station


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Oct 2017)

A slightly mullahed find, in Holcot, this morning, next to a GPO post.


----------



## Katherine (25 Oct 2017)

I am wondering if this would /could be the original site and brickwork for this V R box? Seen on my way out of Lymm today.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2017)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 380275
> 
> 
> I am wondering if this would /could be the original site and brickwork for this V R box? Seen on my way out of Lymm today.


Any marks on the tops of the base stones either side indicating railings were there at one stage?

Generally replaced with one of the monarch of the time.


----------



## Katherine (25 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Any marks on the tops of the base stones either side indicating railings were there at one stage?
> 
> Generally replaced with one of the monarch of the time.


Nothing obvious.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2017)

Katherine said:


> Nothing obvious.


Chances are it'll be the origional location. Everything else removed from round it.


----------



## Katherine (25 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Chances are it'll be the origional location. Everything else removed from round it.


That's what I thought.


----------



## Tim Hall (25 Oct 2017)

Spied this old electricity cable marker as I sauntered to the post office at lunchtime.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2017)

Name the house just along from this benchmark? 






Then this one just up from the Windsor castle public house


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2017)

A few from yesterday’s ride..






A high up SV plaque in Brigstock. 






And a flush bracket on the closed down pub, The Riverside, in Oundle. 






As we stopped at the traffic lights in Oundle town centre, I spotted a well weathered BM on the corner of a building. 






The final one I paused to photograph was on the Samuel Pepys pub in Slipton. 

I did see a couple more, as we rode past, but will save them for another day!


----------



## And (27 Oct 2017)

Is graffiti allowed? this is on Cromford bridge. Folklore says that a horse managed to jump the river as it had failed to negotiate a bend in the road. It reads "the leap of b h mare June 1697"


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2017)

And said:


> Is graffiti allowed? this is on Cromford bridge. Folklore says that a horse managed to jump the river as it had failed to negotiate a bend in the road. It reads "the leap of b h mare June 1697"
> View attachment 380490



Did you visit the temple?
http://www.derbyshireheritage.co.uk/Menu/Townsandvillages/Cromford/cromford-bridge-inscription.php


----------



## And (27 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Did you visit the temple? http://www.derbyshireheritage.co.uk/Menu/Townsandvillages/Cromford/cromford-bridge-inscription.php


It's right by the side of the road, adjacent to the inscription - ridden past many, many times but I've never seen it open


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2017)

Only one this morning







On the cottage at the end of Whiston lane half way up the hill , been looking for this one a while not helped by being in the garden but found now .






Then this lump of rock as you enter Grendon from the Wollaston end no markings but it's been there for many a year


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Only one this morning
> 
> View attachment 380694
> 
> ...


Mounting block?


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Mounting block?



No idea at all


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Name the house just along from this benchmark?
> 
> View attachment 380355



So none of you guys going to hazard a guess then ?


----------



## And (29 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> So none of you guys going to hazard a guess then ?


Benchmark House?


----------



## And (29 Oct 2017)

Parish boundary, Upper Northwood, Darley Dale - unfortunately the marker stone is unreadable (well it was for me today, contact lenses may have played a part)


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Oct 2017)

Glad this thread popped up, been trying to find it for a while. Found this today on one of my less used routes


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2017)

And said:


> Benchmark House?


No


----------



## petek (29 Oct 2017)

Here's 'ours'.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (29 Oct 2017)

St Andrews, Priorsgate





St Andrews St Salvators Chapel


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> So none of you guys going to hazard a guess then ?


Windsor Palace/Castle?


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> St Andrews, Priorsgate
> View attachment 380821
> 
> 
> ...


Second one looks as though it's been covered at some stage.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Windsor Palace/Castle?


 Close


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2017)

And said:


> Parish boundary, Upper Northwood, Darley Dale - unfortunately the marker stone is unreadable (well it was for me today, contact lenses may have played a part)
> View attachment 380793


I've found/been given one possible reason that some of them not being readable. Seems to apply more down the South and nearer the coast. The threat of german invasion during WW II.

Doesn't explain why older ones remain untouched though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Close


Frogmore?


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> So none of you guys going to hazard a guess then ?


For some reason Admiralty House was the first to spring to mind.

That and "Free House"!


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Frogmore?


 Nope



classic33 said:


> For some reason Admiralty House was the first to spring to mind.
> 
> That and "Free House"!



Nope


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Nope


Lamport House!


----------



## biggs682 (30 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Lamport House!



Nope it's about 50 yards from the front main gate at Buckingham palace


----------



## Bobby Mhor (30 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Second one looks as though it's been covered at some stage.


Category 'A' building.
Just stone being weather-beaten.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Nope it's about 50 yards from the front main gate at Buckingham palace


Queen Mary's Dolls House ?


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Queen Mary's Dolls House ?


False BM then?


----------



## biggs682 (30 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Queen Mary's Dolls House ?



i would say Buck palace is the correct address


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> i would say Buck palace is the correct address


One is SL4, the other is SW1A


----------



## petek (30 Oct 2017)

Corpse Road marker in Mardale


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Oct 2017)

Corpse Road marker?


----------



## petek (30 Oct 2017)

Corpse roads across the moors, maybe a Pennines thang. We had them round our way ( Bleakedgate Moor) . To take corpses in coffins from hamlets down to village graveyards. Only thing they were used for and they do say that sheep won't walk on em.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> One is SL4, the other is SW1A



SW1A is the one


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2017)

petek said:


> Corpse roads across the moors, maybe a Pennines thang. We had them round our way ( Bleakedgate Moor) . To take corpses in coffins from hamlets down to village graveyards. Only thing they were used for and they do say that sheep won't walk on em.


There's the Lyke Wake Dirge, not just the Pennines.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Oct 2017)

I'm staying off the moors,Heathcliff.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm staying off the moors,Heathcliff.


Top Withens isn't that far from me. Nor is the house in which Emily was born.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Top Withens isn't that far from me. Nor is the house in which Emily was born.


Hope the water is better now.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Hope the water is better now.


T'is now.

They've built a few reservoirs since the book was published.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> T'is now.


Good to hear. The research into conditions in the time of the Brontes was quite chilling.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2017)

A couple from yesterday’s ride to MK 







An old iron milepost near Wolverton Mill. 






And a BM on one of the terraced houses in Hanslope.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> A couple from yesterday’s ride to MK
> 
> View attachment 381251
> 
> ...


A mile in both directions!

Were they bolts along the bottom, or plugs from where they'd insulated the building?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Were they bolts along the bottom, or plugs from where they'd insulated the building?


Damp proofing, I would guess, as houses like this were often built without a DPC.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Damp proofing, I would guess, as houses like this were often built without a DPC.


Fair enough.


----------



## Tim Hall (1 Nov 2017)

Sometime ago I threatened to post a photo of a telephone exchange. Here it is. Why is it such a good one?


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2017)

@PeteXXX I used to have a cottage in Hanslope. Do you recall where the cut mark you found was?


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Nov 2017)

Very fine looking teIephone exchange, but I dunno. Ours looks like a fortress, but it was built just after the Spanish Civil War, in which there was quite a bit of fighting around the telephone exchange in Barcelona during the May Days, and I think that the need for a telephone exchange to be a strong point was not a lesson lost on decision makers in the late 1930's.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Nov 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> View attachment 381259
> 
> 
> Sometime ago I threatened to post a photo of a telephone exchange. Here it is. Why is it such a good one?


That is also a fine looking cycle, @Tim Hall .


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2017)

Drago said:


> @PeteXXX I used to have a cottage in Hanslope. Do you recall where the cut mark you found was?


It’s on the west side of Park Road, opposite Saxon Close.


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> It’s on the west side of Park Road, opposite Saxon Close.



I know where you're at. I'll have to have a nosey at that. I lived down the other end in Long Street.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Top Withens isn't that far from me. Nor is the house in which Emily was born.


I ran past _Top Withins_ a few weeks ago, via the _Stoop_ guidestone
http://www.woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=withins&subtopic=home
Route here; https://get.google.com/albumarchive...m503Vnx7OD41nEmPjPBcKiWWhoCJL0_JVm?source=pwa

Maybe a bit more distant, no bike in the shot, but surely a building incorporating a section of a collapsed TV transmitter mast is certain an odd 'geograph'!!


----------



## Tim Hall (1 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Very fine looking teIephone exchange, but I dunno. Ours looks like a fortress, but it was built just after the Spanish Civil War, in which there was quite a bit of fighting around the telephone exchange in Barcelona during the May Days, and I think that the need for a telephone exchange to be a strong point was not a lesson lost on decision makers in the late 1930's.


I think it's a common theme that telephone exchanges are secure places. A good amount of mayhem to be caused by a miscreant inside one of them. Anyhoo, no one has answered the question. What is so good about the telephone exchange pictured, in relation to the general flavour of this thread?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> I think it's a common theme that telephone exchanges are secure places. A good amount of mayhem to be caused by a miscreant inside one of them. Anyhoo, no one has answered the question. What is so good about the telephone exchange pictured, in relation to the general flavour of this thread?


It's a trig point?


----------



## Tim Hall (1 Nov 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> It's a trig point?


No. Although I've not been on the roof. I guess not exactly the theme of this thread, but the theme of a sub thread.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Nov 2017)

It has a bunch of olde tyme utility markers round about it?


----------



## Tim Hall (2 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> It has a bunch of olde tyme utility markers round about it?


No


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> No


GCHQ or MI5?


----------



## Drago (2 Nov 2017)

We have Hanslope Park near here. They get jolly upset if you start taking photos.


----------



## Tim Hall (2 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> GCHQ or MI5?


No. Branches we've had in this thread include utility markers, signs and post boxes.


----------



## Tim Hall (2 Nov 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> No. Branches we've had in this thread include utility markers, signs and post boxes.


And the post boxes had monarchs denoted on them.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Nov 2017)

King William post box, or Queen Victoria?


----------



## Tim Hall (2 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> King William post box, or Queen Victoria?


No. Look up.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> No. Look up.


The "X" is missing from Exchange, Simon Cowell?


----------



## Tim Hall (2 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> The "X" is missing from Exchange, Simon Cowell?


So it is. But that's not the answer on the card. Higher.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (2 Nov 2017)

Quarriers Village, roadside wall 
(it is one, honest)







Kilbarchan, Burntshields Rd, roadside wall


----------



## Tim Hall (2 Nov 2017)

User13710 said:


> It's not something to do with Edward VIII is it?


We have a winner. The crest over the door is dated 1936 with an Edward VIII crest. I'll post a close up in a minute.


----------



## Tim Hall (2 Nov 2017)

Like this.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2017)

A few from Bradford
Croft Street, junction with Nelson Street









60 Toller Lane





On the bridge opposite the second marker. 


Spread out over the wall, main line of them following the base of the road, the rest(over 100), spread over the wall in "vertical lines". Only the old part of the bridge though, and only on one side. Any ideas?


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2017)

What's the chances of this.
It's standing proud, not cut into the stone, pointing down.


----------



## Tim Hall (2 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> A few from Bradford
> Croft Street, junction with Nelson Street
> View attachment 381491
> 
> ...


They're laser targets, used to monitor possible movement of the bridge.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> They're laser targets, used to monitor possible movement of the bridge.


First thoughts, markers. Why only one the one side of the same end of the bridge though?


----------



## Tim Hall (2 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> First thoughts, markers. Why only one the one side of the same end of the bridge though?


Perhaps that's the side that's thought to be moving.


----------



## And (3 Nov 2017)

Derby, corner of Uttoxeter New Road and Uttoxeter Old Road


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2017)

biggs682 said:


> A different utility marker from Kettering Hospital earlier today.
> 
> View attachment 376780



Well on our visit back to Kettering hospital yesterday I found another marker


----------



## And (4 Nov 2017)

Knowleston Place, Matlock


----------



## biggs682 (5 Nov 2017)

Just two this morning .






This one opposite the bottom of West Villa Rd in Wellingborough. 






This one close to the cross roads on the Wilby road in Mears Ashby. I think it's the first one I have found in Mears Ashby apart from the church.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2017)

Had a chance to check on Friday, out of 57 marks showing in one small part of town, 2 remain.

The rest have gone, in most cases so has the building, or just covered and no longer visible.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (7 Nov 2017)

Houston (NOT Texas), B780





The phone goes, I was waiting for a call, it was the missus, I stop.
I look at the pavement wall, wow!



classic33 said:


> Had a chance to check on Friday, out of 57 marks showing in one small part of town, 2 remain.
> 
> The rest have gone, in most cases so has the building, or just covered and no longer visible.



Locally I've the same problem although I can redline the 'lost' ones and not bother looking.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (9 Nov 2017)

Four today..T

Two for you

Houston, West Fulton Farm.
Not come across this type before





Houston, Bridge (200m from above)





There's a geocache here at this location, can I find it? 
Never even bothered today


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2017)

@Drago how are you fixed for bunker visit this weekend with @PeteXXX ?


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Four today..T
> 
> Two for you
> 
> ...


Where's the other two then?


----------



## Drago (9 Nov 2017)

biggs682 said:


> @Drago how are you fixed for bunker visit this weekend with @PeteXXX ?



I've not heard from the old Yorkie muncher yet.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2017)

Drago said:


> I've not heard from the old Yorkie muncher yet.



@PeteXXX come on jump to it


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Nov 2017)

biggs682 said:


> @PeteXXX come on jump to it


Sorry, just finished my walk on Cromer seafront....


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2017)

Shaw Mill Tower, Shaw Mill, Shaw Road





Shown as Trig Point, Centre.





From a little further down Shaw Road, on the mill.




Chimney of the former engine house of Shaw Mill. Unable to locate the BM, the engine house has gone.




Sign on the North Side of the chimney





Any one beat this for an old pub?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (9 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Where's the other two then?


A couple I thought would be okay BUT
Houston (we have a problem)Auchens Rd





Auchens rd (again)


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Nov 2017)

8 miles from Cromer now....


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 382478
> 
> 
> 8 miles from Cromer now....


You'll be turning round at some point?

You'd put Naismith to shame.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> You'll be turning round at some point?
> 
> You'd put Naismith to shame.


Nope.. homeward bound.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Nov 2017)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCS1_9Uwne0

American Survey, township and sections explained rather straightforwardly.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCS1_9Uwne0
> 
> American Survey, township and sections explained rather straightforwardly.



Interesting!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 Nov 2017)

More today (another 4)
Eh, @classic33 I'm only posting two (saving bandwidth)

Houston, Craigends Rd (dry, behind loose Ivy)





Same road, 300m to NE ( someone has recently cut down undergrowth)


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> You'll be turning round at some point?
> 
> You'd put Naismith to shame.


Naismith was quite a bloke HERE
I love these old style mountaineers.

I stood on the summit of Cruach Ardrain and looked at his route he used to estimate his 'rule' and thought 'Jeez'.


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Naismith was quite a bloke HERE
> I love these old style mountaineers.
> 
> I stood on the summit of Cruach Ardrain and looked at his route he used to estimate his 'rule' and thought 'Jeez'.


Don't forget to apply Tranters Correction!!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Don't forget to apply Tranters Correction!!







From this summit, a drop of around 1800 ft to the bealach then a 2100 ft ascent to Ben More (the left peak), oh, and proof we do have sunny days north of the border, steep and pathless


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Nov 2017)

Gad almighty, that's some rugged looking country . And I did a lot of stomping round about Southern Illinois.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Gad almighty, that's some rugged looking country . And I did a lot of stomping round about Southern Illinois.


The highest hill out of the three is Ben More is only 3, 850 odd ft asl.
I haven't walked it but I'm assured it is a steep pathless ascent for quite a bit.
We do have some gems up here.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 Nov 2017)

Been out double checking ones from yesterday, now convinced they ain't there.
2 more in same area.

Houston, Craigends Rd





First one found on a pylon
Houston, Auchans Rd..





Saw this but nothing on the DB..

No apparent level line


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Nov 2017)

@biggs682 @Drago I’m off next weekend if we wish to do some exploring. 
Bring your own pith helmet


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> @biggs682 @Drago I’m off next weekend if we wish to do some exploring.
> Bring your own pith helmet



I can't do next Saturday


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Nov 2017)

biggs682 said:


> I can't do next Saturday


I’m good for either.


----------



## And (11 Nov 2017)

Graffiti on Sheep Pasture incline, High Peak Trail - I wonder how many people go past this and not realise it's there...


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2017)

And said:


> Graffiti on Sheep Pasture incline, High Peak Trail - I wonder how many people go past this and not realise it's there...
> View attachment 382734


Two who got lost and decided to mark their final spot, my theory.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2017)

A couple from this morning's ride







Not sure about this one in Twywell 






Utility marker also in Twywell







Another utility marker this time in Thrapston 







And finally this one on the Hare and hounds in Great Addington


----------



## Bobby Mhor (12 Nov 2017)

Two today
Bishopton, Old Greenock Rd
(I love these type of on a dyke)






Bishopton, Old Convent (now Cora Campus)


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Nov 2017)

A different style of utility post in Kingsthorpe. 
I can just make out an etching in the stone. It looks like PCCD to me, but I could be wrong. 
(I usually am, according to Mrs Pete  )


----------



## And (12 Nov 2017)

Moor Lane, Elton


----------



## And (12 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Two who got lost and decided to mark their final spot, my theory.


Maybe! we do have form round here for burying people in unusual places....
http://www.praxxis.co.uk/brackenfield/mathersgrave.htm


----------



## Katherine (12 Nov 2017)

I spotted a benchmark on Warburton Bridge whilst on a group ride but obviously couldn't stop. Took the opportunity for a picture on a solo ride today but it was dark by the time I got there!
















However I did start my ride in the daylight and stopped for this stone way marker.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Nov 2017)

That extra ¾ is all important


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Any one beat this for an old pub?
> View attachment 382466



Yes.............
Ie;
_Bingley Arms_, Bardsey? (953AD - supposedly) http://www.bingleyarms.co.uk/history.php

_Old Bridge Inn_, Ripponden (1307) http://theoldbridgeinn.co.uk/about-us/
A lovely building, I have my own photographs of it
 

Digressing, regarding T_he_ _Shears_. there's another one at Liversedge (Hightown?), where Ned Ludd, & compatriots met up
I'm sure we went past your _'Shears'_ a couple of weeks ago, whilst getting a bit lost after visiting Halifax with wife & daughter

That said, I do recall running up Paris Gates, during the Bluebell Trail 10 a few years ago
I was suffering here, as I had Plantar Faciitis, & could only run easily uphill, downhills hurt


----------



## Bobby Mhor (13 Nov 2017)

!8 waypoints into GPS,
3 found + 1 on a whim (now undergrowth has died away)
Langbank, B789




Bishopton, B789




Houston, B789 (rivet)




Houston, Crosslee Rd


----------



## And (13 Nov 2017)

Burbage Moor, complete with skull and crossbones!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (14 Nov 2017)

1 pivot, 7 rivets and a NBM today..
KIlmacolm, West Glen Rd






Kilmacolm, same road (rivet)


----------



## And (14 Nov 2017)

As well as the one above, I had a good day out yesterday

milepost on Eastmoor





Companion stone on Wellington Monument






Another milepost on Burbage






Huge benchmark near Redmires





...and what appears to be a fireplace in a random location near Redmires


----------



## Bobby Mhor (15 Nov 2017)

Two today
Kilmacolm, BoW rd





Houston, Corsliehill Rd





Time to have a break


----------



## Asa Post (15 Nov 2017)

And said:


> ...and what appears to be a fireplace in a random location near Redmires
> View attachment 383146



According to Flickr, it used to be part of the wall of the Grouse and Trout public house, and was retained when the pub was demolished.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Nov 2017)

I wondered, thought it might have something to do with loaves and fishes or some such.


----------



## And (15 Nov 2017)

Asa Post said:


> According to Flickr, it used to be part of the wall of the Grouse and Trout public house, and was retained when the pub was demolished.


Many thanks! I love stuff like this


----------



## Bobby Mhor (16 Nov 2017)

Going down the 'fireplace' route, I came across this a few weeks ago
A well, the doings all removed as not in a very good situation, busy road at foot of a steep downhill stretch
I first thought along the lines of a grotto type structure Info HERE


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2017)

Quite an ornate door for roofless disused building by Wellingborough railway station


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Nov 2017)

A lousy photograph of a half fenced off Flush Bracket on the Old Police Station house in Diss. 






And a nice utility plaque on the church wall. 







A final Flush Bracket on Diss railway bridge. 

All spotted on a chilly 2 mile walk around the town while I was supposed to be working


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 383413
> 
> 
> A lousy photograph of a half fenced off Flush Bracket on the Old Police Station house in Diss.
> ...


Wht the foot on the wall in the last picture?


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Wht the foot on the wall in the last picture?


Scale..


----------



## biggs682 (18 Nov 2017)

Two from this morning's ride






This one by the old squash court in Felmersham 






And this one on Felmersham bridge.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2017)

Is the trip underground still on?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Is the trip underground still on?



not heard back


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Nov 2017)

Eventually.... it will happen


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Nov 2017)

Let the people say, "Amen".


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Nov 2017)

A few from today’s ride.












A couple of old utility plates on houses next door to each other. One, sadly, broken but still hanging in there!






And an iron milepost, opposite the above plates. 






After several churchyard hunts, I found summat! A Flush Bracket on Sibbertoft church. 






A different marker than usual, in Cottesbrooke. 

That’ll do for the day


----------



## Tim Hall (19 Nov 2017)

Up in London today with @rb58 et all, I was directed to this one. All roads lead to, or from, this point.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Nov 2017)

A couple of utility markers from the seaside.






One outside the Royal Exeter hotel






And one on the promenade.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (23 Nov 2017)

Out for a walk and searched for a couple or Three OS Rivets
Got two

(Both) Kilmacolm, Auchentiber Rd
..


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2017)

Come on team. One solid push and we'll have 100 pages of excellent bicycle exploring.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2017)

Drago said:


> Come on team. One solid push and we'll have 100 pages of excellent bicycle exploring.



Might be hard in a bathroom this narrow


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Nov 2017)

Appears to be an uncomfortable situation. Too small to read anything other than a paperback.


----------



## Drago (24 Nov 2017)

Is that the bidet?


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2017)

Two from a great 12 mile coastal walk






First a benchmark from a toilet block just along from Boscombe pier.









And then the trig post on Warren hill aka Hengitsbury head.






And the view back across to Bournemouth.


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Two from a great 12 mile coastal walk
> 
> View attachment 384463
> 
> ...


Did well to spot the first one.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Did well to spot the first one.


Old eagle eye


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Nov 2017)

A different style of utility marker, with the distance missing, in Trumpington on yesterdays ride.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2017)

A couple from this morning's walk













A couple of utility markers from the East cliff Rd and town centre area .






And a benchmark from the Nat West at the bottom of Exeter Hill .


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Nov 2017)

My Raliegh Technium CityLite, and a marker for the force main, recently installed.


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 384693
> 
> My Raliegh Technium CityLite, and a marker for the force main, recently installed.


The Force needs markers?


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Nov 2017)

It does here. Middle west, most people are pretty literal thinkers.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (28 Nov 2017)

Time to kick into action again. 
4 targets and one I pass regularly (hoping to see someone in the garden)

Bridge of Weir, Torr Rd
(It is there honest)






Houston (not Texas)
1st





2nd





a couple of 'curios' I'll upload once I cleared everything up..


----------



## Bobby Mhor (28 Nov 2017)

View attachment 385133

This was over the wall at one of the NBMs
Edit to add,
note the original wooden door and stone chair to the left of the door

This was a random, one only, can't think of a reason


----------



## uphillstruggler (29 Nov 2017)

First up, from the corner of Bradwell road and Newport road in New Bradwell


----------



## uphillstruggler (29 Nov 2017)

If memory serves me, Next up from a railway bridge over the grand union canal in Wolverton, the bridge is for shunting to and from the wolverton works


----------



## Bobby Mhor (29 Nov 2017)

Another haul (two)
This time by Shank's pony 

Both Port Glasgow
This one is the nearest to my house but is unreachable during summer months due to brambles etc





just over a mile to the west
Only the level mark was showing until....


----------



## uphillstruggler (29 Nov 2017)

Drago said:


> Took a big wide loop out to Milton Keynes today, down along the Grand Union Canal, bagged this Benchmark at Great Linford.
> 
> View attachment 345900
> 
> ...



I walk past that loads and never bothered to enquire as to what it is, ive only perused this thread but am now taking an active interest!

good job @Drago


----------



## Drago (29 Nov 2017)

One does ones best, what!


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2017)

uphillstruggler said:


> I walk past that loads and never bothered to enquire as to what it is, ive only perused this thread but am now taking an active interest!
> 
> good job @Drago



@uphillstruggler welcome to the club and happy spotting


----------



## uphillstruggler (29 Nov 2017)

Drago said:


> Hanslope, Church of St James the Great, cut mark SP 8037 4672.
> 
> View attachment 348563
> 
> View attachment 348565



that's a massive landmark - I can see it from north Milton Keynes at night when I walk the dog


----------



## Drago (29 Nov 2017)

It looks like Thunderbird 3! Where in MK are you? PM me if you don't want it made public.


----------



## uphillstruggler (29 Nov 2017)

Drago said:


> Where possible, it is desirable that trig points and benchmarks are sought on a steel framed bicycle.
> 
> The newest benchmarks date to the first half of the Sixties, so that last one should be at least 52 years old?



all of my 5 bikes are steel, shouldn't be an issue.

this could get addictive. these are the sort of threads that CC was/is great for.


----------



## uphillstruggler (29 Nov 2017)

Drago said:


> It looks like Thunderbird 3! Where in MK are you? PM me if you don't want it made public.



New Bradwell

I walk the dog early and late up at Oakridge, so the church is all lit up by then - Oakridge is the new estate at the eastern end of New Bradwell.


----------



## uphillstruggler (29 Nov 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Bit quiet on the Trigging front here recently, but yesterday, as my car was in a garage for some work, I went for a hike around Ampthill.
> I'd checked the databases for where to look, so had a route planned.
> 
> View attachment 352805
> ...



my mum use to live in one of the cottages on the access road up there, its a great spot to sit and waste some time


----------



## Drago (29 Nov 2017)

Ah, I know New Braddle well. I'm out other side of Hanslope from you, maybe 15 minutes drive if the roads are clear.

Oakridge is a nice spot. Quite high and exposed, looking down to Haversham village nestling in the valley a mile to the North. Oakridge hasn't been there long, but being high and exposed as it is the residents will know about when they do eventually get a hard Winter.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (30 Nov 2017)

The gubbins to drain the dam (I assume) where I got my first CBM yesterday.
They did it the easy way by breaching the dam wall


----------



## biggs682 (30 Nov 2017)

I have owned this Marin Bear Valley for 20+ years and as far as i can remember this is its first benchmark pose







It's from opposite Wilford's auction house in Wellingborough and one i have been parking next to it for a few years and never spotted it before


----------



## uphillstruggler (30 Nov 2017)

Drago said:


> Ah, I know New Braddle well. I'm out other side of Hanslope from you, maybe 15 minutes drive if the roads are clear.
> 
> Oakridge is a nice spot. Quite high and exposed, looking down to Haversham village nestling in the valley a mile to the North. Oakridge hasn't been there long, but being high and exposed as it is the residents will know about when they do eventually get a hard Winter.



You've even got the pronounciation of braddle right

You're not wrong there, the cold air rolls down into the river 'valley' but it's a great spot for walking the pooch.

I ride out your way, it's a handy end point for an out and back loop.

Breakfast at the forest café is a good stop too, if a little expensive


----------



## uphillstruggler (30 Nov 2017)

And then this *strange* marking on *Bozeat *church

View attachment 356609
[/QUOTE]

those two words appear in a lot of sentences regarding that place


----------



## uphillstruggler (30 Nov 2017)

Drago said:


> They're such a wonderful relic from our pioneering past and ought to be preserved better than they are.



agreed, but if you think of how many people actually know what they are and what they are for, its easy to just ignore them.

that's the issue when everything is done to cost - knock something down or replace and don't think about the history.

I had a look at the benchmark site, the amount of comments where 'wall now missing' or 'building not there' was quite startling. there should be some care to preserve historical information by councils etc when carrying out projects. I can understand cost factors but reservation should be make to keep/incorporate these marks into the refurbished building/Stucture.

bit of a simplistic view but who wants to live in a flat, bare concrete environment.


----------



## uphillstruggler (30 Nov 2017)

Drago said:


> I was in Stony Stratford yesterday...checked then database this morning and I must have walked right past one and missed it



I would imagine there are a few through there, with the high street being part of the old A5


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Nov 2017)

uphillstruggler said:


> And then this *strange* marking on *Bozeat *church
> 
> View attachment 356609



those two words appear in a lot of sentences regarding that place [/QUOTE]
Jerusalem Cross


----------



## uphillstruggler (30 Nov 2017)

Drago said:


> Speaking of railway lines, @PeteXXX have you visited the Salcey Forest railway line? The platform still exists where the route goes under the B526 and is fairly intact. There's also a benchmark on the road bridge so its a double points visit.



this thread is opening loads of good stuff. ive been knocking about out that way for years and never knew about the railway line although it makes sense that it passed through Roade.

just been having a look at the images, that station house would have made a lovely residence.

I think the single speed genesis and I need a day out that way very soon


----------



## biggs682 (30 Nov 2017)

uphillstruggler said:


> this thread is opening loads of good stuff. ive been knocking about out that way for years and never knew about the railway line although it makes sense that it passed through Roade.
> 
> just been having a look at the images, that station house would have made a lovely residence.
> 
> I think the single speed genesis and I need a day out that way very soon



loads of good cycling between MK and Northampton way


----------



## uphillstruggler (30 Nov 2017)

biggs682 said:


> loads of good cycling between MK and Northampton way



agreed, once im out past Haversham, usually the roads are great.

my location in Milton Keynes means I am on country roads in no time at all, I can get out to Bedford, Rushdon, Northampton, Banbury and out to Oxford without bothering with any A roads at all.

best of all is the grand union canal is only half a mile from my house so I can jump on that and be road free pretty much anywhere. I did actually start with canal bridge plaques a while ago but it just took too long to get anywhere 

progress will again now be a little slower since getting into this thread.


----------



## uphillstruggler (30 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> those two words appear in a lot of sentences regarding that place


Jerusalem Cross[/QUOTE]

Bozeat!

@Gravity Aided, im not a religious man but I am curious as to why this church has this type of marking, something to do with the crusades and those who took part?


----------



## biggs682 (30 Nov 2017)

uphillstruggler said:


> best of all is the grand union canal is only half a mile from my house so I can jump on that and be road free pretty much anywhere. I did actually start with canal bridge plaques a while ago but it just took too long to get anywhere



looking for os benchmarks etc etc has the same effect on average pace as well , so i have started to try and limit myself to how long i spend looking whilst out


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Nov 2017)

uphillstruggler said:


> Jerusalem Cross



Bozeat!

@Gravity Aided, im not a religious man but I am curious as to why this church has this type of marking, something to do with the crusades and those who took part?[/QUOTE]
I think it has to do with the Knights of the Holy Sepulcher, also with Godfrey of Bouillon.


----------



## Drago (30 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> ...Godfrey of Bouillon.



Who's nickname was Beefy!

There's a church of the Holy Sepulchre in Northampton. You'd have to wade through the junkies and winos to get to any benchmarks.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2017)

For early to mid century aerial pictures
https://britainfromabove.org.uk/


----------



## Drago (30 Nov 2017)

Next page and we've reached the magic century!


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Nov 2017)

Drago said:


> Who's nickname was Beefy!
> 
> There's a church of the Holy Sepulchre in Northampton. You'd have to wade through the junkies and winos to get to any benchmarks.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2017)

Sunbridge Road/Paradise Street, Bradford






Gratton Road, Bradford




Don't believe the arrow and the rodding point are connected.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Dec 2017)

Drago said:


> Who's nickname was Beefy!
> 
> There's a church of the Holy Sepulchre in Northampton. You'd have to wade through the junkies and winos to get to any benchmarks.


I also knew of Godfreys' Brother, Goldie.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 Dec 2017)

Shanks' Pony again so really local,
a RIVETing wander 

Kilmacolm area,
The first one I have already logged but they rebuilt the bridge and the rivet still as proud in the same position





A new find




Finally, a faint CBM which was found only after I looked from an angle




used my trusty old toothbrush to tidy it up, a bit nerdy but hell


----------



## Drago (1 Dec 2017)

That'll make a mess of your teeth!


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Shanks' Pony again so really local,
> a RIVETing wander
> 
> Kilmacolm area,
> ...



some good finds @Bobby Mhor


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> some good finds @Bobby Mhor


Thanks
I usually just whiz( really slowly) by these spots and had marked them down for a walk.
I find the rivets great fun to hunt for.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Thanks
> I usually just whiz( really slowly) by these spots and had marked them down for a walk.
> I find the rivets great fun to hunt for.



well hopefully i will bag a trig post 2moro am if its still there that is


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> well hopefully i will bag a trig post 2moro am if its still there that is


Who'd pinch a Trig Post?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> well hopefully i will bag a trig post 2moro am if its still there that is


Check here

Hopefully, all the ice will disappear before tomorrow and I'll have a quick look around somewhere.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 Dec 2017)

classic33 said:


> Who'd pinch a Trig Post?


I heard someone blew one up


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2017)

classic33 said:


> Who'd pinch a Trig Post?


You know what i mean

I might even venture down a hole 



Bobby Mhor said:


> Check here



its still listed so should be ok


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> You know what i mean
> 
> I might even venture down a hole
> 
> its still listed so should be ok


Shovel required, for infilling?


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2017)

classic33 said:


> Shovel required, for infilling?



no just a good torch


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Dec 2017)

I shall have to check Sunday and see if I can see the marker usually surrounded by woods , now that he leaves have dropped, and the snow has not yet fallen.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2017)

A couple from this morning's ride .













Trig post on the Denton - Horton road just after the mod building. 






And then this benchmark mark on Whiston church.





And one from inside the church .


----------



## Bobby Mhor (2 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> A couple from this morning's ride .
> 
> View attachment 385596
> View attachment 385597
> ...


You need to carry a set of secateurs and do a bit of light gardening around the trig. I've often thought of painting one nearby like the one done up like a Minion but sadly I can't paint worth a toss


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> A couple from this morning's ride .
> 
> View attachment 385596
> View attachment 385597
> ...


Very fine church interior. Quite elegant. (Don't get me started).


----------



## Drago (2 Dec 2017)

Well done team - this thread has reached its 100th Birthday!

I'm absolutely blown away at 100 pages of comradely fellowship. 100 pages encouraging folk to get out on their bikes and explore. Well done, and thank you to all that have contributed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Dec 2017)

This may well have another hundred pages or so, especially when churches have come into play.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Very fine church interior. Quite elegant. (Don't get me started).



i got there just as a lady was opening the church so took quite a few more interior pictures, it's one i have wanted to visit and check for benchmarks for ages , but it has no vehicular access as you have to access via a narrow and steep footpath alongside a hedgerow and have never fancied trying it on a road bike , well worth a visit for those near enough .


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> This may well have another hundred pages or so, especially when churches have come into play.


A fair few seem to have been used as Trig Points as well, over here, though.

@Drago, @biggs682, hope the "pot holing" goes ok.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (2 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> This may well have another hundred pages or so, especially when churches have come into play.


You want churches?
I've a few
One for starters.
Inchture Church.
Family connection as my wife's Grandfather was the Minister here in the 1930's


----------



## Bobby Mhor (2 Dec 2017)

Back to CBMs
3 today (4 actually but the photo isn't too clear, so a return visit.)
Lochwinnoch (all)


----------



## Bobby Mhor (2 Dec 2017)

Drago said:


> Well done team - this thread has reached its 100th Birthday!
> 
> I'm absolutely blown away at 100 pages of comradely fellowship. 100 pages encouraging folk to get out on their bikes and explore. Well done, and thank you to all that have contributed.


A great excuse to 'splice the mainbrace' later...

Aye, well done, folks. 
100 pages of interesting 'stuff'


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2017)

classic33 said:


> A fair few seem to have been used as Trig Points as well, over here, though.
> 
> @Drago, @biggs682, hope the "pot holing" goes ok.



I stopped by the Rugby club this morning but there were too many people milling about .


----------



## uphillstruggler (2 Dec 2017)

Stumbled over this on my morning stroll with the dog

Modern version?

I've still about 60 more pages to catch up on so apologies if these have been discussed or dismissed


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Dec 2017)

classic33 said:


> A fair few seem to have been used as Trig Points as well, over here, though.
> 
> @Drago, @biggs682, hope the "pot holing" goes ok.


The steeple, being a good distant surveyor's mark in olden times, perhaps?
My old roomate at Uni is a surveyor, I should ramble along, next time I'm in his neck o' the woods. (About 300 miles away).


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Dec 2017)

Congratulations to all of us!!

I await a telegram from Her Maj.


Hmmmm Wonder if there’s a BM on Buck House? I found the ones on the Tower of London a while ago..


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Congratulations to all of us!!
> 
> I await a telegram from Her Maj.
> 
> ...


At least one, who's gonna bag them though?
Northern edge of the building on the left-hand side of the map.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Dec 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Congratulations to all of us!!
> 
> I await a telegram from Her Maj.
> 
> ...



I found this one a couple of weeks ago just outside buck palace


----------



## biggs682 (3 Dec 2017)

Here's mine from this morning's ride , I spotted it a couple of weeks ago in the car sat at the traffic lights. 






It's opposite the vet's on London red , Wellingborough . I must ridden and driven past it a few hundred times and never spotted it .


----------



## Bobby Mhor (3 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> I found this one a couple of weeks ago just outside buck palace
> 
> View attachment 385769


A bucking good find




yeah, I'll get my coat


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> I found this one a couple of weeks ago just outside buck palace
> 
> View attachment 385769


There's a few listed round those parts.

New Scotland Yard anyone?




At least I'm not alone in attracting attention
_Visited on 22nd March 2015 by wrose. Grid referenc Like others I had been able to see it at an angle fro luck by asking at the Security Office just off Whiteha nowhere and asked if I needed help. On explaining seeing it himself. Three security gates later I was doing and common sense can win the day. The FB by the http://www.geograph.org.ukphoto/4711920_


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Dec 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> You want churches?
> I've a few
> One for starters.
> Inchture Church.
> ...


When doing the readings of a Sunday, I use a lectern given by this man. Note personal life.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asahel_Gridley


----------



## Bobby Mhor (3 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> When doing the readings of a Sunday, I use a lectern given by this man. Note personal life.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asahel_Gridley


Lectern reminded me of a school prank I pulled.
Our Headie would come in and stand then grasp it at both ends with his hands,
one day he 'found' marmalade
I almost got flung out of school for it

Two today
Kilmacolm (both)
this one is almost faded, I headed back today to try different angles


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Dec 2017)

BTW, our church altar frontal and vestments for both priest and deacon have the Jerusalem Cross on them, in blue, as they were put out for advent today.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> View attachment 385598
> 
> 
> Trig post on the Denton - Horton road just after the mod building.


Is this the one across the field, or is it one I’ve missed on the main drag?


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Is this the one across the field, or is it one I’ve missed on the main drag?



its on the main drag , 2nd field after the mod camp . Over main gate then over first gate on right and walk across to another gate on far side of field and its about 10 yards up the field and mind the horses !!!!!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (4 Dec 2017)

After getting the skirting boards sanded,
I grabbed the hunting 'tools'
and had a look for 11.

I got 5,
3 CBM(2 with rivets) and two individual rivets. 
Had to scrape and search
CBMs

Houston, Kilallan Rd. (all 3)




Under moss





There is a mark here, honest. I'd to excavate it


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> After getting the skirting boards sanded,
> I grabbed the hunting 'tools'
> and had a look for 11.
> 
> ...




that's above and beyond the call of duty , do you leave them exposed afterwards ??


----------



## Bobby Mhor (4 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> that's above and beyond the call of duty , do you leave them exposed afterwards ??


Nah, I cover them back up the best I can.
All sorts of grubs and beasties live under it.
I need a metal detector 'wand' for the rivets.

Rivet finding is getting obsessive


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> its on the main drag , 2nd field after the mod camp . Over main gate then over first gate on right and walk across to another gate on far side of field and its about 10 yards up the field and mind the horses !!!!!


I think that’s probably the one I photo’d from the road about 50 pages ago..

I looked across and didn’t fancy the animal challenge


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I think that’s probably the one I photo’d from the road about 50 pages ago..
> 
> I looked across and didn’t fancy the animal challenge


Walk as though you know YOU'RE in charge. The can smell fear!


----------



## uphillstruggler (4 Dec 2017)

A couple from near me

First off, Stanton Low Church, just behind Oakridge. An interesting story that may be featured on this thread soon


----------



## uphillstruggler (4 Dec 2017)

Secondly one from just around the corner from me although Alf wasn't that interested


----------



## Drago (4 Dec 2017)

I wonder why its been painted around like that?


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Nah, I cover them back up the best I can.
> All sorts of grubs and beasties live under it.
> I need a metal detector 'wand' for the rivets.
> 
> Rivet finding is getting obsessive



There are meant to be quite a few around here , when i run out of benchmarks they can be next


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I think that’s probably the one I photo’d from the road about 50 pages ago..
> 
> I looked across and didn’t fancy the animal challenge



i think you would struggle to see it other than being close as it in the hedge


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> i think you would struggle to see it other than being close as it in the hedge


I seem to remember that my pic was mainly hedge!!


----------



## uphillstruggler (4 Dec 2017)

Drago said:


> I wonder why its been painted around like that?



Make it more visible?

This one painted differently but for the same effect? Looks like the same colour paint -they are very close


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2017)

uphillstruggler said:


> View attachment 386007
> 
> 
> Make it more visible?
> ...


Rather takes the fun out of finding them


----------



## Bobby Mhor (5 Dec 2017)

uphillstruggler said:


> View attachment 386007
> 
> 
> Make it more visible?
> ...







I saw this from a distance, the image doesn't do the brightness of the paint justice..




At least paint it proper like


----------



## Drago (5 Dec 2017)

uphillstruggler said:


> A couple from near me
> 
> First off, Stanton Low Church, just behind Oakridge. An interesting story that may be featured on this thread soon



I know Stanton Low well. The trail between the farm outside Little Linford and the canal near the Black Horse used to (maybe still is) a right of way open to all vehicles, and I'd often use it as a fun diversion when I had a Super Tenere.


----------



## uphillstruggler (5 Dec 2017)

Drago said:


> I know Stanton Low well. The trail between the farm outside Little Linford and the canal near the Black Horse used to (maybe still is) a right of way open to all vehicles, and I'd often use it as a fun diversion when I had a Super Tenere.



It is still open as a right of way (gated road), it's part of a loop I do into haversham when the dog and I visit his family (and ours)


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Dec 2017)

A few from yesterday’s ride. 






A worn BM on St Johns Villa, now only the old wall remains intact, on Billing Road. 






This BM is on Queensgrove Methodist church, Kettering Road. I’ve seen it from the bus several times but this was the first visit on a bike. 












St Andrew’s hospital boasts a fine BM and bolt on the front wall of the main building.


----------



## uphillstruggler (7 Dec 2017)

Rich pickings on the grand union canal between Castlethorpe and Stoke Bruerne

The ornate bridge is over the canal in Cosgrove.

Not much along the Northampton branch unfortunately


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Dec 2017)

Nice haul! I found quite a few on the bridges a while ago. Not sure if they’re the same ones, but mine may have been nearer to Northampton. 
That bolt is interesting. Which bridge was that on, do you remember?


----------



## biggs682 (7 Dec 2017)

uphillstruggler said:


> Rich pickings on the grand union canal between Castlethorpe and Stoke Bruerne
> 
> The ornate bridge is over the canal in Cosgrove.
> 
> Not much along the Northampton branch unfortunately



good finds there


----------



## uphillstruggler (7 Dec 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Nice haul! I found quite a few on the bridges a while ago. Not sure if they’re the same ones, but mine may have been nearer to Northampton.
> That bolt is interesting. Which bridge was that on, do you remember?



Evening @PeteXXX

I think it was on the road that runs down from Grafton Regis, Theres another bolt further around the arch of the bridge but I'd have fallen into the canal trying to get the picture


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Dec 2017)

Sometimes, the quest is tricky... or downright dangerous!


----------



## Drago (7 Dec 2017)

Many of the bridges along that stretch have flush brackets.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2017)

Drago said:


> Many of the bridges along that stretch have flush brackets.


Would that make it harder or easier to end up wet!


----------



## Drago (8 Dec 2017)

You're fairly safe! I've got a big circular hike planned for next week which takes in that stretch of the canal, so I'll see what pickings there are.


----------



## uphillstruggler (8 Dec 2017)

Drago said:


> Many of the bridges along that stretch have flush brackets.



I did notice but progress was slow as it was


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2017)

Too cold and frosty for a ride this morning.







Spotted this benchmark whilst driving through Wollaston on an errand for my parents . It's on the Methodist church .


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Dec 2017)

It was a bit chilly out on the bike this morning!!!











A couple of finds on Kingsthorpe Grove primary school.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Sometimes, the quest is tricky... or downright dangerous!


You could end up having to explain what you're doing, to disbelieving police officers!


----------



## Drago (9 Dec 2017)

Just tell them you know me. That'll guarantee you a night in the cells!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 Dec 2017)

Afternoon, folks.
I've been based in the frozen East of Jockland.
Bagged quite a few marks on my travels, I'll post a few when I return back to base.
Hiked back up Kinpurnie Tower to bag the mark I never knew was there the day I bagged the trig point
Keep warm darn sarff


----------



## Bobby Mhor (12 Dec 2017)

Back at base..
Topical one this
Dundee, Perth Rd
It must be spreading north





Three from other 13 I got..
Newtyle, Kinpurney Tower ( a reet stiff ascent to get this one)





Newtyle
There is a CBM here




Newtyle village





Now searched the village and some of the outlying bits,
29 marks and 20 found although more than a few marks are faded badly due the local stone used to build. An 'old' village which helped.
3 out of 4 1949 marks still prominent funnily.
Edit to add. The tower one is 1949 but is just outside the village and much higher.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Dec 2017)

A plaque on access shaft into a coal mine on the delivery road to Coalville retail park....
Probably a very long, dark drop under this!!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 Dec 2017)

Tentsmuir Forest, Fife




Built in the 18th century, with a turf roof, it stored ice from local ponds and ice landed from ships at nearby Tayport. Home now to Natterer's bats





The marker post was erected in 1794 as a boundary marker for salmon fishing rights. Then, it was on the coastline, but the sand dunes have since reclaimed land.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (17 Dec 2017)

This has been a great thread, I love learning about new things and I'd never heard of bench marks et al before.
Here are my efforts
1. On a new build near Lymington, New Forest (presumably a fake mark)






2. Rhayader, mid Wales, very close to the cross roads in the middle of town






3. On a church Siddington, Cheshire (bottom right)






May the force be with you!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (17 Dec 2017)

Another one above Castleton, Peak District on a stile in a dry stone wall.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 Dec 2017)

Tail End Charlie said:


> 1. On a new build near Lymington, New Forest (presumably a fake mark)
> View attachment 387543


Can you give a rough location? (near as possible)


----------



## Tail End Charlie (17 Dec 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Can you give a rough location? (near as possible)


Sorry it was near Lyndhurst not Lymington. About 1.5 miles SW of Lyndhurst there's a farm called Allum Green Farm and it was on one of its walls. The building looked very clean, so I presumed a new build or at least an up market renovation.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Dec 2017)

@Tail End Charlie There’s so much stuff out there to find! 
It always adds extra fun to a ride or walk.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 Dec 2017)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Sorry it was near Lyndhurst not Lymington. About 1.5 miles SW of Lyndhurst there's a farm called Allum Green Farm and it was on one of its walls. The building looked very clean, so I presumed a new build or at least an up market renovation.


Here you go.

SU 2788 0699 37.8745 N 5 3 0.6 1959 HO ALLUM GREEN S FACE SW ANG

Jeez, that looks like shoddy building work


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> @Tail End Charlie There’s so much stuff out there to find!
> It always adds extra fun to a ride or walk.



There certainly is and it's strange how you find some of them .


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Dec 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Here you go.
> 
> SU 2788 0699 37.8745 N 5 3 0.6 1959 HO ALLUM GREEN S FACE SW ANG
> 
> Jeez, that looks like shoddy building work


Looks like a case of amateur tuck-pointing on old mortar. DAMHIKT


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Looks like a case of amateur tuck-pointing on old mortar. DAMHIKT


Even an amateur could point it up better than that..
The brickie left the scene after putting on his 10-gallon hat as he mounted his horse.
On this side of the pond, he'd be called a cowboy builder


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Dec 2017)

If that's building, he might be better off on the open range, with a sod house.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Dec 2017)

A couple from yesterday’s ride, on opposite sides of the main road into Pitsford. One straight, t’other a bit on the wonk!
I was just about to grab a pic of a BM on the village hall when my phone battery died!


----------



## Drago (18 Dec 2017)

I love those old cast iron utility marker plates.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 387649
> View attachment 387650
> 
> 
> ...



Blimey i have just back tracked to find the Village hall one

The CC Trig Point bagger thread, now incorporating other interesting geographs

And there it is


----------



## Bobby Mhor (20 Dec 2017)

Dunno, if these are geographs but anyway from an earlier trip 

Another world class golfer in his cycling get up





Found these two outside Errol in the Carse of Gowrie


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Dec 2017)

Just south of Bowness on the A592
At the junction with the B5360












https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1766219
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1766212
Location map, below photograph


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2017)

Not sure about this morning's one .








It's about six inches from a faceplate on Boughton church . 

What do you reckon @PeteXXX ?


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Dec 2017)

Hard to tell.. our local stone is quite susceptible to weathering, isn’t it.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Hard to tell.. our local stone is quite susceptible to weathering, isn’t it.



Very much


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Not sure about this morning's one .
> 
> View attachment 387930
> 
> ...


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2017)

Just one this morning






Last cottage in Geddington on the road to that goes around the back of Boughton house


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2017)

A few from today’s ride..






A milestone I pass near every day on my way to and from work in Harrowden. 











Trig Point in Weekley Woods, Kettering. 






Final find was a BM on Draughton church. 

Happy Christmas folks!


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2017)

And a Happy Christmas to you and all the Trig Point family!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (25 Dec 2017)

Merry Christmas baggers


----------



## biggs682 (25 Dec 2017)

@PeteXXX good find in Weekley woods is this by all the football pitches


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2017)

Only one from this morning's ride






Chelveston church 







Nice big G R post box in Raunds


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> @PeteXXX good find in Weekley woods is this by all the football pitches


It was tricky to find, actually. It’s in a private estate, Boughton House, I think. 






I crossed from the A4300 but came unstuck. It’s a total mudfest!! I exited via Grange Farm and it was a decent farm track.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> It was tricky to find, actually. It’s in a private estate, Boughton House, I think.
> 
> View attachment 388553
> 
> ...


ah ok


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Dec 2017)

Meanwhile.. down on the canal banks.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (26 Dec 2017)

Meanwhile on a short stroll through Blairgowrie.




A now unused black VR post box.
I walked about two miles and never came across any NBMS, the local red sandstone looked well mangled by erosion, more like the road traffic along a busy road.


----------



## winjim (27 Dec 2017)

I'm back home for Christmas so here's one from our boxing day walk. This is in Hawley Woods, where I spent a significant portion of my childhood playing and riding my bike. It's an MOD training ground with an RE training barracks in it, hence the RE survey mark.







Across the far side of the lake is the sailing club where I learned to sail and kayak, and there used to be a military boat training facility next to it but it's been dismantled now. It wasn't unusual when I was a kid to see a load of squaddies hiding in the bushes while their mates built a bridge over the lake. They do less of that nowadays though they still carry out exercises in other parts of the woods. Sandhurst Academy is not far away.

It's also used for filming. If anybody remembers the game show Run The Gauntlet from the 1980s, that was filmed here. Recently it was the location for Jurassic World.


ETA: Today we walked there but I spent pretty much the entire first sixteen years of my life riding my bike around those woods, so it counts, ok?


----------



## Katherine (27 Dec 2017)

Not sure how 'original' this is! The picture on the stone tells you the name of the pub. It is on the old part of the A57 so I guess it's an old coaching inn.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2017)

This morning's haul 






This utility marker in Stoke Goldington 






Then this mile stone between Gayhurst and Stoke Goldington.






Then another mile stone just before Emberton 






And guess what yes another one just opposite Emberton Park .

Must have ridden past all of them load's of times and never noticed them before.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Dec 2017)

A very grockly trig point, but hey, it's Christmas...


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Dec 2017)

Spotted this BM on the junction of Military Road and Bailiff Street Northampton, this afternoon.
Looks like the person repointing the brickwork got a bit carried away!! <doh>


----------



## uphillstruggler (30 Dec 2017)

Out for a stroll with the pooch today and remembered looking at the website and it pointing this out 




The drill hall in wolverton 

As you can see, Alf wasn't that interested in this one either


----------



## Drago (30 Dec 2017)

That's the olde Oxfordshire and Bucks regiment hall. I think the air cadets use it now?


----------



## uphillstruggler (30 Dec 2017)

Drago said:


> That's the olde Oxfordshire and Bucks regiment hall. I think the air cadets use it now?



Correct. 

It's a very good looking building


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2017)

uphillstruggler said:


> Correct.
> 
> It's a very good looking building



At least its getting used , too many of these older building sat empty


----------



## uphillstruggler (31 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> At least its getting used , too many of these older building sat empty


I've had a conversation about a benchmark I posted earlier on in the thread should be quite interesting and I'll post it when I havent had a beer because it's New Year

Best wishes


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2017)

A few from todays ride.






First one, a nice, well defined, BM on the Sacred Heart of Jesus and St. Cuthbert church, in Bedford town centre.










Then this loophole in Newton Blossomville. 
The enemy would have quaked in their boots if a blunderbus was loosed of at them from there!






Last find was on St Peter's church, Tyringham.

At least the wind and rain gave them all a good wash and dry today!!

Happy New Year triggers


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2018)

A couple from this morning's ride






A V R post box in Cottesbrooke






And a benchmark that I think @PeteXXX logged a while back on one of the pubs in Brixworth .


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2018)

@biggs682 yep, I remember that one. 





Have you already logged this one in Ecton village? It’s on No. 78, across the road from the alms houses.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 Jan 2018)

This old lamppost was originally one erected outside the home of the local Town Provost ( a Jock version of Mayor).
It had an ornate light with the local authority crest on all four panes of glass, sadly now left to the vagaries of everything.

The same as this.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> View attachment 389639
> 
> 
> This old lamppost was originally one erected outside the home of the local Town Provost ( a Jock version of Mayor).
> ...


That second one looks like target practise for the local scrotery!
Nice find.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> @biggs682 yep, I remember that one.
> View attachment 389636
> 
> 
> Have you already logged this one in Ecton village? It’s on No. 78, across the road from the alms houses.



Don't think so , only remember the one on the church in all fairness


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2018)

I've just found MrsPete's next present, if she's nice to me! 

~Japanese Trig Point~


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 Jan 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> That second one looks like target practise for the local scrotery!
> Nice find.


Thanks,
They were, unfortunately.
Every four years, a new one would be erected, I know of one other possibility .I'll have a look next time I'm out that way but I give no hope.
This one was in the posh, genteel village of Kilmacolm, I'll see my contacts up there for more information.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I've just found MrsPete's next present, if she's nice to me!
> 
> ~Japanese Trig Point~


you mean you are going to spend nearly £5 !!!


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2018)

biggs682 said:


> you mean you are going to spend nearly £5 !!!


Plus P&P!


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jan 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> View attachment 389639
> 
> 
> This old lamppost was originally one erected outside the home of the local Town Provost ( a Jock version of Mayor).
> ...


What a shame people can't have nice things.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> What a shame people can't have nice things.


Vandalism is sadly a part of society now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jan 2018)

I see that more as criminal damage to property. The Crown asks for 200 hours community service, M'Lud.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I see that more as criminal damage to property. The Crown asks for 200 hours community service, M'Lud.


In the stocks first!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Jan 2018)

classic33 said:


> In the stocks first!



There's a set not too far from me ('as the crow flies')
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2388999
https://www.britishlistedbuildings....on-lake-lane-warmfield-cum-heath#.Wky2uEx2vIU

Obligatory photo, circa 1989/1990





I know a couple of the (higher ranking) Clergy, at Wakefield Cathedral, & have suggested that they build a replica set, & install them by the west-door, or the south, & sell left overs from the Treacey Hall café, to throw on Saturday afternoons
Sadly, Canon Tony, thinks I wasn't being serious


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Jan 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> View attachment 389639
> 
> 
> This old lamppost was originally one erected outside the home of the local Town Provost ( a Jock version of Mayor).
> ...



There's the remains of threes not too far from me
'Stumps' now
Visible?



Or this?


----------



## Cuchilo (3 Jan 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> View attachment 389639
> 
> 
> This old lamppost was originally one erected outside the home of the local Town Provost ( a Jock version of Mayor).
> ...


Ive seen loads of those around London . I assumed they where Victorian sewer vents .


----------



## Bobby Mhor (3 Jan 2018)

Cuchilo said:


> Ive seen loads of those around London . I assumed they where Victorian sewer vents .


Rather posh, genteel, nose in the air Kilmacolm doesn't do sewers (apparently the posh never s*it)


----------



## Bobby Mhor (5 Jan 2018)

One of Charles Rennie Mackintosh's architectural designs
'Windyhill' in nearby posh village of Kilmacolm





there is another but not so obvious gatehouse with Mackintosh connections nearby

Wikipedia HERE
I knew one of the previous owners and know that he'll be kicking himself as he placed it on the market for under a mill.
£3 mill, aye right, chanty wrassler.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (7 Jan 2018)

Remains (fireplace and chimney) of rail walkers shed along the old now defunct Greenock and Ayrshire Railway. I remember the shed was of wood, not too large but as usual, some ned burnt it down(I'm talking late 60s early 70s) when I worked at a nearby farm. The old railway is now part of NCN 75(used daily when not icy/snowy). A recent water pipe was cut across the track about 20 ft from the ruin, I kinda mentioned to the site foreman I was keeping an eye on it in case they just razed it to the ground, why not.
Mind you, a bit iffy really a wooden building with a fireplace.

Some info HERE


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jan 2018)

Yankees?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (7 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yankees?


Aye, just love the 'Evil Empire'
When I'm not here , I'm on River Ave Blues.
been a fan since the mid-70s
There was a US Naval Base at nearby Holy Loch and got pally with a Wisconsinite and obviously, the Packers and for some reason, I never found out, he was a Yankees fan.
Listened to AFN radio from Germany on the AM bands then we got gridiron circa 1981 on local TV, baseball too but baseball disappeared (I used streaming links for years). I now subscribe to MLB.tv so never miss a game, nor sleep as I just watch your evening games when I get up in the morning.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jan 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Aye, just love the 'Evil Empire'
> When I'm not here , I'm on River Ave Blues.
> been a fan since the mid-70s
> There was a US Naval Base at nearby Holy Loch and got pally with a Wisconsinite and obviously, the Packers and for some reason, I never found out, he was a Yankees fan.
> Listened to AFN radio from Germany on the AM bands then we got gridiron circa 1981 on local TV, baseball too but baseball disappeared (I used streaming links for years). I now subscribe to MLB.tv so never miss a game, nor sleep as I just watch your evening games when I get up in the morning.


*Packers?!!!!!!*








I appreciate your liking for baseball, a great pastime. I was a catcher, nothing like my father, who went all the way up the minors to AAA ball . I din't go much past Little League, the whole Achilles tendon thing.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (8 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> *Packers?!!!!!!*
> View attachment 390619
> View attachment 390618
> 
> I appreciate your liking for baseball, a great pastime. I was a catcher, nothing like my father, who went all the way up the minors to AAA ball . I din't go much past Little League, the whole Achilles tendon thing.




Even the great Ragnar knew what was best for him

AAA, just below The Show
Tough life in the minors back in the day, even now.
Pretty bad form the MLB doesn't increase conditions for those through the system when you look at Ellsbury's annual cost compared to Judge's present salary, it shows the game is nuts....I should have taught my son to pitch left handed


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jan 2018)

My dad only lasted a season, his brother died during off season, and he had to help support the family, as he had a younger brother still in school. In the thirties, it was a good way to keep on eating, not be a drain on household, and when you got home, a job may be waiting for you at a factory that needed "ringers" for the industrial leagues. Which is exactly what happened.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jan 2018)

A nicely presented GR postbox on Forest Road, near Salcey Forest.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (8 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> My dad only lasted a season, his brother died during off season, and he had to help support the family, as he had a younger brother still in school. In the thirties, it was a good way to keep on eating, not be a drain on household, and when you got home, a job may be waiting for you at a factory that needed "ringers" for the industrial leagues. Which is exactly what happened.


Not so good.

I'm about finished reading 'The Glory of their Times', it shows how a lot of these players escaped the mines, etc., well written but in the interviewee's words, not the author. Humbling.
It's a slow Hot Stove time...
A couple of Yankees books for Xmas, I'll get round to them soon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jan 2018)

About 8 weeks until pitchers and catchers report for spring training, I'd guess.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (8 Jan 2018)

13th Feb...
first workout for all 20th (I think)


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> 13th Feb...
> first workout for all 20th (I think)


Final preperations for the massacre?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (9 Jan 2018)

classic33 said:


> Final preperations for the massacre?


This year, it'll be Murderers Row re-incarnated..sorry about the off topic. folks.
Back to the serious business

Outside Dunning, Perthshire






Interesting but no evidence has surfaced as to it being genuine


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> This year, it'll be Murderers Row re-incarnated..sorry about the off topic. folks.
> Back to the serious business
> 
> Outside Dunning, Perthshire
> ...


http://www.scotlandmag.com/magazine/issue53/12009840.html


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jan 2018)

A couple of signs from today’s ride alongside the Brampton Valley railway, just south of Chapel Brampton station.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jan 2018)

@Bobby Mhor & @Gravity Aided 

You should start a thread about such games!

I give it one page before someone says it just Rounders for bigger kids


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jan 2018)

It's a whole industry over here. Although soccer is becoming more prevalent. (Snort/guffaw)


----------



## Bobby Mhor (9 Jan 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> @Bobby Mhor & @Gravity Aided
> 
> You should start a thread about such games!
> 
> I give it one page before someone says it just Rounders for bigger kids


Two posts

Like the railway markers
@172traindriver could spot some of these on his routes


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Jan 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Two posts
> 
> Like the railway markers
> @172traindriver could spot some of these on his routes



Where, where


----------



## Bobby Mhor (9 Jan 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Where, where


Go back a few posts to Pete's track markers


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Jan 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Go back a few posts to Pete's track markers



Got you 
A couple of gradients and a 5mph and whistle board for a crossing


----------



## Bobby Mhor (9 Jan 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Got you
> A couple of gradients and a 5mph and whistle board for a crossing


Find and photo more like them, unusual ones, please


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 390882
> 
> 
> View attachment 390883
> ...



i am hoping to ride the Brampton valley this weekend


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jan 2018)

biggs682 said:


> i am hoping to ride the Brampton valley this weekend


It do get busy over the weekends! And it’s a bit claggy at the moment.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> It do get busy over the weekends! And it’s a bit claggy at the moment.



Well i was planning early start but if its glaggy might give it a miss , i just wanted to give the old Marin a good run


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jan 2018)

Not too claggy to ride on an MTB, but my CX was a bit wibbly in places!


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jan 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Find and photo more like them, unusual ones, please


I shall find and photo American ones, I know a bit of Ferroequinology and Ferroequinarchaeology.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I shall find and photo American ones, I know a bit of Ferroequinology and Ferroequinarchaeology.


Is that legal?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I shall find and photo American ones, I know a bit of Ferroequinology and Ferroequinarchaeology.


Wooosh.
I'll ask my friend Google although I've a rough idea
Wow, a posh name for Trainspotter, I'm more into planes


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jan 2018)

I like planes as well, used to be a big airshow here, but they moved it to Peoria. I've also photographed a lot of weather. Like this dust devil.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jan 2018)

classic33 said:


> Is that legal?


Yes and no. Depends on who you ask. I once was stopped and detained by railroad police, for taking pictures, for which they usually claim trespass. Local police show up, ask what the problem is, they tell him I'm taking pictures of their trains. I state the trains, by their nature, are significant and newsworthy, and that I was taking pictures from public right of way. Police let me go.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes and no. Depends on who you ask. I once was stopped and detained by railroad police, for taking pictures, for which they usually claim trespass. Local police show up, ask what the problem is, they tell him I'm taking pictures of their trains. I state the trains, by their nature, are significant and newsworthy, and that I was taking pictures from public right of way. Police let me go.


At least I'm not the only one being stopped!!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 Jan 2018)

Out hunting today,
I reckon 3 miles pavement crawling in the W end of Greenock, a happy hunting ground but not today, a random visit but one mark..
Greenock, Robertson St.






Thr Free French Memorial





A war memorial to the Free French forces who fought in the Second World War stands on the western brow of the hill. The Free French memorial was built in the shape of the Cross of Lorraine, the emblem of the Free French, combined with an anchor. It has plaques commemorating the loss of the Flower-class corvettes _Alyssa_ and _Mimosa_, and of the submarine _Surcouf_. Locally, it is also associated with the memory of the loss of the _Maillé Brézé_ which blew up at the Tail of the Bank.
A side story HERE

I've a couple of other stuff, I'll post once all reduced etc.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (12 Jan 2018)

TP Craigs Top, Greenock






TP10196 Craigs Top Flagstaff ( the remains) Intersected Station





and shock, horror, an alloy bike

On a Greenock church


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2018)

Just the one today.






Very erroded but there on the empty Pub in the centre of Stevington , Bedfordshire


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jan 2018)

Well spotted!


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Well spotted!



I have looked for it a couple of times before so it was nice to actually find it


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jan 2018)

Just a G R post box this morning









In Quinton .


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jan 2018)

A selection from today near Chapel Brampton railway station, now Sustrans cycle route 6.







No markers left on the gradient post.











It's the post on the wonk, not my photo’s l






Another gradient marker, about to vanish into the brambles!











Last time I rode past, this 'M' was a 'W', for whistle at the crossing just up the track. It's been bent over now. I tried to straighten it up but the metal defeated me.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> A selection from today near Chapel Brampton railway station, now Sustrans cycle route 6.
> 
> 
> View attachment 391674
> ...


Is there a "B" missing on the fifth photo?


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Just a G R post box this morning
> 
> View attachment 391434
> View attachment 391435
> ...



Ah, you were up my end.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2018)

Drago said:


> Ah, you were up my end.


Could have been worded better!!


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2018)

Drago said:


> Ah, you were up my end.



Yep , I had mi5 clearance


----------



## Drago (16 Jan 2018)

When I commuted I'd cycle through Quinton and Preston Deanery most days. T'was a pleasant jaunt.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2018)

Just one from a birthday stroll around Oundle






On the Most Holy Name of Jesus church on Benefield rd.






And this great sign on one of the buildings used by Oundle School.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jan 2018)

Happy Birthday, @biggs682 !


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Happy Birthday, @biggs682 !


As it happens just reading your latest blog and thanks


----------



## Tim Hall (17 Jan 2018)

Reigate Hill, War Department marker, telling us where the boundary is. There was all kinds of military stuff there during WW1 and WWII. Indeed there's a fort dating from the end of the 19th century, as part of the London Defence Scheme.






Coal Tax post a bit further along Reigate Hill. These denoted the boundary of area where the City of London could levy a tax on coal, hence the City of London coat of arms.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jan 2018)

2 very nice and different ones there @Tim Hall


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2018)

I'm edging back into the saddle now, so hope to have a few for you soon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jan 2018)

A _Tori_, or Bird gate, Sister Cities Garden representing Asahikawa, Japan. near the garden for Vladimir, Russia. Canterbury is also a Sister City, but has no garden.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jan 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm edging back into the saddle now, so hope to have a few for you soon.



Wahay


----------



## pjd57 (18 Jan 2018)

Maryhill Burgh halls , Maryhill rd , Glasgow.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 Jan 2018)

Keeping the post on the front page 

Passed this fella east of Bishopton before the snow fell


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2018)

Going off topic slightly. Given the fact that most churches have been benchmarked, with others also used as Trig Points. Anyone know what the difference between Burial Area/Ground, Cemetery and Funeral Area is?

Is it down to religion or something else?


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jan 2018)

I'm assuming that Burial Ground is a part of a churchyard as opposed to a Cemetery, which almost always seems to be a single use plot of land or acreage used by a community for all burials regardless of creed or status in the church. Our church has a Columbarium, but no churchyard, as that is not the tradition in this area of the States, in urban areas, to have actual burials in the yard of the church. That being said, there are separate Jewish and Roman Catholic cemeteries in my town, and sections of Jewish and Roman Catholic graves in the public cemetery. Some country churches do have graveyards. Churches usually have the funeral itself in the sanctuary or funeral home, then go to the graveside for the blessing and burial service. My mother was buried Eastern Rite R.C. (in 1979) and this was also the way it was done there. Sometimes, due to the frost line being so deep here, winter burials may be delayed until the ground warms in the spring. My Ma was buried on All Saints Day, or +1, and was the last burial in that cemetery until the spring. I knew this because my wife's grandmother passed a week later, and was held over in cold storage until April. Not that I knew her at the time.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jan 2018)

Near my town, about a good bicycle ride away, there is an area that has two cemeteries, one for Democrats, one for Republicans.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jan 2018)

Not old stuff, but in the future it will be!

Hand sculpted bricks in the Nene flood defences, Northampton.


----------



## Drago (25 Jan 2018)

Well spotted Pete. Whereabouts are they?


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jan 2018)

Drago said:


> Well spotted Pete. Whereabouts are they?


All along the wall on the north bank behind Latimer & Crick’s old building.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (25 Jan 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Not old stuff, but in the future it will be!
> Hand sculpted bricks in the Nene flood defences, Northampton.


Like it. Pete
Interesting stuff is timeless,
they've been repairing a lot of the small bridges in the countryside around here, not in the usual concrete shuttered soulless way but stripping it down and rebuilding with the original stone.
They've even replaced this OS rivet in the correct place




I'll get a photo of one of the bridges at some point for reference.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jan 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Like it. Pete
> Interesting stuff is timeless,
> they've been repairing a lot of the small bridges in the countryside around here, not in the usual concrete shuttered soulless way but stripping it down and rebuilding with the original stone.
> They've even replaced this OS rivet in the correct place
> ...


It’s for the future, isn’t it?! 






Here’s another one.. I think they got the local school kids involved in the designs.


----------



## Cuchilo (25 Jan 2018)

I found one 




The boundary of Bushy park ( kingston side ) There was about four of them with in 1/4 of a mile heading towards the river Thames and past the church .


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2018)

Second one found on Shaw Mill





Mark and Bolt on Church Tower, Harrison Road, Trinity Road. _Building posted 8th July_




One side of a monument on the West side. Two of the three remaining faces marked but unable to get a picture.




Two corner stones, police station, Harrison Road. BM missing under the first.(Time & Tide).


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jan 2018)

Cuchilo said:


> I found one
> View attachment 393157
> 
> The boundary of Bushy park ( kingston side ) There was about four of them with in 1/4 of a mile heading towards the river Thames and past the church .


WooHoo!!!


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2018)

@NorthernDave, any idea where?
Using the above post as a clue.
Viewed looking East, approx.








There appears to be an opening, three foot by two foot, into the tunnel behind the 1/2" steel plate.









Closed off by at least three walls of red brick.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2018)

Drago said:


> I think the old utilities markers are wonderful. Its a shame to see them crumbling. Wouldn't mind one for the garden, but I think only about 1/4 is visible and the underground section is fan shaped to stop collectors pulling them out then ground.


Can get a concrete marker post. Been knocked over and will probably vanish soon.

Still awaiting an answer on the plate anyway!


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Jan 2018)

classic33 said:


> @NorthernDave, any idea where?
> Using the above post as a clue.
> Viewed looking East, approx.
> View attachment 393168
> ...



Blimey, no idea - at a guess somewhere on the ex-Wetherby line?


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Blimey, no idea - at a guess somewhere on the ex-Wetherby line?


Nice guess, but it's a bit out, just outside the center of halifax.
Not showing on any map.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2018)

Cuchilo said:


> I found one
> View attachment 393157
> 
> The boundary of Bushy park ( kingston side ) There was about four of them with in 1/4 of a mile heading towards the river Thames and past the church .


The other three?


----------



## Drago (25 Jan 2018)

I love those old cable markers.


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Jan 2018)

classic33 said:


> Nice guess, but it's a bit out, just outside the center of halifax.
> Not showing on any map.



Is it the tunnel under the A629 near The Shay?
The only other place I can think of is the former Queensbury line, maybe at St Pauls?


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Is it* the tunnel under the A629 near The Shay?*
> The only other place I can think of is the former Queensbury line, maybe at St Pauls?


Built but never used.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jan 2018)

Possibly my worst photo of a Flush Bracket due to having to poke my phone through a railing, in the dark, and guessing where to point it back towards myself 






It’s FB 10165, in Melton Mowbray, on Brooksby Melton College.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2018)

Georgian Letter box, Queensbury




Edward VII letter box








Back over the road from the letter box above.




Old Ward Boundary mark, Black Dyke mills, Queensbury.




Queensbury Station, Keighley Junction BM91489 Cockin Lane, Thornton




This must have been at the trackside, if it's not been moved there. Halifax Junction, Queensbury Station








Down at the Bradford Junction.




Stone seat, Station Road


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2018)

Georgian Letter box, Queensbury
View attachment 393369

Edward VII letter box
View attachment 393371

View attachment 393372

Back over the road from the letter box above.
View attachment 393373

Old Ward Boundary mark, Black Dyke mills, Queensbury.
View attachment 393374

Queensbury Station, Keighley Junction, Cocking Lane
View attachment 393376

This must have been at the trackside, if it's not been moved there. Halifax Junction, Queensbury Station
View attachment 393377

View attachment 393382

Down at the Bradford Junction.
View attachment 393381

Stone seat, Station Road
View attachment 393383


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jan 2018)

Ecton World war 2 memorial


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2018)

Hopwood Lane, junction with Stirling Street.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jan 2018)

A couple of utility marker's in Walgrave one each side of a drive


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jan 2018)

Another pic of one of @biggs682 previous mileposts. 






And a BM on the Three Cranes, in Turvey.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jan 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 393630
> 
> 
> Another pic of one of @biggs682 previous mileposts.
> ...



Is that what the milepost looks like in the daylinght

Never spotted the one on the Three Cranes Before well done @PeteXXX


----------



## Tim Hall (28 Jan 2018)

Top of Box Hill. I had a look round the fort, a few hundred metres away, incase I could spot a WD marker like I found the other day on Reigate Hill but no luck. It's the next in the chain of London Defence Positions.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2018)

Any point in reporting a visit to one, but failed to find?

Catherine Slack, near Queensbury. Recorded as a surface block. But to date no reports on the trigpointing site of it being located. "Landowner" has a weird sense of "fun", allowed on but then dog was let loose.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (31 Jan 2018)

classic33 said:


> Any point in reporting a visit to one, but failed to find?
> 
> Catherine Slack, near Queensbury. Recorded as a surface block. But to date no reports on the trigpointing site of it being located. "Landowner" has a weird sense of "fun", allowed on but then dog was let loose.


That's why you always use a lump of a branch or use a stout walking stick when in unknown places.

Quite a few DNF's over the TP UK and BenchMark site, I reckon I'm 30% success rate (being generous) on what I've looked for and I've used GPS


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2018)

A "double" from yesterday. A Georgian freestanding double post box. Outside the Post Office in Bradford.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (2 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> A "double" from yesterday. A Georgian freestanding double post box. Outside the Post Office in Bradford.
> View attachment 394217
> 
> View attachment 394218


Mr C.. 
a personalised post office box?
*G*rim *R*eaper


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2018)

Old Foundry building




Charlestown Road, Yay or Nay.
In roughly the right location on the Eastern wall of the what was the goods yard between two local stations.




Not sure it counts as "historic", but outside the Town Hall, main entrance, Crossley Street.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Feb 2018)

A couple of post box's from this morning's ride













One in Upper Dean and the other in Lower Dean . And one including a red phone box and a water hydrant I think that's what the black thing is in the middle.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Feb 2018)

Tim Hall said:


> View attachment 393675
> 
> Top of Box Hill. I had a look round the fort, a few hundred metres away, incase I could spot a WD marker like I found the other day on Reigate Hill but no luck. It's the next in the chain of London Defence Positions.


Shame this thread wasn’t running when I rode up Box Hill!


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Feb 2018)

A sad and lonely cast iron Boundary post next to the Sunnyside pub, Northampton, spotted on today’s ride.


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> A couple of post box's from this morning's ride
> 
> View attachment 394348
> View attachment 394349
> ...



Biggs riding an alloy framed bike? You feeling OK matey?


----------



## biggs682 (3 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Biggs riding an alloy framed bike? You feeling OK matey?



Yep it's an alloy @Drago and i actually do enjoy riding it and will be sorry when it sells


----------



## Bobby Mhor (4 Feb 2018)

Took a wee wander through Greenock, snagged two
Greenock, Cemetery Entrance wall






Greenock, Bank St


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Feb 2018)

Peak District ride today... I probably pedalled past loads of stuff, but I managed to bag a few in Hope village in the last mile!







A mile post on the way into the village. 






A Flush Bracket on the Old Hall pub. 






And directly opposite, a lovely old cast plate on the church entrance. 

Possibly a few more to bag tomorrow in Castleton and around Jacobs Ladder!


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2018)

Suggestions on why they'd place a BM off road. In from the "L" in Lane.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (6 Feb 2018)

Junction of the road?


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Junction of the road?
> 
> View attachment 394728


Road junction, yer right.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Feb 2018)

No BM’s today! Mainly out in the wild..






One of the regular Mile Posts along the main road.






And a GR post box on a shop in Castleton. 

Back home now, and back to local finds.


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2018)

Clough Lane, former mill/coal warehouse/farm warehouse and in later years a garage and joiners workshop




Clough Lane, junction with Clough Lane.




Clough Lane, junction




Coal hole cover, different covers denoting who supplied the coal.





The three BM's above are unlisted, the one that is listed, Mill Lane(Upper Lower), was removed by someone "driving" a bus away from a bus stop. He took the corner of the wall away 50 foot away from the stop.

Underage and not actually being a bus driver may have had something to do with him crashing.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (8 Feb 2018)

WW2 geograph,
RAF Greenock seaplane maintenance base, closed in 1945 and used sporadically in the 50s commercial use.
This slipway is all that's left.






Interestingly just around the corner of the built up area mid left was the first commercial (claimed) hovercraft ferry service.
It was a noisy mofo, the YouTube clip is from the North Ayrshire/Cowal areas in the '60s(just across the river)
Edit, The first landing was at Largs, I should have known, I spent most of a winter helping to repair parts of the sea wall.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2018)

Hey, we all thought that was the coolest thing when they first came out. I had a Matchbox hovercraft. Roughly contemporary to that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2018)

Raises itself up like a Citroen SM before it goes.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2018)

Except not hydraulic, of course.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Feb 2018)

I used to work on the hovercrafts, SRN4’s, in the 70’s in Ramsgate.


----------



## Drago (8 Feb 2018)

I was born outside Ramsgate, on the Manston Road. Not actually on the road, in a house.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (8 Feb 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I used to work on the hovercrafts, SRN4’s, in the 70’s in Ramsgate.


How did your ears cope?
I could hear this thing miles away up over the hills.
The houses in the vicinity were up in arms about it.



Drago said:


> I was born outside Ramsgate, on the Manston Road. Not actually on the road, in a house.


Cue Monty Python sketch


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Raises itself up like a Citroen SM before it goes.



I would love an SM these days


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2018)

I know of a guy in Canada on YouTube, has one. Plus 2 others for parts. _Cold War Motors_ is his channel.


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2018)

First one on a building from after 1960. Local church(CofE), Sunnybank Road.


----------



## pjd57 (8 Feb 2018)

On the Union canal , Falkirk


----------



## pjd57 (8 Feb 2018)

Don't want to mess with my previous post and have the pictures vanish.

That bridge might be small but it is magnificent.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (8 Feb 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Don't want to mess with my previous post and have the pictures vanish.
> 
> That bridge might be small but it is magnificent.


Over 60 odd bleedin' bridges on that canal and that's just heading one way

I assume you enjoyed the run through the Dark Tunnel just along the towpath


----------



## pjd57 (8 Feb 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Over 60 odd bleedin' bridges on that canal and that's just heading one way
> 
> I assume you enjoyed the run through the Dark Tunnel just along the towpath


The wheel and tunnel are closed.
I hadn't been on the Union before today.
I wanted to see how to get on to it from the Forth and Clyde.
Went up the hill, through the car park , saw a few signs up a short street. Not very helpful but I had a look and went over a railway bridge and found the Union path.

Not sure if we are going to use it for a Glasgow to Edinburgh return 100 mile run or not.
Any route suggestions welcome.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (8 Feb 2018)

pjd57 said:


> The wheel and tunnel are closed.
> I hadn't been on the Union before today.
> I wanted to see how to get on to it from the Forth and Clyde.
> Went up the hill, through the car park , saw a few signs up a short street. Not very helpful but I had a look and went over a railway bridge and found the Union path.
> ...


If it's still closed,here is a workaround...

From the Wheel, you head up the path that follows the fence, heading to the aquaduct. You go through one smaller tunnel (there is a cut mark on it as you enter) then cycle eastwards and after the bridge you found with the cut mark, there is a path which heads up a short path to Slamannan Rd,(I just walk my bike up the steep access bit), turn left then look for and first right,follow a blue sign up a side track, up past a kids nursery, keep on the path which brings you to Lionthorn Rd, cross the road and work your way a path to another road, turn right to head to California, and across the road is the entrance on to the Union Canal.

I managed a 50 to the Kelpies and that was from Port Glasgow.
The run through to Edinburgh is good but 60 odd awkward bridges
This may help from Falkirk HERE

The Dark Tunnel is over 660 yards long, an amazing and freaky cycle through, oh, Burke and Hare worked on this canal so watch yourself. It's worth the visit just for the eerie lighting effects.




Feel free to let me know if I can help further

Your path up to Slamannan Rd, is literally just before where I took this photo (the Dark Tunnel entrance)


----------



## pjd57 (8 Feb 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> If it's still closed,here is a workaround...
> 
> From the Wheel, you head up the path that follows the fence, heading to the aquaduct. You go through one smaller tunnel (there is a cut mark on it as you enter) then cycle eastwards and after the bridge you found with the cut mark, there is a path which heads up a short path to Slamannan Rd,(I just walk my bike up the steep access bit), turn left then look for and first right,follow a blue sign up a side track, up past a kids nursery, keep on the path which brings you to Lionthorn Rd, cross the road and work your way a path to another road, turn right to head to California, and across the road is the entrance on to the Union Canal.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all that.

We might look at going to the Kelpies then along to Kincardine bridge , over into Fife, back via Forth Bridge .
No idea what the route back to Glasgow would be .
Possibly , back to Falkirk and the canal.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> If it's still closed,here is a workaround...
> 
> From the Wheel, you head up the path that follows the fence, heading to the aquaduct. You go through one smaller tunnel (there is a cut mark on it as you enter) then cycle eastwards and after the bridge you found with the cut mark, there is a path which heads up a short path to Slamannan Rd,(I just walk my bike up the steep access bit), turn left then look for and first right,follow a blue sign up a side track, up past a kids nursery, keep on the path which brings you to Lionthorn Rd, cross the road and work your way a path to another road, turn right to head to California, and across the road is the entrance on to the Union Canal.
> 
> ...



Obviously they were slackers, able to go off and earn some easy money on the side.


----------



## slow scot (9 Feb 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Thanks for all that.
> 
> We might look at going to the Kelpies then along to Kincardine bridge , over into Fife, back via Forth Bridge .
> No idea what the route back to Glasgow would be .
> Possibly , back to Falkirk and the canal.


Or from South Queensferry pick up the John Muir Trail going west.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2018)

First one for my Carrera tanneri on way home tonight.






On the dis-used Church/chapel of rest at the London rd cemetery in Wellingborough.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> First one for my Carrera tanneri on way home tonight.
> 
> View attachment 395180
> 
> ...


Labour or Communist?


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> Labour or Communist?


?


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> ?


Red Cemetery!


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> Red Cemetery!



Sorry should be Rd not red


----------



## biggs682 (10 Feb 2018)

Two finds in Cranford this morning






Nice utility marker on the way in from Finedon. 








Then this benchmark on the wall outside the Red lion , ridden past so many times looking before but got it today.


----------



## Datum2 (10 Feb 2018)

If your cycling past Twinwoods industrial site near the the Old Thurleigh Airfield, Bedfordshire have a look through the gate at the water tower.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Feb 2018)

Datum2 said:


> If your cycling past Twinwoods industrial site near the the Old Thurleigh Airfield, Bedfordshire have a look through the gate at the water tower.


I rode through the old airfield a while back. 
It’s where Glenn Miller’s final flight took off from.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I rode through the old airfield a while back.
> It’s where Glenn Miller’s final flight took off from.


A single-engined UC-64 Norseman, USAAF serial 44-70285.


----------



## Datum2 (10 Feb 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I rode through the old airfield a while back.
> It’s where Glenn Miller’s final flight took off from.



Another oddity about the airfield is the sunken road that connects to Thurleigh village. It was lowered allegedly to prevent any potential collision with the Brabazon airliner that needed a very long runway to take off and was due to be tested at Thurleigh but I believe the project was scrapped soon after.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 Feb 2018)

Found one today

Brookfield, A761


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Found one today
> 
> Brookfield, A761
> 
> View attachment 395316


A wee bit "wonky".
Getting technical now.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I rode through the old airfield a while back.
> It’s where Glenn Miller’s final flight took off from.


http://www.forever-changes.com/rae thurleigh/rae thurleigh.htm


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> A wee bit "wonky".
> Getting technical now.


It was on a very busy fast section of road, more likely me that was wonky


----------



## biggs682 (11 Feb 2018)

This morning's haul 






A clean benchmark on the Butcher's shop in Turvey. 






Not sure if I have done this face plate before along Olney high Street 






And a mile stone also along the high street.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> A single-engined UC-64 Norseman, USAAF serial 44-70285.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v71L8QoyTnQ


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2018)

B.R.I., Duckworth Lane, old top entrance.




Gateway into a former large house, Duckworth Lane, opposite B.R.I.




Freestanding G.R. post box, bus stop/layby outside B.R.I.




Wall inset G.R. post box, Saint Lukes, Bradford.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Feb 2018)

Is the second post box a wartime austerity version? Looks much simpler in style and graphics .


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Is the second post box a wartime austerity version? Looks much simpler in style and graphics .


Similar to the other wall inset ones in the area. G.R. & Edward VII wall inset post boxes


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2018)

https://www.ukaa.com/cast-iron-elizabeth-ii-wall-mounted-royal-mail-post-box-8482


Spoiler: Don't Look










Makes me want to go back and get this one!

W.T. ALLEN & Co LONDON. the maker


----------



## biggs682 (14 Feb 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Is the second post box a wartime austerity version? Looks much simpler in style and graphics .



Still quite a few in use around and about


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Still quite a few in use around and about


The plain G.R. is George V, the interwoven G.R. is George VI.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> The plain G.R. is George V, the interwoven G.R. is George VI.


Oh, that makes sense. Here, there are few post boxes left outside of the post offices themselves.


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Oh, that makes sense. Here, there are few post boxes left outside of the post offices themselves.


P.B.A.S. & Secret London  for that piece of information.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Feb 2018)

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/41246


----------



## biggs682 (15 Feb 2018)

One from this morning's ride , it's another one that I have been trying to find for a while now .







Nice benchmark on the first house on the left just after the bend going into Sywell from Mears Ashby .


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Feb 2018)

A couple from yesterday’s ride..






A faint BM on Walgrave church.






And a much better one on the corner of Cransley Hill, in Broughton.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (15 Feb 2018)

Out trying to locate cut bench marks, nothing but found this, a rarity in the area (Brookfield)
(in a private garden)


----------



## biggs682 (15 Feb 2018)

Just a faceplate from a stroll around Peterborough today.






It's on the old Guildhall building . 






And one of the impressive Cathedral .


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Just a faceplate from a stroll around Peterborough today.
> 
> View attachment 395980
> 
> ...


What about the two trig points on the Cathedral?
http://trigpointing.uk/trig/11724?b=0&l=1&c=#map


----------



## biggs682 (15 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> What about the two trig points on the Cathedral?
> http://trigpointing.uk/trig/11724?b=0&l=1&c=#map



Due to back at some point to do the tower tour


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Just a faceplate from a stroll around Peterborough today.
> 
> View attachment 395980
> 
> ...


Wow. Makes our cathedral look like a dump. (Actually, it looks like a wool church, like Church of the Holyrood in Wool itself.)


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2018)

King Cross Road just below the junction with Lord Street.




Another on the same side of the road, within 100 yards, that's not marked on the map.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (17 Feb 2018)

Been meaning to get this stone trough for ages. I imagine it's been moved from it's original location, it's now near Sutton near Macclesfield. There are a load of names and out of photo is a date - 1836.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (17 Feb 2018)

And three Victoria post boxes.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 Feb 2018)

Tail End Charlie said:


> View attachment 396305
> View attachment 396305
> Been meaning to get this stone trough for ages. I imagine it's been moved from it's original location, it's now near Sutton near Macclesfield. There are a load of names and out of photo is a date - 1836.


I normally just carry a bidon....


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2018)

Is the trip down under still going to happen?


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Feb 2018)

Some pics from this morning’s ride.







A water pump in Quinton.

Through Dragoland to...






Towcester Town Hall, FB G2345






And G2326 on the plod shop.





Nice BM on, I think, the old pub in Preston Capes.

Finally,






a couple of decent utility markers in Watford village.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2018)

Anyone logging the trig points on trigpointing, a question.

How'd you go about notifying them as having located one?
 Edge End, TP8438




Approximately 6" square, at the location on the map. Also shown as a Boundary Post & Bench Mark, on older maps. The lines aren't walls they're tracks/paths.




GPS Reading from the spot. Plus/Minus 12 feet.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Feb 2018)

I saw a United States Geological Survey truck this morning, thought about following it.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> Anyone logging the trig points on trigpointing, a question.
> 
> How'd you go about notifying them as having located one?
> Edge End, TP8438
> ...



Is there any indication of where the bolt sat in the block?


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Is there any indication of where the bolt sat in the block?


Used to be a short post that stood proud by about a foot.

The houses, mentioned by painterman to the right, went up in the early 80's. He's stood before the junction.

I'll get back to it, interrupted by locals wondering what I was up to.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> Anyone logging the trig points on trigpointing, a question.
> 
> How'd you go about notifying them as having located one?
> Edge End, TP8438
> ...


I've not logged any of my 'finds'.. I suppose you'd have to create an account on trigpointing, or the BM site to be able to contribute?


----------



## Datum2 (22 Feb 2018)

Flush bracket on one of the Holme Posts. http://www.greatfen.org.uk/holme-fen-posts
Reasonable cycling to see this feature and the wider Great Fen Project but very busy B roads across the fen and prolonged wait to cross the East Coast main Line in Holme village.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Feb 2018)

That's a nice FB!


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2018)

Datum2 said:


> Flush bracket on one of the Holme Posts. http://www.greatfen.org.uk/holme-fen-posts
> Reasonable cycling to see this feature and the wider Great Fen Project but very busy B roads across the fen and prolonged wait to cross the East Coast main Line in Holme village.
> 
> View attachment 396942


5mm allen key on the two bolts.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Feb 2018)

Datum2 said:


> Flush bracket on one of the Holme Posts. http://www.greatfen.org.uk/holme-fen-posts
> Reasonable cycling to see this feature and the wider Great Fen Project but very busy B roads across the fen and prolonged wait to cross the East Coast main Line in Holme village.
> 
> View attachment 396942


An FB with train watching activities can't be all bad, though. A very interesting story of the fen posts.


----------



## Datum2 (22 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> 5mm allen key on the two bolts.


and a Jelly Baby for scale


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Feb 2018)

Datum2 said:


> and a Jelly Baby for scale


Oh, that's what that was, I thought it were foam sealant.


----------



## Datum2 (23 Feb 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Oh, that's what that was, I thought it were foam sealant.


Some brands of Jelly Babies not unlike foam sealant. Bassets the real deal for cycling sustenance.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Feb 2018)

Just a utility marker this morning







At Holcot cross road.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Feb 2018)

Whilst out to see _*Tornado*_ this morning, I happened to spot a mark on _'Roman Ridge Bridge',_ on Ridge Road, as it becomes to the north of Peckfield Bar
Oddly (to me anyway) it was on the capping stone, not on a vertical surface
Circled here, & photographed in the same direction as my photograph
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/125375

_





_


----------



## Bobby Mhor (24 Feb 2018)

On my way to a certain rugby event in Edinburgh
and 100 m from the actual stadium (Murrayfield for those wondering) I found this on a railway bridge




and of course, I enjoyed the game


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Whilst out to see _*Tornado*_ this morning, I happened to spot a mark on _'Roman Ridge Bridge',_ on Ridge Road, as it becomes to the north of Peckfield Bar
> Oddly (to me anyway) it was on the capping stone, not on a vertical surface
> Circled here, & photographed in the same direction as my photograph
> http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/125375
> ...


Seems to be one or two not on a vertical surface round here.


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2018)

Question
What's the difference between a Traversing Point & a Trig Point?

One of each, less than 100 yards apart, on the map. I think I found the Traversing Point, not the Trig Point(Now covered by spoil from when the nearby houses were built.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Feb 2018)

Nice BM on Wykes Barn in Bozeat. Not sure if @biggs682 has bagged this already?
Similarly with this next one..






BM on the bridge over an abandoned railway line on the B526, Horton the to Hackelton road, both on today’s chilly ride.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 397357
> 
> 
> Nice BM on Wykes Barn in Bozeat. Not sure if @biggs682 has bagged this already?
> ...



Yeah think i have , should have popped in for a brew


----------



## Datum2 (25 Feb 2018)

Glorious sunshine but cold wind so a short bike ride to gather local cut marks to engage with this thread.
First one is a cut mark on a crumbling culvert under the B660 at Gt Gidding





2nd one is opposite end of the village on a bridge over the upper end of the Alconbury brook





Last is a cut mark on a roadside farm building in Thurning.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Yeah think i have , should have popped in for a brew


In Wykes Barn, or your gaff?


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Feb 2018)

Datum2 said:


> Glorious sunshine but cold wind so a short bike ride to gather local cut marks to engage with this thread.
> First one is a cut mark on a crumbling culvert under the B660 at Gt Gidding
> View attachment 397385
> 
> ...


Nice finds.. That first one is going to be history soon!!


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> In Wykes Barn, or your gaff?



You could try Wykes Barn but not sure what your chances are but i meant our gaff 

did you go around to Bozeat church to see the strange marking

URL="https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...her-interesting-geographs.215788/post-4838528"]The CC Trig Point bagger thread, now incorporating other interesting geographs[/URL]


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> You could try Wykes Barn but not sure what your chances are but i meant our gaff
> 
> did you go around to Bozeat church to see the strange marking
> 
> URL="https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...her-interesting-geographs.215788/post-4838528"]The CC Trig Point bagger thread, now incorporating other interesting geographs[/URL]


I’ll hold you to that offer, ta 
Nope, I didn’t. No churches today, just roadside finds.


----------



## Datum2 (25 Feb 2018)

Not quite Benchmarks but very geographical.
Does anyone remember the slogan "Thurleigh NO! NO! NO!" from the mid 1970's when Thurleigh airfield was being considered as a candidate site for the third London Airport. Well on a bike ride last summer I spied this




In Keysoe Row on the B660 the faded remnants of the anti airport campaign slogan on a typical Bedfordshire black barn. The house holder gave the impression that she hadn't really taken any notice of what it said especially when a sweaty lycra clad oik was trying to explain that it was living history!
The question is, are there any more barns left with this slogan as I seem to remember it was a widespread campaign in Bedfordshire. 
Something else to spy whilst looking for cut marks, flush brackets, trig pillars, OS bolts and fundamental bench marks and other roadside markers.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Feb 2018)

Datum2 said:


> Not quite Benchmarks but very geographical.
> Does anyone remember the slogan "Thurleigh NO! NO! NO!" from the mid 1970's when Thurleigh airfield was being considered as a candidate site for the third London Airport. Well on a bike ride last summer I spied this
> View attachment 397424
> 
> ...


That's not Jim Trotts Barn?


----------



## pjd57 (25 Feb 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> On my way to a certain rugby event in Edinburgh
> and 100 m from the actual stadium (Murrayfield for those wondering) I found this on a railway bridge
> View attachment 397266
> 
> and of course, I enjoyed the game


Did you cycle to Murrayfield ?


----------



## Datum2 (25 Feb 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> That's not Jim Trotts Barn?


Had me stumped for a minute but google rescued me. Vicar of Dibley.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (25 Feb 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Did you cycle to Murrayfield ?


Nah, car to Heriot Watt Uni then bus pass
Union Canal path passes not too far away though.


----------



## pjd57 (25 Feb 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Nah, car to Heriot Watt Uni then bus pass
> Union Canal path passes not too far away though.


Yes, I've seen it. Thinking of going Glasgow / Edinburgh round trip. My sister lives next to Murrayfield so looking at route options.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Feb 2018)

A gas well near my usual route. I live near a gas field and a booster station on the pipeline.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Feb 2018)

A BM on the gates to Overstone Lodge. I’ve ridden past this place so many times, but slowed down this time (with the help of a freezing cold headwind!!) and spotted it.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (26 Feb 2018)

5 marks today

3 in the heartland of Paisley and two in the 'badlands' of Barrhead
one from each locale

Paisley, 





Barrhead







pjd57 said:


> Yes, I've seen it. Thinking of going Glasgow / Edinburgh round trip. My sister lives next to Murrayfield so looking at route options.


Union Canal is a great run apart from 60 odd bridges to pass under (you'll soon find out what I mean), I just walked the cobbled tunnel and viaducts...


----------



## biggs682 (26 Feb 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 397505
> 
> 
> A BM on the gates to Overstone Lodge. I’ve ridden past this place so many times, but slowed down this time (with the help of a freezing cold headwind!!) and spotted it.



Is that the one on the entrance to Overstone manor Pub on Ecton lane ?


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2018)

Battison Road, nearest junction Naylor Road.




Queens Road and




Don't make them like this anymore.


----------



## pjd57 (26 Feb 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> 5 marks today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Few treacherous cobbled sections under bridges around Glasgow.
One at Ruchill Street has to be the worst on Forth and Clyde.
Narrow, slippy and right on the waters edge.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Is that the one on the entrance to Overstone manor Pub on Ecton lane ?


Yep..


----------



## biggs682 (26 Feb 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Yep..



ok i did wonder if it was on the Overstone Estate gates nr the car boot entrance


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> ok i did wonder if it was on the Overstone Estate gates nr the car boot entrance


I've not checked that end of the estate. Also, I wonder if there was anything on the old stately home? No access to it now it's being poshed up into apartments though..


----------



## biggs682 (26 Feb 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I've not checked that end of the estate. Also, I wonder if there was anything on the old stately home? No access to it now it's being poshed up into apartments though..



I have looked a couple of times but its normally too early to see much


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> I have looked a couple of times but its normally too early to see much


Break out the stripey top.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (27 Feb 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I've not checked that end of the estate. Also, I wonder if there was anything on the old stately home? No access to it now it's being poshed up into apartments though..


@biggs682 @PeteXXX

WALL 17.0M NW WALL JUNC NE SIDE BILLING LANE
NO2 TOWER CT OVERSTONE PARK S FACE
NBM RIVET PARA BR N SIDE SYWELL RD
HO OVERSTONEGATE S SIDE SYWELL RD JUNC N ANG
ST NICHOLASS CH W FACE
NBM WALL JUNC E SIDE SYWELL RD
NBM OUTBLDG HAYES LO FM NE ANG N FACE
NBM WALL ANG S SIDE ENT PARK W SIDE ECTON LANE E FACE
PO NO31 SYWELL RD S ANG
NBM BLDG SE SIDE SYWELL RD N ANG
NBM WALL JUNC PARK CLOSE OVERSTONE RD
NBM NO135 ECTON LANE 1.2M SW ANG S FACE
NBM NO55 ECTON LANE SE ANG S FACE

NBMs etc in the immediate area (if I've the correct location)


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2018)

@Bobby Mhor where’s thatlist from please? Bench-marks?


----------



## biggs682 (27 Feb 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> @biggs682 @PeteXXX
> 
> WALL 17.0M NW WALL JUNC NE SIDE BILLING LANE
> NO2 TOWER CT OVERSTONE PARK S FACE
> ...




ok will head that way next time i can get out 

thanks @Bobby Mhor


----------



## Bobby Mhor (27 Feb 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> @Bobby Mhor where’s thatlist from please? Bench-marks?



The original Ordnance Survey 'Complete Bench Marks' file HERE
Once unzipped it is a 47 MB file,
I use CSV editor to open (it takes ages to open), but my main areas NS and NO, I copied and pasted and created separate files as it makes life easier.
I searched for Overstone on my OS mapping 

Be doing good as these marks are mostly 60 year old

here is what I copied out of it






Looks like I missed one at the top out



biggs682 said:


> ok will head that way next time i can get out
> 
> thanks @Bobby Mhor


Go get them


----------



## biggs682 (27 Feb 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> The original Ordnance Survey 'Complete Bench Marks' file HERE
> Once unzipped it is a 47 MB file,
> I use CSV editor to open (it takes ages to open), but my main areas NS and NO, I copied and pasted and created separate files as it makes life easier.
> I searched for Overstone on my OS mapping
> ...



i think between me and @PeteXXX some of these have already been done but a few new ones to look out for and try and find


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Feb 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I used to work on the hovercrafts, SRN4’s, in the 70’s in Ramsgate.



Was that after you'd finished on the nearby Hugin Pete?


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Was that after you'd finished on the nearby Hugin Pete?


 Once snuck on board for a looksee.... Shhhhhh


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Feb 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Once snuck on board for a looksee.... Shhhhhh



Ride past her often.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> The original Ordnance Survey 'Complete Bench Marks' file HERE
> Once unzipped it is a 47 MB file,
> I use CSV editor to open (it takes ages to open), but my main areas NS and NO, I copied and pasted and created separate files as it makes life easier.
> I searched for Overstone on my OS mapping
> ...


I keep meaning to download that but lose the link. Bookmarked it now, ta


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Feb 2018)

@PeteXXX 

One from 2 minutes ago....


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> @PeteXXX
> 
> One from 2 minutes ago....
> View attachment 397714
> View attachment 397715


200 yards from my old abode in Cliffsend Grove, and just up the road from The Sportsman pub.
I lived in there as well


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Feb 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> 200 yards from my old abode in Cliffsend Grove, and just up the road from The Sportsman pub.
> I lived in there as well



I almost went in the Sportsman for a coffee. T'was cold and a headwind-ish out. Frozen hands at the Hugin but they warmed up on the way back with a slight tailwind....and snow for a couple of miles. Just 15 miles but glad I did it, hands and feet really suffer in the cold.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Feb 2018)

Nice boat. Looks like a lot of work went into it.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Feb 2018)

@Gravity Aided 

~Here ya go~


----------



## Drago (28 Feb 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> @PeteXXX
> 
> One from 2 minutes ago....
> View attachment 397714
> View attachment 397715



Oh. I had this image of you in my head like Captain Birdseye!


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Oh. I had this image of you in my head like Captain Birdseye!



Sorry old boy, had a trim a few days ago.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Mar 2018)

Pretty certainly not a benchmark! More like some very old graffiti. Not sure if I'm seeing things, but is that a date to the left of the arrow? 18?? 
Anyways.. It's in Moulton village, on Overstone Road, opposite Prince of Wales Row.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Mar 2018)

I've just noticed that various scales/ages on the National Library of Scotland OS online site appear to show masons marks (that's what the symbol looks like)
Granted some buildings may not be there now/rebuilt

Have a look at this one, in the town I live it
It's marked as being on top of the railway bridge, over the very busy station/sidings, as they were then

http://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=18&lat=53.7021&lon=-1.4218&layers=168&b=1

I have checked with @Drago , out of courtesy, about adding what could be considered a 'spoiler', as he started the thread, & he's fine with it


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2018)

http://maps.nls.uk/view/125641996#zoom=4&lat=1906&lon=8545&layers=BT 
&
http://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/spy/#zoom=18&lat=53.7544&lon=-1.8984&layers=6&b=1&r=38
Everyone seems to be using the the point where the three paths meet and the current road junction for Edge End. The Trig Point is further North and on the Eastern side of where the wall was. The Traversing Point/Bench Mark/Boundary Post is on the Western side of the wall, slightly further South.






@Richard A Thackeray, you've got me overthinking this again with that link!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> @Richard A Thackeray, you've got me overthinking this again with that link!



Cerebral exercise, as well as physical...............


----------



## Bobby Mhor (6 Mar 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I've just noticed that various scales/ages on the National Library of Scotland OS online site appear to show masons marks (that's what the symbol looks like)
> Granted some buildings may not be there now/rebuilt
> 
> Have a look at this one, in the town I live it
> ...





classic33 said:


> @Bobby Mhor, see http://maps.nls.uk/view/125641996#zoom=4&lat=1906&lon=8545&layers=BT
> &
> http://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/spy/#zoom=18&lat=53.7544&lon=-1.8984&layers=6&b=1&r=38
> Everyone seems to be using the the point where the three paths meet and the current road junction for Edge End. The Trig Point is further North and on the Eastern side of where the wall was. The Traversing Point/Bench Mark/Boundary Post is on the Western side of the wall, slightly further South.
> ...


These marks were used as markers in many cases to point to water, sewage etc locations, I'm winging it on this this but I tend to see these arrow marks (without the top levelling marks) on much older properties than from when the OS started the 'mass' marking of levelling. This is my own view as I've not researched this any further, all a guess, I'm afraid.
Some of these marks are pretty brutally done.

@classic33
I've mentioned this before the triangle with a dot in the middle was used by map makers to signify a hill top in earlier days, OS just adopted the mark later as a Trig mark.

The NLS map resource is amazing and It's Scottish, keep out you southerner whippersnappers


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> These marks were used as markers in many cases to point to water, sewage etc locations, I'm winging it on this this but I tend to see these arrow marks (without the top levelling marks) on much older properties than from when the OS started the 'mass' marking of levelling. This is my own view as I've not researched this any further, all a guess, I'm afraid.
> Some of these marks are pretty brutally done.
> 
> @classic33
> ...


That's why there's a "Buy Button" at the bottom!


----------



## Tizme (6 Mar 2018)

I saw this next to the gate in to St Mary & St John Church at Lamyatt:


----------



## Bobby Mhor (6 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> That's why there's a "Buy Button" at the bottom!
> 
> The mark isn't at the top of the hill. The highest point being West of the wall, North of both Traversing & Trig Point(which is now about six foot under).



I've spent the morning searching Google for a definitive answer,
I'm throwing the towel in..just now

Contact OS and maybe they can fill you in...
I'd a discussion on my blog about White trigs

Found this and point 5 is interesting

HERE


----------



## Bobby Mhor (6 Mar 2018)

Extract from Ordnance Survey 1/2,500 Conventional Signs circa 1923
(first trig point erected circa 1936)





Link to HERE







Link to earlier circa 1896 HERE

Hopefully the 1923 one answers both Richard and Classic's questions form earlier, I assume other points (hill tops) were used for the purpose of triangulation pre 1936 when someone sat down and rethought the whole thing out.

Some asides about the trig pillar HERE HERE HERE

@Richard A Thackeray

Your NBM on bridge
SE 3826 2297 38.3743 N 2 3 0.3 1963 PARA RLY BR SW SIDE ALTOFTS RD 49M NW RD JUNC


----------



## Bobby Mhor (9 Mar 2018)

Two today..

matched the coordinates and description,
Greenock, Bow Rd (Google Maps shows the levelling line better than my photo)





Bridge of Weir, Torr Rd (normally fly down this road but have been recently doing the drag up to the B road)
Post is worn at the top but as previous, everything matches the description in the database. 
There is something 'written' below the mark but can't make it out


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2018)

Just an old V R post box in Upper Harlestone on this morning's ride


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2018)

Charlestown Road, on what was a goods yard
Wishful thinking?




Not as clear in the picture.
Approx 300 yards further on, and the last that will be seen on that side. (Road level raised some years ago, to even out the slope.)




Cross Hills, junction with Northgate/North Bridge, George VI freestanding box


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2018)

Would it be fair to say that the two on  North Bridge, are now lost?
This due to the pavement & road level being raised. The "Clover Leafs" were above knee height at one stage.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Mar 2018)

A few from today’s ride. 






A benchmark I’ve not noticed before on the Hill up through Great Houghton. 






A utility marker about to get lost in the undergrowth near Blisworth. 






And, finally, Flush Bracket 1786, in Newport Pagnell High St.


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2018)

Rivet: Halifax, 6 Carlton Street 
Carlton Street, junction with Ferguson Street








What was the Freemasons Lodge. Main enterance. Junction of Blackwall and Bull Close Street
BM or not? The top line is short, but either side of point of the arrow, are 3/4 inch circles.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Mar 2018)

Whilst _out/about_ today, & keeping an eye on some of the older buildings

*1. *'Stevensons Bridge'
Methley/Castleford
I'm never certain whether the implication is the famous father/son, of civil engineering/railways fame, but their name is with a *'ph'*
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3856541
https://cyclecityconnect.co.uk/projects/wakefield-to-castleford/






*2. *Baptist Chapel (1877)
High Street
Normanton
Bench Mark is on the corner
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/228719
*


*


*3.* (junction of) Ashgap Lane & High Street
Normanton
An attempt to bring the sharp turn, that was here, before a re-alignment, to prevent vehicles heading down the steep Ashgap Lane
The house behind was a Doctors Surgery for many years
The arrow would be just behind the photographers right shoulder in this 'Geograph' image
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4772024


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Whilst _out/about_ today, & keeping an eye on some of the older buildings
> 
> *1. *'Stevensons Bridge'
> Methley/Castleford
> ...


On the first you are correct, it should be "_*ph*_". The Rail Authority have the spelling wrong.
http://www.methley-village.co.uk/a-stroll-round-the-ings
&
https://canalplan.org.uk/place/5vog
Methley Railway Bridge No 1 
Also known as: Stephensons Bridge No 8

You'll be phoning them to let them know now, I suppose


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> On the first you are correct, it should be "_*ph*_". The Rail Authority have the spelling wrong.
> http://www.methley-village.co.uk/a-stroll-round-the-ings
> &
> https://canalplan.org.uk/place/5vog
> ...




The Canals & Rivers Trust are correct, the Rail Authority sign is behind theirs


----------



## Bobby Mhor (14 Mar 2018)

Mr C misses nothing....
kinda related




Book well worth the read


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Mar 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Mr C misses nothing....
> kinda related
> View attachment 399937
> 
> Book well worth the read


That's the Bell Rock Lighthouse on the cover, & the accommodation tower

It features in a book of mine;


----------



## Drago (14 Mar 2018)

Were approaching this threads first Birthday!


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Were approaching this threads first Birthday!



Are we having a party with cake and balloons ???


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Are we having a party with cake and balloons ???


Possibly even ice cream.


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> That's the Bell Rock Lighthouse on the cover, & the accommodation tower
> *
> It features in a book of mine;
> *
> View attachment 399938


Your real name is Deborah!!


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Possibly even ice cream.



Ok lets blow the budget and have Sausage rolls as well


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Mar 2018)

Pie day, today.
Pi day, today.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Pie day, today.
> Pi day, today.



ooh a nice steak & kidney pie with chips and some veg yum yum


----------



## Bobby Mhor (14 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Were approaching this threads first Birthday!


Wow, have we bored the cycle world this long?



biggs682 said:


> Are we having a party with cake and balloons ???


Cake....mmmmm



classic33 said:


> Possibly even ice cream.


Definitely, with lots of sprinkles



classic33 said:


> Your real name is Deborah!!


We are adults here



biggs682 said:


> Ok lets blow the budget and have Sausage rolls as well


Greggs please with lashings of brown sauce


Gravity Aided said:


> Pie day, today.
> Pi day, today.


I'll have 3.142 portions, please



biggs682 said:


> ooh a nice steak & kidney pie with chips and some veg yum yum


I'll pass on the veg...


Hell, 
I'm doing a pre-run tonight...
splashing out the botanicals, some fermented apple juice and using Deborah's surname, a big bar of Dairy Milk


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2018)

One large bar of Dairy Milk


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Mar 2018)

'Hartleys Bridge'
Lock Lane
Built 1808

it carries the road heading out of Castleford, towards Allerton Bywater, 'Mary Pannall' hill. Peckfield Bar, & (eventually) HookMoor & Aberford - to join the _Great North Road_
Very difficult to photograph the name, due to the traffic, & glare on the camera
They're at opposite sides of the bridge








How it looks, from the new pedestrian bridge, by the Flour Mill




http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/873936
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4965742






classic33 said:


> Your real name is Deborah!!


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Mar 2018)

Food of the gods...


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Mar 2018)

Meanwhile, back on the hunt..












A couple of Year bricks on a bridge over the Grand Union canal near Arm Farm. 






And a wonky Utility Marker near Knock Lane, Blisworth.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Mar 2018)

Not sure if I've added this one before, but I'm not trawling through 120+ pages

Marked 'Horbury/Crigglestone'
Behind the fence is a beck (stream) that would have been the Parish boundaries
(Saturday 6th June 2015)



It's by the fence, at the bottom of the hill, on the right
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4791110


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Mar 2018)

Leeds Forge
Kirkstall Road (aka A65)
Just on the Horsforth side of Kirkstall Abbey






http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/96799


The 'Forge' is a huge site, now turned over to housing
Not sure of the year, could be anytime up to the 70s'


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2018)

Don't believe this to be one, opinions?




On the same building. You can tell you were in a posh area when you saw these, either side of the doorway.




Listed as 19 Bull Close Street




Also at 19 Bull Close Street, listed as 19 High Street.




Flats 8 - 12 Hopwood Lane. Four foot in from the corner on the East wall.




1 & 2 Lord Street Chambers. Listed as 36 Bull Green. 36, 34 being the last one before Hopwood Lane/Lord Street/Bull Green junction.




Not a new sign




The only mark left on the site of Saint Mary's(CofE) Church, on the Lister Lane side.
Wall cut & rebuilt in places





Freemason Lodge Mark removed in edit


----------



## Drago (14 Mar 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Meanwhile, back on the hunt..
> 
> View attachment 399992
> 
> ...



Knock Lane is only a few hundred yards from Daughter #3's house. I may bimble up there and rescue that marker before it is lost to posterity.


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Knock Lane is only a few hundred yards from Daughter #3's house. I may bimble up there and rescue that marker before it is lost to posterity.


There's one screw still holding it in place.

And there's a flat plate still awaiting postage!


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Knock Lane is only a few hundred yards from Daughter #3's house. I may bimble up there and rescue that marker before it is lost to posterity.


Head down towards Stoke Bruerne and it’s on the left just before the bridge.


----------



## Drago (14 Mar 2018)

Roger, I know where you are. Depending on how the Beast From the East II hits I may head down there Saturday.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Roger, I know where you are. Depending on how the Beast From the East II hits I may head down there Saturday.


You could go underground on Saint Patrick's Day


----------



## Datum2 (18 Mar 2018)

It was only through cycling in Oundle that I noticed this mile post sign. Located near the narrow part of North Street where the traffic lights are located.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Mar 2018)

Datum2 said:


> It was only through cycling in Oundle that I noticed this mile post sign. Located near the narrow part of North Street where the traffic lights are located.
> 
> View attachment 400470



Good spot


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2018)

Here's to the next


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Mar 2018)

@biggs682 I checked the boot fair entrance in Overstone but didn’t find anything interesting.
I think the entrance had been widened by the look of the stonework. Nothing on the nearby gatehouse either.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> @biggs682 I checked the boot fair entrance in Overstone but didn’t find anything interesting.
> I think the entrance had been widened by the look of the stonework. Nothing on the nearby gatehouse either.



Must admit i have done the gatehouse a few times and hadn't found anything either


----------



## Bobby Mhor (19 Mar 2018)

One year old today


apologies/thanks to trigpoint 100 for 'borrowing the photo'


----------



## Datum2 (20 Mar 2018)

View attachment 400796
View attachment 400797
Flush bracket on an outbuilding of the former Riverside Inn, Oundle that must have been closed now for 25 years and still in sound repair. This is the one you can see from the A605 roundabout at the Ashton end of Oundle


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Mar 2018)

Datum2 said:


> View attachment 400796
> View attachment 400797
> Flush bracket on an outbuilding of the former Riverside Inn, Oundle that must have been closed now for 25 years and still in sound repair. This is the one you can see from the A605 roundabout at the Ashton end of Oundle


I beat you to that one 

Shame the pub is closed though. I’d have though it would be quite profitable there!


----------



## Datum2 (20 Mar 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I beat you to that one
> 
> Shame the pub is closed though. I’d have though it would be quite profitable there!



Apologies, didn't bother to check. I think this place has been closed over 20 years probably a lot more. There must be a good reason why its never been made into some roadside eatery.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Mar 2018)

Datum2 said:


> Apologies, didn't bother to check. I think this place has been closed over 20 years probably a lot more. There must be a good reason why its never been made into some roadside eatery.


No apologies necessary.. It’s hard to remember which one’s I’ve bagged myself, let alone everyone else’s!


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> No apologies necessary.. *It’s hard to remember which one’s I’ve bagged myself, let alone everyone else’s! *


Age?


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Mar 2018)

You're on an island the size of Illinois, Wisconsin, and Iowa, with a whole lot of people. There's bound to be some overlap.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> You're on an island the size of Illinois, Wisconsin, and Iowa, with a whole lot of people. There's bound to be some overlap.


All the overlapping seems to be down the bottom half of the island though.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Age?


Quantity


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Mar 2018)

Speaking of repeating visits, I was in Cold Ashby yesterday so couldn’t resist jumping over a gate to check out the Mother Trig., the original TP.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 400880
> 
> 
> View attachment 400881
> ...



never done that one , i always stop at Hazelbeach


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Mar 2018)

@biggs682 It’s a really easy one to find. Half way between the golf club and the radio masts. Hop over a gate and it’s 50 yards up the track, on the left in a prickly hedge. 
(Did you stop at the _bottom _ of Haselbach Hill?)


----------



## Drago (21 Mar 2018)

Cold Ashby Trig = The Holy Grail. You were in the presence of greatness Pete.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Mar 2018)

That’s why I was drawn to it.... The Mother Trig


----------



## Drago (21 Mar 2018)

The Mother Trig = the exploring cyclists Mecca. We should all visit at least once to pray and sit in quiet contemplation.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> The Mother Trig = the exploring cyclists Mecca. We should all visit at least once to pray and sit in quiet contemplation.


Or meet up at dawn on the Spring Equinox.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Mar 2018)

Quite a few on yesterday’s ride. 







Pitsford village hall. 





Nearly vanished, but still visible on a house in Chapel Brampton. 






On a farm twixt Holdenby & Teeton. 






Another fading BM on the lane from Ravensthorpe to Coton. 






Cold Ashby on the corner of the road heading for the Mother Trig. 












Opposite the SV is the old water pump. 






Finally, a Flush Bracket S9670 on Welford church.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> The Mother Trig = the exploring cyclists Mecca. We should all visit at least once to pray and sit in quiet contemplation.


https://www.usgs.gov/media/images/usgs-national-center-0
In Reston, Virginia, our USGS National Center.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> @biggs682 It’s a really easy one to find. Half way between the golf club and the radio masts. Hop over a gate and it’s 50 yards up the track, on the left in a prickly hedge.
> (Did you stop at the _bottom _ of Haselbach Hill?)



Its a nice ride on a 5 speed retro bike either way


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2018)

Two from slightly earlier
Straight Lane Top. PROW entrance, Top Pillar.








Straight Lane Bottom. On the road side of what was the entry road into what were farm buildings. Just above the Straight Lane/Jumples Crag/Jumples Junction





Just the one in the middle to find now.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Mar 2018)

Just a couple of finds in Melton Mowbray while I was supposed to be working this afternoon


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2018)

This morning's haul






A rather battered utility marker in Holcot just down from the pub . 






And a slightly better one about a ft away . 






Then a benchmark I have been looking for quite a while now but the hunt is over , it's on the insurance building between Sywell Airport and Holcot island


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> This morning's haul
> 
> View attachment 401257
> 
> ...


Well spotted on the Sywell Holcot cut mark! Whereabouts is it?


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Well spotted on the Sywell Holcot cut mark! Whereabouts is it?



On the Farmers mercantile insurance building on the LHS about 100 yards before Holcot island on the main Kettering road


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> On the Farmers mercantile insurance building on the LHS about 100 yards before Holcot island on the main Kettering road


I’ve looked at that building several times thinking there should be summat on it! 

Should have gone to Specsavers


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I’ve looked at that building several times thinking there should be summat on it!
> 
> Should have gone to Specsavers



Same


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Mar 2018)

I finally stopped at Isham church on today’s commute..


----------



## Bobby Mhor (24 Mar 2018)

A5




Spotted this, not in database.
Geograph image HERE says The mark does not appear in the current Ordnance Survey database and appears to have been cancelled.
Amuse yourselves trying to say the title above...

More from Anglesey to follow.


----------



## Drago (24 Mar 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> View attachment 401355



Isn't that a boy scout song?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (24 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Isn't that a boy scout song?


Dunno I was in the BB as a young whelp

Translated as 
"St Mary's Church in the hollow of the white hazel near a rapid whirlpool and the Church of St Tysilio of the red cave". 

Dib dib


----------



## Drago (24 Mar 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Dunno I was in the BB as a young whelp



You were in Bobby Ball?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (24 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> You were in Bobby Ball?


Rock on Tommy..


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 401346
> 
> 
> I finally stopped at Isham church on today’s commute..



Better late than never


----------



## Bobby Mhor (24 Mar 2018)

Three of some found on Anglesey
nr Criglas, Bridge






Llanallgo, Old School






Pont Y Bhenhin


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Mar 2018)

A few others

*
EDIT @ 08:45 Sunday 25th*
Dates now incorporated

Hickleton Church
(on the A635, between Doncaster & Barnsley)
Monday 10th July 2017
*Today For Me, Tomorrow For Thee*




Between Queensbury & Denholme
I would have been on my way up to run the 'Withins', when I stopped to take this
Sunday 12th October 2014



_'Tadcaster TurnPike'_ (A162)
Between Brotherton & the Monk Fryston roundabout (where the A63/Selby Road crosses)
Wednesday 23rd May 2007





I like the fact that these two mileposts state* TurnPike*
A63 @ Thorpe Willoughby
Wednesday 11th July 2007



(old A64) Tadcaster
Near the junction with the (A162) 'Tadcaster Turnpike)
Saturday 10th January 2015




Robin Hoods Well
A1 (south-bound access only)
Moved, due to road widening, & a poisoned original well
Monday 28th September 2015


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Mar 2018)

Blizzard today, no trig point seeking.


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Blizzard today, no trig point seeking.


Why?
There'll be fewer out looking for them.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Mar 2018)

Just the one today






Another one that has been avoiding my searching but can now be crossed off . It's on wall outside Harrowden house down "The Slips" just before the 2 Nd gate .


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Why?
> There'll be fewer out looking for them.


As near as I can tell, I am the only survey marker visitor in this parish.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Mar 2018)

Scout Bridge
Huddersfield Road, out of Penistone


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2018)

Spotted at Kettering general hospital @Drago


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Spotted at Kettering general hospital @Drago
> 
> View attachment 401601


What's the one behind doing?


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> What's the one behind doing?



They looked like 2 new ones that were waiting to be positioned , i was tempted to try and walk of with one but not sure how far i would have got without being stopped


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2018)

One I recorded a while back on the old pub as you go into Earl's Barton 






Oh and forgive me for being on a carbon beast


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Mar 2018)

Ings Bridge'
Denby Dale Road 
Wakefield 
(near Sainsburys - not the Trinity Walk branch)


Dated 1825
Distances given to Bradford,, Holmfirth, Stayley Bridge, Ashton Under Lyne, Manchester
This was the crossing of the Ings TurnPike (1831 - 1864) and the Wakefield - DenbyDale TurnPike (1825 - 1874)
Most of the original stonework was retained during a rebuild of the parapet






'Geograph' is down ,as I type, so can't upload a link from there


https://www.britishlistedbuildings....r-ings-beck-wakefield-north-ward#.Wrze4kxFzIU


----------



## biggs682 (30 Mar 2018)

Not sure if I have logged this before .






On the way into Harrold on the Lavendon road 






And the old post box a mere foot away .


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2018)

An interesting find this morning.













Just on the right hand side as you go into Grafton Underwood .











Whole area was very wet and muddy so didn't want to risk loosing a shoe .

But will have to go back and have a good peep inside as didn't realise there was another entrance to I looked at the photos when home .


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2018)

Also spotted these benchmarks










Both in Twywell


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> An interesting find this morning.
> 
> View attachment 402311
> 
> ...


Excellent spooky find!!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (31 Mar 2018)

One from my Anglesey trip(last, I promise)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Apr 2018)

I'd noticed this one before, when in the car, in traffic
However, this morning, I stopped after dropping my daughter off

George Street
Wakefield
It's between the blue door & the gate
The building behind my Octavia, is purported to be the Coach-House to the address, I believe (but would have to check) that this is a rear 'wing' to the range seen in the background, on South Parade
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3168565


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Apr 2018)

Several new finds in Towcester, all on the old Roman Road (now the A5)






A BM, opposite Towcester Racecourse, on a cottage garden wall.









A few of the many Victorian & Georgian utility markers. There’s loads of them all the way up the main road!! These are just a sample.
How I missed them last ride though, I’ll never know 






And a revisit to Buckby Res TP1743 to see if it’s been preserved during the building works. Looks OK as it’s fenced off from the diggers.


----------



## DCBassman (4 Apr 2018)

Trig point on Gibbet Hill, between Mary Tavy and Brentor, West Devon on the edge of Dartmoor. Pretty sure some of our members could achieve this on two wheels, but not me (need an MTB) and probably not with the ground state (swamp, even at the top of the hill).


----------



## Bobby Mhor (6 Apr 2018)

Short trip across the river earlier.

Helensburgh, Clyde St





Helensburgh, King St


----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2018)

A couple from this morning's visit to Beccles






A nice mile post in the town centre. 







And a hidden benchmark just off the town centre .


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2018)

A couple from this morning's ride






A nice benchmark on Queensgrove Methodist church , Northampton. 






And another benchmark in Alfred Street , Northampton.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Apr 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> 'Hartleys Bridge'
> Lock Lane
> Built 1808
> 
> ...




Had another go today, whilst out
Thankfully there were a few gaps in the traffic


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214322132719476&set=a.10214084142529870.1073741885.1601508436&type=3&theater&notif_t=feedback_reaction_generic&notif_id=1523195198786805






A few yards downstream of the bridge, on the Castleford side, there's a set of steps (invisible, from above, but visible from the bridge), they were the Landing Point, for a ferry to Goole


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Apr 2018)

July 2012

View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3950453732056&set=a.3811590300557.2151723.1601508436&type=3&theater


Here;
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1117836

And; https://www.britishlistedbuildings....est-greetland-and-stainland-ward#.Ws0F80xFzIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Apr 2018)

'old' Great North Road
Micklefield 



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3929210480988&set=a.3811590300557.2151723.1601508436&type=3&theater

View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3929211121004&set=a.3811590300557.2151723.1601508436&type=3&theater

View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3929211281008&set=a.3811590300557.2151723.1601508436&type=3&theater


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Apr 2018)

Saturday 23rd April 2016, after a visit to the Goth Weekend


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208128319558018&set=a.10207828326778386.1073741866.1601508436&type=3&theater


Here; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1897091


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Apr 2018)

Bramhope, on the main Leeds-Otley road
(April 2005)

My old Discovery behind




Located here; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5458618


https://www.britishlistedbuildings....keld-lane-at-se-258-428-bramhope#.Wsy9_0xFzIU


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2018)

A nice clean benchmark at the bottom of Cabot tower







All of 334 ft high with some great views.


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> A nice clean benchmark at the bottom of Cabot tower
> 
> View attachment 403869
> 
> ...


There's not many on the floor that survive.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> There's not many on the floor that survive.



It's not on the floor , nothing bike related with me so used a foot instead


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Apr 2018)

Today

*1. *On the old_ 'Great North Road_', in the centre of Bramham




*2.* Hemsworth (roughly between Pontefract & Barnsley)


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2018)

The last remaining of four on Crib Lane, junction with Corporation Street.




Weathered and not helped by it being a "smokers corner" in recent years.

The lower mark on the building, on the junction of Lee Bridge, Corporation Street and Dean Clough, was removed in the mid 70's.
Either on the steps that were there or the wall that was covered when they were removed.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Apr 2018)

First find in Cambridge in the entrance to the Sedgwick museum.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2018)

A clear benchmark mark on the Clifton observatory building


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Apr 2018)

A few other finds around Cambridge today.. 






A BM the corner of on Tennis Court Road. 






And another by the gate to St John’s college. 






Then a partial BM nearby... on (?) 





Possibly our favourite was this mildew surrounded one in the city centre 

Many thanks to my granddaughter for her finger pointing on today’s visit to Cambridge.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Apr 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 403923
> 
> 
> First find in Cambridge in the entrance to the Sedgwick museum.



If you'd have come to see me I'd have shown you one in Free School Lane. I'll try to remember to get a pic tomorrow.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Apr 2018)

There’s loads of stuff to see, but I had to keep to my granddaughter’s plan of museum visits.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (13 Apr 2018)

Three today from the east of the country

Kettins, Parish Church





Muirhead, Church (old)





Lundie, The Neuk 
Family connection with this one, my late mum in law spent her younger years on this now derelict farm..
Mark isn't on the OS database, a Pivot on a window sill


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2018)

This morning's haul






On the kelmarsh estate wall just before the Arthingworth turning .







And then this one on the old A6 and meeting lane junction in Rothwell .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Apr 2018)

Does this count??
Hill-Top, Knottingley
At the top of this road, just beyond the tall building on the right
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2035995



Odd name for a street, & an odd location for such a sign too (about 10 foot up)
Off Weeland Road, Knottingley


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Apr 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Does this count??
> Hill-Top, Knottingley
> At the top of this road, just beyond the tall building on the right
> http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2035995
> ...


I love the One Way Street sign!! Looks like it has reflective beads on the wording..
Does the link to geograph and the van with a benchmark have summat in common?


----------



## biggs682 (15 Apr 2018)

A few from this morning's ride










A nice face plate on the recently rebuilt bridge coming out of Oakley on the Pavenham road , must have ridden past this loads of times and never spotted it before. 






Then an nice benchmark on " The Folly " cottage in Pavenham. 






And another one just opposite the right turn to a village name I can't remember ! 

All three are one's I possibly ridden past over 100 times .


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Apr 2018)

Only one today on the old A43 near Blisworth on the way to Tiffield.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Apr 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I love the One Way Street sign!! Looks like it has reflective beads on the wording..
> Does the link to geograph and the van with a benchmark have summat in common?


The only reason for the (Geograph) 'link' is to mark the location of the Van

Yes, the _'One Way Street_' has beading on it (not sure how good they are now?)


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2018)

One from tonight's commute home , it's not my daily route just one I do every so often so say once a month for last 5+ years and never spotted this benchmark before 






Just up Westfield road where it joins Northampton road at the island in Wellingborough .


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Apr 2018)

One from the wall of the Church restaurant at the bottom of Bridge Street, Northampton, as I wandered around the town awaiting the result of my cars’ MOT.


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2018)

You're brave getting your phone out there Pete!


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> You're brave getting your phone out there Pete!


I also walked past the old boarded up plod shop!! 
Living dangerously


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2018)

Still plenty of plod in there, but they don't like the public to see them.

I've heard from a chum who's still in the job that three newish fully marked and equipped police bicycle were stolen from the yard there one night a few months back.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Still plenty of plod in there, but they don't like the public to see them.
> 
> I've heard from a chum who's still in the job that three newish fully marked and equipped police bicycle were stolen from the yard there one night a few months back.



i made a good profit on them


----------



## Bobby Mhor (19 Apr 2018)

Sunshine today and a hunt for some marks.
Two found, one, the level line is visible but the downward marks are so faint even the camera couldn't pick them up
Location, height checked, database info 100% but.

One definate

Ranfurly, Lawmarnock Rd, gatepost




a good use of trainer


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2018)

Here's one I am not sure about






Halfway down Brickhill rd , Wellingborough , it's another one I pass on a regular basis but noticed it a couple of days ago .


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2018)

Both from the remains of the Lancashire & Yorkshire High Level Railway.
Battison Road, junction with Road




Kersey Road, off Queens Road.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Here's one I am not sure about
> 
> View attachment 405020
> 
> ...



well this one is on the database so it's a real one

SP 8809 6792 88.1421 N 7 3 0.6 1960 WALL ANG NE SIDE NO45 BRICKHILL RD NW ANG N FACE


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Apr 2018)

Wakefield Cathedral
It took some finding, as it's not a small building
if it had been in the non-public areas, I'd have had a word with the Vergers next time I'm in there, to collect daughter




Not the easiest place to find an angle to photograph from, with trees & (today) market stalls



So, here's a Geograph pic, which is better; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1075648


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2018)

This morning's haul






A nice clean benchmark just down from the entrance to "The Hall" in Get Houghton and it's another one that I ride past regularly .






And one from the bottom of the steps looking into the bunker at the Wellingborough rugby club.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2018)

This morning's haul






A moss covered benchmark on the bridge between Cranford St Andrew and Cranford st John .






And a utility marker in Denford.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> This morning's haul
> 
> View attachment 405246
> 
> ...



You got down there then?! Well done. I did look for the entrance a while ago, with no success.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Apr 2018)

A Trig Point near Winster, in The Peaks. The only person I know in this pic is the upside down one 

Next time I see her the right way up, I'll ask her exactly where it is..


----------



## Drago (24 Apr 2018)

Well done. Nice to see another ROC post surviving relatively intact.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> You got down there then?! Well done. I did look for the entrance a while ago, with no success.



Yeah i was passing and the club was still closed and i had a spare few mins , just needed a better lamp


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> This morning's haul
> 
> View attachment 405245
> 
> ...


Is that the one @Drago was due to join you in visiting?


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Is that the one @Drago was due to join you in visiting?



Yes same one


----------



## Drago (25 Apr 2018)

I know, I'm ashamed of myself


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> I know, I'm ashamed of myself



Why we can still pay a visit armed with some better lights when you are ready


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Apr 2018)

Sorry, posted into wrong thread

Deleted


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Apr 2018)

Just a GR postbox whilst at w*ork in Clacton-on-Sea today..


----------



## Bobby Mhor (27 Apr 2018)

Took a ferry today..
Found four..
random finds

Dunoon, OSBM Bolt This one HERE




Toward, Church




Toward, Castle Toward Gatehouse





I've another couple of images, I'll post them once I've got them off the camera....


----------



## Aravis (27 Apr 2018)

Earlier this week I was in Bradford on Avon for a few hours. I remembered a conversation from about 45 years ago which suggested there might be an Edward VIII post box somewhere in the town. Unsurprisingly, I failed to find it, and a quick online search that evening showed I wasn't looking for quite the right thing; it is the Post Office building itself, now taken over by another retailer, which carries the cypher, much higher up than I was looking.

Apparently there are 100 or so Edward VIII post boxes known to exist, and although I'd never knowingly seen one, it turns out I have a picture of one. A couple of years ago I stayed for a week in an apartment in the red house on the harbour front in Tobermory, with the rare box just a few yards away:






Zooming in, the box can be seen just to the right of the RNLI flagpole, next to a red lifebelt mounting:






Wikipedia supplies the image I should've taken myself:

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...box,_Tobermory_-_geograph.org.uk_-_607493.jpg


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Apr 2018)

I think there is a jigsaw puzzle in the break room at work with this as it's subject.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Apr 2018)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7QSYp0bqio

Thought I'd mention this.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Apr 2018)

I’ll check that out when I fire up the laptop this morning. Looks interesting


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2018)

Aravis said:


> Earlier this week I was in Bradford on Avon for a few hours. I remembered a conversation from about 45 years ago which suggested there might be an Edward VIII post box somewhere in the town. Unsurprisingly, I failed to find it, and a quick online search that evening showed I wasn't looking for quite the right thing; it is the Post Office building itself, now taken over by another retailer, which carries the cypher, much higher up than I was looking.
> 
> Apparently there are 100 or so Edward VIII post boxes known to exist, and although I'd never knowingly seen one, it turns out I have a picture of one. A couple of years ago I stayed for a week in an apartment in the red house on the harbour front in Tobermory, with the rare box just a few yards away:
> 
> ...


Many of the 271 produced had either part of the VIII ground out of them, or the whole lot removed. Leaving just a VII or nothing where the E R should have been.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think there is a jigsaw puzzle in the break room at work with this as it's subject.


_"Trig Points and Other Interesting Geographs"_
Must be some copyright protection!


----------



## Aravis (28 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Many of the 271 produced had either part of the VIII ground out of them, or the whole lot removed. Leaving just a VII or nothing where the E R should have been.


From what I've read, all bar one of the known surviving examples is a pillar box. That suggests it was much easier/cheaper to remove the cypher or to replace the front of a wall box or a lamp box.

There's plenty of information on locations, and I'm glad to say there's at least one comfortably within range of a cycle ride, in Worcester. But a complete list seems to be remarkably elusive.


----------



## Drago (28 Apr 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7QSYp0bqio
> 
> Thought I'd mention this.




There was a documentary about these on Discovery Channel a while back. Fascinating. Any local to you GA?


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2018)

This morning's haul







On the old railway bridge on Washbrook rd Rushden. 






Then another one I have ridden past load's of times and never noticed it . On the bridge as you exit Poddington village heading towards Wymington.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2018)

Aravis said:


> From what I've read, all bar one of the known surviving examples is a pillar box. That suggests it was much easier/cheaper to remove the cypher or to replace the front of a wall box or a lamp box.
> 
> There's plenty of information on locations, and I'm glad to say there's at least one comfortably within range of a cycle ride, in Worcester. But a complete list seems to be remarkably elusive.


Post Box Appreciation Society, link earlier in the thread, say they have a list of all 158 remaining/surviving boxes.


----------



## Aravis (28 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Post Box Appreciation Society, link earlier in the thread, say they have a list of all 158 remaining/surviving boxes.


You mean the Letter Box Study Group (lbsg)? £27 to see what they've got? Freely available information will do for now.

To be honest, I always hoped I'd just find one, but since I've clearly walked past examples in Bridlington and Tobermory, and probably elsewhere, it was never likely to happen!


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> There was a documentary about these on Discovery Channel a while back. Fascinating. Any local to you GA?


Not that I'm aware of, the main air mail route went about 100 miles to our north. I do know where local mail routes, and their old airfields were, and where some of the old railways ran, but I could keep an eye open.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (28 Apr 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7QSYp0bqio
> 
> Thought I'd mention this.



Not the same but we'd similar concrete arrows guide markers (WW2)
A few listed HERE

Navigation markers in WW2 Ireland HERE

A couple from yesterday

Kirn, Church






Milepost...





Oh, and old and new..


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Not the same but we'd similar concrete arrows guide markers (WW2)
> A few listed HERE
> *
> Navigation markers in WW2 Ireland *HERE
> ...


There should either be an arrow nearby, or two figures on the top of them. One a bearing(Towards Northern Ireland, avoiding neutral airspace) the second the distance.

As in the link, many are in bad shape. Makes looking for a bench mark easy in comparison.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (28 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> There should either be an arrow nearby, or two figures on the top of them. One a bearing(Towards Northern Ireland, avoiding neutral airspace) the second the distance.
> 
> As in the link, many are in bad shape. Makes looking for a bench mark easy in comparison.


Yeah, I couldn't find the original site I saw...
Donegal, rings a bell.
I'll have a further look...


----------



## Aravis (29 Apr 2018)

Having awakened a latent interest in post boxes, here are a couple from near my home, together with my oldest bike:


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2018)

Aravis said:


> Having awakened a latent interest in post boxes, here are a couple from near my home, together with my oldest bike:
> 
> View attachment 406506


They sunk the one on the right just a bit.


----------



## Aravis (29 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> They sunk the one on the right just a bit.



Haha it took me a while to convince myself I had the camera straight. It's between the railway station and the rugby ground, and if it's really been there since Victorian times it'll have had the odd shove over the years - deliberate or otherwise!

Edit - sorry didn't read your post properly. Thought you were talking about the leaning one!


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> That's a seriously nice post box!!


If I can get it, would you take it?
Post Office will not be removing it and those doing the work plan on just breaking it up.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> If I can get it, would you take it?
> Post Office will not be removing it and those doing the work plan on just breaking it up.


Nice offer, but sadly not. I’ve got nowhere to keep it. It would be a shame if it got broken up though.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Apr 2018)

'Pack-Horse Bridge' (aka _Little Bridge_)
off Wakefield Bridge (aka _Chantry Bridge_)




Masons mark is just to the right 



As seen from the riverwards side
The stream has long since silted up/re-routed/been culverted


Location;
https://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101273509-packhorse-bridge-wakefield-east-ward#.WuX0uUxFzIU
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/281857
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2761553
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/283977


On Wakefield Bridge itself, but well-weathered
Twice widened, hence the round arches; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2761598
The original 14th C arches; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/281864


----------



## fatjel (29 Apr 2018)

Went past this one today atop Llanllwni mountain.


----------



## Drago (29 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> If I can get it, would you take it?
> Post Office will not be removing it and those doing the work plan on just breaking it up.



What post box are we talking about?


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> What post box are we talking about?


This Edward VII, free standing at approx 6 foot high.


classic33 said:


> Two, soon to disappear as they widen the road.
> View attachment 371000
> 
> Over the railway on the A629
> ...


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2018)

fatjel said:


> Went past this one today atop Llanllwni mountain.
> View attachment 406616


What's the number on the Bench Mark plate?


----------



## Drago (29 Apr 2018)

@classic33 If it weren't so big I'd have that. Hope its rescued and preserved.


----------



## fatjel (29 Apr 2018)

82858 is the only number i can see is below a strange sign
@classic33


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> @classic33 If it weren't so big I'd have that. Hope its rescued and preserved.


Scrap at present is the plan.
Now about that plate?


----------



## Drago (29 Apr 2018)

Yes, yes please indeed!


----------



## fatjel (29 Apr 2018)

Seems what I've for years thought was the top of Llanllwni mountain is actually Mynydd Llanfihangel-rhos-y-corn -- 51.998642, -4.179163 
Mynydd Llanllwni is about half a mile to the North and does not have a road running over it
What I and most locals think of as Llanllwni mountain is actually more than one mountain

In my defence I'm from that London what do I know


----------



## Bobby Mhor (30 Apr 2018)

fatjel said:


> Seems what I've for years thought was the top of Llanllwni mountain is actually *Mynydd Llanfihangel-rhos-y-corn* -- 51.998642, -4.179163
> Mynydd Llanllwni is about half a mile to the North and does not have a road running over it
> What I and most locals think of as Llanllwni mountain is actually more than one mountain
> 
> In my defence I'm from that London what do I know


Sadly, it is well known for being a deleted TuMP


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 May 2018)

Out exploring yesterday
5 found,
here's three

Isle of Bute, Port Bannatyne





Isle of Bute, Ardbeg





Cowal, B836, Bridge





and a milestone


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 May 2018)

All within the boundaries of Ackworth
Today
On the A638 Wakefield - Doncaster road, about 8 miles south-east of Wakefield


Brackenhill
This part of the village was where there were long established quarries, & abandoned equipment still exists there



Wakefield Road, at the junction with Dicky Sykes Lane
At the right-hand end of this hedge; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4099649
*D* = Doncaster 
*W *= Wakefield



High Ackworth 
The Market Cross, in the background, drinking fountain (dated 1870), & 'West Riding' signpost


----------



## uphillstruggler (4 May 2018)

on a recent back road ride between Brechin and Montrose. lovely place for a cycle. unfortunately didn't have time to ride down to Arbroath for a smokie


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 May 2018)

_Butter Cross_
Hooton Pagnall
Dated 1540 -1550

This morning, for Stage 2 of the Womens _Tour de Yorkshire


_
*
Here; *http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2298015

https://www.britishlistedbuildings....st-of-ivy-cottage-hooton-pagnell#.WuxhlExFzIU


----------



## Dave 123 (4 May 2018)

I forgot to take this the other week..

Free School Lane, Cambridge


----------



## PeteXXX (4 May 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> I forgot to take this the other week..
> 
> Free School Lane, Cambridge
> 
> View attachment 407365


That’s a similar casting to the one I posted a few weeks ago from the entrantto the Sedgwick museum.


----------



## Dave 123 (4 May 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> That’s a similar casting to the one I posted a few weeks ago from the entrantto the Sedgwick museum.


That's why I posted it!


----------



## PeteXXX (4 May 2018)

That’s right, you said you were going to dig it out, didn’t you


----------



## Aravis (5 May 2018)

Too many things on to cycle today. Better luck tomorrow, all being well.

While driving through Cheltenham this morning I drove past this. And stopped, of course.


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2018)

Aravis said:


> Too many things on to cycle today. Better luck tomorrow, all being well.
> 
> While driving through Cheltenham this morning I drove past this. And stopped, of course.
> 
> View attachment 407521


Grade II listed building!!


----------



## PeteXXX (5 May 2018)

Aravis said:


> Too many things on to cycle today. Better luck tomorrow, all being well.
> 
> While driving through Cheltenham this morning I drove past this. And stopped, of course.
> 
> View attachment 407521


That’s a lovely Post Box!
I must find my nearest one and plan a ride to it soon


----------



## Bobby Mhor (5 May 2018)

Damn, I just found out I cycled passed one of these Penfold Post Boxes the other day, DOH.
Another ferry trip in order I think


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2018)

One from today's walk around Graffham water , it's near hill farm


----------



## Salty seadog (5 May 2018)

It's amazing what you see when you're riding in the gutter. Just north of Canterbury. St Stephens.


----------



## biggs682 (6 May 2018)

A couple from this morning's ride.







A mile post 







A G R post box in Draughton 






The carpetbaggers USAF war memorial .


----------



## Tim Hall (6 May 2018)

So where's this and why is it in the news?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 May 2018)

Possibly both seen before, with the blue Ribble?

Thursday 3rd, whilst looking at the art-work around Ackworth for the_ T de Y
_
Not far away from here, there were many stone quarries (they're still there, but not working)
Doubtless this was cut in one of them?

Brackenhill (the outlying edge of Ackworth)
A638 (Wakefield - Doncaster road)
Here; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2617199








Then, in 400-500 yards...........

 Distance plate
Junction of Wakefield - Doncaster Road & Dicky Sykes Lane
Ackworth

It's at the right hand corner of this hedge; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4099649​


----------



## Datum2 (6 May 2018)

A cancelled cut mark at Glebe farm Blatherwycke.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 May 2018)

Just a commonish utility post on our pedal around Rutland Water today


----------



## Serge (6 May 2018)

My first trig point!






Sorry about the quality, I couldn't see the damn screen in this sunshine. 











In a farmer's field just outside Leamington. No idea how to link the exact co-ordinates.


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2018)

Serge said:


> My first trig point!
> 
> View attachment 407834
> 
> ...


In the area marked by the arrow?




http://www.bench-marks.org.uk/bm6412


----------



## Serge (6 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> In the area marked by the arrow?
> View attachment 407844
> 
> http://www.bench-marks.org.uk/bm6412



That's the one. I just wanted an excuse to get out on the new bike and that was the nearest one to me.

Of course, several fine drinking establishments were sampled along the way!


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2018)

Serge said:


> That's the one. I just wanted an excuse to get out on the new bike and that was the nearest one to me.
> 
> Of course, several fine drinking establishments were sampled along the way!


The other side of trig hunting!


----------



## PeteXXX (6 May 2018)

Serge said:


> My first trig point!
> 
> View attachment 407834
> 
> ...


The first of many, I’m sure!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 May 2018)

Whilst riding through Bramhope, this afternoon, whilst deciding where to watch Stage 4.........................................
All on the A660 Leeds - Otley road

End of Creskeld Lane
The other face here; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2569298







Airshaft, for Bramhope Tunnel
Seen here, from the other side; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/701275






Some of you may have seen this on TV, on Friday
The old Toll-House, at the top of Old Pool Bank
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1137980








Between Bramhope & Golden Acre Park
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3243516


----------



## Aravis (6 May 2018)

Is that really 192¼ to London? You'd've thought the nearest half would be close enough!

Finally bagged a EviiiR pillar box on today's ride - it had to be done. On Ombersley Road, Worcester.






I have to say that after all the anticipation it was extremely underwhelming. I'm not that keen on the cypher being painted gold, and it desperately needs re-doing. In fact the whole box is tatty and seems a bit knocked about. I saw another nice angular Victorian box when passing through Cheltenham earlier, and that looked much better.


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2018)

Aravis said:


> Is that really 192¼ to London? You'd've thought the nearest half would be close enough!
> 
> Finally bagged a EviiiR pillar box on today's ride - it had to be done. On Ombersley Road, Worcester.
> 
> ...


http://inamidst.com/topic/edwardboxes


----------



## Aravis (7 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> http://inamidst.com/topic/edwardboxes


Thanks for that.

The comment on the one at Wolverton (Milton Keynes) sounds as though it was written for the Worcester example.


----------



## Serge (7 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> http://inamidst.com/topic/edwardboxes



There's one about an hour's ride from me so that's today's ride sorted. 

Just need to sort out the pub stops now!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 May 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Whilst riding through Bramhope, this afternoon, whilst deciding where to watch Stage 4.........................................
> 
> Some of you may have seen this on TV, on Friday
> The old Toll-House, at the top of Old Pool Bank
> ...



The Toll-House is marked on the 1905 (6" - Mile) OS map as 'Chain Bar', so possibly, at some point, exactly that?
A chain pulled over the road, to prevent carts/carriages passing?

The pillars beyond, carried a bridge, that a tramway ran across, from a quarry
Open this map link, for the specific view

http://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=18&lat=53.8949&lon=-1.6399&layers=168&b=1

Not sure on the date of this image, taken from the Bramhope side of the bridge, with the Toll-House in the background


----------



## Serge (7 May 2018)

Serge said:


> There's one about an hour's ride from me so that's today's ride sorted.
> 
> Just need to sort out the pub stops now!


Change of plan. The good lady has driven me to the pub instead!

The post box will have to wait!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (7 May 2018)

I got a Eddie VIIII
More about than I thought..
another two or three in cycle reach

Glasgow...West End










Got a few Marks will post some once I've sorted them out...


----------



## PeteXXX (7 May 2018)

Several finds on today’s ride. 






Poaching on @biggs682 territory, a BM in Wellingborough town centre on Glover Priest solicitors office. 






A nice bright GR wall box in Finedon. 






A BM on The Dukes pub in Woodford. 






And a different utility plaque in Thrapston. 






Finally, today, another BM on the Samuel Pepys in Slipton.


----------



## biggs682 (8 May 2018)

@PeteXXX you are always welcome


----------



## Bobby Mhor (8 May 2018)

Clydebank, Forth & Clyde Canal





Glasgow, F&C Canal
this is supposed to be a rivet, pivot?




Glasgow, F&C Canal
This is a rivet


----------



## Tizme (8 May 2018)

According to this milestone marker:




Bruton is 3 miles away, but if you cross the road this Fingerpost says:





No wonder holidaymakers are confused!


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 May 2018)

It is amazing how close together your towns are.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (9 May 2018)

Post Boxes today...
GR (Ranfurly)
I've a GR about 30 metres from my house, it must be a re-use as this area housing was built in the mid 70s.





George VI (Port Glasgow) 400 metres from home





Scottish Crown ( Bridge of Weir),
used here in Scotland instead of the ER II, the reason being HERE.
I'll have to cross the border to log one...





VR and ER VII locations known


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Post Boxes today...
> GR (Ranfurly)
> I've a GR about 30 metres from my house, it must be a re-use as this area housing was built in the mid 70s.
> View attachment 408406
> ...


Should have just withdrawn Mail services until you accepted her.


----------



## snorri (9 May 2018)

At the Camster Cairns. OS Grid Ref ND 25982 44170


----------



## Tim Hall (9 May 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Post Boxes today...
> GR (Ranfurly)
> I've a GR about 30 metres from my house, it must be a re-use as this area housing was built in the mid 70s.
> View attachment 408406
> ...


Thanks for the info about the different crowns. I'd noticed them on holiday last week but didn't know why they were like that. I'm still waiting for an answer to the question posed in my previous post by the way.


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2018)

snorri said:


> View attachment 408444
> 
> At the Camster Cairns. OS Grid Ref ND 25982 44170


What's the dimensions on the visible part of that block?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (9 May 2018)

Tim Hall said:


> Thanks for the info about the different crowns. I'd noticed them on holiday last week but didn't know why they were like that. I'm still waiting for an answer to the question posed in my previous post by the way.


This post, I assume?




I haven't a clue , tbh....


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 May 2018)

I believe these are Model T axles, used to denote an edge of property, quite common as Model T fords became redundant. 




Tags on a utility pole, to denote inspection dates, and Pole #


----------



## Drago (10 May 2018)

Any dates on the pole to indicate it's age? Some in the village here 80 years old and still looking solid.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 May 2018)

Those are burned or carved into the wood. I'll try and get a picture of that bit. I always find the tags interesting.


----------



## Alex H (10 May 2018)

I don't get this





Locals will know what the letters stand for * and probably the distances to each, but if I were a stranger to these parts what use is it to me?

* Alnwick and Morpeth


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2018)

Alex H said:


> I don't get this
> 
> View attachment 408523
> 
> ...


Many milestones had placenames and distances removed due to the threat of german invasion. Yours might be a replacement.


----------



## snorri (10 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> What's the dimensions on the visible part of that block?


Approx 200mm square and 300mm high.
There are two cairns on the site and several of these blocks situated some 30 metres from each cairn structure, I could see no other marking on the blocks other than the two arrows.
(I did not have this thread in mind when I took the pic. a few weeks ago so I'm just relying on memory)


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 May 2018)

nr Kilmacolm, B788
Finally, I've looked many times for this one, pretty faint





Port Glasgow, Broadstone Ave
Found on detour




Port Glasgow, Broadstone




Post Boxes?
Plenty
I checked everyone in my town and a nearby village today


----------



## Bobby Mhor (12 May 2018)

Not a geograph but loved this..
Glasgow to Sahara, charity car.
More info HERE





A couple of wall boxes

Bridge of Weir V R





Brookfield, a new Lamp style(not cast), pretty soulless I think...Scottish Crown


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Not a geograph but loved this..
> Glasgow to Sahara, charity car.
> More info HERE
> View attachment 408774
> ...


There's a few like that last one round here. Stainless steel plate in place of cast marks. Seems they were expecting a change, but uncertain of who would be there. The plate can just be drilled out and replaced.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (12 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> There's a few like that last one round here. Stainless steel plate in place of cast marks. Seems they were expecting a change, but uncertain of who would be there. The plate can just be drilled out and replaced.


Speaking of which..
Edward VII wall box behind a GR Pillar...


----------



## Tim Hall (12 May 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> This post, I assume?
> View attachment 408481
> 
> I haven't a clue , tbh....


Seeing as you're all struggling and I'm a nice person, I'll tell you. It's a memorial on the Mull of Oa on Islay to commemorate the sinking of two troopships in WW1 carrying US troops. They had centenary stuff the week before last, including wreath laying, Royal Marines band etc and I was lucky enough to be there. It made the BBC news, where I can be glimpsed for a nanosecond.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (12 May 2018)

Tim Hall said:


> Seeing as you're all struggling and I'm a nice person, I'll tell you. It's a memorial on the Mull of Oa on Islay to commemorate the sinking of two troopships in WW1 carrying US troops. They had centenary stuff the week before last, including wreath laying, Royal Marines band etc and I was lucky enough to be there. It made the BBC news, where I can be glimpsed for a nanosecond.


I got you now, 
prog on BBC One Scotland (30 mins) HERE

prog BBC Alba prog (59 mins) HERE


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 May 2018)

Can these be seen??
I only noticed it, as I went for a walk to photograph the Bridge again
I was in Bingley, for the _'Harriers v Cyclists_' race*
Area*


*Detail*



There's not a photo of it on GeoGraph, so I've used one of the marvellous PackHorse bridge on Beckfoot Lane
My photographs are south-east of the bridge, before the marked Club House
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4323658


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 May 2018)

An oddity, they've been there quite a few years now!!
I think I first saw them about 10 years ago


----------



## PeteXXX (13 May 2018)

When I see BM’s or stuff getting overrun by ivy, I tend to cut it back before the artefact is lost for ever.


----------



## Tim Hall (13 May 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I got you now,
> prog on BBC One Scotland (30 mins) HERE
> 
> prog BBC Alba prog (59 mins) HERE


Thanks for the programme links. I watched the Alba one when I was over there. The flag that was made came back to Islay for the ceremony. We were in the museum when it came in the back door, accompanied by a flustered American woman from the Smithsonian.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 May 2018)

*Today For Me
Tomorrow For Thee*




History; http://mjwayland.com/hickleton-skulls/
Location; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2352032 (crossroads of A635, &


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 May 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Not a geograph but loved this..
> Glasgow to Sahara, charity car.
> More info HERE
> View attachment 408774



An almost equal oddity, I saw this Volvo estate in Haworth, not far from the K &VWR station

'Bronte -Carlo'


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 May 2018)

If I have featured these in the thread previously, I apologise, but I'm not trawling through 137 pages to double-check


As the name states, it's not in Whitby, which is where anything Goth related is expected to be
(even though Bradford, Keighley, Shipley, & Leeds gave birth to some of the bigger names of the genre)




Cricketers Arms
Horbury
_'The Bowing Courtier' _The emblem, of Melbourne Breweries of Leeds (a response to Tetleys _Huntsman_?)





Mile Marker
Aire & Calder Navigation Canal towpath, at 'Stanley Ferry'
(only just north, of the bridge carrying the road between Stanley & Altofts)
it's on the 1908 '25" OS map as a MileStone

Probably to Goole, the ultimate destination of the 'A&C'
Notated in this link;
http://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=18&lat=53.7048&lon=-1.4616&layers=168&b=1


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 May 2018)

An ancestor of John Prescott??
MP _*&*_ Pugilist


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 May 2018)

I only noticed this, as the Sun caught it, & there was a shadow in it




It's on the Oakenshaw Lane railway bridge (the first one, of 3), closest to Doncaster Road (A638)
As seen approaching from Walton, towards Doncaster Road
Benchmark on the l/h wall



Taken from the bridge, looking south-east (to the right, in my 2nd picture)
Shows location
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3246100


----------



## PeteXXX (14 May 2018)

Several finds around Kings Lynn on today’s stroll whilst at w*rk. 









A boundary plaque and a BM on the railway station. 






Flush Bracket on the old library entrance. 






Another Flush Bracket nearby on the Post Office. 






And, finally today, a large GR postbox. 

Oh well, best get back to w*rk I suppose


----------



## Bobby Mhor (14 May 2018)

Three today, 
one I'm still trying to cross check, looks like absent from database.
Two just now..
Neilston, Cemetery




Barrhead, Cross Arthurlie St


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2018)

Dispensary Walk, above the Parish Church.




On the lower side of the building to the left of the Ring O'Bells.




The one marked as being on the lower wall, level with the Church gates, gone. Wall rebuilt a few years ago.
Bailey Hall Bank, bottom, junction with Bailey Hall Lane.




Navigation Road, on what is now part of this building.




In the right place, not convinced though.
There is a pin/bolt but it's not very clear




10,000,000 individual Quality Street sweets a day made there.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 May 2018)

Don't forget Rolo's!
(Except American Rolos)


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Don't forget Rolo's!
> (Except American Rolos)


Rolo's were York, there's the egg plant in that building though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 May 2018)

Over here, Hershey makes our Rolos. Out of milk chocolate made with sour milk, I'm sure. It's an American thing.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Over here, Hershey makes our Rolos. Out of milk chocolate made with sour milk, I'm sure. It's an American thing.


Same recipe, and it's illegal to import those made in York into the US and vice versa.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 May 2018)

Actually, Hershey is now claiming that they make from fresh milk, and the quality has improved. Just learned that from a Hershey bar I got at the Meijer's this morning.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 May 2018)

Has a little American flag on it, too, by jingo.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Has a little American flag on it, too, by jingo.


The Rolo or the wrapper?


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 May 2018)

The wrapper on the Hershey bar. Rolos were verboten, as I had a temporary crown on my bad tooth at the time.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 May 2018)

I'm dipping in & out of an old book of mine






At the back, I noticed, as I was consulting the index, these pages


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2018)

Introduced my Knight's of Wolverhampton to benchmarks this morning by showing it this one at the top of moonshine gap .






It's one that has been recorded before but it was there and I was riding by .


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 May 2018)

Found this monstrosity this morning in the birthplace of Braveheart...
(his local post office)




It's like an old late 50s tv....

One BM spotted in Braveheart (Elderslie)


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Found this monstrosity this morning in the birthplace of Braveheart...
> (his local post office)
> View attachment 409680
> 
> ...



And a broom to keep the rubbish at bay


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> And a broom to keep the rubbish at bay


Och, this will be for a wee end or two of Curling....


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2018)

South Parade, Southern entrance to the goods yard at Halifax station.


----------



## cosmicbike (18 May 2018)

Ok, so I didn't ride to it, but it was a tough 7 miles to get there, and 7 miles onwards. The highest point on the Isle Of Man.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (18 May 2018)

My local trig... Info HERE
(and no, I'm not the bloke playing radio in the photos)
up playing radio late afternoon
Strange one as the foundation is raised off the ground but I suspect someone's been at it by removing some soil..


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> My local trig... Info HERE
> (and no, I'm not the bloke playing radio in the photos)
> up playing radio late afternoon
> Strange one as the foundation is raised off the ground but I suspect someone's been at it by removing some soil..
> View attachment 409886


Ground erosion?


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2018)

This morning's haul






First bridge after Tesco roundabout in kettering . 







Town's close lodge between Rushton and Pipewell.






Cottage next to the church in Pipewell .





Can't remember the village name at mo . 





And one on a house about 15 ft from the road so had to zoom , in Orton .


----------



## Cuchilo (20 May 2018)

I found another one !


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 May 2018)

Spotted a _very_ interesting one, on _Geograph, _whilst looking for a building in that km square

I had hoped to pass it this afternoon, by taking wife/daughter/daughters b/f to a pub near it for tea, but we went in totally the opposite direction


----------



## Cuchilo (20 May 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Spotted a _very_ interesting one, on _Geograph, _whilst looking for a building in that km square
> 
> I had hoped to pass it this afternoon, by taking wife/daughter/daughters b/f to a pub near it for tea, but we went in totally the opposite direction


I hope you made your daughters boyfriend feel very uncomfortable during tea !


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 May 2018)

Cuchilo said:


> I hope you made your daughters boyfriend feel very uncomfortable during tea !



Oddly, it turned out that I knew his dad, when he told me his name.............


----------



## Cuchilo (21 May 2018)

Boom !
Hanworth


----------



## Bobby Mhor (21 May 2018)

Found this doozy in Greenock

VR pillar


----------



## Cuchilo (21 May 2018)

Thats a corker if ever i saw one !


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Found this doozy in Greenock
> 
> VR pillar
> View attachment 410321
> ...


That's an unlisted box. Obviously a well made fake.
MARLOCH AVE/BARDRAINNEY?


----------



## Tail End Charlie (21 May 2018)

Saw this a couple of days ago. Wasn't looking for it, just came across it. On a bridge on the A34 near Capesthorne Hall, Cheshire.

Saw a VR post box aswell, but didn't photo it, will have to go again. It was on a downhill, so I didn't want to stop at the time!


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2018)

Old Lane, path to the bridge across what was the railway line to Queensbury.




Any ideas? First set on a stone in the wall, the second in a stone pillar about 30 foot away.








Cast Iron lamp post, Old Lane. One of a few still in place.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (21 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> That's an unlisted box. Obviously a well made fake.
> MARLOCH AVE/BARDRAINNEY?
> View attachment 410417


It's Central Station...
the Postcode on the VR one is PA15 10, your list is PA15 1 for whatever reason...
thought you'd notice the overhead lines in the background..
Mrs M (in the red car)

Marloch Ave/Bardrainney is a GR VI pillar.. and is in Port Glasgow PA14

I've still got the Greenock boxes to have a look at...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 May 2018)

Whilst at the Trunce earlier this evening. I found a couple
I thought they'd be there. but never bothered to look before

Both in Oxspring

*1. *'Old Bridge', over the River Don




http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2958141

*2.* _Waggon & Horses_
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2374963
http://thewaggon-oxspring.co.uk/
_


_



'Out' & 'Back' under this bridge
(ex 'Woodhead' line)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/929149


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> It's Central Station...
> the Postcode on the VR one is PA15 10, your list is PA15 1 for whatever reason...
> thought you'd notice the overhead lines in the background..
> Mrs M (in the red car)
> ...


Post Office supplied list of all the post boxes they operate.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> Post Office supplied list of all the post boxes they operate.


I used some map thing which a few boxes are in the wrong place..
I've still Greenock boxes to look at..


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I used some map thing which a few boxes are in the wrong place..
> I've still Greenock boxes to look at..


The link to the list is in the link to the PA14 post box.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> That's an unlisted box. Obviously a well made fake.
> MARLOCH AVE/BARDRAINNEY?
> View attachment 410417


Or maybe re-sited?


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Or maybe re-sited?


Number differs as well though, PA15 1 versus PA15 10. The second not on the list.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 May 2018)

Several finds on yesterday’s pedal..






Some more of the recent ‘bricks’ made by local kids on the Nene flood defences. 






A private GR postbox in Duston. 






And a nice VR box in Upper Harlestone. 






And this BM on the Fox & Hounds in Lower Harlestone. I de-ivy’d it to save it getting overgrown and lost for ever. 






This Flush Bracket is around the back of St Botolph’s church in Chspel Brampton. 






This BM is on an old chapel in Old, now a transport and coal yard, run by a local family, the Hamson’s. As I was photographing this benchmark, the owner asks if I needed anything (from the yard). Nope, said I, I’m looking at this BM. 
Happily, he was fine with that and knew what it was, telling me that he found another one a few yards down the road on his cottage that he was renovating. 






This is the rediscovered one. 






The building with the signs on the frontage is the old chapel, and this is how close together the two cut marks are!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> The link to the list is in the link to the PA14 post box.


One of the few I haven't snapped but have info..
Pillar, G VI, made by Carron..
Ties in with age of nearby housing being built.




PeteXXX said:


> Or maybe re-sited?


The VR is at Greenock Central Station built around 1850? 
They've done a lot of work and removed a lot of old 'classic' station furniture, sadly.
They have re-sited the pillar box, I'm sure but has to be by only 20 yards? at most..

One aside , the Suttie type postbox was cast virtually next door circa 1856..


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2018)

A couple of Flush Brackets on the Grand Union canal near Blisworth today. 






This one on a demolished bridge.






And this on the railway bridge over the canal.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (23 May 2018)

Tarbet (A82 Lomondside), Hotel

Meant to look for nearby FBM at Arrochar but cream crackered after a day in the Arrochar Alps


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2018)

One I bagged a while back without a bike . So whilst passing by tonight i thought i would re do it with my Knight






Wollaston Methodist church.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (25 May 2018)

This one is on a trig point on the top of The Cloud near Congleton. No bike in picture as there are only footpaths up to it, although I did see some MTB tyre tracks. It's a lawless place. 





And the view itself.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (25 May 2018)

Tail End Charlie said:


> This one is on a trig point on the top of The Cloud near Congleton. No bike in picture as there are only footpaths up to it, although I did see some MTB tyre tracks. It's a lawless place.
> View attachment 410907
> 
> 
> ...


Some bloke climbs that on very regular occasions to play amateur radio...at least he gets a good view.


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2018)

A few from today's ride .








A nice V r postbox in Lathbury and also found a benchmark on the church but no picture for some technical reason .






And another G R post box this one is in Newtown blossomville .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 May 2018)

Today at Haworth

Bridge, adjacent to the Station
Poor quality/eroded





Looking up BridgeHouse Lane
Benchmark, almost where the guy is on the right





What he saw (I saw) over the parapet





*Here*; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/898791


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 May 2018)

Today at Haworth
Mill Hey Hill
It was built as an Inn



Looking back, towards Haworth station



*Here; *http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5621205


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 May 2018)

Today at Haworth
_Old White Lion_
(top of) Main Street


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 May 2018)

Today, at Haworth
St Michaels & All Angels
(adjacent to the Parsonage, where the Brontes lived)





*Here;* http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/922569


----------



## biggs682 (28 May 2018)

One benchmark from this morning's ride







Another one that I have ridden past and never noticed it. Wellingborough Silver street just after " Jenny's"and before the alleyway. 







And a nice old GR post box in Finedon.


----------



## biggs682 (29 May 2018)

First benchmark for the Rotrax.







On an old factory building on the junction of Mill road and Melton road in Wellingborough.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 May 2018)

User said:


> One from Saturday’s walk:
> 
> View attachment 411584


I can’t make out what that is, Reg..


----------



## PeteXXX (29 May 2018)

A few from today’s ride. 











A couple of old railway signs, on an old railway cottage, near Cogenhoe Mill. 






Some different tie rod ends on the closed SPAR shop in Bozeat.






And a water pump in Gold Street, Podington.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 May 2018)

User said:


> It's a way marker on the Clarendon Way outside the village of Broughton in Hampshire. There's a bit more about it here.


Nice village!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (30 May 2018)

Greenock, a wee boat in port





Gourock, ER VII pillar


----------



## Aravis (30 May 2018)

An actual roadside trig point today. Cutsdean Hill in the Cotswolds. Adjacent to Jackdaw's Castle, Jonjo O'Neill's racing establishment.






A satisfying 1001 feet!


----------



## Alex H (31 May 2018)

Milestone inside the walls (and very nice railings) of Chillingham Castle.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2018)

A few from this morning's ride 






Nice clean benchmark on Kimbolton castle main entrance. 






Another benchmark on At Andrew's Church in Kimbolton. 










Also found this milestone and this one of many utility marker in Kimbolton. 






Then another benchmark on Higham Ferrer's market Square . 






And then finally another benchmark on Irthlingborough Road before the entrance to the Isebrook . It's another local one that had eluded me till today.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (2 Jun 2018)

@biggs682 Busy, busy I see...nice

Falkirk,
a GR VI wall box





Significance?
I had earlier in the day passed through nearby Carron where the bulk of pillar and lamp boxes have been made.
Edited to add, also the area (Falkirk) where Machan Engineering , now closed, was located..


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> @biggs682 Busy, busy I see...nice
> 
> 
> 
> > I reckon so as well


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jun 2018)

Boundary Stone
Well eroded
Twixt Featherstone & Pontefract

On the A645, just by the edge of the Crematorium, & by the Pontefract sign




Seen here, on the 1906 25" OS map
http://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=19&lat=53.6815&lon=-1.3331&layers=168&b=1

At the bottom of this hill; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/837492


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jun 2018)

Town Hall
Market Place
Pontefract

It also housed the Police Station, & Cells, which were reached via the brown door, to the left of the building, through the arch







http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/249805


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jun 2018)

S_essions House_ (aka Magistrates Court)
CornMarket
Pontefract
Quite a substantial marking! (looking at the window frame)






http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4190258


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jun 2018)

Decorative carving
_The Malt Shovel_
CornMarket 
Pontefract

This pub has some splendid vaulted 14th Century cellars (obviously the building is much later!!)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4190514

https://www.britishlistedbuildings....blic-house-pontefract-north-ward#.WxfdvvZFzIU


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jun 2018)

A sad and lonely GR Postbox in Northampton


----------



## Bobby Mhor (7 Jun 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 412904
> 
> 
> A sad and lonely GR Postbox in Northampton


Eh, it says Hong Kong on the sign....


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Eh, it says Hong Kong on the sign....


Well fed dogs as well.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Eh, it says Hong Kong on the sign....


Chinese Chippy


----------



## Bobby Mhor (7 Jun 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Chinese Chippy


I occasionally visit one in Auchterarder and has the Mhor stamp of quality assured....
I don't do 'cake stops...I do 'chippy' (or Greggs)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jun 2018)

Apologies, if previously added, but I can't see it via a 'word search'
'Long Stoop' 
Yeadon 
(guide-post)

Located; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/41246

'date-stamped' Monday 6th April 2015


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jun 2018)

Apologies, if previously added, but I can't see it via a 'word search'

Lands Lane
Leeds centre (near the old WH Smiths)

Quite quirky arm-rests

'date-stamped' Thursday 24th January 2013


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jun 2018)

Apologies, if previously added, but I can't see it via a 'word search'
Headingley Cricket Ground
North Lane

'date-stamped' Friday 15th December 2005


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jun 2018)

Apologies, if previously added, but I can't see it via a 'word search'

KirkGate Market
Vicar Lane
Leeds 
The top half is a glorious Victorian building 

'date-stamped' Friday 20th May 2015






Cast-iron stalls





Vicar Lane/KirkGate entrance
Beautiful tiling


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2018)

A couple from this morning's ride








This stone on the bridge at Turvey .







And a nice benchmark on a farm building on the way into Stevington coming of the A428 .


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2018)

Not sure if this has already been spotted .






A faded benchmark at Holcot crossroads .


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jun 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Not sure if this has already been spotted .
> 
> View attachment 413489
> 
> ...


Can’t remember doing that one, or if it’s been posted before.
I actually rode past that at about 01:30 this morning in my way home!


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Can’t remember doing that one, or if it’s been posted before.
> I actually rode past that at about 01:30 this morning in my way home!



I am not sure either


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jun 2018)

biggs682 said:


> I am not sure either


Well, it’s been bagged now!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 Jun 2018)

Finally...
Bobby Mhor meets the summit of Beinn Mhor





Trig FB


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jun 2018)

The pillbox guarding the Acle Straight, near Gt. Yarmouth. I’ve driven past it numerous times, but managed to stop a few hundred yards away and grab a pic this time.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Jun 2018)

Now inside the Leeds Building Society building, at the corner of EastGate, Vicar Lane & the Headrow

Burley Bar-Stone, this marked the northern edge of the township of Leeds, the stone dates to the 1720s
(there is another one in-situ, near the Parish Church)






The North Bar stone was on the exterior of the 'red' Bus-Station (ie; Vicar Lane), but is now either missing, or covered up by a plywood sheet (which seems a bit odd!!)


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Now inside the Leeds Building Society building, at the corner of EastGate, Vicar Lane & the Headrow
> 
> Burley Bar-Stone, this marked the northern edge of the township of Leeds, the stone dates to the 1720s
> (there is another one in-situ, near the Parish Church)
> ...


The old bus station on the right-hand side as you travel up from where the bus station is now?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> The old bus station on the right-hand side as you travel up from where the bus station is now?



Yes, on Vicar Lane, to the right 

There's still the curved first floor to it, & various steps to the bays

https://www.instantstreetview.com/@53.799275,-1.539743,58.81h,1.61p,1z


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Jun 2018)

Lee Lane
(off Station Lane)
Ackworth



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206717902298468&set=a.10205267953210647.1073741852.1601508436&type=3&theater


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Yes, on Vicar Lane, to the right
> 
> There's still the curved first floor to it, & various steps to the bays
> 
> https://www.instantstreetview.com/@53.799275,-1.539743,58.81h,1.61p,1z


As far as I'm aware the last remaining piece is listed, which is why it remains. Last used as the coach station.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Jun 2018)

No listing, under the 'Grade' system, & no blue plaque, either


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jun 2018)

Just a few from this morning's ride.






On the corner of back lane in Brigstock I found this benchmark.






Then another benchmark on the holy Catholic church in Oundle. 






Then another one at the cemetery wall on the Stoke Dolye road in Oundle






Then another on Stoke Doyle church . 






Oh and V R post box in Stoke Doyle .


----------



## Tail End Charlie (16 Jun 2018)

A few bench marks noted on a recent trip. There were loads of VR and GR postboxes aswell.

Bench mark on Llandrillo church, near Corwen.





Bench mark Carrog church, near Corwen.






Bench mark Llantysilio church, near Llangollen.






Bench mark on a monument outside Farndon, Cheshire. The monument was erected to remember a local big wig who fought in the Crimean War and the Indian war and was killed at the relief of Lucknow in 1857. Very impressive, four huge lions around a tall obelisk.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jun 2018)

KirkGate railway bridge

Spanning the roads south-east out of Wakefield, for Barnsley, Doncaster & Pontefract

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/660602






The mark is just on the inside face of the right-hand face


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jun 2018)

Wakefield Corporation Water Works

Despite riding/driving/running over this bridge for the 14 years we've lived here, I've never stopped to look at these before today!

All within 2 yards of each other


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jun 2018)

I'm not certain if I've used this before, but I'm not trawling through 140+ pages
So.……………….





http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/372443


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Wakefield Corporation Water Works
> 
> Despite riding/driving/running over this bridge for the 14 years we've lived here, I've never stopped to look at these before today!
> 
> ...


Now we just need to know what the bottom row numbers are.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Richard A Thackeray said:
> 
> 
> > Wakefield Corporation Water Works
> ...



They've been partially surfaced over, during course of years
Are you suggesting I go on a 'dig'?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jun 2018)

(now) Halifax Building Society building
The Springs
Wakefield


It's on the building with the blue fascia board, on the right-hand side of the road
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/654386





*EDIT @ 14:45*

Coat of Arms, of the City Of London, apparently, & upside down here, as the Sword should be in the top-left 'quandrant'
Possibly something to do with the financial nature of the building?

I will find out


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jun 2018)

Town Hall
Wood Street 
(this is on the Lee Lane, side of the building)





It's about 4 windows along from the street name sign, on the side facing the camera
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1110517


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jun 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> (now) Halifax Building Society building
> The Springs
> Wakefield
> 
> ...




It appears that the reasons are more prosaic than that, as there was a pub here called the_ 'London Hotel'_
(I can't remember it)




Maybe, a reminder, as a previous building, of the Mail/Staging-Coaches that ran from Wakefield (or called en-route, from Leeds?)


*EDIT @ 21:10*
Can the old B&W photograph be seen?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (20 Jun 2018)

Inchinnan, Braehead 




Faint but still noticeable..

Not a NBM but found this on this, a navigation light (Erskine)





The light...


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jun 2018)

A few finds from yesterday's jolly around Cambridgeshire..






Still in use, a VR letterbox in Grantchester.






Nearby, a utility marker in Trumpington.





Behind a security fence, is TP7125, New Farm, t the end of a bridleway. I did think of climbing over, but didn't want to end up clipping in to the top . Years ago, this replaced the nearby TP3083 that was removed in 1950 and reused as Pudding Hill, Bracknell, TP 5536. Now that's recycling! 





A Zoom shot. The FB is half covered in the ground, but intact by the bit I could see.






A few miles away is Lords Bridge TP4543, that might be the lowest Trig Point around. 24 mtrs!
Just to the laft of my helmet can be seen one of the university telescopes. (More on those later.)






Top spider is gone, and filled with pitch or summat. FB is in good nick though.






On the way back from New Farm, I checked Great Eversden church.






Final one, for this post, is a BM on a bridge in Fen Drayton.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 Jun 2018)

Only one find today..
Alexandria, Main Street, gatepost


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jun 2018)

A few more from t'other days' jolly around Cambridgeshire.






A pillbox, near Fen Drayton, that guards the A14 roadworks. I've spotted it through the undergrowth many times as I've driven past, but this was my first opportunity to actually visit!







Through the gun port, looking to the left.





Though the gun port, looking to the right.





The next find was opposite the Park and Ride, in St Ives, where my ride commenced and finished. (I drove to the car park, rode to and around Cambridge for a family visit)






There's access, but there's another bar welded just inside this grill. I couldn't see anything of interest in there either.

One more post to go on this foray!


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2018)

An old post boxes from this morning's ride












And a 1911 brick on a canal bridge


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jun 2018)

Mounted on the wall of Normanton Town Hall
(where she was a Councillor)


Taken; Saturday 23rd June 2018

Location; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/363091







https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alice_Bacon,_Baroness_Bacon

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/obituary-baroness-bacon-1500698.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jun 2018)

Wakefield Corporation Water Works
Normanton Town Hall
High Street

Practically below the Alice Bacon plaque


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jun 2018)

Final pics from my Cambridgeshire jolly...




































Defunct radio telescopes, just off the A603 SW ish of Cambridge.
They're on rusted rails so they would have been able to move over a mile of tracks.
The Mullard Radio Astronomy Observatory, Lord's Bridge, and the university own the site, and presumably the Trig Point I posted pics of up-thread a bit.

Quite a spooky place...


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jun 2018)

Just one on today’s ride, by The Bull in the Oak, Market Bosworth ish.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jun 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 416017
> 
> 
> Just one on today’s ride, by The Bull in the Oak, Market Bosworth ish.



When did you take that?


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jun 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> When did you take that?


On my warm up mile from the car park. I spotted it as I drove past earlier


----------



## Bobby Mhor (24 Jun 2018)

Hood's Well (Port Glasgow Station)





The well was built at the behest of James Hood, retiring stationmaster circa 1843. Over the years, the area got overgrown and the well was 'lost'. Renovation works in the early 2000s(?) found this and the well was almost restored in all its glory. Sadly a vital part was missing but in 2015,, a parcel containing the missing lion's head was handed in.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Hood's Well (Port Glasgow Station)
> View attachment 416037
> 
> 
> The well was built at the behest of James Hood, retiring stationmaster circa 1843. Over the years, the area got overgrown and the well was 'lost'. Renovation works in the early 2000s(?) found this and the well was almost restored in all its glory. Sadly a vital part was missing but in 2015,, a parcel containing the missing lion's head was handed in.


You managed to wrap a lions head!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (24 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> You managed to wrap a lions head!


You'd be surprised what they can wrap around here and I ain't lion.....


----------



## Bobby Mhor (25 Jun 2018)

One NBM today
Greenock, Farm ( at top of 9% climb)




WD marker





WW2 signpost...(metal was originally painted red)




A lot of old WW2 stuff (and present) in the hills behind Greenock...





Played radio, working a couple of SOTA stations on Mull.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jun 2018)

Here’s a few from a walk around Olney today. 






A different kind of GR box. 






FB 1797 on the old Cowper Works, at the top of the High Street. 






FB 2796 on 28, High Street. 











A couple of NRW utility plaques on Hole Lane. There’s loads of them in Olney, but these were amongst the best examples.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jun 2018)

Whilst riding to work yesterday (& heading to cut through the Woods)

Couldn't get a good angle. due to the associated fencing & direction of the Sun






Looking from the main Wakefield - Castleford road; 
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1406355

Mark, & stone, are at the base of the bell-tower; 
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1406359


----------



## Bobby Mhor (26 Jun 2018)

Trip across the country today

Crook of Devon, Church


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2018)

St. Serfs?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (27 Jun 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> St. Serfs?







Thanks to Google...aye.
Too hot to hang about yesterday so it was a quick snap and dash..
I couldn't find it on the database..

St Serfs is in common use in the Fife area.
Wikipedia HERE

If you see any Scottish town with KIL at the start, its 'the church of'.
We must really have needed saved
as we got overrun with them...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jun 2018)

On Westmorland Street, Wakefield
Just off the BullRing)


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2018)

On the right-hand side of this building. The Leeds Institute/Leeds City Museum


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 416672
> 
> On the right-hand side of this building. The Leeds Institute/Leeds City Museum
> View attachment 416671


I was looking for that, when I was in Leeds a fortnight ago, but there was items leaning against the wall, so not visible


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I was looking for that, when I was in Leeds a fortnight ago, but there was items leaning against the wall, so not visible


Bottom wall, just around the corner of the front of the building.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Bottom wall, just around the corner of the front of the building.



Yes, hence my looking for it

http://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=18&lat=53.8016&lon=-1.5472&layers=168&b=1


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jun 2018)

Dropped Joanne (SWMBO) off at her office today, as I had to take the courtesy car back (Toyota Auris 'hybrid')
I've been to the sports-physio, who has his premises in this building before now, as do a lot of my running club

Barnsley Road
Hemsworth





Here; 
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4194617


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2018)

A previously mentioned one 






On Easton maudit church and first for the Colnago


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jun 2018)

Historic place in itself, let alone the benchmark. How's the Colnago doing?


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Historic place in itself, let alone the benchmark. How's the Colnago doing?



It's doing well very nice to ride and it's just found a new to me benchmark.






On the corner of Cransley lane in Broughton.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2018)

Wakefield Corporation Water Works 
Church Road
Altofts

A long time survivor, looking at the date!







It's on the wall, to the right; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1405435


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2018)

Kirkstall Road
Leeds 
(A65), Just on the Horsforth side of Kirkstall Abbey




http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1766219


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2018)

There were plan to move this out of Leeds, I have no idea if they came to fruition?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2018)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2018)

Plenty of locals still wonder who she is
A phenomenally courageous/dedicated lady




https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-40976974
http://www.wakefieldfhs.org.uk/Nelly Spindler.htm


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2018)

A left-over from the days of horse-drawn barges, to ease passage on the sharper corners
Barnsley Canal
Haw Park Woods 
(between Walton & Ryhill)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2018)

Not sure if it's still there
I used to run past it a lot, with the Club, but not attended/gone that route for a while!!



http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1258836


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2018)

'Ford Square'
The point where digs revealed that the Romans crossed the River Aire

*Lagentium*
(aka) Castleford, a quite literal 'modern' name, but a Fort/settlement, rather than a castle


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2018)

Sadly, it's been removed for a few years, as the family gave up their dairy herd
It is in safe keeping, as far as I am given to understand


----------



## Bobby Mhor (3 Jul 2018)

B789 nr Langbank..
I've looked for this before...
slowly disappearing.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2018)

Methodist Church, Mount Tabor




Two on what used to be the Post Office at Mount Tabor








Goes with the new one placed outside the Town Hall.
Boundary Stone, Clough Bank




One of four markers on Clough Bank




Posistions match those of BM's.


----------



## Tim Hall (5 Jul 2018)

Out in Lewes the other day I spied these two:








They're on Western Road, just along from the prison. My great grandfather was governor there back in the 1920s.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2018)

'Plague Stone' 
As some perceive it to be

I'd think of it more of a boundary stone/gate-post that was on the route to a 'gentlemans country residence' that was probably accessed via that route (as well as 3 others, with gate-houses)

It's on a bridleway, from Patience Lane (Lee Brigg) to NewLands Estate





http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2034481


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2018)

(ex) Parklands Hotel
Horbury Road
Wakefield (near entrance to Thornes Park)

It's near the gate, on the pavement side

A better photo of the entire building; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1400800


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2018)

A couple from this morning's ride






A nice benchmark that I have ridden past loads of times on a cottage in Yardley Hastings.






Another benchmark on the church in Clifton Reynes .












And a V R post box in Clifton Reynes


----------



## Tim Hall (8 Jul 2018)

As mentioned by @User13710 in another thread, Saturday saw me and two other fine people out for a ride. The primary objective was this:




Which sits on the entrance to an ROC bunker at Cuckfield. More to the point, they were having an open day, where the bunker is re fitted with all its cold war gubbins and a very knowledgeable bloke enthused about it. 
While a lightly injured member of our party stayed aloft, two of us went down the ladder:




That white dial on the right is a blast wave measuring gadget.




Looking back up the ladder. Fortunately, despite an alarm of fallout detected going off, all was well and we emerged into the sunshine.




This is the insides of the altitude and bearing measuring gadget. It's four pinhole cameras with, I guess, photo sensitive paper, marked of in azimuth and elevation. There hasn't been a bomb, that's the trace from the sun. More pics here. 

PS, do we need an Urban Exploration thread?


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2018)

@Tim Hall very good pictures i bet those steps have never been so busy


----------



## Tim Hall (9 Jul 2018)

While we consider the need for an Urban Exploration thread, see what else I did: @User13710 and Adrian peeled off after lunch. It was very very hot and there was a sporting event on the TV but I continued over to Shipley to look at the Zero station bunker. They were "stay behind" bunkers in the event of invasion in WWII. This one has mostly collapsed but parts are still visible:





The groove in the bark of this oak tree was where the radio antenna cable was hidden.





This pit was one of the two entrances to the bunker. BITD it would have been camouflaged as a badger sett or similar.





After entering the badger sett above you would crawl through a tunnel and emerge here. The bunker itself was a buried prefab Nissen hut type affair, which has since collapsed leaving a hole in the ground. Foolishly I didn't take any pictures of the hole in the ground. My Sinister Agents tell me there's a similar bunker in the grounds of Wakehurst Place, the country branch of Kew Gardens in Ardingly. More about Shipley Zero Station on the SubBrit website here.


----------



## Tim Hall (9 Jul 2018)

Nearly forgot this one.





On our exit from Crawley we took the NCN 20 through Tilgate Forest for a spot of Comedy Off Roading on Mildly Inappropriate Bikes, then up Parish Lane towards Pease Pottage. On a previous trip I'd spotted a pair of chestnut trees either side of the lane bearing a small plastic plaque, so felt I had to show off point them out to my riding companions. Beneath the leaves you can just make out some names and Clarencourt Cycling Club. A few years ago I did a bit of digging and emailed Clarencourt CC about them. The two chestnut trees in the hedgerows on either side of Parish Lane mark the start line of the old Catford 24 hour time trial and when Micky Ayliffe died in 1978 his his ashes were buried there and the tress planted on top in memoriam. According to his son, he loved long distance time trialing and was second and third in the Catford event in the 1950's. Later when Edie, his widow died, her ashes were scattered there too. Here's a picture of Micky Ayliff on the Clarencourt website. https://www.clarencourt.com/about-clarencourt-cycling-club/over-the-hill-gang-ohg/

Edit: fixed broken link


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jul 2018)

A BM on Castlethorpe church.






A BM on Sherington church.






And a flush Bracket on Winnowing Barn, Sherington.








Edit: there’s supposed to be a Trig Point in the middle of this field to the south of Emberton. Possibly removed. It’s on the OS map, but I’ve not had s chance to fire up the database to check yet.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 Jul 2018)

In Greenock earlier.
spotted this fine specimen..




Dog pee eroding the stone below


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> In Greenock earlier.
> spotted this fine specimen..
> View attachment 418732
> 
> Dog pee eroding the stone below


Bit of pressure behind it!!


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Jul 2018)

A couple from just south of Edington near Devizes - a trig point, and a rather old milestone... not sure if I've ever seen one of this age, and dated (1363).

http://trigpointing.uk/trig/6202





And on the byway from there to Bratton:


----------



## Tail End Charlie (12 Jul 2018)

From today's ride, not sure if a bench mark or a piece of graffiti? It's near Davenham near Northwich on a bridge over the river Dane. Nice spot though whatever it is.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (13 Jul 2018)

Tail End Charlie said:


> From today's ride, not sure if a bench mark or a piece of graffiti? It's near Davenham near Northwich on a bridge over the river Dane. Nice spot though whatever it is.
> View attachment 419077
> View attachment 419078


@Tail End Charlie

This may be it?
HERE


----------



## Tail End Charlie (13 Jul 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> @Tail End Charlie
> 
> This may be it?
> HERE
> View attachment 419133


Yep, that's the one! And another on the church next time I'm passing, thank you.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jul 2018)

A couple of new benchmarks this morning







First one is an Australian one on the entrance to Start Marys Hospital, London red Kettering. 







Next one is just behind a telegraph pole in front of Scaldwell Hall .


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Jul 2018)

The protected view from Richmond hill .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jul 2018)

(quite literally ) Stamford Bridge
On the A166, about 7 miles north-east of York

This is on the base of the bridge on the down-stream/town-side of the bridge, only just uncovered (there's a flood bank being built up
I only spotted it by chance, as I was looking for the bench-mark




It's located on the extreme far right of the bridge; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/9390


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jul 2018)

Here's one that some, even in Tadcaster (less than a mile away), don't know about

_Kettleman Bridge_
It spans a (now) underground stream.

Standing at the confluence of the River Wharfe & Cock Beck, just downstream of Tadcaster. This bridge was in existance circa 1400.
It was partially buried under new flood control embankments that were built up in the 1970's.
Up to 1965 it span a loop of Cock beck before it joined the Wharfe. There was once a stone built staithe here where quarried stone was probably transported to York

Surprisingly, it's not even on_ 'Geograph_', or _'British Listed Buildings'_
This shows the location though (in central blue 1km square)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1611159

This afternoon...……….






April 2004...……………….


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jul 2018)

Even the Bus shelters there are informative, about the local history

The Square
Stamford Bridge







https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Stamford_Bridge


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jul 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> (quite literally ) Stamford Bridge
> On the A166, about 7 miles north-east of York
> 
> This is on the base of the bridge on the down-stream/town-side of the bridge, only just uncovered (there's a flood bank being built up
> ...



I did try to find the mark on the bridge itself, but there's been some new stone-work, and a few flakes/impact damage, so sorry


----------



## Tail End Charlie (17 Jul 2018)

From today's ride. It was on a gatepost on Throwley Moor, near Ilam. No gate, no wall or fence, and only one solitary gate post. It was on a downhill and I just happened to spot it as I flew past (I wasn't looking for one, and was quite surprised to see it).


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2018)

Aberford Road
It's still classed as Stanley, at this point, even though it's now past the City Of Wakefield sign





https://www.britishlistedbuildings....posite-no-34-wakefield-east-ward#.W050gfZFzIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1212052




The full mile-post image can be found HERE


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2018)

http://www.milestonesociety.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> http://www.milestonesociety.co.uk/index.html



Yep!!
In as much, you can have a 'favourite, this is one that I pass on a semi-regular basis
It's nice, & partially hidden from site
I'd guess that not many vehicle drivers/passengers know it's there








Rather curiously, this one (mine, above) isn't on the OS mapping, but its 'sister', a mile to the north (towards Aberford, & now; the M62) is marked
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1042619


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2018)

I don't think I've added this one before, 
It's a fair bit bigger than others,* &*, with a back story

It's the 'Control Tower', at Boshaw Whams Reservoir 
Strines Moor Road
(south-east of Holmfirth) 

See below the images









This was one of the (very) few undamaged sections;
https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/huddersfield-sailing-club-race-control-tower





https://www.examiner.co.uk/news/west-yorkshire-news/emley-moor-mast-fell-46-8874429
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4812275


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2018)

_'Boulder Bridge' _
Penistone


Hidden off the access road, to the towns 'waste disposal' site

 


http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2809901

https://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101151835-boulder-bridge-penistone#.W08JIvZFzIW


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jul 2018)

Just north of Chapeltown, Sheffield
The works that built them, in WW2. was located here, or very close-by

Taken; May 2005
My old Discovery, for scale

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/53195


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Just north of Chapeltown, Sheffield
> The works that built them, in WW2. was located here, or very close-by
> 
> Taken; May 2005
> ...


You'll need something with a bit more power to take that home.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> You'll need something with a bit more power to take that home.


Oh, they can tow a lot, if they have the traction


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jul 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Aberford Road
> It's still classed as Stanley, at this point, even though it's now past the City Of Wakefield sign
> 
> View attachment 419845
> ...



And...……… a mile to the North, along Aberford Road, this one stands
Taken at dinner-time today, on my way to work

They the route of the_ Wakefield and Aberford TurnPike Road_, instated; 1788 - 1789
It met up with the _'Great North Road_', at HookMoor (just south of Aberford)


https://www.britishlistedbuildings....20-stanley-and-outwood-east-ward#.W1EXpfZFzIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jul 2018)

_'BirdCage Gate'_
Milner Fields
Shipley

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/563564

We pass through (the opening gate on right) on the 'out' & the 'back' of the '_Harriers v Cyclists_', but I never get chance to look at it during the race
(these were taking during a visit to Salts Mill/Saltaire, with SWMBO, daughter (& her b/f,
http://www.bingleyharriers.co.uk/events/harriers-vs-cyclists/

Saturday 4th February 2017


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Just north of Chapeltown, Sheffield
> The works that built them, in WW2. was located here, or very close-by
> 
> Taken; May 2005
> ...


It's been stolen!!

_The tank apparently was not fastened to the floor, a lorry was reversed up to it,( I suppose using the banking the tank was stood on, to stop the lorry getting dragged towards the tank when they started to drag it off ), Then the tank dragged onto the back of the lorry then vanished. A Churchill Tank weighs 43 ton, and if it was minus its engine and other bits, it wouldn't have been much trouble to shift it.

The tank was stolen overnight by (it is thought) people who go round collecting scrap metal, but no one so far can come up with an explanation as to how they managed to do it._

https://www.sheffieldhistory.co.uk/forums/topic/12103-tank-at-tankersley/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> It's been stolen!!
> 
> _The tank apparently was not fastened to the floor, a lorry was reversed up to it,( I suppose using the banking the tank was stood on, to stop the lorry getting dragged towards the tank when they started to drag it off ), Then the tank dragged onto the back of the lorry then vanished. A Churchill Tank weighs 43 ton, and if it was minus its engine and other bits, it wouldn't have been much trouble to shift it.
> 
> ...



If it's not bolted down, or welded to the floor
I guess it wasn't even a thought at the time, but maybe it should have been filled with Concrete??


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jul 2018)

Showing the junction of Blacker Lane (where I am) & Netherton Lane (to left & right)
Netherton

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2223364


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jul 2018)

Faceplate on Moulton church 






I have shown it before but seeing as i was passing.


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Oh, they can tow a lot, if they have the traction



If the grip is good enough, in low range theyll easily tow a 40 tonne artic off the carriageway.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (21 Jul 2018)

Houston (not Texas), Main St
I thought I'd hunted down everything in this village but not...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jul 2018)

*Sorry folks, Digression*



Drago said:


> If the grip is good enough, in low range theyll easily tow a 40 tonne artic off the carriageway.


Even if it's not that good, they still will!!
So long as you understand that a _snatch-load_ on the diffs/transfer-box won't do it much good (if traction suddenly returns)

This isn't the one I was looking for, but I've not seen it before
As much as I dislike the present Solihull products, this is impressive!!

All that weight, the rolling resistance from all those tyres
AND... he states it started in high-range, in error
Towed for 10 miles!!



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zi1EMBI9zyU




This is the one I wanted, equally impressive, with the anti-stall, on gravel


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jhuKLrjJLg


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jul 2018)

*Trans-Pennine Trail*
As it passes under the M62, on the route of the Methley Joint Railway





Looking directly behind me, from the above image
To the left; jct 31, Castleford/Normanton, Pontefract, etc....
To the right; jct 30, Wakefield, Bradford, 'Thorpe Interchange' (with the M1)






http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2014436
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2014444


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jul 2018)

*Trans-Pennine Trail*
Methley

just a few dozen yards, to the Stanley side of the M62


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jul 2018)

Wednesday 4th July

Must be a bit of an oddity, I can't think of any other stone street names in the area


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2018)

First benchmark for the Caad 8







At Wilbarston church.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 Jul 2018)

Hands up everyone who goes 'Dayooooo' or tries to make an echo going through these


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> View attachment 420563
> 
> 
> Hands up everyone who goes 'Dayooooo' or tries to make an echo going through these



off course we do


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 Jul 2018)

biggs682 said:


> off course we do


Phew...
my daughters give it 'Dad, NO!' as we approach 

I also say hello to any cows, horses, sheep, llamas...even cyclists..


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2018)

Swapped pedals for walking boots 







At Patrick's Church Hove . 







At John's Church Hove. 






Then this one on the junction of Cromwell road and the drive in Hove


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jul 2018)

A couple more benchmarks from this morning's walk around the Brighton "The Lanes" and cultural quarter .






On " The Ivy " 






Brighton Dome entrance arch


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jul 2018)

And one more from this afternoon's walk back from our ride on the i360 






St Micheal and all angels on Powis rs


----------



## 13 rider (24 Jul 2018)

Hi trig spotters came across this near godreivy point near St Ives Cornwall.












The top has a brass insert with a thread cut into it . Is this for mounting instruments ?


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2018)

13 rider said:


> Hi trig spotters came across this near godreivy point near St Ives Cornwall.
> View attachment 420871
> 
> View attachment 420872
> ...


It's missing the capping bolt as well. Which would have been unscrewed to allow the mounting of a theodolite.

Nowt inside?


----------



## 13 rider (24 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> It's missing the capping bolt as well. Which would have been unscrewed to allow the mounting of a theodolite.
> 
> Nowt inside?


No it's was empty inside . Thanks for the info


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2018)

This be it?




http://www.bench-marks.org.uk/bm8635


----------



## 13 rider (24 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> This be it?
> View attachment 420935
> 
> http://www.bench-marks.org.uk/bm8635


That's the one


----------



## Bobby Mhor (25 Jul 2018)

A very very rare Edward VIII Wall Box in Forgandenny, Perthshire...





Excerpt from Scotland's The Courier






Comrie, Parish Church




'


----------



## Tail End Charlie (25 Jul 2018)

Coincidentally I saw this yesterday, similar design to the one above. It's in Macclesfield and there's a more recent box within 20 yards.


----------



## Aravis (25 Jul 2018)

Two unusual post boxes from today's ride. I'd seen both of them on previous rides and contrived to pass them again today. Did I really admit that?

Firstly, a George VI lamp-style box at Haw Bridge, an important river Severn crossing between Gloucester and Tewkesbury. The overwhelming majority of these seem to be Elizabeth II; in fact I can only remember seeing one other that isn't.






And secondly, a wall-mounted Edward VII with the curly cypher usually seen on pillar boxes. This one's at Chase End Street, at the southern end of the Malverns:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2018)

A61 Leeds - Wakefield Road
Robin Hood

Carrying the A61 over the (closed in 1966)_ 'East & West 'Yorkshire Union Railway'_

Not on GeoGraph, surprisingly, but the Gardeners Arms is next door, the bridge is to the extreme right of the photo; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1366769

http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/E&WYUR.htm


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2018)

End of Wood Lane, at the junction with the (A61) _Leeds - Wakefield TurnPike Road_, at the top of Bell Hill

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/507271
Blue Whale, apparently; http://secretleeds.com/viewtopic.php?t=2664


----------



## Bobby Mhor (26 Jul 2018)

Kilbirnie, Largs Rd


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2018)

Nice clean benchmark on st Laurence's Church in Brafield


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jul 2018)

At the 'Three Lane Ends'/Bansdale Road end of the Altofts - Castleford
The van is on the A639, travelling towards Rothwell, Oulton & Leeds

I rode back this way from Castleford this morning


Following the Calder, along the left banking; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/241093


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jul 2018)

Quite a nice GR pillar box in Gorleston, with a closer pic of the manufacturer of said box.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (31 Jul 2018)

AA Battery (WW2)
High Mathernock 
(3 mile S of Port Glasgow)

Layout





Gun emplacement





Operations building




inside operations building




Original WD issue table..





I'll not mention the footsteps on the concrete floor I heard....


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jul 2018)

I saw this BM on The Trumpet pub, on Wellingborough Road,from the bus a while ago but have not had the chance to ride past it until today.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (31 Jul 2018)

Cut bench mark seen on Saturday. On Bate Mill Lane, just past the old water mill, near Jodrell Bank, Cheshire. I've been past loads of times and not seen it before.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jul 2018)

@biggs682 have you bagged the BM on West Street, Earls Barton, opposite Aggate Way? 
I saw it this morning whilst taking Granddaughter to the docs.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> @biggs682 have you bagged the BM on West Street, Earls Barton, opposite Aggate Way?
> I saw it this morning whilst taking Granddaughter to the docs.



The one on the front of the old pub ? 

If so see below


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jul 2018)

biggs682 said:


> The one on the front of the old pub ?
> 
> If so see below
> 
> View attachment 421904


I think so. Next time I’m over that way I’ll check


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Aug 2018)

Egton
North Yorkshire Moors
My Octavia, parked up behind it

Oddly, not on _GeoGraph_

It's the sign, on the nearside, in front of the blue car
ttps://www.instantstreetview.com/@54.446615,-0.755146,358.1h,2.36p,0.68z


----------



## roadrash (1 Aug 2018)

milestone wigan on the leeds and Liverpool canal today,,





and the other side..


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> milestone wigan on the leeds and Liverpool canal today,,
> View attachment 422102
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bit longer than the original.


----------



## roadrash (1 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> That's a bit longer than the original.



?? why


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> ?? why


911 miles to Leeds.


----------



## roadrash (1 Aug 2018)

ahh with you now , some wag added an extra 1


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 Aug 2018)

From yesterday's ride, cut bench mark on a barn near Horton Hall, near Rudyard, near Leek, Staffs. Not a road I've been on before, it had three or four very old properties (one dated 1636 or so) and the others not too much younger. All appear to be privately owned, one a working farm.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> milestone wigan on the leeds and Liverpool canal today,,
> View attachment 422102
> 
> 
> ...



There's one at Bingley too, just west of Dowley Gap aquaduct

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2078455


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> milestone wigan on the leeds and Liverpool canal today,,
> View attachment 422102
> 
> 
> ...





Richard A Thackeray said:


> There's one at Bingley too, just west of Dowley Gap aquaduct
> 
> http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2078455
> View attachment 422220


It's a quarter mile shorter from Liverpool to Leeds!


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2018)

Francis St, junction with Wakefield Road, Bradford.





CCTV camera above and to the right.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2018)

Only one new benchmark from this morning's ride. 






On the bridge in Geddington 







And one I have noted before on one of the entrance pillars at Broughton House .


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Aug 2018)

A few from today’s ride.












A boundary post, under the signpost. I dug it out of the undergrowth and de-Ivy’d it so it won’t vanish!






And I faint BM on a wall post close to Kelmarsh Hall main entrance. Note the date: 1790, I think, carved into the same stone.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2018)

A couple from this morning's ride







Sorry about this zoomed in picture but the gate was locked on The Fishing Lodge at Ravenstone reservoir.






And then this one about 300 yards further up the road between Spratton and Ravenstone .






And this GR post box in Ravenstone







And this milestone in East Haddon


----------



## Bobby Mhor (5 Aug 2018)

Found one today..
Bridge of Weir, Kilbarchan Rd..


----------



## Drago (5 Aug 2018)

A belated well done to everyone for taking this thread past 150 pages. It's got folk on their bike, taking an interest in history, and given some awesomely interesting posts.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Aug 2018)

*Oulton Primitive Methodist Chapel*
Built as the _'United Methodist Free Church'_
Aberford Road/A642 ( the former _Wakefield - HookMoor 'TurnPike_')
Oulton






http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3734335





Drago said:


> A belated well done to everyone for taking this thread past 150 pages. It's got folk on their bike, taking an interest in history, and given some awesomely interesting posts.


I agree wholeheartedly, & just wish I'd joined it sooner, as a contributor


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Aug 2018)

Just a Utility Plaque, in Holcot, to grab on today’s saunter.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Aug 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 422787
> 
> 
> Just a Utility Plaque, in Holcot, to grab on today’s saunter.



And a very appropriate name for the road, given the nature of this site!


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Aug 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> And a very appropriate name for the road, given the nature of this site!


You know, all the time I’ve been in the area, I’ve never thought of that!!  <doh>


----------



## Bobby Mhor (6 Aug 2018)

I must start spending this





I should have used something to show the actual size of this pound note...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Aug 2018)

St John The Evangelist 
Oulton





http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3857997


----------



## Serge (7 Aug 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> St John The Evangelist
> Oulton
> 
> View attachment 423143
> ...


That looks like it was carved yesterday.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> That looks like it was carved yesterday.


Maybe it's been overgrown on that corner for a long time??

It was only built 1827 - 1829, so not overly old


----------



## Serge (7 Aug 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Maybe it's been overgrown on that corner for a long time??


It just amazes me how some are barely noticeable but others seem freshly carved.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I must start spending this
> View attachment 422860
> 
> I should have used something to show the actual size of this pound note...


Since it's no longer legal, I'll take it for twice it's face value.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (7 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Since it's no longer legal, I'll take it for twice it's face value.


Pity it wasn't a year younger, over twice the value.....


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Aug 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Maybe it's been overgrown on that corner for a long time??
> 
> It was only built 1827 - 1829, so not overly old


By your standards. That's before civilization came to my part of the world. (1840's). Couple that with an abiding edifice complex, especially among the evangelicals, and you just don't see too many old churches. In the town where I grew up, ours was the last of the old churches left(1874) with a High Church makeover in the 20's and 30's.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Aug 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> By your standards. That's before civilization came to my part of the world. (1840's). Couple that with an abiding edifice complex, especially among the evangelicals, and you just don't see too many old churches.
> In the town where I grew up, ours was the last of the old churches left(1874) with a High Church makeover in the 20's and 30's.




I'm not sure if St Johns was rebuild, or simply a completely new build, for (by?) the owners of Oulton Hall, the large house nearby
- now, as with many such buildings, a Hotel
https://www.qhotels.co.uk/our-locations/oulton-hall/

It looks quite bright inside; https://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co...ft-hit-south-leeds-church-from-ruin-1-7448653


The local Church to me (300 yards?), which I can see, from one bedroom window, & hear, dates in parts to 1256
http://www.allsaintsnormanton.org/info/history/

And, also close (other side of the graveyard is a 1500s house, which was used for storage (I went in it, at that point - photos), now it's renovated, & a house
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101253748-hanson-house-farm-normanton#.W2qg1_ZFzIU
_Two builds: C16 or earlier_


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Aug 2018)

About the oldest thing we have hereabouts is Fort Creve Coeur, built 1680 by LaSalle and Tonti, replaced by Fort Pimetoui soon after, further up the river in what is now an industrial area in Peoria Harbor. Fort Creve Coeur was reconstructed in the 1970's, so what is there now is a reconstruction, in which my aunt was involved. We were mostly, at that time, making things out of sticks here. I think our oldest extant buildings are the Phoenix Block(guess what happened to the previous buildings there)1857.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (8 Aug 2018)

Cut bench mark, side of Gawsworth church near Macclesfield. Went out on my Raleigh 3 speed which I haven't ridden for a year as it's been in storage in a friend's garage.






Stopped on a bridleway for a lovely shot of sunflowers, planted for cover for the pheasants and partridges, I believe. 






In case you're wondering I managed to get back about a minute before it hammered it down.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Aug 2018)

_*St Peter the Apostle*_
Warmfield -cum- Heath




6 Courses up


Taken today, just swapping between bikes

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/228777

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101313216-church-of-st-peter-warmfield-cum-heath#.W2sMjvZFzIU


A connection to one of the wonders of Yorkshire too!!
(KIrkstall Abbey)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2390625


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Aug 2018)

*Station Road*
Normanton


Despite passing over this one, several times a week (it's on my way to work), I've never spotted the mark before - I guess I've always been looking lower, not on the parapet

In the 'bike' photo, the mark is directly above the chainset
Taken today, just swapping between bikes






Looking over the parapet
The area to the right was 'jam-packed' with sidings. coaling-plant, engine sheds, etc....
I understand that the TurnTable pit is still visible, if filled in!!
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5377

https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=17&lat=53.7032&lon=-1.4217&layers=168&b=1


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Aug 2018)

_*Boundary Stone*_
Half Moon Lane
Warmfield -cum- Heath

To the rear of _'Friestons Hospital'_







It is at the bottom of the wall, seen to the lower right, in the_ Geograph_ picture
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2388959


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Aug 2018)

Outside the Cemetary
Kirkthorpe Lane
Warmfield -cum- Heath

'J' for Junction??

It's only a few yards to the left of Green Lane, as it meets Kirkthorpe Lane
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2735102


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Aug 2018)

Firstly, a Flush Bracket on an old church in Narborough.






It’s up for auction in case anyone wants to own an FB 






Next, a BM on the church in Marham. 






Most of a Flush Bracket in Harpley. 






Finally, a BM in Hunstanton, on Edmunds church.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Aug 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Outside the Cemetary
> Kirkthorpe Lane
> Warmfield -cum- Heath
> 
> ...


Mounting block?


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Aug 2018)

My only Trig Point on yesterday’s ride, near Massingham.






Decent FB on it.






And the top cap is complete.






It’s on the 
~Peddars Way~

Some of which is tracks, and some tarmac.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Aug 2018)

There are two marks on the bridge, as it spans two roads, with a short (stone clad) embankment between them
I've already added the one at the bottom of KirkGate

This one is on Ings Road






The mark is just to the left of the (private) Parking sign; access to Halfords through the 'arch'




Todays is the bridge to the left; https://www.instantstreetview.com/@53.677173,-1.490833,305.21h,-6.31p,0.11z

Geograph is working again!!
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2750758


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 Aug 2018)

Dunblane

at Cathedral





Building


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Aug 2018)

Just found this pic from t’other days ride around Norfolk..
A BM in Heacham.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Aug 2018)

_*Fleet Lane*_
Oulton

(carries the Leeds - Woodlesford - Castleford line)






From the other side; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/823392


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2018)

Swapped the pedals for walking boots and found this benchmark






At the top Brent hill in Felixstowe .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Aug 2018)

Forgot this one earlier
Lumley Hill (A639) - further north-west, this is Barnsdale Road 
Hightown
Castleford

Curiously, one of two by that name, close to each other, this one goes to Leeds, via Oulton, & John O Gaunts, under different names at points
The other, nearby, Barnsdale Road, goes from Castleford, over the River Aire, via 'Peckfield Bar' (where it crosses the A63) to HookMoor/Aberford





_'Castleford Cutsyke Junction to Methley Junction'_
1849 - 1968
Lancashire & Yorkshire railway


Looking down (in an Oulton direction) toward Methley 'Three Lane Ends'







Looking over the bridge, to the south-east; 
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2784678

http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Cutsyke Methley.htm


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2018)

A couple from this morning's ride







Stagsden church benchmark. 










And a painted over face plate in Bromham on the hill going towards Stevington .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Aug 2018)

Castleford
Grassed area, at the North Street/ Albion Street (which was just behind me) junction







A nice (1/2"+ thick piece of stainless steel, & it's still there
In 'Cas-Vegas' too!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Aug 2018)

Lumley Street railway bridge
Hightown
Castleford

Too eroded/damaged to read






http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5651842

Slightly awkward to photograph, as it's on a slight bend (on the near-side, if it's on the left), with no kerb, & partially shrubbery hiding you (me!) from traffic

There should be a benchmark, according to OS, but the brickwork has been rebuilt at some point, so it may have gone
Likewise, if on a 'capping stone' that may have been turned round during repairs?

This is its 'twin', 300 yards to the north-west/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Aug 2018)

*'Old' Market Hall*
Carlton Street 
Castleford











Old Library next door; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4965727


----------



## Venod (14 Aug 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> There's one at Bingley too, just west of Dowley Gap aquaduct
> 
> http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2078455
> View attachment 422220



There is one every mile on some sections of the Leeds/Liverpool.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2018)

Afnug said:


> There is one every mile on some sections of the Leeds/Liverpool.


Not the same one!
You'd never get there.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Aug 2018)

Best haul for ages this morning.








First a nice clean benchmark on Old Weston church . 






Next another benchmark on Clopton church .






Next another benchmark on a barn as you enter Titchmarsh






And a benchmark on Titchmarsh church . 






And the the bridge at Woodford mill which I have ridden over loads of times and never noticed the benchmark before.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Aug 2018)

As well as the benchmarks listed in previous post I also found these mile post's .






First one is this one just outside Kimbolton on the road to Cathorpe






Then this one on the way into Thrapston from Oundle .


----------



## subaqua (18 Aug 2018)

Several benchmarks noted on my Cornwall soirée . One just outside London apprentice. Sadly no camera , but did explain to the boy how they work


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2018)

A couple from my ride to Hardingstone this morning.






A clean benchmark on the side of the Pub just before the church in Hardingstone .







Then another one and a utility marker just off the green in Hardingstone.







And finally just for @Drago


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Aug 2018)

WestGate railway bridge
WestGate
Wakefield

(carrying the Leeds - Doncaster - Kings Cross line)

Seen from the other side; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2860133


It's to the left of the silver van, & slightly ahead of it











Wakefield WestGate station is just to the left of the bridge
The platforms extended over the bridge, I'm not sure if they still do


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Aug 2018)

KirkGate Station
KirkGate
Wakefield

To the left of the main entrance to the platforms
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/344772

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...block-to-kirkgate-station-wakefield-east-ward


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Aug 2018)

White Horse Yard 
WestGate
Wakefield

Cast-iron boundary markers


Just near the Bins; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1005915


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2018)

A couple from our visit to Peterborough cathedral today , the one is yards from the main entry . 


















And this milestone near to the passport office.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> A couple from our visit to Peterborough cathedral today , the one is yards from the main entry .
> 
> View attachment 425918
> View attachment 425919
> ...


Did you see Tim Peake’s spacecraft in the cathedral?


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Aug 2018)

No bike today, just a stroll around Clacton whilst at w*rk. 

A Martello Tower.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Did you see Tim Peake’s spacecraft in the cathedral?



Yes see The man that fell to earth otherwise known as Tim Peake



PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 426005
> 
> 
> No bike today, just a stroll around Clacton whilst at w*rk.
> ...




We saw 3 of them when in Felixstowe the other weekend


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Aug 2018)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EccFHM8p8Rc


An old Army documentary, on the Inter American Survey.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (21 Aug 2018)

Today in Hartington, Peak District, a Victoria stand alone post box, outside the post office strangely enough.






Having cycled the Tissington trail and gone near the end of the High Peak trail, I was having a coffee (honest) at the Royal Oak pub, Sparklow and thought there must be a bench mark on it (it's an old pub, no other buildings nearby, great food btw) and sure enough …


----------



## Bobby Mhor (21 Aug 2018)

Run up to Glasgow today..
Stewart Memorial Fountain, Kelvingrove Park





Gilbert St(old school)





Beetle US registration (seen in Langbank)




Driver has lost some weight...


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Aug 2018)

California plates, (1982-1986 series) but Orlando Magic basketball team plate frame. Aftermarket speaker on front, but authentic looking luggage rack. I don't see anyone on the drivers side, just the skinny one on the passenger side.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2018)

Just one this morning







A nice benchmark on The old Rectory , Mill lane , Cogenho


----------



## biggs682 (23 Aug 2018)

Almost a live picture






A clean benchmark just taken at base of the Pagoda tower in Kew gardens.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2018)

A couple from this morning's ride






A benchmark mark in Victoria Street , Kettering . 



Then a tidy looking air raid shelter on Pytchley lane , Kettering.











I have ridden past the location loads of times but never noticed it before.


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> A couple from this morning's ride
> 
> View attachment 426713
> 
> ...


No getting into that one.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> No getting into that one.



Not without a key


----------



## Bobby Mhor (25 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> A couple from this morning's ride
> 
> View attachment 426713
> 
> ...


Royal Ordnance Post...
Maybe this one HERE


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Not without a key


Universal key should do.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Royal Ordnance Post...
> Maybe this one HERE



That's the one and looks to have had another coat of paint since


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> That's the one and looks to have had another coat of paint since


And the air filter changed/capped.


----------



## Drago (25 Aug 2018)

Thats a fantastic looking ROC shelter there Martin. Where in kettering is it?


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Thats a fantastic looking ROC shelter there Martin. Where in kettering is it?



Between the Back of Tesco's and Pytchley


----------



## Katherine (25 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> A belated well done to everyone for taking this thread past 150 pages. It's got folk on their bike, taking an interest in history, and given some awesomely interesting posts.


It's a great thread @Drago


----------



## Katherine (25 Aug 2018)

A Queen Victoria and an Edward VII box seen today, quite close to each other in Broughton Park, N. Salford.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (26 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> It's a great thread @Drago


I agree, great thread idea @Drago otherwise I'd never have found myself rooting round old buildings looking for marks and having to explain what I was doing to someone who then quite clearly thought I was mad.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (26 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Thats a fantastic looking ROC shelter there Martin. Where in kettering is it?


Has its own Faceache page (I assume it the same one)
HERE

Plenty in the surrounding area


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2018)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I agree, great thread idea @Drago otherwise I'd never have found myself rooting round old buildings looking for marks and* having to explain what I was doing to someone who then quite clearly thought I was mad. *


At least it's not just me having to try and convince someone I'm doing nothing wrong.


----------



## Mr Celine (26 Aug 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> California plates, (1982-1986 series) but Orlando Magic basketball team plate frame. Aftermarket speaker on front, but authentic looking luggage rack. I don't see anyone on the drivers side, just the skinny one on the passenger side.



Greenock plate, 1962. Presumably it has a proper set of white on black plates for MOT test purposes....


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Aug 2018)

Just one find on today’s ride, a BM on Tathall End Farm near Hanslope.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Aug 2018)

Millfield Road railway bridge
Horbury Junction
(west of Wakefield)

*Apologies for quality, but it was rather wet, so a misted up lens, & I had nothing dry enough to wipe it*






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4516858


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Aug 2018)

A642 Wakefield - Huddersfield TurnPike
Middlestown

Taken during a rather wet ride, today, heading to Caphouse Colliery, & the; http://www.leafersatpit.org.uk/latp/







It's on the wall near the street-sign
Not called the _White Swan_ anymore
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1909650


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Aug 2018)

A642 Wakefield - Huddersfield TurnPike
Middlestown

Taken during a rather wet ride, today, heading to Caphouse Colliery, & the; http://www.leafersatpit.org.uk/latp/







It just creeps into the extreme left edge of this picture; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1909650


https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...djacent-to-white-swan-public-house-sitlington


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2018)

I forgot these 2 telegraph poles from yesterday's ride .






This one is in Horton . 






And this one is In Denton both only 20+ years old.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (27 Aug 2018)

Mr Celine said:


> Greenock plate, 1962. Presumably it has a proper set of white on black plates for MOT test purposes....
> 
> View attachment 426919


Well spotted!!!
I passed the car earlier today..
I should have known the VS part, DOH!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (29 Aug 2018)

Came across this whilst out walking. Under The Cloud near Congleton. Not sure if it's a reused stone though.





It has a good view.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (29 Aug 2018)

And this on today's ride. On the Mermaid Public House, Thorncliffe, above Leek (which is no longer a pub, but some self catering apartments). Superb views from it. Well worth the slog up to it.


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2018)

Next to the Cafe o'Front, Hebden Bridge.




Scaffolding prevented a square on picture.




Close to the old Packhorse Bridge


----------



## Bobby Mhor (29 Aug 2018)

Two today from my trip to Ayrshire
Both near Dalry




Obviously the wall has been rebuilt


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Aug 2018)

Half a BM on the newly renovated engine sheds on Northampton Waterside Uni buildings. 

Shame they didn’t re-carve the rest of the benchmark into the new brickwork, but I suppose we should be grateful it wasn’t totally mullahed!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (30 Aug 2018)

Wonder what poor Allan did to deserve that?


----------



## Tail End Charlie (31 Aug 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Half a BM



Sounds like it should be some sort of weight "I'll have half a BM of liquorice all sorts please"


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2018)

Was going hunting for one in Castlethorpe today @PeteXXX but this cold hasn't quite shaken itself loose.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Was going hunting for one in Castlethorpe today @PeteXXX but this cold hasn't quite shaken itself loose.


Ice cream!!


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2018)

Wall of the Parish Church, now a Minster.





Face on a stone to the right has been covered by a litter bin.


----------



## Tizme (31 Aug 2018)

Not sure if this is an original, but liked the look of it:




Outside a campsite, bgetwee Puxton and Sandford (I think)


----------



## Bobby Mhor (31 Aug 2018)

Tizme said:


> Not sure if this is an original, but liked the look of it:
> View attachment 427801
> 
> Outside a campsite, bgetwee Puxton and Sandford (I think)


It's a spare wheel for me bike....


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2018)

Oldest telegraph pole to date


----------



## 13 rider (1 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Oldest telegraph pole to date
> 
> View attachment 427869


Bt owner you want gpo for older ones 9 metre tall , light diameter (9L) other diameters medium (M) and stout (S) 90 year of manufacture ,2I is the manufacture mark which will be mostly the same in each area


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 Sep 2018)

Airth, Stirlingshire





Found on this fine building

Airth Parish Church


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Sep 2018)

Leeds St Peters?


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Sep 2018)

A couple of finds on today’s circuit.






A badly hacked BM on a cottage in Newnham, just before the big hill.






And an old railway gradient sign on a bike path in Daventry. I’d done the downhill, now for the climb


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2018)

13 rider said:


> Bt owner you want gpo for older ones 9 metre tall , light diameter (9L) other diameters medium (M) and stout (S) 90 year of manufacture ,2I is the manufacture mark which will be mostly the same in each area



Found a few today with no engraving on them so unsure how old . 

Found this Country boundary marker


----------



## 13 rider (2 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Found a few today with no engraving on them so unsure how old .
> 
> Found this Country boundary marker
> 
> View attachment 428273


Even old telegraph poles have should have markings on them normally at around 1.5mts from the ground as they also act as a depth marker ( ie how far in the ground it is ). Some electric pole do not have the same markings


----------



## Drago (2 Sep 2018)

Some of the dates codes on old telegraph poles are amazing. Some in our village from the early 30s!


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2018)

13 rider said:


> Even old telegraph poles have should have markings on them normally at around 1.5mts from the ground as they also act as a depth marker ( ie how far in the ground it is ). Some electric pole do not have the same markings



Will take some pics next time i see one of what they had on them


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Some of the dates codes on old telegraph poles are amazing. Some in our village from the early 30s!



And are they marked like the ones i have posted ?


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2018)

The ones in out village are embossed metal digits that slide into a holder which is nailed to then post. Later ones, say 1960s onwwts, seem to have a metal disc, a bit log a dogs I'd medallion.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (3 Sep 2018)

Cut bench mark, Corbishley Bridge, near Chelford on the B5359. My next door neighbour is called Corbishley and he reckons the family came over with William the Conqueror.







And then, just down the way we came across The International Micro Car Rally! I had seen 3 bubble cars and three Bond Bugs filling up at a petrol station last Friday, so knew something was afoot but was very pleased to come across it, it was brilliant! I'll put something in the my ride today thread. A taster - a squadron of Messerschmitts, dagga dagga dagga.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (3 Sep 2018)

Trip across the Firth..
Got 5 NBMs along Shore Rd in Cove..
Three following












Some geographs to follow


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2018)

13 rider said:


> Even old telegraph poles have should have markings on them normally at around 1.5mts from the ground as they also act as a depth marker ( ie how far in the ground it is ). Some electric pole do not have the same markings


Some may well be Irish. Telecom Eireann and ESB came over to help replace both telephone lines and electrical lines a few years ago.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Sep 2018)

Here you go some markings of a fairly local pole.
No way it was 32m 0r 3.2m
1957 sounds about right as that side of Wellingborough was just starting to be developed more
GPO i presume General Post Office
So what about DP 461 ?
The pale green strip is a maintenance related one i presume


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2018)

461 = 1946, January perhaps?


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2018)

I drive past this telegraph pole manufacturer in Boston quite regularly.
Maybe they can help?

https://www.caldersandgrandidge.com/our-products/poles


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2018)

DP = Distribution Point DP numbers

http://www.telegraphpoleappreciationsociety.org/hieroglyphics/


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2018)

Nice day out yesterday, bouncing round Cannock Chase on the MTB.






TP1664 a rebuilt Trigpoint on Brocton Field in Cannock Country Park.






Decent FB on the base






Top Cap still in place, with a note taped to it. (illegible)






And a painted stone on the base. Geocaching thing, I think?


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2018)

The painted stones thing is going around our village at the moment. It's something the primary school kids are doing. Mini D is into it.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2018)

Part 2.. A less successful hunt, apart from the Boulder!





Next to the above Trig Point, is a Glacial Boulder.





Somewhere under this felled Silver Birch, in Bridley Bottom car park, is a BM on a culvert (Waypoint B26922)






A few hundred yards up the road, opposite the next car park, is a decrepit concrete post that, until a couple of years ago, had a BM near the base. Another one bites the dust!!


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> The painted stones thing is going around our village at the moment. It's something the primary school kids are doing. Mini D is into it.


Yes, I've seen a few dotted around recently. I'll ask the grandkids this afternoon if they know about it.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (4 Sep 2018)

From today's ride, cut bench mark, Wesleyan Chapel, Poole near Nantwich. My friend had had a puncture and was fixing it about fifty yards away (hedge cutting) so I walked to this chapel, lovely "peace" garden round the back. When I returned and he had fixed his puncture, I found that I had one aswell (I did accuse him of doing it whilst I was away, but he denied it).









And then another cut bench mark on St James' church, Audlem. Unfortunately the Priests' House opposite (well known watering hole for cyclists) was shut, which was rather the point of going to Audlem.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Here you go some markings of a fairly local pole.
> No way it was 32m 0r 3.2m
> 1957 sounds about right as that side of Wellingborough was just starting to be developed more
> GPO i presume General Post Office
> ...


Pre metric so 32ft medium . As stated above dp is distribution point then its identity number . Green label is when it was tested month on top ,year at the bottom then pole tester ID .punched out hole marks the date . White paper labels are put on each time we climb it to signify we've done a test that's it's not rotten


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2018)

Found one this morning that had recently erected


----------



## Alex H (5 Sep 2018)

This is near Howick and it's as near as I could get to it  (0.44km as the crow flies) It's at 58m height.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2018)

13 rider said:


> Pre metric so 32ft medium . As stated above dp is distribution point then its identity number . Green label is when it was tested month on top ,year at the bottom then pole tester ID .punched out hole marks the date . White paper labels are put on each time we climb it to signify we've done a test that's it's not rotten


Or hoist, if not climeable.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Sep 2018)

Nice stroll around Northampton with grandson today, to get our exercise. 











A couple of iron downpipes on the corner of St Giles Street.






And a BM in Kingswell Street, I’ve walked past many times. 






This is the 1793 building it’s on.


----------



## Mr Celine (5 Sep 2018)

From this evening's ride in the village of Smailholm. The back wheel and some foliage are obscuring a milestone which apart from being illegible is in good condition. Iron age replacement on the right.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Sep 2018)

It’s the right way up now..


----------



## Bobby Mhor (7 Sep 2018)

Known locally (KIlcreggan) as Tut Tut Rock,
first painted 1850s and known as the Painted Rock very original), apparently later became Tut Tut after Tutankhamen's tomb was discovered. There are the usual conflicting stories on the dates and naming but I like this one..




Nearby a cast iron milepost(?)




Once again, vandalism as it's been a case of 'Feck it, just lay the tar'


----------



## Drago (7 Sep 2018)

Right, about time I pulled my finger out and bagged a few more.

Castlethorpe church benchmark. 








The spire of the Church is also a trig point. I believe there's a bolt up there, but not accessible today. 





The Church is on the site of an old Norman Fort. Defensive earthworks and parts of the moat are still visible. 





Was planning a few more, but cut the ride short due to a broken spoke and resultant wobbly rim. Nothing as unpleasant as a wobbly rim.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> The ones in out village are embossed metal digits that slide into a holder which is nailed to then post. Later ones, say 1960s onwwts, seem to have a metal disc, a bit log a dogs I'd medallion.


Like these?
https://midlifecyclistblog.wordpres...-to-a-utility-pole-mlcb-post-283-may-15-2018/
From my blog.
In the States, don' tcha know.


----------



## Drago (7 Sep 2018)

Sort of. I'll snap some pics.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2018)

A good haul today 











Another bunker very overgrown and fairly neglected . 










A trig post just about 15 yards from the bunker but well hidden . I ride past both about once a month and never noticed either before. It looked in good condition but couldn't get a look at the plate other than with my camera .








Lastly a nice benchmark on Souldrop church .


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> A good haul today
> 
> View attachment 429003
> View attachment 429002
> ...


Where are they? I’ve been through Soupldrop in the past.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Sep 2018)

_*'Wakefield - Denby Dale TurnPike'*_
A636 
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...unction-with-barnsley-denby-dale#.W5PEd_ZFzIU







Surprisingly no photograph of it on _Geograph_, but it's a few hundred yards behind the photographer;
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4864275

The location, a few hundred yards before entering the village/passing under the railway viaduct


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Where are they? I’ve been through Soupldrop in the past.



@PeteXXX it's on top of the hill coming out of Carlton 

http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/roc/db/988374804.001001.html


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> @PeteXXX it's on top of the hill coming out of Carlton
> 
> http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/roc/db/988374804.001001.html


Cheers, I’ll take s looksee next time I’m over there


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Cheers, I’ll take s looksee next time I’m over there



Take a strimmer


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2018)

Just out of interest, what are you using to locate these benchmarks? Until now I've simply been researching them and the visiting them, but I'm thinking about downloading them all onto Viewranger of some such.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Just out of interest, what are you using to locate these benchmarks? Until now I've simply been researching them and the visiting them, but I'm thinking about downloading them all onto Viewranger of some such.



Absolutely nothing just looking around as I ride @Drago I do wish I listed them as I found them though. 

Found this benchmark this morning outside the Union Chapel in Geddington it's normally obscured by parked cars when I ride past but no parked cars today and I spotted it for the first time .







Good hunting .


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2018)

I'm going the check out Milton Malsor and Gayton on Tuesday.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm going the check out Milton Malsor and Gayton on Tuesday.


I'm off Tuesday if you fancy teaming up


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2018)

@PeteXXX Quite possibly old chap. I'll be heading up to Milton Malsor from the South via Blisworth, then was maybe going to look westwards towards Gayton, Then south and east back via Stoke Bruerne to bag a few benchmarks there. I know you come from North of me, so could maybe meet you in Milton Malsor?

If anyone is interested I've got full UK OS maps in Exlporer on Viewranger. I've downloaded a big file of GPX logs from the Benchmarks website and loaded it onto Viewranger, and it seems to overlay very nicely.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2018)

Swapped cycling shoes for walking boots and bagged this one 






It's on Harpole Church as we walked around the scarecrow festival .


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> @PeteXXX Quite possibly old chap. I'll be heading up to Milton Malsor from the South via Blisworth, then was maybe going to look westwards towards Gayton, Then south and east back via Stoke Bruerne to bag a few benchmarks there. I know you come from North of me, so could maybe meet you in Milton Malsor?
> 
> If anyone is interested I've got full UK OS maps in Exlporer on Viewranger. I've downloaded a big file of GPX logs from the Benchmarks website and loaded it onto Viewranger, and it seems to overlay very nicely.


I’ll PM you tomorrow. I could meet you on the corner opposite the shop near yours?


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2018)

@PeteXXX Aye, could do matey, if you fancy riding out that far to start off. To be fair, you've been doing more distance than me lately so you're probably better able to handle it! Maybe 1030hrs?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Sep 2018)

*Garforth Bridge*
1830 - 1834 
Carrying the (A642)_ 'Wakefield & HookMoor TurnPike'_ over the _Leeds & Selby Railway Company_ line (now just 'Aberford Road')
Circa a mile eastwards of the _Crawshaw Woods Bridge_

Possibly(?) the first skew bridge, over a railway, as normally the road was realigned to cross 'squarely'
(the first 'skew' road bridge in Yorkshire though
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...18-garforth-and-swillington-ward#.W5UztPZFzIU







It's on the left (southern) arch abutment


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Sep 2018)

_*'Wakefield & Aberford TurnPike'*_
Swillington
aka A642/Wakefield Road (as it is, at this location)

Just (& only just) off the right-hand edge of the photograph
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3736286

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101247696-milepost-at-se-381-300-swillington


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> @PeteXXX Aye, could do matey, if you fancy riding out that far to start off. To be fair, you've been doing more distance than me lately so you're probably better able to handle it! Maybe 1030hrs?


Righto. I want to be home by 14:30, so that should work


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2018)

Perfectomundo. I await your pm with relish.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Just out of interest, what are you using to locate these benchmarks? Until now I've simply been researching them and the visiting them, but I'm thinking about downloading them all onto Viewranger of some such.


I use Memory Map, cross reference a couple of squares, take the coordinates and check the OS database, load into my GPX and set out. If I get two maybe three on a trip, I’m happy. Sadly all my near ones have been checked, yesterday I got a couple of fly by ones in just under forty miles.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (11 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Just out of interest, what are you using to locate these benchmarks? Until now I've simply been researching them and the visiting them, but I'm thinking about downloading them all onto Viewranger of some such.


I don't use anything to locate marks. I just keep eyes open and sometimes think "old building, none others nearby, wonder if there's a mark". I regularly look round churches anyway, so it just gives me something else to look out for. Must admit, I get a little frisson of excitement when I find one!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 Sep 2018)

Been off cycling up the Great Glen....
I'm sure I missed plenty on the canal but it was a 'Let's go' tomorrow thing..

Inverness Castle






Stratherrick, Whitebridge Hotel





On a stop on the way home..
Pitlochry




Pitlochry, literally a minute away


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Just out of interest, what are you using to locate these benchmarks? Until now I've simply been researching them and the visiting them, but I'm thinking about downloading them all onto Viewranger of some such.


Local central libraries where the maps are kept. And knowing where some of them should be.

Most railway bridges tend to have one mark.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Local central libraries where the maps are kept. And knowing where some of them should be.
> 
> Most railway bridges tend to have one mark.


Some of the 'old map site' maps have benchmark locations on them...


----------



## Bobby Mhor (13 Sep 2018)

A few more from my trip North
Haven't come across one of this type before





Impressive War Memorial Arch at Dores church





Great Glen Way finishing marker


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> A few more from my trip North
> Haven't come across one of this type before
> View attachment 429821
> 
> ...


Franked mail only, quite common round these parts.

Queens Gate East, Huddersfield




on the John Ramsden Building




right hand side, near the last window.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2018)

Even the ctc have started a similar topic

https://forum.cyclinguk.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=124884


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Even the ctc have started a similar topic
> 
> https://forum.cyclinguk.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=124884


CC was referenced, but not named


----------



## Bobby Mhor (14 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Even the ctc have started a similar topic
> 
> https://forum.cyclinguk.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=124884





PeteXXX said:


> CC was referenced, but not named



They quote..

"Unashamadly stolen from another cycling forum, where it has* proven to be very successful*."

Well done, folks
Onward and upwards

we need our glorious leader back....


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> They quote..
> 
> "Unashamadly stolen from another cycling forum, where it has* proven to be very successful*."
> 
> ...


You don't think he defected!!


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> CC was referenced, but not named


Let him know the plate is still available ,if he still wants it.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Sep 2018)

I keep thinking there must be at least one more benchmark in Harrold each time I ride through it .






Well there is and I found it this morning on the corner of Dove lane and the high street. 






Got some nice old buildings in the village like this old bandstand .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Sep 2018)

*Station Road *
Featherstone
There used to be a bridge over here, carrying 4 lines, & a couple of sidings to Ackton Hall Colliery, which was on the same side (west)







1905 OS; https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/index.cfm?er=0#zoom=18&lat=53.6794&lon=-1.3588&layers=168&b=1
Geograph, of the wall/embankment; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1194401


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Sep 2018)

_*St Giles Church *_
Market Place
Pontefract





With the (covered)ButterCross, & 'Town Pump' (on the nearest l/h pillar; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4402106

1905 OS; https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/index.cfm?er=0#zoom=19&lat=53.6916&lon=-1.3120&layers=168&b=1





This stall is in the wrong place!!
I took this photo, from the street/thoroughfare called _'ShoeMarket'_


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Even the ctc have started a similar topic
> 
> https://forum.cyclinguk.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=124884


There's a foot I've seen somewhere before on there!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Sep 2018)

_*Denby Dale Road* *Railway Bridge*_







The underside of both bridges
Brick 'arches'



From the North (city side)
Benchmark 'under' the yellow sign




From the south
(jct 39.M1 is about 3 miles from here)



1907 OS; https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/index.cfm?er=0#zoom=18&lat=53.6693&lon=-1.5050&layers=168&b=1
Geograph; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3039266


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Sep 2018)

_*Waller Bridge*_
Broadcut Road
Calder Grove

Over the _Calder & Hebble Navigation Canal_





Where (about 1/2 mile from jct 39/M1) http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2540048



The arched single-track road bridge



Looking from the Canal bank (to the left of the above pic)



Looking east, towards the M1, & Wakefield



Looking west, towards Horbury Bridge


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2018)

A locally made hexagonal post box




Made by these folk. 




Base has been repainted too often, so name can't be seen in a picture.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2018)

Another find this morning that I have ridden past loads of times .






It's on Scaldwell road , Brixworth .












And nice and secure and in quite good condition .


----------



## Tail End Charlie (16 Sep 2018)

Two recent cut bench marks from me, spotted whilst walking. Love the cut marks, I always imagine the person cutting it out with his hammer and chisel. 
Firstly on the United Reform Church, Congleton.







Then one on a gatepost on the road from Congleton to Rushton Spencer, just opposite a stone age burial chamber, the Bridestones.






The Bridestones burial chamber, love places like this aswell, very atmospheric.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (16 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Another find this morning that I have ridden past loads of times .
> 
> View attachment 430238
> 
> ...


You've reminded me, there's a nuclear bunker museum relatively near me which I've never been to. Must rectify that.
Just checked the website, it's called Hack Green nuclear bunker, it looks fantastic. Planning a route now!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Sep 2018)

I passed lots of lovely milestones yesterday, & a few (ex) Toll-Houses, but due to traffic, & time-restraints wasn't able to stop the car, to run back to them

Most were between Kildwick & Settle, via Skipton, so standing, looking through a viewfinder alongside the A65 didn't appeal that much...………….

Quite a few were stone, not the cast-iron frontispiece!

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...tre-from-parish-boundary-skipton#.W59pofZFzIU

*EDIT @ 11:09*
Like this one on the A65, just north-west of the roundabout, with the A59
Seen on the grass

https://www.instantstreetview.com/@53.971314,-2.059072,69.98h,-5.72p,1.18z


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Sep 2018)

Just had to drive to Pontefract to pick something up, before I go for a ride ('long weekend' - days-off Sat/Sun/Mon/Tues)
I caught a glimpse of it, as I queued under the bridge on the 'inbound', so came back the same way

*Park Road railway bridge *
(between jct 32/M62 & Pontefract itself)





Looking from the other side of the bridge, towards the M62; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2628073

Pontefract RaceCourse (& Park) are to the other side of the bridge, on the right
I believe it's the UKs longest 'flat' race-course

It's at the opposing end, on the left-side





Of course, the ParkRun there doesn't feel flat, as seen here. in one of my shots of _'event 79'_ there
Saturdays was_ #379_


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Even the ctc have started a similar topic
> 
> https://forum.cyclinguk.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=124884


The mod replying on there appears to be getting his trig points and bench marks mixed up.

Bench Marks were used to mark a known height, not to transect the country.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> The mod replying on there appears to be getting his trig points and bench marks mixed up.
> 
> Bench Marks were used to mark a known height, not to transect the country.



i would like to distance myself from any moaning or groaning where mods are involved


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Sep 2018)

_*'Hartleys Bridge'*_
aka,_ the Ferrybridge_

Where the _Great North Road _crossed the River Aire
Made redundant in the 1960's by the adjacent concrete viaduct - which is now itself surpassed by the 'new' A1, a mile to the west!






From under the 'old' viaduct





Completed in 1804
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101167483-ferry-bridge-brotherton#.W5-4AvZFzIU


Late 1950's?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> i would like to distance myself from any moaning or groaning where mods are involved


Yeah, mods are off their rockers..




See, what I did
Four today in Dundee, post when I get back to Mhor Towels


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> i would like to distance myself from any moaning or groaning where mods are involved


Thought someone would point out the error of their ways.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (19 Sep 2018)

Two from four found on a ride along Dundee's waterfront
First one, on a Tay Rail Bridge support





Riverside Drive , sea wall




The other two, bog standard and most likely done the same time.

The new £80 million  V&A Museum (taken from the Tay Road Bridge)


----------



## Tail End Charlie (19 Sep 2018)

Yesterday I visited Hack Green nuclear bunker, following @biggs682 's photos. It was great, brought the Cold War alive, although that brought shudders down the spine.
On the way back I saw the largest mushroom I've ever seen, which was a bit spooky as I'd just seen loads of photos of Hiroshima and Nagasaki.






Then, just down the road, a cut bench mark at Smallwood Church, near Sandbach. No prizes for guessing what the football shaped object in the bag is.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Sep 2018)

@Tail End Charlie that is one big mushroom for sure
Must admit those bunkers do make you think a bit but then so do some of the Churches you find out in the middle of now where


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2018)

In Southampton today on work duties and spotted 







The Vestry bar in an old church building .


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Sep 2018)

Now that's a way to encourage attendance at vestry meetings. (Said the former church warden).


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Sep 2018)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Yesterday I visited Hack Green nuclear bunker, following @biggs682 's photos. It was great, brought the Cold War alive, although that brought shudders down the spine.
> On the way back I saw the largest mushroom I've ever seen, which was a bit spooky as I'd just seen loads of photos of Hiroshima and Nagasaki.
> 
> View attachment 430701
> ...


If I found that in the States, I would say that is a puffball mushroom. We had one occur in our yard, and my father fried it up very nicely.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (20 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> If I found that in the States, I would say that is a puffball mushroom. We had one occur in our yard, and my father fried it up very nicely.


It is indeed a giant puffball and I had a slice last night, fried with garlic and a bit of chilli.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2018)

Italian flair outside the only house designed by Rennie Mackintosh in England .


----------



## Tail End Charlie (23 Sep 2018)

Cut bench mark seen at the entrance to a house near Alderley Edge.






And today, a cut bench mark on a postbox, also near Alderley Edge.






Just noticed, if I take the next photo with the rear of the bike in shot, you'll all have the complete tandem!


----------



## Phaeton (23 Sep 2018)

I saw some of these on the bridge sides along the Lancaster Canal the other day, but I didn't understand the thread.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2018)

Phaeton said:


> I saw some of these on the bridge sides along the Lancaster Canal the other day, but I didn't understand the thread.


No pictures!!


----------



## Phaeton (23 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> No pictures!!


No, I'd seen this thread & visited the the linked site, but still don't understand what it was all about.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2018)

Phaeton said:


> No, I'd seen this thread & visited the the linked site, but still don't understand what it was all about.


Seeing how many are actually left visible, and recording their locations. Also a reason to get on your bike, for the Trig Points at least.

They're not something that seems to hang around now. Three local ones lost to "sympathetic restoration" on two buildings in the last year.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Sep 2018)

*Heath Pinfold*

Practically every building in Heath, which is deemed a '_conservation village_' to the south-east, of Wakefield is listed







http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4913359

http://www.heathresidentsassociation.co.uk/history/pinfold


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Sep 2018)

_*Barnsley Canal*_
Walton
Closed, & abandoned in 1953

Part of the _*Trans-Pennine Trail *_& _*Wakefield Wheel*_

Lock 12(?)





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2811850
http://www.penninewaterways.co.uk/barnsley/ba36.htm


Gate pivot-point


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Sep 2018)

*Barnsley Canal*
Walton 
Closed, & abandoned in 1953

The grooves, worn by tow-ropes from the Horses









It's the bridge to Walton Hall
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/74959
The home of Squire Charles Waterton, who her, created the Worlds first Nature Reserve, with a 3 mile stone wall encompassing his estate, to keep Poachers out

http://www.bbc.co.uk/bradford/sense_of_place/walton_1.shtml

https://www.watertonparkhotel.co.uk/hotel/history/

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/74959



Situated on an island, within a lake, it was a Maternity Hospital (1950s-1960s?) & the Midwives carried babies over the bridge to 'dry-land', after various attempts to thrown (unwanted) babies into the lake!!!
It is now under threat, from HS2, & there is a campaign, backed by David Attenborough to get UNESCO 'World Heritage Site' listing for it


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Sep 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Heath Pinfold*
> 
> Practically every building in Heath, which is deemed a '_conservation village_' to the south-east, of Wakefield is listed
> 
> ...


Now I know what a pinfold is. I live not far from the old cattle pound.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (27 Sep 2018)

Two cut bench marks from my ride yesterday.
First on Prestbury church.





There's an 11th century Norman chapel and a Saxon cross in the church grounds. Had some renovation in 1747 though.





Then spotted one on a house in the village centre as I was wheeling my bike past some road works. It's just behind the rear wheel.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Sep 2018)

Just walked into Lowestoft and Spotted a nice benchmark








On the front of the Players Theatre. 

Then spotted these discs on the promenade


----------



## Drago (28 Sep 2018)

I've got a journey planned to bag a few tomorrow


----------



## Bobby Mhor (28 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Then spotted these discs on the promenade
> 
> View attachment 431999
> View attachment 432000


First thought, National River Authority ?
then I saw we have a NRA shooting organisation as well...


----------



## biggs682 (28 Sep 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> First thought, National River Authority ?
> then I saw we have a NRA shooting organisation as well...



I had a quick Google and found nothing


----------



## Bobby Mhor (28 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> I had a quick Google and found nothing


Trigpointing UK had a mention of one on a promenade somewhere(Clacton on sea), I just assumed National Rivers Authority who preceded the Environment Agency (I think)

One HERE


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> First thought, National River Authority ?
> then I saw we have a NRA shooting organisation as well...


Flood markers?


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2018)

Three from around Dean Clough Mills




Relocated to where it now stands from elsewhere. It's in what would have been an obstruction free area, as late as the 1970's.




One rail internal rail system. The other rail was pinched. And it was fastened down.




No idea on this. Bench Mark at the bottom of the same road, junction with Crib Lane, gone.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (28 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Flood markers?


Could be, Mr C..
Dearth of info on Google, busy elsewhere so maybe have a further look over the weekend


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2018)

No trig point , but just visited the most easterly point in Britain .











Whilst we were there a cyclist came along saying that this was his 3rd of the 4 compass points to do next and last was the Southern one .


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2018)

A quick stroll along Southwold promenade this morning .






Found another of these NRA discs 






And a couple of these little disc's which look to have EA over BM


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Oct 2018)

Maybe the EABM has to do with Environment Agency Bench Mark? Or maybe to do with the war, like an established distance for artillery in case of invasion by you know who? Other than that, all I know Southwold for is George Orwell and P.D. James.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Oct 2018)

Here’s a few finds around Melton Mowbray, found on a stroll around the town while I was supposed to be working....





This BM is on the main road through the town. I’ve seen it loads of times, but made the effort to walk there this time!






An overpainted utility plaque on the corner of Northampton Street. 






Another utility plaque, in better condition. 







And a nice looking one on the Cheese building. 






^^ The Cheese building ^^


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Oct 2018)

(quite literally _the_)* WentBridge*
Circa 5 miles south-east of Pontefract

This was the_ 'Great North Road'_ (A1), but was bypassed when the viaduct was opened to the east, in the very early 60's)
I will presume that the bridge has definitely been widened/rebuilt, but not sure when it was carried out







http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4755785

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101135505-went-bridge-darrington#.W7TEjvZFzIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Oct 2018)

_*High Ackworth*_
Pontefract Road (A628), junction with Long Lane
One of three mileposts/obelisks in the village
The others are at the junctions with Bell Lane, & Station Road (opposite the 'Quaker School')

Presumably this high, so as to be read from a carriage?
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...junction-with-long-lane-ackworth#.W7TFNvZFzIU
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3039777







The signed 'destinations'/distances are;
_Pontefract_ 2½ _Barnsley_ 10 (west side)
_ Darrington_ 3 _York_ 29 (north-east side)
_ Sheffield_ 13 _East Hardwick_ 2½ (south-east side)


----------



## Bobby Mhor (3 Oct 2018)

Random find..
Mrs M is getting good at understanding 'Whoa!' (carefully stopping)
Kincardine, Osborne Drive, Fife


----------



## biggs682 (4 Oct 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Random find..
> Mrs M is getting good at understanding 'Whoa!' (carefully stopping)
> Kincardine, Osborne Drive, Fife
> View attachment 432712



My other half just sighs if we are walking around somewhere different and i see a benchmark or something of interest ....bless her


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2018)

Mrs D just rolls her eyes and smiles indulgently. Im glad you lot have back e jnf3cted with the OS Bagging disease. It's a fairly benign condition, which makes a good ride even better.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (4 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> My other half just sighs if we are walking around somewhere different and i see a benchmark or something of interest ....bless her


I'm visiting further east more regularly looking for a new hacienda so if I see anything I grab it...
She's used to my quirky ways (I should hope after 40 odd years)


----------



## Bobby Mhor (4 Oct 2018)

Second viewing of a hacienda..
then pinky out at afternoon tea at this posh establishment, Airth Castle






and on the left turret, I spotted this


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Second viewing of a hacienda..
> then pinky out at afternoon tea at this posh establishment, Airth Castle
> View attachment 432807
> 
> ...


Your new abode?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (5 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Your new abode?


Nah, 
No en suite


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2018)

No benchmarks but some different carvings on St Botolphs Church in Stoke Albany












And the war memorial in front of the church.


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2018)

Been over to MK to do some coaching. Took the opportunity to take in a few sights.

OS flush bracket on the Grand Union canal at Giffard Park.






Brick Kilns near Great Linford. 









Windmill at New Bradwell.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Oct 2018)

Is this what we are looking, for?
Bridge on the Chesterfield canal between Scofton & Ranby


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Been over to MK to do some coaching. Took the opportunity to take in a few sights.
> 
> OS flush bracket on the Grand Union canal at Giffard Park.
> 
> ...


Brick Kilns! That takes me back, used to have a few on the road between E. Peoria and Morton. Still probably remains there.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (19 Oct 2018)

Gone a bit quiet..
spotted this unusual lamp post t'other day in Perth




not the ideal photo but this was to avoid all the cars parked nearby


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2018)

Revisited an old friend at the bridge over the long abandoned Salcey Forest railway line near Piddington.









And thence on to the St John the Baptist Church in Piddington.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Oct 2018)

Just a quickie this afternoon as I was wandering around Northampton town. 
A sad looking BM on the corner of Gold Street and Kingswell Street.


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2018)

I also spotted this gem.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (22 Oct 2018)

Cut bench mark on Chelford church, near Macclesfield (Reg Harris is buried in the churchyard). I've been before and was sure there'd be a benchmark, but couldn't find one. However I re-visited and found this one (I had to clear a fair bit of lichen from it, which is why I'd previously missed it).


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Revisited an old friend at the bridge over the long abandoned Salcey Forest railway line near Piddington.
> 
> View attachment 434954
> View attachment 434955
> ...


Trig point?


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2018)

There is one about a mile to the NW which I will one day be visiting.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2018)

Mixenden Road, just before the junction with Hollins Lane





Hope Hall, South annexe. Clare Road/Hope Hall Street.




Top line is over 7 inches long.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> I also spotted this gem.
> 
> View attachment 434990


Neighborhood Watch must not have caught that.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (24 Oct 2018)

One on a gate post on an entrance to St Peter's Church, Swettenham, near Holmes Chapel. The pub behind is really good aswell.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Oct 2018)

*Barnsdale Road* (A656)
Allerton Bywater

_North Eastern Railway
Leeds & Castleford Branch_

It's the road from Castleford, via 'Peckfield Bar' (where A63 crosses it), to HookMoor, where it rejoins the A1...…… having left it, following the old Roman Road, at Barnsdale Bar (south of Pontefract)

I use this road a lot, but have never seen the mark before, as usually I'm in traffic, but today the Sun was catching it, & it was a relatively traffic-free time of day (circa 12:50 - 13:00)







Looking west off the bridge, to the previous site of the station








Looking up 'Barnsdale' towards _Mary Pannnal Hill_




The site of Ledston Station, seen if you scroll down to the correct section here (3rd photograph. below maps); http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Castleford Garforth.htm


The bridge forms the crest of the hill; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/258895
Looking east, towards the Aire flood-plain; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/121899

Which was crossed on this bridge, now extremely rickety (& not used); http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2869303


*EDIT @ 17:23*
What is interesting, is that the 1905 (25" - mile) OS map shows the mark on the opposite parapet


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2018)

Similar for North Bridge. The map shows them on the Western Side, but they're recorded on the Eastern Side.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Oct 2018)

*MilePost*
Barnsdale Road (A656)

Top of 'Mary Pannall Hill' 
(to the Ledston Luck side of the cross-roads)
'HookMoor Branch' refers to this being a continuation of Barnsdale Road, which left the A1 at Barnsdale Bar

It follows the route of the Roman road, passing through Pontefract, meeting up again at Castleford, before rejoining the A1 at Aberford (HookMoor)







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101264130-milepost-at-se-428-299-kippax#.W9DOmPZFzIU

It's practically in the blue circle; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1113585


----------



## Drago (24 Oct 2018)

Planning this weekends big loop (I'm hoping to bag a dozen in one ride) and I noticed the route takes me past and old water tower. I googled it, and found a website that might interest my fellow explorers...

http://bwtas.blogspot.com/2012/06/castlethorpe-troughs-water-tower.html


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2018)

Local "Area 51" has a WWI bunker less than half a mile from the listening post. 

Rumours there's a Cold War bunker in the area as well. To the North East.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Planning this weekends big loop (I'm hoping to bag a dozen in one ride) and I noticed the route takes me past and old water tower. I googled it, and found a website that might interest my fellow explorers...
> 
> http://bwtas.blogspot.com/2012/06/castlethorpe-troughs-water-tower.html


Somewhere, I have a pic of my Defy2 by that tower, taken a few years ago! I'll try and find it.
If memory serves, it is on Sustrans Route 6


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Local "Area 51" has a WWI bunker less than half a mile from the listening post.
> 
> Rumours there's a Cold War bunker in the area as well. To the North East.


#intrigued


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> #intrigued


Norland Moor
All around this area
The CC Trig Point bagger thread, now incorporating other interesting geographs


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2018)

@Drago





This is the nearest pic to the tower I could dig out from my backup files. August 2010, on one of my first rides on the newly acquired Defy2


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2018)

I have done this benchmark before it's on the old bt exchange just outside Yardley Hastings.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Oct 2018)

A few from today's ride.. 







A vanishing BM on The Wheatsheaf, in Crick. 






A Domesday plaque, and a fire insurance plaque(?) on a building in Blisworth.





Finally, I could not pass the Mother Trig in Cold Ashby without doffing my helmet...


----------



## Tail End Charlie (29 Oct 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> A few from today's ride..
> 
> View attachment 435992
> 
> ...



That fire service plaque, or whatever it is, looks interesting. Presumably if you had the wrong plaque your house burned down. Not seen one of those before.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Oct 2018)

Tail End Charlie said:


> That fire service plaque, or whatever it is, looks interesting. Presumably if you had the wrong plaque your house burned down. Not seen one of those before.


Yep, no pay, no hosepipe!!
 ~Plaque wiki~


----------



## Bobby Mhor (29 Oct 2018)

I'm sure you could mistake that for a cycling Dalek


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2018)

The old railway water tower outside Castlethorpe.






The remains of the pumping gear.


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2018)

Flush bracket on the NW face of the canal road bridge at Cosgrove.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> The old railway water tower outside Castlethorpe.
> 
> View attachment 436333
> 
> ...


That pumping gear is the one I dug out of my archived pics 7 posts ago..


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2018)

Canal bridge at Isworth Farm.


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2018)

Yardley Wharf.


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2018)

Grand Union canal, bridge 56. A damaged flush bracket.


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2018)

Grafton Regis canal bridge.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (31 Oct 2018)

From a walk on Sunday. Came across this cut bench mark on a bridge in Mobberley, near Knutsford. Bridges and churches are good hunting grounds.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2018)

Tail End Charlie said:


> From a walk on Sunday. Came across this cut bench mark on a bridge in Mobberley, near Knutsford. Bridges and churches are good hunting grounds.
> 
> View attachment 436437


As are pubs.

@Dirk'd do well.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (31 Oct 2018)

Strangely enough I was on the way to a pub when I spotted that one!


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2018)

Could have done with some secateurs to re find this benchmark as all the surrounding area was covered in ivy . 







It's on the way into Hardwick .


----------



## Bobby Mhor (4 Nov 2018)

Found this in the middle of a local field t'other day






no benchmarks on it....


----------



## Tail End Charlie (6 Nov 2018)

Visited Cambridge over the weekend. Bagged three cut bench marks.
First on Trinity St on a shop 





Then a damaged one on Magdalene St





Then one on the entrance to Trinity College itself (I think)


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Nov 2018)

Just a rusty 'T' plate on my wander into town today.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2018)

Two from Leeds. 
Bishopgate/Neville Street Junction
Opposite end, covered over & no longer visible.




Left two puzzled engineers adjusting the lights.

What used to be the train drivers room at Leeds Station, Bishopgate.





They put them higher in Leeds it seems.


----------



## Poacher (8 Nov 2018)

There must be a benchmark somewhere on Trent Bridge, but a rather cursory inspection failed to locate it.
Instead, here are some flood levels from various years plus a height above ordnance datum scale.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Nov 2018)

_*Lime Pit Lane*_
Stanley
(off the A642, between Wakefield, & jct 30/M62)

Each lamp-post in the village had a poppy plaque, and the name of a local man who never returned





http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/99359


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Nov 2018)

*Long Thorpe Lane*
Lofthouse Town End
(at junction with A61 Wakefield - Leeds road)


Partly in remembrance of the men who worked at all the various pits in the area (a lot of them!)
Partly, for the Lofhouse Disaster; https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Lofthouse-Colliery-Disaster.html

I've ridden/driven past it innumerable times, but never stopped to look






The back is just as good, with the lamp battery, & boot-sole






Red- road, is the A61; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1670732


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Nov 2018)

_*Rothwell Greenway*_
Long Thorpe Lane
Lofthouse Town End
The south-western end, adjacent to Rodillians Secondary School (built as a Grammar School)




If I'd got back on the bike, & ridden less than 1/2mile, (in the direction it's facing) I'd have crossed over the M1, at '_Thorpe Interchange'_ (where it meet/intersects with the M62)






Oddly, the gate-way doesn't appear to be on GeoGraph; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3722289

https://www.leeds.gov.uk/docs/PROW - ROTHWELL greenway.pdf


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (9 Nov 2018)

There is a benchmark on Harehills Lane in Leeds.Sorry i couldn't get a picture of it ,but i was driving a bus when i saw it.
This is where it is on Google street view.https://goo.gl/maps/cUyD6HeREEM2. Can you spot it?
Apologies if it's already been mentioned.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Nov 2018)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> There is a benchmark on Harehills Lane in Leeds.Sorry i couldn't get a picture of it ,but i was driving a bus when i saw it.
> This is where it is on Google street view.https://goo.gl/maps/cUyD6HeREEM2. Can you spot it?
> Apologies if it's already been mentioned.


I can see the graffiti


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (9 Nov 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I can see the graffiti


Have a closer look just below the E just where the painted brick meets the unpainted brick.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (9 Nov 2018)

Ok,here is an older street view picture.https://goo.gl/maps/gHvyY2qfMcw. Just below the letter E.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Nov 2018)

I'll check it on the laptop later. I'm on the mobile at the mo..


----------



## Bobby Mhor (9 Nov 2018)

SE 3169 3609 65.1022 N 4 3 0.5 1958 WALL NE SIDE HAREHILLS LANE S ANG SW FACE 
or
SE 3179 3602 58.1650 N 9 3 0.2 1958 WALL NE SIDE HAREHILLS LANE S ANG SW FACE 
or
SE 3234 3494 74.4748 N 4 3 0.7 1958 NBM INST SW SIDE HAREHILLS LANE E ANG 
or
SE 3286 3430 81.2140 N 7 3 0.5 1958 NO434 HAREHILLS LANE NE FACE 4.2M N ANG 
or
SE 3292 3423 79.5650 N 0 3 0.1 1958 NBM NO442 HAREHILLS LANE NE FACE 4.0M N ANG 
or
SE 3210 3559 70.6283 N 6 3 0.3 1958 WALL JUNC NOS179 181 HAREHILLS LANE 
or
SE 3220 3516 81.0341 N 4 3 RIVET 0.0 1958 RIVET WALL NO 222 HAREHILLS LANE

Only a few in Harehills Lane then...
which one is it?


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2018)

There was a visible one on Drakes(bike shop), 148-150 Harehills Lane.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2018)

A new faceplate that has been partially covered by a brick wall








Top of Bird Street in Burton Latimer. https://www.bench-marks.org.uk/bm980


----------



## Poacher (13 Nov 2018)

Must have passed this one thousands of times in the last 30-odd years; it's only ~150m from my house.
South wall of Park House Medical Centre, Burton Road, Carlton.
As with so many walls round these parts, it's Bulwell sandstone, prone to weathering.
First photo taken from across the road - one elderly driver was so nosey watching me that he almost rear-ended a car stopped at the lights!




Close-up


----------



## Drago (13 Nov 2018)

Looking good team. Can we make 200 pages of exploration by the end of the year?


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2018)

Yesterday's visit to Grafton Underwood was quite productive.
The WW2 USAF airfield still has some infrastructure to explore.






It's over there!






With a bit of zoom. Too muddy, at the moment, to get any closer.











^^ Looks like my saddle is a tiny bit on the wonk!! ^^











Inside

Possibly a bomb enclosure?

~Grafton Underwood~


----------



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2018)

@PeteXXX i spotted that a while back did you get all the benchmarks and faceplates in the Village ?
It's a very fascinating area for sure , i didn't go in the shelter as it was pitch black and didn't fancy groping around in the dark


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Nov 2018)

I posted the FB quite a while ago, but grabbed the BM on St James Church t'other day as well.






I'm not sure it there's others in the village.


----------



## Drago (14 Nov 2018)

Benchmark on St Mary's Church, Willen, Milton Keynes. A nice ride out and back.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (14 Nov 2018)

Found this Monday, saw it and thought 'mmm, haven't seen that before'
Bishopton (or as they now call the immediate area Dargavel Village)
Commemoration of a once massive munitions factory...
Dargavel was the old estate the factory was and its environs was built on..














Reads..
This plaque presented to the community by BAE Systems on 11th November 2018.
Commemorates the historical importance of the Bishopton and Georgetown factories 1915- 2002.
Wikipedia article HERE


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Nov 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Found this Monday, saw it and thought 'mmm, haven't seen that before'
> Bishopton (or as they now call the immediate area Dargavel Village)
> Commemoration of a once massive munitions factory...
> Dargavel was the old estate the factory was and its environs was built on..
> ...


Was that cannon used in the Battle of Canton?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (14 Nov 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Was that cannon used in the Battle of Canton?


I dunno...
I assume it has to be a replica...
I never checked the significance of the numbers...
I will now, ta!

Edit to add; apparently it was done to commemorate the 100th anniversary of the ending of the Great War according to the company developing the area, the plaque says different.
Further research needed..


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Nov 2018)

I was only going by the date, 1841.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Nov 2018)

Whilst adding the link for this 'Winged Wheel', this name-board was the next photograph in the album
Seen whilst out 'on the Moors', during a few days in Whitby, for my 50th



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206852381300359&set=a.3907297493177&type=3&theater


----------



## Bobby Mhor (16 Nov 2018)

A well worn CBM
Quarriers Village..
hard to see outline in image but it is there..
I've stopped a few times looking for this...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Nov 2018)

Supposed to be travelling to Beverley, with 'management' & daughter tomorrow
There's quite a few interesting features there


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Supposed to be travelling to Beverley, with 'management' & daughter tomorrow
> There's quite a few interesting features there



Good luck


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Benchmark on St Mary's Church, Willen, Milton Keynes. A nice ride out and back.
> 
> View attachment 438676



Is that the CB you blagged from that geezer in Staines?


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Nov 2018)

Quick walk around Acocks Green, whilst I'm supposed to be working, to find FB1412 on a buttress on St Mary the Virgin Church, Warwick Road.
Not the best pic, but as it was in a dark graveyard, I wasn't hangin' around! 

Apparently, there's another one on the school opposite but the gates were locked and I couldn't spot it in the dark.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 439078
> 
> 
> Quick walk around Acocks Green, whilst I'm supposed to be working, to find FB1412 on a buttress on St Mary the Virgin Church, Warwick Road.
> ...


What do you think will happen?
There won't be much movement from those within it.

And on a night like tonight, fog getting thicker, a figure in black appearing out of it tends to help anyone on their way.


----------



## Drago (17 Nov 2018)

CarlP said:


> Is that the CB you blagged from that geezer in Staines?



It sure is - you have a good memory, Sir! Rides like an absolute dream. Not super quick by modern standards, but no slouch either, but rolls so beautifully it's an absolute joy to ride.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> It sure is - you have a good memory, Sir! Rides like an absolute dream. Not super quick by modern standards, but no slouch either, but Not rolls so beautifully it's an absolute joy to ride.



It looks very smart.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Good luck




I have a list, including
'Nellies' (White Horse)
Market Cross
North Bar
Wood Lane Yard (North Bar Within)
'Winged Wheel' (Saturday Market)

Etc....


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2018)

The overgrown trig post Mr Pavenham .






A flood marker in Oakley.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Nov 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I have a list, including
> 'Nellies' (White Horse)
> Market Cross
> North Bar
> ...


In Saturday Market, the name of the 'place', not simply because of the day of said Market
I believe there's a Wednesday Market (place) too


Seen over the market- stalls





http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5361470


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Nov 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I have a list, including
> 'Nellies' (White Horse)
> Market Cross
> North Bar
> ...



https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101346372-the-market-cross-beverley#.W_Bu3_Z2vIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5889855




​


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Nov 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I have a list, including
> 'Nellies' (White Horse)
> Market Cross
> North Bar
> ...


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3592661
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5465142
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...hemistwhite-horse-hotel-beverley#.W_BwQPZ2vIU












https://www.nellies.co.uk/abt.htm


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Nov 2018)

Second visit to Grafton Underwood to check out some of the other areas of the WW2 airfield.






The Trig Point. 











I'll post the other finds this evening.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Nov 2018)

Back across that way again today!
Took daughter to boyfriends, at Hull, so she didn't have to try & park near the University

Came back over the old BoothFerry Bridge (A614), & through part of Goole

Tried to get a good vantage point, for a picture of the two Water-Towers, but too awkward (or stopping places were)
I did find the WindMill at Morrisons though!!






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...umber-145-timm-and-son-ltd-goole#.W_GFDPZ2vIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/107823


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Nov 2018)

More infrastructure from Grafton Underwood yesterday.






I rummaged around the woods to the east of the road (the black dashed line) this time.
(I really should charge my phone )













One of the larger buildings 'hidden' in the woods. Probably the Officers quarters.






I doubt it's a swimming pool, but definitely something to do with water as there's some pipework in it.






A WW2 urinal and my Defy2 


There's still masses of stuff to find in the area. @biggs682 @Drago We could bimble up there sometime..


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Nov 2018)

Final pics from yesterdays foray.






On top of one of the bomb shelters. Note the Trig Point in the background to the the left of the square hatch.





The same bomb shelter, from near the TP.










A decorated pillbox, unfortunately with a large concrete slab placed over the entrance!
The treeline across the field is where the TP and other buildings are lurking.
All of the airfield is on the Boughton Estate and, apparently, they don't mind visitors, dog walkers (apart from within the grouse and pheasant breeding area.) Cycling seems accepted as well.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2018)

@PeteXXX I keep looking at that trig but the big gates always closed so well done .


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> @PeteXXX I keep looking at that trig but the big gates always closed so well done .


That's the good thing about a light bike


----------



## Tail End Charlie (19 Nov 2018)

A cut bench mark from a walk a week or so ago. I thought there'd be one there (old church, only a couple of buildings nearby) and my wife even joined in the hunt for it. It's at Forest Chapel in Macclesfield Forest above Wildboarclough. The chapel dates to 1673. A lovely spot, although to cycle there involves going up my nemesis (I was walking that day, so walked down it).


----------



## biggs682 (20 Nov 2018)

Since this thread started we have walked along Bournemouth promenade at least 6 times but spotted this 1 benchmarks today for the first time just along from the central pier heading to Sandbanks .


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2018)

Upper end of Darley Street(opposite the Post Offics),Bradford.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2018)

All Hallows church Wellingborough done before but I was passing


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Nov 2018)

Wetherby Bridge
The 'Great North Road' passed over this bridge, until the town was bypassed in the very late 60's






It's at the opposite end of the bridge, on 'my side'




https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...h-attached-war-memorial-wetherby#.W_raIPZ2vIU

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5860189


----------



## Drago (25 Nov 2018)

Im loving that marker Mr Thackeray.

I'm planning a jaunt over to MK tomorrow, got a few more on my list to bag.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (26 Nov 2018)

Scotland enters the space race...




took this a fortnight today (just remembered it)

off Port Glasgow (an unmanned lighthouse)


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Nov 2018)

Nice, but chilly, pedal over to Stamford yesterday.






Gretton Viaduct.






A Flush Bracket on No58 (obviously!) opposite the Tollemache Arms, in Harrington.






8 miles to go..






4 miles to go..






A clean BM on the Coach House Inn in South Luffenham.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Nov 2018)

Plenty of easy finds in Stamford itself. 

Aptly, the first finds were on Petergate.













Opposite the Flush Bracket was a nice BM






I could actually see it over the road (the Red Arrow was mine, not there in real time)






A Utility plaque a few yards away as well!






The local stone takes well to chiseling. Nice clean cuts.






This old signpost still has some of the glass reflector beads in it. (the previous BM is in view as well.






Must have been a Friday afternoon job.. Half finished BM on All Saints Street.







Spotted as I was riding out of town, on an end terrace house.

There must be so much more to find there. Worth a revisit next time I have 100 miles in my legs


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Nov 2018)

Final shots for the day, taken on the ride home.











A couple of finds in Apethorpe (where Mr Bean has/had a house/mansion. I've never seen a hand carved Utility Marker like this before.







And on the Collyweston Slater, the last BM of the day. I've driven past this so many times, but there's nowhere to park a truck, so I decided to divert there to grab it.


----------



## Drago (26 Nov 2018)

Cycling UKs chipwrapper arrived today. I see they've created the British Cycling Quest, with checkpoints all over the UK to visit. I kind of think they've pinched our OS trig/benchmark begging idea, dumbed it down and made it worse.

https://www.cyclinguk.org/british-cycle-quest


----------



## Bobby Mhor (26 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Cycling UKs chipwrapper arrived today. I see they've created the British Cycling Quest, with checkpoints all over the UK to visit. I kind of think they've pinched our OS trig/benchmark begging idea, dumbed it down and made it worse.
> 
> https://www.cyclinguk.org/british-cycle-quest


I reckon I can bag quite a few..




on Google Maps....


----------



## tom73 (26 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Benchmark on St Mary's Church, Willen, Milton Keynes. A nice ride out and back.
> 
> View attachment 438675
> View attachment 438676
> ...



Quick fact about Hooke No-one know's for sure what he looked like. Newton was not a great fan of Hooke hated him in fact.Then again he hated anyone who he though was a threat to his power. When he made the RS move to it's current location the only known portrait of Hooke magical went missing in the move. Artist Rita Greer is now working on a project to paint more paintings of Hooke than known one's of Newton. Also sadly no one has any idea of Hooke's final resting place as no recored can be found. A true science pioneer he is often over looked.


----------



## Drago (26 Nov 2018)

Nice into @tom73. It's a beautiful church, well worth diverting too if you're ever in MK. The village of Willen is also nice. Even though it's been swallowed by the town of MK, the area surrounding it isn't too Lego like and is quite well tended.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2018)

Lego is neat, though. Memory Lane.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2018)

From yesterday, 4 bridges, a former yard, one tunnel, two churches & the site of a church, and this is all I got.
Boundry wall of the former church, Wakefield Road, Bradford.





In/On the wall of the last building before the former church




Coming down the opposite side of Wakefield Road.




There's a second to the right, all but invisible in the picture..




And on the Prospect Street side of


----------



## Tail End Charlie (29 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Cycling UKs chipwrapper arrived today. I see they've created the British Cycling Quest, with checkpoints all over the UK to visit. I kind of think they've pinched our OS trig/benchmark begging idea, dumbed it down and made it worse.
> 
> https://www.cyclinguk.org/british-cycle-quest


I started the BCQ in about 2004. I'm probably on about 50 now. After the first flush of getting those local to you, I then have to remember to check if there are any close when I go on holiday. It's helped now as I've downloaded the questions onto my phone, but I still have to remember to check.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (29 Nov 2018)

Strange one this, I think. It's on a low wall around a bit of a garden/ park area in the middle of Altrincham (Barrington Road junction Hazel Road). Perhaps the stone has been reused, but I think not as the area has an age to it. Spotted when going to my dentist.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (29 Nov 2018)

Not sure about this one. On St John's church in the middle of Knutsford. It's damaged but perhaps my imagination is running away with me, but I think I can spot a cut bench mark. However, looking at the database, someone has placed it on the right side of the door (I would say this is on the left, as you look at it, perhaps they meant as you come out of the church). The opposite side of the doorway has had several stones replaced. 
Anyone else see a cut mark or am I imagining it?


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Nov 2018)

A few of the finds from yesterday's ride from St Ives to Cambridge.






All Saints church, Stives, has a poor BM on the buttress, but still vivible.. just.






Girton church has a much clearer BM.






On to Anstey Hall Coach House, in Trumpington, to spot a Flush Bracket.






Then on the Old Mill bridge, Grantchester, a worn BM.






No finds in Cambridge itself, but I was n't really looking, just riding through, and it was getting dark by the time I was heading back up the guided bus way!


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2018)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Not sure about this one. On St John's church in the middle of Knutsford. It's damaged but perhaps my imagination is running away with me, but I think I can spot a cut bench mark. However, looking at the database, someone has placed it on the right side of the door (I would say this is on the left, as you look at it, perhaps they meant as you come out of the church). The opposite side of the doorway has had several stones replaced.
> Anyone else see a cut mark or am I imagining it?
> 
> View attachment 440773
> ...


Can see a mark, but no door in that first picture.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2018)

Sure I have done this benchmark before at Burton Latimer on the church.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Sure I have done this benchmark before at Burton Latimer on the church.
> 
> View attachment 441024


We didn't grab that on our ride around the village, did we.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> We didn't grab that on our ride around the village, did we.



I honestly don't know @PeteXXX


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 Dec 2018)

SJ 7590 7665 67.3700 N 0 3 0.3 1965 BUTT ST JOHNS CH TOFT SW ANG..
1 ft above the ground...

Possible?
Toft Road..
Oops, I should read the full post..


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Dec 2018)

Just a quick one on today's ride.. 
A BM on one of the local estate community centres on Southfields. 
I've checked several of the old buildings on the estates as I pass by, but this is the first one I've seen.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2018)

From the lower end of what has been the local race course, zoo, and during the Second World War, an emergeny airfieild. Now a golf course.









Just off a main road, that was at one stage a packhorse road. Before that, in parts, the Manchester to Ilkley road built by the romans.








Two Georges, and in their original locations.

Going to have to get back when there's a bit more light.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2018)

Potato Hall , Wellingborough trig plate posted before.






But went past this morning so why not.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2018)

Another face plate I must have posted before but I was passing Sywell Church so thought I might as well .


----------



## flake99please (9 Dec 2018)

Picked this one up yesterday. It was a bit breezy up there.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2018)

flake99please said:


> Picked this one up yesterday. It was a bit breezy up there.
> View attachment 441914


Stop moving them!!


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Another face plate I must have posted before but I was passing Sywell Church so thought I might as well .
> 
> View attachment 441908


I've done that one as well


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I've done that one as well



I spotted another benchmark as we drove through Northampton earlier so need to plan a route to include it .


----------



## Drago (9 Dec 2018)

I got a physio appt in Cliftonville tomorrow Pete. Any Mark's you've found near there?


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Dec 2018)

I got a BM on Billing Road, and there's a nice Bolt on the St Andrews hospital main building. 
Not found any on the Bedford Rd end of the hospital though. 
Happy hunting


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Dec 2018)

Just found it, over 1,000 posts ago!


PeteXXX said:


> A few from yesterday’s ride.
> 
> View attachment 386122
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Dec 2018)

_Barclays Bank _
Market Street 
Normanton 


The branch closed about a year ago (as did the Yorkshire Bank, in the town)







It's above the central door



It's surprisingly not on Geograph, but is about 100yards to the photographers left; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/363008


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 Dec 2018)

Latest ornament on NCN75 at Bridge of Weir


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> View attachment 442153
> 
> Latest ornament on NCN75 at Bridge of Weir


Latest high tech locomotive North o'border?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Latest high tech locomotive North o'border?


You'll get a barrel (geddit?) of laughs with that one....


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Dec 2018)

Looks like the Stourbridge Lion. Or some such.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (14 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Looks like the Stourbridge Lion. Or some such.


Local news has nothing on this recent installation, neither does Sustrans..
Last time I emailed them, they didn't know about the signage that was in the area.
A case of the erse not knowing what the elbow is doing


----------



## Poacher (15 Dec 2018)

Another one I must have passed hundreds of times without noticing. Nottingham Theatre Royal, bottom of the right-hand pillar. Very sharply delineated.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2018)

Poacher said:


> Another one I must have passed hundreds of times without noticing. Nottingham Theatre Royal, bottom of the right-hand pillar. Very sharply delineated.
> View attachment 442641
> 
> 
> View attachment 442643


Any idea what the green plaque is for?


----------



## Poacher (15 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Any idea what the green plaque is for?


I _knew _I should have taken a pic of it! Nowt special; just a plaque put up by the council to commemorate the original architect (1865), Charles Phipps, and an honourable mention of Frank Matcham for his remodelling in 1897.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Dec 2018)

Should we declare war? @Drago 

https://forum.cyclinguk.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=124884


----------



## Drago (16 Dec 2018)

Damn the man to Hades!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (16 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Damn the man to Hades!


or Yorkshire


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2018)

A BM on Abington Park Old lodge's on this morning's Santa Run


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> or Yorkshire


He'd never last.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Dec 2018)

Heading down Sutton-in-Ashfield, or Newark, tomorrow with SWMBO
She's doing some consultancy work down there, but still not sure which offices the meeting is at

Should be quite a few nice BMs/features in Newark (been before, but not for at least 10 years)
S in A will be a new place to me


----------



## Tail End Charlie (19 Dec 2018)

A few cut bench marks from various trips I've had recently

Firstly two on opposite sides of the main entrance to Winchester Cathedral












There was another on Staple Gardens in Winchester, which I thought I had photo'd, but I can't find it, it was just below this sign






Found it!!!!







Then one on a church in the main street (Derby Street?) through Leek.






One on the arch over Eastgate in Chester, just below the fancy clock (second pic)









Another on Chester Cathedral, with an Xmas star in the background. I was taking a photo with my wife in the background and a passerby asked if I wanted a picture taken with the both of us in the photo, I said "don't be silly, I'm only photographing the bench mark"!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Dec 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Heading down Sutton-in-Ashfield, or Newark, tomorrow with SWMBO
> She's doing some consultancy work down there, but still not sure which offices the meeting is at
> 
> Should be quite a few nice BMs/features in Newark (been before, but not for at least 10 years)
> S in A will be a new place to me


Dropped her off, at KIngs Mill Hospital (S in A), & drove over to Newark

Was there for a while. & kept looking, but never saw any benchmarks


One bench took my eye though, it was in the Castle grounds






And, this on Church Street, near junction with KirkGate


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2018)

First new to me benchmark this morning and first for the Falcon . 






On a house in Risely ,Bedfordshire


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Dec 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Dropped her off, at KIngs Mill Hospital (S in A), & drove over to Newark
> 
> Was there for a while. & kept looking, but never saw any benchmarks
> 
> ...


I know the Newark in Illinois, 800 people, up by Sandwich. Mentioned on the plaque.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Should we declare war? @Drago
> 
> https://forum.cyclinguk.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=124884


Makes it all sound like his own idea.


----------



## Drago (22 Dec 2018)

I am Lance Doperstrong! Did not the regular deliveries of jiffy bag packages give the game away?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Dec 2018)

MileStone

Otley Road (A6028)
Baildon/Shipley 







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...of-shipley-paint-company-baildon#.XCTycfZ2vIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5936925


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Dec 2018)

_Church of St James _
Otley Road
Baildon

Completely wooden, in construction









After moving;
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/710946

Interior;
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/401165

Listing;
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101314288-church-of-st-james-baildon#.XCVNqvZ2vIU

*EDIT;* Friday 28th @ 09:15

Church moves in mysterious ways


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Dec 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (28 Dec 2018)

Anyone in the Loughton area (Milton Keynes one)
Just off London Road is the last ever cut mark
on this pub somewhere






in this area






SP 8366 3698 84.8441 N 2 3 0.5 1993 1993 NBM MS NE SIDE LONDON RD 17.5M SW CNR PH

The last cut mark made in 1993....
(Guess who got the OS Puzzle Book for Xmas)

anyone willing to hunt it down ?..


if any info is wrong, eh.......
It was a big boy made me do it


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2018)

I know that pub well. I took the current Mrs D there for a nosh up on our first date!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (28 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> I know that pub well. I took the current Mrs D there for a nosh up on our first date!


Memorable, I see..

They demolished the place I met Mrs M...
kinda apt


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2018)

Check where they are near you.
http://www.nearby.org.uk/


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2018)

Couple of new to me Northampton benchmarks not sure if @PeteXXX has already bagged these or not .






First one by the main doors on The All Saints Anglo Catholic church at the end of the Drapery .






Second one on the building by the junction of Sharman Rd and the main A4500 going towards JImmys end .


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Couple of new to me Northampton benchmarks not sutif @PeteXXX has already bagged these or not .
> 
> View attachment 444465
> 
> ...


I can't remember bagging those. I did get one on Kettering Rd, & one opposite St Giles Church several months ago..


----------



## Tail End Charlie (29 Dec 2018)

One on the church in Marton, near Congleton. I believe it's the oldest timbered church in the country. 











Today I was in Knutsford again and thought I'd try to get to the bottom of whether the one I posted previously on the church tower was a bench mark or not. It wasn't as I found a clear one on the wall facing the street below (junction King St and Church Hill). The tower in the background is the church tower.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Dec 2018)

Just heard about these chaps.. 

 ~Letterbox study group ~ 
Maybe we can help them (but not @ £27)


----------



## Bobby Mhor (30 Dec 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Just heard about these chaps..
> 
> ~Letterbox study group ~
> Maybe we can help them (but not @ £27)


In 2118, they'll be researching old email addresses...


----------



## Bobby Mhor (2 Jan 2019)

Happy New Year, chaps (and chapettes?)
I can't remember this being posted..
but someone has been busy..
HERE
(attribution to Mike Flint)
not all are in place


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jan 2019)

I know I've posted this before, but I was educating the grandkids today...






Half a BM on the old engine sheds at the new Hamtun Uni campus .


----------



## Bobby Mhor (4 Jan 2019)

First (random) find of 2019..(yesterday)
Forth & Clyde Canal , nr Old Kilpatrick

Today
both Kilmacolm
on a test of that webpage I posted further up the thread,
found two I had looked for before...










Most impressed with it...
have a shuffty.
see above for link...
I may prowl around Kilmacolm tomorrow.....


----------



## Bobby Mhor (5 Jan 2019)

At it today again...
3 (from 15 locations checked)
Could have been 4 but must go back and look at possible pivot...
a dog wanted to 'eat' me
Two KIlmacolm









One Bridge of Weir... wall all over the place, luckily CBM lying the right way


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2019)

A seen before benchmark at the top of the mad mile and turn left is moonshine gap .


----------



## Tail End Charlie (6 Jan 2019)

Goodness @Bobby Mhor and @biggs682 you've both got very good eyesight! Those would be easily missed.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (6 Jan 2019)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Happy New Year, chaps (and chapettes?)
> I can't remember this being posted..
> but someone has been busy..
> HERE
> ...





Tail End Charlie said:


> Goodness @Bobby Mhor and @biggs682 you've both got very good eyesight! Those would be easily missed.


Who said that?
I've passed the previous two days marks many a time..
See the link on the top quote..
I have been trying this out..
as I said on previous post..
3 from 15 checks
but that's another two nearby town/village completely checked...
so I can keep my eyes on the road although there are many not on the database.....


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2019)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Goodness @Bobby Mhor and @biggs682 you've both got very good eyesight! Those would be easily missed.



That benchmark took me ages to find as it's on a gate post in the middle of nowhere and i dismissed the gatepost 2 or 3 times


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> That benchmark took me ages to find as it's on a gate post in the middle of nowhere and i dismissed the gatepost 2 or 3 times


That's on my commute...


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> That's on my commute...



It sure is


----------



## Tail End Charlie (7 Jan 2019)

Cut bench mark on a railway bridge beside Goostrey station, Cheshire.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2019)

Junction of Keighley Road & Beechwood Road. In it's origional brick tower/box.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (8 Jan 2019)

Found on a Renfrewshire country road...


----------



## Tail End Charlie (8 Jan 2019)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Found on a Renfrewshire country road...
> View attachment 446268



As I said, eyes like a s**thouse rat!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (8 Jan 2019)

Tail End Charlie said:


> As I said, eyes like a s**thouse rat!



I just stopped in the immediate area, 
got the phone out, opened Chrome and this page HERE
clicked on the GPS symbol and voila!
Luckily, this one originally was .4 metre above ground level but its been built up since they measured it. 
They ain't always there...
I looked for another three in the area which weren't there anymore...


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2019)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I just stopped in the immediate area,
> got the phone out, opened Chrome and this page HERE
> clicked on the GPS symbol and voila!
> Luckily, this one originally was .4 metre above ground level but its been built up since they measured it.
> ...


I've counted close on 500 Bench Marks within a mile of the town centre that have disappeared. Either lost to development or simply covered over. The latter may reappear one day.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2019)

Tail End Charlie said:


> As I said, eyes like a s**thouse rat!


Have a gander in your local area. See if you can work out where the should be.


classic33 said:


> http://maps.nls.uk/view/125641996#zoom=4&lat=1906&lon=8545&layers=BT
> &
> http://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/spy/#zoom=18&lat=53.7544&lon=-1.8984&layers=6&b=1&r=38
> Everyone seems to be using the the point where the three paths meet and the current road junction for Edge End. The Trig Point is further North and on the Eastern side of where the wall was. The Traversing Point/Bench Mark/Boundary Post is on the Western side of the wall, slightly further South.
> ...


----------



## Bobby Mhor (9 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Have a gander in your local area. See if you can work out where the should be.


The symbol now used for Trig Point was in olden maps, a mark for a high spot....




Black is a present day trig point...


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2019)

Bobby Mhor said:


> The symbol now used for Trig Point was in olden maps, a mark for a high spot....
> View attachment 446344
> 
> Black is a present day trig point...


Using the picture in the post, and the link, head North on the lower road and you'll see the bench marks displayed. Head South on the top road , less than 50 years old, and you'll get the church.

Whole post quoted because I was being lazy. From there he can explore his local area using the link.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 Jan 2019)

Been busy again...
going over old scanned ground.
Langbank (on a church which has a FB hidden by a new ramp)





Bishopton
I love rivets, esp with cut marks..




Finally as my phone battery flashed up Low Power Mode..




A couple or three more to look for in the immediate area, once a village along a main road, now a busy commuter town still spreading on the site of an old armaments factory.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jan 2019)

Just a quick one whilst I should have been working today...







A boundary marker I've passed many times but not had the chance to grab it..
Gorleston, Near Gt Yarmouth.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (13 Jan 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Just a quick one whilst I should have been working today...
> 
> View attachment 446853
> 
> ...


Isn't it good to see these old milestones and old signposts still in situ,
today's signage is so bland,
you can imagine the work that had gone in to creating the boundary post Pete shows above..
Designed, all the preparation of making the casting box, the molten iron then the cooling and filing down the edges..
taking it to its intended spot,
getting bedded in depending on what was needed..

Today, it is a metal press, I imagine the cut metal is screen printed,
out to the proposed site and a post (or two) concreted in and the sign then put in place..
there is no soul to the new signage...


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jan 2019)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Isn't it good to see these old milestones and old signposts still in situ,
> today's signage is so bland,
> you can imagine the work that had gone in to creating the boundary post Pete shows above..
> Designed, all the preparation of making the casting box, the molten iron then the cooling and filing down the edges..
> ...


And then only one is made!It's preserved, in situ, alongside a newish bypass road. I'm glad they chose to keep it. It'd be a shame to lose the local history since 1822


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jan 2019)

A couple from today's ride.






On a building, possibly an old closed pub, alongside the River Lea, in Hackney.






And WD benchmark on the North side, East buttress of Tower Bridge.


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2019)

I love those old War Department markers.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2019)

A few from Leeds
Holy Trinity Church 


















Leeds Minster








And one where there were two similar ones.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2019)

Two from Marsh Lane, Leeds.











And a possible newer version on the same yard wall.


York Road, junction with un-named road.




Killingbeck Cemetary






Lower side of Seacroft Hospital main entrance


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2019)

The crossing has long since gone.
















Any ideas on the smaller circular stones. Just under 12" high, horizontal arrow pointing away from the bridge. One either side.
Bridge couldn't be raised, so the road was lowered, leaving elevated footpaths.
Irish Centre, York Road, Leeds













Best few hours for a long while, even though some have now gone in the last three years.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (15 Jan 2019)

Random finds...
Polmont, for both.
The bolt at the church is a cracker..




Main Road


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2019)

Who, if anyone, would be responsible for marks/plates (Royal property) going missing on Church of England(Royal property)?

Or am I overthinking things?


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2019)

Each individual diocese? That's a big guess.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Who, if anyone, would be responsible for marks/plates (Royal property) going missing on Church of England(Royal property)?
> 
> Or am I overthinking things?


Parish Warden. At least in the States.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Each individual diocese? That's a big guess.





Gravity Aided said:


> Parish Warden.


Each application for alterations has to be approved at a higher level, not locally.

But the marks and the buildings are both the property of the Queen.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jan 2019)

See, that's the problem with lacking a Sovereign.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> See, that's the problem with lacking a Sovereign.



Can't imagine Trump giving 2 hoot's


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Can't imagine Trump giving 2 hoot's


Twit twoo?

I'm hoping someone on this thread realises I require one thing to post anything. If still required!


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Can't imagine Trump giving 2 hoot's


Presbyterian I believe.
So no.


----------



## Drago (17 Jan 2019)

Hes roo busy crushing commies to care about stuff like that.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Hes roo busy crushing commies to care about stuff like that.



Can you imagine him doing the brexit negotiations for us


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jan 2019)

It's gonna be great!


----------



## Drago (17 Jan 2019)

I wonder if his beautiful new wall will have any benchmarks?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> It's gonna be great!








You just can't beat The Donald...
Go Tigers


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jan 2019)

Yeah, I'm just so proud.
Roll Tide.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jan 2019)

Actually, I live near the Illini, and their Big 10 performance has historically been abysmal. They deserve McDonalds. Or even worse, Hardees. The crappy food will continue, until morale improves.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jan 2019)

I saw Trump was touting McDonalds as an All-American Product.
I would hate to think that this nations legacy to the world will be crummy hamburgers.
And soggy fries.
Even Kentucky Fried Chicken is much better overseas. Here, they've just stopped trying.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jan 2019)

One from what I think was an old school building on Bishop Street in the Centre of Coventry taken earlier today .






Saw a few others but we were in the car .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jan 2019)

_Carlton Smithy_
Old Great North Road
Carlton on Trent
Nottinghamshire

On the return, from a trip to Newark on Trent, I drove back along a section of the old 'GNR', as far as Markham Moor 
(then time didn't allow me to follow as far as Bawtry.... another day??)











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2805572

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101369979-the-old-smithy-carlton-on-trent#.XENSEPZ2vIU

​


----------



## Tail End Charlie (21 Jan 2019)

Three bench marks from recent forays.

First on The Lion and Swan pub in Congleton.









Next on a bridge in Goostrey heading towards Jodrell Bank.






Thirdly on what I believe is marked as an old mill in Siddington beside the A34, there appears to be a millpond construction (no longer any water in it) in the field opposite.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jan 2019)

A couple of finds on today's walk. 











Both in Weston Favel village.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 Jan 2019)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Thirdly on what I believe is marked as an old mill in Siddington beside the A34, there appears to be a millpond construction (no longer any water in it) in the field opposite.




SJ 8446 7098 94.1466 N 3 3 0.4 1964 1964 SIDDINGTON MILL NW SIDE RD SE SIDE DOORWAY SW FACE
Cracking big mark


----------



## Bobby Mhor (24 Jan 2019)

A hunter never rests
Glasgow, Pitt St


----------



## DCBassman (25 Jan 2019)

Ok, didn't get here by bike, strictly Shanks' Pony...




Widgery Cross, east of Lydford and the A386, north of Tavistock.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (25 Jan 2019)

Another day, another village
Clackmannan, Tolbooth (and mark)




Church Bolt Mark..




Got one sitting at traffic lights in nearby Alloa ......


----------



## Tail End Charlie (25 Jan 2019)

From today's trip into Macclesfield.

Firstly one opposite the library, its very faint, but I noticed it and looking at the OS Benchmark database (thanks @Bobby Mhor) it is on that.





And a plaque of some sort (I'm sure someone more knowledgeable can say what it is). It was just to the right (to be precise almost a tandem length) of the bench mark above. 






And then a cut mark on the church in the centre of town.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jan 2019)

This afternoon
_
Bolton Bridge_
Bolton Abbey

The old (A59) bridge, now 'bypassed' by the modern (1990s??) bridge






There's still the road-markings leading to the old bridge, which now only services a few houses, including Ferry House, which seems an integral part of the bridge









https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101166702-bolton-bridge-bolton-abbey
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1043707


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jan 2019)

This afternoon
_
Flat Bridge_
Bolton Bridge (Bolton Abbey)
B6160







Carrying the road, over Hambleton Beck



https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5654276


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jan 2019)

This afternoon

_Flat Bridge_
Bolton Bridge (Bolton Abbey)
B6160, at junction with (old) A59


Note spelling of _*Harrogate*_






It's the stone, to the left
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5653969


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jan 2019)

This afternoon
Top of 'New Poole Bank'
A658 & A660

It doesn't appear to be photographed, but would be to the (blue) truck drivers right
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3202373







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-new-road-at-se-241-440-bramhope#.XE4FM_Z2vIU


----------



## Bobby Mhor (28 Jan 2019)

One on a short visit to Greenock
(only 'cause car parked next to)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jan 2019)

Sunday
_Barden Bridge_
A couple of miles up Wharfedale, from Bolton Abbey







The stone reads

_'This Bridge Was Repayred At The Charge Of The Whole West Riding 167b'_


















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5647428
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101131759-barden-bridge-barden


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jan 2019)

Tuesday 29th
_
LadyBridge House_
Nelson Street
King's Lynn
Norfolk

The benchmark is just below the silver plaque









https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...vd1a7IbTG2IIuXxCNHTgysTtps2E-k8w#.XFDGzfZ2vIU


----------



## Phaeton (30 Jan 2019)

@Richard A Thackeray You're getting about a bit


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jan 2019)

Tuesday 29th

Archway
St Nicolas Street
King's Lynn
Norfolk











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...i1m53EiWJX7dG5NA9uIoz52u_u8buK8A#.XFC-rfZ2vIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jan 2019)

Tuesday 29th
_
'The Globe'_
Kings Street, junction with; Ferry Street
King's Lynn
Norfolk











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...LgKI_14HkhdhAfjg7UhbsSeqf4KYRgw9mtcLO-RMThA24

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5...R9UnldiPaP5k-4BCnql0tMctLZbOkWxpd1Z3YXcD8BFWY


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jan 2019)

Tuesday 29th

Friars Fleet
King's Lynn
Norfolk

Abandoned, & semi-buried in the silted up pool












https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5...-GEAHmNe4Z89pBPK25-qP9uUUhgb8ivwGUgRpZxd-yRe4


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jan 2019)

Tuesday 29th

Nelson Street
King's Lynn
Norfolk









https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...fjg7UhbsSeqf4KYRgw9mtcLO-RMThA24#.XFDHO_Z2vIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3...ska7CMf0G6HDXbdlvl0KngZ7-j2uKk2AHP5FlQcZ60nxY


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2019)

Got an unlisted Edward VII postbox on the walk back into Bradford City Centre from the BRI.
A little under five foot in height.




Odd looks prevented any close look at the base.





An unlisted George VI post box earlier on the same road.





Unlisted as not on the Post Box Study Group site.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Jan 2019)

Phaeton said:


> @Richard A Thackeray You're getting about a bit



Well, the Newark (& _Great North Road_) images on page 170 were taken on a family day-out, I just incorporated part of the return journey into a_ GNR_ trip, as it's one of my geeky interests
We had decided, that when I was 'weekend-off', we'd go to places, instead of just the usual 'sitting looking at each other' (if I wasn't allowed out on bike)

Likewise, the Bolton Abbey/'Buffers'/Barden Bridge/Ilkley/Otley trip last weekend


KIng's Lynn, was due to SWMBO, having to be there, for consultancy work, at the local Hospital
So, whilst she was in there, I went into town & walked around taking LOTS of photographs
(I just drove us down, so she could work on the way back, it was a hard drive in a way; as I'd got up at 03:30, worked till 14:00, went to help move furniture/IT to a new office, then set off down there at 18:00)


Look out for more 'excursions', such as;
Lincoln (not been for 30 years or so....)
Elsecar Industrial Museum
Saltaire (again)
Hebden Bridge/Todmorden
Marsden/Slaithwaite
Gilling East railway
Castleton/LadyBower


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> A few from Leeds
> View attachment 447002
> 
> 
> ...



I've been in Ledston Hall, a very prominent building on the escarpment, but very sadly neglected/run down


White Cloth Hall!!! 
A splendid building, if sadly truncated by the coming of the railways


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2298095264127&set=a.1535059428708&type=3&theater



John Speeds memorial
I have my own images of that one


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3980358879666&set=a.1535059428708&type=3&theater



What about this beauty, brought from Luddenden Dean?


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2297978861217&set=a.1535059428708&type=3&theater


----------



## Phaeton (31 Jan 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Saltaire (again)


I love Saltaire, only been a couple of time, but there is just something about it.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I've been in Ledston Hall, a very prominent building on the escarpment, but very sadly neglected/run down
> 
> 
> White Cloth Hall!!!
> ...



Am I correct in thinking that the John Speed memorial was in alongside the path that goes under the railway. Along with two others?


http://thepolicememorialtrust.org/sergeant-john-speed/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Am I correct in thinking that the John Speed memorial was in alongside the path that goes under the railway. Along with two others?
> 
> http://thepolicememorialtrust.org/sergeant-john-speed/


No, I believe it was always there???


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 Feb 2019)

Out and about today..
1 in Falkirk (out pushing grandson in his pram)
1 in Carron (next to area where a lot of post boxes were cast)
3 in Glasgow (whilst waiting to collect youngest after work)
Walked around Blytheswood Square with no business offered

Falkirk (very faint)




Carron (on a bridge)





Glasgow, the famous square
(one of )


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2019)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Out and about today..
> 1 in Falkirk (out pushing grandson in his pram)
> 1 in Carron (next to area where a lot of post boxes were cast)*
> 3 in Glasgow (whilst waiting to collect youngest after work)*
> ...


They have em working when in the pram!!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> They have em working when in the pram!!


Youngest and grandkid two separate entities....
I'd have had the wee fella out at the mark if he'd been awake....
I'm brill at pram pushing


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Feb 2019)

Earlier this afternoon

Morley Town Hall
Now, subsumed into the borough of Leeds, it was an important town in its own right







The Benchmark is near the iron-strap, by the green telecoms box




https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/44571

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101135112-the-town-hall-morley#.XFW-IfZ2vIV


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 Feb 2019)

A couple of cut marks from recent rides.
Firstly one on a bridge on the A535 near Jodrell Bank.





Et voila, Jodrell Bank from just along the lane.





And another cut mark on a bridge in Lower Peover, close to the pub, the Bells of Peover, on the B5081.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2019)

Two from King Cross Road
George VI post box





Cut, down the road. Just before the junction with Greycourt Close


----------



## Tail End Charlie (4 Feb 2019)

Whilst in Knutsford visiting the Sunday makers' market yesterday came across what is the most neatly painted cut mark I've seen. It's on a building which the blue plaque says used to be the old police station. Apparently the cell block, which is now accommodation, survives in the yard at the back. It's on Bexton Road which and is only a little way from the current police station (which, in itself, is quite an old building).


----------



## Bobby Mhor (5 Feb 2019)

Haggs Church (and mark)





Dennyloanhead, a well worn dog abused one, I think


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Feb 2019)

Nice walk around the Edwardian Sywell Reservoir today. 







Some interesting tie bar ends, and a bat box. 






Several metal ventilation mushrooms. 






(Possibly,) a bolt on the dam wall. @biggs682 it's just to the right at the top of the steep steps, if you want to check it out. 






And, finally, a nice BM and the remains of a bolt, on Magdalen Church in Ecton.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> View attachment 358351
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think I beat you by about a year


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2019)

Outside the Post Office, King Cross Street, King Cross.




Old boundary wall, approx 150 yards from the Post Box above.




Prospect Square, Keighley Road.




Footpath hasn't been raised!
Keighley Road, junction with multi named road.




It's seen better days.
Former gatehouse, opposite Bankfield museum/park




On an unamed road, junction with Bradford Road. Opposite Bankfield Park


----------



## Bobby Mhor (6 Feb 2019)

Three today in the rain and cold
I thought I'd four but one was a doubler
Elderslie Eddie VII wall box





All three marks in nearby Johnstone...








Looks like two attempts at the horizontal line, one left hand angle cut showing(zoomed)

and today's piece of loveliness




I've passed this more than a few times but it it at a roundabout so attention been elsewhere


----------



## Bobby Mhor (8 Feb 2019)

Out again (yesterday)
Bridge of Weir (nearest town)
East Torr Fm, all buildings in disrepair...





Ranfurly, Lochar Road




Local thought it to mark the house of someone who either done wrong or diseased, a 10 min lesson and sent on their way knowing..


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Think I beat you by about a year


I'm not 100% sure about the bolt on the dam wall. There's another one on the eastern end as well.. Not had a chance to research it yet, though.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (8 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm not 100% sure about the bolt on the dam wall. There's another one on the eastern end as well.. Not had a chance to research it yet, though.


Aren't bolts placed on dam walls to be checked regularly for movement,
I've came across one locally and this bolt wasn't in the OS database...
nothing showing on a quick Google search though...


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Feb 2019)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Aren't bolts placed on dam walls to be checked regularly for movement,
> I've came across one locally and this bolt wasn't in the OS database...
> nothing showing on a quick Google search though...


You might be right there. I've not had the chance to check properly yet.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (8 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> You might be right there. I've not had the chance to check properly yet.







OSBM bolt (Dunoon Esplanade)

Yours..





Similar? what reservoir was it? but one at each end might be be movement indicators..


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Feb 2019)

Bobby Mhor said:


> View attachment 451477
> 
> OSBM bolt (Dunoon Esplanade)
> 
> ...


Sywell Reservoir. I was wondering if they were movement indicators as well.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (9 Feb 2019)

Nothing marked at Reservoir but plenty in the immediate area (green is CBMs)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Feb 2019)

Senior Management & myself are having a 'Long weekend' in Keswick, from Saturday 16th

Heading up via A65, so there should be lots around!!!
Particularly milestones

I intend heading back via Penrith, 'Shap' & Kendal


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm not 100% sure about the bolt on the dam wall. There's another one on the eastern end as well.. Not had a chance to research it yet, though.



If i remember rightly one of them is on the database not so sure re the other one though 



PeteXXX said:


> Sywell Reservoir. I was wondering if they were movement indicators as well.



Would make sense


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2019)

One from Hebden Bridge, earlier today. Side street, junction with main road going through.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Feb 2019)

I noticed this BM on the corner post of the cemetery on Towcester Road a couple of days ago as No1 daughter was driving past on the way back from town.
I rode there today to grab a pic. 
I thought there must be summat on a wall like this, but only just spotted it!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 Feb 2019)

Out on a hacienda search today...

Saw this in Kilwinning on a hall (thought it was a church, Specsavers, Bob)





Stopped at another couple of suspects but marks not there....


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Feb 2019)

A few finds on today's ride from Great Brickhill, Nr. Milton Keynes.






The first, a non-curly GR postbox, at the entrance to Greensand Walk, actually a bridleway, therefore, rideable (on my Trek Fuel EX9) 






A barely discernible BM on the Red Lion pub.






And, finally, a rough BM on Great Brickhill church.


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2019)

One I Missed the other day, coming back from B.R.I. to the city centre, so I went back.
Only an E R, not an E VII R as I first thought.




Saint Mary Magdeline Church




Access to the second showing, wasn't possible. Building work and locked gates. "My door is always open..."




Shown as a Trig Point




As is the chimney





V R wall mounted postbox.








Opposite the Shytell Road(Genuine) sign.

Unable to find it listed, so I've to assume that as there's nothing there anymore it's not been included.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (12 Feb 2019)

Johnstone again, in the pouring rain..
1 chance find and the other was one from 5 looked for...
Bridge below NCN 75 cycle track (I assume Sustrans volunteers have cleaned the area around the bridge and run ups to the cycle track as I've looked here before)





In the town area




Looks like its been scratched with one of those old beer can openers 
(hands up who can remember then)


----------



## Phaeton (14 Feb 2019)

Anyone any idea what this could be, there was another one about 1/4 mile away, it's up on the Teesdale Moors


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Feb 2019)

Beacon?


----------



## Tail End Charlie (14 Feb 2019)

Cut mark at the entrance to Tatton Park, Knutsford side.





It's on the left side of this.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (14 Feb 2019)

@Phaeton I'd go with beacon aswell, although there being another 1/4 mile away is odd, I wouldn't have thought they'd have been put so close.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Feb 2019)

Maybe one supersed the other.


----------



## Drago (14 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Anyone any idea what this could be, there was another one about 1/4 mile away, it's up on the Teesdale Moors
> 
> View attachment 452249



One of those beacons they lit to celebrate the millenium. a year early?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (15 Feb 2019)

Two from 4 found the other day in Paisley,
Dogs and soft stone erosion taking their toll..


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Anyone any idea what this could be, there was another one about 1/4 mile away, it's up on the Teesdale Moors
> 
> View attachment 452249


Diamond Jubilee?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (15 Feb 2019)

no 400 today..
FB in Larbert..
touchy dog so photo from a distance




Falkirk, SCV (Stirlingshire & Falkirk Water Board)




is it a Big Mac or not?


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Feb 2019)

Bobby Mhor said:


> no 400 today..
> FB in Larbert..
> touchy dog so photo from a distance
> View attachment 452591
> ...


Nae, it looks too appetizing for a Big Mac.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (15 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Nae, it looks too appetizing for a Big Mac.


I could have taken a better photo..
It was the Grand version..
It was tasty...

I only normally buy their coffee..
we are getting overrun with NA fast food now,
Tim Hortons and Denny's are two newer additions..
Five Guys here about a year ago (bleedin' expensive)

Time to build a Wall to keep them out....


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Feb 2019)

It has bacon onit. That's a stride for civilization right there.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (16 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> It has bacon onit. That's a stride for civilization right there.


Bacon...
aaaaaah, bacon.
.
Oh sweet bacon that comes from above,

You had me at hello – it was pure piggy love.

You are everything I need or wanted in a meat.

With you sweet love on my tongue, I feel so darn complete.

(with thanks to KB)


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2019)

What a waste of bacon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Feb 2019)

Is bacon ever wasted? Bacon improves the mediocre, and raises the tasty to the sublime.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Feb 2019)

We don't have a grand version of the Big mac, from what I've seen. But I'm usually on the 1-2-3 dollar menu at McDonalds, I have to admit. If I'm going to spend more, I'll go to Wendy's, or Dairy Queen. Or Arby's. I got a venison sandwich there, once. It was a one day deal. Expensive, but cheaper than getting licenses, a new gun, and all the other accouterments to stand in the woods and freeze half to death and not see a deer all day.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2019)

Saved from a skip in Gibbet Street.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Feb 2019)

Impressive!


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Impressive!


About 10" square.
Does it get cleaned up and re-painted or just cleaned up.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (17 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> About 10" square.
> Does it get cleaned up and re-painted or just cleaned up.


I vote for just cleaning.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Feb 2019)

Same here.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 Feb 2019)

Two out of three found yesterday (Johnstone), note the rebuilt wall
On the way to hunt more today then the fairy paid a visit


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Feb 2019)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Two out of three found yesterday (Johnstone), note the rebuilt wall
> View attachment 452952


That's different


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Feb 2019)

Yesterday's ride in the Peaks was most rewarding! 






















Nearly every gatepost on the Penine Way has a Cut mark of one type or another. Occasionally, one on both posts!


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Feb 2019)

And, on the same ride.














1st Trig Point was about a mile to the South of the top of Cavedale 











And the 2nd Trig of the day was Mam Tor. Heck of a climb up, but worth it. 
As you can see by one of the pics, it's a popular place, literally queuing for a photo


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Yesterday's ride in the Peaks was most rewarding!
> 
> View attachment 452999
> 
> ...


May not be actual cut marks. A simpler means of measuring, check the line at the back of the post.

On both, chances are they've been done by wire.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Feb 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Senior Management & myself are having a 'Long weekend' in Keswick, from Saturday 16th
> 
> Heading up via A65, so there should be lots around!!!
> Particularly milestones
> ...



Lots of images to sort through (500+??)
However, as Shap was mentioned

It's a bleak spot on the summit
I know all about the pre M6 days, when (practically) all traffic to the west side of Scotland went up there, & I've seen plenty of winter pictures
(& even have a book about it

Saturday 16th













https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/964516

http://www.rural-roads.co.uk/shap/shap1.shtml

https://shapmemorialtrust.wordpress.com/the-road-over-shap-fell/


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> May not be actual cut marks. A simpler means of measuring, check the line at the back of the post.
> 
> On both, chances are they've been done by wire.


What do you mean? No understanding...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Feb 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Senior Management & myself are having a 'Long weekend' in Keswick, from Saturday 16th
> 
> Heading up via A65, so there should be lots around!!!
> Particularly milestones
> ...



Ingleton

Saturday 16th






Junction of High Street & BackGate..?

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1874454


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> What do you mean? No understanding...


Stock control.

There'd be a wire fence erected in place at that height. Anything passing underneath would be split from the rest. 

Seen it once or twice elsewhere. Often with wood backing the fence up.


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2019)

Any idea on what the piece at the side of the gate would be for?
Seen one other time locally, but that has since disappeared.





Not certain just how local this may be.


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

Coal chute?


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Coal chute?


The metal plate you can see is nearly two foot square. Coal holes were more plentiful and a little over a foot square.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (19 Feb 2019)

Quick visit to nearby Paisley this morning..
Not the prettiest




BUT what about this? a stunning piece of work..





Thing that always bugged me was,
these cooperatives were started to make things more affordable and to give dividends back to its members, why did they build ornate and sometimes over elaborated buildings...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Feb 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Senior Management & myself are having a 'Long weekend' in Keswick, from Saturday 16th
> 
> Heading up via A65, so there should be lots around!!!
> Particularly milestones
> I intend heading back via Penrith, 'Shap' & Kendal



Inside the Hotel we stayed in
As you can gather, originally it was an external entrance, but is now access to a lounge area


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Coal chute?


Gate leads to what was a hospital.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Gate leads to what was a hospital.


Body shute...


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Body shute...


One way traffic at least.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Feb 2019)

Moot Hall
Keswick

Sunday 17th






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101137345-the-moot-hall-keswick#.XGyJKPZ2vIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Feb 2019)

Highgate Hotel
Kendal

Saturday 16th















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...IGh2dVxT1uvYvY_85odfIKT-myvJvxYo#.XGx_wPZ2vIU


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Feb 2019)

Just one weathered BM, on the gatepost of Porter's Lodge, near Hanging Houghton, on today's ride.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Feb 2019)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Quick visit to nearby Paisley this morning..
> Not the prettiest
> View attachment 453379
> 
> ...


To convey a sense of solidity and stability to investors/potential investors? Certainly does more than the brutal bank architecture of the present day.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (20 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> To convey a sense of solidity and stability to investors/potential investors? Certainly does more than the brutal bank architecture of the present day.


You are correct..
It would show good standing and give a favourable impression to investors or potential clients..
It would give good standing to those members/shareholders..

Meanwhile..
40 mins to kill before an appointment in Cumbernauld Village..
Two today..


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Feb 2019)

A6 '_Shap'_ road
The post tells the location


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216738666251304&set=a.10216598128977960&type=3&theater


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Feb 2019)

Grasmere
Junction of BroadGate, & Easedale Road

Monday 18th (en-route back from a weekend in Keswick)



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216747040580657&set=a.10216598128977960&type=3&theater


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Feb 2019)

Sunday 17th (during a weekend in Keswick)


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216741665606286&set=a.10216598128977960&type=3&theater


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Feb 2019)

Monday 18th (en-route back from a weekend in Keswick)

The Layby, on the A591, between Thirlmere & Grasmere



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216731049180882&set=a.10216073934073415&type=3&theater


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Feb 2019)

Keswick, corner of St Johns Street & Derwent Street

Next to the Alhambra Cinema


Saturday 16th February


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216741437720589&set=a.10216598128977960&type=3&theater


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Feb 2019)

Long Preston (after a visit to the Station)
North Yorkshire

Saturday 16th, en-route to Keswick (via lots of places!!)


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216731370668919&set=a.10216365748248587&type=3&theater


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Feb 2019)

Skipton Road
Settle

Saturday 16th, en-route to Keswick (via lots of places!!)



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216731364028753&set=a.10216365748248587&type=3&theater


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Feb 2019)

Monday 18th (en-route back from a weekend in Keswick)
I'd spotted it, on Saturdays '_up_' journey, but traffic didn't allow me to stop then



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216731548793372&set=a.10216365748248587&type=3&theater


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Feb 2019)

Parish boundary stone
'Devils Bridge' (River Lune)
Kirkby Lonsdale


Just off the A65, it carried that road (in all its names/states, until the 1930s



Saturday 16th (en-route to Keswick, for a weekend away)


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216734501067177&set=a.10216364956628797&type=3&theater



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216734500227156&set=a.10216364956628797&type=3&theater



https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...pSdWW5B5W-3aRzJ-zc6pIQcEnR29Fa44#.XGx6dPZ2vIU


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2019)

First new to me benchmark that I have seen for ages 






At Covington parish church.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (24 Feb 2019)

Three today.
Finished off looking in Bishopton with no joy.
Three found on the outskirts of nearby Erskine, all on one road.
OS person very light with his hammer and chisel..


----------



## Tail End Charlie (24 Feb 2019)

Jeez, @Bobby Mhor I'd need my specs and a magnifying glass to find that first one!!


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5547771, member: 9609"]do we do milestones in here ?

anyway, thought this was an interesting one, it just gives the first letter
N will be Newcastleton and
J will be Jedburgh
View attachment 454492
[/QUOTE]
Anything on the other five faces?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (24 Feb 2019)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Jeez, @Bobby Mhor I'd need my specs and a magnifying glass to find that first one!!


You caught me!!
I use that online map (I posted link a few pages ago) which puts me on them, I've cycled up and down todays f'find' road a few times and never saw anything..
You gotta use technology..


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5547771, member: 9609"]do we do milestones in here ?

anyway, thought this was an interesting one, it just gives the first letter
N will be Newcastleton and
J will be Jedburgh
View attachment 454492
[/QUOTE]

Our bread and butter is OS stuff, but other interesting marks and stuff is welcome. You get extra points for doing it on a steel steed.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Feb 2019)

Can't remember if I've added this lovely little stone before
On the A162 'Tadcaster Turn-Pike, between Brotherton & Monk Fryston roundabout (where the A63 crosses it)
Not really visible to the driver, as it's below the present road-level


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212628114370076&set=a.10212123010662799&type=3&theater


----------



## Bobby Mhor (26 Feb 2019)

@Tail End Charlie
There is one on this stone...





Camera just can't pick it up, I'll go back on a dull day...


----------



## Bobby Mhor (26 Feb 2019)

Couldn't resist such a spring-like day..
Sun, lambs in some fields
Two today..nearby to home( 5 mile away)


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2019)

Bobby Mhor said:


> @Tail End Charlie
> There is one on this stone...
> View attachment 454776
> 
> Camera just can't pick it up, I'll go back on a dull day...


Top right of the phone shadow?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (26 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Top right of the phone shadow?


just to the right of the shadow of my hand...
is the faint horizontal benchmark
there is a faint angle line(right hand side) that doesn't show up on this photo...
but after looking at ten photos, it still didn't show, hard to believe.
It's half way up a section of 8 to 10 climb....
I might head back on a duller day...


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2019)

Several finds on today's ride, from Berkhampstead to home. 






The first was within a 100 yards of the railway station, on the entrance lodge for Berkhampstead Castle. 






The castle. 






Winslow Church has quite a nice, distinct BM. 






Wingrave likewise. 






Just a utility plate in Paulerspury, where I stopped for a snack. 

I must have passed loads more stuff, but didn't have the time to go searching for them.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Feb 2019)

DIY Milestone
_The Hill_
Mansfield Road (A617)
Glapwell
Nottinghamshire

Spotted whilst driving from Sutton-in-Ashfield, to Chesterfield yesterday
The distance?
It's not far, to the M1 (jct 29) from there. so a bit of odometer reading, or online digging




View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216798327662802&set=a.10216598128977960&type=3&theater


It's on the near-side, as you descend this section
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2891816


----------



## Tail End Charlie (1 Mar 2019)

Bobby Mhor said:


> @Tail End Charlie
> There is one on this stone...
> View attachment 454776
> 
> Camera just can't pick it up, I'll go back on a dull day...


Easy, it's on the other side.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 Mar 2019)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Easy, it's on the other side.


I wish....
the thought of the hill it's on gives me a shiver


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Mar 2019)

Hatton lock (spotted by @13 rider)


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Mar 2019)

The meridian line in Great/Little Eversden


----------



## biggs682 (2 Mar 2019)

A few from this morning's ride







A clean benchmark on a house towards the top of Huntington road thrapston .






Then this one on one of the gate House's at the end of Lilford Road nr Pilton . 







Then another clean Benchmark on All Saints Church Aldwincle . 






Where I also found this circular engraving.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (2 Mar 2019)

Mason mark? 
or any ideas?
HERE
Hole in centre might throw that idea out...


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2019)

Where something has been bolted in place, with movements to known angles.


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

A recently uncovered one on the Post Office.


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

A few from the end of last month.
Burnley Road - Luddenden Lane




Station Road
Plate




Bottom right on this




On




This




Either side of the entrance road to Hebden Bridge Station. About 75 yards between, and opposite sides of the road.








then


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

More from Burnley Road




In place in the wall, not shoved in out of the way.



















Once a church, now offices.
Showing as a trig point..




Either side of a small entrance, now leading to a seat.


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2019)

A few from around what has been the local airfield(100 years ago), infectious disease hospital, local zoo, race course, WWII auxillary airfield, and now mainly used by a golf course/club.
Note the holes.




East Wall




HCWW marker, cast iron so seldom just thrown away.





Mile Stone at a junction. Caused a slight hold up. One driver was so engrossed watching me, that he missed a change of lights.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (6 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Anyone any idea what this could be, there was another one about 1/4 mile away, it's up on the Teesdale Moors
> 
> View attachment 452249


Without knowing it's location it's most likely a pylon for an aerial ropeway serving the mining/quarrying industry of old


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2019)

Bobby Mhor said:


> View attachment 455569
> 
> Mason mark?
> or any ideas?
> ...



Sure i have seen similar marking on another local church but can't remember which and where


----------



## Phaeton (6 Mar 2019)

Ffoeg said:


> Without knowing it's location it's most likely a pylon for an aerial ropeway serving the mining/quarrying industry of old


https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.5...4!1sgNCzVCJD_7U6-lYGJv-ycQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (6 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.5...4!1sgNCzVCJD_7U6-lYGJv-ycQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


Cheers for that. I wasn't even close 

It's an 'observatory' (also referred to as a pillar) for the Grassholme Tunnel - an aqueduct which links Grassholme Reservoir to Hury Reservoir, built by the Tees Valley Water board between 1901 and 1914. 

All the above derived from beautiful old maps , and the power of the internet  -https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=17&lat=54.5811&lon=-2.1043&layers=168&b=1

Now I've posted that link, I can guess what what most of you will be doing tonight 

Happy exploring


----------



## Phaeton (6 Mar 2019)

Ffoeg said:


> It's an 'observatory' (also referred to as a pillar) for the Grassholme Tunnel - an aqueduct which links Grassholme Reservoir to Hury Reservoir, built by the Tees Valley Water board between 1901 and 1914.


There are days when just 1 'like' is not enough


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (6 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> There are days when just 1 'like' is not enough


Cheers 

I use that site most days at work and it's superb - especially the 25" to the mile sheets. the downside is that it only covers one epoch 

https://www.old-maps.co.uk covers many epochs, but the available scales and coverage are sometimes limited.

Between the two and the web I can I can get answers whilst getting paid


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2019)

Ffoeg said:


> Cheers for that. I wasn't even close
> 
> It's an 'observatory' (also referred to as a pillar) for the Grassholme Tunnel - an aqueduct which links Grassholme Reservoir to Hury Reservoir, built by the Tees Valley Water board between 1901 and 1914.
> 
> ...







And a LIDAR image of part of that


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (6 Mar 2019)

I get to play with LIDAR too, which is great for finding things in woodland


----------



## Drago (6 Mar 2019)

You find all sorts of strange things in the woods...


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2019)

One from the Copper Kettle




Any ideas on these two?




Numbers are regular on these, placement isn't. No railway or canal nearby.




Unable to get in for this one




Whereas this has two uses. BM bottom right.




Has the end been reached?




Saint John's Church, Warley.
Bench mark has been covered.
Marked as a trig point as well




Just up the(Burnley) road.




Mark partially hidden




By these


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2019)

Just up the road from the second picture in this post, opposite side of the road.





How many schools have a guard house like this?




The one this replaced was simply broken up and thrown.





Gibbet Street, near the high level railway.




Further down





Willing to trust a name like this?





And how the name came about.




It's origional location was further East, around where the block of flats stand in the background.


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2019)

And for anyone who wondered about that opening at the side of the gate.


classic33 said:


> Any idea on what the piece at the side of the gate would be for?
> Seen one other time locally, but that has since disappeared.
> View attachment 453327
> 
> ...


The clue is in the fact that both were hospitals. 

Deliveries only, every delivery, when there was an "outbreak". Try and contain it. Both were in open locations, away from any housing at the time they were in operation.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Mar 2019)

A few from t'other days ride around the shire.





Firstly, a carving, in the stone portal, on Thornby Hall, now a Buddhist meditation centre, that some utter twonk has thought it acceptable to drill two holes and tap rawlplugs into! 
Someone should do that in their head. Muppets 
And breathe. ... 





Then, in Hollowell, a slightly different cut mark on a cottage on the green. 






Final find was just spotted, as I rode past, as the weeds were almost covering it, was in Little Brington, close to Nobottle Road.
I dig clear the weeds away to stop it getting lost forever.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Mar 2019)

Middleton (of all places!!)
South Leeds
(just south of the M621)



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216860764503684&set=ms.c.eJwzNDAyNLMwMzA3MzE1MDazMNEzRIhYGhibWaKImJsYm1kaAAAg9Aq~_.bps.a.10215240859167063&type=3&theater



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216860764903694&set=ms.c.eJwzNDAyNLMwMzA3MzE1MDazMNEzRIhYGhibWaKImJsYm1kaAAAg9Aq~_.bps.a.10215240859167063&type=3&theater


https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=18&lat=53.7698&lon=-1.5228&layers=168&b=1


https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101375182-scotts-almshouses-middleton-park-ward#.XIFxMXd2vIX
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/144631
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/538591
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4858994


As I took these, I had to step out of the way of 3 scrotes, riding along a bike-lane, on a Scooter, the wrong way, causing a bus to brake sharpley
They even give Scrotes a bad name!!!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A few from this morning's ride
> 
> View attachment 455428
> 
> ...


Gnomon?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Mar 2019)

A61 Barnsley - Wakefield Road
Just south of NewMillerDam

MIdland Railway

I've tried to find one on here before, but never found it




It's just ahead of my front wheel, on the south-bound side
https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=17&lat=53.6280&lon=-1.5028&layers=168&b=1



https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4634641
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2263574


Scroll down to the _Saville Town - Royston_, then _NewMillerDamBarnsley Road bridge_
http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Royston Savile town.htm


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just up the road from the second picture in this post, opposite side of the road.
> View attachment 456310
> 
> How many schools have a guard house like this?
> ...


A cracking collection

Now we need to send you out photographing the vernacular style known as _'Halifax Houses'_
Ie;_ Peel House_, on the hill from_ Luddenden Foot, towards Wainstalls, or 'Wood Lane Hall,_ below the_ Church Style_(?) pub up Sowerby New Road


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Mar 2019)

A61 (Wakefield - Barnsley section)

In woodland just south of NewMillerDam, before the crossroads, for Royston (Vasey) & Staincross

An abandoned, & uncompleted (1930's) outdoor swimming pool, and Summer-House/changing rooms


There is an 'island' which may have been planned as a sun-lounging platform?






The summer-house remains






Steps into the pool, straight in front of the summer-house














https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5250330
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3988002
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5250339

It's shown on the 1955 map, as the rectangle, with the feeder pond to the west

The 'M.P' shown on the A61, is not there anymore
https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=16&lat=53.6251&lon=-1.5032&layers=10&b=1


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2019)

A couple of new to me os marking's I discovered on this morning's ride . 






A nice clean benchmark on Milton Ernest Lower School . 






And a faceplate on a bridge over the Ouse in Radwell . 

Ridden past both a few times but never spotted before .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Mar 2019)

Earlier this afternoon
_
'Stennard Island'_
Calder Vale
Adjacent to (the old) Wakefield Bridge (aka _Chantry Bridge_)


There was, in very late 1800s/early 1900s, a manufacturer of 'agricultural implements' here
Which was rather good placing, as there was the _Aire & Calder Navigation Canal_ (see 2nd pic), & access to the goods yard of KirkGate Railway Station, roughly 300 yards away




See the (Charles Clay) address, on the advertisement; https://www.gracesguide.co.uk/File:...QDBZZ8zFas1teQ7PR7-SiHZr2-SwMbWXxIE6q4xgVUuR4


This was a basin/'arm' of the _A&CNC,_ which was access to the Offices/workshops, which were in the yard to the left
(the _'Private Road_' stone is in the wall)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4775338




The access, as it is now
_'Chantry Bridge_' to the right
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2761615





The _A&CNC_ offices/workshop to the left, Board Room to the right
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...tion-company-wakefield-east-ward#.XIPi2nd2vIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Mar 2019)

To follow on from the above '_A & CN C_' basin/old arm

Whilst out for a ride this morning, I left Doncaster Road, as it entered the south of the City, & ventured to Fall Ings Lock (which is a short 'cut', to avoid the weir on the River Calder, at Wakefield Bridge(s)

Opposite the lock, rejoining the Calder, there's the stopped/silted-up remains of the lock
I've no idea if there's any remnants of the lock-gates, but the stonework is still fairly intact

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5835098
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ld-cut-with-river-calder-wakefield-south-ward

Apologies for poor images, but it was _widdling it down_


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Mar 2019)

Kidderminster clock tower, and the back of a GR postbox, in the town centre.

Luckily, at just gone 22.30, no one noticed a 60foot 44 tonne truck parked up so I could jump out and take a photo


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 Mar 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 456805
> 
> 
> Kidderminster clock tower, and the back of a GR postbox, in the town centre.
> ...


Bit open and high for a urinal


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Mar 2019)

Ironically, at first look I thought it was a baptistry.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Mar 2019)

Looking into it further, it appears to be 'Brinton`s Clock Tower and Drinking Fountain'


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2019)

_"Unashamedly stolen the idea from the Col Baggers thread. That looked like great fun to me, but there is a dearth of Cols near me, so it was a no go.

Still, I liked the idea, but came up with a type of target more easily found in my part of the World...or in any part of the country... Trig Points.

Ideally ones you've sought on the bicycle, but I won't be sniffy if you happened to be driving past and leaped out the still moving car to snap a prime example of trig pointness.

I'm having my shoulder injection tomorrow, but after a day or two of recovery I'm going to go hunting myself. It seems to me a good motivation to go for a ride, an ongoing purposes, and the rides become more epic as you bag the easy local ones and start moving further afield."_

* keeping the post that started this.*


----------



## Bobby Mhor (13 Mar 2019)

KIlsyth today...
hadn't much time to faff about BUT saw this church..
(just can't resist)





The building




(aye, we do get sunshine oop North)

1816, a much bigger Church was completed to accommodate 793 parishioners on this present location. The building was designed by a Mr Shepherd and the construction supervised by a Mr Lawrie from Dalkeith. The clock, tower and bell were gifted by the landowner, Sir Charles Edmonstone. Built of freestone and coated with lath and plaster on the inside, the heating was provided by coal fired stoves. In 1835, the Kilsyth Gas Company was formed and gas lighting replaced paraffin lamps.
paraffin lamps, eh?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (19 Mar 2019)

Greenock..
Main entrance to Cemetery
Fun fact..
was once the largest Municipal cemetery in Europe...

I've seen this mark before but it isn't on the database BUT scanning through some old OS maps online last night and saw it used in a 1857 OS amp..
it is the B.M.76.8 mark...(the other isn't there)


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2019)

Gerorge VI twin postbox, Bradford.









Modern utilility marker, Halifax.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Mar 2019)

Spotted this CP boundary stone in Lympstone for the first time a couple of days ago. Apparently (according to http://www.dartmoor-crosses.org.uk/Devon_Marker_Stones/ED_Lympstone.htm) the inscription on this side reads WD [War Department] 1867, though I'm not entirely sure that's correct - looks more like 'VTD' from this angle, although that would make the V very narrow. On the other side is a much more modern CP inscription in inset lead.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> Spotted this CP boundary stone in Lympstone for the first time a couple of days ago. Apparently (according to http://www.dartmoor-crosses.org.uk/Devon_Marker_Stones/ED_Lympstone.htm) the inscription on this side reads WD [War Department] 1867, though I'm not entirely sure that's correct - looks more like 'VTD' from this angle, although that would make the V very narrow. On the other side is a much more modern CP inscription in inset lead.
> 
> View attachment 458494



It's amazing what people pass on a regular basis without seeing things


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> It's amazing what people pass on a regular basis without seeing things


It's one of the benefits of having the aim of taking interesting photos that one looks out for novel things to photograph. I've long played such games with friends and have now started a public Facebook Group called "Devon Photos - Where Am I?", so am being even more alert to curiosities etc. that might have been overlooked by lots of people, as the 'reveal' is so much fun.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> It's one of the benefits of having the aim of taking interesting photos that one looks out for novel things to photograph. I've long played such games with friends and have now started a public Facebook Group called "Devon Photos - Where Am I?", so am being even more alert to curiosities etc. that might have been overlooked by lots of people, as the 'reveal' is so much fun.



What a good idea , you could throw some of your French pictures in for fun


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> What a good idea , you could throw some of your French pictures in for fun


I think they might twig that Devon hasn't got any 7000ft mountains...


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> What a good idea , you could throw some of your French pictures in for fun


If there are any Devon-lovers here, the group is: https://www.facebook.com/groups/2382366501798317/ - we've got about 160 members so far. It would work just as well for any county, I'm sure.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (21 Mar 2019)

Out and about the couple of days...
Mrs M drove me around a small area of Greenock today..
It did cost me lunch


Yesterday was a local walk and got three..

selection..
Greenock (bridge)




Wall





one from yesterday's haul
Port Glasgow





Note highlighting around it..
wonder if it was used at some point for levels...
only newish build in the area, is a Lidl store around the corner...


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (22 Mar 2019)

Dock Street,Leeds.




https://www.google.com/maps/@53.793...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1seJ3T9CvUEFu05di0nDLqRw!2e0


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2019)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> Dock Street,Leeds.
> View attachment 458786
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@53.793...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1seJ3T9CvUEFu05di0nDLqRw!2e0


Anywhere near The Dixon?


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (23 Mar 2019)

Corner of Bishopsgate St/Neville St, Leeds




https://www.google.com/maps/@53.795...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1so5kdhsb-eG-TWboEAh9zmg!2e0


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2019)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> Corner of Bishopsgate St/Neville St, Leeds
> View attachment 458865
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@53.795...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1so5kdhsb-eG-TWboEAh9zmg!2e0


Don't think you're supposed to get out of the cab, at the lights, to get the picture.

Which side, opposite the pub at the lights or alongside the station?


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (23 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Don't think you're supposed to get out of the cab, at the lights, to get the picture.
> I wouldn't be so naught as to do that.
> Which side, opposite the pub at the lights or alongside the station?


I wouldn't be so naughty as to do that! I was actually walking to the river taxi when I spotted it. Don't know how I had missed it, because I have walked and driven past it hundreds of times.
Click on the link provided for the exact location. It's actually right on the corner before you enter the dark arches heading out towards Bridgewater Place, the same side as the newsagent and burger shop.
I have seen another one in town,on the bridge over the river near Asda house. Will bag it when I get the chance.


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2019)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> I wouldn't be so naughty as to do that! I was actually walking to the river taxi when I spotted it. Don't know how I had missed it, because I have walked and driven past it hundreds of times.
> Click on the link provided for the exact location. It's actually right on the corner before you enter the dark arches heading out towards Bridgewater Place, the same side as the newsagent and burger shop.
> I have seen another one in town,on the bridge over the river near Asda house. Will bag it when I get the chance.





Leedsbusdriver said:


> I wouldn't be so naughty as to do that! I was actually walking to the river taxi when I spotted it. Don't know how I had missed it, because I have walked and driven past it hundreds of times.
> Click on the link provided for the exact location. It's actually right on the corner before you enter the dark arches heading out towards Bridgewater Place, the same side as the newsagent and burger shop.
> I have seen another one in town,on the bridge over the river near Asda house. Will bag it when I get the chance.


Got "odd looks"when I was getting that one. Just aid I was with _"The Benchmark Preservation Society_" and the BT engineers became very helpful. Even going as far as removing some of the barriers to allow better access.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Mar 2019)

Public Library
Bournville Lane
Stirchley
Birmingham

Saturday 23rd March 2019







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101245422-stirchley-library-bournville-ward
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2621536


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Mar 2019)

Public Baths
Bournville Lane
Stirchley
Birmingham

Saturday 23rd March 2019




https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2621542
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101245421-stirchley-public-baths-bournville-ward#.XJfnCHd2vIU


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (26 Mar 2019)

Victoria Bridge,Leeds.Sorry @classic33 if you have already posted this.




https://www.google.com/maps/place/V...27c8a44b4864d6f!8m2!3d53.7928234!4d-1.5469639


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2019)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> Victoria Bridge,Leeds.Sorry @classic33 if you have already posted this.
> View attachment 459380
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/V...27c8a44b4864d6f!8m2!3d53.7928234!4d-1.5469639


Need to get out towards Armley, from the railway station. The older pubs out that way, and where The Jolly Giant used to be.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (26 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Need to get out towards Armley, from the railway station. The older pubs out that way, and where The Jolly Giant used to be.


Seen a few on the A65 whilst driving the 33's.Just haven't had the opportunity to photo them yet.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2019)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> Seen a few on the A65 whilst driving the 33's.Just haven't had the opportunity to photo them yet.


As your headed uphill through Yeadon, on the left.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (27 Mar 2019)

Near Morrisons entrance? Tut n Shive also has something interesting. @classic33


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> As your headed uphill through Yeadon, on the left.


There's also the guide-post by Yeadon Airport roundabout


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Mar 2019)

_'Old Joe'_
University of Birmingham clock tower

Saturday 23rd, whilst looking round the Campus


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Mar 2019)

MIleStones
Elford
On the A513
North of Tamworth
Staffordshire

Sunday 24th March 2019













https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101374255-mile-post-at-ngr-sk-14881563-alrewas#.XJkz6Xd2vIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6045735


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Mar 2019)

*Blue!!!
*
Yes, it threw me, when I saw it, I was expecting standard 'white/black lettering'
I knew there was a Post thereabouts, as I'd had to go to Mirfield this afternoon, & had chance to look at this, but not this colour, & the following posting





It's on the A62, just above the_ Three Nuns, _on the Birstall side of it


And, why...……



Here; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5784745


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Mar 2019)

Parish Boundary
On the bridge above the Nun Brook

Parking was slightly awkward, as it's so close to Cooper Bridge roundabout
(where the A62, branches off to the M62 @ jct 25)






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1245046
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...use-liversedge-and-gomersal-ward#.XJ_FD3d2uP8


I know...……...
There's the Dumb Steeple, at the other side of the roundabout on Wakefield Road, but traffic (& Sun) precluded me from getting near it, this time!
So, you'll have to make do with the relevant links

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2401844
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ple-liversedge-and-gomersal-ward#.XJ_Gpnd2uP8

This is behind the 'Steeple'
http://www.blueplaqueplaces.co.uk/blue-plaque-4928-in-mirfield-4928#.XJ_HCnd2uP8


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2019)

Spotted a new to me benchmark yesterday whilst out in the car .

So it's on the route of my next ride when my back feels better


----------



## Bobby Mhor (31 Mar 2019)

Spring-like WX here today..
the horror NW wind has disappeared for now..
had a search for half a dozen marks but only one found..

Kilbarchan...





Well known for 
its Weavers Cottage




also the poet, Robert Allan





another couple of local landmarks which I'll head to another day..

and has just recovered after the one and only Gazza was a resident....


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (1 Apr 2019)

Another one i spotted whilst driving.Managed to grab a picture whilst out of service heading back to the depot.




https://goo.gl/maps/Ai4FKfMYAvt


----------



## Tail End Charlie (1 Apr 2019)

From a recent ride, took a bridleway through a deserted farm near Jodrell Bank and saw this. It's near a sand quarry, which I had to pass through (hence the muddy wheel). 





View of the deserted farm. Love places like this, I always have a root through the outbuildings (in the hope of finding a rare and priceless Bugatti or Vincent Black Shadow). 





And a Edward VII post box near my dentist.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Apr 2019)

Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
_'Stanley Ferry'_

Bidge carrying the road between Stanley &Altofts/Normanton






The Grade 1 listed Aquaduct, in the background
The benchmark is about a foot ahead of my front wheel, at roughly 'the 10 o'clock' position





Seen from the other side;
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/978734

I ride over this. every day. on my way to (& home from) work


----------



## Bobby Mhor (5 Apr 2019)

I almost ended up in a hedge after seeing this...
why?


----------



## DCBassman (5 Apr 2019)

Your name's Allan?


----------



## slow scot (5 Apr 2019)

It has no back to it, therefore no place for letters.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (5 Apr 2019)

Clue
HERE

I never checked the back


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Apr 2019)

Today
_
'Fairies Hill Bridge'_
Over the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal

The mark is on the joint between 1st & 2nd stone courses, just inwards of my saddle








Seen from the other side




https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4909206

1840s viaduct
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-viaduct-at-se-392-248-normanton#.XKtdnndFzIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Apr 2019)

Today
_
St Mary Magdalene_
Church Road
Altofts




We got married there
Daughter was christened there

I believe wifes parents were also married there


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/44183


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2019)

King Cross Road, 150 yards up from the Post Office. Outside the graveyard.








Stirlingshire made in the West Riding...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Apr 2019)

_Lancashire & Yorkshire Railway_ build
Aketon Road
Cutsyke
Castleford

The mark is on the same side of the bridge, as in my 2nd photograph, & on the right-side abutment




Used in later years, to avoid running into Castleford Station, & reversing out, for Leeds bound trains, closed, even to freight (mainly coal) in 1981, so it seems
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2581968

See 'Overbridge' about 4th item downhttp://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Cutsyke%20Methley.htm


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2019)

One from Glasgow in Wards End.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Apr 2019)

No contributions from me, recently ,as I've not been out and about at the right time or the right place, but on yesterday's walk, whilst my car was passing its MOT, I went for a 3 mile walk around the town.






First find was on the side of the Super Sausage café (Full Monty breakfast, £5.25)






Then, a BM I've been looking for every time I pass by, on the old Gasworks building. Someone else has kinda chalked in the missing bit as only the top bar is discernable.






Finally one I posted ages ago, but I was walking past it anyway, a decent BM on the old cattle market gate lodge's (now in Morrisons carpark.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Apr 2019)

I knew there was a BM on Hill Farm, Mears Ashby, but couldn't find it until the shrubbery was hacked back during redevelopment.


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 462287
> 
> 
> I knew there was a BM on Hill Farm, Mears Ashby, but couldn't find it* until the shrubbery was hacked back during redevelopment. *


That's dedication above and beyond for you.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (15 Apr 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 462287
> 
> 
> I knew there was a BM on Hill Farm, Mears Ashby, but couldn't find it until the shrubbery was hacked back during redevelopment.


Carry a strimmer like the rest of us

Trig Point today..
Auchans, ne Linwood/Houston (not Texas)










Has to be the lowest TP I've bagged (or maybe not). I've passed many a time but field is normally sodden and the big bull wasn't around although by the time I got back to the bike, he was giving it bell tinkle (and looking at me)


----------



## biggs682 (15 Apr 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 462287
> 
> 
> I knew there was a BM on Hill Farm, Mears Ashby, but couldn't find it until the shrubbery was hacked back during redevelopment.



@PeteXXX is that by the new house's just before you go down the hill ?

If so see 2nd pic here The CC Trig Point bagger thread, now incorporating other interesting geographs


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> @PeteXXX is that by the new house's just before you go down the hill ?
> 
> If so see 2nd pic here The CC Trig Point bagger thread, now incorporating other interesting geographs


I think so, yes. I've looked for summat there every time I pass. Spotted it yesterday, finally!


----------



## biggs682 (15 Apr 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I think so, yes. I've looked for summat there every time I pass. Spotted it yesterday, finally!



Apart from this and the church not found any others in Mears Ashby


----------



## Bobby Mhor (16 Apr 2019)

Use this wisely when one can't see anything

HERE

not all are there as expected BUT handy


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Apr 2019)

Millfield Lane railway bridge
Horbury
(Wakefield)



Apologies for quality
BM in stonework to left




https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4516858


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Apr 2019)

_Church of St Peter & St Leonard_
NorthGate
Horbury
(Wakefield)

Designed by the famous Architect, John Carr, who lived in the town & is interred in the Church
Also includes a listing of his works
Eg; Harewood House​https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Carr_(architect)













Carr also paid for it to be built!!!!!
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...rd-horbury-and-south-ossett-ward#.XLXlzXdFzIU

At the bottom of ClunterGate, where It (now) meets the bypass/Southfield Lane (A642), there's


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10217146176078795&set=ms.c.eJxNzckJAwEMQ9GOguWJtfTf2JBDQNfHF8IshC8hIlb8wV~_MkbNTMhdnqpEP9rFXD5xlN3zsSwlHVq7k~%3BJP6CkfZbkIkG7~_20yRC.bps.a.10216637029910459&type=3&theater


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10217146241760437&set=p.10217146241760437&type=3&theater



https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ne-horbury-and-south-ossett-ward#.XLXiT3dFzIU


----------



## Bobby Mhor (16 Apr 2019)

In my future stomping ground today...
oops forgot to mention the town is Denny....
Just looked up an FB...
(traffic build up so snipped Google Maps for photo)




on the Old Town House...


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Apr 2019)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Use this wisely when one can't see anything
> 
> HERE
> 
> not all are there as expected BUT handy


Interesting site!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (16 Apr 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Interesting site!


If I remember you travel over the place?

Just sit outside the church/building now and see if it has a mark..
Obviously as you'd expect, not all are there BUT saves some aimless wandering...


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Apr 2019)

Bobby Mhor said:


> If I remember you travel over the place?
> 
> Just sit outside the church/building now and see if it has a mark..
> Obviously as you'd expect, not all are there BUT saves some aimless wandering...


Yep, I get around a bit, either with work, where I go for a walk if I can, or riding.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (16 Apr 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Yep, I get around a bit, either with work, where I go for a walk if I can, or riding.


On a phone it works well


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2019)

Bobby Mhor said:


> If I remember you travel over the place?
> 
> Just sit outside the church/building now and see if it has a mark..
> Obviously as you'd expect, not all are there BUT saves some aimless wandering...


Some odd local marks being shown as visited. Some haven't been around for 40 plus years..


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Apr 2019)

A few finds on yesterday's ride through and around Cambridge.

I couldn't get any nearer to this Trig Point as it was a distance over a field. The hedge was a bit thick, and too close to the farm to explore further! 






TP2115, Chapel Hill, a mile south of Haslingfield. You can only just see it through the hole in the hedge.. 






A nice Mike marker, with Cut mark on the A10 close to the M11. 






Finally, a Victoria post box in the church gatepost.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> A few finds on yesterday's ride through and around Cambridge.
> 
> I couldn't get any nearer to this Trig Point as it was a distance over a field. The hedge was a bit thick, and too close to the farm to explore further!
> 
> ...


Always had me wondering who they'd be expecting to use them, at such placements.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Some odd local marks being shown as visited. Some haven't been around for 40 plus years..


it ties up with the Benchmark website, folk record finds and non finds on it. There was an FB not far from the one I had found yesterday but noticed a small x on the marker, FB had been last recorded as gone. I can’t remember the bloke’s name who did this but taken from the old OS database.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Always had me wondering who they'd be expecting to use them, at such placements.


What, right at the top of a hill?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 Apr 2019)

Another day, another two

Outskirts of Erskine..
misguidingly headed east..

Old Greenock Rd







A726






Just thought I'd add this one (from the next day)
Glesca, Gartloch Road


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2019)

At Mary the Virgin Church , Whiston a nice benchmark and a stonemasons mark .


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (19 Apr 2019)

So........Having a nice 3.5hr meal break the other day afforded me the opportunity to have a wander around the vicinity of the depot and have a walk into to town and back along the river Aire towpath.Here are a few of my observations.
Thanks @Bobby Mhor for the link for finding benchmarks.When i get the time again i will be on my wanders again.
Firstly,Chadwick St




Sayner Lane,a wide shot and close up








Not sure about this one What does the panel think? Spotted on the river Aire towpath.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (19 Apr 2019)

Liberty Dock Locks,at the far end of the island where the lock keepers office is.








Wide shot of location.




Just off Bridge End (Close up and wide shot.)


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (19 Apr 2019)

The Corn Exchange.








Marsh Lane viaduct.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (19 Apr 2019)

Leeds Minster.








Crown Street.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (19 Apr 2019)

And finally Briggate.Really enjoyed my little wander,and best of all i was being paid for the privilege
.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Apr 2019)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> Thanks @Bobby Mhor for the link for finding benchmarks.


Can you please post again


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2019)

A couple of new to me benchmarks this morning .







First one is on Broughton Church . 







Second one on the railway bridge before you get to Kettering Hospital or SPC3 50 .


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (20 Apr 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Can you please post again


Sure.......https://benchmarks.for-our.info/map.html


----------



## Phaeton (20 Apr 2019)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> Sure.......https://benchmarks.for-our.info/map.html


Awesome Thank you very much & big thank you to @Bobby Mhor as well


----------



## Bobby Mhor (20 Apr 2019)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> Thanks @Bobby Mhor for the link for finding benchmarks.When i get the time again i will be on my wanders again.





Phaeton said:


> Awesome Thank you very much & big thank you to @Bobby Mhor as well


Thanks
but it is Mike Flint who deserves the thanks for his fine website..
it has saved me much work...
(his 'about it all' page HERE

I use the Microsoft Edge app just with that one page..when out.

At home, what I find handy is the ability of creating a pdf of all the marks, just resize the map..
I use the Snip tool on Windows for the 'map' then print
I've got one of an area of nearby Greenock printed off ready to go 'hunting'...

Get out there, plenty to marks to find...
it adds sometime to being out and about...


----------



## Phaeton (20 Apr 2019)

Once again thanks, I've done a search & there are 151 within 10K with some of them showing as Unknown condition, so maybe start with those along with a few goods so I know where to look. Don't use Windows so not sure what the edge app is, but I'm sure I can get a latitude/longitude app for the Android.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Apr 2019)

Just a quick one, today, as I'm supposed to be working 







St Peters in Weasenham twixt Fakenham & Swaffham.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (20 Apr 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Once again thanks, I've done a search & there are 151 within 10K with some of them showing as Unknown condition, so maybe start with those along with a few goods so I know where to look. Don't use Windows so not sure what the edge app is, but I'm sure I can get a latitude/longitude app for the Android.


Its just the Edge browser app for the phone..
I use Chrome for my general phone browsing..
Keeping it seperate means the map comes up..
Your phone GPS should kick in when the page asks for permission to access your location?
Sorry if I'm reading this wrongly..

You'll find that quite a lot have 'disappeared' over time...
older parts of town/villages are happy hunting grounds..


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> At Mary the Virgin Church , Whiston a nice benchmark and a stonemasons mark .
> 
> View attachment 462913
> View attachment 462914


Gnomon?


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Gnomon?




????


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Apr 2019)




----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Apr 2019)




----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Apr 2019)

The gnomon is the stick in the center of such a sundial, but what you have there seems to be missing it. Since it appears to be in shade, I think it may have been moved, but I could be quite wrong. Some sundials were made to tell the seasons as well.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> The gnomon is the stick in the center of such a sundial, but what you have there seems to be missing it. Since it appears to be in shade, I think it may have been moved, but I could be quite wrong. Some sundials were made to tell the seasons as well.



I always thought they were stonemasons marks i doubt the Whiston one has been moved


----------



## Bobby Mhor (21 Apr 2019)

Heading up NE earlier today..
we usually stop at M&S Dunblane for a sandwich etc..
'In you go, dear, 
I'll be back in less than 5..'
Phone out, FB just over 100 metres away..
Bagged

Dunblane..Claredon place


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2019)

From the top end of Darley Street, Bradford. Got a parking enforcement officer curious as to what I was doing.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Apr 2019)

He should be curious about the great big post-box. Seems pretty impressive.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> He should be curious about the great big post-box. Seems pretty impressive.


He was trying to get his head round why I wanted a picture of it in the first place. There's another, George VII, about 300 yards away. Same four slot design.

He'd never noticed it before.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Apr 2019)

Have you grabbed this one in Sywell village, @biggs682 ¿ It's just down from the church on Mears Ashby Road..


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 463581
> 
> 
> Have you grabbed this one in Sywell village, @biggs682 ¿ It's just down from the church on Mears Ashby Road..


Yes i think i have @PeteXXX


----------



## Bobby Mhor (23 Apr 2019)

Headed into Greenock today and grabbed a few
here's 3..
Greenock


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2019)

Driving across town this I court sight of a local benchmark that I have been looking for , so next time I am on the bike I will be heading that way


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Apr 2019)

Lumley Street
Whitwood
(Castleford)

Railway bridge ('closed'), on the Cutsyke - Methley line





Looking the opposite direction, towards Castleford, for location
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/628194


There's a mini-roundabout, just the other side of the bridge;
Straight ahead; Wakefield, Normanton, M62 (jct 31)
Right; Methley, Rothwell (& eventually) Leeds
Left; Cutsyke, Pontefract, Featherstone, etc...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Apr 2019)

_All Saints_
Hightown
(Castleford)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/372629






The benchmark is just to the left of the door


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Apr 2019)

End of Mill Lane
(off) Lock Lane
Which, if followed, turns into _Barnsdale Road, _then_ 'Roman Ridge' _1, leading to HookMoor, & intersects the _Great North Road_ at Aberford




Next week, this will be passed, during the Tour de Yorkshire, as it head through Castleford

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4446224

1. Which left the 'GNR' at Barnsdale Bar, essentially a Roman road, to their encampment at Castleford (_Lagentivm_), where they crossed the Aire

*NB; *
Uneven ground, & camera angle
My saddle is level


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Apr 2019)

(A656) _Barnsdale Road_
Allerton Bywater
This was the Castleford - Kippax - Garforth branchline
The bridge forms the crest of the hill; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/258895







Not sure what this one's for?



Ledston Station was here, remains were present until about 5 years ago
Open this page, & go to *Ledston Station*; http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Castleford Garforth.htm






Looking away from Castleford, towards Mary Pannall hill, & 'Peckfield Bar' (where A63 crosses)
Station was to the left/west


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Apr 2019)

Chapel
Hartley Street 
Hightown 
(Castleford)






It's just to the right of the white door


----------



## Bobby Mhor (26 Apr 2019)

One today..
but it'll be gone tomorrow
I pass by this one regularly but assumed it was on the slightly more modern building on the other side of the road and never really looked as it was on private property..
WRONG..
I stopped to watch the old farmhouse, a ruin, being demolished..
went to in to have a nosey and there it was..
Near Houston(not Texas)




been there since between 1842 and 1882....
had a good chat with the owner, expansion of ground needed for his business...


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Apr 2019)

Bobby Mhor said:


> One today..
> but it'll be gone tomorrow
> I pass by this one regularly but assumed it was on the slightly more modern building on the other side of the road and never really looked as it was on private property..
> WRONG..
> ...


Maybe another chat, and get him to keep the stone and incorporate it into something?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (26 Apr 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Maybe another chat, and get him to keep the stone and incorporate it into something?


He did mention that as he has the house across the road..
he got the website address(the map with all the marks) from me after I showed him the info,
I'd a look to see if the mark was earlier than the last date (1984) on the OS database...
Quite possible, due to the map data that it was marked during the First Primary levelling circa 1841-60..
The map is OS 1843-1882.
I'll pop in and leave all this info at his business office asap...


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2019)

So I keep seeing this maker at the bottom of our road .






Do we think it is os related ? Nothing on it re markings .


----------



## Bobby Mhor (27 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> So I keep seeing this maker at the bottom of our road .
> 
> View attachment 464185
> 
> ...








Possibly a 'listening' disc for those water board folk listening for leaks etc you see using the same technology of these chaps above?


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2019)

Bobby Mhor said:


> View attachment 464195
> 
> 
> Possibly a 'listening' disc for those water board folk listening for leaks etc you see using the same technology of these chaps above?



Could be


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Driving across town this I court sight of a local benchmark that I have been looking for , so next time I am on the bike I will be heading that way



Well here it is on the outside of Wellingborough Courts just before the neer extension was added.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (28 Apr 2019)

One today..
more on buildings in the immediate area but on awfy steep hills
Greenock..


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 May 2019)

Visited nearby Greenock..
three found (two intentionally)
First a plaque to a famous son of the area..





Also a local connection to the Shackleton (great escape) expedition, ships carpenter 'Chippy' McNeish was born a mile away from where I write..
Chippy was the man who worked and prepared the boat on which they sailed from Elephant Island to South Georgia..he had earlier disagreed with Shackleton and his name wasn't put forward for the Polar medal, that kinda took the shine off my admiration for Shackleton.
Still a story worth reading about..
YouTube has lots of interesting stuff on the expedition.

Greenock


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

Bobby Mhor said:


> View attachment 464195
> 
> 
> Possibly a 'listening' disc for those water board folk listening for leaks etc you see using the same technology of these chaps above?


The sticks were placed on the ground, not onto any markers placed into the surface. This from an ex local waterboard worker. Leaks could occur in any part of the pipe network.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 May 2019)

Spotted in the _Your Bike By A Gate_ thread, in the photography pages

@tyred Know anything about the 'WM' marker??
Hope you don't mind my hijacking you posting?



tyred said:


> View attachment 463758


----------



## tyred (3 May 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Spotted in the _Your Bike By A Gate_ thread, in the photography pages
> 
> @tyred Know anything about the 'WM' marker??
> Hope you don't mind my hijacking you posting?


Hi Richard, I have WM means there is a water meter somewhere in the immediate vicinity, probably for a nearby farm.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 May 2019)

My old aluminum Raleigh 26" tourer with a sign designating the force main. A force main is pressurized, usually for conveyance of water or sewage. It was under the trail, but they moved it for greater ease of maintenance.


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 465000
> 
> My old aluminum Raleigh 26" tourer with a sign designating the force main. A force main is pressurized, usually for conveyance of water or sewage. It was under the trail, but they moved it for greater ease of maintenance.


The mains or the trail?


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2019)

A new to me benchmark I have ridden past loads of time and never noticed it before .

Not sure if @PeteXXX has seen it ? 






It's hidden by a telegraph pole on Boughton green farm house just as you go into Boughton on the left .


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> The mains or the trail?


The main got moved to the verge of the right of way, nearest the field.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A new to me benchmark I have ridden past loads of time and never noticed it before .
> 
> Not sure if @PeteXXX has seen it ?
> 
> ...


I can't remember if I've done that one, or not


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 May 2019)

_ Hartleys Bridge _
(over River Aire)
Lock Lane (A656)
Castleford



I've included it before, but it's a nice bridge

I've just got a different view now, & looking over it upstream, on the Aire














It's on the 'crest of the bridge' on the side nearest the camera; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1734909

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...d-central-and-glasshoughton-ward#.XM8ivHdFzIU



Lock Lane, becomes_ Barnsdale Road_, after crossing the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal (see little map, in the _Geograph_ link, above)
This is part of the Roman Road, which left the line of the _Great North Road_, at _Barnsdale Bar _
It disappears in modern Pontefract, passes the Garrison at Castleford (aka _Lagentivm_) & forded the River Aire, just upstream of the bridge, & is marked by a rather nice piece of ceramics


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210813651529639&set=a.10208206049781225&type=3&theater
​


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 May 2019)

_The Victoria Hotel_
Main Street
Allerton Bywater

Spotted after a trundle alongside the River Aire, from the bend, which signifies the meeting of Lock Lane & Barnsdale Road
I don't mind riding up B R, in fact I enjoy that road, but I wanted to have a look along the riverside path









The path is marked, following the Aire, on the map below the _Geograph_ picture (officially now also a bike-route)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4974723

http://victoriaallertonbywater.co.uk/index.html

The path, I actually followed; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/667527

The date-stone can't be seen in this picture, but its '1898', only a year older than my house


----------



## Spartak (6 May 2019)

On top of Sugar Loaf Mountain last Saturday. It was a lot windier than it looks.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (7 May 2019)

Another one i have walked past loads of times and not spotted.Location.......top of Church Ln Leeds,the opposite side of the bus station entrance,near the Mecca bingo house.
Wide shot.




Close up.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (8 May 2019)

Wee bit early for a hospital appointment in Glasgow earlier..
If I'd looked before I headed, I could have bagged a few more

Glasgow, Castle Street






Glasgow, Castle Street (church hall)


----------



## PeteXXX (8 May 2019)

A couple of finds in Wednesbury, while I was supposed to be working . 






One of the council buildings, opposite Morrisons, and next door to the old Post Office. 






And, on the old PO, an old stamp machine! I don't think I've seen one this ancient before..


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 May 2019)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> Another one i have walked past loads of times and not spotted.Location.......top of Church Ln Leeds,the opposite side of the bus station entrance,near the Mecca bingo house.
> Wide shot.
> View attachment 465557
> 
> ...



Side closest to Leeds Minster is KirkGate
The other side of the old cemetary. with the railway embankment, is York Street


----------



## Bobby Mhor (9 May 2019)

Paisley today..
a run out to watch some planes landing at nearby Glasgow Airport..
Found this interloper.
(as it says private box)





Not highlighting the II part, I see..

Four CBMs, 
a couple from Paisley








This one, a bolt? but on a very busy road so not risking it to have a closer look....


----------



## Bobby Mhor (14 May 2019)

One yesterday, 
in Alexandria (not Egypt)
Just a random cycle by, 
I'd a look later and had missed quite a few in that area(if they are still there).
I'd a Greggs meal deal to scoff so off back to the riverside
Not shown on the OS database or early maps..


----------



## Tail End Charlie (14 May 2019)

It's been a while since I've seen a new one, but last night I went out for a bimble round and saw this as I went by. On a barn near Goostrey. I have looked at the barn before, but was obviously going faster on those occasions


----------



## Phaeton (14 May 2019)

This was at the side of the Chesterfield canal tonight, not sure I've seen it before, clearly 28 somethings to somewhere


----------



## Spartak (15 May 2019)

On top of Snowdon on Sunday climbed up on the Rhyd-Ddu path then down to Llanberis for lunch in Petes Eats...... Then our plan to get the bus back was thwarted so we walked back via Foel Goch.

24 kms with 1336 metres of climbing....


----------



## Bobby Mhor (15 May 2019)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 466585
> 
> 
> On top of Snowdon on Sunday climbed up on the Rhyd-Ddu path then down to Llanberis for lunch in Petes Eats...... Then our plan to get the bus back was thwarted so we walked back via Foel Goch.
> ...


Nice one..
So that's what the view looks like..
The day I was there, we had to literally hang on to the trig point....
Miners Path then Llanberis for me that day, Crib Gogh was out

Out today and one random find,
I can't believe I've cycled past this one but I think it was under yon modern graffiti which someone has obviously cleaned off the wall

Glasgow, Forth & Clyde Canal, Wall


----------



## PeteXXX (15 May 2019)

A well preserved Victorian post box in Brockhall, near Daventry, on today's ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 May 2019)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 466585
> 
> 
> On top of Snowdon on Sunday climbed up on the Rhyd-Ddu path then down to Llanberis for lunch in Petes Eats...... Then our plan to get the bus back was thwarted so we walked back via Foel Goch.
> ...


I'll dig my Snowdon pic out when I fire up the laptop.. Certainly no view that matches yours


----------



## Spartak (15 May 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I'll dig my Snowdon pic out when I fire up the laptop.. Certainly no view that matches yours



It was a great day... Weather was fab for entire 4 day trip


----------



## Bobby Mhor (15 May 2019)

My Snowdon view..
that day down in Llanberis town, the Tour of Britain stage was just finishing..
a victory for Cav....
the plan was Tal-y-Fan, Snowdon the next day and a day off hills to watch the finish of the race but the previous day was minging....
so I missed the race..
but we were treated by a school class belting out 'Land of my fathers'


----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2019)

Here we go.. A mate and I rode Snowdon, in October 2015.
I was on my Marin Attack Trail










Hovering on zero, and 50 mph fog 

We could barely stand next to the Trig Point, let alone see anything beyond 10 yards!


----------



## Phaeton (16 May 2019)

OT Sorry, can you walk up & ride the train down?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (16 May 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Here we go.. A mate and I rode Snowdon, in October 2015.
> I was on my Marin Attack Trail
> 
> View attachment 466688
> ...


Go Pete



Phaeton said:


> OT Sorry, can you walk up & ride the train down?







From the railway FAQs,


----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2019)

Here's a cc link to the thread I posted at the time.. 
 Snowdon


----------



## Phaeton (16 May 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Here's a cc link to the thread I posted at the time..
> Snowdon


I've changed my question, can you ride up on the train & then cycle down


----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I've changed my question, can you ride up on the train & then cycle down


No bikes on the train, so you would have to take a Folder.. And I wouldn't want to ride down Snowdon on a Brompton


----------



## PeteXXX (17 May 2019)

I've just remembered.. I forgot to post the Trig Point I spotted t'other day!
TP3642. All intact. 

















It's easily found by Harrold Park Farm, on the Three Shires Way bridleway.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 May 2019)

Easy pickings around Newark on Trent today, as I was kinda working 











This BM on the corner of Wilson Street and Slaughterhouse Lane. There's my truck in the background ,so I didn't have far to walk 











Then, one on each end (front and back, of the Buttermarket overlooking the market square. 






And, finally three SV utility plaques on the front of a boutique.

Oh, well.. Better get back to work, I suppose


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2019)

A nice BIG benchmark at St Edmunds Church in Acle


----------



## PeteXXX (17 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A nice BIG benchmark at St Edmunds Church in Acle
> 
> View attachment 466879


I hope you didn't ride along the Acle Straight ☠️


----------



## snorri (17 May 2019)

When passing by I saw a couple of foreign tourists looking quizically at this structure, on Calton Hill, Edinburgh.
I enlightened them before taking the pic..


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I hope you didn't ride along the Acle Straight ☠️



Who me , not that stupid


----------



## Bobby Mhor (18 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A nice BIG benchmark at St Edmunds Church in Acle
> 
> View attachment 466879


there is something grand about these well chiselled out ones..


----------



## biggs682 (18 May 2019)

Bobby Mhor said:


> there is something grand about these well chiselled out ones..



Certainly can't miss them


----------



## biggs682 (18 May 2019)

An NRA marker along the promenade at Great Yarmouth


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2019)

A nice clean benchmark on the pub on st peters road , grt Yarmouth just round the corner from the hippodrome .


----------



## Bobby Mhor (19 May 2019)

Four today..
Here's the best two.
Kilmacolm B782




Brookfield, A761




Both walls...


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2019)

Spotted loads of benchmarks walking around Norwich city centre but most of them were out of reach for various reasons. 






This one is on the front wall of Tatlers Wine bar by the cathedral arch . 






Then this one behind the bars of St Margaret's Church .


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 May 2019)

Out a recce in my new locale (2020)
Three
Falkirk, F&C Canal (was getting 'attacked' by a daft dog, need to go back)





Grangemouth, Kerse Bridge





nr Denny, B905 Bridge


----------



## PeteXXX (22 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> An NRA marker along the promenade at Great Yarmouth
> 
> View attachment 466990


National Rifle Association?


----------



## Tail End Charlie (24 May 2019)

One from a visit on Monday to Beeston Castle (which is a superb setting, great views of the Cheshire plain). 






It's to the left (as you look) of the gatehouse entry.





A replica round house is being built in the grounds, no power tools allowed. Seeing the saw horses and things is great. The roof is going on in June and the wattle and daub after that. Should be finished by October.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (24 May 2019)

And one I found when I went to vote yesterday, on my village hall. I have looked previously, but it's quite well hidden. There was a sign at the entry to the polling station saying "no social media posts allowed". I wonder if CC counts?


----------



## Tail End Charlie (24 May 2019)

And another I'd forgotten about, on a barn conversion, near Gawsworth.


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2019)

Two trig points this morning 










First one I found a while back between Denford and Raunds . 










Next one is a new to me one and involved going through a hedge . Between Raunds and Hargrave which I have failed to find a couple of times before .


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2019)

A new to me benchmark not sure if @PeteXXX has already bagged it ?






On the side of "The Old Granary" in Chapel Brampton .


----------



## PeteXXX (26 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A new to me benchmark not sure if @PeteXXX has already bagged it ?
> 
> View attachment 468226
> 
> ...


Yep, I do believe I've bagged that one


----------



## briantrumpet (28 May 2019)

The trig point north of Ilkley, at Ellishaw Hill. Sorry, forgot to get a photo of the plate.













Ellishaw Hill, Ilkley



__ briantrumpet
__ 28 May 2019


----------



## Bobby Mhor (29 May 2019)

Three today on a rainy out..
all in the Kincardine area,,
Bridge




Outskirts (on NCN 76) sth of River Forth




Kincardine, Kilbegie Rd


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2019)

A good haul this morning










A faint benchmark and stonemasons circle on St James the Great church in Hanslope .






A much more distinct benchmark on St Peter's Chapel in Gayhurst . 






And another nice benchmark that I have cycled past load's of time's and never noticed it on the road between Emberton and Clifton Reynes just after the duck pond .


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jun 2019)

That Hardisty is a thing of beauty.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> That Hardisty is a thing of beauty.



Thanks @Gravity Aided it is rather nice


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2019)

This looks like an upturned trig post with a chunk missing from the tip , no plate on the 3 sides I could access

Whats the general thoughts from other trig hunters


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> This looks like an upturned trig post with a chunk missing from the tip , no plate on the 3 sides I could access
> 
> Whats the general thoughts from other trig hunters
> 
> ...


Drain holes on the the sides you could see?


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> This looks like an upturned trig post with a chunk missing from the tip , no plate on the 3 sides I could access
> 
> Whats the general thoughts from other trig hunters
> 
> ...


Shame somebody parked a bloody bike in front of is so we can't see properly


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Drain holes on the the sides you could see?



There was on one side


----------



## Bobby Mhor (2 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> There was on one side


Check the location on Trigpointing UK..
Dunno if I've posted this before.





Rumour has this local one was 'blown up'..


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2019)

A few from recent days.
Another George V "Double", Sunwin Road, Bradford




Milestone(remains of) Keighley Road.




Beechwood Road




Whitehall Road




Victorian Postbox, Tyrrel Street, Bradford








Two from the Shipley Airedale Road








On what was a Public House at one time, now just the front wall remains. 
Anyone?




From the building the bench mark was on.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2019)

Valley Road, junction with




Park Row, Leeds. Former "Banking Quarter". George V "Double"


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jun 2019)

_*Church Of The Holy Trinity*_
Rothwell
South of Leeds (& once a bigger settlement/town than Leeds!!)

Quite a large mark!









It's around the corner, of the extreme left of this image



https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1233120
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101135679-church-of-the-holy-trinity-rothwell-ward


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jun 2019)

_River Dolphin_ (aka Oulton beck)
Gillet Lane
Rothwell







Looking towards Oulton Lane, & the closed Public Toilets, in red brick, at the junction 
(looks like a retaining wall - not the house!!!)





Looking from the Oulton Lane side, towards Park Lane & the ascent of Abraham Hill)



Looking off the bridge (same side as my bike)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1564359


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jun 2019)

(former) _*Lake Lock WMC*_
Lake Lock Road
Stanley 
(village I grew up in)

It's just behind my bike

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/924023


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jun 2019)

An admonisory, & also a plea

Junction of Leeds Road (A61) & Longthorpe Lane
Lofthouse


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Valley Road, junction with
> View attachment 469092



Pass that many a time, on Canal Road, & the old Midland Railway terraces along there too!


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jun 2019)

We had a stomp around central Blackpool this evening and found this benchmark on what I think was st John's church


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> We had a stomp around central Blackpool this evening and found this benchmark on what I think was st John's church
> 
> View attachment 469174


Size 11?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (3 Jun 2019)

A converted church, Dennyloanhead




Local across the street knew what I was looking for, apparently, someone was taking a photo of it last week, more weirdos about?


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Size 11?



no size 9


----------



## Tail End Charlie (6 Jun 2019)

Visited Peover Hall near Knutsford, which was open under the National Garden Scheme. Wandered around the church and saw this cut mark on the tower. Don't know what the carving "GA 1801" means, presumably some mason mark and there was a nice boot scraper aswell. 






Tower view, it was to the left of the door. 






There was a pretty sundial aswell near the entrance.






And bonus points for two old bikes in the stables.


----------



## DCBassman (6 Jun 2019)

Tail End Charlie said:


> And bonus points for two old bikes in the stables.
> View attachment 469684
> 
> View attachment 469685


Lovely!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (7 Jun 2019)

Three yesterday..
Kincardine, Old Toll House






Kincardine Bridge, (spot the) Rivet





nr Carronshore, Bothkennar Church




and the church


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jun 2019)

I have loads of pics to post, as I head up the country, but will have to wait until I get home in a week, or so... 
I couldn't resist the Tobermory finds, though!! 






A very colourful sight.. 

And, Grade 2 listed, I believe. 











A rare Edward VIII postbox by the harbour!

Well happy with that.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (8 Jun 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I have loads of pics to post, as I head up the country, but will have to wait until I get home in a week, or so...
> I couldn't resist the Tobermory finds, though!!
> 
> View attachment 469906
> ...


Nice..
I see you got good Scottish weather


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jun 2019)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Nice..
> I see you got good Scottish weather


Mainly nice... Two storms, one of which I was wild camping through


----------



## Bobby Mhor (8 Jun 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Mainly nice... Two storms, one of which I was wild camping through


Glad you enjoyed it..
I did the circular by Land Rover,
we had gone over to do Ben More,
but we did the glamping bit, glamping in its basic form, amazing what white PVC haps can do..
I had it pencilled in last year for the bike.
have promised Mr M a trip but it'll be B&B..


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I have loads of pics to post, as I head up the country, but will have to wait until I get home in a week, or so...
> I couldn't resist the Tobermory finds, though!!
> 
> View attachment 469906
> ...



@PeteXXX Tobermory and Mull are fantastic places and i need to go again soon


----------



## Bobby Mhor (8 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> @PeteXXX Tobermory and Mull are fantastic places and i need to go again soon


One strange 'sign' on the island of Mull....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jun 2019)

The gate's long-gone
Doncaster Road (A638), at its junction with - the side street; Dunbar Street
Agbrigg
Wakefield

Opposite where Wakefield Theatre Club used to stand







1905 25" OS map states there was a Methodist Chapel there


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jun 2019)

'166'
Cruck-framed house (mid 1500s)
WestGate
Wakefield






There's quite an eclectic mixture of eras up that section of WestGate (quite a lot of Georgian)



https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101273186-166-westgate-wakefield-north-ward


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jun 2019)

Langham House
WestGate
Wakefield






The mark, is to the left of the Carriage archway

The bridge carries the Leeds - Wakefield - Doncaster (- London) railway


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jun 2019)

Council Accounts (I think)
King Street 
Wakefield






To the lower-right of the window, with the For Sale' sign


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jun 2019)

I haven't seen one of these in a long time!!
Near Ardgay, on Sustran Route1, the A836.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jun 2019)

Just one BM photographed today, though I saw a few more, through the drizzle, but didn't stop..
The one I got was on a mile marker on the A836, between Altnaharra and Tongue, if anyone wants to track it down..
Once I get home, I'll sort through all the other stuff I've got and post a few more finds.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jun 2019)

The last BM I spotted before John O'Groats was on Canisbay Church gatepost.






The first find on Orkney was a mile or so north of Burwick on a converted Chapel. 






And, on Kirkwall Docks, an EU fishing logsheet postbox.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (13 Jun 2019)

Larbert, Commercial Hotel Flush Bracket(it is one, honest)




Larbert, Old Church




Haggs, Cumbernauld Rd




Bishopton




nr Larbert, Gatepost


----------



## silvervanplumberman (15 Jun 2019)

My first worthwhile post on this thread. 
Mile marker along an old road which is now a bridle path near Alton, Staffs.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jun 2019)

silvervanplumberman said:


> My first worthwhile post on this thread.
> Mile marker along an old road which is now a bridle path near Alton, Staffs.
> View attachment 470921


And here's to many more


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jun 2019)

I had some time to kill between the Orkney Ferry, and my train home from Aberdeen, so I popped out for a pedal around the town.






This old fort/gun emplacement is on the clifftop overlooking the entrance to the harbour. 






The BM is on the corner by my rear wheel. 





Part of the traversing rail for the gun. 






Pleased to spot the BM. 











Not sure what the standing stone at the top is for, but there it is! 

Much better fun, and more productive, than 6 hours sitting in a railway station, I reckon..


----------



## Bobby Mhor (16 Jun 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Not sure what the standing stone at the top is for, but there it is!


It's a bike helmet rest...
the irony of your tyre 'Handmade in Germany' ?


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jun 2019)

Bobby Mhor said:


> It's a bike helmet rest...
> the irony of your tyre 'Handmade in Germany' ?


And a Canyon CX bike...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jun 2019)

Boundary wall of _Pinderfields General Hospital_
Aberford Road
Stanley (as it still_ 'officially' _is at this point)
Wakefield

This is the only remaining section of wall, all others have been replaced by 'hooped top' railings







I rarely pass this, as if I'm going home from work, I travel down Bar Lane, to the north of the site, as can just be seen in the 3rd image (with my car; in the left-corner)
I only noticed it, as I was in the car, & happened to glance into the grounds, at that moment

Looking into the grounds, at the _Diabetes Centre_








Parked in the entrance to Clarke Hall
Now sadly closed!!
Note the city boundary sign



https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1210462


----------



## Phaeton (16 Jun 2019)

Been past multiple times & never seen this memorial before, I had difficulty believing there were 129 names on the list. Men & boys killed down KIveton Park Colliery









Then a little while later on the Chesterfield Canal


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jun 2019)

_Wakefield Corporation Water Works_
(Wakefield_ 'Fleur Dys Lys'_ cast in) (*1.*)

Church Road
Altofts
(village, essentially, between Wakefield & Castleford)


The '1915' presumably refers to casting/installation






It's located on the right side (as viewed), where the distant white van is
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2734931

*1.* As seen here; 
View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216637030990486&set=a.10216637029910459&type=3&theater


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jun 2019)

Another find on my way round Orkney was  Wasswick Battery  on a farm called Queenamuckle. I saw the site from the road, across farmland, saw cars there, so rode down and knocked on the farmhouse door to ask if it'd be alright to check the place out.
Got the nod, and spent a while looking around.











Now used for livestock..
















Happy to have been allowed to get into this place!


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jun 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Not sure what the standing stone at the top is for, but there it is!


Maybe a sighting post, range finder, or a place for a heliograph?


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Maybe a sighting post, range finder, or a place for a heliograph?


Quite possible. We need an expert!


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jun 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Quite possible. We need an expert!


That's me out then


----------



## Bobby Mhor (20 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Maybe a sighting post, range finder, or a place for a heliograph?


I thought range finder too?

A couple from yesterday..
Larbert Old Church





Kincardine, Clock Tower





Found an unusual (to me) couple of gravemarkers(?)




cast in iron, a memorial to James Bruce, Abysinnian explorer





note the use of stone and cast iron....
(the area close by has a history of casting PO Boxes (Carron and Machan)

the church does a Graveyard Tour on its annual open day, might keep an eye open for this, lots of old stones


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I had some time to kill between the Orkney Ferry, and my train home from Aberdeen, so I popped out for a pedal around the town.
> 
> View attachment 470922
> 
> ...


Used to get a bearing for the gunners. Possibly unable to see what they were firing at.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jun 2019)

Cathedral
Birmingham

Thursday 20th

Daughter had an audition there, for the Choir







Sorry, due to trees, not a good place for photographs


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jun 2019)

'ex' _Midland Bank _
Waterloo Street
Birmingham (just west of the Cathedral)

Thursday 20th







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1107342

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101075753-midland-bank-ladywood-ward#.XQ0VK3dFzIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jun 2019)

Ex _National Provincial Bank _(so the stonework states)
Waterloo Street
Birmingham
(just west of Cathedral)

Thursday 20th






And the glorious entrance 





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3563452

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101291206-national-westminster-bank-ladywood-ward#.XQ0fOHdFyP8

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4657917


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2019)

Another benchmark I have ridden past a few times .






On the Desborough to Stoke Albany road just before Stoke Albany house on the side of a barn .


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2019)

Looked on Strixton church before and never found a benchmark .







Well today I did .


----------



## Bobby Mhor (25 Jun 2019)

Passed this one many a time but now the overgrown hedges surrounding the Cottage have been cut away
on the edge of Erskine Golf Course


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jun 2019)

A different ulility plaque, alongside the Caledonian canal, near Cairnbaan, Argyll & Bute. 






First find after the ferry docked in Claonaig. A rusty mile marker..


I'm still digging through all the relevant pics from my LEJOG.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (26 Jun 2019)

A few whilst out and about,mainly in Leeds,but this one is in Rawdon-Leeds Road with the junction of Over Lane




Close up.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (26 Jun 2019)

Marsh Lane.Now an entrance to a car park.




Close up.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (26 Jun 2019)

Just below this sign.




Is this.At the junction of Black Bull Street.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (26 Jun 2019)

Again just below this sign.




Is this.




This was hard to find even though it is right on the pavement.




Corner of Infirmary Street and City Square.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (26 Jun 2019)

Finally, St Johns Church off Briggate.




Is a flush bracket.




Slightly random.No idea what PO means.It was on Mark Lane at the side of St Johns church.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (26 Jun 2019)

Good to see @Leedsbusdriver that the force is with you!


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (26 Jun 2019)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Good to see @Leedsbusdriver that the force is with you!


Thank you sir. Still loads more to find.It passes the time while i'm on my breaks.It stops me being lazy because i would only be sat down in the city centre or depot canteen otherwise.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (26 Jun 2019)

From telly the other week 
(something tells me this has been posted already if so ignore)


----------



## Tail End Charlie (27 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Looked on Strixton church before and never found a benchmark .
> 
> View attachment 472037
> 
> ...


Perhaps there's a guerrilla bench marker out there!?!?


----------



## Tail End Charlie (27 Jun 2019)

Believe it or not, this is on my neighbour's house. He's away on holiday and I saw it as I parked my car there!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (27 Jun 2019)

Out and about today and saw this, 
the blue bin was hiding it, 
random stop to check the roadside farm building

nr Letham, Stirlingshire


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jun 2019)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Perhaps there's a guerrilla bench marker out there!?!?



No i think i was stupid enough to think they would all be at roughly the same height ie between 18" and 36" but they get done at all different heights .

Spotted another one this afternoon whilst driving so will bag that one over the weekend if poss


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> No i think i was stupid enough to think they would all be at roughly the same height ie between 18" and 36" but they get done at all different heights .
> 
> Spotted another one this afternoon whilst driving so will bag that one over the weekend if poss


Most of the ones I've seen are at the 12 inch height or less.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2019)

I spotted this benchmark after taking a picture of Kelmarsh church on the other side of the road .








A nice clean date stamp just above it as well .


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Spotted another one this afternoon whilst driving so will bag that one over the weekend if poss



Here it is







In Irchester just opposite the Methodist church .









And then another local one I have ridden past loads just outside Wymington on the first railway bridge.

Just think yesterday the Flying Scotsman went over the same bridge .


----------



## Drago (30 Jun 2019)

You folk have been doing some fantastic work while I have been away.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (30 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> You folk have been doing some fantastic work while I have been away.


You set us a high benchmark





yeah, I know that was bad...


----------



## Phaeton (30 Jun 2019)

Not as bad as



We Pivot around your knowledge


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jun 2019)

_Doncaster Road_ A638 
Crofton
(near the Redbeck Transport Café)

The line carries the Pontefract (Tanshelf, & Monkhill), Featherstone, Streethouse, line into Wakefield KirkGate








Mark is to the right hand abutment 



No picture of it, but the white house in the background is by the bushes on the left
(map below picture)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/455717


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jun 2019)

Agbrigg Road
(from Doncaster Road/A638 - Barnsley Road/A61)
Adjacent to Agbrigg Station; on the Leeds/Wakefield WestGate/Doncaster line










From the other side; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2129582


----------



## Ian H (30 Jun 2019)

There's a benchmark on the front of our house.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jun 2019)

Oakenshaw Lane 
Roughly 1/2 mile south-east of the previous image; Agbrigg Road, spanning the same line






Wakefield WestGate, & Agbrigg Station, to the left




https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/367282


And, to the right, there's this combination;
Now only carrying a single-track, carrying a once a week (or was....) train to Redfearns Glass, at Monk Bretton, at Barnsley



The bridge to the left; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3247149


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jun 2019)

Gate-Post
Heath village (*1*)
Kirkthorpe Lane
Off the A645 (Wakefield - Normanton road)











Looking back towards Heath



Almost every house in the village has a name, but I'm not sure of this one?



It's to the left corner; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3939938



1. As far as I'm aware, every house in the village has some kind of preservation order/listing to its credit
It's an entire 'Conservation Village'

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/england/warmfield-cum-heath-wakefield#.XRjdg3dFzIV
http://www.heathresidentsassociation.co.uk/history/heath-village

The pub up there, is (or was) still gas-lit!!
http://thekingsarmsheath.co.uk/


----------



## Spartak (30 Jun 2019)

Ysgyryd Fawr / The Skirrid today. 

Great circular walk.....

https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/su...skirrid-fawr-walk-a-mountain-of-mud-and-myths


----------



## Ian H (30 Jun 2019)

At the highest point on the south coast, yesterday.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (6 Jul 2019)

Seen recently on a Wetherspoons, centre of Congleton.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2019)

Only one benchmark today on the Old Montague Club in Weekley .


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I spotted this benchmark after taking a picture of Kelmarsh church on the other side of the road .
> View attachment 473002
> View attachment 473003
> 
> ...


I've got a feeling I've done that one.. End of the wall, on the downhill West out of Kelmarsh?


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2019)

Embarrassingly, this benchmark is just over 100 yards from my house! As it's on a 1970's bridge, built when the housing was developed, I've not even looked at it on the 1,653 ish times I've ridden and walked over it..

Hey ho.. Here it is, now


----------



## Drago (6 Jul 2019)

Nice wheels Pete.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Nice wheels Pete.


Ta.. They certainly go round and round!


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I've got a feeling I've done that one.. End of the wall, on the downhill West out of Kelmarsh?



I did wonder


----------



## tom73 (7 Jul 2019)

Early morning ride out stopped off at Royd Moor view point. I've gone past a few times but never been inside. 

1000 sq mile view, 1080 ft above sea level. Built with 125 tonnes of stone 

One near by village I often go though was home to Nicholas Saunderson scientist and mathematician known as "blind professor" (1687-1739) who over came hardship and disability and went on to hold the Lucasian Chair of Mathematics at Cambridge. (other holders inc Newton, Babbage and Hawking) Just show anything is possible.


----------



## Spartak (7 Jul 2019)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jul 2019)

Going to give one away now


I spotted benchmark on this bridge (Castleford - Woodlesford - Leeds) this afternoon, when driving back from a friends on WaterGate (side-turning hidden, to the other side of the bridge

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1592467


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (8 Jul 2019)

So having a few minutes to spare at the terminus in Guiseley whilst driving the 33's i had the opportunity to bag these before setting back off to Leeds.
Bradford Road,Guiseley......Opposite Lennox Leisure on a mile marker.




Is this.




Close up,with rivet.




A little walk further up Bradford Road, Guiseley is this.Rather worn but still just about visible.Is it a BM or a utility marker?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jul 2019)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Seen recently on a Wetherspoons, centre of Congleton.
> 
> View attachment 474110
> 
> ...


A closed Bank, of one origin, or another, presumably?


We also have (had!!) a '_Counting House_' pub, in Pontefract
Sadly, it's now closed & left to_ rack & ruin_
I do believe that an enforcement order of some kind has been placed on it, as barring the Castle, & Churches, it's probably the oldest building left in the town (as locals disagree with the stated dates, & reckon in parts it goes back to the mid 1400s)

View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204625852198523&set=a.10202730453374737&type=3&theater


Circa 2004 picture, I think?

View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3942375170097&set=a.3298627196800&type=3&theater


https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...QU8EVbDfZY7j8yX93MrWL3k2QQ6RH3iA#.WqGLoEx2vIU


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2019)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> A little walk further up Bradford Road, Guiseley is this.Rather worn but still just about visible.Is it a BM or a utility marker?
> View attachment 474519



Looks like a utility marker


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2019)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> So having a few minutes to spare at the terminus in Guiseley whilst driving the 33's i had the opportunity to bag these before setting back off to Leeds.
> Bradford Road,Guiseley......Opposite Lennox Leisure on a mile marker.
> View attachment 474516
> 
> ...





biggs682 said:


> Looks like a utility marker


Old GPO marker. Missing the numbers/letters combination.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (9 Jul 2019)

Took a hike up Dumyat (near Stirling) yesterday to do a SOTA activation

Trig





FB




Beacon, no doubt to warn us of smelly, lice-ridden, unkempt invaders from the south


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jul 2019)

Pontefract Road
Ferrybridge




Benchmark is on the other side of the bridge, but at 'my side of the road'
The Station was up the access-track (as it is now) immediately to my right



_North Eastern Railway_, in the early 1900s

Old Ferrybridge School, to the left, in the Geograph picture
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3516276


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jul 2019)

_Church Of All-Saints_
Ackton Lane
Featherstone




It's to the left (west) of the Tower



Supposedly dating back (in small sections) to the 12th Century - a back (north) wall, & rebuilt in the 16th Century




https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101288962-church-of-all-saints-featherstone#.XSS7LndFzIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2628020


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jul 2019)

(ex) _Golden Lion_
Sessions House Yard
Pontefract
Some nice, remaining, glass









Pontefract Magistrates Court, to the left 
(now closed, & an antique centre, Cases are heard in Wakefield & Leeds)

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/241703


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2019)

A pre 1963 box, reused after the station(Queensbury) closed.




An Edward VII post box, blanked off but left in place. Outside what was the Post Office in Queensbury.









Ideas, anyone?


----------



## Drago (10 Jul 2019)

Little Linford.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Little Linford.
> 
> View attachment 474840
> View attachment 474841



Did you pop up into Gayhurst ?


----------



## Drago (10 Jul 2019)

At Mary's Church, Haversham.








biggs682 said:


> Did you pop up into Gayhurst ?



Went through Gayhurst on the way. Didn't stop at the trig point as bagged that before.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2019)

A few finds on this mornings pedal. 






A George V1 postbox. 






A very big Mile Post.






And a different utility plaque. All three in Desborough. 






And, in Braybrooke, a plaque on the bridge over the River Jordan (no, it isn't deep and wide at this point!)


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2019)

Never spotted that mile post in Desborough @PeteXXX


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2019)

As I was riding towards it, I thought.. Ahhhh.. a war memorial!
Then I noticed the mileages


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> As I was riding towards it, I thought.. Ahhhh.. a war memorial!
> Then I noticed the mileages


For the driver of horse drawn coaches.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (16 Jul 2019)

Quarrier's Village , an almost gone





Port Glasgow
the castle once christened 'the castle built between two shipyards', more a fortified house





Old 'Goliath crane' pontoon





Attempt to demolish


We used to launch these here


Area now a housing estate, shopping park and public/cycle shared walkway


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jul 2019)

Newmarket House
(old CastleGate Lane)
Stanley (as it still is, at this location, Leeds border follows the M62 along here)
Very much a back-water, & probably a forgotten 'BM'?

This was a farm, then I remember it as a restaurant, offices
Now there's a Mews to the rear (converted, & extended out-buildings)

Junction 30/M62 is less than 300 yards away (behind me, in the central photo)






It's on the top of the rise to the right; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2734881
Road, rose to span the railway here; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4321439

Pre-dual-carriagewaying of Aberford Road (A642) the central picture was Aberford Road, as it rose to bridge a railway (East & West Yorkshire Union Railway)
It can be seen in this link, use the blue-slider to go to modern aerial photography; https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=18&lat=53.7247&lon=-1.4600&layers=168&b=1
(old kerbstones are still visible in the undergrowth, as the pavement is now a footpath (centre photo)


And, a 1960s(?) image of the area, looking northwards from Stanley, towards the location of jct 30
Railway bridge, in the immediate foreground, & the forthcoming M62 being levelled out, in the mid-distance



Scroll down to; _Robin Hood to Patrick Green & River Calder (Colliery line)_
http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/E&WYUR.htm


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jul 2019)

Peggottys Fish Shop
Commercial Street
Rothwell

Just off the pedestrianised section of Commercial Street, & near the Blackburn Hall







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1564324


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jul 2019)

Locomotives
John O'Gaunts
('top end' of) Rothwell

Along the A639 Pontefract Road, which becomes Leeds Road (& crosses jct 44/M1)








They're all along the red scroll-work
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3589780

The 'East & West Yorkshire Union Railway' went under Pontefract Road here, to service Rothwell Haigh (aka_ Fanny Pit_) Colliery, via a spur 
https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=15&lat=53.7635&lon=-1.4801&layers=10&b=1

Scroll down to *Rose Pit*, for the topic photograph

(Rose & Fanny/Francesca being the daughter of one of the owners)


----------



## Bobby Mhor (18 Jul 2019)

Three from t'other day.
My intended route road was closed so a divert and three more marks
nr Bishopton


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2019)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Three from t'other day.
> My intended route road was closed so a divert and three more marks
> nr Bishopton
> View attachment 475957
> ...


What stone is the first pic carved in to?
Looks a bit lumpy!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (18 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> What stone is the first pic carved in to?
> Looks a bit lumpy!


I haven't a clue but I'm sure it isn't local stone..
Most local stone is igneous or occasional sandstone..
there is a few of these stone 'post' types around the area, I assume a contractor must have been built them (see example, not the actual one), I'll swing by at some point and have a closer look, I know of three with marks but this is the only one which I can see one on..a good excuse to go check the others

Any geologists out there?


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jul 2019)

It appears to be Tufa, a porous limestone which occurs in areas with a lot of calcium carbonate. Like hot springs.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jul 2019)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2019)

_Town Hall_
Wood Street
Wakefield

There's 2, circa 30 feet apart




The 2nd mark, is by my bike
The 1st is 'two (large) windows' to the left of the door



From Wood Street
The BMs are on the Lee Street facade, where the silver B*W is exiting



https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101258995-town-hall-wakefield-north-ward#.XTCXcXdFzIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5830579


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2019)

Stained Glass of Town Hall
_Elliotts_ (a bar) doorway
_George & Crown Yard_
(parallel to Wood Street, running from Chancery Lane to MaryGate)






Looking in the opposite direction, towards MaryGate; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1026921


Looking back up _G&CY _to the Town Hall


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2019)

_St Austins _
Wentworth Terrace



Also, a blue plaque;




Awkward to photograph due to foliage & traffic
BM on the wall behind my bike



https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-gate-piers-wakefield-north-ward#.XTCZVndFzIU


It almost takes up the entire length of the street!
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1220295


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2019)

_38 Bond Street_
Wakefield

Quite an influential woman!!!






The row to the extreme left
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/994512


https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/new...til-death-for-equal-votes-for-women-1-9487494


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2019)

9 Wentworth Terrace (opposite St Austins!)
Wakefield






Sisters of the novelist; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Gissing
The family home is elsewhere in Wakefield; _Thompson_s_ Yard_, off WestGate

https://www.wakefieldexpress.co.uk/...le-mark-on-our-children-s-education-1-9307589


St Austins to the left/Gissing residence to the right; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/654100


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jul 2019)

On the Black Bull pub in Firbeck South Yorkshire


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jul 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> 9 Wentworth Terrace (opposite St Austins!)
> Wakefield
> 
> 
> ...


New Grub Street!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> New Grub Street!


Yes, one of Georges


----------



## Bobby Mhor (19 Jul 2019)

A FB today
Inchinnan in the local school...







Gravity Aided said:


> It appears to be Tufa, a porous limestone which occurs in areas with a lot of calcium carbonate. Like hot springs.


Was in the area today but never headed across,
next time I'll have a closer look at the type of stone


----------



## Bobby Mhor (20 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> What stone is the first pic carved in to?
> Looks a bit lumpy!





Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 475974


Just had a long prowl about online,
as Igneous rock is main rock type in this area,
the specimen 





is possibly extrusive igneous rock..
(it's all in the micro bubbles.)
a better example




a little later in Kilbarchan


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jul 2019)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Just had a long prowl about online,
> as Igneous rock is main rock type in this area,
> the specimen
> View attachment 476252
> ...


Like Porphyry?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (21 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Like Porphyry?


I don’t think so, porphyry has crystals, this rock had gas bubbles when it cooled rapidly which has led to having a honeycombed effect


I think


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jul 2019)

A new to me benchmark just up from the war memorial in Wadenhoe.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Jul 2019)

Any idea what this is? It's in bottom of a ditch on public footpath


----------



## tom73 (21 Jul 2019)

Early morning ride to Emley,the mast is well known to many in Yorkshire. Providing TV and radio signal since the early 70's it replacers the earlier tower that fell down in 1969 due to ice on support wires. The top of the tower is 1,949 feet above sea level. It takes 7 minute lift ride to the top standing at 1,084 feet high still the tallest freestanding structure in UK and become Listed grade II in 2002.

The mast to the right is temporary as the main transmitter is being upgraded over next few years.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jul 2019)

Phaeton said:


> View attachment 476360
> View attachment 476361
> Any idea what this is? It's in bottom of a ditch on public footpath


No idea.. Boundary post of some sort?
I try and clear the undergrowth around anything like this that I find lest it vanish into history..


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jul 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Heath Pinfold*
> 
> Practically every building in Heath, which is deemed a '_conservation village_' to the south-east, of Wakefield is listed
> 
> ...



And, a video, to illustrate my point


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0NjmxmjU6U&feature=youtu.be&fbclid=IwAR2gSRORhTlphnRZh19rkh8Q4ZM0swo9alVMWxfqKRWXIuvdBwCyA5vQzyY


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2019)

Thursday 25th
Selby Abbey








BM's on the south-east face (right-side, in this picture)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5944755





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101132591-church-of-st-mary-and-st-germain-selby-abbey-selby


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2019)

Thursday 25th

Gowthorpe (name of A19, as it approaches Abbey, through town centre)
Selby

A very 60s/early 70's frieze on a wall








Downstairs is a bookies, upstairs is an accountants/book-keepers


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2019)

Thursday 25th

_George Inn_
Market Place (off The Crescent)
Selby

Bacchus, I presume







Figurine, is located by the 2nd hanging basket, to right of the 'archway', in this link; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5944750








https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101132543-the-george-inn-selby#.XTqvAndFzIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2019)

Thursday 25th

Bawtry Road (A1041)
Selby 

Just to the south-side of the bridge over the Selby Canal










https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6045601


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2019)

Thursday 25th
Circa 1/2 mile south of the A63 'Selby ByPass', after crossing the Selby Canal
Brayton


Quite well hidden in the hedgerow
I'd spotted it before, but there was generally too much traffic to pull up safely, without impeding flow











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6056601

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...junction-with-barff-lane-brayton#.XTqv-ndFzIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2019)

Thursday 25th

OuseGate
Selby 
('yards from' the Station, and between the swingbridges; A19 & the railway)

What was (is?)_ The Station_ pub













Not sure if it's still open, whilst for sale, as there's still furniture inside?


https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101365803-the-station-public-house-selby#.XTq1DHdFzIU


Can be seen, to the left of the frame; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1319610


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2019)

Dinnertime, today

Market Cross
High Ackworth

Junction of Pontefract Road, & Purston Lane

BM is a block to the right of my 'bars














It's also visible in this picture, peeking out from behind the metal post; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3039799

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101025000-village-cross-ackworth


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2019)

Dinnertime, today

Barnsley Road (A628)
Ackworth

Built as a Primitive Methodist Chapel












No picture on Geograph, but it's opposite the Chemist; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4099873


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2019)

Dinner-time, today
Obelisk/guide-post (easier to read, from the drivers position, of a 'stage-coach')
One of three, in the village!!
Junction of Barnsley Road (A628), & Bell Lane
Ackworth

Bell Lane was the route to Pontefract when this was built























https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/927291

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...outh-side-of-junction-with-bell-lane-ackworth


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2019)

Dinner-time, today
Wragby
Wakefield - Doncaster Road (A638)
Almost opposite the (vehicular) entrance to Nostell Priory






It's on the 'extension' to the rear of the house





Looking left (south-east), 'BM' house to my '2 oclock' postion






Probably taken, near the 'Warning Arrows' https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1749033


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2019)

_Ackworth Old Hall_
Purston Lane
High Ackworth

Allegedly once part of the personal estate of Charles 1 (*1)*










I used to pass this everyday, when I did the school-run (up to 5th year), & also run past it a lot, when I was a club member (both on the road, & on the public footpath just to the south of it)
We knew the family that owned this slightly, as one of their children were in my daughters year at School
My wife's been in the house, but I haven't

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ed-garden-wall-to-front-ackworth#.XTsXR3dFzIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4401428
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5721496

Survey; https://archaeologydataservice.ac.u...902-1/dissemination/pdf/csarchae1-48446_1.pdf

*1.* See section_ 6.4 _of the survey


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jul 2019)

Hopefully, weather dependant, & if I ride an alternative route home tomorrow afternoon (I finish work @14:30), I've got another 4, or 5, to collect/photograph

On one road; a Bridge/a cemetary lodge
Another road; gatepost/ 2 on a stone-wall over 1/2mile long

Granted, they're there on the 1905 25" OS map


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jul 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Hopefully, weather dependant, & if I ride an alternative route home tomorrow afternoon (I finish work @14:30), I've got another 4, or 5, to collect/photograph
> 
> On one road; a Bridge/a cemetary lodge
> Another road; gatepost/ 2 on a stone-wall over 1/2mile long
> ...



The cemetery lodge is rendered, & some new brickwork
The gate-post & wall have been rebuilt in patches, due to collapse/RTC damage over the years, so epic fail there

There is also a private 16th century water-tower, with a 'BM', but it's in the middle of a field, via a path, so will be rather muddy at the moment


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jul 2019)

_Wakefield Bridge _
KirkGate
Locally known as Chantry Bridge, after the Bridge Chapel on it

A couple of centuries of smoke/pollution has weathered the stone (but not as bad as the Chapel frontage; pre restoration)




https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101273508-wakefield-bridge-wakefield-east-ward







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2761575

Twice widened (1758 & 1797), as can be seen from underneath (too much water in the Calder today!). so this is an old image 
Oldest side, as you can expect on the Chapel side (down-stream) - Gothic Arches
The modern (circa 1930) bridge can be seen through the arches


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jul 2019)

Not my pics, but a Brazilian mate of mine is out in France watching the TdF, and he sent me these pics of a French BM/Height marker.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 Aug 2019)

Chance find when out doing lunch with Mrs M
nr Denny...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Aug 2019)

KIngs Road Bridge
Foxholes Lane
Altofts
(over the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal)








It's on the other side of the bridge, but on 'our' side of the canal; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3278130​

Looking towards Birkwood & 'Stanley Ferry'



Towards Fairies Hill, & Castleford
The road-bridge is the M62, between jcts 30 & 31





Just beyond the third boat, can be seen a filled in Lock, that connected with the River Calder, with probably a 20 foot 'drop'; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6093198



From the 'river' side of the Canal; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1941714


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Aug 2019)

tom73 said:


> Early morning ride out stopped off at Royd Moor view point. I've gone past a few times but never been inside.
> 
> 1000 sq mile view, 1080 ft above sea level. Built with 125 tonnes of stone
> 
> One near by village I often go though was home to Nicholas Saunderson scientist and mathematician known as "blind professor" (1687-1739) who over came hardship and disability and went on to hold the Lucasian Chair of Mathematics at Cambridge. (other holders inc Newton, Babbage and Hawking) Just show anything is possible.



Been up there quite a few times, over the years, on bike, driving & even running!!!
Run up the UCR (High Bank Lane), in the 'Thurlstone Chase' trail-race, driven up it too (when I had my Discovery & 110)

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1499959


*EDIT @ 21:40
*
http://pfrac.co.uk/club-races/thurlstone-chase/

My old Discovery on High Bank Lane 
I px'd this in January 2006 - coincidentally at a garage in Millhouse Green!!
*


*

*
*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Aug 2019)

tom73 said:


> Early morning ride to Emley,the mast is well known to many in Yorkshire. Providing TV and radio signal since the early 70's it replacers the earlier tower that fell down in 1969 due to ice on support wires. The top of the tower is 1,949 feet above sea level. It takes 7 minute lift ride to the top standing at 1,084 feet high still the tallest freestanding structure in UK and become Listed grade II in 2002.
> 
> The mast to the right is temporary as the main transmitter is being upgraded over next few years.
> 
> View attachment 476443



I remember when there used to be an ice-cream van in the car-park, as people drove up there in summer to look at the mast & the view
Inside the mast; https://www.28dayslater.co.uk/threads/emley-moor-tower.19393/#post-305867

And, the old mast that collapsed, part of it had a second life!!!
I'll have to attach a few photographs later, when I go back upstairs & get an external hard-drive

*EDIT @ 21:30*
This is the Control Tower, at Boshaw Whams Reservoir 
(south-east of Holmfirth) & is possibly unique, as it's part of the old mast!!

Taken on Monday 30th October 2017










https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/huddersfield-sailing-club-race-control-tower


----------



## tom73 (3 Aug 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I remember when there used to be an ice-cream van in the car-park, as people drove up there in summer to look at the mast & the view
> Inside the mast; https://www.28dayslater.co.uk/threads/emley-moor-tower.19393/#post-305867
> 
> And, the old mast that collapsed, part of it had a second life!!!
> I'll have to attach a few photographs later, when I go back upstairs & get an external hard-drive



Yes me too from what I remember it was quite nice ice cream too. 

As for the mast now you've said it I seam to remember it's now part of some sailing club H.Q ?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Damn the man to Hades!
> 
> 
> Bobby Mhor said:
> ...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Aug 2019)

@tom73
See above what you've just wrote, I edited, as you typed


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Aug 2019)

Stanley Road
EastMoor
Wakefield


A brave lady







Buried with full military honours!!

See 'Career', for how she perished; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nellie_Spindler

Can't find a picture, but it's behind this camerawoman; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/759933
Above the blue shutter, in my shot below




*EDIT*
Monday 5th August @ 15:50

Minnie Wood, the Nurse who comforted Spindler, in her last few minutes, was also from Wakefield
Wood received the Military Cross, for her part in this bombardment!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Aug 2019)

This morning
_

Ashfields_ (*1*)
(alongside) Half Moon Lake

Also, part of the _Trans-Pennine Trail_









Location here; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2571198

*1.* Which gives an accurate idea of what the area was/is
All of the ash from the boilers at Wakefield Power Station was dumped here, in places you can still see bare ash
I remember it as being totally barren, before anything grew (believe it was partially 'top-soiled)
'WPS' was demolished in 1991


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Aug 2019)

A 'Needle' on Ramsgate seafront, on today's walk..


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Aug 2019)

Apparently, there's an Edward VIII postbox on the seafront here, as well.
I shall explore!


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Aug 2019)

Tadaaaa....


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 478668
> 
> 
> View attachment 478667
> ...


And the haystack?


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Aug 2019)

A few more from today's wander around Ramsgate.






A VR postbox at the bottom of the High Street,






Then, hidden behind a newer box, outside the Post Office, lurked a BM.






A large, but vanishing, BM on St George's Church, at the top of the High Street was my final one of the day.
Tomorrow, I should get the chance to bag summat on the North side of the Isle of Thanet.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Aug 2019)

Slim pickins in Margate, today..
Even this BM was in Cliftonville, on St Ann's Church!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Aug 2019)

_Aire & Calder Navigation Canal_ towpath
(between 'Stanley Ferry' & Birkwood Lock)

Due to the closure (for 3 weeks) of Birkwood Road, I'm having to use a trio of alternative routes to/home from work

This is one route
Getting onto the canal towpath, by the bridge, denoted by the blue-circle (which is also approximately where the road is closed)
The tow-path's_ interesting _at 04:30 on a morning...…...
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1843508

29 miles to (the port of) Goole


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Aug 2019)

I've just dug out another few pics from my tour.






A metal milepost in Shap, that I noticed on my OS map as I plotted some of the ride.






Before the metal post, however, there was an even older stone marker! Who knew that the A6 was that ancient!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Aug 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I've just dug out another few pics from my tour.
> 
> View attachment 479047
> 
> ...



It is indeed, an ancient way, the Monks (& their traders) travelled that route to Shap Abbey




There's also this one, that I spotted back in February


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Aug 2019)

Interesting signage on Ramsgate Maritime museum..


----------



## Bobby Mhor (9 Aug 2019)

Four day break on the Isle of Mull,

I looked for them in the area I was based, one, just one found
Dervaig, wall





Did the visit across to Iona yesterday..

One on the local church
Iona, Church of Scotland





and on the building in this photo (yes, it WAS that sunny)




the mark




one pic from inside..





our @classic33 now in the vegetable business on the island


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Aug 2019)

Thete


Bobby Mhor said:


> Four day break on the Isle of Mull,
> 
> I looked for them in the area I was based, one, just one found
> Dervaig, wall
> ...


There's a few (bagged) in Tobermory, plus the Edward V111 postbox by the harbour, to check out..


----------



## Bobby Mhor (9 Aug 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Thete
> 
> There's a few (bagged) in Tobermory, plus the Edward V111 postbox by the harbour, to check out..


I was in Tobermory,
not one of my favourite places plus I'd other hills to climb, as you know
It was chaotic on my two brief visits over the short time we were there.
I should maybe have read up a bit more but my mind was on the task ahead
I knew about the FBM but never bothered...
I can return..


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Aug 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I have loads of pics to post, as I head up the country, but will have to wait until I get home in a week, or so...
> I couldn't resist the Tobermory finds, though!!
> 
> View attachment 469906
> ...



@Bobby Mhor
Yes, Tobermory is a bit too touristy, but my ferry crossing to Gilchoan sailed/chugged from there


----------



## Bobby Mhor (9 Aug 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> @Bobby Mhor
> Yes, Tobermory is a bit too touristy, but my ferry crossing to Gilchoan sailed/chugged from there


Lovely part of the world, I had been over in 2011 to 'do' Ben More (plus some radio work on the top) but I'd promised Mrs M a trip over,
I did the the circuit of the island from Craignure anti clockwise,
lovely island ,and don't mention campervans


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2019)

A new to me benchmark this morning and yet again another one I have ridden past loads of times .







On the garden wall of Porters Lodge just before Lamport on the road from Old


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Aug 2019)

Photographed, whilst waiting for; https://www.railwaytouring.net/uk-day-trips/the-waverley-1
_

Old Great North Road_
Micklefield
The village wasn't bypassed, until into the 60's, so all the north-bound traffic passed under this bridge, as it did innumerable other towns/villages on the _GNR_ route

The bridge carries the (_North Eastern Railway_, as was) between Leeds & York
Immediately east of the station (quite literally a couple of dozen yards), there's a junction
North-east for York
South-east for Selby






Looking south








https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101419087-old-north-road-bridge-hul413-micklefield#.XU_lmndFzIU



From the southern side; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3070295




Housing, at the Station
Presumably the original Station buildings, but shown on the _'British Listed Buildings_' link as warehousing; dual purpose?!
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5333939

Downstairs had a new window, & there's solar panels on the roof...….



And from the access road, to the Selby/York platform & car-park





*EDIT @ 15:05*
Built 1830 - 1834; https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1419087
One reason given is;
_Engineer: designed by James Walker, a renowned C19 engineer, who constructed the line with a four-track bed and distinctive, single-span overbridges with unprecedented spans of 60ft (18.2m) rather than the standard 30ft (9.1m) span and twin-span bridges used by other early and later railway engineers_

Plus, it's endured almost 200 years of vastly increased rail-traffic, at much higher speeds/weights than could have ever been envisaged by the engineers/architects
And..... the road traffic on the _Great North Road_ too!
Granted, Micklefield was bypassed before even 32 tons was allowed on British roads, but 20 tons of loaded wagon, constant road-traffic, *and*, the 'indivisible loads' of 100 tons (or more??) passing under it, & shaking the foundations

Four years to design & build!?!?!
Nowadays, the public enquiry & planning procedures would take as long!


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2019)

A mate just sent me this pic. It's at the end of Southend pier.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 Aug 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 479575
> 
> 
> A mate just sent me this pic. It's at the end of Southend pier.


Might be no erse in it, place letters etc in a bottle


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2019)

A few finds on my ride to Bugbrooke, today. 






Blisworth, on the bus shelter, attached to the Royal Oak pub. 











And a post box I've driven past so many times, but with nowhere to stop, I made the effort and bagged a nice one by the gates to Courteenhall Farm.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2019)

A couple of new to me finds this morning.









A nice benchmark only yard's from the main entrance to Holdenby house.









Then this faceplate on church like building just before the Holdenby house entrance.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Aug 2019)

A couple of BMs on today's ride.





This one in Old that I've posted before, but it's been cleaned up, and saved, by the owner. I had a chat with him last time I was there, admiring a nearby BM (in his haulage business yard) when he pointed me in the direction of this one 20 yards down the road.






And this in Scaldwell, on the corner of the lane that ex cricketer Alan Lamb lives in. I've got a feeling that @biggs682 beat me to this one?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Aug 2019)

@PeteXXX yes I did that one a while back and the two in Old as well .

Didn't know about the Alan Lamb fact


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> @PeteXXX yes I did that one a while back and the two in Old as well .
> 
> Didn't know about the Alan Lamb fact


I sorted his fish pond for him


----------



## Katherine (20 Aug 2019)

I only noticed the bm on this stone signpost as I happened to glance back at it as I passed. I've gone up that lane many times now when holidaying in Cornwall as it is on the National Cycle Route 3.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Aug 2019)

Whilst driving to Birmingham, on Saturday, to take daughter to new house (ready for Uni), I passed a couple of 'traditional' Fire Stations

You know the type, stone façade, big red (wooden) doors
Like they're in 'Trumpton'!!

Sorry, no photographs, as I was in a LWB Mercedes Sprinter van, & parking would have been awkward, even if I'd seen them in time
Both were on/alongside the A38 (as I presume it still is, in the city centre)


----------



## Bobby Mhor (21 Aug 2019)

Got a visit from 'The Fairy' which curtailed my 'out' today and took short route back to base BUT I picked up three marks I'd passed (car)..
Larbert 




Camelon, Bridge




Camelon, Church




Church mark


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Aug 2019)

A nice, well maintained Edward VII postbox in Gorleston, spotted on an ice cream hunt whilst at work...


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Aug 2019)

Just one find this morning as I wasn't really on a Trig Hunt.. 
A Harrold BM, on the corner of the High Street and Dove Lane, on today's ride.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 481740
> 
> 
> Just one find this morning as I wasn't really on a Trig Hunt..
> A Harrold BM, on the corner of the High Street and Dove Lane, on today's ride.



There's another one just as you enter the village from Olney way


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Aug 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Whilst driving to Birmingham, on Saturday, to take daughter to new house (ready for Uni), I passed a couple of 'traditional' Fire Stations
> 
> You know the type, stone façade, big red (wooden) doors
> Like they're in 'Trumpton'!!
> ...



Went down again, Sunday tea-time. but in my Octavia this time
I parked very briefly, on the entrance to the yard, not in front of the doors











There's a far more ornate (former) station. near Snow Hill Station (if I have my bearings correct, but that would take planning to photograph)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1894131


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2019)

I cleared a few leaves & cobwebs off this iron utility plaque on a florists business on Harborough Road yesterday.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Sep 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 482959
> 
> 
> I cleared a few leaves & cobwebs off this iron utility plaque on a florists business on Harborough Road yesterday.


Maybe when the tuck-pointers come in, they can hit that plaque with a brass wire wheel, as well.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Sep 2019)

Northfield Railway Station
Birmingham

'Bank Holiday Monday' (26th August)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Sep 2019)

_Kings Road Lock_ 'Occupation Bridge'
Foxholes Lane
Altofts
The River Calder provides the parish boundary, with Stanley, over the far side (100 yards to the north, or the left, in 2nd picture)

Circa 12:45, today
Aire & Calder Navigation Canal

I'd looked for this one before, but not seen it, as I thought it was on the other side of the Canal
I only saw it, on Sunday, as SWMBO & I had a short pootle along the towpath, & approached the bridge, from the opposite direction to my ride today (ie; we came from the M62 viaduct)






Occupation Bridge, with identical stonework to 'Birkwood Bridge' (also occupation bridge)
The large rectangular blue object in the distance, is a truck on the M62 viaduct, that crosses the Canal, between jcts 30 & 21





The benchmark is 'hidden' by the wooden pole, as I look at it




https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5701994


_'Foxholes' Lock'_
Stopped & filled in
I'm not sure when it happened, but it's still shown as in use, on a 1960; 1/25,000
There's probably a 15 foot difference in water levels, when the Calder is at normal water
The Calder is only 30 foot, or so away, just beyond the trees





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1941711
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3278080
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1941716


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Sep 2019)

Wakefield Corporation Water Works
Station Road
Altofts

At the junction with Greenfield Road, & the bridleway to Alftofts Hall Road

Very definitely pre-1974 boundary changes, & I'd guess at 1920's - 1930's??

There are three side by side, all with the 'WCWW' on them














They're approximately, where the opposing vehicle is; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2762288


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Wakefield Corporation Water Works
> Station Road
> Altofts
> 
> ...


Wakefield Council Water Works(WCWW)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Wakefield Council Water Works(WCWW)


When I was a kid (7, 8, 9?), my grandfather was a dustman, & always referred to it as the _'Corporation'_, hence I always think of that era, with that name
(he worked for the Wakefield services)


----------



## Bobby Mhor (5 Sep 2019)

Took a run out to Linlithgow along the Union Canal, intended to find and follow the John Muir Route then join NCN 76 back to Falkirk.
Couldn't resist a trip up to Linlithgow Palace,
the birthplace of Mary, Queen of Scots
With her head in place




Linlithgow Palace




What a f'in stupid place to have a car park (imho)
the mark (not on OS D/base, but shows on 1st edition 1843-1882 map)




Adjacent is St Michael's Church with its aluminium crown spire




and its bolt




Finally, a mark seen on the Main St


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Sep 2019)

I took a stroll around High Wycombe this evening. Poor pickin's.. Maybe because it was dusk, and not so easy to spot stuff.






Easy to spot were the mile markers on this building.. 






Not so easy was a scrubby looking BM (must have been the last chiselling job on a Friday afternoon!) on the corner of a building on the High Street.
Still, it was a couple of miles exercise instead of sitting in the cab..


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Sep 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I took a stroll around High Wycombe this evening. Poor pickin's.. Maybe because it was dusk, and not so easy to spot stuff.
> 
> View attachment 483881
> 
> ...


Inn, where the stage coaches stopped?


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Inn, where the stage coaches stopped?


Quite probably. It's an old town, on the London to Oxford route.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Sep 2019)

A new to me benchmark as you come in to Gayton after the two bridges .









@PeteXXX have you done this one ?


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Sep 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A new to me benchmark as you come in to Gayton after the two bridges .
> 
> View attachment 483952
> View attachment 483953
> ...


I don't think so..


----------



## Drago (7 Sep 2019)

I've ridden past that totally oblivious.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Sep 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I don't think so..



Fair enough 



Drago said:


> I've ridden past that totally oblivious.



It jumped out at me so had to stop


----------



## Bobby Mhor (7 Sep 2019)

Another two,
one from my Union Canal jaunt
near Polmont..another not listed in the OS DB, BM seen on OS map 1843-1882.





School in nearby Camelon


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2019)

Lower side of the former goods yard entrance(lower), South Gate.





The one on the upper goods yard entrance(lower) has gone.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (9 Sep 2019)

SV Tenacious berthed at Customhouse Quay, Greenock this morning
Info on ship HERE










and the spoiler, the delivery


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Sep 2019)

Bridge Road
_between the old & new alignments_
Horbury Bridge

A642/Huddersfield Road (to most in Wakefield), also known as _Austerlands Turn-Pike_, in days gone-by






The Church stood near this row



https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4634071


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onward,_Christian_Soldiers#Early_history


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Sep 2019)

Only a couple of hundred yards, from the commemorative stone (above), there stands 'Calder Bridge'

It has 2 plaques, one of each side of the road

A642 Bridge Road (aka Huddersfield Road/_Austerlands Turn-Pike_)

This one is on the south-eastern side, & is the original
(heading out towards the Mining Museum, & Huddersfield)






By my front wheel





On the north-western side (towards Wakefield), for the rebuild, after damage by very high waters






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/946848


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Sep 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Only a couple of hundred yards, from the commemorative stone (above), there stands 'Calder Bridge'
> 
> It has 2 plaques, one of each side of the road
> 
> A642 Bridge Road (aka Huddersfield Road/_Austerlands Turn-Pike_)




Not a new photograph, taken August 2018, whilst heading to the last _Leafers At T'Pit_ show at Caphouse Colliery (aka National Coal Mining Museum)


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10215395521673529&set=a.10215346659091995&type=3&theater



https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6126445
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Austerlands


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2019)

Nice face plate on Clipston church


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Sep 2019)

Took daughter into Leeds this morning, parked on the old Tetleys site & walked up, crossing Leeds Bridge

It's on the left 'abutment'/pillar, as you head towards Lower Briggate (on the 'outer' side of the Aire)











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3635709
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3481048

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101255873-leeds-bridge-city-and-hunslet-ward


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Sep 2019)

Took daughter into Leeds this morning, parked on the old Tetleys site & walked up, crossing Leeds Bridge

By the New Penny, Lower Briggate, a rather vibrant telephone box
And, not the Rainbow Bridge, that Heimdall guards


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Sep 2019)

Took daughter into Leeds this morning, parked on the old Tetleys site & walked up
She needed to go to the Apple Store, in Trinity(?) Centre
I was very taken with the PackHorse









And the Owl, on the upper levels


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Sep 2019)

Took daughter into Leeds this morning, parked on the old Tetleys site & walked up
After visiting the Apple Store, & before her friend met her, & I left them to their own devices, & had a walk round, till the car-park ticket expired

Corn Exchange












https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3892678

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101255771-corn-exchange-city-and-hunslet-ward#.XX-P7XdFzIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Sep 2019)

*New*
Took daughter into Leeds this morning, parked on the old Tetleys site & walked up
After visiting the Apple Store, & before her friend met her, & I left them to their own devices, & had a walk round, till the car-park ticket expired

Railway bridge, over KirkGate













https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/187299


----------



## DCBassman (16 Sep 2019)

VR wall box, Liddaton Green, West Devon.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Sep 2019)

Took daughter into Leeds this morning, parked on the old Tetleys site & walked up
After visiting the Apple Store, & before her friend met her, & I left them to their own devices, & had a walk round, till the car-park ticket expired

'Duck & Drake'
KirkGate







Beyond saving, just in the side-yard, before the railway bridge


----------



## Alex H (19 Sep 2019)

On a house in Felton






From today's ride - this is the first time (I think) I've ever seen a distance of 1/3rd mile on a sign. Anyone else seen it used?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (19 Sep 2019)

Laurieston (near Falkirk), church




nearby milepost




Hadn't seen any like this before, then saw about five or six
ER I assume Edward? age unknown..




Laurieston again




Got another in that area and one later in Larbert.....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Sep 2019)

Hope to get a few good shots this week, as we're _Birmingham bound_
Again

I have a 'hit-list', for the area, we'll be in


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2019)

A good haul today 






First up a nice benchmark on at Mary's church in Bletsoe . 






Then another one on All saints church in Riseley .






And this one on what I think is a school building about 100 yards from Riseley church.


----------



## tom73 (21 Sep 2019)

oh my eyes uncoordinated bottle cage


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Sep 2019)

Just a quickie on Aylesbury train station today, found on a 45 minute walk as I got unloaded nearby.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2019)

Opposite what used to be the Court House, Cheapside, Bradford.




Nearby George VII post box


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Sep 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Hope to get a few good shots this week, as we're _Birmingham bound_
> Again
> I have a 'hit-list', for the area, we'll be in


Back 
Got a few

_Guillotine Locks_
Stratford-on-Avon Canal
Lifford Lane (*1*)
Kings Norton/Lifford





















*1. *The bridge carrying the road, helps to form the lock chamber
Well, it's seemingly more of a sluice for the water levels, rather than a_ true_ lock​
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...cester-and-birmingham-canal-kings-norton-ward

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6019725
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1726258


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Sep 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Hope to get a few good shots this week, as we're _Birmingham bound_
> Again
> 
> I have a 'hit-list', for the area, we'll be in



Back 
Got a few

Toll-House/'Keepers House'
Sadly, under renovation & scaffolded/sheeted
Junction of _Worcester & Birmingham Canal. _with the_ Stratford-on-Avon Canal_
(off) Lifford Lane 
Kings Norton/Lifford














*What it should look like;*
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6019710
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1727227

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...the-stratford-on-avon-canal-kings-norton-ward


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Sep 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Hope to get a few good shots this week, as we're _Birmingham bound_
> Again
> 
> I have a 'hit-list', for the area, we'll be in



Back ​
 Got a few

Junction of _Worcester & Birmingham Canal. _with the_ Stratford-on-Avon Canal_
(off) Lifford Lane 
Kings Norton/Lifford


_The 'Roving Bridge'_





















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1727228


https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...the-stratford-on-avon-canal-kings-norton-ward
​


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Sep 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Hope to get a few good shots this week, as we're _Birmingham bound_
> Again
> 
> I have a 'hit-list', for the area, we'll be in



Back ​

 Got a few

Junction of _Worcester & Birmingham Canal. _with the_ Stratford-on-Avon Canal_
(off) Lifford Lane 
Kings Norton/Lifford

Signpost & mile-post
















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1727228

​

​


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Sep 2019)

Saturday 21st

Junction of Bristol Road & Oak Tree Lane
Selly Oak







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1280534


----------



## Bobby Mhor (28 Sep 2019)

Out and about today..
While Mrs M had a trip to her favourite baker (about 100 miles away)
I'd a quick look for three nearby marks but only one found..
Broughty Ferry (Old Post Office now a Pub)




Took a roundabout way home
had spotted this on a recent drive by so bagged, so parked up next to a white Audi..
I wonder why all of a sudden they sat up  (caught rotten)
Blairingone Parish Church




and its Flush Bracket





and drove into the small local school car park to turn and saw this -
Blairingone school


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Sep 2019)

A couple of finds on today's ride.. 







A BM on a terraced house by the corner of Stratford Road and Clarence Street.







And another on All Saints Church, Stratford. 

Plus.... A bonus chance meeting with @Drago in his home village as I pedalled through...


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (28 Sep 2019)

Sorry for the lack of activity on this thread recently. A few from my wanders around Leeds and outskirts.




Leeds Cathedral.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (28 Sep 2019)

The recently refurbished Leeds Bridge.




Not much of this mark left after they sandblasted the stone. Though it is still visible.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (28 Sep 2019)

Yeadon Town Hall.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (28 Sep 2019)

Saxton Gardens,Leeds. I have seen loads more GR post boxes,but haven't had the opportunity to bag them yet.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (28 Sep 2019)

No idea what this is,or what the letters mean. Outside the Robin Hood pub (formerly the Tut 'n' Shive) in Yeadon.


----------



## Drago (28 Sep 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Plus.... A bonus chance meeting with @Drago in his home village as I pedalled through...



I was walking through the village minding my own business when I heard a voice behind growl "give me your money or I'll shank you!" I turned around and it was PeteXXX. My how we both laughed as he threw my empty wallet on the ground and rode off!


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> I was walking through the village minding my own business when I heard a voice behind growl "give me your money or I'll shank you!" I turned around and it was PeteXXX. My how w3 both laughed as he threw my empty wallet on the ground and rode off!


I thought you'd have more ££ that that!


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2019)

Was good to see you Pete, and cracking that you blagged some Benchmarks too. It's really humbling that my idea has people cranking out the extra miles to find these things. Makes the CTCs equivalent look like the contrived and boring exercise that it is. Perhaps I should write an article for their chipwrapper about Benchmark bagging as an incentive to ride and explore?

BTW, did the main purpose of your ride go OK?


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Was good to see you Pete, and cracking that you blagged some Benchmarks too. It's really humbling that my idea has people cranking out the extra miles to find these things. Makes the CTCs equivalent look like the contrived and boring exercise that it is. Perhaps I should write an article for their chipwrapper about Benchmark bagging as an incentive to ride and explore?
> 
> BTW, did the main purpose of your ride go OK?


Yes, our last meet was on the Women's Tour, wasn't it.. 
All went well, thanks. HGV medical passed for another year. I got to MK a bit early, so did the extra few miles around Stratford where I bagged the BM's, plus a few more pics 👍🏼


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2019)

Another from yesterday's ride, near Salcey Forest, posted before, I think, but worth a revisit.


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2019)

@PeteXXX is that in Quinton Green? I rode past that twice daily for nearly 8 years and never noticed it!


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> @PeteXXX is that in Quinton Green? I rode past that twice daily for nearly 8 years and never noticed it!


Nope..


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2019)

Blimey, About 2 miles ENE of me. I never knew that was there!


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Sep 2019)

View attachment 487203


A couple of old cast iron direction signs, on a local stone building in Wellingborough, on today's visit..





And a bit closer in...


----------



## Bobby Mhor (2 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Blimey, About 2 miles ENE of me. I never knew that was there!


Just check HERE
(dunno if you were 'gone' when this appeared, excuse if known)

One find yesterday, high above Bonnybridge/Falkirk
Lochgreen Farm





Edited to add..
Bearsden (posh Glesca)
sitting in traffic and spotted this...
phone camera zoom


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (4 Oct 2019)

Holy Trinity Church, on Boar Lane, Leeds.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2019)

Some new to me benchmarks from this morning's ride






First one on the road towards Milton Keynes coming out of Hanslope 







Second one was on the bridge as you enter Newport Pagnell from Stoke Goldington.


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2019)

@biggs682 Martin, the one in Hanslope is that on the final row of cottages on the right as you leave the village towards MK?


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> @biggs682 Martin, the one in Hanslope is that on the final row of cottages on the right as you leave the village towards MK?


It is @Drago


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2019)

Thanks buddy. That one isn't on the benchmark website, so I'll seek it out myself.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Thanks buddy. That one isn't on the benchmark website, so I'll seek it out myself.



It's very strange because it's only the second time i have gone that way and it just jumped out in front of me as i cycled past this morning just after 6 am


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2019)

Let me know in advance next time you're up my end and I'll get the kettle on.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Oct 2019)

_Senior Management_ & myself took my parents down, to see our daughter, in her Uni flat today
As part of the day, we ended up heading over through Moseley, towards Sarehole

With it approaching dinner-time (circa 12:30) we parked up in Moseley, free as well, with pops 'blue badge', so he didn't have far to walk
At random, we went into the _'Elizabeth of York' _pub


And, as I looked up (photo taken from upstairs)





Smaug
As Tolkien lived in the area






Some more pictures here;
https://www.jdwetherspoon.com/pub-histories/england/west-midlands/the-elizabeth-of-york-moseley


Sadly, viewing Sarehole Mill is nigh on impossible, from the public road
It is the inspiration for the mill at Hobbiton, in_ The Lord Of The Rings_

https://www.birminghammuseums.org.uk/sarehole/highlights/signposts-to-middle-earth

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3686443


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _Senior Management_ & myself took my parents down, to see our daughter, in her Uni flat today
> As part of the day, we ended up heading over through Moseley, towards Sarehole
> 
> Sadly, viewing Sarehole Mill is nigh on impossible, from the public road
> ...



There was, however, this 'Eye Of Sauron'. atttached to the fence, by the visitor centre








And Old Joe, the clock-tower at the University of Birmingham is purported to be the model for The Dark Tower (Saurons tower), & the illuminated clockfaces, as the Eye Of Sauron









There is also plaque, on the campus, for a Dr J Sampson Gamgee...... whose name Tolkien abbreviated & used
(I didn't see the Sam Gamgee plaque, as that was on the new Library building, Gamgee lived opposite a relative of Tolkien)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1279323/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Oct 2019)

Hoping to have a few niceties next week, as _Senior Mangement_ & myself are off up to Northumbria for a week


----------



## winjim (10 Oct 2019)

Me and him at Stanage Pole. Weather's closing in so I'd better get back to the car before he wakes up from his nap.












ETA: there is a baby under that flamingo blanket, I don't just walk around like that.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Oct 2019)

A few from a stroll around Gorleston, while I was 'working' last night...






A compass, at the top of some steps, on the Coastal Walk.






A boundary board on the Three Tuns pub.






And a cast iron mile post, made at the Ipswich foundry, in 1818. You can just make out the makers details, but they are a bit obliterated by age.

😊


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Oct 2019)

Another day, another delivery to Gorleston. Weather.. Piddling down! 
Still, I took a stroll in t'other direction from yesterday's finds, and came across this soggy bit of metal in The Albion pub. 






😊


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Oct 2019)

*This afternoon*

_Skinner Lane _(*1*)
Pontefract













https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/584050

*1.* A pointer to the industries of the area?
Although, there's no reference on the 1905 map, but the trade will be a lot older than that!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Oct 2019)

*This afternoon*

_Old Castle_ (was a pub)
MickleGate
Pontefract 





The 'BM' is near the left down-pipe






And, above the door




https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6020042


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Oct 2019)

*This afternoon*

_Barclays Bank _(as it has been for a lot of years)
MarketPlace
Pontefract











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5220546

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...k-and-attached-railings-pontefract-north-ward


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Oct 2019)

*This Afternoon*

_Market Hall _Facade
MarketPlace
Pontefract

High on the frontage






And, above the Bull






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101313248-market-hall-pontefract-north-ward#.XaIAm3dFzIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4401631


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Oct 2019)

I'm sat sitting in the dentists reception room as MrsPete has some work done.. 
On the way in, I spotted a few things of interest. 






Firstly, some wooden road signs. 






And on the dentist wall.. A BM

😊


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Oct 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Hoping to have a few niceties next week, as _Senior Mangement_ & myself are off up to Northumbria for a week


*Monday 14th*
On the way up.

Elvet Bridge
Durham

The '_Great North Road'_ used to enter the city over this bridge










https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1224771
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3317209

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101121355-elvet-bridge-elvet-and-gilesgate-ward#.XanlJ3dFzIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Oct 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Hoping to have a few niceties next week, as _Senior Mangement_ & myself are off up to Northumbria for a week


*Monday 14th*
On the way up.

Evidence of the A1/_Great North Road _
Now simply, the B1337

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6045067


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Oct 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Hoping to have a few niceties next week, as _Senior Mangement_ & myself are off up to Northumbria for a week


*Monday 14th*
On the way up.

Warkworth Bridge
Warkworth















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101041732-warkworth-bridge-warkworth
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101154927-bridge-head-tower-warkworth#.XaoGS3dFzIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2918122
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/783216


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Oct 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Hoping to have a few niceties next week, as _Senior Mangement_ & myself are off up to Northumbria for a week


*Thursday 17th*

_Union Bridge_
River Tweed
(forms the border here)
Hartcliffe - Tweedhill

On the Scottish side (side with 'built in' tower)






















Wooden decked, & wearing  https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3490872

From the English side; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5502421

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5502636


https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1042214
http://www.unionbridgefriends.com/history/

*EDIT
Monday 21st @ 08:50*

Oh!, & the longest suspension bridge, in the World, when it was built in 1820


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Oct 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Hoping to have a few niceties next week, as _Senior Mangement_ & myself are off up to Northumbria for a week


*Tuesday 15th *
Berwick-upon-Tweed

The old bridge
Which, like Elvet Bridge see further up this page), carried the _Great North Road_, -in this case- across the River Tweed












The 'GNR' (as was, Bridge Street






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4559190




https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101041695-berwick-bridge-berwick-upon-tweed#.XaoKWHdFzIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Oct 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Hoping to have a few niceties next week, as _Senior Mangement_ & myself are off up to Northumbria for a week


Waren Bridge
(about 3 miles up the coast from Bamburgh)
B1342


Well hidden, under the foliage









https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2590648
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101233786-bridge-over-waren-burn-easington#.Xaq_gHdFzIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Oct 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Hoping to have a few niceties next week, as _Senior Mangement_ & myself are off up to Northumbria for a week


Waren Mill
(about 3 miles up the coast from Bamburgh)
B1342


This is actually where we stayed, the bridge above, was literally built into the boundary wall of the Mill
There's no BM on the building, but a plaque on the electricity sub-station that's at the roadside





We had the 2nd floor of the glass insert & the 'loft'



Waren Burn, our 'own' waterfall



Seen here, from the shore of Budle Bay
2nd floor/'loft' of the square centre section



Waren Burn, entering the Bay, from our bedroom side-window




From the 'loft'
Lindisfarne Castle (Holy Island) could be seen in the distance, circa 4 miles?






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1688188

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101276437-waren-mill-easington#.Xaq_andFzIU

https://www.northumbrian-cottages.i...-island-area/the-watch-tower-cc313036?range=0


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Oct 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Thursday 17th*
> 
> _Union Bridge_
> River Tweed
> ...




Forgot...……… 
As we drove down to it (I took those, when we walked down from the 'Honey Farm', the CD player in the car started with 'The Crossing'
Quite appropriate!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_ZMQAw8QZk


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Oct 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Forgot...………
> As we drove down to it (I took those, when we walked down from the 'Honey Farm', the CD player in the car started with 'The Crossing'
> Quite appropriate!
> 
> ...



The only people who thought to write a song about Normal, Illinois.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utPvY5yDsOo


_Nothing ever happens here in Normal
Suddenly,
It's happening again.._


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Oct 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Hoping to have a few niceties next week, as _Senior Mangement_ & myself are off up to Northumbria for a week


*Tuesday 15th*

Old '_Great North Road_' milepost (now, just the A1167)
Outskirt of Berwick-upon-Tweed
(Spittal, is the closest area)


*Bel* = Belford (another village, now bypassed)





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6044124


Belford; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6013376


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Oct 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Hoping to have a few niceties next week, as _Senior Mangement_ & myself are off up to Northumbria for a week


*Monday 14th*
On the way up.

Elvet Bridge
Durham

The '_Great North Road'_ used to enter the city over this bridge, & evidence of the widening can be seen under the bridge
As it can at Wakefield Bridge (better known as '_Chantry Bridge_') , & also at Wetherby










https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101121355-elvet-bridge-elvet-and-gilesgate-ward#.XanlJ3dFzIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Oct 2019)

Today, on my way home from work, with a detour into the local railway station

Immediately to the left, when entering the car-park, at the end of an 'abandoned' bay


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Oct 2019)

Cromer seafront, with a mention of Oscar Wilde..


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Oct 2019)

Another find within half a mile of my house! Like the last one, it's on a new(ish) wall. Probably built around 1970, or so. Seems a bit too new for an original, so maybe there was one there when they bulldozed the area for housing and someone re-carved it? 🤔






I'll have to keep a better eye out locally..


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2019)

Have you already done this one @PeteXXX it's on the church in Stanwick visible from the road . 












If not then it's a new one for the thread .


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Have you already done this one @PeteXXX it's on the church in Stanwick visible from the road .
> 
> View attachment 490705
> 
> ...


Nope..It's your bag. Not done Stanwick area at all!


----------



## Mr Celine (27 Oct 2019)

Quixwood Moor, Berwickshire. No walking involved, it's on the verge!


----------



## IrishAl (30 Oct 2019)

Just discovered this thread. Here is the trig point at Loughermore forest in Co.L’derry, Norn Iron! I thought I should include the bike shot so not to be totally chastised for encouraging my dog to lay it’s paws on the concrete column.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Oct 2019)

IrishAl said:


> Just discovered this thread. Here is the trig point at Loughermore forest in Co.L’derry, Norn Iron! I thought I should include the bike shot so not to be totally chastised for encouraging my dog to lay it’s paws on the concrete column.
> View attachment 491251
> View attachment 491253


Welcome to the thread! It's an interesting place to hang out 👍🏼


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Nov 2019)

A few finds in Wymondham as I was avoiding doing any work.. 🤗
















There must be loads more to find, but I wasn't there for fun 😂


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Nov 2019)

At this mornings Remembrance Sunday parade, in Hamtun Town centre..






BM on the Guildhall, next to the small arched window..






BM hidden by dignitaries and the march past..

😊


----------



## Drago (10 Nov 2019)

Good spot Pete. Back in the day I'd have walked last that on patrol more times than I can remember and never knew it was there.


----------



## Alex H (10 Nov 2019)

One for @Richard A Thackeray


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Nov 2019)

Alex H said:


> One for @Richard A Thackeray
> 
> View attachment 492420



That's excellent

Curiously enough, at Wentbridge (a few miles south of Ferrybridge - where the A1 intersects the M62) the old (& I mean _*old*) GNR _is a footpath!!

The A1, as it is now, crosses the Went Valley on a 1950s Viaduct, with the old Northbound (A1/GNR) road going through the village & up the Cutting





The older (pre 1830 route is even steeper, & now just serves a couple of houses
Seen here, leaving the Cutting to the right




https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4...n__xXHJvWEahv7dpD7mamUJeRjRbc4rVrZgxPNSUtRJzE



Oh!
And the plaque that's on the actual (River) Went bridge

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4...n__xXHJvWEahv7dpD7mamUJeRjRbc4rVrZgxPNSUtRJzE


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Nov 2019)

Spotted a slightly different modernish utility post, with concentric ring markings on my walk to blood donating, today. 
Maybe a company name as it has Ltd. after the pattern?


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2019)

Good find Pete. Looking at the weathering I reckon that's still a good 50 odd years old.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Nov 2019)

It's on Welly Rd, just about opposite The Trumpet (that has a decent BM I posted a while back)


----------



## Bobby Mhor (12 Nov 2019)

First spot in ages..
(been pretty busy)

Alloa, Mill St


----------



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> It's on Welly Rd, just about opposite The Trumpet (that has a decent BM I posted a while back)



Might have a look at that as i am due along the Welly road on a ride soon


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Nov 2019)

@biggs682 The BM on the Trumpet is to the left of the main door, partially hidden behind a flower tub.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 492646
> 
> 
> Spotted a slightly different modernish utility post, with concentric ring markings on my walk to blood donating, today.
> Maybe a company name as it has Ltd. after the pattern?


Any idea what the brass(green) has marked on it?


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Any idea what the brass(green) has marked on it?


Nope, I didn't get that bit. Maybe @biggs682 can get down on his knees and check 😉


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Nope, I didn't get that bit. Maybe @biggs682 can get down on his knees and check 😉


 Not sure I can go that low


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Not sure I can go that low


I've already kicked most of the leaves out of the way for you.. 😉


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Nov 2019)

Going to York tomorrow late AM/afternoon, with daughter
Have to see what I can spot


Also in Otley, in the morning, but I doubt it'll be light enough, as I'll be there (& gone) by 08:00


----------



## irw (16 Nov 2019)

No idea if this one's been done, and I'm not trekking through 219 pages to check, but can anyone guess the location?!


----------



## slow scot (16 Nov 2019)

irw said:


> View attachment 493024
> 
> No idea if this one's been done, and I'm not trekking through 219 pages to check, but can anyone guess the location?!


Edinburgh?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Nov 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Going to York tomorrow late AM/afternoon, with daughter
> Have to see what I can spot
> Also in Otley, in the morning, but I doubt it'll be light enough, as I'll be there (& gone) by 08:00




It was just after 07:30, when I was in Otley
I'd dropped SWMBO & her father off, at Yeadon Airport, then went over (& subsequently down) East Chevin Road, to the town, which was a 50MPH (even engine-braking in 3rd) descent!

These took my attention, stone setts on Station Road, which heads off at the BondGate/KirkGate junction, by All Saints Parish Church (which has the Bramley Tunnellers memorial)

The section of road that appears to change colour/texture is where the setts start
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1178826







The Chapel, in daylight; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1178848




Looking back down, towards BondGate/KirkGate, after I'd dropped off the package, I went to Otley for


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Nov 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Going to York tomorrow late AM/afternoon, with daughter
> Have to see what I can spot




Lendal Bridge, having got off the Park & RIde (from Askham Bar)





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/407852

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...tached-tollhouses-guildhall-ward#.XdAlmnd2vIU





"Ramming Speed!!!"


Winched out for repairs/hull repaint?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Nov 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Going to York tomorrow late AM/afternoon, with daughter
> Have to see what I can spot



York St John University






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-college-building-guildhall-ward#.XdAsWnd2vIV





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3205489




'The Quad'











https://www.yorksj.ac.uk/about/our-history/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Nov 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Going to York tomorrow late AM/afternoon, with daughter
> Have to see what I can spot



York St John University Chapel
(on the front. central. below the arched window)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Nov 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Going to York tomorrow late AM/afternoon, with daughter
> Have to see what I can spot



MilePost
Just north of the car entrance into Askham Bar Park & Ride, on the A1036 'Tadcaster Road'
We'd 'Parked & Bussed' into the city, as it was easier (& cheaper; for fuel & parking charges!) than trying to get in







My Octavia, in the background, where I'd parked to photograph the MP
I'd come out of the Park & Ride, to top-up at the Tesco (diesel @ £1.24.9/litre)




https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...uded-dringhouses-woodthorpe-ward#.XdAx43d2vIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6043981


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Nov 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Going to York tomorrow late AM/afternoon, with daughter
> Have to see what I can spot



We called into Tadcaster on our way home

'Angel & White-Horse'
Bridge Street (was A64)


1700s Coaching Inn (as was)





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101301008-the-angel-and-white-horse-tadcaster


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/715669


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Nov 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Going to York tomorrow late AM/afternoon, with daughter
> Have to see what I can spot



_Monk Bar_









On the side facing me (& daughter, in pink coat) on the pillar to the right of the road







The Portcullis is still there, but not in use (& presumably *very* securely held in place)







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2521530
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4978635

The model shop is to all intents & purposes, built into the city wall!!

http://www.monkbarmodelshop.co.uk/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Nov 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Going to York tomorrow late AM/afternoon, with daughter
> Have to see what I can spot



We called into Tadcaster on ourway home, I noticed that the Chemist, on Bridge Street, carries the Roman name for the 'settlement'


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2019)

irw said:


> View attachment 493024
> 
> No idea if this one's been done, and I'm not trekking through 219 pages to check, but can anyone guess the location?!


Burnt Hill, Oulton Broad?


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2019)

irw said:


> View attachment 493024
> 
> No idea if this one's been done, and I'm not trekking through 219 pages to check, but can anyone guess the location?!



Portland bill looking towards Weymouth ?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Nov 2019)

I'm not sure if I've included this before??
(a search using the town name states not)
They're old images

Date taken from the FaceBook album states; Saturday 9th December 2017

It's on the 'Tadcaster TurnPike', or Low Street, as it's named at this point












It's a memorial to Blackburn Aircraft, as they were built along the Bishopdyke Road (that heads towards Cawood)

http://sherburninelmethistory.co.uk/aviation/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Nov 2019)

A bit of a 'Dad/Daughter' early afternoon, as she wanted a trip out of the house

I had a plan....👼
Aberford (after a side-trip through Allerton-Bywater - seen elsewhere)


_The 'Triumphal Arch_'
Parlington Drive
There is a story (allegedly true) about the Prince Regent visiting the Estate, then turning around in disgust, when seeing the pro American Independence carving on the Arch (see my Parlington link)













https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/38247

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101135624-triumphal-arch-parlington#.XdVuJnd2vIU

http://www.parlington.co.uk/structures.lasso?process=3


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Nov 2019)

A BM on the Crown & Cushion, Welly Rd, that I spotted from the bus a while ago. 





And half a BM on the end of Burlington House, further up the road. 

Both logged on today's ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Nov 2019)

Can anyone see the detail on the plaque? I can't quite make it out. This is the utility marker posted a while ago.






This utility marker is a few feet away from t'other one. I barely had to move the bike..


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 493596
> 
> 
> Can anyone see the detail on the plaque? I can't quite make it out. This is the utility marker posted a while ago.
> ...


5 3 K V N 2 5 2 5 O
on the top row.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Nov 2019)

Possibly..


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Nov 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A bit of a 'Dad/Daughter' early afternoon, as she wanted a trip out of the house
> 
> I had a plan....👼
> Aberford (after a side-trip through Allerton-Bywater - seen elsewhere)



Also In the Parlington Estate, & just north of the Triumphal Arch
One of many items still dotted around













See_ 'Repair Bay Ramps'_
http://www.parlington.co.uk/inhabitants.lasso?process=1&subProcess=gasc9

https://www.flickr.com/photos/parlington/sets/72157619438373476/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Nov 2019)

Another older image

_New Masons_
Aberford Road (the old _A R_, not the new-ish dual-carriageway section)
Oulton






It's on the front facade, on the corner, 'between' the 2 red signs





The oldest part, being stated at 300 years (or so) of age

http://www.newmasonsarms.co.uk/about/

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3735523


----------



## andrew_s (21 Nov 2019)

irw said:


> View attachment 493024
> 
> No idea if this one's been done, and I'm not trekking through 219 pages to check, but can anyone guess the location?!


Arthur's Seat


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Nov 2019)

Just a well maintained GR postbox, near Clacton Pier, on yesterday's worktime walk..

😊


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (22 Nov 2019)

One I have walked past many a time and never spotted. It's behind a metal fence, so not ideal to get a good picture. 
It's on Bank Mill,East Street, Leeds. Here is the plaque.




And here is the BM.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Nov 2019)

@Leedsbusdriver 

More or less, opposite the Royal Armouries?


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (22 Nov 2019)

@Richard A Thackeray Well yes opposite the jousting arena. The plaque and BM are roadside. Here's a street view image. The plaque is by the door,and the BM a few metres to the right,but easy to miss.
https://goo.gl/maps/U69VLaxPJ3WxZTD2A


----------



## Bobby Mhor (23 Nov 2019)

A visit to (almost England, two miles from)the Borders.....
It rained constantly so didn't fancy getting too wet chasing local marks etc...

Gordon




Eccles St Mary's Church





St Mary's





This was a chance find, on farm track to the cottage we were staying at, in a hedgerow, a white Trig
Bartlehill




FB




approx 50m from NCN , as well


----------



## Bobby Mhor (23 Nov 2019)

part 2..
Reason was to attend a wedding in the area..
Wedding took place at the impressive Coldingham Priory..




inside




Old gravestones




and on the Priory itself, an impressive mark




I'll let Wikipedia supply a potted history HERE
Again, a bit wet to take more photos but will be heading down that way soon


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2019)

Stanion church this morning and first benchmark for the Sid Mottram.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Nov 2019)

A rather poor quality but of chiselling for this BM. It's within half a mile of my house, and on a 1970's garage wall! I'm wondering if someone actually hacked this to replace a destroyed BM when they razed the area for development.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (26 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 494183
> 
> 
> A rather poor quality but of chiselling for this BM. It's within half a mile of my house, and on a 1970's garage wall! I'm wondering if someone actually hacked this to replace a destroyed BM when they razed the area for development.


Check on the map thingy HERE


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Nov 2019)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Check on the map thingy HERE


The ones I've found locally aren't on there, but there's a couple more I can check out! Ta

Edit: I checked a few more options on the site and... Guess what!? 👍🏼


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Nov 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A bit of a 'Dad/Daughter' early afternoon, as she wanted a trip out of the house
> 
> I had a plan....👼
> Aberford (after a side-trip through Allerton-Bywater - seen elsewhere)



When I did this, I had wanted to go elsewhere on the (Parlington) Estate, & a couple of points in Aberford itself, but time was slipping by, & I reckoned it would be quite muddy (& a longer walk), so I had a ride up to Aberford this morning

Next was HookMoor, with its long glorious open road into Aberford, which was the _Great North Road_, until 1963!

The first stop was the Parish Church Of St Ricarius, and the adjacent Market-Cross

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-ricarius-or-st-riquier-aberford#.XeEqRnd2vIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5865759







I leant my bike here, whilst blowing my nose & noticed








As an additional feature, which I knew about (but not which set of gates) & on both sides
A Thompson mouse! (behind my front wheel
https://www.robertthompsons.co.uk/












https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-south-gate-to-church-of-st-ricarius-aberford
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5865753

For some reason, the flash fired here


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Nov 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A bit of a 'Dad/Daughter' early afternoon, as she wanted a trip out of the house
> 
> I had a plan....👼
> Aberford (after a side-trip through Allerton-Bywater - seen elsewhere)



When I did this, I had wanted to go elsewhere on the (Parlington) Estate, & a couple of points in Aberford itself, but time was slipping by, & I reckoned it would be quite muddy (& a longer walk), so I had a ride up to Aberford this morning

After photographs at St Ricarius, it was a slight back-track to Parlington Lane (now bridleway/National Cycle-Route & private access)
It was also a light railway at one point, for parts of its length
Now a pleasant ride/walk
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4402338








The Triumphal Arch was visible over the fields






The photographs are from the south-western side, as my approach (from north-east) made photos awkward, due to the Suns angle









https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101451941-the-light-arch-parlington

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4402670
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6001774

http://www.parlington.co.uk/structures.lasso?process=3&subProcess=struct3


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Nov 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A bit of a 'Dad/Daughter' early afternoon, as she wanted a trip out of the house
> I had a plan....👼
> Aberford (after a side-trip through Allerton-Bywater - seen elsewhere)


When I did this, I had wanted to go elsewhere on the (Parlington) Estate, & a couple of points in Aberford itself, but time was slipping by, & I reckoned it would be quite muddy (& a longer walk), so I had a ride up to Aberford this morning

After the _Light Arch._ I continued, to the '_Dark Arch'_
http://www.parlington.co.uk/structures.lasso?process=3&subProcess=struct2






Looking from the left hand high level path (where the trees are)






I didn't ride into it, as it was (ha!!) too dark & I couldn't see what state the ground was in

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101451942-the-dark-arch-parlington#.XeExxHd2vIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/38241
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/748767
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4921320

_Years ago....._ (maybe 30?) I drove through here, ready to state that I was lost, as memory doesn't tell me if it was actually signposted at that time, or being young & foolish I ignored them???


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Nov 2019)

After starting to head out of Aberford, & back along the 'GNR' I stopped at the MileStone, which is about 50 yards north of the Almshouses
(for 12 persons...…...…...……)
http://www.parlington.co.uk/structures.lasso?process=3&subProcess=struct13
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ached-wardens-cottage-parlington#.XeEzmXd2vIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5574876





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6099145


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Nov 2019)

After leaving Aberford & starting to head back, upon reaching the Ridge Road (as Barnsdale Road is known, north of the A63 junction), by Church Lane, there's a partially hidden MileStone

BUT... this one has an added extra on the side
(I've not seen this feature before)

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6071978
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101313170-milepost-at-se431331-micklefield#.XeE0aHd2vIU4

Can you see it?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Nov 2019)

And, a bit further back towards Castleford, on the Barnsdale Road (A656), just south of Ledston Luck Business Park..

This isn't on Geograph, or https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/england/leeds/

I've seen it before, but thought it was more modern, hence I've never stopped
Until today...

There is an inscription on the back, but it was too awkward to get to







It is here, with Ledston Luck to the right, & the roundabout with the A63 about 500yards further on


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2019)

A couple of Northampton town centre benchmarks.




First one at the end of Gold Street 






Next one on the front of Northampton town hall courtesy of @PeteXXX


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A couple of Northampton town centre benchmarks.
> 
> View attachment 494961
> 
> ...


I think I got the Gold Street one a while back.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I think I got the Gold Street one a while back.



That makes two of us


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 Dec 2019)

Had a short walk around Ayrton Senna yesterday (Ayr Toon Centre-old Jock joke)
found four
Wallace Tower bolt




Wallace Tower




Town Hall bolt (a bit dog weary, methinks)




Ayr Town Hall (the above tower was also designed by Thomas Hamilton )




Aye, blue skies


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 Dec 2019)

Found these
Sandgate (old PO)




Sandgate, apparently old bus station or stop, stop I'd imagine




A couple of locals..




and this metallic fellow






That ends the contribution from Ayr...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Dec 2019)

Aberford Road (A642)
Woodlesford











And, even better, it's a Co-Op again




https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5225689


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Dec 2019)

At the old pit 'village' of Ledston Luck






The Ledston side faces the main road 'Barnsdale Road' (A656)





Seen here, just catching the Sun, on the extreme left of frame, looking south - toward 'Mary Pannell', Allerton Bywater & Castleford
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2550812


The pit has long-gone, but the winding houses are still there (that pictures 11 year old, but they were still there last week!)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/661279


----------



## biggs682 (7 Dec 2019)

A rather large size benchmark on St Owens church in Bromham this morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A rather large size benchmark on At Owens church in Bromham this morning.
> 
> View attachment 495687


Have you found anything on Bromham Bridge? I did a quick check last summer but found nowt..


----------



## biggs682 (7 Dec 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Have you found anything on Bromham Bridge? I did a quick check last summer but found nowt..


Way to dark this morning to even look , there's a faceplate a bit further down from the church


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Dec 2019)

Nostell Priory Gate-Lodges
Doncaster Road (A638)
Nostell-cum-Wragby












Taken after ride over to the ParkRun, that's held there
(went to see if I still knew anyone running/marshalling)

My wife used to have her company office in the 'Home Farm Lodge', one of the others; the _Tithe Barn_ (circa 1400) can be seen through the gateway


https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...huntwick-with-foulby-and-nostell#.XewM3Hd2vIU
https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/nostell
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1894675

The Priory holds a large collection of Chippendale furniture & a (John) Harrison clock, who was born less than a mile from here
Think Longitude;
https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/nostell-priory-and-parkland/features/the-clock-stops

https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/nostell-priory-and-parkland/profiles/thomas-chippendale


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Dec 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Nostell Priory Gate-Lodges
> Doncaster Road (A638)
> Nostell-cum-Wragby
> 
> ...



I missed a couple of others, as I was late arriving, & getting to them would have meant my 'mixing it' with the runners
So, another visit is in order

I'm not sure if it'll be this coming Saturday (weekend off!), as I may go to the Pontefract ParkRun instead, to try & catch some friends there
(held at the Park, also the location of the -horse- Race Course)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Dec 2019)

Next Friday (20th) I have to head up the A1, to either Newcastle, or possibly as far as Seahouses
Dependant on whether we can meet partway, or I have to drive right up

Hopefully, I'll be on the old 'Great North Road' for part of the route, so will be keeping my eyes open

That said... I've not been given any specific times yet, it could be post 15:00, so too dark by the time I get up there?


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2019)

One from St Andrews Church in old this morning not sure if myself or @PeteXXX have already bagged it .


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> One from St Andrews Church in old this morning not sure if myself or @PeteXXX have already bagged it .
> 
> View attachment 496536


I honestly can't remember..


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Dec 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I missed a couple of others, as I was late arriving, & getting to them would have meant my 'mixing it' with the runners
> So, another visit is in order
> I'm not sure if it'll be this coming Saturday (weekend off!), as I may go to the Pontefract ParkRun instead, to try & catch some friends there
> (held at the Park, also the location of the -horse- Race Course)


Didn't get to either


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Dec 2019)

ASDA
High Street
Normanton
(previously a Netto)

As can be presumed by the stone inset, this was the site of the local Swimming Baths












It looked like this, before it was demolished, & rebuilt with a similar facade

I can't remember it open, as I had no real reason to come to the town, but there was a shop open to the right-hand side in this picture, after it was boarded up






There is also another stone inside, with the date, but I'll presume I'd need the managers permission to photograph that one

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/363094


From the local Councils history site....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Dec 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Next Friday (20th) I have to head up the A1, to either Newcastle, or possibly as far as Seahouses
> Dependant on whether we can meet partway, or I have to drive right up
> 
> Hopefully, I'll be on the old _'Great North Road'_ for part of the route, so will be keeping my eyes open
> ...


The 'exchange' (picking up an old school friend of daughters) is now at the Metro Centre, so it will -hopefully- be a steady drive up _The Great North Road_, via Boroughbridge, Northallerton & Catterick Bridge
With a side trip via Darlington

That's my plan, anyway.......


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Dec 2019)

_The Forum_

Outside the old 'Ship Inn' & Castle Motorcycles
Aire Street
Castleford

Lock Lane, & 'Hartleys Bridge' (over the River Aire) & hence onto Barnsdale Road, towards Aberford is to my right
SWMBOs (Toyota) C-HR behind






http://www.closedpubs.co.uk/yorkshire/castleford_ship.html

Its previous incarnation was a lamp-post
'Forum' as in meeting place for discussions
https://wakefieldmuseumsandlibraries.blogspot.com/p/the-forum-castleford.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Dec 2019)

CGR & Cattle-Trough

(end of) Balmoral Road
Hunslet Low Road (A61)
Leeds

Apologies for quality, it was a poor afternoon, & taken with iphone






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/807703

The inscription, along this face reads; _Metropolitan Drinking Fountain and Cattle Trough Association




_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Dec 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Next Friday (20th) I have to head up the A1, to either Newcastle, or possibly as far as Seahouses
> Dependant on whether we can meet partway, or I have to drive right up
> 
> Hopefully, I'll be on the old 'Great North Road' for part of the route, so will be keeping my eyes open
> ...



It was a 12:00 pick-up, so plenty of light
If dull, grim, misty, conditions


Healam Bridge
Leeming Lane (A6055)
On the section between A1 junctions 50 & 51
This was the _'GNR_'
The dual-carriageway, was built over the existing road, but the modern A1 runs a few yards to the east

I'd noticed it, when we drove up in October, for a week in Northumberland, but forgot about it on that return journey


It is benchmarked, but I couldn't spot one
It may be hidden, due to nature taking over?

Looking North;














https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101315110-healam-bridge-burneston#.Xf0xcHd2vIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2897283


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Dec 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Next Friday (20th) I have to head up the A1, to either Newcastle, or possibly as far as Seahouses
> Dependant on whether we can meet partway, or I have to drive right up
> 
> Hopefully, I'll be on the old 'Great North Road' for part of the route, so will be keeping my eyes open
> ...


It was a 12:00 pick-up, so plenty of light
If dull, grim, misty, conditions

The other (first??) Londonderry
This was the 'GNR', on its run into Leeming & Leeming Bar











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4874111
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...e-exelby-leeming-and-londonderry#.Xf0zgHd2vIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Dec 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Next Friday (20th) I have to head up the A1, to either Newcastle, or possibly as far as Seahouses
> Dependant on whether we can meet partway, or I have to drive right up
> 
> Hopefully, I'll be on the old 'Great North Road' for part of the route, so will be keeping my eyes open



Leeming Bar
On the old 'GNR', at the crossroads with the Bedale - Northallerton road









https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6049944


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Dec 2019)

And, another, in Darlington


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Dec 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Next Friday (20th) I have to head up the A1, to either Newcastle, or possibly as far as Seahouses
> Dependant on whether we can meet partway, or I have to drive right up
> 
> Hopefully, I'll be on the old 'Great North Road' for part of the route, so will be keeping my eyes open



Inside the MetroCentre, as we were earlier than the 'other party'

These were on the corridor to the toilets, at the Debenhams end


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Dec 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Next Friday (20th) I have to head up the A1, to either Newcastle, or possibly as far as Seahouses
> Dependant on whether we can meet partway, or I have to drive right up
> 
> Hopefully, I'll be on the old 'Great North Road' for part of the route, so will be keeping my eyes open



Inside the MetroCentre, as we were earlier than the 'other party'

Which Angel came first?


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2019)

Sure this benchmark has been done before










The church is well of the beaten track in Stoke Goldington


----------



## Cuchilo (22 Dec 2019)

Not a bench mark but probably a pirates grave ⚓ St Marys church opposite Eel pie island in Twickenham .


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Dec 2019)

Memento Mori.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memento_mori


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2019)

Cuchilo said:


> Not a bench mark but probably a pirates grave ⚓ St Marys church opposite Eel pie island in Twickenham .
> 
> View attachment 497415


Or a member of the Knights Templar


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Dec 2019)

I'd been to meet a friend this morning, as it's probably the last time I'll see her before she (& hubby) move to Lincolnshire

Anyways... I was riding back along Aberford Road (A642), past the site of the demolished St Peters Church at Stanley, when a white shape attracted my eye
I'd ridden the same way on my _'out_'. but not noticed it
I last came down that road about a month ago, and I'm certain it wasn't there then







It's hollow, presumably pressed/welded into shape
I'll guess that 'Burnley' (Lancashire.... ), 'Derby' are of significance to the family who arranged it (as neither of them are reached via Aberford Road
It became the _'Wakefield and Aberford Turnpike Road'_ during 1788 - 1789






The Church was to the left, on a mound, behind the stone wall
The M62, is a couple of miles further down the road (in the direction I'm looking), at junction 30








This is looking in the opposite direction, towards Wakefield; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2734899
(it's located at the end of the wall, to the left of the picture)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Or a member of the Knights Templar


There's a few houses at Colton (east side of Leeds) with the 'Templar Cross' on them
Although it was used as a sign, by the Manor of Whitkirk


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212463320570334&set=a.10205511838227620&type=3&theater


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212463317970269&set=a.10205511838227620&type=3&theater


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212463322570384&set=a.10205511838227620&type=3&theater


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Dec 2019)

A couple of bits & pieces from a stroll around the Kingsley area of Northampton, today. 











Both on the old John Lobb shoe factory. 






And one of the tram/bus stops in the town. 

Happy Christmas to all the fellow Trig-hunters here 🎅


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> There's a few houses at Colton (east side of Leeds) with the 'Templar Cross' on them
> Although it was used as a sign, *by the Manor of Whitkirk*
> 
> 
> ...



Previously land owned by the Knights Templar, prior to 1308.
https://www.british-history.ac.uk/vch/yorks/vol3/pp256-260


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Previously land owned by the Knights Templar, prior to 1308.
> https://www.british-history.ac.uk/vch/yorks/vol3/pp256-260



Yep, hence the name of the 'big house'
Temple (Templar) Newsam

Oh, & there's also Temple Hirst, further east (along the River Aire, between Eggborough & Goole)


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207524738868878&set=a.10206846568715048&type=3&theater


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Dec 2019)

Taken this morning
*#1*

Called in at _Nostell Priory _to take a few photos
It's on the A638 'Wakefield - Doncaster TurnPike Road' at Wragby
It was very busy indeed with families/dog-walkers/etc....!!

https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/nostell





Sadly, I've not run this year (due initially to a knee problem), but it was my 'home' ParkRun, with probably 70 runs there

I knew that 'House' had a mark but the 25" OS showed it in (presumably) an awkward spot, as I knew there was a fence between it & me
But, no, it was visible



it's roughly in-line with my rear wheel



https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...huntwick-with-foulby-and-nostell#.XgIlM3d2vIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5099488


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Dec 2019)

Taken this morning
*#2*

Called in at _Nostell Priory _to take a few photos
It's on the A638 'Wakefield - Doncaster TurnPike Road' at Wragby
It was very busy indeed with families/dog-walkers/etc....!!

https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/nostell

After photographing the 'House' benchmark I headed down to the Bridge at the Lower Lake, & the Boathouse
(run over 4 times in the ParkRun, both _'outs_' & both _'backs_')




BM's by my front wheel





Cast-iron railings on the bridge



The Cascade, as the run-off forms Hardwick Beck, which joins Went Beck at Went Lane (to the south of Purston), which then turns into the River Went, & flows through the (eponymously named) Wentbridge







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5836479

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...huntwick-with-foulby-and-nostell#.XgInKXd2vIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5875451

The BoatHouse is empty though


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4297911


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Dec 2019)

Taken this morning
*#3*

Called in at _Nostell Priory _to take a few photos
It's on the A638 'Wakefield - Doncaster TurnPike Road' at Wragby
It was very busy indeed with families/dog-walkers/etc....!!

https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/nostell

After crossing the bridge, instead of following the ParkRun loop, through the Lower Lake Copse, it was up the carriage drive to the _Obelisk Lodge_
Originally a Gate-Lodge, from the North, & lived in until the 50s!!!
Designed by Robert Adams, & restored in the 1990s




It's on the left corner, bike remained in same location as above







There's still fireplaces in the rooms, this is through the open door (no roof)



Inside the two main rooms (accessed from the driveway (inside the arch)










https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...huntwick-with-foulby-and-nostell#.XgIqxXd2vIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3535348
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5479138


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Dec 2019)

Taken this morning
*#4*

Called in at _Nostell Priory _to take a few photos
It's on the A638 'Wakefield - Doncaster TurnPike Road' at Wragby
It was very busy indeed with families/dog-walkers/etc....!!

https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/nostell

After heading back out of the grounds, there was a brief call into Wragby Church, which is in the Priory grounds
Sorry, but it was awkward to photograph due to trees from the south, & sunlight from the north

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...arish-church-huntwick-with-foulby-and-nostell
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/228800





Below the tower


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Dec 2019)

Taken this morning
*#5*

Called in at _Nostell Priory _to take a few photos
It's on the A638 'Wakefield - Doncaster TurnPike Road' at Wragby
It was very busy indeed with families/dog-walkers/etc....!!

https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/nostell

One last port of call
The (as I always believed it to have been) _Tithe Barn_, now offices, & 14th Century in origin
I've been in it once, when my wife had her company offices in another building in the 'Home Farm' (*1 *)

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...huntwick-with-foulby-and-nostell#.XgIt3Hd2vIU










Seen here to the right; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1894671
The rear-façade; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6108852

*1. *A few years ago, must have been not long after 'we' moved in
No date, but it's quite a few years since we had that Volvo (pre - 2009?)
'We' moved out of there in (I think) 2017
A638 Wakefield - Doncaster road, at the other side of the wall


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2019)

A new benchmark for me on All Saints in Tilbrook


----------



## Bobby Mhor (28 Dec 2019)

Had a little break to move east to a new Mhor Towers..
a new area for me to fully explore
got four marks on a random cycle t'other day..
Here is a couple
Plean, Church




Kirkintilloch, Bridge...




Passed this one on a busy road many a time(car) and decided to cycle out to it...
Happy holidays to all baggers(and lurkers)


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2019)

Spotted by me today on the wall of the grounds at Buckingham Palace


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Dec 2019)

Not today, or even this week

Pinderfields General Hospital
Wakefield


Memorial to 2 murdered 'Plastic Surgeons'

I wasn't working there then (started March '97), but Joanne (g/f, & wife since '98) was working on R Ward, & on 'Lock-Down' till the murderer was found

https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/new...g-him-would-breach-his-human-rights-1-2558812

https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/new...unit-named-in-honour-of-murder-pair-1-2412085







Can't find a picture on _Geograph_, but it's behind Rowan House (building opposite Main Entrance)


*EDIT; Monday 31st @ 10:04*
After all this time, it was only created/unveiled earlier this year


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Dec 2019)

*Today 
#1*

Dame Bolles Water Tower
Heath

A privately funded/built water-tower, taking advantage of a natural spring
Water was piped from here to the (demolished) Heath Old Hall

Reached, via a section of path via the site of the (demolished) Wakefield Power Station & around the headland of a ploughed field

It has a BM, but there's so much undergrowth around it, that it'd be too awkward to get to







This 'cellar' contains the remains of a water-wheel
I didn't fancy trying to get down the moss-covered stone steps in my Sidi CX shoes
Plus the leaf-covered area was quite soft & boggy






The remnants of the machinery within











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...flow-channel-warmfield-cum-heath#.XgoLtHd2vIU

http://www.heathresidentsassociation.co.uk/history/lady-bolles-water-tower

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5832517
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/356322


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Dec 2019)

*Today 
#2*

Masonic Lodge
Zetland Street
Wakefield (city centre)








https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/654385


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Dec 2019)

*Today 
#3*

_Old Grammar School _
(aka_ Elizabethan Gallery_)
Brook Street
Wakefield (city centre, near Bus Station)

Built 1598




















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1095544

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...mmar-school-wakefield-north-ward#.XgoPcHd2vIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Dec 2019)

*Today 
#4*

Egremont House (known to us all as '_The Registry Office_)
NorthGate
Wakefield (city centre)







BM is on the curved section at the left end of the wall









https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101273417-71-northgate-wakefield-north-ward#.XgoQMXd2vIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1111158


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Dec 2019)

*Today 
#5*

Portobello Road
(off Barnsley Road/A61)













It's on the other side, at the left, looking at it below

The bridge carries the Leeds - Doncaster - Kings Cross line






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4271893


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Dec 2019)

*Today 
#6*

Off Portobello Road

Absolutely no sign of giant hammers, boxes of dynamite, or any other_ Weapons Of Cartoon Destruction





_
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4271879


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Dec 2019)

Today
#7

The former _'Shakespeare' _
Teall Street - now, 'Tealle Way'
Wakefield (city centre)





Seen here, to the right; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5825763

There is a FB page, & a book '_100 Closed Pubs Of Wakefield_'
It's got a lot of the old 'ale-houses' that were in the old Yards
https://www.facebook.com/100-Closed-Pubs-of-Wakefield-185175128250641/

http://www.closedpubs.co.uk/yorkshire/wakefield.html


As I remember it (not my photo)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jan 2020)

Leaving work, at 14:00 today, I cut through the grounds to see a friend in another building
Having spoken with her, I left via a different route to normal (it was our North Entrance, pre PFI build)
Passing the Diabetes Centre, I saw this plaque

It was only put up last year
I'd have seen it, if I'd run at all, but with no 'footwork'...….


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jan 2020)

Today
A ride around/through; Aberford, 'Bramham Cross-Roads', Barwick-in-Elmet


*#1*
'Mary Pannall' hill
A656; Castleford - HookMoor/Aberford road
Just to the north side of the cross-roads with Longdike Lane & Back Newton Lane


The _'HookMoor Branch_' refers it it being (essentially) a _Great North Road_ offshoot
It's (to all intents & purposes) the same road that leaves the _GNR_, at Barnsdale Bar, but is not side-streeted/built-on/realigned in Pontefract & Castleford)





Looking back towards Castleford & the cross-roads
_B N L_ to the left (towards Ledsham & Fairburn)
_LD L_ on right (to Kippax)






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101264130-milepost-at-se-428-299-kippax#.XhIRXnd2vIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6072361


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jan 2020)

Today
A ride around/through; Aberford, 'Bramham Cross-Roads', Barwick-in-Elmet

*#2*

Aberford, to the north of HookMoor, & the route of the _Great North Road_, until the village was bypassed in 1963

A nice wide open 'boulevard' of a road
Now, anyway





Back-tracking slightly, as I passed this before the village sign above
_The 'Gascoigne Almshouses'_
Always good for a photograph





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/37610
http://www.parlington.co.uk/structures.lasso?process=3&subProcess=struct13

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ached-wardens-cottage-parlington#.XhIT7Xd2vIU

_GNR_ destinations/'Coaching Inns' marked





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6099145


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jan 2020)

Today
A ride around/through; Aberford, 'Bramham Cross-Roads', Barwick-in-Elmet

*#3*

Aberford, to the north of HookMoor, & the route of the _Great North Road_, until 1963
A diversion, off, to the north of the village
An 'underpass' beneath the present A1. brings you onto this stretch

The underpass, is in the dip







This road was the _GNR_, pre-bypass, with Black Horse Farm to the south (behind me)





And........ by the entrance to Black Horse Farm
I'm not sure though, if it's for traffic to the farm, or a survivor (due to very little vehicular use?) from the old road. warning of the crest??







if you look at the OS map below the image, you'll see a small white road, leaving the yellow one (old _GNR_), disappearing under the (blue) A1, then reappearing to the east of it.....
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/89523


THIS is the 'small white road' to the south-west of the A1;


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jan 2020)

Today
A ride around/through; Aberford, 'Bramham Cross-Roads', Barwick-in-Elmet

*#4*

A64 '_Bramham CrossRoads'_
After leaving Aberford, via Main Street, I got up to the roundabout that now takes the 'cross-roads' title
A surprisingly traffic-free negation, took me to alongside Cross-Keys Farm, on the start of the dual-carriageway to York

I've known of this for a long time, & ride up here every so often
*BUT....* I'll have a guess, that if I mentioned to anyone (or wrote it here) that the original (well...…. 1900 - pre WW1??) cross-roads still partially existed, they'd possibly not believe me

This is the section off Paradise Lane (road from the r/bout to Bramham, which was the '_GNR_')
Note the kerbstones in front of the bow-windowed cottage (*1*)





White Hart Inn, which became 'Cross-Roads Farm'





The roof is really suffering now

It's owned by Leeds University






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5296229


*1. *A circa 1910 image
Note the cottages & kerbs






*2*. 1950s?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jan 2020)

Today
A ride around/through; Aberford, 'Bramham Cross-Roads', Barwick-in-Elmet

*#5*

_Red Bus Cafe_

A brief ride west, along the A64, from Bramham Cross-Roads (with some awful surfaces at points!!)
Traffic wasn't too bad, but it's years since I've even been along this stretch in the car, or on the bike












Looking east....
Leeds Country Way (bridleway...... too soggy to investigate) enters/leaves Saw Wood, just in front of the people-carrier





https://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co.uk/news/leeds-famous-red-bus-cafe-a64-close-248417

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/140442


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jan 2020)

Today
A ride around/through; Aberford, 'Bramham Cross-Roads', Barwick-in-Elmet

*#6*
Kiddal Lane End/A64 Leeds-York Road

It's gratifying to see it referred to as a TurnPike
(as are the posts in Tadcaster)










https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ane-barwick-in-elmet-and-scholes#.XhIdFnd2vIU

Slightly scruffier; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3291915


----------



## Mr Celine (5 Jan 2020)

The largest collection of service box markers I've seen in one place. 






The wall was built as part of the Selkirk flood prevention scheme in 2015, the footbridge which can be seen above replacing the original lower level one. The  streetview  image from the same location dates from 2011 but there are only two service boxes and no markers!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jan 2020)

Today
A ride around/through; Aberford, 'Bramham Cross-Roads', Barwick-in-Elmet

*#7


Barwick-in-Elmet*
En-route back to Garforth (then Swillington, Woodlesford, Stanley & home)









The rounded corner suggests Toll-House, or maybe simply closer to the road< & radiused to prevent strikes?


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jan 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Today
> A ride around/through; Aberford, 'Bramham Cross-Roads', Barwick-in-Elmet
> 
> *#5*
> ...


Our double decker bus cafe still ran, but it moved away to Nashville, Tennessee. That's the problem with having a food cart in an operational bus.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jan 2020)

Today
A ride around/through; Aberford, 'Bramham Cross-Roads', Barwick-in-Elmet

Out of Sequence (as I forgot about this one, until I passed the end of Lotherton Lane, so let's call it *#2A*

Yes!!!
The seams on my (cycling) bib-tights were straight! 







I've ridden past this a few times, & even gone down to the bottom to the 'defensive earthworks' (The Rein) at the end of the lane by the Farm 
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4094680

The Rein...
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/544817


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jan 2020)

Yesterday
A ride around/through; Aberford, 'Bramham Cross-Roads', Barwick-in-Elmet
Out of Sequence (as I forgot about this one till this morning) so let's call it *#6A*

iPhone image, not camera


MayPole
The Cross (that's the name of the road)
Barwick-in-Elmet





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6002505

https://yorkshirereporter.co.uk/barwick-in-elmet-and-the-maypole/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jan 2020)

This morning

NewLands Lane
Normanton
Ex-Warmfield Brick Works Company (as far as I know)
The green railings are on the bridge, over the railway

Now used by one (or more?) mobile phone companies

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3675566


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jan 2020)

This afternoon #1

Radcliffe Place
(off the Bull-Ring)
Wakefield (city centre)






And, at the entrance to the yard



https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1485781

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Radcliffe_(physician)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jan 2020)

This afternoon #2

Cross Square
(off the Bull-Ring)
Wakefield (city centre)






And, the Bowing Courtier (Melbourne Brewery), in one of the windows




https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/654132

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Potter_(bishop)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jan 2020)

This afternoon #3

Wood Street
Wakefield (city centre)

Formerly used as the City Museum
Now part of Wakefield College

Built as 'Mechanics Institute'







To it's right
Wakefield Town Hall, Crown Court (closed & in hands of developers), clock tower of the County Hall (ex West Riding County Council HQ)











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101259120-former-city-museum-wakefield-north-ward#.XhNUDXd2vIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/654130
Rear view, from Tammy Hall Street; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5828081


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jan 2020)

This afternoon #4

NorthGate
Wakefield (city centre)

On the 30th December, I photographed Egremont House (aka 'The Registry Office')



Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Today
> #4*
> 
> Egremont House (known to us all as '_The Registry Office_)
> ...




I forgot about the 'BM' on the other boundary wall

So, here it is...






It's on the wall to the right of the 'house'


----------



## IrishAl (7 Jan 2020)

Castlewellan Forest trig point aka Slieve naslat taken at dusk...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jan 2020)

Tues 7th

Senior Management was undertaking some consultancy work at Scarborough Hospital
I arranged for a days annual-leave & drove her up (thus earning _brownie points_?)
We were up there, before 08:45 (with her meeting starting at 09:30)

Once dropped off, I had a few hours (not sure how many it would be) exploring....
Normally I consider Scarborough to be_ 'Blackpool-on-the- North Sea'_, but out of season today, it was quite enjoyable

#1
Noticed on the last road, towards the Hospital

Not a good juxtaposition of facilities.....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jan 2020)

Tues 7th

Senior Management was undertaking some consultancy work at Scarborough Hospital
I arranged for a days annual-leave & drove her up (thus earning _brownie points_?)
We were up there, before 08:45 (with her meeting starting at 09:30)

Once dropped off, I had a few hours (not sure how many it would be) exploring....
Normally I consider Scarborough to be_ 'Blackpool-on-the- North Sea'_, but out of season today, it was quite enjoyable

#2

The (British Moderne) Hospital Lodges on Scalby Road
















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1900760


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jan 2020)

Tues 7th

Senior Management was undertaking some consultancy work at Scarborough Hospital
I arranged for a days annual-leave & drove her up (thus earning _brownie points_?)
We were up there, before 08:45 (with her meeting starting at 09:30)

Once dropped off, I had a few hours (not sure how many it would be) exploring....
Normally I consider Scarborough to be_ 'Blackpool-on-the- North Sea'_, but out of season today, it was quite enjoyable

#3
Brass Man?
Marine Drive

Somewhere near the Tour de Yorkshire finish line
Which raises a point.... I did look, but there's nothing to state that fact/location


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jan 2020)

Tues 7th

Senior Management was undertaking some consultancy work at Scarborough Hospital
I arranged for a days annual-leave & drove her up (thus earning _brownie points_?)
We were up there, before 08:45 (with her meeting starting at 09:30)

Once dropped off, I had a few hours (not sure how many it would be) exploring....
Normally I consider Scarborough to be_ 'Blackpool-on-the- North Sea'_, but out of season today, it was quite enjoyable

#4
Toll House
Marine Drive (Sandside, where I'm stood)













Roughly (ha!!!) how the sea was, in the morning, as I parked up on Marine Drive (one of closest spaces to the Toll-House)

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1728148


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jan 2020)

Tues 7th

Senior Management was undertaking some consultancy work at Scarborough Hospital
I arranged for a days annual-leave & drove her up (thus earning _brownie points_?)
We were up there, before 08:45 (with her meeting starting at 09:30)

Once dropped off, I had a few hours (not sure how many it would be) exploring....
Normally I consider Scarborough to be_ 'Blackpool-on-the- North Sea'_, but out of season today, it was quite enjoyable

#5
'King Richards House'
Sandside









https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101243365-king-richards-house-scarborough#.XhTWBHd2vIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4115109


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jan 2020)

Tues 7th

Senior Management was undertaking some consultancy work at Scarborough Hospital
I arranged for a days annual-leave & drove her up (thus earning _brownie points_?)
We were up there, before 08:45 (with her meeting starting at 09:30)

Once dropped off, I had a few hours (not sure how many it would be) exploring....
Normally I consider Scarborough to be_ 'Blackpool-on-the- North Sea'_, but out of season today, it was quite enjoyable

#6


Custom House Steps





With The Bolts to the left, leading into Ginnels/passageway
I'd hazard a guess, that it's 'bolt' as in 'run'. not the crossbow bolt???
If you were near the Customs house with contraband, you'd run??


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jan 2020)

Tues 7th

Senior Management was undertaking some consultancy work at Scarborough Hospital
I arranged for a days annual-leave & drove her up (thus earning _brownie points_?)
We were up there, before 08:45 (with her meeting starting at 09:30)

Once dropped off, I had a few hours (not sure how many it would be) exploring....
Normally I consider Scarborough to be_ 'Blackpool-on-the- North Sea'_, but out of season today, it was quite enjoyable

#7

_Newcastle Packet_
Sandside










Hidden, but exposed timbers to the side






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/646196

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101272912-newcastle-packet-inn-scarborough#.XhTaAXd2vIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jan 2020)

Tues 7th

Senior Management was undertaking some consultancy work at Scarborough Hospital
I arranged for a days annual-leave & drove her up (thus earning _brownie points_?)
We were up there, before 08:45 (with her meeting starting at 09:30)

Once dropped off, I had a few hours (not sure how many it would be) exploring....
Normally I consider Scarborough to be_ 'Blackpool-on-the- North Sea'_, but out of season today, it was quite enjoyable

#8
The Grand Hotel







One of those Air-Crew trainees was Alf Wight (whose pen name was James Herriot)




Same architect as Leeds Town Hall, & Corn Exchange
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101243163-the-grand-hotel-scarborough#.XhTZqHd2vIU






From the right (as I'm looking)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/844268


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jan 2020)

Tues 7th

Senior Management was undertaking some consultancy work at Scarborough Hospital
I arranged for a days annual-leave & drove her up (thus earning _brownie points_?)
We were up there, before 08:45 (with her meeting starting at 09:30)

Once dropped off, I had a few hours (not sure how many it would be) exploring....
Normally I consider Scarborough to be_ 'Blackpool-on-the- North Sea'_, but out of season today, it was quite enjoyable

#9
Railway Station



It's at the base of the clock tower






On the side of platform 3




https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101243452-scarborough-railway-station-scarborough#.XhTbbnd2vIU


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4843191


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jan 2020)

Tues 7th

Senior Management was undertaking some consultancy work at Scarborough Hospital
I arranged for a days annual-leave & drove her up (thus earning _brownie points_?)
We were up there, before 08:45 (with her meeting starting at 09:30)

Once dropped off, I had a few hours (not sure how many it would be) exploring....
Normally I consider Scarborough to be_ 'Blackpool-on-the- North Sea'_, but out of season today, it was quite enjoyable

#10

Leading Post Street

The timber-framed house is almost like something from (HP Lovecrafts) Innsmouth here..












https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5091190

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...t-street-scarborough-castle-ward#.XhTcind2vIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jan 2020)

Tues 7th

Senior Management was undertaking some consultancy work at Scarborough Hospital
I arranged for a days annual-leave & drove her up (thus earning _brownie points_?)
We were up there, before 08:45 (with her meeting starting at 09:30)

Once dropped off, I had a few hours (not sure how many it would be) exploring....
Normally I consider Scarborough to be_ 'Blackpool-on-the- North Sea'_, but out of season today, it was quite enjoyable

#11
A final one, before I give up......don't want to overburden you all

A64, on the east (Malton) side of Rillington








https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6061373


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jan 2020)

*1st*

A potter about today around the Castleford/Pontefract area
Including portions of the 'Wakefield Wheel' & a couple of bridleways

I followed this, but with no map, from _#3_ to _#6, _then circumnavigated Pontefract Park/Racecourse


I'd noticed a couple of these, when I did the ParkRun, with daughter on Sat 4th (event 449)
https://www.parkrun.org.uk/pontefract/course/
Granted, they'll have been there for years, but when I ran there (39 events) I was more concerned with catching the person in front, than looking around

Presumably, they're distance markers, for various race lengths?





Looking back up towards the Grandstand
I think the Horses run in the direction I'm looking??


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jan 2020)

*2nd*

A potter about today around the Castleford/Pontefract area
Including portions of the 'Wakefield Wheel' & a couple of bridleways

I followed this, but with no map, from _#3_ to _#6, _then circumnavigated Pontefract Park/Racecourse

There's the Results building
I was always given to understand that it was built as a private grandstand??









https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2739806


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jan 2020)

*3rd*

A potter about today around the Castleford/Pontefract area
Including portions of the 'Wakefield Wheel' & a couple of bridleways

I followed this, but with no map, from _#3_ to _#6, _then circumnavigated Pontefract Park/Racecourse

An oddity, & something that is certainly not seen from the M62, which is at the top of the banking
It would appear that the National Grid weren't prepared to move the pylon, when the M62 was surveyed, & likewise, the Ministry wasn't prepared to re-route (albeit slightly) the course of the under-construction m/way

Look at the map, below the image; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/587138
This is on the footpath/cycleway/bridlepath that runs to the north of the M62, shadowing the east-bound carriageway & the recess is by the slip-road off, at jct 32


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jan 2020)

This morning ; 1

Old gate-post
Black Hill
The opposite side of Black Road (A655) to the preservation village of Heath
(in fact, 'sandwiched' between the A655 & A638 Doncaster Road)

It's a slippery scratchy ride up to it, snaking between Gorse Bushes, with Duranos slipping on a slimey/grassy surface







'Retracing my wheel-tracks'








Oddly, there's no pictures of it on Geograph, so to all purposes, they're both not far from the '*c*' in _Black Hill_, in the OS map below the picture; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3784592


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jan 2020)

This morning ; 2

Bench/view-point
Black Hill
The opposite side of Black Road (A655) to the preservation village of Heath
(in fact, 'sandwiched' between the A655 & A638 Doncaster Road)

It's a slippery scratchy ride up to it, snaking between Gorse Bushes, with Duranos slipping on a slimey/grassy surface









Traffic on Black Road, & the car-park in Heath village, by _The Kings Arms_ visible
http://thekingsarmsheath.co.uk/






Oddly, there's no pictures of the bench on Geograph, so to all purposes, they're both not far from the '*c*' in _Black Hill_, in the OS map below the picture; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3784592


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jan 2020)

This afternoon; 1

_Theatre Royal & Opera House_
Plus, '_Unity House_' to the right

As seen from Smythe Street

Designed by the same man, as the Corn Exchange, in Leeds
(oh, & a provincial theatre, known as the London Palladium)










https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101272860-unity-house-wakefield-north-ward#.Xh9jfHd2vIU
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101258906-theatre-royal-wakefield-north-ward#.Xh9i6Xd2vIU



https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2649289
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5942188

Unity House ('Hall', not House, to most in Wakefield)
As seen from Drury Lane (which is the no-entry road at the traffic lights in my picture; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5941624

Looking across the road, from the corner, where the red doors are, on the Theatre Royal; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5829003


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jan 2020)

This afternoon; 2

1790's stone warehouses
'Facing' onto the River Calder

Now 'apartments'...…………………..






As seen in 1993, when they were still in industrial use; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3316300

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...se-3368-1988-wakefield-east-ward#.Xh9k4Xd2vIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jan 2020)

This afternoon; 3


Trig Point

Junction of Doncaster Road (A638) & Oakenshaw Lane
Sadly, very awkward to get closer to (from Oakenshaw Lane, anyway)








https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1584687


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jan 2020)

Slightly worrying..

We have the keys for one of the 20+ Grade 1 listed buildings in Wakefield, in our possession at the moment

I have to go in, this morning, collect something, & take the keys back
(wife signed for them, I have to sign them back in, but they know it'll be me returning them)
Obviously, a camera will be coming with me


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jan 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Slightly worrying..
> We have the keys for one of the 20+ Grade 1 listed buildings in Wakefield, in our possession at the moment
> 
> I have to go in, this morning, collect something, & take the keys back
> ...
















The medieval arches are visible here
*See final 2 images*





I've been in the Crypt before, but wanted to go up the tower
I wasn't moving the step-ladder though

It's a very narrow stairs, not much over shoulder width










South facing window





The rear-face of the entrance door






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...field-bridge-wakefield-east-ward#.XiBw-Hd2vIU


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6289315
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5835103
The 1797 widening is visible; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6289319


Taken in August 2012, to illustrate the widenings
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101273508-wakefield-bridge-wakefield-east-ward#.XiBxmnd2vIU


----------



## tom73 (16 Jan 2020)

Me and mrs 73 had a day out in Chester came across these. Anyone ever heard of them?






The other a nice Victorian post box still in use


----------



## Bobby Mhor (16 Jan 2020)

Yo, Mhor's back..
now settled in Central Scotland...
Put Beag Mhor in his buggy and headed to find the nearest two benchmarks to the homestead..
nothing exciting 
Denny, both Glasgow Rd, excellent bit of chisel work..




Denny , the 2010 Carbuncle award winner for the most dismal town in Scotland...
I can't bring it down any further


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jan 2020)

Sunday 19th

Called, on the way to work
The building's been in 'our' possession for as long as I've known
I first knew it as the Nurses Home, where student nurses could live, who were training away from home

Nowadays, it's a mixture of offices, & on-call rooms for Doctors (some who are actually on-call, & for Locums, who may have come a long way for a couple of shifts)
Upstairs houses all of the paintings, & the model railway, that were at Clayton Hospital, if any readers know that building?

Not the best of images, as they were taken with my iPhone












Not the* Lion Of Flanders*, but merely the _Lion Of Pinders_








https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ll-stanley-and-outwood-east-ward#.XiTtwHd2vIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/994543


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2020)

Interesting little metal discs, approximately 1" in diameter, hammered into the stonework, in Moulton village. It's on No. 17, so it's not the house number. 











Another local BM, on Wellingborough Road, Hamtun. Not sure if the brickie or chiselled fell out, but the top bar is several bricks & courses away 🤔


----------



## Drago (20 Jan 2020)

Interesting, those discs are of the type found on old telegraph poles and used as date codes.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Interesting, those discs are of the type found on old telegraph poles and used as date codes.


There is a pole within a few yards, but why not hammer them into that..


----------



## tom73 (20 Jan 2020)

Other option street light number thats long gone maybe ?


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2020)

Possibly.. I don't know if they actually have lighting in this part of the village,though.


----------



## tom73 (20 Jan 2020)

Had another look I like @Drago idea they really do look like telegraph pole numbers.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2020)

Next time I ride past, I'll get a photo from further away. Maybe that'll help.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jan 2020)

Look like date nails we used to nail into old wooden railroad ties so we knew when a stretch of track had been updated.


----------



## DCBassman (21 Jan 2020)

Trig point on Kitt Hill, near Callington, Cornwall. 
Would not be a problem to bag this one on a bike if you were that way (apart from having to grind up a looooong hill), but today it was a dog-in-the-Merc-and-walk day...


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jan 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Trig point on Kitt Hill, near Callington, Cornwall.
> Would not be a problem to bag this one on a bike if you were that way (apart from having to grind up a looooong hill), but today it was a dog-in-the-Merc-and-walk day...
> View attachment 501519


Was the top cap etc still there?


----------



## DCBassman (22 Jan 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Was the top cap etc still there?


You know, I forgot to check...rats.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jan 2020)

DCBassman said:


> You know, I forgot to check...rats.


Back you go


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jan 2020)

Today
_High Stree_t
(ie; the Wetherby - Harrogate road, A661)
Spofforth 







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...armhouse-spofforth-with-stockeld#.XisK83d2vIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6153964


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2020)

A few from between Queensbury and Horton Bank Top, Bradford.
























You want this one Drago, it'll cost a bit in postage and it'll not fit through the letter box!


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2020)

Beneath This


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2020)




----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2020)

Former County Line
Three Counties, and possible dangerous ground.









Canal Side Marker, Todmoden




Down into Lancashire!
Note the handrail made of rope.




Darwin House












The view into Lancashire


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2020)

Three From Huddersfield town centre








Who still has a card for one of these?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> A few from between Queensbury and Horton Bank Top, Bradford.
> View attachment 502332
> 
> View attachment 502333
> ...



I used to notice that, & the one at Mountain, when I went that way to the fell-races that started at Penistone Hill (Haworth)


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I used to notice that, &* the one at Mountain, *when I went that way to the fell-races that started at Penistone Hill (Haworth)


If you mean the one on the Brighouse - Denholme Road, before Raggalds, it's a listed "building".


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> If you mean the one on the Brighouse - Denholme Road, before Raggalds, it's a listed "building".


Yes it is

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...th-new-park-road-queensbury-ward#.XjCo2Xd2vIU



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211428719825962&set=a.10210496630444310&type=3&theater


I'd drive M62 > M606 > Odsal > Wibsey > Clayton Heights > Old Dolphin' > Queesnbury
Throuhj Mountain > Denholme Gate
The sharp left on the hairpin, before Denholme (Long Causeway)

Pace Research (bikes) used to be based down here, in a building alongside Leeming Reservoir

Join the Hebden Bridge road, then turn off to to the right (north) on the road to Stanbury

http://www.wharfedaleharriers.co.uk/events/penistone-hill-races/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jan 2020)

Roman standard
At the site of the (excavated & reburied) Bath House

Junction of (Saville Road & Church Street
(just opposite the conjectured fording point over the river... which has rather nice mosaic
Castleford..... _*Lagentivm *_







http://www.castleford.org/history/cas003.html
http://www.wakefield.gov.uk/Documents/culture-museums/museums/roman-castleford.pdf


It's recognised that the Roman Road, essentially leaves the path of the Great North Road, at Barnsdale Bar (after passing through the western edges of Doncaster)
It heads into Pontefract, then turns to the west, passing between Pontefract & Featherstone
Lost under the streets of Castleford, it then carries on as Barnsdale Road, to the north of the River Aire, with the section to the top-side of 'Peckfield Bar' (where the A63 crosses it) being known as Roman Ridge Road
Then it continues to Aberford, before turning slightly east to Tadcaster (*Calcaria*)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jan 2020)

_Ghost Sign_, in a yard off Providence Street
Wakefield





Which in itself is off NorthGate

The yard is just to the right of this building; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1485936


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Feb 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Tues 7th
> 
> Senior Management was undertaking some consultancy work at Scarborough Hospital
> I arranged for a days annual-leave & drove her up (thus earning _brownie points_?)
> ...




She's back again, for another meeting on Thursday 13th, so once more 'for brownie points', I've arranged the day off, & taking her again
Thus, once more, she can sit in the back, on the return journey & do her work on the lap-top, rather than having to play catch-up in the evening

Hopefully, the light may be better than the date above for photography, & I'll research more beforehand

Plus, being a parsimonious Yorkshireman, the parking is free on Marine Drive, until the middle of March
(on Tues 7th, including my Octavia, there were only 5 other cars, on the section, from the 'headland' to the Toll-Bar!!)


Believe daughter's also coming with us, to keep me company for the day
(ie; expecting me to pay for dinner somewhere, during the day.....)


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Feb 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _Ghost Sign_, in a yard off Providence Street
> Wakefield
> View attachment 502613
> 
> ...


I like these faded paint advertisements..


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Feb 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I like these faded paint advertisements..



Quite a few around Wakefield, & in Leeds;
https://www.secretleeds.com/viewtopic.php?t=5185


----------



## Bobby Mhor (5 Feb 2020)

Been busy elsewhere lately😢
Port Glasgow
1GL around 1844/1845, amazing condition...






nr Denny...
another upside down on a rebuilt bridge


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Feb 2020)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Been busy elsewhere lately😢
> Port Glasgow
> 1GL around 1844/1845, amazing condition...
> View attachment 503393
> ...


Aussie BM? 
Welcome back


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Feb 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Tues 7th
> Senior Management was undertaking some consultancy work at Scarborough Hospital
> I arranged for a days annual-leave & drove her up (thus earning _brownie points_?)
> We were up there, before 08:45 (with her meeting starting at 09:30)
> ...



Now she's told me she's only going to be there for an hour.... this particular meeting's only between 08:30 & 09:30
All that way, for an hour (still, I went up the A1, to the MetroCentre, for less than half-an-hour, in December)
She's got a related meeting, at the architects offices, in Manchester on Wed 12th (I can't take her, I'm working a 'late-turn'..... again )
Thus, no days 'geographing' in Scarborough, or Manchester


However, on the 'plus side', she's informed me, that she's not going back into her office at all that day
So... I proposed a continuation up the coast to Whitby (& subsequently heading home via 'Saltersgate'/Pickering/etc...)
She's amenable to that


----------



## Bobby Mhor (9 Feb 2020)

A couple of photies from t'other day

Higgins Neuk, banks of the Forth
Site of a great shipyard (I never knew this one)








Not exactly Harland and Wolff...
nearby (Larbert) milepost





another nearby one


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Feb 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Now she's told me she's only going to be there for an hour.... this particular meeting's only between 08:30 & 09:30
> All that way, for an hour (still, I went up the A1, to the MetroCentre, for less than half-an-hour, in December)
> She's got a related meeting, at the architects offices, in Manchester on Wed 12th (I can't take her, I'm working a 'late-turn'..... again )
> Thus, no days 'geographing' in Scarborough, or Manchester
> ...



Buggeration!!

I've now been told that the Manchester meeting is at Scarborough, on the Wednesday afternoon
So, they're all stopping overnight at a Hotel

Thus no need for daughter & myself to go on Thursday AM, & senior management is going to her office upon returning

Therefore, it'll just be a _'dad/daughter day' _
I have formulated contingency plans...…...


----------



## roadrash (13 Feb 2020)

Thought I would include these taken on this mornings ride on the canal in between showers, recently painted.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Feb 2020)

A rather sombre looking GR Postbox, superceded by a modern thing, in Kingsthorpe village.






And, if anyone remembers the 1" discs 31 hammered into a wall in Moulton village, they're on the wall pictured here approximately level with the bottom of the Bush, about 3' in on the main wall.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Feb 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Buggeration!!
> 
> I've now been told that the Manchester meeting is at Scarborough, on the Wednesday afternoon
> So, they're all stopping overnight at a Hotel
> ...



Out for about 10:30
Up the A1 to Wetherby, through the town centre, onto the A661 through Spofforth, & hence on to Harrogate

*Item 1*
Before we even got to Spofforth......

On the site of the old Station, off Linton Road in Wetherby
(there was also a 'RaceCourse' station)








I oh so want that A1 sign!!





Pre signs; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5798829

http://www.disused-stations.org.uk/w/wetherby_second/index.shtml

Scroll down to Wetherby
http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Church Fenton Harrogate.htm


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Feb 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Buggeration!!
> 
> I've now been told that the Manchester meeting is at Scarborough, on the Wednesday afternoon
> So, they're all stopping overnight at a Hotel
> ...


Out for about 10:30
Up the A1 to Wetherby, through the town centre, onto the A661 through Spofforth, & hence on to Harrogate

*Item 2*

Odeon Cinema
A glorious example, & more importantly, still a working cinema!

















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2083772

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ma-harrogate-high-harrogate-ward#.XkWcQEB2vIU

http://cinematreasures.org/theaters/1834


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Feb 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Buggeration!!
> 
> I've now been told that the Manchester meeting is at Scarborough, on the Wednesday afternoon
> So, they're all stopping overnight at a Hotel
> ...


Out for about 10:30
Up the A1 to Wetherby, through the town centre, onto the A661 through Spofforth, & hence on to Harrogate

*Item 3*

_Bettys_
Parliament Street
All the staff in white shirts/blouses, with black trousers/long skirts & big aprons






https://www.bettys.co.uk/cafe-tea-rooms/our-locations/bettys-harrogate


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5690064


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Feb 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Buggeration!!
> 
> I've now been told that the Manchester meeting is at Scarborough, on the Wednesday afternoon
> So, they're all stopping overnight at a Hotel
> ...


Out for about 10:30
Up the A1 to Wetherby, through the town centre, onto the A661 through Spofforth, & hence on to Harrogate

*Item 4*

Winter Gardens & Turkish Baths
Parliament Street






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5689956
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/738866
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/657888

https://www.jdwetherspoon.com/pub-histories/england/north-yorkshire/the-winter-gardens-harrogate







https://www.turkishbathsharrogate.co.uk/

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3890240


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Feb 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Buggeration!!
> 
> I've now been told that the Manchester meeting is at Scarborough, on the Wednesday afternoon
> So, they're all stopping overnight at a Hotel
> ...


Out for about 10:30
Up the A1 to Wetherby, through the town centre, onto the A661 through Spofforth, & hence on to Harrogate

*Item 5*

_Arkwrights_
Commercial Street/Cheltenham Parade















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5539774


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Feb 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Buggeration!!
> 
> I've now been told that the Manchester meeting is at Scarborough, on the Wednesday afternoon
> So, they're all stopping overnight at a Hotel
> ...


Out for about 10:30
Up the A1 to Wetherby, through the town centre, onto the A661 through Spofforth, & hence on to Harrogate

*Item 6*
Boar & Boars Head
Ripley
















http://www.boarsheadripley.co.uk/

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101173942-drinking-fountain-with-statue-ripley

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4122634

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5821034


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Feb 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Buggeration!!
> 
> I've now been told that the Manchester meeting is at Scarborough, on the Wednesday afternoon
> So, they're all stopping overnight at a Hotel
> ...


Out for about 10:30
Up the A1 to Wetherby, through the town centre, onto the A661 through Spofforth, & hence on to Harrogate

*Item 7*

The lower Cascade & bridge
Ripley
(lake below the 'Castle')


Quite a few years ago, as we had to have her put to sleep in 2007, we went here with our 2 Border Collies
Some stupid brat of a kid, threw a stick over the bridge where I was stood here , & before I could hold the lead tighter, Gypsy jumped over the parapet after it
Thankfully, or the kid would have followed the stick, she merely got out downstream of the bridge...…...…. still with the stick
















https://www.ripleycastle.co.uk/

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ootbridge-at-lake-outlet-ripley-castle-ripley

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2518680


Gypsy was the 'black & white'


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Feb 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Buggeration!!
> 
> I've now been told that the Manchester meeting is at Scarborough, on the Wednesday afternoon
> So, they're all stopping overnight at a Hotel
> ...


Out for about 10:30
Up the A1 to Wetherby, through the town centre, onto the A661 through Spofforth, & hence on to Harrogate

*Item 8*

2014 Tour de France artwork at Ripley








https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4058889


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Feb 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Buggeration!!
> 
> I've now been told that the Manchester meeting is at Scarborough, on the Wednesday afternoon
> So, they're all stopping overnight at a Hotel
> ...


Out for about 10:30
Up the A1 to Wetherby, through the town centre, onto the A661 through Spofforth, & hence on to Harrogate

*Item 9*

On the A61 Ripon Road (just south of Ripley)









https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6050210


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Feb 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Buggeration!!
> 
> I've now been told that the Manchester meeting is at Scarborough, on the Wednesday afternoon
> So, they're all stopping overnight at a Hotel
> ...


Out for about 10:30
Up the A1 to Wetherby, through the town centre, onto the A661 through Spofforth, & hence on to Harrogate
*Item 10*

Skipton Road
(outside Bilton Grange Community Centre)

*




*
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6076598


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Feb 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Buggeration!!
> 
> I've now been told that the Manchester meeting is at Scarborough, on the Wednesday afternoon
> So, they're all stopping overnight at a Hotel
> ...


Out for about 10:30
Up the A1 to Wetherby, through the town centre, onto the A661 through Spofforth, & hence on to Harrogate

*Item 11*
After a visit to Spa Cycles..... ooh, their titanium commuter/touring frames
(the debit card almost came out!)

Spa Mews Gateway
Spa Street
Starbeck








https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101293891-spa-mews-entrance-gateway-harrogate

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/81794

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1594362


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Feb 2020)

Had a drive out this afternoon, as it was a bit too breezy for a ride
Headed over to a village (they'd probably consider themselves a 'small town'?) near the confluence of the River Aire, with the River Ouse

Snaith
East Riding of Yorkshire
*#1*

A rather well painted, & not vandalised bus shelter!
Selby Road (A1041)






Not painted here, in 2016; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5057555


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Feb 2020)

Had a drive out this afternoon, as it was a bit too breezy for a ride
Headed over to a village (they'd probably consider themselves a 'small town'?) near the confluence of the River Aire, with the River Ouse

Snaith
East Riding of Yorkshire
*#2 *

Clog Factory
Selby Road, junction with Mill Street












https://snaithbluesigns.btck.co.uk/SnaithClogMill

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/242915


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Feb 2020)

Had a drive out this afternoon, as it was a bit too breezy for a ride
Headed over to a village (they'd probably consider themselves a 'small town'?) near the confluence of the River Aire, with the River Ouse

Snaith
East Riding of Yorkshire
*#3*

Puntons Funeral Directors
Juntion of Selby Road (A1041), BeastFair & Pontefract Road (A645)






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2727835


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Feb 2020)

Had a drive out this afternoon, as it was a bit too breezy for a ride
Headed over to a village (they'd probably consider themselves a 'small town'?) near the confluence of the River Aire, with the River Ouse

Snaith
East Riding of Yorkshire
*#4*

'Lock-Up'
Buttermarket











https://snaithbluesigns.btck.co.uk/SnaithLockUp

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101161768-lock-up-snaith-and-cowick#.XlFSsEB2vIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/584583


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Feb 2020)

Had a drive out this afternoon, as it was a bit too breezy for a ride
Headed over to a village (they'd probably consider themselves a 'small town'?) near the confluence of the River Aire, with the River Ouse

Snaith
East Riding of Yorkshire
*#5*

On leaving Snaith, on the A1041, towards Selby, in order to look at the old bridge
The Aire was rather high
On my journey there, the A19 (main aterial from jct 34/M62 to Selby was closed at Eggborough)






Note the Toll-Houses, on the north bank

This was the Selby Road, locally; Ferry Lane
It doubles as a dyke, with the farmland to the left, roughly 3 yards below road level
The 'new' bridge is seen
'New' means built in 1930





The river levels are a bit more normal here; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1198405


Although it looks scarier here, as Ferry Lane starts to drop below the dyke level









https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1198420


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Feb 2020)

Had a drive out this afternoon, as it was a bit too breezy for a ride
Headed over to a village (they'd probably consider themselves a 'small town'?) near the confluence of the River Aire, with the River Ouse

Snaith
North Yorkshire (north side of the river)
*#6*

On leaving Snaith, on the A1041, towards Selby, in order to look at the old bridge
The Aire was rather high
On my journey there, the A19 (main aterial from jct 34/M62 to Selby was closed at Eggborough)

The Toll-House, on the north bank
Plus, an interesting plaque on one of them




















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6016443

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3794266


Similar to today; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/664015


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Feb 2020)

Gave daughter a lift into Leeds late this morning & had a slight detour on my return journey
*1*

Hunslet Engine Works (as was)
Jack Lane







I can remember it, when stock was built there, & the road was closed to allow access to the network
Closed in 1995, & I worked not far away, until early 1997

Some rails are still in position






As are the redundant signs!





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ny-offices-city-and-hunslet-ward#.XlKreEB2vIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/986098
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4575011

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hunslet_Engine_Company


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Feb 2020)

Gave daughter a lift into Leeds late this morning & had a slight detour on my return journey
*2*

Practically 'next door' to* #1*
Boyne Engineering Works
Jack Lane





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ks-offices-city-and-hunslet-ward#.XlKsJkB2vIU
















Pre 'refurbishment' (not sure if used, or just 'decorative windows'?) https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3845971

http://www.leedsengine.info/leeds/hunslet.asp

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ring-works-city-and-hunslet-ward#.XlKs30B2vIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Feb 2020)

Gave daughter a lift into Leeds late this morning & had a slight detour on my return journey
*3 *

And.... on the other side of the road, practically behind where I was stood to take the images for the above 2 postings


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Feb 2020)

I spotted this cut mark a while ago as I passed by on the bus. I finally rode past for a photo opportunity!
It's tucked into a corner on my doctors surgery.. 👍🏼


----------



## biggs682 (26 Feb 2020)

No bike today popped into Ringwood to bag this benchmark at St Peter's and St Paul's


----------



## biggs682 (27 Feb 2020)

Wimbourne minster


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Feb 2020)

York, this morning
Drove over, with daughter 
(left car at Askham Bar Park & Ride)
I wandered round, whilst she was at a presentation at _St John University_
We were in the city by 09:15

*1*
MickleGate Bar
Queen Street to the left (towards the railway station), Nunnery Lane to the right

















From the other side; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5291742


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Feb 2020)

York, this morning
Drove over, with daughter
(left car at Askham Bar Park & Ride)
I wandered round, whilst she was at a presentation at _St John University_
We were in the city by 09:15

*2*
_Bar Convent_
Blossom Street
MickleGate







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ttached-to-front-micklegate-ward#.Xlp9DkB2vIU

You can stay, or eat there!
https://www.bar-convent.org.uk/index.htm


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6014686


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Feb 2020)

York, this morning
Drove over, with daughter 
(left car at Askham Bar Park & Ride)
I wandered round, whilst she was at a presentation at _St John University_
We were in the city by 09:15

*3.*
85, 87, 89
MickleGate


*




*
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101257323-85-87-and-89-micklegate-micklegate-ward#.Xlp-kkB2vIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5291751


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Feb 2020)

York, this morning
Drove over, with daughter 
(left car at Askham Bar Park & Ride)
I wandered round, whilst she was at a presentation at _St John University_
We were in the city by 09:15

*4 *
Cast-Iron access-door (basement to street??)
BishopGate Street













'Off the shot', to the left of image; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5291810


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Feb 2020)

York, this morning
Drove over, with daughter
(left car at Askham Bar Park & Ride)
I wandered round, whilst she was at a presentation at _St John University_
We were in the city by 09:15

*5*
_Magistrates Courts_
Clifford Street






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/837358









It's on the far corner, below the plaque (photo above), & past the letter-box


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Feb 2020)

York, this morning
Drove over, with daughter
(left car at Askham Bar Park & Ride)
I wandered round, whilst she was at a presentation at _St John University_
We were in the city by 09:15

*6*

_Three Tuns_
CopperGate
*




*





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/857092


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Feb 2020)

York, this morning
Drove over, with daughter
(left car at Askham Bar Park & Ride)
I wandered round, whilst she was at a presentation at _St John University_
We were in the city by 09:15

*7*
_Herberts House/Lady Peckitts Yard_
Pavement









'L P Y' https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1400905
'H H' https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4915410

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101257535-11-lady-peckitts-yard-guildhall-ward#.XlqIRkB2vIU














500 years & that's all the rot!!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Feb 2020)

York, this morning
Drove over, with daughter
(left car at Askham Bar Park & Ride)
I wandered round, whilst she was at a presentation at _St John University_
We were in the city by 09:15
*8*

_Golden Fleece_
Pavement

















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5204709
https://www.goldenfleecepubyork.co.uk/find-us/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Feb 2020)

York, this morning
Drove over, with daughter
(left car at Askham Bar Park & Ride)
I wandered round, whilst she was at a presentation at _St John University_
We were in the city by 09:15
*9*
_Merchant Adventurers Hall_
FossGate (side)







As seen from PIcadilly

*



*

With attached Chapel*




*
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101257828-merchant-adventurers-hall-guildhall-ward#.XlqLEEB2vIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2900910


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Feb 2020)

York, this morning
Drove over, with daughter
(left car at Askham Bar Park & Ride)
I wandered round, whilst she was at a presentation at _St John University_
We were in the city by 09:15
*10*

_Everyman Cinema_
Blossom Street






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-odeon-buildings-micklegate-ward#.XlqLykB2vIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6014273

It has a small restaurant to the side, accordingly named


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Feb 2020)

I think is enough, there are more...………...


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (29 Feb 2020)

Just below this plaque.




Is this benchmark.




Albion Place,Leeds. Just opposite WH Smith.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (29 Feb 2020)

The new next to the old.








Meadow Lane,Leeds.


----------



## classic33 (29 Feb 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> York, this morning
> Drove over, with daughter
> (left car at Askham Bar Park & Ride)
> I wandered round, whilst she was at a presentation at _St John University_
> ...


*4.* Supply box for the tram system?
Did you have a gander inside?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> *4.* Supply box for the tram system?
> Did you have a gander inside?



You think so?

No I didn't

No Trams there in 1097

https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=18&lat=53.95278&lon=-1.08463&layers=168&b=1


----------



## All uphill (1 Mar 2020)

I imagine this is unusual. Edward VIII stone on a Post Office building in Bridgwater.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (5 Mar 2020)

Falkirk, St james Church




on a toodle yesterday from the top of the Carron Valley down to Stirling and after a relaxing downhill section, stopped at a small roadside bridge and voila, a mark.. the rivet gone..


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Mar 2020)

A well worn cut mark opposite the Alms Houses and Ecton village hall.











Weston Favel Church, with a worn out cut mark next to a Bolt.






And, finally, a cut mark, partially pointed in, on the Bold Dragoon pub in Weston Favel village.

All taken today on my blood donoring ride.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Mar 2020)

Pickering on Sunday, 'up to press'
I'm sure there'll be a few interesting items there

For this thread, the Railways & Classics Cars, in the Hobbies section
Mathewsons, the garage in the (Yesterday Channel) TV show '_Bangers & Cash' _is just east in Thornton-le-Dale
https://mathewsons.co.uk/

Plus, of course, in Pickering; https://www.nymr.co.uk/


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Mar 2020)

Out on a soggy shopping stroll this morning. I saw this cut mark on a leccy sub-station wall a while ago when I drove into B&M carpark. Decided to get a pic today..


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Mar 2020)

Might be time for the electric company to consider a little judicious tuck-pointing.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Mar 2020)

Whilst out yesterday
Just south of Pickering, on the Malton Road (A169)

What's nice about it, is the _North Riding of Yorkshire_ lettering, rather than just 'NYCC'
No 'backing stone' either


I'd seen this one on Geograph, so detoured slightly to find it
(before heading back to Gilling East, via Helmsley)















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4773943


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Mar 2020)

And, taken a couple of hours before that one, but....

On the A170 
Between Helmsley & Beadlam






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4596598


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Mar 2020)

*Sunday 15th*

Out of time order, with the 2 posts above, but....

_Pickering Bridge_
(in that town)
Bridge Street







On the left parapet in this image (downstream side)











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101172952-pickering-bridge-pickering#.Xm_VWUB2vIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4577827


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Mar 2020)

*Sunday 15th*


Old School House
Chestnut Avenue)
(aka A170 Helmsley - Scarborough road)








https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101074191-school-house-thornton-le-dale

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1140450


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Mar 2020)

*Sunday 15th*

_Lady Lumleys Almshouses_
Chestnut Avenue)
(aka A170 Helmsley - Scarborough road)



















And attached 'Grammar School'






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101074192-lady-lumleys-almshouses-thornton-le-dale
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101361319-grammar-school-thornton-le-dale#.Xm_Y0EB2vIU


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4120159
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/441485


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Mar 2020)

*Today*

Hollow Meadows
A57 
(between Sheffield & LadyBower Reservoir)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Mar 2020)

*Today*

Yorkshire Bridge
(River Derwent)
Bottom of LydGate Lane
Bamford 
Derbyshire

The name is due to it being on the boundary of the West Riding of Yorkshire (pre 1974


















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101087856-yorkshire-bridge-bamford#.Xm_bhEB2vIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4689329


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Mar 2020)

*Today*

_'Plug-Hole'_
LadyBower Reservoir

As seen alongside Bamford Dam
From Ashopton Road (A6103)






'Snake Bridge' in the distance





Wet...…. https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5303860

Dry...…….. https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4653177

What's inside...…………….
https://www.28dayslater.co.uk/threads/ladybower-reservoir-derbyshire-sept-15.99572/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Mar 2020)

*Today*

_Guide-Stone_
Mortimer Road ('The Strines'), at the junction with the (pre TurnPike) Penistone Road, from Sheffield







And a benchmark too!










1740 is presumed to be the date of erection






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...south-side-of-junction-bradfield#.Xm_Sb0B2vIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6102503


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Mar 2020)

*Today*

Milestone
Manchester Road (A628)
Millhouse Green (west of Penistone)








https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101151826-milestone-opposite-number-351-penistone#.Xm_UN0B2vIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6044717


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Mar 2020)

Another trip out
Ripon, this time

*1.* 

_Obelisk_
Market Place






The benchmark is on the eastern face (left side, in this pic)






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101315492-obelisk-ripon#.XnEkdUB2vIU



https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4906694


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Mar 2020)

*2.*

_The Unicorn Inn_
Market Place East


















Lewis Carroll is associated with Ripon, & the Inn has a lot of images/information, including the Unicorn, and 'Tweedle-Dum & Tweedle-Dee' behind the bar
(his father was Canon, at the Cathedral)











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101150152-the-unicorn-hotel-ripon#.XnElN0B2vIU

Cabmans Shelter was nowhere to be seen today, but I have seen it before; 
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3743044

https://www.jdwetherspoon.com/hotels/england/north-yorkshire/the-unicorn-hotel
https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-...was-really-alice-in-yorkshireland-697305.html

1st & 2nd articles; https://www.riponcathedral.org.uk/what-to-see/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Mar 2020)

*3. *
_Wakemans House_
WestGate




















And the horn is stylised into a bench support, at the side on High SkellGate




https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101295808-the-wakemans-house-ripon#.XnEoz0B2vIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4950122
A nightly ritual; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/184330

http://www.bbc.co.uk/northyorkshire.../07/10/ripon_hornblower_history_feature.shtml


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Mar 2020)

*4. *
_Hospital Of St John The Baptist_
(off) BondGate
As in Almshouse, I guess?

_








_




https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101149415-hospital-of-st-john-the-baptist-ripon#.XnEpq0B2vIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1597105


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Mar 2020)

*5.*
_House of Correction_
St MaryGate

















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101315485-deans-croft-ripon#.XnEsqUB2vIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/668538


And the adjacent Museum, as it is now




















http://riponmuseums.co.uk/museums/prison_police_museum

There's also a Workhouse Museum (if you go to the Museums page)
Some older readers may remember elderly relatives shuddering with dread at the mere mention of such establishments
I know, that when I started in the NHS, some elderly patients didn't want to be admitted for that very reason... to them the Hospital was rthe Workhouse
A state of affairs that wasn't helped by the (closed) & let's be non PC here, Asylum next door

Workhouses were essentially abolished (in the accepted sense/nature of their existance) by the 1930s. but some were still in use, with less draconian regimes until the inaguration of the NHS in 1948


*EDIT @ 21:43*

@Drago
Thought this one might appeal 
There's also a Courthouse Museum too!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Mar 2020)

This morning

_'Black Dicks Temple'_
A6188
Between Grange Moor (where the A642 Wakefield-Huddersfield road, meets the A637 from Barnsley) & Kirkheaton/Armitage Bridge























https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101183892-the-temple-in-whitley-park-kirkburton#.XnIzMEB2vIU

Some history, below the picture, in this link; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/25154

https://www.examinerlive.co.uk/news/west-yorkshire-news/black-dicks-famous-tower-could-5082838

https://paranormalplacesuk.blogspot.com/2010/09/black-dicks-temple-near-huddersfield.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Mar 2020)

After photographing the above '_Black Dicks Temple'_, I stopped at one of the several milestones on the A642 Wakefield-Huddersfield road at Grange Moor, where it meets the A637 from Barnsley) & Kirkheaton/Armitage Bridge









This one is on the roundabout, the one in my picture is (more or less) above the 'MS' in the little map
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6048350

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...on-with-barnlsey-road-kirkburton#.XnI2YEB2vIU


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Mar 2020)

A meagre ½ a cut mark on Churches shoe factory, in Hamtun, on my walk to get my eyes tested..


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Mar 2020)

Whilst out for a ride, at dinner-time

_Park Road_ (A639)
Between jct 32/M62 & Pontefract
It's practically on the roundabout, where there's the access to the Park/RaceCourse, and Halfords/McDonalds







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...y-entrance-pontefract-north-ward#.XnOpEkB2vIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6050675

*NB;* the 'Barnsdale & Leeds' (branch) notates that it's the road that left the Great North Road (A1) at Barnsdale Bar, following (in parts) the old Roman route to Castleford (Lagentivm), where it carries on (milestones have the same 'name' to the north of Cas) rejoining the GNR/A1 at HookMoor/Abeford


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Mar 2020)

Again, whilst out at dinner-time
_Jacksons Bridge _(apparently)
Weeland Road (A645 - the old road, to Snaith & Goole)
Knottingley











It's on the nearest stone parapet/abutment (in this picture)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2037082

So. far-right, in my picture


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Mar 2020)

At dinner-time
Weeland Road (A645 - the old road, to Snaith & Goole)
Knottingley

Just to the town side of the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal, spanned by the bridge in my previous posting
(ie; I rode back in the direction I faced to take the photo, & it's not far around the corner)






Marked here as '_*MS*_', with the (now) illegible text notated, in 1905; https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=18&lat=53.70948&lon=-1.24607&layers=168&b=1


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6035567


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Mar 2020)

This afternoon, along the partial route of the _'Great Northern, North Eastern. Lancashire & Yorkshire Railway_', aka the _'Methley Joint Line'_
(as it was built/laid)






By my back wheel






After a diversion off the route, onto Barnsdale Road (A639 as it is at that point, onto WaterGate (B6145 - becoming Newmarket Lane, at the other end), I rejoined the old line, just west of where the M62 crosses it



This is the bridge, it's slightly to the east-side of the blue circle, _not_ the live running line, it's part of the 'white road';
(bench mark is at the far side in the link) https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/259292

Although two of the Station buildings still exist as houses; this being the one I passed; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/259315

Seen as Methley (South Joint) Station; https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=17&lat=53.72686&lon=-1.40017&layers=168&b=1

To add confusion, there was another station less than a mile to the north. there's a campaign to have one reopened there
Methley North
https://www.wakefieldexpress.co.uk/...-plans-reopen-methley-railway-station-2000979

Scroll down to the last 3 -4 images; http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Cutsyke Methley.htm


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Mar 2020)

A worn cut mark & bolt on Cromer Parish Church Bell Tower, on yesterday's deserted Cromer stroll. 











And a milestone, in Kelling, illuminated by some Scania headlights. I've driven past this numerous times, but last night was very quiet so I could stop.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 509134
> 
> 
> A meagre ½ a cut mark on Churches shoe factory, in Hamtun, on my walk to get my eyes tested..



Is that the one just down from the old bus depot at jimmy's end ?


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Is that the one just down from the old bus depot at jimmy's end ?


Yep.. I was in Newlec cycles and popped across the road


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Yep.. I was in Newlec cycles and popped across the road



Yes that is what I thought


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Mar 2020)

_Kirkthorpe Weir_
River Calder


Self-Isolation? (for a while)
Yes, in 3 miles of bridlways/Wakefield Wheel to get there, I think I saw 4 people












Looking slightly downstream from the same position







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...sluice-gates-warmfield-cum-heath#.XnkCY0B2vIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2675880


*And..............*.
Sunday 23rd February.....
Quite a vast difference!!
20 feet of water?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Mar 2020)

Today, during my_ allowed exercise

Station Road_
Featherstone
Just to the north side of the present railway Station

Ackton Hall Colliery was to the west (same side as benchmark), now covered with industrial units






It's about 1/2way along, on the right (west) side







Some photos here, of the original bridge, & the replacement
https://myfeatherstonecollieries.blogspot.com/2016/04/ackton-hall-colliery-managers.html

It's where it states 'Station'
https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=17&lat=53.67894&lon=-1.36198&layers=168&b=1

From the other side of the tracks; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/584011


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Mar 2020)

Today, during my_ allowed exercise



Dovecote_
Sharlston Hall





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5299576
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...outh-of-sharlston-hall-sharlston#.Xnpld0B2vIU


*Plus;* the gorgeous hall that it belongs to, with structure from the 15th, 16th & 17th centuries

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5299577











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101253750-sharlston-hall-sharlston#.XnplwUB2vIU


A full one of mine from May 2016


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Mar 2020)

Today, during my_ allowed exercise_

Bridleway, off Flass Lane
(which in itself is off Premier Way, near the Glasshoughton ASDA, & Xscape)


Not a single one opens!!







This is the closest picture, as its a few dozen yards before the paddock with the Discovery; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5655685


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (26 Mar 2020)

A combination of being a Key Worker and very quiet roads gave me the opportunity to bag these milestones whilst out and about driving a bus. These are on Otley Old Road,Leeds.

Can't make out the writing on the front.




On the side it reads "Otley 5 miles"


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (26 Mar 2020)

Close up of the writing on the front,it reads "To Leeds 4 miles"




On the side it reads "To Otley 6 miles"


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (26 Mar 2020)

A benchmark.




Close up.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (26 Mar 2020)

This is at the bottom end of Otley Old Road with the junction of the A660 Otley Road.




Writing reads.
Headingley Church 1.6.
Leeds Bridge 4.3
Adel Church 1.2
Bramhope Ch 3.6 (?)
Otley Ch (?)
Burley Ch (?)
Ilkley Ch (?)




On the other side it reads....
Cookridge Hall 1.5
Carlton Bar 4
Otley Shevin 5.4
Carr Bridge Station


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (26 Mar 2020)

This on the corner of Spen Rd with the junction of Spen Ln, Leeds.




Close up.




The damaged benchmark close up.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (26 Mar 2020)

A couple of post boxes.
Bottom of Canada Rd, Yeadon.




Broadgate Ln/North Broadgate Ln,Horsforth.


----------



## Drago (27 Mar 2020)

Brilliant work team. Three years ago when I started this thread I didn't realise how motivated you would all be to get out there and bag trigs, benchmarks, flush brackets, bolts, and other interesting Geographs.

A great excuse for a ride anyway, but in these turbulent times where government mandated exercise is still permitted the motivation this provides is even more important. Keep at it.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Mar 2020)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> This is at the bottom end of Otley Old Road with the junction of the A660 Otley Road.
> View attachment 510735
> 
> Writing reads.
> ...



I've seen that many times, but, as I'm usually driving past it, traffic rarely allows a stop


----------



## Spartak (27 Mar 2020)

Found this today,






They should have used a bigger stone or used a smaller font... 🤔

Westerleigh


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Mar 2020)

Half a Cut Mark, on an old Chiropractor's practice, junction of Wharf Road and Norton Street, Grantham. Exactly opposite to my delivery, today..


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2020)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> View attachment 510730
> 
> Close up of the writing on the front,it reads "To Leeds 4 miles"
> View attachment 510731
> ...


Any old pubs or barracks nearby, that's a horse mounting stone, hence the steps.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Mar 2020)

This morning
After dropping daughters car off for an MoT test, & whilst waiting for the phone-call to walk back to collect it

_Batley Viaduct_
(over, at this point) Rouse Mill Lane








https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101134650-railway-viaduct-batley-east-ward#.XoHZbkBFzIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/442589
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/76695


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Mar 2020)

This morning
After dropping daughters car off for an MoT test, & whilst waiting for the phone-call to walk back to collect it


Junction of Rouse Mill Lane & Alexandria Road
Batley


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Mar 2020)

This morning
After dropping daughters car off for an MoT test, & whilst waiting for the phone-call to walk back to collect it


Footpath
Back Station Road (to railway Station)
Batley






And, from the top, looking back at the viaduct





It's at the top-right, beyond the vans; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3280178


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Mar 2020)

This morning
After dropping daughters car off for an MoT test, & whilst waiting for the phone-call to walk back to collect it

Station Road
Batley





















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101134616-51-station-road-batley-east-ward#.XoHcZUBFzIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5412589


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Mar 2020)

This morning
After dropping daughters car off for an MoT test, & whilst waiting for the phone-call to walk back to collect it

Lady Ann Road
(off Soothill Lane)
Batley




Approximately to the centre, on the right (near the lamp-post)





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1396512

Seen here in 1905, heading to the north-east; https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=18&lat=53.71384&lon=-1.62313&layers=168&b=1


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Mar 2020)

This morning
After dropping daughters car off for an MoT test, & whilst waiting for the phone-call to walk back to collect it


Lady Ann Road, opposite West Street (under railway)
Batley








https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...t-street-subway-batley-east-ward#.XoHdekBFzIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3263924


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Mar 2020)

This morning
After dropping daughters car off for an MoT test, & whilst waiting for the phone-call to walk back to collect it


Lady Ann Road
(at junction with Primrose Hill)
Batley

Long, dark, sloping, very restricted height (under 6foot points!)


















From the other side;






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-mdl131-lady-ann-road-subway-batley-east-ward

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5428637
Only one light working, at the moment; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5428646
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5434006


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Mar 2020)

This morning
After dropping daughters car off for an MoT test, & whilst waiting for the phone-call to walk back to collect it

Old cinema
Bradford Road
Batley



















http://cinematreasures.org/theaters/44689

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/486823


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Mar 2020)

West Yorkshires computer hot-spot!!

Both are on the main entrance of Dewsbury railway station


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_Kilburn










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leslie_Fox


----------



## Bobby Mhor (30 Mar 2020)

Haven't bothering whilst out on my one exercise daily
BUT a wrong turn and a sign saying Old Denny Road..
it turned in to more likely be an old drove road, certainly lost any tarmac soon enough and got rougher the further I headed west, talking (at a safe distance to a mountain biker) I wanted to see the Torwood Blue Pool so up over some rough terrain on my trusty hybrid..
Torwood Blue Pool Info HERE ( the link referring to the blue pool website is no longer available)


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Mar 2020)

Just one Cut Mark on today's legal exercise. It's on an Electricity sub station by Maidencastle (it's not as nice as it sounds... Really!!)


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> This morning
> After dropping daughters car off for an MoT test, & whilst waiting for the phone-call to walk back to collect it
> 
> _Batley Viaduct_
> ...


You get the Bench Marks?


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 511516
> 
> 
> Just one Cut Mark on today's legal exercise. It's on an Electricity sub station by Maidencastle (it's not as nice as it sounds... Really!!)


On Crackthorn?


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> On Crackthorn?


The very same...


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2020)

Ah, then I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (3 Apr 2020)

Thought, sod it so on my one a day exercise.
I'd hunt down some BMs,
got 8 and a FB...
Here's three
(all in the Denny and surrounding area)
Old Church (now converted)





Farm





Local bridge, note the thickness of the chisel marks (more likely dog pee)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Apr 2020)

Had to nip to Pontefract this afternoon, to take something to daughters b/f's house

On the way back, via the town centre, for photographs for another thread, I noticed this on the bridge

Ferrybridge Road

A slightly unusual mark






It's to the left, on the stone arch






.Seen from the other side (my approach to it) https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3533937

There was one on another bridge too, but wasn't able to stop at that one (seen here, in the distance) https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/252969


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Apr 2020)

Had to nip to Pontefract this afternoon, to take something to daughters b/f's house

On the way back, via the town centre, for photographs for at this pub, which can be seen here; https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/street-art.221565/post-5941204

_Hope & Anchor_
North BaileyGate


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4401637


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Apr 2020)

Near work on my commute in







At... https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ll-stanley-and-outwood-east-ward#.XpCss0BFzIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Apr 2020)

On arrival in the grounds


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Apr 2020)

During my _allowed exercise _today
(chose as secluded/quiet route as I could)

_Silver Row_
Lower Mickletown
A rather ornate corner
Whether it's original, or 'let in' by one of the owners, I have no idea






There's no picture of it on Geograph, but this is looking to my right; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2118908


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Apr 2020)

During my _allowed exercise _today
(chose as secluded/quiet route as I could)


Methodist Chapel, with what I will presume is an ornate date carving, for_ 1887_
Main Street Mickletown












https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/461395


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Apr 2020)

During my _allowed exercise _today
(chose as secluded/quiet route as I could)

A Pineapple

Adjacent to _Caroline Bridge_
Over River Aire, carrying a bridleway, from St Aidens Nature reserve, to Mickletown






It's at the far side of the bridge; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6081479


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Apr 2020)

An extremely shabbily chiselled cut mark on an Electricity sub station on today's little ride. 
Must have been in a hurry, with blunt chisel, I reckon!


----------



## Drago (15 Apr 2020)

Where did you find that one Pete?


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Where did you find that one Pete?


Fellmead Road, Rectory Farm, on the tatty electric sub station.
Lazy chiseller even used the cement joint as the down stroke 🤪


----------



## Bobby Mhor (16 Apr 2020)

Three today..
Two 'bonnie' cut marks on two bridges in?
BONNYBRIDGE ( groan)









An upside down one..a bit battle worn, methinks
Falkirk, Tamfourhill


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2020)

I suspect the upside down one has fallen out and been replaced and mortared in upside down.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Apr 2020)

Whilst returning on the A63, from my ride along the route of the _Leeds, Castleford and Pontefract Junction Railway_ to Garforth, I rode along NineLands Lane, to join it
(built/improved/managed as the _Leeds - Selby TurnPike_)

To my delight, as I waited at the traffic-lights by _The Crusader_ pub & Fire Station, I spotted this in the undergrowth opposite, so a detour of a few yards was made
I like the fact that it stattes _*'TurnPike*_'

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6060998


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Apr 2020)

Always good to discover treasure in the undergrowth @Richard A Thackeray , eh!











Here's my find of the day. I've driven past this mile post loads of times but never had any chance to stop (no bike, just my Scania in the background.. It's on the A134 near Scole, Diss.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Always good to discover treasure in the undergrowth @Richard A Thackeray , eh!
> 
> View attachment 516374
> 
> ...


Not really in the undergrowth though, is it? 👼
(unless the grass has been cut?)


This one is!!
Set back from the road, about 8 foot
Generally overgrown

On A656 'Roman Ridge Road'
Between 'Peckfield Bar' (where A656, crosses A63), just south of jct 47/M1


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6071978






There's an even more hidden one, on the 'Tadcaster TurnPike' (A162), between FerryBridge & Monk Fryston (where the A63 crosses the 'Tad T-P')
It's in a ditch now - due to successive road building raising the surface

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6341882


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Apr 2020)

Whilst out on Sunday, & returning from my _'allowed exercise_' & on the return
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1660#post-5962318

I pass this a lot, pre-restrictions, in either direction
Usually traffic precludes a good angle, as does the direction of the sun (at those times)


Ledston Luck
Barnsdale Road (A656) - the Castleford - HookMoor/Aberford road

Curiously, there's no picture of it, but it's located at the road-turning on the left of the picture; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2550812


















The 'Arts & Craft' number 1 Engine House still stands slightly to the north, if sadly neglected
(Number 2 has fared better!!)

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/661279


----------



## Spartak (22 Apr 2020)

Came across this today on the bridge above the River Frome, between Cleeve Wood & Frenchay in Bristol.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Apr 2020)

Spotted today between Outwell and Downham Market. 













It's not often you can get a truck up to a Trig Point!! 😂


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Apr 2020)

I went out on my 'allowed exercise' to look at this one earler
I only knew about it, as it was in the side-bar, on _Geograph_, whilst looking at another one







For size comparison






I'd dispute the house being as old as the 'stone, even though it's named _MileStone House_









https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...of-milestone-house-north-elmsall#.XqRblkBFzIW
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5792606


It's identical to the one in Ackworth, on Doncaster Road (A638), at the top of Dicky Sykes Lane


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Apr 2020)

Another local, quite shoddy, cut mark! This one is on Blackthorn Brook bridge on yesterday's little ride.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Apr 2020)

Today
On my 'allowed exercise'

_'Hope & Anchor'_
North BaileyGate
Pontefract

This artwork already features in the 'Corona Grafitti' thread, but I was across there, in the car when I photographed it








https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4401637


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Apr 2020)

Today
During my 'allowed exercise'

The '_Great North Road' _still exists on some signseat

Top of Holywell Lane - behind bike
It turns into Sheepwalk Lane, from this junction (Spittal Hardwick Lane behind me)

Airedale, Castleford

I've known of this sign for a long time








The sign is in the blue circle; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2628091


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Apr 2020)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 517123
> 
> 
> Came across this today on the bridge above the River Frome, between Cleeve Wood & Frenchay in Bristol.



That is a nice casting!


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (30 Apr 2020)

Kirstall viaduct.







The cut mark is just to the left of the cycle lane sign,and about six inches from the ground.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (30 Apr 2020)

Guiseley theatre.








All these were spotted whilst driving my bus. The cut mark is down and to the left of the defibrillator.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (30 Apr 2020)

Otley town centre,near Wetherspoons.








The cut mark is on the right hand side of the entrance.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (30 Apr 2020)

St John's church, Briggate Leeds. I believe I bagged the flush bracket but not the plaque and cut marks.










More to come when I get the chance.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Apr 2020)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> Kirstall viaduct.
> View attachment 519047
> View attachment 519048
> 
> The cut mark is just to the left of the cycle lane sign,and about six inches from the ground.



And a couple of hundred yards behind you is the 'BB' artwork on the side of Woodrups


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (30 Apr 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> And a couple of hundred yards behind you is the 'BB' artwork on the side of Woodrups


Off topic,but Woodrups were doing a roaring trade every time I passed it that day. They had a pretty long queue waiting outside.


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2020)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> Otley town centre,near Wetherspoons.
> View attachment 519051
> 
> View attachment 519052
> ...


There's another on what used to be the Toymaster(now Toyland, if still open) store.


----------



## HLaB (1 May 2020)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> Kirstall viaduct.
> View attachment 519047
> View attachment 519048
> 
> The cut mark is just to the left of the cycle lane sign,and about six inches from the ground.


Forgive me if I am teaching you to suck eggs but those cut marks are Bench Marks. The fixed heights used to measure off for topographical land surveys etc.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2020)

HLaB said:


> Forgive me if I am teaching you to suck eggs but those cut marks are Bench Marks. The fixed heights used to measure off for topographical land surveys etc.


Same thing, different name.
https://www.heritageandhistory.com/...ing_wp_cron=1588373397.7301099300384521484375


----------



## PeteXXX (2 May 2020)

Nice little stroll around Royston, yesterday, as I was 'working'..







A lovely old iron bell push, or pull, on the tradesmans entrance to Banyers House.






Also on Banyers House.






A hard to spot BM on the old court house.






The old court house, now a restaurant, the BM is bottom left. 






The old post office, also now a restaurant, has gates and fences made of old GPO bikes!

Not a bad haul on a one mile walk.. 👍🏼


----------



## And (2 May 2020)

HPT bridge over Parwich Lane, Minninglow


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2020)

From up near The Black Dyke Mills Band Ccommemorative Centre.

Methinks they should have used a larger stone. It's a large an ornate "Y" used in the word yards.




There's something at the base, but unable to make out what is carved on the stone.

It's "next door neighbour"




Date is 1612 at the base.
Aside from the "T", not able to make outuch of the top.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 May 2020)

Here's a stone mile post, with Benchmark, on the A11.
I only got the chance to stop momentarily as there was no traffic this evening. Usually, its a racetrack!!


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2020)

The view inside the Queensbury Tunnel, looking towards Halifax. From ground level.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 May 2020)

During todays_ 'allowed exercise'_
Locals, or those simply familiar with the area, may be able to roughly trace where I rode

*1. *

'Bar House'
Wakefield - Doncaster TurnPike Road 
(A638, in present parlance)

*



*

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2250225

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101262130-bar-house-hessle-and-hill-top#.XrFcA0BFzIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 May 2020)

During todays_ 'allowed exercise'_
Locals, or those simply familiar with the area, may be able to roughly trace where I rode

*2. *
Brackenhill
Ackworth 
A638 Doncaster Road
*










*


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4099643


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 May 2020)

During todays_ 'allowed exercise'_
Locals, or those simply familiar with the area, may be able to roughly trace where I rode

*3. *
(junction with Dicky Sykes Lane)
Brackenhill
Ackworth
Wakefield - Doncaster TurnPike Road
(A638, in present parlance)

Featured before, but on looking at it, there's an eroded 'BM' on the side too
(it looks like one anyway)











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6076625
It's outside; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4099649


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 May 2020)

During todays_ 'allowed exercise'_
Locals, or those simply familiar with the area, may be able to roughly trace where I rode

*4. *
Ackworth Moor Top
Wakefield - Doncaster TurnPike Road, at the (now...) roundabout with the Pontefract - Barnsley road/A628
(A638, in present parlance)






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6035547


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 May 2020)

During todays_ 'allowed exercise'_
Locals, or those simply familiar with the area, may be able to roughly trace where I rode

*5. *
Ackworth Bridge Road
(off Rigg Lane)
Situated in a triangle between Low Ackworth, East Hardwick & Thorpe Audlin

_*Here Ends Ackworth Bridle Road*_





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4401602


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 May 2020)

During todays_ 'allowed exercise'_
Locals, or those simply familiar with the area, may be able to roughly trace where I rode

*6. *

_'Kingfisher Bridge'_ (aka 'Burnhill Bridge')
Ackworth Bridge Road (parish boundary?, where it becomes Burnhill Lane)
(off Rigg Lane)
Situated in a triangle between Low Ackworth, East Hardwick & Thorpe Audlin

















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5030374


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 May 2020)

During todays_ 'allowed exercise'_
Locals, or those simply familiar with the area, may be able to roughly trace where I rode

*7. *
Pinfold
Thorpe Lane
Thorpe Audlin
(just off 'Barnsdale Bar'/A639)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 May 2020)

During todays_ 'allowed exercise'_
Locals, or those simply familiar with the area, may be able to roughly trace where I rode

*8. *
Barnsdale Road (A639)
East Hardwick
Sign points to Rigg Lane











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6038650


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 May 2020)

During todays_ 'allowed exercise'_
Locals, or those simply familiar with the area, may be able to roughly trace where I rode

*9. *
Obelisk
Junction of Long Lane (where I'm photographing from) & the Pontefract - Barnsley Road/A628
High Ackworth

Decorated for VE Day











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6094668

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...junction-with-long-lane-ackworth#.XrFkD0BFzIU


----------



## PeteXXX (6 May 2020)

Just one utility plaque, on the Rats Castle pub, St Albans, as I was looking for a nearby BM, now hidden behind a large hedge.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 May 2020)

During todays extended 'allowed exercise', in a family group
(daughter & her b/f, live with us)

*1. *Twisted tree
Parlington Lane
(Parlington Estate)
Off the (pre 1963) Great North Road/A1
Aberford


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 May 2020)

During todays extended 'allowed exercise', in a family group
(daughter & her b/f, live with us)


*2. *_The Light Arch_
Parlington Lane
(Parlington Estate)
Off the (pre 1963) Great North Road/A1
Aberford






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101451941-the-light-arch-parlington
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6001774
http://www.parlington.co.uk/structures.lasso?process=3&subProcess=struct3


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 May 2020)

During todays extended 'allowed exercise', in a family group
(daughter & her b/f, live with us)

*3.* _Nellies Tree_
Parlington Lane
(Parlington Estate)
Off the (pre 1963) Great North Road/A1
Aberford


A famous tree, with a long back-story
See links below the picture






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5953131

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nellie's_Tree

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-45900358

https://www.countryliving.com/uk/wildlife/countryside/a23881819/tree-of-the-year-awards-2018/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 May 2020)

During todays extended 'allowed exercise', in a family group
(daughter & her b/f, live with us)

*4. *_The Dark Arch_
Parlington Lane
(Parlington Estate)
Off the (pre 1963) Great North Road/A1
Aberford

Eastern approach










Western end





http://www.parlington.co.uk/structures.lasso?process=3&subProcess=struct2
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101451942-the-dark-arch-parlington
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6001785
Looking to the east; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/748767


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 May 2020)

During todays extended 'allowed exercise', in a family group
(daughter & her b/f, live with us)

*5. *_Downeys Grave_
Parlington Lane
(Parlington Estate)
Off the (pre 1963) Great North Road/A1
Aberford












https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2060847


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 May 2020)

During todays extended 'allowed exercise', in a family group
(daughter & her b/f, live with us)

*6. *Cast bridleway sign
Parlington Lane
(Parlington Estate)
Off the (pre 1963) Great North Road/A1
Aberford







Opposite Gamekeepers Cottage; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5335306


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 May 2020)

During todays extended 'allowed exercise', in a family group
(daughter & her b/f, live with us)

*7. *Wind Turbines
Hook Moor Wind Farm
Adjacent to where the A1 & M1 meet (A1 = jct 43, M1 = jct 48)
south of Aberford

















I presume that each turbine has its own name?





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5744307
Looking south, on A1; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4806070


----------



## PeteXXX (15 May 2020)

Just a local fading Cut Mark on Gt Billing Church. I can't remember if I've posted this before or not. I know I looked for it quite a while ago.


----------



## Drago (16 May 2020)

I used to be the beat bobby for Great Billing, aka Great Beirut.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2020)

Drago said:


> I used to be the beat bobby for Great Billing, aka Great Beirut.


That's okay, looking out the window I can see the West Bank.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2020)

A couple of finds, one that I spotted ages ago but have only just got back to Stamford to grab a pic. The BM is invisible due to the Stags Horn Summach growing in front of it, but I knew where it was.
When I turned around to cross the road, I noticed that the postbox was Edward VIII 👍🏼


----------



## And (20 May 2020)

Youlgreave Waterworks - still serves some of the village; http://www.youlgrave.org.uk/youlgrave-waterworks-ltd/
A few years ago they were struggling to get relevant insurance, so they wrote to Prince Charles, he got involved and they got insurance.


----------



## And (20 May 2020)

On the bridge at Hulme End


----------



## And (20 May 2020)

Signpost at 5 lane ends, Tansley top


----------



## And (20 May 2020)

Plaque noting that the head of Nicholas Garlick, one of the Padley Martyrs, is interred in the grounds of St John the Baptist Church, Tideswell


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 May 2020)

After a couple of trips along the M62, to jct 34, & Hensall. I repeated it this evening, with 2 missed features in mind
( for this too; https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-rail-enthusiast-thread.130375/page-151#post-6003246)
*1. *
Whitely Bridge
On an 'orphaned stretch of the A19, that's now cut off by the M62, in particular, the 'off-slip' of the eastbound carriageway, at jct 34
(road was realigned to the M62 junction, & the village was also bypassed, by what is now the A19)





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2555412

1/2 a mile or so to the north is *'2*'

THIS was the A19, at that location; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2743589


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 May 2020)

After a couple of trips along the M62, to jct 34, & Hensall. I repeated it this evening, with 2 missed features in mind
(for this too; https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-rail-enthusiast-thread.130375/page-151#post-6003246)

*2. *
Half a mile north of *'1', *along the 'orphaned' A19
(road was realigned to the M62 junction, & the village was also bypassed, by what is now the A19)






It's on the left abutment, of the old bridge (left) closest to the camera
Presumably, given the villages situation, in the middle of the coal-fields, there was a lot of traffic (that got heaver over the years) & the old bridge couldn't cope?











There's also a lot of rather nice stone kerbstones that surprisingly haven't been 'lifted'/misappropriated








If you look at the map under the Geograph picture, you can see the 'white road' that butts up to the M/way, where both these structures are
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2743587


----------



## Mr Celine (22 May 2020)

A curious border anomaly explored on Wednesday.





The national boundary follows the centre of the River Tweed for several miles apart from two small deviations. The larger anomaly is the field shown above on the south bank which is part of Scotland. (The smaller anomaly is a very small part of the north bank opposite Horncliffe which is in England.)

From the east end of the field, looking west -




B6350 is behind the hedge to the left. The uncultivated strip which the bike is standing in is presumably no mans land. River Tweed is off to the right. 

From the point where BS is marked on the map, looking east -




and from the same location looking north towards the river -





A row of posts, the first of which the bike is leaning on, head towards the river and seem to follow the English side of no-mans land. I couldn't find any sign of the Boundary Stone marked on the OS map. The first edition 25 inch to mile from 1860 shows other boundary stones nearer the river, but I was wearing cleats and didn't fancy the walk. 

The only explanation I have read about this field is a probably fanciful tale that it and an equivalent on the north bank opposite were played for annually in a primitive football match between the young men of Coldstream in Berwickshire and those of Cornhill in Northumberland. The former grew to be a much larger settlement with a bigger pool of players and consequently won the match, and the field, every year. Eventually they won it outright, or the match was such a foregone conclusion that it stopped being played.


----------



## And (22 May 2020)

Trig point, Madge Hill, Kniveton


----------



## PeteXXX (24 May 2020)

A Bolt I've looked for for a while, now. I'd been checking the wrong place, thinking it was on the old bridge support, not by the depth marker on a lock over the River Nene by Becketts Park..


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (24 May 2020)

A65 Rawdon Rd
A65
https://maps.app.goo.gl/e2hbVzb99R2dh3JGA
On the side of this stone.




Is this benchmark.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (24 May 2020)

Fleece Pub, Horsforth.
200 A65
https://maps.app.goo.gl/7xcXum8oJ6bphxbL9


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (24 May 2020)

A65 Leeds,near the junction of Hawksworth Rd. Third course up.
A65
https://maps.app.goo.gl/CbF5cJVVbo8mTzX29
Is this.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (24 May 2020)

Leeds city centre, just by the exit of the NCP carpark.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (24 May 2020)

Near the junction of Thornbury Ave,A660 Leeds








Weetwood Ln,Leeds.









Blackman Ln,Leeds. Bottom right corner of the church, is this benchmark.


----------



## tom73 (25 May 2020)

Bagged a few early this morning 
Not sure what the history is of this. Close up the writing not clear talks about a lord and right to pass. Toll marker or other sort of right of way notice maybe. 





Couple of nice mile stones


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 May 2020)

Milestone
Moor End (A659)
Boston Spa

On the road, between the A1 (jct 45) & Boston Spa





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101116467-milepost-opposite-grove-farm-boston-spa#.Xsv3_EBFzIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/323950


----------



## briantrumpet (25 May 2020)

Obviously pre-decimalisation... on the B3212 on Dartmoor, near the Jurston road turning. Amused by the supposed accuracy of inches... and I wonder what vintage it actually is...


----------



## And (26 May 2020)

Not quite sure where this one fits, so it's in here....Goyt's Lane, Got Valley - Shrine to the Blessed Virgin Mary


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Obviously pre-decimalisation... on the B3212 on Dartmoor, near the Jurston road turning. Amused by the supposed accuracy of inches... and I wonder what vintage it actually is...
> 
> View attachment 525036


I think there's a plate missing, under the ft & in. You can see where it may have been. Used to mark the distance of something underground. E R* suggests telephone wires.

*Elizabeth Regina, Queen Elizabeth II 1953 at the earliest.


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2020)

And said:


> Not quite sure where this one fits, so it's in here....Goyt's Lane, Got Valley - Shrine to the Blessed Virgin Mary
> View attachment 525222


_"Built in the 1950s at the instigation of Canon Baldwin of St Anne's in Buxton, it stands between two old gateposts and is inset with a mosaic flanked by fresh flowers, which are regularly replenished - despite its remote location.

An inscription on the shrine reads: "Hail Mary, full of Grace; Mother of Jesus; Queen of the World; pray for us.""_

https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...dden-waterfalls-lost-villages-devils-16981621

https://books.google.co.uk/books?id...hUKEwib27Oqu9LpAhVCr3EKHcdSCL4Q6AEwC3oECAEQAQ


----------



## briantrumpet (26 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> I think there's a plate missing, under the ft & in. You can see where it may have been. Used to mark the distance of something underground. E R* suggests telephone wires.
> 
> *Elizabeth Regina, Queen Elizabeth II 1953 at the earliest.


I'd assumed it was an elevation marker, hence the arrow at the line. But inches seemed odd for elevation, especially pre laser accuracy. Yes, the plate is missing, whatever it said.


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> I'd assumed it was an elevation marker, hence the arrow at the line. But inches seemed odd for elevation, especially pre laser accuracy. Yes, the plate is missing, whatever it said.


You may well be right. Just trying to get the most information in one, small, area as possible.

A bit like a Boundary Stone that has the broad arrow and line on it


----------



## Phaeton (27 May 2020)

Don't think it's for phone lines, they used to have something called a split coupling which was a buried joint, if there was marker nothing as ornate as that, just a simple concrete marker, is it too far into the wilds to be water?


----------



## briantrumpet (27 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Don't think it's for phone lines, they used to have something called a split coupling which was a buried joint, if there was marker nothing as ornate as that, just a simple concrete marker, is it too far into the wilds to be water?


Seems very unlikely at that point, and it's the only one I know of along that road... but then, I've no idea why there would be an elevation marker there either... he's the view there...


----------



## briantrumpet (27 May 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Seems very unlikely at that point, and it's the only one I know of along that road... but then, I've no idea why there would be an elevation marker there either... he's the view there...
> 
> View attachment 525335


Aha, someone just added this comment to a Facebook post I put it on: " It is actually an approx 110 year old 'telegraph marker'. The missing distance would have been the distance to the cable access point rather than the elevation. The arrowhead is a 'property of HMG' marker rather than a benchmark symbol. "


----------



## Phaeton (27 May 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Aha, someone just added this comment to a Facebook post I put it on: " It is actually an approx 110 year old 'telegraph marker'. The missing distance would have been the distance to the cable access point rather than the elevation. The arrowhead is a 'property of HMG' marker rather than a benchmark symbol. "


Sorry but I think they are incorrect, as @classic33 states it has ER which suggest Elizabeth Regina & must date after 1953


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Seems very unlikely at that point, and it's the only one I know of along that road... but then, I've no idea why there would be an elevation marker there either... he's the view there...
> 
> View attachment 525335


Anything on the stone your bike is resting on?


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Sorry but I think they are incorrect, as @classic33 states it has ER which suggest Elizabeth Regina & must date after 1953


Could also be Edward Rex, Edward VII (1901 - 1910). Making it fit the 110 year mark

Edited after mistake pointed out. My latin is rusty.


----------



## Phaeton (27 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Could also be Edward Regina, Edward VII (1901 - 1910). Making it fit the 110 year mark


Interesting I did look & couldn't find that, but suspect you are correct, as Betty's are normally EIIR signifying Queen Elizabeth II

Edit:- https://www.britishtelephones.com/markersjoint.htm


----------



## Poacher (27 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Could also be Edward Regina, Edward VII (1901 - 1910). Making it fit the 110 year mark


Edward Rex, shirley?


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2020)

Poacher said:


> Edward Rex, shirley?


Corrected to Edward Rex, thanks.

@briantrumpet, can you get any more that we can "argue over" on your travels?


----------



## briantrumpet (27 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Anything on the stone your bike is resting on?


Sadly, no, but there are quite a few stones on Dartmoor with nothing written on, from my casual observation.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Corrected to Edward Rex, thanks.
> 
> @briantrumpet, can you get any more that we can "argue over" on your travels?


I guess that different designs of field gates doesn't cut it...


----------



## Phaeton (27 May 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> I guess that different designs of field gates doesn't cut it...


Only if you can provide links to their origins


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> I guess that different designs of field gates doesn't cut it...


If you include the "upside down" gate.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Corrected to Edward Rex, thanks.
> 
> @briantrumpet, can you get any more that we can "argue over" on your travels?


Aha... http://dartefacts.co.uk/classifications/telegraph-markers/


----------



## And (27 May 2020)

Well at Curbar, Peak District


----------



## Phaeton (27 May 2020)

And said:


> Well at Curbar, Peak District
> View attachment 525492


I have been through Curbar so many times but never stopped


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 May 2020)

And said:


> Not quite sure where this one fits, so it's in here....Goyt's Lane, Got Valley - Shrine to the Blessed Virgin Mary
> View attachment 525222



I know this one, have passed it, when 'green-laning' with a friend in his 90











And on the old 'Cat & Fiddle'


----------



## And (27 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I have been through Curbar so many times but never stopped


Well, there's not much there, but it is quite pleasant - apart from that bl**dy hill


----------



## Phaeton (27 May 2020)

And said:


> Well, there's not much there, but it is quite pleasant - apart from that bl**dy hill


Always had over 900cc with me so never been an issue


----------



## PeteXXX (28 May 2020)

A cut mark I've driven past a few times, on Barton Seagrave Manor but never had the chance to stop until today. Aways easier to park a bike than a truck!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jun 2020)

Yesterday afternoon *#1*

Morecambe
It was a lot busier than I expected, but we still didn't really get close to anyone

Alderman Birketts Clock-Tower
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101279837-the-clock-tower-morecambe#.XtUCiUBFzIU






Whilst this is probably a 1960s postcard, it's more how I remember it from the mid 70s'


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jun 2020)

Yesterday afternoon *#2*

Morecambe
It was a lot busier than I expected, but we still didn't really get close to anyone

He had to feature more than once (the other being _#3_)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jun 2020)

Yesterday afternoon *#3*

Morecambe
It was a lot busier than I expected, but we still didn't really get close to anyone

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6172178


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jun 2020)

Yesterday afternoon *#4*

Morecambe 
it was a lot busier than I expected, but we still didn't really get close to anyone

Cormorant on the Stone Jetty
'

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6333664


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jun 2020)

Yesterday afternoon *#5*

Morecambe
It was a lot busier than I expected, but we still didn't really get close to anyone

Benchmark on the Stone Jetty Light House




























https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5938999

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...building-and-lighthouse-stone-jetty-morecambe


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jun 2020)

Yesterday afternoon *#6*
Sunderland Point
(Lune Estuary, just south of Heysham)

Obviously not a name used nowadays, but this isn't Orwells 1984 & you can't change history




















https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sambo's_Grave

http://www.thegranthams.co.uk/paul/graves/sambo.html

http://www.thegranthams.co.uk/paul/graves/sambo.html

http://www.bbc.co.uk/lancashire/content/articles/2007/03/28/abolition_sambo_grave_feature.shtml


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jun 2020)

Yesterday afternoon *#7*

On the drive back, over the tidal marsh-land to 'dry-land'

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/500482
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3540086


I've driven over the causeway to Lindisfarne a few times, & have run over Morecambe Bay, but this feels odder!
Maybe it's because there's no real line of sight, just the gullies & mud-banks?












And an October 2004 image


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jun 2020)

Yesterday afternoon *#8*
Morecambe

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2390073








If you ride east to west, you get to approach the magnificent Midland Hotel
Obviously, west to east is favourable, as you get Lancashire over with!!!












http://wayoftheroses.info/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jun 2020)

Yesterday afternoon *#9*

Burton-in-Lonsdale
I only spotted it at the last moment, to the point of ABS kicking in, on the gravel at the road-side

It's a West Riding (of Yorkshire) boundary stone













https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5832747


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jun 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Yesterday afternoon *#5*
> 
> Morecambe
> It was a lot busier than I expected, but we still didn't really get close to anyone
> ...


I got a pic of that BM on my LEJOG this time last year!


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jun 2020)

A few finds on my pedal around Milton Keynes t'other day.. 






An easily spotted BM on St Mary's Church, Woughton on the Green. 






Slightly neglected iron mile post just up the road from the Aston Martin factory in Newport Pagnell. If that was in my front garden it wouldn't be in that state!!






A newish direction plaque in, I think, Campbell Park. 






And an old signal post on one of Beechings closed lines, Wolverton to Newport Pagnell.






This signal is all the remains of the old station.


----------



## Drago (4 Jun 2020)

If you ride a couple of miles further along you can still see the remains of the platform at Great Linford.

When this virus thing is finished we could meet up for a ride around the 'Keynes.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2020)

I went past Gt Linford station as well. People tend to forget that MK district has so many of the old hamlets & villages within it. Once you get past the new estates, there's loads of history there, and all accessible via the Redways!


----------



## Drago (4 Jun 2020)

Just off the Railway walk near great linford is the higher order benchmark near Great Linford Manor. Theres also supposed to be a bolt near the canal at the Black Horse pub but I've never managed to locate it.

I know the Redways aren't without their flaws, but I really like them. You can travel from pretty much any one point to another in the town without touching a road, and in some of the older parts of the town they're quite delightful.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Just off the Railway walk near great linford is the higher order benchmark near Great Linford Manor. Theres also supposed to be a bolt near the canal at the Black Horse pub but I've never managed to locate it.


The canal, the Black Horse pub or the bolt?


----------



## Drago (5 Jun 2020)

The bolt is near the pub, which is near the canal at Great Linford.


----------



## And (5 Jun 2020)

I'm not sure this should live in this thread, and I'm not a fan of graffiti or 'tagging' but these I will make exception for - found on an exposed rock face on Sheep Pasture incline on the High Peak trail
WH 1863
WB Aug 13, 1891


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jun 2020)

And said:


> I'm not sure this should live in this thread, and I'm not a fan of graffiti or 'tagging' but these I will make exception for - found on an exposed rock face on Sheep Pasture incline on the High Peak trail
> WH 1863
> WB Aug 13, 1891
> View attachment 527748


Definitely worth posting here!


----------



## Phaeton (6 Jun 2020)

And said:


> I'm not sure this should live in this thread, and I'm not a fan of graffiti or 'tagging' but these I will make exception for - found on an exposed rock face on Sheep Pasture incline on the High Peak trail
> WH 1863
> WB Aug 13, 1891
> View attachment 527748


Once all this is over I intend to ride the High Peak again, it was on my list for this year, start at Middleton Top, round Carsington Water over to Tissington Trail, up to Parsley Hay & back.


----------



## And (6 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Once all this is over I intend to ride the High Peak again, it was on my list for this year, start at Middleton Top, round Carsington Water over to Tissington Trail, up to Parsley Hay & back.


That's a lovely ride - I frequently ride parts of the HPT and Tissington Trail, love it up there, especially during the week when the schools are open


----------



## Phaeton (6 Jun 2020)

And said:


> That's a lovely ride - I frequently ride parts of the HPT and Tissington Trail, love it up there, especially during the week when the schools are open


It's about 45 miles to get to the start so currently can't justify the car journey, I've done Ashbourne to Parsley hay & back, Middleton Top to Hurdlow (I thnk) & back, it's just the around Carsington Water bit that's unknown but I think it's within my capabilities now.


----------



## Onlynutsnbolts (6 Jun 2020)

Anyone cruising Cannock Chase would pass this one, 2990 The Butts.
On a crossroads of popular bike routes ......still in one piece and all downhill from here.


----------



## Drago (6 Jun 2020)

Onlynutsnbolts said:


> Anyone cruising Cannock Chase would pass this one, 2990 The Butts.
> On a crossroads of popular bike routes ......still in one piece and all downhill from here.
> View attachment 527848


A fine, sturdy erection that is. In good condition too.


----------



## And (6 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> It's about 45 miles to get to the start so currently can't justify the car journey, I've done Ashbourne to Parsley hay & back, Middleton Top to Hurdlow (I thnk) & back, it's just the around Carsington Water bit that's unknown but I think it's within my capabilities now.


The 'back end' of Carsington is not too arduous, couple of short sharp climbs, a few tight bends but nothing too taxing - if you go via Tissington the climb from the ford to the village is challenging (imo)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jun 2020)

_Waller Bridge_
Broad Cut Road
Calder Grove

Looking the worse for wear






It's to the left, below the 'Waller Bridge' sign










https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/824069
Just to the left of the bridge, as I'm looking at it, is _The Navigation Inn_; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5748474
https://www.thenavigationinnwakefield.co.uk/index


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jun 2020)

And a couple of '100yards' before reaching _Waller Bridge

Parish Boundary Stone_
Broad Cut Road
Calder Grove





Curiously, there no picture of the stone, but this stream appears to be boundary, & is directly behind the stone
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4791112


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jun 2020)

Wakefield Road (A636)
Clayton West






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6068533

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...untion-with-park-road-denby-dale#.XtvVi0BFzIU


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jun 2020)

Onlynutsnbolts said:


> Anyone cruising Cannock Chase would pass this one, 2990 The Butts.
> On a crossroads of popular bike routes ......still in one piece and all downhill from here.
> View attachment 527848


I think I've been to that one.. 👍🏼


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jun 2020)

Today's stroll around Leighton Buzzard produced a few finds.. 





A different utility plaque on the Sun pub, Grove Road.
The BM on No. 27 was unfindable, though. 








This one, overlooking the park, was an easy spot.










This one on the old Fire Station, now a pizza place, was also an easy one to see.







Another nice utility plaque.. 






Finally, a nice BM on the Ark Vets building.






I just finished my walk before this lot fell out of the sky!!


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2020)

The former Market Hall anywhere near any of these?


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> The former Market Hall anywhere near any of these?
> View attachment 528024


Not within easy walking distance, especially as I was at work, and the heavens were about to open!


----------



## And (8 Jun 2020)

One of the 17 different boundary markers for the parish of Middleton and Smerrill. The full inscription reads "_Time, you old gipsy man / Will you not stay / Put up you caravan / Just for one day?_" - more information: https://www.sitesofmeaning.org.uk/index.htm


----------



## And (9 Jun 2020)

Grade II listed railway bridge, Hopton, Derbyshire - inscription stone reads _"The Right Honourable Lady Scarsdale laid this stone November 14 1826"_






Stone is to the left of my bike (truck for scale)





Bechnmark at the 'top' end of the same wall


----------



## All uphill (9 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> I think there's a plate missing, under the ft & in. You can see where it may have been. Used to mark the distance of something underground. E R* suggests telephone wires.
> 
> *Elizabeth Regina, Queen Elizabeth II 1953 at the earliest.


Edward Rex? Edward 7th?


----------



## All uphill (9 Jun 2020)

Bridgwater

You dont see many things with Edward 8th's Crest!


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2020)

All uphill said:


> Bridgwater
> 
> You dont see many things with Edward 8th's Crest!
> 
> View attachment 528785


Same building?


Tim Hall said:


> View attachment 381259
> 
> 
> Sometime ago I threatened to post a photo of a telephone exchange. Here it is. Why is it such a good one?


----------



## All uphill (10 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Same building?


Oh the shame! I can only apologise for my poor memory in posting this twice.

Well spotted!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jun 2020)

I took 1/2 day leave today
Went out with senior management this afternoon, for a drive around

*1.*
Almondbury
Junction of St Helens Gate & Fenay Lane






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6051010


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jun 2020)

I took 1/2 day leave today
Went out with senior management this afternoon, for a drive around

*2.*

_Wormall Hall_
WestGate
Almondbury

Sorry for the partial obstruction, that was out of my control



































https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101224854-wormalls-hall-almondbury-ward#.XuEACEBFzIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/557934


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jun 2020)

I took 1/2 day leave today
Went out with senior management this afternoon, for a drive around

*3.*

_Victoria Tower_
Castle Hill
Huddersfield

































https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castle_Hill,_Huddersfield

https://communitydirectory.kirklees.gov.uk/communityDirectory/organisationdetails.aspx?orgid=2485

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3240424
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6068262
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4466157


And looking down to the _Round House_....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jun 2020)

I took 1/2 day leave today
Went out with senior management this afternoon, for a drive around

*4.*

_The Round House_
(former water tank)
Junction of High Lane & Hall Bower Lane
(below Castle Hill)




















Apologies, focusing was awkward, but this was the 'float' inside it, to regulate the water flow to fill it up
It's about 3 foot diameter






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/92658


https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/lif...home-witharchitect-mark-lee-1780311#gsc.tab=0


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jun 2020)

I took 1/2 day leave today
Went out with senior management this afternoon, for a drive around

*5.*
And, on the way back home......

Farnley Road, at junction with Storthes Hall Road
Farnley Tyas

























I know it's of the time, but the fingers look like the '_gentlemans area_' that James May would draw on Clarksons car....??

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6340184

Needs painting in this picture; https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...with-stores-hall-road-kirkburton#.XuEGC0BFzIU


----------



## Drago (11 Jun 2020)

The high order bolt at Great Linford Manor, MK.






Interesting sign at Great Linford Wharf.






And a railway gradient marker on the Railway Walk, behind Blakelands, just outside Newport Pagnell. Maybe a mile and a half up the line from where @PeteXXX photographed the railway signal post a few weeks ago.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jun 2020)

Good finds, there @Drago 👍🏼


----------



## And (11 Jun 2020)

Village Cross, Monyash





Close up of the base - the plaque states that the circular holes were made when the lead miners tested their drills after sharpening at the adjacent smithy.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jun 2020)

This afternoon
*1.*

Water Lane
Kirk Smeaton
(District of Selby)
North Yorkshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jun 2020)

This afternoon
*2.*

Church of St Peter
Hodge Lane
Kirk Smeaton
(District of Selby)
North Yorkshire












'Here's the BM'





And, it's on this corner





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101316345-church-of-st-peter-kirk-smeaton#.XuOLEEBFzIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1910994


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jun 2020)

This afternoon
*3.*

From the church yard of 
Church of St Peter
Hodge Lane
Kirk Smeaton
(District of Selby)
North Yorkshire

4 gate's in less than 10 yards!!
I've pbviously heard of a Zebra Crossing, but a 'Horse Crossing'







Why not left???


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jun 2020)

This afternoon
*4. *

A rather odd gate
Public footpath
alongside the River Went
Willowbridge Road
Little Smeaton
(District of Selby)
North Yorkshire


(I only saw it, as I was trying to see if I could photograph the station buildings from the path






It pivots at ground level







It's to the north of the Went, running east
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2226016

Mindst you, the road bridge itself is more reminiscent of a railway bridge
Then again, the railway did cross on another bridge a few yards away
https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=17&lat=53.64059&lon=-1.19967&layers=168&b=1

_Willow Bridge_







The remnants of one abutment are still visible
Sorry for quality, it's overgrown & was raining heavily


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jun 2020)

This afternoon
*5.*

Cross base
Tanpit Lane
Walden Stubbs
(District of Selby?)
North Yorkshire

Marked on 1905 OS as 'remains of...', so it's been in this state for quite a while












And, a 'BM' too






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6094382


----------



## Drago (12 Jun 2020)

Some great finds there Richard.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Some great finds there Richard.


Thankyou
I was bored this afternoon, so went for a drive around
I had been hoping to get to this station, but it's a commercial premises now (& too overgrown to the south-east)

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3531493

www.clarkvehicleservices.com/


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jun 2020)

Sheep related? Maybe a gate humans can get through, but sheep cannot?


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 529561
> 
> Sheep related? Maybe a gate humans can get through, but sheep cannot?


Sheep would get through the chains either side. That given it's not fastened at the top, try the chains and open the "gate".


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2020)

Try getting through that if you walk with a stick.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jun 2020)

There is a possibility that I may be heading up to Northumbria, for the day, with daughter, later in the week

If so, I'll keep my eyes open for various items.... particularly (though she doesn't know it yet....) as I'll be driving up along as many sections of _The Great North Road_ as I can
Ie; where possible, I'll be avoiding the dual-carriageway/m-way sections of the A1, & heading through the towns/villages
Boroughbridge, Catterick, Northallerton are on my list


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jun 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> There is a possibility that I may be heading up to Northumbria, for the day, with daughter, later in the week
> 
> If so, I'll keep my eyes open for various items.... particularly (though she doesn't know it yet....) as I'll be driving up along as many sections of _The Great North Road_ as I can
> Ie; where possible, I'll be avoiding the dual-carriageway/m-way sections of the A1, & heading through the towns/villages
> Boroughbridge, Catterick, Northallerton are on my list


Tomorrow, all being well

Plus.... a trip with wife (on her day-off) on Thursday, to (probably) Richmond
The real one!, not the southern pretender


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> There is a possibility that I may be heading up to Northumbria, for the day, with daughter, later in the week
> 
> If so, I'll keep my eyes open for various items.... particularly (though she doesn't know it yet....) as I'll be driving up along as many sections of _The Great North Road_ as I can
> Ie; where possible, I'll be avoiding the dual-carriageway/m-way sections of the A1, & heading through the towns/villages
> Boroughbridge, Catterick, Northallerton are on my list



Yes, it happened!!
I only got the Catterick diversion though, albeit with a missed turning, & ending up on the A684 from Leeming Bar to Morton-on-Swale

*1, *
Wednesday 17th

Where we crossed this bridge...

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/499056
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/391948






I only really pulled up, after turning round because I saw this
_*North Riding *of _*Yorkshire*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2020)

Wednesday 17th

*2, *
Another _*North Riding *of _*Yorkshire *
Catterick Bridge

Which was on the _Great North Road_, before it bypassed the village to the west by about 1/2mile
















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5543179
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1280701

Leeming Lane (minor road that the pick-up is turning into was the_ 'GNR'_







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101317092-catterick-bridge-brough-with-st-giles#.Xusa5kBFzIU

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ridge-hotel-brough-with-st-giles#.Xusa-kBFzIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2020)

Wednesday 17th
Northumbria

*3.
The Olde Ship*
Main Street
Seahouses












And more to the point of this thread, this on the seaward wall............







Not sure where the Polar Bear went?
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6371498


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2020)

Wednesday 17th
Northumbria

*4. 
Great North Road *(as was)
(south of) Belford)






_East Lodge_





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101233774-newlands-east-lodge-belford#.XuuQ2EBFzIU
The attached OS map shows the realignment (in green) https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5929238

Entering the town itself (new road to the A1, enters 'stage right')


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2020)

Wednesday 17th
Northumbria

*5. 
Great North Road *(as was) junction with West Street
Belford






It's just below the modern Give Way sign; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3598092


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2020)

Wednesday 17th
Northumbria

*6. 
Great North Road *(as was)
Market Place
Belford

_Blue Bell Hotel_


















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/405832

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101233431-the-blue-bell-hotel-belford#.XuuW3kBFzIU
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...nd-west-of-the-blue-bell-belford#.XuuWw0BFzIU



http://www.bluebellhotel.com/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2020)

Wednesday 17th
Northumbria

*7. 
Great North Road *(as was)
Market Cross
Market Place
Belford






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...front-of-blue-bell-hotel-belford#.XuuXSUBFzIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/785270


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2020)

Wednesday 17th
Northumbria

*8. 
Great North Road *(as was)
(north of) Belford


Middleton Lodge
(ex) gate-house to Middleton Hall





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/79314


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2020)

Wednesday 17th
Northumbria

*9. *
Links Road (B1340)
Seahouses
(from Waren Mill, along the coast, to Seahouses)

Somewhere near here; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/48578






Complete with a brew on top, in mySend For Yorkshireman mug
Yorkshire Tea, of course

*NB;*
Note the glorious sunshine in previous images, there was a sea-mist ('sea-fret') that was maybe 1/4 mile inland at points

This was the beach not far from this sign, at about 11:00







And, Bamburgh Castle, at about 14:30


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2020)

Wednesday 17th
Northumbria

Included out of a personal liking

*10.* 
_Waren Mill_
Budle Bay
(about 3 miles north of Bamburgh)






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4278265

Back in October, we stayed in this converted mill for a week
We had top floor & 'loft' of the square tower, with a view up to Lindisfarne


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2020)

Wednesday 17th
Northumbria

*11. *
_Pilgrims Poles_
Lindisfarne (Holy island) to the mainland


The causeway had re-opened circa 30 minutes before we drove over
(a detour with daughter, after picking her up from her friends at Seahouses)





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/180333
http://www.northumberlandcoastaonb.org/pilgrims-way/



The causeway on my solo visit, at 13:30


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2020)

Thursday 18th



Richard A Thackeray said:


> Tomorrow, all being well
> Plus.... a trip with wife (on her day-off) on Thursday, to (probably) Richmond
> The real one!, not the southern pretender


Wife & I did

*1.*
_Leach House _(yes, really!!)
Bedale
North Yorkshire











https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/bedale-leech-house
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4017113


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2020)

Thursday 18th

*2.*
_Beck Bridge_
Bedale
North Yorkshire













https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4016372


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2020)

Thursday 18th

*3.*
(west of) Patrick Brompton (A684)
North Yorkshire


Not the most usual of road-signs!!





It's on the right-turn at this cross-roads; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3080267



The '5 MPH' is from another road


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2020)

Thursday 18th

*4.*
Market Place
Richmond
North Yorkshire

A 'nod' to the Scottish border reivers?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2020)

Thursday 18th

*5.*
FrenchGate
Richmond
North Yorkshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2020)

Thursday 18th

*6.*
(bottom of)_ MillGate_
Richmond
North Yorkshire


The Falls on the Swale
Water has eroded/shaped the brickwork!!!












https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5637726











Above the falls


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2020)

Thursday 18th

*7.*
Market Place
Richmond
North Yorkshire


_Town Hall Inn, Golden Lion & Bishop Blaize_





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101240517-town-halltown-hall-hotel-richmond#.XuutIUBFzIU
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101260985-golden-lion-hotel-richmond#.XuutPEBFzIU
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101240516-bishop-blaize-public-house-richmond


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3222076


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2020)

Thursday 18th

*8.*
_The Cross_
Market Place
Richmond
North Yorkshire








Plus 'BM'
(side closest to the ice-cream van)






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101240522-the-cross-richmond#.XuuuCUBFzIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/31239


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2020)

Thursday 18th

*9.*
Town Hall
Market Place
Leyburn
North Yorkshire






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101178994-town-hall-leyburn#.XuuvD0BFzIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2020)

Thursday 18th

*10.*
Middleham Bridge
North Yorkshire














https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101130935-middleham-bridge-middleham#.XuuvpkBFzIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6373088
From the other side (the southern approach) https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5569577


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2020)

Thursday 18th

*11.*
AllHallowgate
Ripon
North Yorkshire











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ent-and-probation-services-ripon#.XuuwU0BFzIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/533539
https://riponmuseums.co.uk/museums/workhouse_museum_gardens


----------



## Spartak (20 Jun 2020)

Trig point at Hanging Hill on the Cotswold Way, overlooking Bristol.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2020)

A cobwebby find on No1 Furnace Lane, by Hilltop, on last night's ride home.
I drive past the area on my way to work but the wheelie bins are usually in front of it. T'other day, I noticed it so diverted to see it on my ride.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jun 2020)

Monday 22nd

Whilst returning from the cremation of a friend/riding-buddy/work-collegue, at Grenoside Crematorium

*1.*
_Birley Stone_; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2069184














And a couple of yards from the _Birley Stone









_


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2634114


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jun 2020)

Monday 22nd

Whilst returning from a cremation of a friend/riding-buddy/work-collegue, at Grenoside Crematorium

*2.*

At the top of the hill leading to the Birley Stone, in *#1






*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jun 2020)

Monday 22nd

Whilst returning from a cremation of a friend/riding-buddy/work-collegue, at Grenoside Crematorium

*3. *

I wonder how many youngsters of Sheffield know they were once in the West Riding, not (the manufactured) South Yorkshire?

*









*

Surprisingly no picture of it, but it's at the road junction a few yards south of the Norfolk Arms
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2096015


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jun 2020)

Monday 22nd

Whilst returning from a cremation of a friend/riding-buddy/work-collegue, at Grenoside Crematorium

*4. *
_Norfolk Arms_
Penistone Road/A61 (at the junction with Norfolk Hill)

it's not really the pub that's of interest, but the sign on the outbuilding (stables?)











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4316575


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jun 2020)

Monday 22nd

Whilst returning from a cremation of a friend/riding-buddy/work-collegue, at Grenoside Crematorium
*5. *






Repaired since this picture was taken, if partially buried now.....
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6126513


https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-with-penistone-road-ecclesfield#.XvD8CUBFzIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jun 2020)

I'm off this coming weekend, & I'm reasonably certain we'll be heading out somewhere

So, what will it bring, to compare with my efforts over (eg...) the last three pages?


----------



## Drago (25 Jun 2020)

Come on team, so close to the historic 250 page mark. One little push...


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jun 2020)

I took my Panasonic Mountain Cat 2500 out to the gas wells the other day to ride the gravel and explore.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jun 2020)

This used to be a railroad crossover near uptown Normal. Now it is the cycle trail/railway station/town hall. I have no idea why Bloomington has a downtown, and Normal has an uptown. I suspect marketing. Or just an astute observation...


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jun 2020)

And yes, that is a traffic circle in the background. Quite odd for America.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jun 2020)

Sign from the League of American Wheelmen/Cyclists, designating Normal as bicycle-friendly. Also a trail sign or two about the park, and the railway which ran where the trail is now (Illinois Central).


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> And yes, that is a traffic circle in the background. Quite odd for America.


A roundabout, as us Brits call it 👍🏼


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jun 2020)

Just a rough BM on one of the factory walls on Finedon Road industrial estate, on t'other night's ride.


@biggs682 On the road from Hilltop to Lt Harrowden, the cattle grid on the right is supposed to have a rivet on the concrete surround, but I couldn't see it in the dark! It might be findable on one of your early morning excursions..


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 532763
> 
> 
> Just a rough BM on one of the factory walls on Finedon Road industrial estate, on t'other night's ride.
> ...



I have had a couple of looks but have not found it yet


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jun 2020)

WooHooo.. 250 pages!


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jun 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I have had a couple of looks but have not found it yet


The concrete plinth is quite overgrown. It might be worth trying to find an old pic of it and just dig out that bit of vegetation.


----------



## Drago (27 Jun 2020)

Well done team. When I started this thread I had no inkling that several years and 250 pages later it would be inspiring you folks to not only get out on your bikes, but to explore and learn about our heritage. Thank you and well done to everyone has contributed, and may the next 250 pages be equally interesting and inspiring.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jun 2020)

*Saturday 27th*

_Conisbrough Castle_






















https://www.conisbroughcastle.org.uk/

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/406769

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/406767


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jun 2020)

*Saturday 27th*

_Chapel Of Our Lady_
Bridge Street
Rotherham


Almost 130 years younger than the '_Chantry Chapel of St Mary_', in Wakefield!!, it's the other (remaining) 'bridge chapel' in Yorkshire - there's only 4 in the country!







Note the mid-1700's widening, by the stonework (& lack of ribbing)
































https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101132738-chapel-of-our-lady-boston-castle-ward#.XveifkBFzIU

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101191884-rotherham-bridge-boston-castle-ward#.Xvei9kBFzIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2198307
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5965654


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Well done team. When I started this thread I had no inkling that several years and 250 pages later it would be inspiring you folks to not only get out on your bikes, but to explore and learn about our heritage. Thank you and well done to everyone has contributed, and may the next 250 pages be equally interesting and inspiring.



@Drago

Thankyou for starting it

Granted, I was a late-comer to it, but I hope that I've enlightened, entertained (& even?) educated some of you with my previous knowledge (_even if revisited/re-photographed for this thread_)
Equally you've educated me too!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jun 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'm off this coming weekend, & I'm reasonably certain we'll be heading out somewhere
> 
> So, what will it bring, to compare with my efforts over (eg...) the last three pages?



Tomorrow, at the moment, is probably;
Buxton, Bakewell & (probably) Matlock
With a circuitously, & planned, route in between

I'm on days-off Wed/Thurs, & there's a good chance that _senior management_ & me are heading to Whitby for the day


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> A roundabout, as us Brits call it 👍🏼


They are quite unusual in this land, for some reason, except for a little subdivision near my place of work, which has four.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jun 2020)

On page four, I thought this might go all of 20 pages! Trigs and monuments and structures are of greater interest than I thought.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> On page four, I thought this might go all of 20 pages! Trigs and monuments and structures are of greater interest than I thought.


None of Dearbourne Station near you?


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> None of Dearbourne Station near you?


That would be 150 miles away, in Chicago. And I would go in to Union Station, even if the old situation was still in place. Gulf-Mobile and Ohio went in to Union Station, as did Chicago, Burlington, and Quincy, Milwaukee Road, Union Pacific, unless a joint operation with Chicago and North-Western, and a few others. Santa Fe, Monon, and Erie went into Dearborn. Grand Central (Chicago) Had Baltimore and Ohio, Chesapeake and Ohio, and the Pere Marquette. LaSalle Street was at the bottom of the "Loop", and Rock Island and New York Central were there. Illinois Central was on the lakefront, as it is now, only with subterranean station beneath Prudential Building. South Shore, IC, and Grand Trunk were there. Transfers were operated by a dedicated taxi company called Parmalee. Been through that mill before Amtrak. It worked like a fine Swiss watch. I had to transfer from Dearborn , coming in on Santa Fe, to Union, to get a Hiawatha for Milwaukee. Of these, Union is pretty much intact in place. North-Western was torn down for Ogilvie Transportation Center (ironic. Don't go there..)LaSalle has been very nicely modernized. Dearborn is a mall. Grand Central was a pretty little station, looked like a Norman castle. Torn down for a freeway that was never finished. Illinois Central still has commuter traffic, and all electric. If I go to town, after this pandemic is over, I'll try and get around up there.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jun 2020)

*Sunday 27th
1.*
_Paramount Cinema_
Shrewsbury Road
Penistone
South Yorkshire

This cinema still has (or had!) an intermission, & a lady with the ice-cream tray during it!!!

It also has a Compton Organ!!!






http://www.penistoneparamount.co.uk/
https://www.penistone-compton.co.uk/
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5091297


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jun 2020)

*Sunday 27th
2.*
_Sheffield & Rotherham Bank_
Rutland Square
Bakewell
Derbyshire

*




*

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101316483-the-royal-bank-of-scotland-bakewell#.XvjgSkBFzIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5544295


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jun 2020)

*Sunday 27th
3.*_
Toll-House _(in my view)
South Church Street
Bakewell
Derbyshire










Not listed on the https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/england/, but it has every appearance of a toll-house, being able to view all approaches


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2612368


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jun 2020)

*Sunday 27th
4.*
_ Almshouses_
South Church Street
Bakewell
Derbyshire
















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...and-attached-front-wall-bakewell#.XvjjZkBFzIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3132046


To my annoyance, I missed this, behind them, up KIngs Court (just below them)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3132050


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jun 2020)

*Sunday 27th
5.*
Weir Bridge
River Wye
Bakewell
Derbyshire

Thousands of padlocks!















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6125446


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jun 2020)

*Sunday 27th
6.*
_MIlesign_
Junction of) A6 'Dale Road' & Station Road (*1*)
Darley Dale
Derbyshire

Apologies for quality, taken from car, at traffic-lights






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...4-miles-from-matlock-darley-dale#.Xvjl4UBFzIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5623828


*1. *The A6 was almost as busy as the A1, 'back in the day', as the main trunk road from London, through Derbyshire, Lancashire, Westmorland, as far as Glasgow
('highlights' of this road, include the infamous S_hap_...…………….)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jun 2020)

*Sunday 27th
7.*
Steep Turnpike
Matlock
Derbyshire











And yes it is!!
It was probably easier than Bank Road though!!! (*1*)


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4902682




*1.* So it seems, Bank Road is 1-in-5; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bank_Road#Tram
I parked at the bottom of it





Check out this onbike film from the 2016 National Hill-Climb Championships
Look at the heart-rate!!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gX-BQJxea14


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jun 2020)

*Sunday 27th
8.*
_Matlock Bridge_
(River Derwent)
Snitterton Road
Matlock
Derbyshire












Note the widening in the image below







Before the short bypass, this carried the A6, into the edges of the town

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-over-river-derwent-matlock-town#.Xvjpg0BFzIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6273167


----------



## And (28 Jun 2020)

@ Richard A Thackeray - you've been to my 'patch' today - you went past these on the bridge at Rowsley (between Bakewell and Matlock)

Parish boundary





...and 10 feet away, a bench mark





Oh, and I live at the top of the Bank Road, so the hill climb route was on my regular commute home - thankfully I'm retired now


----------



## And (28 Jun 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Sunday 27th
> 8.*
> _Matlock Bridge_
> (River Derwent)
> ...


...and this was the same on 8 November last year


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jun 2020)

Thanks guys



And said:


> @ Richard A Thackeray - you've been to my 'patch' today - you went past these on the bridge at Rowsley (between Bakewell and Matlock)
> 
> Parish boundary
> View attachment 533061
> ...



I remember crossing the bridge, but due to traffic & the sunlight, I never noticed them





And said:


> ...and this was the same on 8 November last year
> 
> View attachment 533067




That's reasonably high, but I presume it does get a lot higher


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jun 2020)

*Sunday 27th
9.*
Milepost
Bakewell Road (A6)
Derbyshire


Spotted at the last moment, due to foliage (trampled down by me), with a halt in the adjacent bus-stop

The distance has been erased for whatever reason





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101109886-milepost-at-os-169-707-taddington#.Xvmf10BFzIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5623835


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jun 2020)

*Sunday 27th
10.*
_The Crescent_
Buxton
Derbyshire

A glorious building, sadly with no access to it at the moment













https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101257876-the-crescent-high-peak#.XvmhYkBFzIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/556851
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5691845
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1337944


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jun 2020)

*Sunday 27th
11.*
_Brooke-Taylors Solicitor_
The Quadrant
Buxton
Derbyshire

Some of you may wonder why it's included
Others may know that 1/3rd of _The Goodies_ is part of the family


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jun 2020)

*Sunday 27th
12.*
_Devonshire Royal Hospital_
Devonshire Road
Buxton
Derbyshire















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...onshire-royal-hospital-high-peak#.Xvmiq0BFzIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1686256
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3120757
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3191831


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jun 2020)

*Sunday 27th
13.*
_Buxton Station_
Station Road
Buxton
Derbyshire

















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...rmer-train-shed-high-peak-buxton-central-ward
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3878190


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jun 2020)

*Sunday 27th
14.*
Rushup Edge
A625 (between Chapel-en-le-Frith & Castleton)
Buxton
Derbyshire













https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...lane-junction-chapel-en-le-frith#.Xvmm6EBFzIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5623871


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jun 2020)

*Sunday 27th 
15.*
HolmeMoss
A6024
West Yorkshire

The sign at the summit





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4625858

An onorthodox view, with the road to the right descending onwards to Holmfirth; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4028065


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jun 2020)

*Sunday 27th 
16.*
HolmeMoss
A6024
West Yorkshire

An awkward one, to photograph
It necessitated a turn round & a drive back to the summit, in order to pull up safely (knowing there was no traffic behind)

I'll admit I've never noticed this one before, particularly when on the bike, as I'm either head-bowed on the way up, or eyes streaming behind glasses/watching traffic on the descent😄





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...f-holme-moss-summit-holme-valley#.XvmowkBFzIU

It's marked on the OS map, but not included; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/836338


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jun 2020)

That's it folks, until Wednesday & Whitby


I hope some of enjoyed them


----------



## And (29 Jun 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> That's reasonably high, but I presume it does get a lot higher


Apologies for the thread diversion, but this photo was taken at the same time - it can't get much higher, the town centre was flooded as it was! Even Boris visited us (well, he used it as a TV opportunity)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jun 2020)

And said:


> Apologies for the thread diversion, but this photo was taken at the same time - it can't get much higher, the town centre was flooded as it was! Even Boris visited us (well, he used it as a TV opportunity)
> View attachment 533228



I looked at that stone on Sunday.....


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Sunday 27th
> 9.*
> Milepost
> Bakewell Road (A6)
> ...


A load had the distances removed during the Second World War. In case of invasion, or in case of spy activity.

Some were even removed completely, to be replaced after the war.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jun 2020)

@classic33 

True, like signposts


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2020)

@PeteXXX i had another look today and apart from taking some gardening tools I am going to just keep an eye on this one .






On the way home headed towards Finedon and found this benchmark in the stable block on the left before the old Frank Thomas buildings .


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2020)

@biggs682 It's not on the other database. I looked to see if there was a pic to see whereabouts on the plinth it is. No joy so far!


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2020)

Must admit I had a quick look last night as I do remember seeing it somewhere


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'm on days-off Wed/Thurs, & there's a good chance that _senior management_ & me are heading to Whitby for the day


We did indeed, with daughter (& father-in-law)

*Wednesday 1st 
1.*
_Sleights_
Coach Road (A169)
I had spotted most of them on way up, & out of deference to wife didn't stop
Until into the village, at the bottom of _Blue Bank_






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-137-eskdaleside-cum-ugglebarnby#.XvzLyUBFzIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6035650


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2020)

*Wednesday 1st 
2*.
After turning off the A169, towards Ruswarp, (onto the B1410)
And, surprisingly it's somewhere I've never been!, I spotted another

I did like the adjacent road & railway bridges
Quite wonderful, but I didn't want to push my luck... until parked in Whitby!

The Carrs






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6038631


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2020)

*Wednesday 1st 
3,*

Railway Station
Whitby

*



*












It's on the corner near the front off-side wing of the Mondeo





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101261393-town-railway-station-whitby#.XvzPRUBFzIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1329065
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1402898


We have a Frank Meadow Sutcliffe print of this view in the front parlour (always that name to me. given the age of the house; 121 years old)






http://www.sutcliffe-gallery.co.uk/photo_3198014.html

*EDIT @ 09:10
Thurs 2nd*
See my edited #13


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2020)

*Wednesday 1st 
4,*

_Customs House _&_ Golden Lion_
(junction of St Anns Staithe & Golden Lion Bank)












https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101148244-golden-lion-public-house-whitby#.XvzRfkBFzIU
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...rther-address-information-whitby#.XvzRskBFzIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1972514
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1972538


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2020)

*Wednesday 1st 
5.*
_Grape Lane_
(off Bridge Street)
I've always understood that the original name for it was 'Grope C... lane' & it appears that Wikipedia backs me up


Spoiler



Yes!, the C' word appears on Wiki!




















An altered roofline




https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101148246-captain-cooks-house-whitby#.XvzTZUBFzIU
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101316407-nos-9-10-and-10a-grape-lane-whitby#.XvzTh0BFzIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1960296


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2020)

*Wednesday 1st 
6.*

_Church Street









_



https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...rther-address-information-whitby#.XvzU2EBFzIU

_
_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2020)

*Wednesday 1st 
7.*

Nice cast sign
Church Street (at junction with Bridge Street)
*





*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2020)

*Wednesday 1st 
8.*

_The White Horse & Griffin_
Church Street



















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101148343-former-white-horse-inn-whitby#.XvzXJUBFzIU

 https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3853385

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3274969


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2020)

*Wednesday 1st 
9.*

_Old Town Hall_
Market Place












It's on the stone pillar closest to my viewpoint (you can see the dogs.... calling card)





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101261706-old-town-hall-whitby#.XvzYy0BFzIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5505349
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6029490


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2020)

*Wednesday 1st 
10.*

_East Pier














_

The new bridge is now in place to the outer pier/harbour wall (seen from the outer-pier)_






_


https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101253729-east-pier-whitby#.XvzZsUBFzIU
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101261631-east-pier-lighthouse-whitby#.XvzZyEBFzIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2020)

*Wednesday 1st 
11.*

It's got to be featured!!

_'Donkey Steps'_













https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101148374-donkey-road-whitby#.XvzarUBFzIU
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101316348-the-church-stairs-whitby#.XvzbD0BFzIU


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5582904
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2578779
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3472247


And "Yes", idiots still blindly drive onto it
I have a picture that someone sent me of a Tesco (or such) driver, who'd actually made it to the bottom!!
Then he grounded out
Can't find it though


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2020)

*Wednesday 1st 
12.*

Spotted in someones garden, so a sneak-shot, from the adjacent steps

Off Brunswick Street, near the Fishermans Mission, I think??


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2020)

*Wednesday 1st 
13.*

The Meadow-Sutcliffe shop
FlowerGate

Sadly it's now closed
We have 4 in the front parlour, that we bought from here






http://www.sutcliffe-gallery.co.uk/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francis_Meadow_Sutcliffe

*EDIT @ 08:55
Thurs 2nd*

Just taken photographs
apologies for reflections/quality

_St Ann's Staithe _
Somewhere near where I took the photographs of the Swing-Bridge, in action, from (see #15)








St Hilds Terrace, looking towards FlowerGate,




And the Abbey/harbour, from the railway station door (see #3)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2020)

*Wednesday 1st 
14.*

Spantons
Corner of FlowerGate & Brunswick Street
A nice survivor!!!






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6105747


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2020)

*Wednesday 1st 
15.*

The Swing Bridge open!
I don't think I've ever seen it do so


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2020)

*Wednesday 1st 
16.*

Christmas lights...…….
Market Place
Pickering


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jul 2020)

Thur 2nd

Water-Pump & Cross base
Bank Wood Road (junction with Northfield Lane)
Womersley

















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101316343-village-cross-womersley#.Xv3AZUBFzIU
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101148367-village-pump-and-trough-womersley#.Xv3A_kBFzIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3792948


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (2 Jul 2020)

Some more benchmarks to come from me later today when I have more time. Also a nice easy roadside trig. Maybe some Leeds locals might know which one? Guesses welcome.🙂


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jul 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Wednesday 1st
> 15.*
> 
> The Swing Bridge open!
> ...



I hope this can be seen?
Also used iphone for film footage



View: https://www.facebook.com/richard.a.thackeray/videos/10221153108809609/


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2020)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> Some more benchmarks to come from me later today when I have more time. Also a nice easy roadside trig. Maybe some Leeds locals might know which one? Guesses welcome.🙂


Town Hall, Headrow.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (3 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Town Hall, Headrow.


No, further out of town.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2020)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> No, further out of town.


Tower at Armley Prison, but how you got close enough to get a picture...


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (3 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Tower at Armley Prison, but how you got close enough to get a picture...


Wrong direction and further out of town. It's on a bus route.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2020)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> Wrong direction and further out of town. It's on a bus route.


There's the Thackray Medical Museum, Seacroft Institution, York Road(headed out), the bus drivers club(now a JCPlus).


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (3 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> There's the Thackray Medical Museum, Seacroft Institution, York Road(headed out), the bus drivers club(now a JCPlus).


No. One final clue. Think WF postcode.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (3 Jul 2020)

The roadside trig point mentioned above. Middleton Ln, Leeds. Interestingly the Winthorpe estate just a little bit further up the road has a Wakefield postcode even though it's in the Leeds boundary.
https://www.google.com/maps/@53.738...4!1svASauQj1GwQr0tPgAzNAQg!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (3 Jul 2020)

A rather worn BM. Dewsbury Rd bridge, Leeds.
https://goo.gl/maps/7UZbqTnMKcqW9zpV7


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (3 Jul 2020)

These are on the roadside wall of the former Kirkstall forge steel works. Now being redeveloped to housing and office spaces.
Firstly this one.https://goo.gl/maps/8AWQeFTmVQp4rp7HA







Then this one a bit further along the same road. https://goo.gl/maps/XuCukEF6Av6R2jEU8


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (3 Jul 2020)

At the entrance to Kirkstall forge is this erection. https://goo.gl/maps/GDDjYMyWt1RvXZjy8


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (3 Jul 2020)

Becket St Leeds. https://goo.gl/maps/SPPFaQ9UZVxFezHo8








That'll do for now.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jul 2020)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> The roadside trig point mentioned above. Middleton Ln, Leeds. Interestingly the Winthorpe estate just a little bit further up the road has a Wakefield postcode even though it's in the Leeds boundary.
> https://www.google.com/maps/@53.738...4!1svASauQj1GwQr0tPgAzNAQg!2e0!7i16384!8i8192
> View attachment 533887
> View attachment 533888
> ...




I know that road (Middleton Lane), & the 'trig'
My grandparents lived on that estate, & was one of the first families into it, I believe(?) - circa 1947(?), grandmother lived there, till she died
My father used to play with the kids from Thorpe Hall, on the bend, back in the mid-late 50's

Equally, I know the Obelisk at Kirkstall Forge too, & the Beckett Street 'bm' is the Lodge, isn't it?


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jul 2020)

Several 'finds' on yesterday's ride around Rutland Water.





A semi hidden plate (until I de-ivyed it!) on the Horse & Jockey pub, Manton.





Just up the hill a bit, on the main road through Manton, a worn BM.





A slightly better cut mark on Farm Cottage, Egleton.






Another cut mark, better this time, on Egleton Church.





Upper Hambleton, actually the only one of the Hambletons left since the flooded t'others to make the reservoir.. This cut mark was on a cottage opposite the church and the war memorial posted in that thread.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jul 2020)

A few more from yesterday. Firstly, when is a Trig Point not a Trig Point? 🤔 
Probably when it's not on the OS map? There is no plate or markings on this monolith, just a threaded plate on the top. I reckon it was for the surveyor when the reservoir was constructed. It's just to the South of Normanton. 


















In Uppingham, on my way home, I stopped for a walk in the drizzle. It needs a lick of paint, but unusual to see an Edward VII wall box! 






A vanishing BM by the Market Square






As luck would have it, the bike was in the car, and I was on foot! 😂


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2020)

*Monday 6th
1. *
York Road (the old A64), as it leaves Tadcaster to the east










It's almost opposite the John Deere dealer; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4799830

The house behind the wall (where milestone is) would appear to be a renovated/extended Toll-House, but it doesn't even feature on the 1905 OS map, but it does show 'bar buildings' to the north side of the road


There is also another reminder of 'days goneby', at the entry to a new housing estate


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2020)

*Monday 6th
2.*

_Bishops Palace_
Bishopthorpe

Home of the ArchBishop of York








https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...e-palace-and-chapel-bishopthorpe#.XwMLt0BFzIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1295479
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/235878


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2020)

*Monday 6th
3.*

_St Andrews_
Bishopthorpe






















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101166742-ruined-church-of-st-andrew-bishopthorpe

http://standrewstrust.co.uk/#:~:tex..., a,has sole ownership of the Old Church site.

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6226077

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/574416


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2020)

*Monday 6th 
4.*

_Naburn Bridge_
River Ouse
(between Bishopthorpe & Acaster Malbis)
















Even poetry on the panels!













This was the East Coast Main Line, but it was closed/diverted to the west (in 1983), when subsidence from the Selby coalfields became an issue
Now it's part of the York -Selby cycleway/bridleway/footpath


http://www.forgottenrelics.co.uk/bridges/gallery/naburn.html
http://www.movablebridges.org.uk/BridgePage.asp?BridgeNumber=498

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1512250
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naburn


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2020)

*Monday 6th
5. *
(afternoon though)

Otley Old Road
Lawnswood/Cookridge

Mounting steps-cum-milestone










https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/572147


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jul 2020)

*Tuesday 7th
1.*

Toll-House
A19
Askern/Norton 
(south of jct 34/M62)

_Doncaster - Selby Turnpike Trust_





Obviously extended





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...n-with-norton-common-road-norton#.XwRfepWSnIU

Still marked on modern OS mapping as 'Toll Bar'
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6114415


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jul 2020)

*Tuesday 7th
2.*

Milestone
A19
Balne Moor Cross-Road
Whitley
(south of jct 34/M62) 







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6072481


Apparantly, in Womersley Parish (North Yorkshire), but no listing in;
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/england/balne-selby-north-yorkshire#.XwRh-pWSnIU


----------



## Bobby Mhor (7 Jul 2020)

Thought I'd come back to annoy you lot..
A trip today to find an Alpine Plant nursery which turned out to be online only
we couldn't see any evidence in area so thin k they order elsewhere and send on.cue order winging over the border then..
anyhoo..
Two FBs and a mark,
First was Wilsontown
St Paul's




Second (and third)
Carnwath Parish church, note the CBM under the Flush Bracket


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Jul 2020)

Hidden away at the back of my local timber yard .


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Jul 2020)

Any ideas what it is ?


----------



## Cuchilo (9 Jul 2020)

Cuchilo said:


> Any ideas what it is ?


My thinking is its do do with William Horace Warpole as its very close to his house so may be a boundary wall to his estate ? Although the date is about 100 years later that warpoles time it probably took that long to build the wall !


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2020)

Not sure about first one first gate to the old school in Ecton ?





Next up is one on the church in Preston Deanery been photod before.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Not sure about first one first gate to the old school in Ecton ?
> View attachment 535420
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like ½ a cut mark, but it's not mentioned on the benchmark database.. Nice spot, though!


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> It looks like ½ a cut mark, but it's not mentioned on the benchmark database.. Nice spot, though!


No I couldn't see it on the database either


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jul 2020)

*Monday 13th (morning)
1.*

_'Pollards Bridge'_
Newlay Lane
Horsforth(?)






















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101375481-newlay-bridge-horsforth

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4909407


Oh!, & the famous Crocodile has returned!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jul 2020)

*Monday 13th (morning)
2.*

_Toll-House_ (adjacent to...)
'Pollards Bridge'
Newlay Lane
Horsforth(?)






Under the closest window, on the stone sett side





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101240012-toll-house-to-iron-bridge-horsforth

Seen from the road, where the black B*W is parked in my photograph;
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6114893


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jul 2020)

*Monday 13th (morning)
3*.


_Bear-Pit_
Leeds Zoological Gardens (as was)
Cardigan Road
Headingley
Leeds


















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101255678-the-old-bear-pit-headingley-ward#.Xww7JxOSnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/111555


There was a chap there cutting the grass (presumably 'a friend of....'?)
He told me that work was due to commence soon to clear the rear of the site, repoint the stonework, & rebuild a wall that can't be seen from the road

https://www.leeds-live.co.uk/news/leeds-news/crumbling-bear-pit-still-stands-17954406

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-28944797

https://www.secretleeds.com/viewtopic.php?t=114


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jul 2020)

*Monday 13th (afternoon)
4. *

_The Hol Beck_
alongside Water Lane
Holbeck






Tower Works, on Glebe Road











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...r-hol-beck-city-and-hunslet-ward#.XwyIohOSnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4937284


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jul 2020)

*Monday 13th (afternoon)
5.* 


Tower Works
(off) Glebe Street
Holbeck





















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...dust-extraction-chimney-city-and-hunslet-ward
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...dust-extraction-chimney-city-and-hunslet-ward
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101256289-tower-works-entrance-range-city-and-hunslet-ward

https://tower-works.com/history

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3787344
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/177641
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5704118


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jul 2020)

*Monday 13th (afternoon)
6.* 

_Temple Mill_
Marshall Street
Holbeck































https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101375162-temple-mill-city-and-hunslet-ward#.XwyL2BOSnIU

The skylighted roof (& yes, I do know the grazing Sheep stories) https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6105174
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4809352
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5741425


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jul 2020)

*Monday 13th (afternoon)
7.*

Former Bank
(junction of Springwell Street, to left) & Holbeck Lane
Holbeck

*




*
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/423552


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jul 2020)

*Monday 13th (afternoon)
8.*

Footpath under Holbeck viaduct
From Bath Street, to Bridge Road





















See east of _Globe Foundry_
https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=17&lat=53.78921&lon=-1.55660&layers=168&b=1

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6039796
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5925501


https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/misc-sites/16681-leeds-victorian-holbeck.html#.Xwye0BOSnIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jul 2020)

*Monday 13th (afternoon)
9.* 

_Monk Bridge_
Whitehall Road












https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101255672-monk-bridge-city-and-hunslet-ward#.XwyYKhOSnIU


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4481641


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jul 2020)

*Monday 13th (afternoon)
10.*

Holbeck High Level Viaduct
Spanning the Leeds-Liverpool Canal
(River Aire, is spanned to the right)



























https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...eds-and-liverpool-canal-city-and-hunslet-ward

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4481701
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4891591
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6371453


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jul 2020)

*Thursday 16th
1.*

Junction of Bolton Brow (A58, to left) & Wakefield Road
Sowerby Bridge









I'm not sure if it is, but it had the appearance of a toll-house, viewing all approaches (#2 helps my thoughts)

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6103561

https://donaldsonsvets.co.uk/sowerby-bridge/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jul 2020)

*Thursday 16th
2.*

Opposite #1

Junction of Wakefield Road & Chapel Street (behind)






Obviously, to Wakefield, via Huddersfield, & the_ Austerfields TurnPike_















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6002864


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jul 2020)

*Thursday 16th
3.*


Old Hall
Washer Lane




















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...hallold-hall-sowerby-bridge-ward#.XxHjgZuSnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3264298

*EDIT @ 19:32*
Washer Lane would be a fair test, as a climb, on a bike


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jul 2020)

*Thursday 16th
4*.


_Upper Washer Lane_
Sowerby Bridge

Wainhouse Tower, prominant in the background
I've been up there, it's a heck of a climb up a very narrow spiral staircase, but a great view from the top
(see bottom)

https://www.visitcalderdale.com/attra-wainhouse-tower






And, on Scarbottom Road
Unusual porches
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3232900



















July 2005


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jul 2020)

*Thursday 16th
5.*

Scarbottom Road
Sowerby Bridge

One of the old track/routes heading off


Used by horses/ponis, going by the stones that stand proud of the surface






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5874596


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jul 2020)

*Thursday 16th
6.*

_Wakefield Gate_
(the 16th century, at a guess, route to Wakefield, from the town of Halifax)











_Woodhouse Lane_
Steeper than it appears
A 1st gear descent not far round the corner






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1645499


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jul 2020)

*Thursday 16th
7.*

Toll-House
North Dean Road
Copley Bridge (over River Calder)
Copley






















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101184767-copley-bridge-toll-house-skircoat-ward#.XxHyy5uSnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/189070
North Dean Road, climbing away from the toll-house; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1645563


Sadly, the 1830s Copley Bridge succumbed to the December 2015 floods that wreaked havoc in Calderdale & Kirklees
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...nd-north-dean-road-skircoat-ward#.XxH0rJuSnIU

This is the replacement footbridge


















Looking over the old bridge; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1645554

Post flood-damage https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4797140

Cleared; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4797140
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5283718


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jul 2020)

*Thursday 16th 
8. *

Calder Terrace
St Stephens Street
Copley








https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101138770-calder-terrace-skircoat-ward#.XxH1CJuSnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1645576


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jul 2020)

*Thursday 16th 
9.*

Salter-Hebble Locks/Basin







Keepers Cottage (toll-house too?)
Top Lock
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-hebble-navigation-skircoat-ward#.XxH4TJuSnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6453976





This bridge carries Wakefield Road (A6026) over the Canal











The Guilottine Lock
Stainland Road (B6112) over the wall
https://www.canalworld.net/forums/i...lterhebble-guillotine-lock-calder-and-hebble/

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2533130






A walkway/subway under the busy A629 Calderdale Way





Which revealed Kayakers


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jul 2020)

*Thursday 16th
10.*

Boundary Stones
Clay House Museum
Greetland





































https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3816303
https://www.calderdale.gov.uk/v2/residents/leisure-and-culture/venues/clay-house


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2020)

A new to me benchmark this morning in Pytchley just on the bend as you head towards Tesco's .









And the Stanion church benchmark which I think I have done before.






Plus a few others that I have posted before .


----------



## Spartak (19 Jul 2020)

View out from North Nibley & Tyndales Monument.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jul 2020)

*Sunday 19th 
1.*

Milepost
Snaith Road (A1041)
East Cowick
East Riding








https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...primary-school-snaith-and-cowick#.XxRsQZuSnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5056890


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jul 2020)

*Sunday 19th
2.*

At first I thought, given its location, it stated '_High Water'_, but no it's '_Highway'





_


If you drew a line at the 04:00 position, from the lighthouse to the road, it's there; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6200206


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jul 2020)

*Sunday 19th
3.*


Whitgift Lighthouse
River Ouse
Whitgift
East Riding












I'd actually stopped to photograph this, then spotted *#2*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whitg...n-bank-of-river-ouse-twin-rivers#.XxRvopuSnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6200206
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6085935


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jul 2020)

*Sunday 19th 
4.*

'_Tom Pudding Hoist'_
Jetty Wharf
Goole
East Riding

From Dutch River Side
*



*



From Albert Street
*



*

A way of emptying the coal-carrying compartment 'tubs' that were towed behind a tug-boat, from their loading point (in this case; NewLands Basin, at Stanley Ferry (Aire & Calder Navigation Canal)

See here, for a couple of colour pictures, of 'T-P's' (possibly) loaded at the Staithes at Parkhill Pit (slightly to the south-west)
https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Stanley-Ferry-Workshops.html
Also, scroll to the B&W photographs, for pictures of the 'T-P's' on the carriages, behind a saddle-tank locomotive, about to be reversed into the water to be floated off
(a long chain was used, so the loco could remain on level ground)
https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Ferry-Lane-Photos.html

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...n-south-side-of-south-dock-goole#.XxRwMZuSnIU

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_Pudding

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1485827
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1485827



*In Addition;*
I'm slightly biased with this one, & was really hoping someone would have asked if I was interested in the hoist, as I grew up less than a mile from the NewLands Basin
Plus, for the past 15 years, I've ridden/driven/run over the adjacent road-bridge (& even ridden/run along the route of the railway) to get to work


Looking to where the engine is, I've no idea when NewLands Basin was filled in (but that B&W photo was taken off the same bridge)
*

*

Along the line of the NewLands Colliery line
*

*

At the Basin level, with the railway embankment (& my route) following the tree-line to the left
*

*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jul 2020)

*Sunday 19th
5.*

_'Salt & Pepper Pots'_
(west of) Railway Dock
Lower Bridge Street
Goole
East Riding


Apologies for quality
I couldn't quite figure out how to get closer, as the obvious way was gated

All 3 taken from Stanhope Street















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101083219-brick-water-tower-goole#.XxR105uSnIU
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101310620-concrete-water-tower-goole#.XxR17puSnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/339701
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/292423


*Edit @ 17:46*
In my collection I have this book, it has a lot of 'T-P' related images


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jul 2020)

Out again, I believe on my next day-off (Sunday)
Senior Management, wants to go to Bawtry

She described the layout of the main-streets to me, & that's the only place I can think of (barring Bedale & Leyburn), but she did state it's a few years since we've been there

I'm happy, as it's on _The Great North Road, _& will allow me to fill in a few 'gaps', in my photos
(& start a new 'GNR' album)


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jul 2020)

Nice benchmark on ST Andrews in Spratton that might well have been posted before.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Out again, I believe on my next day-off (Sunday)
> Senior Management, wants to go to Bawtry
> 
> I'm happy, as it's on _The Great North Road, _& will allow me to fill in a few 'gaps', in my photos
> (& start a new 'GNR' album)



We did

*Sunday 26th
1.*
_
Scrooby Top Posting Inn_
Great North Road (now A638)
Nottinghamshire













https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101239681-scrooby-top-farmhouse-restaurant-scrooby#.Xx2QvVqSnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/160104
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4259557

Associated buildings next door probably housed coach-men/stable-boys & horses;
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101273709-scrooby-top-cottages-and-attached-buildings-scrooby

Then just below it, by about 400yards, I turned round on Folly Nook Lane, opposite this sign


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2020)

*Sunday 26th
2.*


Great North Road (A638)
Bawtry
South Yorkshire

Just inside the present county boundary, as Scrooby is in Nottinghamshire





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6047954

And a few dozen yards further into Yorkshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2020)

*Sunday 26th
3.*

The best address in the Counties
Great North Road (A638)
Bawtry












It bears this name as the West Riding/Nottinghamshire boundary was only a few dozen yards south (see #001), & it still is, now that it's South Yorkshire

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101151546-yorkshire-bawtry#.Xx2UYFqSnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/665007


Not sure when it was offered?
https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-67832415.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2020)

*Sunday 26th
4.*

Market Place
High Street (Great North Road/A638)
Bawtry

*




*


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2208060


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2020)

* Sunday 26th
5. *

_
Crown Hotel & Posting House_
Market Place
High Street (Great North Road/A638)
Bawtry

*















*
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101151545-crown-hotelmarket-place-bawtry#.Xx2W-FqSnIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2020)

*Sunday 26th
6.*


_Town Hall_
Market Place
High Street (Great North Road/A638)
Bawtry 

*



*

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4940989
*


*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2020)

*Sunday 26th
7.*

_The Town House_ (now...)
Market Place
High Street (Great North Road/A638)
Bawtry






Senior Management, & daughter, awaiting tea





Above the left doorway, near '_THE'_






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...mises-of-barton-of-bawtry-bawtry#.Xx2ZAVqSnIU


As it was, note the MoT test station, & Michelin (Bibendum) signs; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/338094


https://thetownhousebawtry.com/about-us/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2020)

*Sunday 26th
9.*

Leigh House
Wharf Street
Bawtry








The Ivy has grown, since these pictures;
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101314814-leigh-house-bawtry#.Xx2aFVqSnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4224929


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2020)

*Sunday 26th
10.*

Church of St Nicolas
Church Street
Bawtry 







Just to the right of the door, hidden behind the blue-framed notice board





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101314824-church-of-st-nicholas-bawtry

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4863466


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2020)

*Sunday 26th
11*. 

MilePost,& sign!!
Great North Road (A638)
Rossington(?)












Dated 1858






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...with-littleworth-lane-rossington#.Xx2b2FqSnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6072805


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2020)

*Sunday 26th
12.*

_Earl of Doncaster_
South Parade (Great North Road)
Doncaster













https://www.theearl.co.uk/

Oddly, not pictured, but opposite; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/839381


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2020)

*Sunday 26th
13.*

_Willow Bridge/Flood Arches_
Great North Road (as was)
Now named _Stone Arches_
Bentley(?)
Doncaster
Running parallel to the present A638













The arches are there for a reason............ it's a flood-plain
I wouldn't live there







Oddly not pictured,, but this is from the other end; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3491910


----------



## Spartak (26 Jul 2020)

Beacon Hill, near Trellech.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2020)

*Sunday 26th
14. *

_'Causeway' _(River Don flood-plain)
Bentley Road (A19)
Bentley
Doncaster

















And to the western facade; 






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-yarborough-terrace-bentley-ward#.Xx2gaVqSnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4765823


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2020)

*Sunday 26th
15.*

Back(?) Yarborough Terrace
Bentley
Doncaster

Seen, whilst returning to the car, after photographing_ #014





_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2020)

*Sunday 16th
16*.

_Lady Pitts Bridge_
Great North Road (still carrying the northbound carriageway of the A638)
Bentley

Seen from the carpark of Currys/PC World











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/656401


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jul 2020)

Tomorrow & Thursday as days-off
(late-turns at weekend)

At present, as wife is taking day-off too, I have plans to go to
1. A Church that has Anglo-Saxon portions (in parts 900AD)
2. A Church that is (so I understand) has a lot of Norman building showing
3. An Inn, that lays claim to be the oldest (or parts of?) in England, with records of keepers/brewers back to circa 950 (allegedly)
4. Unexcavated (presumed to be...) Roman fort remains

Plus whatever else I can think of in that area

I really spoil that woman


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jul 2020)

*Wednesday 29th
1.*

Milestone
Junction of King Lane/Alwoodley Lane
Alwoodley
Leeds

Purely by chance, as I'd taken a wrong turning



















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...on-with-alwoodley-lane-alwoodley#.XyGhNlqSnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6094690


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jul 2020)

*Wednesday 29th 
2.*

_Church of St John The Baptist_
Church Lane
Adel
Leeds

Partially Norman, dating to 1150, in parts








Sadly a replica, after the 13th C original was stolen a few years ago










Circa 1150 -1200, so it's presumed





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...baptist-adel-and-wharfedale-ward#.XyGiP1qSnIU
https://www.adelparishchurch.org.uk/church-buildings/our-church.html
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1947189
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5938635
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5074231


One of the many notable tombs in the cemetery


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jul 2020)

*Wednesday 29th 
3.

*_MilePost_
Harewood Avenue (A659)
(between) Harewood & East Keswick
Leeds






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ance-to-new-laithe-farm-harewood#.XyGkI1qSnIU
In this OS square; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3142521


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jul 2020)

*Wednesday 29th 
4.*

_Bingley Arms_
Bardsey
Leeds


Dating in parts to 953AD
With Priest Holes. from the 1530's

















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101313185-bingley-arms-bardsey-cum-rigton#.XyGlA1qSnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1403676

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bingley_Arms

https://www.bingleyarms.com/history.php


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jul 2020)

*Wednesday 29th
5.*

_MilePost_
Leeds Road (A58)
Rigton
Leed_s





_
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...second-avenue-bardsey-cum-rigton#.XyGm5VqSnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5541343


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jul 2020)

*Wednesday 29th
6.*

_Parish Church of All-Hallows_
Church Lane
Bardsey
Leeds


Circa 850 - 950AD, in parts!!



































https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101135652-church-of-all-hallows-bardsey-cum-rigton
https://bardseyvillage.org.uk/about/bardsey-parish-church/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_Hallows_Church,_Bardsey

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5949972
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4644296


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jul 2020)

*Thursday 30th
1.*

_Kirkthorpe Wei_r (again)
River Calder
East of Wakefield city-centre

Took wife for a walk around, what are called the _'Washlands'_










Part of the 1827 Sluice-gates have been repaired





Awaiting the next heavy rains, to raise the levels & remove it






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...sluice-gates-warmfield-cum-heath#.XyLydTiSnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2059483
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/315961


The new building/concrete channel to the left (east) bank is a hydro-electric plant
http://www.jnpgroup.co.uk/green-energy/kirkthorpe-hydropower-scheme/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jul 2020)

*Thursday 30th
2.*
_
Harrisons Bridge_
Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
Eastmoor
Welbeck Lane, now a dead-end/footpath/access to the Tow-Path (wide enough for dustbin truck)








I presume it is, even allowing for the size?





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6493071


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Aug 2020)

*Thursday 6th
1.*

Toll House (*1*)
Wakefield Road (A61)
At junction with; Lee Lane, Shaw Lane
Staincross
Barnsley

Oddly no pictures on Geograph 
However, it's to the left of the blue circle; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/823426








*1. *I've always understood it to be a toll-house, for the very busy Wakefield & Barnsley road
Plus, the petrol station just to the north (other side of crossroads) is the TurnPike Garage


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Aug 2020)

*Thursday 6th
2. *

_MilePost_
Wakefield Road (A61)
Staincross
Barnsley
(by the Golf-Course)







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...junction-with-spring-lane-notton#.XywgEa-SnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6051488 

As I was walking along the verge looking for this, a lady came pedalling past south-bound, & asked what I was photographing
(in a 'Birdwell Wheelers' jacket!!)
She told me it was further along than I was looking

She stopped by it, & we started talking
Rather coincidentally, she was the Yorkshire 'rep' for the Milestone Society
A rather enjoyable few minutes were passed!!!

https://www.milestonesociety.co.uk/


----------



## Drago (7 Aug 2020)

OS bolt, electricity substation, Willen, Milton Keynes.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Aug 2020)

A plaque, embedded in the planking at the end of Southend Pier.






And a wierd shaped GR postbox nearby (yes, it is tall and narrow!!) 

Both logged last week on a quick visit..


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Aug 2020)

*Friday 7th 
1.*

_Branch Library_
(corner of) Stocks Hill/Wesley Street
Armley

























https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101255974-armley-public-library-armley-ward#.Xy2OVq-SnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4645842


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Aug 2020)

*Friday 7th
2.*

Midland Bank (as was)
Stocks Hill
Armley






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/434220


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Aug 2020)

*Friday 7th
3.*

_Boundary Stone_
Harrogate Road (A658)
Yeadon

Just south of the crossroads with High Street/Bayton Lane)






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3705037


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Aug 2020)

*Friday 7th
4.*

Lamp-Posts of a different design
Cemetary Road
Yeadon
(north-west of Yeadon Airport)







Near here; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6559870


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Aug 2020)

*Friday 7th 
5*.

_New 'Village Cross'_
Church Hill/EastGate
Bramhope


_










_







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5789290


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Aug 2020)

*Friday 7th
6.*


Milestone
(junction of) Church Hill & Leeds Road (A660)
Bramhope











Outside St Giles





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ction-with-church-hill-at-se-249-434-bramhope

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6093805


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2020)

A new benchmark for me and again one I have ridden past a few times and never noticed it .









First house on the right as you come into Tattenhall End from Gayhurst.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Aug 2020)

biggs682 said:


> A new benchmark for me and again one I have ridden past a few times and never noticed it .
> View attachment 540424
> 
> 
> ...


I must have ridden past that a few times, too!


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I must have ridden past that a few times, too!


I know I have


----------



## Drago (8 Aug 2020)

biggs682 said:


> A new benchmark for me and again one I have ridden past a few times and never noticed it .
> View attachment 540424
> 
> 
> ...


That's not far from me, although the road from here is closed for 2 weeks while the workmen sit about smoking and reading the Mirror.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> That's not far from me, although the road from here is closed for 2 weeks while the workmen sit about smoking and reading the Mirror.



Well the road closed signs are up but you can get through on a bike with ease
No workers this morning when i went along the high street .


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Aug 2020)

A few bits from today's stroll around Ramsgate. 






A cut mark hidden behind the Postbox on Ramsgate (closed) post office.








And, on the end of Ramsgate harbour wall, Eastern arm, the site of a WW2 gun emplacement, and traversing rail, that was protecting the inner harbour and the fleet of MTB's within. (that's Motor Torpedo Boats, not bikes!)


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Aug 2020)

A few more around Ramsgate.. 






A plaque commemorating the MTB's and other small craft.






A weathered cut mark on the Sailor's Church, Marine Parade.






Not a name kids could be called nowadays!!






A single soldier metal guard box(?) on the harbour side, with a just visible cut mark, bottom left of pic.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Aug 2020)

A Bolt on Margate harbour wall, landward end, on yesterday's stroll.











Another bolt, this one at the end of Margate Harbour wall.





A short, squat, Victoria postbox on Margate High Street, as opposed to the tall thin one on Southend pier posted last week!






And a cut mark on St. Peter's railway bridge.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Aug 2020)

*Wednesday 12th August*

_'Barnsley Main' Colliery_
Cundy Cross/Hoyle Mill
Barnsley





































And crossing the road, to the east of the site
(standard gauge)






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ithead-structures-stairfoot-ward#.XzP2Ha-SnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/183115
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2710665

http://www.ukminingremains.co.uk/barnsley-main-colliery/4554475985
https://discoverdearne.org.uk/proje...as-dearne/barnsley-main-memory-oaks-disaster/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Aug 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Thursday 6th
> 1.*
> 
> Toll House (*1*)
> ...



*Wednesday 12th*
I quite forgot, until I drove back along there today, that it's 'officially' known as _TurnPike CrossRoads, _as shown by the road-signs


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Aug 2020)

A ninja postbox 📮! 






. A well defined cut mark on the lol Nat West Bank, now Pizza Express.











And, exactly opposite the house I owned 35 years ago, and visible from my bedroom window, a cut mark on Thompsons repository, Cannon Road!
I never knew about such things back then, or the entrance to loads of tunnels under the town from the car park next door.. 





Finally, can I put a pic of a Rudge bike up? Well, I've done it anyway 👍🏼


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Aug 2020)

I almost forgot.. This old utility plaque is on the flint walls of Augustus Welby Northmore Pugin's house. He helped design the Palace of Westminster and the Elizabeth Tower.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Aug 2020)

I didn't take this today, but I did drive past it at about 13:00
I was even stationary at it, due to parked vehicles/oncoming traffic
(circuitous route from Barnsley, to wifes office)

(this is an April '18 image)






https://www.britishlistedbuildings....-arundel-at-se-419-126-hemsworth#.WuOUKUxFzIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6098077


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Aug 2020)

*Thursday 13th
1.*

'Ghost Sign'
(ex)_ Admiral Duncan_
Thornes Lane
Wakefield














https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/261198


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Aug 2020)

*Thursday 13th
2.*

_'Horbury West Curve_'(?)
(adjacent to) Hartley Bank Woods
Calder Grove

Spanning the Calder & Hebble Navigation Canal

Looking towards the north-west & Addingford/'Healey Mills' yard

I didn't ride much further as the ballast wasn't a good surface for '28' tyres






Looking towards Balk Lane bridge







Seen from the towpath
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/342579

Looking back at the over-bridge (I'd descended from that)
Plus a small history segment
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6184413


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Aug 2020)

*Thursday 13th
3. *

_Broad Cut Lock_
Calder & Hebble Navigation Canal
Calder Grove

How common are metal arms?
I can't think that I've seen any

















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2539079
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2539076


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Aug 2020)

*Thursday 13th
4.*

_Coaling Staithe_ 
Calder & Hebble Navigation Canal
(opposite 'Navigation Inn')
Broad Cut Road
Calder Grove












The Staithe is just out of frame, to the left; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/517886


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Aug 2020)

*Thursday 13th
5.*
_
Whittling Well_
Heath Common
(alongside) Kirkthorpe Lane & Trans-Pennine Trail
Heath


Some presume it's a fire-place that came from the (demolished) Heath Old Hall, but no





Probably the outlet from a natural spring





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101135553-the-whittling-well-warmfield-cum-heath#.XzU-n1-SnIU
http://www.heathresidentsassociation.co.uk/history/whittling-well

It can just be seen, as a dark spot above the bushes to the left of the road; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2072507
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/356356


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2020)

Another one that I have not noticed before.
On the railway bridge between Milton Malsor and Blisworth .


----------



## Drago (15 Aug 2020)

I've ridden that bridge hundreds of times and never spotted it!


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2020)

A few from my stroll into town to get my glasses fixed.. 






A black tarred BM in Pytchley Street. 






A semi hidden BM on Thenford Street.






And, opposite the hospital, on Alexander Road, another cut mark.





In the council courtyard, a bronze of John Clare, peasant poet.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Aug 2020)

I'll be in Sutton-in-Ashfield tomorrow afternoon
I'll do some research, when I get home from work tonight, to see what there is

I've already seen the old railway viaduct, at Kings Mill Reservoir


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Aug 2020)

*Wednesday 19th
1.*

A64 west-bound
Between Colton & Tadcaster






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6037239

For some reason, the listing text is duplicated, from the other stone on this section of the road
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...unction-with-colton-lane-steeton#.Xz0UnKeSnIU

I did go looking for the 2 on the 'old' A64, to the west of Tadcaster, but they must be buried in the abundant undergrowth
(which is now the A659, from Headley Bar, where the WW1 aircraft hanger still stands)


----------



## Alex H (19 Aug 2020)

Trig point near St Cuthbert's Cave (https://www.openstreetmap.org/query?lat=55.6154&lon=-1.9122)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Aug 2020)

*Wednesday 19th
2.*

Junction of; Church Street, Chapel Street, Sutton Road
Kirkby-in-Ashfield
Nottinghamshire











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4268006


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Aug 2020)

*Wednesday 19th
3.*

_Kirkby Cross_
Junction of; Church Street, Chapel Street, Sutton Road
Kirkby-in-Ashfield
Nottinghamshire

A few yards away from the sign in _#002










_

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4268020
http://www.ournottinghamshire.org.uk/page/kirkby_cross


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2020)

Maybe @tyred can give us the Irish ones.

http://www.irishpostalhistory.com/index6.html


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2020)

Maybe @tyred can give us the Irish ones.

http://www.irishpostalhistory.com/index6.html


----------



## tyred (19 Aug 2020)

I haven't seen that many.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Aug 2020)

*Thursday 20th 
1.*

White Garage
Doncaster Road (A19)
Askern









https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6119295


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Aug 2020)

*Thursday 20th 
2.*

MileStone
Doncaster Road (A19)
Owston

Outside the_ Owston Hotel_












https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6069102


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Aug 2020)

*Thursday 20th 
3.*

Presumed Toll-House
Toll Bar 
Askern Road (A19)











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1110537


Honest!, it is the name of the village


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Aug 2020)

*Thursday 20th 
4.*

_Bentley Pavilion_
Askern Road (A19)
Bentley
















This is the rear of a sign
In photo 1, this sign is to the right of the entrance path









https://bentleypavilion.org.uk/
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/287268


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Aug 2020)

Just one utility plaque, in Burton Latimer, on last nights ride from work..


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Aug 2020)

*Thursday 20th 
5.*

_MileStone_
Doncaster Road (A19)
Toll Bar
Doncaster & Selby TurnPike Trust 
Just north of the village, & overgrown, plus in a ditch!
It took a few minutes, & poking about, to find it!!






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...rth-of-junction-with-adwick-lane-bentley-ward
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6098240


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Aug 2020)

*Thursday 20th
6*.

Skellow Road (B1220)
Carcroft











There's not a picture of it, on Geograph, but it's on the road, where the white Transit's stood at the traffic-lights
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4724150



There's a quite a few of the pre-WW2 AA boxes around, but this is the first I've seen in probably 30 years


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Aug 2020)

*Thursday 20th 
7.*

_MilePost_ (by Pear Tree Field Lane)
Barnsdale Road (A639)
Thorpe Audlin
(between Pontefract & 'Barnsdale Bar'/A1)






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101235354-milepost-at-se483159-thorpe-audlin
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3351418


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Aug 2020)

*Thursday 20th 
8.*

_Wentbridge North Cuttin_g (B6474)
Wentbridge

Now a quiet village (*1*), with the noise of the A1 in the background, as it crosses the Went Viaduct (*2*)
It's hard to imagine, that like many others, this was once a 24 hour cacophany of noise & traffic, as it was the _Great North Road_/A1
In the days, it was one of the most feared stretches on the route, in terms of terrain, due to the plunge down to the valley & back up the other side; be it from North, or south








https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101212124-milepost-on-west-side-of-road-at-se-485179-darrington
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6098941

Looking up the cutting, in February 2015




This was the old '_GNR'_, heading off to the right, & steeper
Now a bridleway




*1. *It is one of the few places that is mentioned in the original Robin Hood stories, the blue plaque on the bridge over the River Went has the words
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2792282






*2.* Built 1960 - 1961, & the winner of design awards!
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/718101


----------



## Spartak (21 Aug 2020)

Cutsdean Hill in The Cotswolds


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2020)

*Friday 21st
1. *

Took daughter & a friend to York, yesterday tea-time, as they are having a weekend there
So, the camera came too

A19
Rawcliffe
Not far from the junction/r'bout, with the Ring-Road (A1237)
York







I think it's in this square, curiously no photograph (nor on OS...)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3233156


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2020)

*Friday 21st
2.*
Took daughter & a friend to York, yesterday tea-time, as they are having a weekend there
So, the camera came too 

_
Ingrams Hospital_ (Almshouses)
Bootham
York









https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101259395-ingram-house-clifton-ward#.X0CIkWySnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/673252
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/673256


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2020)

Been looking for this trig point at East Carlton Corner for a few years finally found it although I couldn't get a clear picture.


----------



## Spartak (22 Aug 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Been looking for this trig point at East Carlton Corner for a few years finally found it although I couldn't get a clear picture.
> 
> View attachment 543010
> 
> ...



Well located... 🧐


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2020)

And hidden


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Aug 2020)

There'll possibly be a trip to Lincoln on Sunday, so lots to see/photograph


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2020)

South Northamptonshire, Ashton railway bridge. I don't think this one is in the database.


----------



## winjim (27 Aug 2020)

Trig point at the base of the Crich memorial tower, memorial to members of the Sherwood Foresters / Mercian / Worcestershire & Sherwood Foresters regiments.











View from the top, looking towards Crich






Looking the other way's a bit weird as you can see how much it's been quarried.






Me and him at the base.


----------



## winjim (27 Aug 2020)

House at the bottom's got a tiny version in the front garden.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Aug 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> There'll possibly be a trip to Lincoln on Sunday, so lots to see/photograph



Not happening now,maybe next Sunday?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2020)

*Today
1.*

Metal sign
Barnsdale Road (A656)
Castleford (*1*)

A mixture of road-salts/age & immersion in flood waters

*



*

The photographer practically had his back to the sign
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/667501


*1. *Barnsdale Road is the continuation of the Roman Road, that left the 'Great North Road' (A1) at Barnsdale Bar, before passing through Pontefract, then being lost under the streets of Castleford
Castleford was _Lagentivm_, to the Romans
From here, it neads due north, and indeed after _'Peckfield Bar_'(where it intersects with the A63 Leeds-Selby road) it changes name to (Roman) Ridge Road
Then.... to the north of Aberford - literally, just south of 'Bramham Cross-Roads (not a cross-roads anymore, but there is the remains of that!, if you know where to look), it swings north-east to Tadcaster (_Calcaria_, to the Romans)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2020)

*Today
2.*

_Castleford Lock_
Castleford






Note the reused railway lines used to prevent vehicles straying onto the grass, where the land slopes steeply to the 'Cut'






This is where the Rivers Aire & Calder meet, with the _Castleford Cut _avoiding the Weir on the Aire
The Aire becomes navigable again, then, until Ferrybridge, where there's another 'cut'/canal to avoid Knottingley Weir


The railings on the Lock are the ones seen in my picture; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2784373


Rather more ominously, either there's been a lot of punctures there, or the local ferals are inhaling gases on the access road
There were a lot more spread around


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2020)

*Today
3.*

_Millenium Bridge/Castleford Weir_
Castleford
Spanning the River Aire, & linking Mill Lane (north of river) & Aire Street (south of river)







Allinsons Flour Mill, to the extreme left
Crimea Tavern (closed) with the blue hoarding on the side







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4446444
Looking north; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3270131
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6354093


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2020)

*Sunday 30th
1.*

Kirkheaton
Cross-roads of; HighGate Lane (A6118), Heaton Moor Lane, Moor Top Lane, Hollin Hall Lane
(by T_he Blacksmiths Arms_)
































https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...with-hollin-hall-lane-kirkburton#.X0uB8--SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6514628


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2020)

*Sunday 30th
2.*

_Hopton Hall_
Hopton Hall Lane
Upper Hopton
































https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101183916-hopton-hall-mirfield#.X0uDrO-SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/271424
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/233703


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2020)

*Sunday 30th
3.*

Old Gates
Hagg Lane/Boathouse Lane
(off Steanard Lane)
Mirfield

I only noticed these, as I was turning round at that road junction








https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4303034

http://mirfield-2ndlook.info/Gallery_1/Gregory_Springs/gregory_springs.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2020)

*Sunday 30th 
4*.

_Sycamore House_
Heath (conservation village)
(south-east of) Wakefield












https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ottage-and-sycamore-house-warmfield-cum-heath
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5833670
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1937179


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2020)

*Sunday 30th
5.*

_Old Hall Gates_
Heath (conservation village)
(south-east of) Wakefield 

The Hall itself was demolished in the very early 60's











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ntrance-to-heath-old-hall-warmfield-cum-heath
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2397177
B&W 'in the day' https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/41493
http://www.lostheritage.org.uk/houses/lh_yorkshire_heatholdhall_info_gallery.html
http://www.heathresidentsassociation.co.uk/history/heath-old-hall-entrance-gates

_
Lady Bolles Water Tower_ is associated with the Old Hall;
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...esting-geographs.215788/page-225#post-5835046


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Aug 2020)

biggs682 said:


> And hidden


You should take a sickle with you on your next visit and clear the undergrowth a bit.. 👍🏼


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Aug 2020)

A few finds on a stroll around Devizes, Wiltshire, whilst I was supposed to be working, yesterday. 







A worn BM, with bolt, on the Corn Exchange.





A plaque to say how much the farmers appreciated the Land Girls during, and after, the war, also on the Corn Exchange.





The Corn Exchange.






A decent BM on the museum.






A nice boot scraper, also on the museum, I think.






And, finally, a utility plaque on, I'm sure, Bridewell Street.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2020)

As far as I can tell Draughton church has two benchmarks I discovered this morning.

One old and one newer .


----------



## Drago (2 Sep 2020)

Railway bridge just north of Blisworth.





@biggs682 bagged this one a few weeks ago.


----------



## Drago (2 Sep 2020)

Near the railway cottages at Blisworth.





Underground oil pipeline marker...

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/UK_oil_pipeline_network

Warning signs nearby telling me i was under surveillance etc , my backside. Still, it's a strategic asset soi can understand why they'd be touchy.


----------



## RoMeR (2 Sep 2020)

Opposite the City Ground, Nottingham this morning


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2020)

Quite a lot of stuff in Belper as I was having a stroll instead of working..






A decent cut mark on Rose Cottage. 






Would anyone act notice roadsigns like this now? I doubt it!






A nice clear cut mark on the Coop funeral parlour Wall.





I was looking for a pivot on the Belper gunshop wall, but it seems to have been cladded over, sadly, but this cared for utility plaque kind of makes up for it.






A rare old police telephone, built into the wall of the War Memorial Park (the actual Memorial is visible behind it.)






And, finally, the wonderfully tended Memorial Park.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2020)

One I have ridden past loads of times and never noticed it until this morning  and quite close to @Drago land .











On the back road between Stoke Goldington and Ravenstone .


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Sep 2020)

biggs682 said:


> One I have ridden past loads of times and never noticed it until this morning  and quite close to @Drago land .
> 
> View attachment 545504
> 
> ...


The Utility buildings quite often have a cut mark on them. Even the newish housing estate ones have them. They do seem to be 'Friday afternoon' jobs, though, and are quite poor quality,even near Dragoland!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Sep 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> There'll possibly be a trip to Lincoln on Sunday, so lots to see/photograph
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Change of plans again....
So, sadly not
I do know it's York next Sunday though
Guaranteed!
(moving daughter to University)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Sep 2020)

Just a drive out with daughter..

*Sunday 6th 
1.*

Boundary Stones
Penistone Road (A635)
Snowgate Head ***
2 x markers, as the Parish Boundary crosses/returns











Marsh Lane leaves the A635 here



https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ction-of-marsh-lane-holme-valley#.X1T3RueSnIV

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6035915

***near what used to be the _CrossRoads Inn_, not _'Toss o'Coin'_
Plus not far from _'the Sovereign CrossRoads'_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 6th
2.*

_ Picturedrome _(as is, now)
(off) Victoria Street
Holmfirth











From TownGate








https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101391967-the-picturedrome-holme-valley
https://www.picturedrome.net/Venue-Guide.htm
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3971853


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 6th
3.*

_Cafe_
TownGate
Holmfirth






http://sidscafe.com/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 6th 
4.*

_Daisy Lane & T'old Towser_
Daisy Lane
Holmfirth
















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101313578-old-lock-up-holme-valley#.X1T6VueSnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/500175


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 6th
5.*

_Holy Trinity_
TownGate
Holmfirth


The neighbour must really curse the bells!!, they're VERY close














'Sids Cafe' is in the square





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101313632-church-of-the-holy-trinity-holme-valley#.X1T8C-eSnIU
http://www.holytrinityholmfirth.org.uk/history.html
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3345029


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 6th
6.*

_MilePost_
HollowGate
(off Woodhead Road/A6024)
Holmfirth







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101227749-mile-post-hollowgate-bridge-holme-valley
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6055810
It's on the 'other' parapet'; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4142053

And by turning around, & shuffling a few steps....Norah Battyes doorstep


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 6th
7.*

Woodhead Road (A6024)
Holmfirth






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...e-spring-lane-mills-holme-valley#.X1T91ueSnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6050573


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 6th
8.*

Woodhead Road (A6024)
Holme

*



*


The white shapes are vehicles starting the climb of HolmeMoss
*



*


https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101134743-9-miles-post-between-holme-and-lane-holme-valley
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6044243


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 6th
9.*

Summit car-park
HolmeMoss
(A6024)
Still in the West Yorkshire side
Daughter using the metal framework, that's up there








The Ice-Cream van was there



The car-park can be seen to the south of the road; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4028065


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 6th
10.*

Woodhead Tunnel
Woodhead Pass (A628)

*













*

Date on the larger bore tunnel*






*
Taken from above the tunnel, with the 'oddball' 1500DC(?) engines; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4138
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3920453
Some history, with this one; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6361487

https://www.railwayarchive.org.uk/the-woodhead-route
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woodhead_line

*PLUS*
When I parked, for us to walk down, this sticker was on the ARMCO,
I know it as a song from the Manic Street Preachers, but is there another meaning?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 6th
11.*

Roadside Cross?
Fullshaw Farm
Manchester Road (A628)








Somewhere in the middle distance, to the near-side; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/264459


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 6th
12.*

Manchester Road (A628)
Millhouse Green
*



*

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101151826-milestone-opposite-number-351-penistone#.X1UFP-eSnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6044717


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Sep 2020)

*Saturday 12th
1.*

Low Street
It was the A162/'Tadcaster TurnPike', but a bypass for the village was built (& I don't know the present number)
Sherburn-in-Elmet


Probably featured before?
I'll add it, as these are slightly better photographs than the ones I already have






















Bismark





Just off the edge of the shot, to the right of frame; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1358213

http://airfields-in-yorkshire.co.uk/sherburn/
https://sherburninelmethistory.co.uk/aviation/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Sep 2020)

*Saturday 12th
2.*

Low Street
It was the A162/'Tadcaster TurnPike', but a bypass for the village was built (& I don't know the present number)
Sherburn-in-Elmet 







'Flat' as it's on a pavement, so takes up less room. than the standard 'triangular' pattern elsewhere on the 'Tad - Turn'
(ie; this style)

It is listed, but I can't find it on here; https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/england/north-yorkshire#.X1zOtD-SnIX
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2662995


----------



## winjim (12 Sep 2020)

winjim said:


> Me and her up the top of Mam Tor today. I have been up Mam Nick many times by bike but today it was a drive up to the NT car park and a short hike with her in the sling. Now she wants to try paragliding.
> View attachment 370302
> View attachment 370297
> View attachment 370299


Three years later, now she's walked all the way up herself, he's in the sling, no paragliders and it looks like somebody's lost their keys.






Lost key theme continues at the bottom.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 13th
1.* 

Insert daughter into University accomodation
(different Uni, different course...........)
York this time

MonkGate Bar
(& the model shop)











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1110758
http://www.historyofyork.org.uk/themes/the-york-city-walls/monk-bar


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 13th
2.*

_Red Lion Inn_
Goodramgate
(just inside Monk Bar)









https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101257755-6-8-and-10-goodramgate-guildhall-ward#.X15iqz-SnIU
The white building; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3484458


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 13th 
3.*

Junction of Goodramgate & DeansGate






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2068066


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 13th
4.*

_Our Ladys Row_
DeansGate











Wrong picture; https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101257710-lady-row-guildhall-ward#.X15kij-SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4162794


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 13th 
5.*

_StoneGate_

*















*
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/852716

The 'Gallows sign'; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/407900


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 13th
6.*

LOTS of scaffolding still up on the Minster
As seen from DeanGate
*




A*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 13th 
7.*

_Icehouse_?
As seen from the walls, just east of MonkGate Bar
(nearest road is Saint Maurice's Road)







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...r-4-the-bay-horse-public-house-guildhall-ward
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/730722


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 13th 
8.*

Merchant Taylors Hall
Aldwark
(as seen from the walls)













https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101259571-merchant-taylors-hall-guildhall-ward#.X15ntz-SnIU
https://www.merchant-taylors-york.org/hall-and-history
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6343821
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5053336


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Sep 2020)

Until I posted this on Facebook, I'd not noticed that the milepost on Six Mile Hill near Dunsford had a benchmark on it...


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2020)

We're late on this one!
https://www.milestonesociety.co.uk


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Sep 2020)

*Thursday 17th
1.*

A64
Bilbrough
Westbound, between the Ring-Road junction, & the services (McDonalds)

It's attracted me for a long-time, but an awkward one due to traffic flow
But, this AM it was fairly light traffic, so..............






It's attraction is due to the complimentary adjacent farm sign 











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-of-askham-fields-lane-bilbrough#.X2M_Kz-SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6050277


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Sep 2020)

*Thursday 17th
2.*

Cock Bridge (over Cock Beck)
Tadcaster

This is the south-bound A162 ('Tadcaster TurnPike') as it leave the westbound A64
*










*





It's the southbound red-road, near the blue circle; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6388047

1905 25" OS
Use the blue slider, to see it now; https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=16&lat=53.87565&lon=-1.26343&layers=168&b=1


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Sep 2020)

*Thursday 17th
3.*

MileStone & village sign
A162 'Tadcaster TurnPike'
Towton 
(about a mile south of Tadcaster/A64)












Towton is famous in English history; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Towton


https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...tion-with-old-london-road-towton#.X2NBqj-SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/483458


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Sep 2020)

*Thursday 17th
4.*


Saxton
A lovely little village
Famous(ish..) for the nearby Lead Chapel & 'Crooked Billet' pub






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6546342
Lead Chapel; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4139049
'Billet'; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4139029


https://www.visitchurches.org.uk/visit/church-listing/st-mary-lead.html
https://bitaboutbritain.com/lead-chapel/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Sep 2020)

There may be more this evening, as I'm down in Nottinghamshire this afternoon, at Sutton-in-Ashfield/Mansfield
Unless I head over to Newark?

Wife at a meeting at a local Hospital, & I have roughly 3 hours to kill


----------



## Spartak (17 Sep 2020)

Midford Viaduct...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Sep 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> There may be more this evening, as I'm down in Nottinghamshire this afternoon, at Sutton-in-Ashfield/Mansfield
> Unless I head over to Newark?
> 
> Wife at a meeting at a local Hospital, & I have roughly 3 hours to kill


I went to Newark

*Thursday 17th 
5.*

Newark Castle Station
Quite a glorious building
The adjacent level-crossing (out of frame to the left) caused chaos though, as it closed (what was) _The Great North Road_/A1 several times an hour
It's still named that, even thought it's not the A1 anymore, now B6326






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101228701-castle-railway-station-newark
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5228057
'GNR' level-crossing; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6525376


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Sep 2020)

*Thursday 17
6.*

Ossington Hotel & Coffee Palace
Beast Market Hill (old '_Great North Road_'/A1)
Newark








https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...den-walls-and-summerhouse-newark#.X2R28T-SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4173052
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4155351


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Sep 2020)

*Thursday 17th 
7.
*
_Royal Oak_
CastleGate (old '_Great North Road_'/A1)
Newark






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101228316-royal-oak-public-house-newark
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3566836


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Sep 2020)

*Thursday 17th
8.*


40 - 44 CastleGate (old '_Great North Road_'/A1)
Newark
*



*

The white building; https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101297810-40-44-castlegate-newark#.X2R4Qj-SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3217444


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Sep 2020)

*Thursday 17th
9.*

_Beaumond Cross_
London Road (old _'Great North Road_'/A1)
Newark
14th century market cross, moved, from Lombard Street (the 'GNR') in the 1970s






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101196274-beaumond-cross-newark
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3116576
Originally sited where the white Transit is parked; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3118018


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Sep 2020)

*Thursday 17th 
10.*

40 - 44 CarterGate
Newark

The main route to the town centre/markets?












https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101228192-40-44-carter-gate-newark#.X2R6_D-SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/360355


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Sep 2020)

*Thursday 17th
11.*

_White Hart Inn _(as was)
Market Place
Newark











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101196426-former-white-hart-hotel-newark
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3277958
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2193919
1970s; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1997122

I ought to have walked through the passage/stable-yard entrance... https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3218946


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Sep 2020)

*Thursday 17th
12.*

_Saracens Head _(as was)
Market Place
Newark

*













*

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101297637-40-and-41-market-place-newark#.X2R9uj-SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/761610


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Sep 2020)

*Thursday 17th
13.*

_Clinton Arms_ (as was)
Market Place
Newark
















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101278230-43-market-place-newark
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/761587


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Sep 2020)

*Thursday 17th
14.*
_
Town Pump_
Market Place
Newark
















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101231304-water-pump-and-trough-newark
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3116440


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Sep 2020)

*Thursday 17th
15.*

_Saracens Head_
Market Place (Church Street/WestGate junction)
Southwell
Apologies for the in-car photograph, I was running quite late, & didn't have time to find somewhere to park)








https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101369925-saracens-head-hotel-southwell#.X2R_2D-SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1447055
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6588792

Next door looks interesting as well, to the rear; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6589549


----------



## Spartak (22 Sep 2020)

Discovered this old water fountain [ I think ] this morning on Frenchay Common near the old hospital site in Bristol.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Sep 2020)

All being well, Knaresborough tomorrow 
(keeping ourselves to ourselves)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Sep 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> All being well, Knaresborough tomorrow
> (keeping ourselves to ourselves)



We did, & I've got lots of images
But.. Geograph is playing up, & I can't add location links, so I'll upload photos later

_'504 Gateway Timeout'_ whatever that is?

Oh!
York tomorrow too


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Sep 2020)

Out of order with the other images, but a _taster_

Saturday 26th

_'Nidd Viaduct'_
Knaresborough
North Yorkshire









Seen from the Marigold cafe





From the Castle grounds
The white car nosed up to the pillar on the north bank (Waterside), is the one partially shown by the'BM'





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ver-the-river-nidd-knaresborough#.X3A9CxSSnIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Sep 2020)

*Saturday 26th
1.*

York Place (A59)
Knaresborough








It's at the end of the row to the north side of the road (left); https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3522534


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Sep 2020)

*Saturday 26th
2.*

_Urban District Council Offices_ (as were, pre-74?)
York Place (A59) - Gracious Street to left, at junction
Knaresborough

















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1467189


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Sep 2020)

*Saturday 26th
3.*

_The Board Inn_
High Street (A59)
Knaresborough







Local brewery??





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3786851


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Sep 2020)

*Saturday 26th
4.*

2 Opposing buildings
Silver Street
High Street (A59)
Knaresborough
(leads from High Street, to Market Place)












https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6065644
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/191641


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Sep 2020)

*Saturday 26th
5.*

_'Blind Jack Metcalfe'_
Market Place
Knaresborough

The famous civil engineer










https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1185754

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Metcalf_(civil_engineer)
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/only-in-britain/road-builder-john-metcalf-born/
http://www.johnhearfield.com/History/Roads.htm
https://www.historic-uk.com/HistoryUK/HistoryofEngland/Blind-Jack/



Plus, another tribute to him, on the Market Place






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3632993


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Sep 2020)

*Saturday 26th
5.*

_'Mother Shipton'_
Market Place
Knaresborough

The other more famous inhabitant of the town
Witch?
Prophet
Seer?






















https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_Shipton
https://www.mothershipton.co.uk/the-story/
https://www.ancient-code.com/the-ch...mother-shipton-the-famous-english-prophetess/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Sep 2020)

*Saturday 26th
6.*

Town Hall
Market Place
Knaresborough

Not easy to photograph

























https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ge-on-right-return-knaresborough#.X3C4DRSSnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4288380
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1467222


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Sep 2020)

*Saturday 26th
7.*

_Six Poor Folk_
KirkGate
(off) Market Place
Knaresborough












https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...h-no-25-castlegate-knaresborough#.X3C42hSSnIU

In a previous guise; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1467239


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Sep 2020)

More to come
Geograph is playing up

Again..........


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Sep 2020)

*Saturday 26th
8.*

Water Bag Bank
Knaresborough











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5533615



_Manor Cottage_, at the bottom






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101293474-manor-cottage-knaresborough#.X3DxXxSSnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5533664


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Sep 2020)

*Saturday 26th
9.*

VE Seat
Castle Grounds
Knaresborough


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Sep 2020)

*Saturday 26th
10.*


A variety
HIgh Street (A59)
Knaresborough

Nice original (?) glass to the side












Original glass?
And 'basement railings'??


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Sep 2020)

There's a hole in my trig point, dear Liza, dear Liza,
There's a hole in my trig point, dear Liza, a hole.

Cosdon Beacon today.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> There's a hole in my trig point, dear Liza, dear Liza,
> There's a hole in my trig point, dear Liza, a hole.
> 
> Cosdon Beacon today.
> ...


There to allow any water that may get in with some means of getting out.
Remove the cap on the top, and you should be able to see those holes.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 27th
1.*

Lord Mayors Walk
York






http://yorkstories.co.uk/bile-beans-sign-april-2007-april-daily-photo-12/

And adjacent old cemetery
St Maurices Church, apparantly, until demolition in 1969; http://yorkstories.co.uk/where-once-there-was-a-church-st-maurices/








https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1789844

https://www.york.gov.uk/downloads/file/821/6-lord-mayors-walk


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 27th 
2.*


_St Williams College_
College Street
York
There was a ladies only cycling club, taking tea & cake at the cafe there
_Stamford Bridge Breezers_
(are they allowed, under a discrimination law?? )


Circa 1465 build































https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101258028-st-williams-college-guildhall-ward
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...40-metres-east-of-york-minster-guildhall-ward
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101259193-8-9-and-10-college-street-guildhall-ward#.X3Ho7hSSnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3481070
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2680924


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 27th
3*.

_The Snickleway Inn_
GoodramGate
York









http://thesnicklewayinn.co.uk/about_us.html

(name change, hence) https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...buildings-at-rear-guildhall-ward#.X3HqNhSSnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1749766


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 27th
4.*

_Three Tuns_

CopperGate
York

*









*
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101257942-the-three-tuns-guildhall-ward

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/857092


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 27th
5.*

_CopperGate_
York


*













*

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4910695


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 27th
6.*

_Kings Arms_
Kings Staith
York

_The_ pub that always seems to feature on TV news, when the Ouse floods
















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101257523-the-kings-arms-public-house-guildhall-ward

May 2010; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1881795
Dec 2015 (same time as Tadcaster bridge collapsed) https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4755053


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 27th
7.*

_Yorkshire Herald_ Printing Works (as was)
(I think?) Coney Street
York








https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2809826

Plus a 'water-gate'







Lendal Bridge









https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...tached-tollhouses-guildhall-ward#.X3IpRhSSnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5475756
Our viewpoint; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/411871
https://www.citycruisesyork.com/self-drive-red-boats/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 27th
8.*

_Church of St Martin le Grand_
Coney Street
York
















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...t-martin-le-grand-guildhall-ward#.X3IqyRSSnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1984724
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5204790
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/853171


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 27th
9.*

Ships Figurehead
StoneGate (junction with Little StoneGate)
York















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101256509-13-stonegate-guildhall-ward#.X3Ir5BSSnIU
https://www.stonegateteddybears.co.uk/about-us
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/852736


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 27th
10.*

_The Punch Bowl_
StoneGate
York














https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...bowl-public-house-guildhall-ward#.X3IslhSSnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6429777
http://york-wiki.co.uk/punchbowl-stonegate-york.html
https://www.waymarking.com/waymarks...,pubs that boast a selection of ghost stories.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 27th
11.*

_Guy Fawkes Inn_
High PeterGate
York












https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101257610-youngs-hotel-number-25-guildhall-ward#.X3IuExSSnIU

https://www.guyfawkesinnyork.com/

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3244296
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4997599


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 27th
12.*



_South African (Boer) War Memorial_
Duncombe Place
York








https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ican-war-memorial-guildhall-ward#.X3Iu4xSSnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5441968


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 27th
13.
*
Odd sign
Duncombe Place
York


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 27th
14.*

_The Assembly Rooms_
Blake Street
York

Apologies, for no pictures here
This is where we went for dinner
It's now an 'Ask' pizza/Italian
https://www.askitalian.co.uk/restaurant/york/







Nice internal picture here; https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101259521-the-assembly-rooms-guildhall-ward#.X3IvtxSSnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5300124


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 27th
15.*

_Three Cranes _& _Roman Bath_
St Sampsons Square
York

_















_
('Mail Coach House') https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...bath-public-house-guildhall-ward#.X3IxBxSSnIU
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...anes-public-house-guildhall-ward#.X3Iw4hSSnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2068055
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2081798


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 27th 
16.*

StoneMasons Yard
Minster Yard
York


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Sep 2020)

*Sunday 27th
17*.

Stillingfleet
North Yorkshire
(whilst on a A64 avoiding route home)







It's just over the crest, on the left




https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101148473-stillingfleet-bridge-stillingfleet#.X3Iz0BSSnIU
Looking north; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5583337

_*St Helens*_

The Norman door carvings
The equally ancient door is now inside, for safe keeping











Wooden sundial!!






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101296904-church-of-st-helen-stillingfleet#.X3IzJhSSnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5129818
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6238150

http://greatenglishchurches.co.uk/html/stillingfleet.html


----------



## Badger_Boom (28 Sep 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Thursday 20th
> 8.*
> 
> _Wentbridge North Cuttin_g (B6474)
> ...


I had my most memorable cycle accidents descending the north side in my teens with a mate. He decided to stop suddenly at the bottom because he thought a reinstated trench crossing the road looked rougher than it actually was. I was too close and didn’t. 

At least I missed the lamppost.


----------



## Drago (30 Sep 2020)

Flood plain near Upton, Northampton. It's Grade II listed.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Oct 2020)

*Wednesday 7th
1. *

_Roman Road_ (A659)
Tadcaster

I'd looked for this (& the following 'stone) a couple of times before, by diverting off the present A64 at Headley Bar, onto the (pre Tadcaster bypass) _old A64_
However, I'd always looked when approaching the town, from the west
Today, I travelled to the west, from Stutton

Apologies, but I couldn't get in far enough to clear the branches
It reads; _*Tadcaster & Halton Dial TurnPike Road*_







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ction-with-garnet-lane-tadcaster#.X33UR1KSnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6102121


I'm sure you can see by this photograph, why I've not seen it before!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Oct 2020)

*Wednesday 7th
2. *

_TurnPIke Road_ (A659) *
Tadcaster

I'd looked for this (& the preceding 'stone) a couple of times before, by diverting off the present A64 at Headley Bar, onto the (pre Tadcaster bypass) _old A64_
However, I'd always looked when approaching the town, from the west
Today, I travelled to the west, from Stutton
That said, the grass seems shorter than my last couple of trips along there









https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ction-with-sutton-lane-tadcaster#.X33VnlKSnIU

There's no picture of it, but it's located near the telephone pole, on the north side of the road; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5370777


* I'm glad to see that the 'TurnPike' name has been retained, but some call it Leeds Road

Also, having passed through Tadcaster & to the east of the town, before the_ old A64_ rejoins the bypass, there's another TurnPike Road, as part of a new-ish housing estate, & a Toll-Bar Way too!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Oct 2020)

All being well.....
(it's already booked/paid-for)

We're meant to be having a tour of Scotland, between Mon 19th & Sat 24th
We're going up as far as Inverness, then down the 'Ness, to Fort William

So there could be a lot to put on here!!

This is the view, for our first night at North Queensferry!!







Then, I think, it's Inverness (2 nights)
Oban (1night)
Somewhere on Skye, for the 5th


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> The view inside the Queensbury Tunnel, looking towards Halifax. From ground level.
> View attachment 519559



im sure i signed a petition about this on one of the change type websites, but you may say different


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> im sure i signed a petition about this on one of the change type websites, but you may say different


Why'd I do that.


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why'd I do that.



just wondering if my memory was correct and the tunnel had indeed been saved, or was it another tunnel im thinking of?


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 Oct 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> All being well.....
> (it's already booked/paid-for)
> 
> We're meant to be having a tour of Scotland, between Mon 19th & Sat 24th
> ...



now thats a view, brilliant


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Oct 2020)

*Monday 12th
1.*

_St Giles & St Marys_
Market Place
Pontefract

Featured before, but it's a biggie (iphone 4S)









https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101135461-church-of-st-giles-pontefract-north-ward#.X4RlPOaSnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/429687


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Oct 2020)

*Monday 12th
2.*

_Beastfair Vaults_
Beastfair
Pontefract


The stylised Beasts head (as in old word/slang for Cow/Cattle) on the ShoeMarket side








Beastfair facade; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1734543
ShoeMarket face; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1734543


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Oct 2020)

*Monday 12th
3.*

_Salter Row_
Pontefract
This friese is on the side of the Museum (former Library)













https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101313268-pontefract-museum-pontefract-north-ward#.X4So1OaSnIU


Round the corner to the right, of this picture; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2077208


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Oct 2020)

*Monday 12th
4.*


Howden Lane railway bridge
(off York Road/B1222)
Naburn

For all the world, with the lining, it looks like a narrow-boat on an aquaduct over the road!!

It is (or was!) the East Coast Main Line, in the days it went over the swingbridge at Narburn, then through Selby, via that swingbridge too
Now a cycleway/bridleway/footpath; https://www.sustrans.org.uk/find-a-route-on-the-national-cycle-network/york-to-naburn/ 








https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5070511


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Oct 2020)

*Monday 12th
5.*


_Windmill Inn_ (when it was open)
WoolMarket
Pontefract







Presumably a repainted/rehung sign, by a local heritage group






Presently closed/boarded up, but with an invitation/offer to recruit new tenants, apparantly

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2285055


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Oct 2020)

*Monday 12th
6.*

_Hartleys Bridge_
FerryBridge

This carried the 'Great North Road' (later A1) over the River Aire, until it was superceded by the adjacent concrete viaduct in the 60's. which itself is now almost redudant, due to the 'new ' A1 a mile, or so, to the west

At present, it's being inspected/repointed/resurfaced
One of the civil engineers told me that they're even having to remove stalactites from under the bridge, due to minerals leaching out of the stonework

*



*

Two of the 'flood-arches' on the west bank
The entire area can be a floodplain
(see bottom, below my links)


*



*

The 'Cherry Picker' was being used for under-bridge inspections
*



*


John Carr.... Architect
Also responsible for such buildings as Harewood House
*



*



Parish boundaries;
FerryBridge..... Brotherton
*



*



https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101225759-ferry-bridge-brotherton#.X4Sux-aSnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5271912

From above....
Not my images, but for illustration


Circa 1950
*



*

The raised causeway of the _'GNR'_ can be seen as it heads to Brotherton
In the dual-carriageway days, it headed off slightly, & carried on north past the road shown - that became the southbound 'on' sliproad from the _'Tadcaster TurnPike'_ (A162)
In this image, the _'GNR'_ & '_T T'_ split by the Brotherton Fox pub







The road straight ahead is the original route, as seen above (at top of previous image)
The one to the right is the north-bound 'off-slip' to the 'T T'
Local cyclists may know the area well, as the lane to the left (heading east) goes through Byram & Sutton to _Birkin Cafe



_


----------



## Mr Celine (12 Oct 2020)

At the north (Sutherland) end of the bridge at Bonar Bridge is a triangular column with plaques on each side commemorating the first, second and present bridges across the Kyle of Sutherland.















The first bridge was washed away in a flood, the second was dismantled after the current one was constructed.






I thought about extending my loop down to the Cromarty Bridge but the extra 25 miles and the view in front of me made me think it would have been a bridge too far.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Oct 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> All being well.....
> (it's already booked/paid-for)
> 
> We're meant to be having a tour of Scotland, between Mon 19th & Sat 24th
> ...



Extra night booked at North Queensferry, so heading up in the morning, not on Monday

I'll see what I can spot


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Oct 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> All being well.....
> (it's already booked/paid-for)
> 
> We're meant to be having a tour of Scotland, between Mon 19th & Sat 24th
> ...



Home about 17:00 yesterday with; 1,738.3 miles driven..................

Lots of _hopefully_ interesting photos taken, but with 600+ to look through, & find links for, plus remembering where some were, even....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Oct 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Home about 17:00 yesterday with; 1,738.3 miles driven..................
> Lots of _hopefully_ interesting photos taken, but with 600+ to look through, & find links for, plus remembering where some were, even....



Sorry, I've been a bit tardy
I'll try to upload a batch over the next couple of days

Here's a starter for........

*1.*
Sunday 18th
En-route up, we stopped off in Berwick-upon-Tweed
_
'The Brewers Arms'_
MaryGate

What a glorious frontage!!

















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6252626


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Oct 2020)

Sunday 18th
*2.*

MileStone
South Road (A1068)
Alnwick
Northumberland 

This road was 'The Great North Road'/A1, before the bypass was constructed

(not far from the Hardy Angling Museum)









https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6098092


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Oct 2020)

Sunday 18th
*3.*

_QueensFerry Crossing_
It carries the M90 over Firth of Forth
We turned off, immediately once over 















And then had this view, from the road into North QueensFerry (B981)






https://www.theforthbridges.org/queensferry-crossing/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Oct 2020)

Sunday 18th
*4.*

.......... To see this as we rounded the corner
(well. it looms from a fair distance)






Apologies for quality, but it was getting towards dusk, plus a light drizzle make auto-focus difficult





Likewise here, but this was from our balcony





Once laid on the bed.......





https://www.theforthbridges.org/forth-bridge/
UNESCO World Heritage Site; https://whc.unesco.org/en/list/1485


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Oct 2020)

Monday 19th
*5. *

We caught the train from North QueensFerry Station to Waverley
Presumably cheaper than parking in Edinburgh (if you can?) & closer/quicker than going to the 'Park & Ride'
£5.90 each, off-peak returns

It's this close to the bridge!





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-north-queensferry-inverkeithing#.X5bvDUdxfIV


The mural on the Dundee bound platform





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/493741


And, we could see our accomodation from the bridge, the house with the solar panels!





Booking Hall, at Edinburgh Waverley


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Oct 2020)

Monday 19th
*6.*

_Scott Monument_
Princes Street
Edinburgh


_



_

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...inces-street-edinburgh-edinburgh#.X5mq7UdxfIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6410186
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6251499


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Oct 2020)

Monday 19th
*7.*

_Divinity College_ (?)
The Mound
Edinburgh












https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-mound-place-edinburgh-edinburgh#.X5msLEdxfIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3505416


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Oct 2020)

Monday 19th
*8.*

_Ramsay Gardens_
(off) Castle Hill
Edinburgh

















Posh Tenements!





And from the other side, by the 'square' (parade ground?) outside the Castle






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...amsay-garden-edinburgh-edinburgh#.X5mvZ0dxfIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2248142
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2330098


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Oct 2020)

Monday 19th
*9.*

_Deacon Brodie Tavern_
LawnMarket
Edinburgh




















And, just west of it





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/200368603-435-lawnmarket-edinburgh-edinburgh#.X5mxEEdxfIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/973115

The two sides;
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6590439
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6590431



http://deaconbrodie.com/
https://www.nicholsonspubs.co.uk/re...ireland/deaconbrodiestavernroyalmileedinburgh


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Oct 2020)

Monday 19th
*10.*

_West Bow_
(between LawnMarket & Candlemaker Row)


























https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-93-west-bow-edinburgh-edinburgh#.X5nFcUdxfIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6230588


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Oct 2020)

Monday 19th
*11.*

_Greyfriars Kirk/graveyard_
Candlemakers Row(?)
Edinburgh


















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...dlemaker-row-edinburgh-edinburgh#.X5nHI0dxfIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3506599
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2384781


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Oct 2020)

Monday 19th
*12.*

_Greyfriars Kirk/graveyard_
Candlemakers Row(?)
Edinburgh 

Probably the most famous grave in there??






And just outside...............






















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ge-iv-bridge-edinburgh-edinburgh#.X5nIgEdxfIU


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1974296
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3508662

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greyfriars_Bobby
https://scotlandwelcomesyou.com/greyfriars-bobby/


----------



## Drago (30 Oct 2020)

Bury Field, outside of Newport Pagnell.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2020)

Monday 19th
*13.*


South Bridge (?)
Edinburgh


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2020)

Monday 19th
*14.*

_Falkirk Wheel_
Connecting _The Forth & Clyde Canal_. with _The Union Canal

We were extremely lucky, that given the time of year/Covid/the weather, that a boat was on it





























_









https://www.scottishcanals.co.uk/falkirk-wheel/about-the-wheel/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falkirk_Wheel


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6409003
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6499109


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2020)

Monday 19th
*15.*

_Kelpies_
Alongside the M9
Falkirk

Utterly magnificent!
We regret not returning to see them lit at night
































https://www.visitscotland.com/info/see-do/the-helix-home-of-the-kelpies-p889261
The myth; https://www.historic-uk.com/CultureUK/The-Kelpie/

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3939487
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5167867


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Oct 2020)

Monday 19th
*16. *

The Binks
South QueensFerry

And, why it is named thus;







As seen from that vantage point





Nearby











All waiting patiently, unlike Whitby








https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/253074


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Oct 2020)

Tuesday 20th
*17.*

North QueensFerry
At the start of the journey up to Inverness

_Town Pier_
There is also a car-ferry pier, but I didn't get down to that for various reasons
The ferry was used until 1964





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-north-queensferry-inverkeithing#.X51Ct3xxfIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3520719


Apparantly, the worlds smallest working lighthouse





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-north-queensferry-inverkeithing#.X508rXxxfIX
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4331544
https://www.visitscotland.com/info/see-do/north-queensferry-harbour-light-tower-p256761


Apologies for quality, these are photographs taken of prints in the North QueensFerry Station museum/waiting room


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Oct 2020)

Tuesday 20th
*18. *

_Milestone_
Town Pier
North QueensFerry











It states
Edinburgh 11
Perth 33
Kinross 16



https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4331646


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Oct 2020)

Tuesday 20th
*19.*

A93
Glenshee Ski Centre

One pair of the many snow-gates we encountered between Tuesday & Saturday








https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1560825


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Oct 2020)

Tuesday 20th
*20.*

_High Street_
Grantown-on-Spey


*























*

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6030870




At the other side of the road
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5664648

*



*


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2020)

Battle of Britain Memorial in Chapel le Ferne, Kent, this morning.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Oct 2020)

Wednesday 21st
*21.*

Thurso Harbour







Totegan??
Along the North coast
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/161746
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4461420










Melvich Bay (I think?)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3461009


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Oct 2020)

Wednesday 21st
*22.*

_Kyle of Tongue Causeway_
Tongue
















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1925183
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/997049


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Oct 2020)

Wednesday 21st
*23.*


An A-road!!!!
A838??

Somewhere near here?
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1317345


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Oct 2020)

Thursday 22nd
*24.*

Spotted in Inverness

_"We're all doomed Captain Mainwaring!"_
(am I correct in thinking that the Dads Army undertaker was Fraser?)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Oct 2020)

Thursday 22nd
*25. *


Morrisons
Inverness

And extremely nice it was too!!






Admittedly this one was Tesco, in Oban, but the tartan gets everywhere!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Oct 2020)

Thursday 22nd 
*26.*

A82, alongside Loch Ness
*














*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Oct 2020)

Thursday 22nd
*27. *

Caledonian Canal
Fort Augustus

A82, crossing the River Oich (entering Lock Ness to the left of frame)






Presumably first used as a Kirk?)





Caledonian Canal Swing-Bridge










https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/219980




























Looking towards Loch Ness





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2532


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Nov 2020)

Thursday 22nd
*28.*

_Eilean Donan_
Loch Long
Dornie (nearest village)
On the A87, about 10 miles east of Kyle of Lochalsh

The archetypal shortbread biscuit tin castle

*








*

And looking in the other direction, off the bridge (Dornie)*




*

https://www.eileandonancastle.com/
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/134915
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2177970
This is where I took my photographs from; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3588538
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5434276


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Nov 2020)

Thursday 22nd
*29.*

Portree (various)
Isle of Skye











The Hostel was the Post Office, apparantly





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5121392
https://www.hostelskye.co.uk/

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5083652


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Nov 2020)

Thursday 22nd
*30.*

_Commando Memorial _
General Wades Military Road/A82
Spean Bridge

















And the view






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...emorial-spean-bridge-kilmonivaig#.X58DYpBxfIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3908049
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3908181


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Nov 2020)

Thursday 22nd
*31.*

Splendid scenery along the A830 (east of Glenfinnan)
Along the Fort William - Mallaig road
We detoured up it, even though not 'Potter fans', see the Glenfinnan Viaduct was on the 'must see' list

*




*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Nov 2020)

Friday 23rd
*32.*

_Connel Bridge_
Connel

At the mouth of Loch Etive





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/200344638-connel-ferry-bridge-kilmore-and-kilbride#.X5bzGEdxfIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1519993
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4015393
Underneath the bridge; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1763351
Long level-crossing!; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6158992


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Nov 2020)

Friday 23rd
*33.*

Oban Chocolate Company
Corran Esplanade
Oban


There were a few 'adapted' paintings like this















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5960262
https://obanchocolate.co.uk/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Nov 2020)

Friday 23rd
*34.*

Regent Hotel
Corran Esplanade (A85)
Oban




Two buildings listed, 1890s section, & this 1936 portion
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/200384299-regent-hotel-corran-esplanade-oban-oban#.X58Jr5BxfIU


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3575092


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Nov 2020)

Friday 23rd
*35.*

_David Graham Raleigh_
Combie Street
Oban






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1377490
November 2019; https://www.obantimes.co.uk/2019/11/21/bike-shop-owner-ready-to-take-his-feet-off-the-pedals/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Nov 2020)

Saturday 24th
*36.*

Where we stayed in Oban

https://www.booking.com/hotel/gb/burnside-flat.en-gb.html








We had the ground floor flat


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Nov 2020)

Saturday 24th
*37.*


A85
*









*

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6097966


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Nov 2020)

Saturday 24th
*38.*

A6
Shap
The west coast equivilant of '_The Great North Road'_


*



*
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...s-north-of-turn-to-sleddale-shap#.X58PNpBxfIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6600837


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Nov 2020)

Sunday 25th

Clarence Dock
(near Royal Armouries)
Leeds 






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6511281


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Nov 2020)

Tuesday 27th

The milestone outside Pinderfields General Hospital has now been repainted by a member of http://milestone-society.co.uk/

This is on the A642, between jct30/M62 & Wakefield
Along with another a mile north in Stanley; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6072930

Then there's a new one, also in Stanley
See bottom of this entry







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...posite-no-34-wakefield-east-ward#.X5mWL0dxfIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6051172


Follow this, for the new one; https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...esting-geographs.215788/page-224#post-5829560


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Nov 2020)

Sunday 1st November

_'Trans-Pennine Trail' marker_
Walton Colliery Country Park
Walton
Wakefield








Near here; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/73597

From the other side


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Nov 2020)

Sunday 25th

_'Office Lock'_
Leeds & Liverpool Canal
(accessed off Water Lane)
Leeds

At the side of Leeds City (railway station)










By my front wheel in this shot






A catenary support can be seen at the Station to right













https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...d-railings-city-and-hunslet-ward#.X5mSokdxfIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/400455
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/648025


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Nov 2020)

Sunday 25th

Cannon To The Right Of Them
Cannon To The Left Of Them








Royal Armouries
Leeds

Next to this one. 
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1770068


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Nov 2020)

An oldie

Thursday 13th August 2020


_Wadhouse Lane_
Denby Dale Road/A636 (road from Wakefield towards Denby Dale, via jct39/M1))

I wonder what the originations are?
A 'Wad' was to do with early firearms, I believe?
The packing for the firing


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Nov 2020)

Sunday 1st November

Walton Colliery
(now Nature Reserve/Country Park)
Shay Lane (B6378)
Walton







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6384836

https://www.friendsofwaltoncollierynaturepark.com/

The viaduct in the background is the one towards the bottom of the OS map, from north-west to south-east
(Leeds - Wakefield WestGate - Doncaster - etc...)
https://www.nmrs.org.uk/mines-map/c...es/yorkshire-coalfield/leeds/walton-colliery/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Nov 2020)

Saturday 7th November

Parish Boundary Stone
Boston Spa Road (A659)
Newton Kyme












https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6049104

These are the houses in the background; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3798913


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Nov 2020)

Monday 16th

'_Houndsville'_
Pontefract Road (A645)
Purston Jaglin
Featherstone

Quite an unusual name....







It will be immediately to the photographers left; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/225655


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Nov 2020)

Wife & I have a trip to York tomorrow
Daughter has to go in to University, to see a Lecturer

She's got a new car, & isn't used to it yet so didn't fancy driving there..... and it's my day off.....
(wife is a co-director/owner of her company, so can work from home, or just via phone)

Thus, there may be a few additions here, dependant on what we do, whilst waiting for the _"Can You Pick Me Up?"_ call


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Nov 2020)

Wednesday 25th

*1.*
Shipton Road (A19, near junction with Ring-Road (A1237)
Rawcliffe
York












It's about 3 lamp-posts down https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5281717

https://www.abct.org.uk/airfields/airfield-finder/york-clifton-rawcliffe


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Nov 2020)

Wednesday 25th

*2.*

Red Tower
Foss Islands Road (A1036)
York
































http://redtoweryork.org.uk/red-tower-history/
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6343827
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/677032


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Nov 2020)

Wednesday 25th

*3.*

MerchantGate/FossGate junction
York
(not far off Picadilly)












https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4870924


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Nov 2020)

Wednesday 25th
*4.*

St Crux Parish Hall
Pavement (over my right shoulder)
The Shamble to the left (where I'm stood)









CollierGate to the far end of the building, with this street sign
(shortest street in Yorkshire, if not England?)






Some history here; 
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4057802
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6452850

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-attached-to-north-west-corner-guildhall-ward


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Nov 2020)

Wednesday 25th
*5.*

One of the 'York Lucky Cats
York Glass Ltd
The Shambles
York











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6314859

https://www.yorkluckycats.co.uk/york-cat-trail/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Nov 2020)

Wednesday 25th
*6.*

Wooden Indian 
(the old sign, for a tobacconists)
Low PeterGate
York











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3881345
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101257422-76-low-petergate-guildhall-ward#.X76MaOlxfIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Nov 2020)

Wednesday 25th
*7.*

Shamble Market/Little Shambles area


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Nov 2020)

Wednesday 25th
*8.*

Golden Fleece
Pavement
York

With another 'Lucky Cat' on the wall



































https;//www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5204709

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...tbuilding-at-rear-guildhall-ward#.X76OBOlxfIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Nov 2020)

Wednesday 25th
*9.*


The Black Swan
Peasholme Green
York

















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6452842

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...swan-public-house-guildhall-ward#.X76PFulxfIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Nov 2020)

Wednesday 25th
*10.*

York St John University
Lord Mayors Wallk
York













https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4162824
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4162827

https://www.yorksj.ac.uk/
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-college-building-guildhall-ward#.X76QBulxfIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Nov 2020)

Wednesday 25th
*11.*

A diversion on the return journey for dinner....
(then no signs to get back to the A64, despite being about a mile from the eastern side, where it becomes single-carriageway again)













https://locations.tacobell.co.uk/york/monks-cross-drive.html

*EDIT; Wednesday 2nd @ 19:33*

Quite curiously, there's 2 branches in Barnsley
Am I wrong in thinking, they'll just assume it's a soggy Findus Crispy Pancake?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Nov 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Wife & I have a trip to York tomorrow
> Daughter has to go in to University, to see a Lecturer
> 
> She's got a new car, & isn't used to it yet so didn't fancy driving there..... and it's my day off.....
> ...



Likewise again, on Thursday (my day-off), but wife working
Thus a 'dad & daughter' trip out

Whilst she's there, I'll go to, either; Malton, or Easingwold


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Dec 2020)

Tuesday 1st

Town Hall
Bridge Street (top of HorseFair)
Pontefract





























https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101184866-town-hall-pontefract-north-ward
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5217483


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Dec 2020)

Wednesday 2nd 
*1.*

Church of St John & the village pump
Tout Hill
Whitwell-on-the-Hill

Some of you may have seen this Church as you've driven along the A64
It's alongside it, just to the west, between York & Malton
















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101149602-church-of-st-john-evangelist-whitwell-on-the-hill

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2262321
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5417419


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Dec 2020)

Wednesday 2nd
*2.*

Ralph Yates
Wells Lane
Malton












https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101201946-r-yates-and-sons-malton

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1271427

https://www.yatesonline.co.uk/about


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Dec 2020)

Wednesday 2nd
*3.*

Meeting Hall
Wells Lane
Malton







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101201945-hall-malton#.X8ew5s5xfIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4110072


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Dec 2020)

Wednesday 2nd
*4.*

Market Cross
Market Place
Malton
















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3237595


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Dec 2020)

Wednesday 2nd
*5*

NewGate (junction with Market Place)
Malton







It's on the building to the left https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3963177


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Dec 2020)

Wednesday 2nd 
*6.*

Market Place
Malton






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101201727-35-and-37-market-place-malton#.X8e0-s5xfIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Dec 2020)

Wednesday 2nd
*7.*

Palace Cinema
YorkersGate
Malton






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ce-cinema-and-cinema-shop-malton#.X8f0t85xfIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2505028

https://www.palacemalton.info/

http://cinematreasures.org/theaters/3195


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Dec 2020)

Wednesday 2nd
*8.*

Cottages (now Fitzwilliam Estate Offices)
Old MaltonGate
Malton








https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101201942-fitzwilliam-estate-office-malton#.X8e29c5xfIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3965124


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Dec 2020)

Wednesday 2nd
*9.*

Milestone
Old MaltonGate
Malton






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101220171-milepost-malton#.X8e4ds5xfIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6102467


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Dec 2020)

Wednesday 2nd
*10.*

WestGate
(off) Town Street
Old Malton







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101220221-thatch-cottage-malton#.X8e5Ic5xfIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/287673


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Dec 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Wife & I have a trip to York tomorrow
> Daughter has to go in to University, to see a Lecturer
> 
> She's got a new car, & isn't used to it yet so didn't fancy driving there..... and it's my day off.....
> ...



And another trip there this morning

So, on the way back....


Thurs 3rd
*1.*

The Minster
(from) Penley's Grove Street
Lord Mayors Walk is where the white van is in the far distance, with the City Walls also visible








The access (as it's a No Through Road) onto MonkGate; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2571645


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Dec 2020)

Thursday 3rd
*2.*


Fulford Cross 
(presumed a boundary cross)
Fulford Road (A19)
York

















https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1257807

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1744943


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Dec 2020)

Thursday 3rd
*3.*

Old Brewery Gardens
York Road (the pre-bypass A64)
Tadcaster

I presume these are retirement cottages (not really almshouses?) for brewery workers











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1298074


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Dec 2020)

I've got 5 days-off now, so will probably drive into North Yorkshire to have have a look at this
Plus, there's a fair few milestones too, if I do a 'loop', ie; up as far as Ingleton, then up the 'Hawes Road', to the viaduct, then back via Horton-in-Ribblesdale
(and the Toll-House, on the A65, at Ingleton, by the 'New Bridge')


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Dec 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I've got 5 days-off now, so will probably drive into North Yorkshire to have have a look at this
> Plus, there's a fair few milestones too, if I do a 'loop', ie; up as far as Ingleton, then up the 'Hawes Road', to the viaduct, then back via Horton-in-Ribblesdale
> (and the Toll-House, on the A65, at Ingleton, by the 'New Bridge')



We went today (daughter & I)

Monday 14th
*1.*
Halifax Road/A629
Denholme Gate

The Milestone is opposite the oddly named row of cottages


















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2965324


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Dec 2020)

Monday 14th
*2.*

Keighley Road/B6265 (now very quiet, due to the bypass)
Steeton








https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6043728


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Dec 2020)

Monday 14th
*3.*

Dalesman Cafe
High Street/A65 
Gargrave

Known to lots of (West & North) Yorkshire riders








https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4795331


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Dec 2020)

Monday 14th
*4.*

Kendal Road/A65 (almost opposite Station Road)
Hellifield






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101157770-milestone-hellifield#.X9e9sHpxfIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4668061


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Dec 2020)

Monday 14th
*5.*

Church Street/A65
Settle







The faceplate is gone from this one
The house behind it is 'Milestone House'





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6060983

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6126542


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Dec 2020)

Monday 14th
*6.*

Settle Road/B6479
Horton-in-Ribblesdale

Church of St Oswald










On the same corner











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101132264-church-of-st-oswald-horton-in-ribblesdale
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6545370
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1806903


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Dec 2020)

Monday 14th
*7.*

Low Sleights Road/B6255
Lancaster - Richmond TurnPike








Curiously, this one isn't listed, but the one closer to Ribblehead is; https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101316804-milestone-ingleton#.X9fCRXpxfIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6126489


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Dec 2020)

Monday 14th
*8.*

'Bernies'
High Street
Ingleton








A long-open cafe
I'll admit it's probably 20+ years since I was last in it, back then it had slotted chairs/benches (like park benches) to let the mud/water fall through
There were caving/climbing posters everywhere


Just creeping in on the right; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1751070

https://www.facebook.com/berniesofingleton/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Dec 2020)

Monday 14th 
*9.*

Toll Bar Cottage
A65/New Road
(just south of the bridge over the River Greta)






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101252724-toll-house-ingleton#.X9fFm3pxfIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5933816


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Dec 2020)

Monday 14th
*10.*


Skipton Road/A65 (junction with Eshton Road)
Gargrave







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6478394


----------



## Mr Celine (2 Jan 2021)

Smailholm. Illegible milestone with replacement milepost.


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2021)

This online tool may be of interest.

https://parallel.co.uk/os-benchmark-archive/#13.65/52.14018/-0.95777


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jan 2021)

I have to go to York this afternoon, as daughter has a GPs appointment
She's at one of the Universities there, so it's easier to take her, than her look for a parking place

It also means I can drive back a specific way, & try to photograph a few things I saw last time we went



Drago said:


> This online tool may be of interest.
> 
> https://parallel.co.uk/os-benchmark-archive/#13.65/52.14018/-0.95777




Intriguing, thankyou!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jan 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I have to go to York this afternoon, as daughter has a GPs appointment
> She's at one of the Universities there, so it's easier to take her, than her look for a parking place
> 
> It also means I can drive back a specific way, & try to photograph a few things I saw last time we went




I took her
Some were seen, others forgotten
We came back 'along the back-roads' & had to u-turn at one point, due to the road being flooded (by the River Wharfe)


*Tuesday 19th
1.*

Grimston Park gates
'Tadcaster TurnPike' (A162)
Just north of Towton







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-east-of-grimston-lodge-grimston#.YAcIbDlxfIU

A bit of history; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/573424

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/488428
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/488428


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jan 2021)

*Tuesday 19th
2.*

Milestone
'Tadcaster TurnPike' (A162)
Just south of the junction with the A659 (the renumbered 'old' A64) *
Tadcaster

It also has a benchmark on the side, by the end of 'FerryBridge'













https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ction-with-carnet-lane-tadcaster#.YAcJmzlxfIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6095897


*There's also a very nice milestone on the junction, for the _'Tadcaster & Halton Dial Turnpike'_ https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6102526


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jan 2021)

*Tuesday 19th
3.*

Stillingfleet Garage (as was)
York Road (B1222)
Stillingfleet


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jan 2021)

*Tuesday 19th
4.*

Swing-Bridge
River Ouse
Cawood













https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101316656-cawood-bridge-cawood#.YAcMpzlxfIU



The Ferry Inn has a water-feature garden again
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6383864






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6383862










https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/485030

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5852342


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> This online tool may be of interest.
> 
> https://parallel.co.uk/os-benchmark-archive/#13.65/52.14018/-0.95777


Thank you

I shall investigate - gotta do something to make riding only on local roads more exciting!!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jan 2021)

*Tuesday 19th
5.*

End Of The Road

Ryther Road (B1223)
Between Cawood & Ryther














Roughly here, looking north-west; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2512066


----------



## Drago (22 Jan 2021)

This might be of interest to you lot of baggers and geograph collectors...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-55759872


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jan 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Tuesday 19th
> 4.*
> 
> Swing-Bridge
> ...




The Ouse on Thursday... 25+ feet above 'normal'

When you look at the clip, we'd approached from the north-east, to cross the bridge from the 'far side'

Yorkshire: Latest flooding news and updates - BBC News


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jan 2021)

Took this last summer on the shore of Loch na Keal on Mull. There are still a few around but they are slowly disappearing I think. There are granite ones on the Tobermory to Dervaig road but often hidden by vegetation.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Jan 2021)

Today, at dinnertime

Sandal Castle
(south of Wakefield city centre)

It's a defensive dich, not dug as a moat...


























https://www.wakefield.gov.uk/events-and-culture/castles/sandal-castle/history
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandal_Castle (also the location for part of Shakespeares _ 'Henry V1, part 3_)

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/154920
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5882315
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6589545


----------



## oldwheels (29 Jan 2021)

Near Kilchoan on Ardnamurchan.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Jan 2021)

*Sunday 31st
1.*

Access to the _Trans-Pennine Trail_, from WaterGate (B6135)
Scholey Hill/Methley







Taken at the stream north of the blue-circle, in the map; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2014415


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Jan 2021)

*Sunday 31st
2.*


I've probably featured this before, but circa July 2018
The _'Trans-Pennine Trail'_, along the trackbed of the '_Great Northern', 'North Eastern', 'Lancashire & Yorkshire Railway_'
(otherwise known as the '_Methley Joint Line_')

This is essentially in the shadow of the M62, on its eastern side (between jcts 30 & 31)







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2014444
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2014436


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Jan 2021)

*Sunday 31st
3.*

I've probably featured this before, but circa July 2018
The _'Trans-Pennine Trail'_, along the trackbed of the '_Great Northern', 'North Eastern', 'Lancashire & Yorkshire Railway_'
(otherwise known as the '_Methley Joint Line_')

This is essentially in the shadow of the M62, to its western side (between jcts 30 & 31)

The M62 is at the top of the embankment






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6668506


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Feb 2021)

*Monday 1st
1.*

Towton Bridge
A162/_'Tadcaster TurnPike'_


There is, supposedly a benchmark on here, but unless there's been stonework repairs, it's not visible






It's the wall opposite the junction; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1871012


The line it spans was the first to be closed, under the Beeching Axe

This was the nearest station (circa 3/4 mile to the north-west)
http://www.disused-stations.org.uk/s/stutton/index.shtml


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Feb 2021)

*Monday 1st
2.*

Chapel Street
Tadcaster

A nice 'do-er upper'

*




*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Feb 2021)

*Monday 1st 
3.*

_The Falcon Inn_
Chapel Street
Tadcaster







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/715618


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Feb 2021)

*Monday 1st
4.*

Riley-Smith Hall
WestGate
Tadcaster




https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5729968

http://www.rileysmithhall.org.uk/gallery.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Feb 2021)

*Monday 1st
5.*

SC Glen Goodman Memorial
Junction of WestGate & Station Road
Tadcaster















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5063338

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-40185927
https://thepolicememorialtrust.org/sc-glenn-goodman/
https://www.yorkpress.co.uk/news/9721133.remembering-shot-police-officer-glenn-goodman/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Feb 2021)

*Monday 1st
5.*

A162/_'Tadcaster TurnPike'_
Barkston Ash (but closer to Sherburn-in-Elmet!!!)








It has a rivet on the top








https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...tion-with-back-lane-barkston-ash#.YBgF_JdxfIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6126476


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Feb 2021)

*Thursday 4th
1.*

The old British Jeffrey Diamond site (or 2 buildings of it)
For many years, along with British Wire Ropes, it supplied the mining industry countrywide











Eg;


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Feb 2021)

*Thursday 4th
2.*

(presumed) Toll-House
Rowley Lane
Lepton
Off the A642; Wakefield - Huddersfield Road (or 'Austerlands TurnPike')

It seems that the previous name of Highgate Lane could point to it being toll/bar related!


*



*



https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/558818


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Feb 2021)

*Thursday 4th 
3.*

Wakefield Road (A642)
Lepton Edge
(between Wakefield & Huddersfield)







There are two milestones on this section of road, & it seems that after road-work, the two were transposed (hence the out of synch distances)

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...st-of-white-horse-inn-kirkburton#.YByHOZdxfIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6068797


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Feb 2021)

*Thursday 4th
4.*

Almshouses Lane/Cathedral Yard
(between George Street, & the pedestrianised Upper KirkGate)
Wakefield

Note the external stair-case on the car-park
There can't be many of those left in the country now?
(I remember this car-park having an outdoors escalator, on its far side!)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Feb 2021)

*Sunday 7th
1*

'Gordons Tyres' (as was)
Aberford Road/A642
Stanley








This was originally built as a cinema, known locally as '*The Clog & Rhubarb' *, as the land was part of a market gardeners Rhubarb fields, and one of the local employers (along with farming/mining/railways) was William 'Clogger' Lambs, a footwear manufacturer


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6222153

http://cinematreasures.org/theaters/50980


*NB; *
Up to 2004, when we moved out of the village, there were still forced Rhubarb sheds along the fields behind the garage

Taken May 2004


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Feb 2021)

*Sunday 7th
2.*

St Peters Crescent
Bottomboat
Stanley

Rather sparse information
Most seem to give a distance to the next village/town/feature









It's on a grassy triangle, roughly 50yards west of the sign in this picture
The road-surface is far more broken-up, than can be seen here

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2013440


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Feb 2021)

*Monday 8th*

There's rather more information on this sign, than the _'TPT'_ sign in the previous post


















This photographer is, to all intents & purposes, leaning on the sign; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3856488


----------



## Drago (8 Feb 2021)

Nice work Mr T. I always enjoy reading of your travels.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Nice work Mr T. I always enjoy reading of your travels.


Well, thankyou good Sir

It's kind of you

I keep meaning to revert to this type of report; https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1026#post-5046445
Then, I think, it may be a bit too much?

Is it?


----------



## Drago (9 Feb 2021)

Not at all!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Feb 2021)

*Wednesday 10th*

Two halves of a Pit winding wheel

Queen Street 
Normanton

WB Motors behind, where, in the past I've seen a Jenson-Healey & a Lancia Monte-Carlo













https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/363084


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Feb 2021)

*Thursday 11th
1.*

_Toll-Office/'Packet Office'_
Confluence of the Rivers Aire & Calder
(off) Barnsdale Road/A656
Castleford







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5655656
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/684959


@Drago 
*Edit @ 20:26*
Goods/passengers would be gathered here, for the trip along the River, or Canal
In fact, not too far away, on the River Aire, there is a surviving set of steps that gave access to a regular boat service to Goole!!



https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/649841


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Feb 2021)

*Thursday 11th
2.*

Not a structural feature, or marking an event/memorial
But, this is a semi-regular occurance (3 times already this year, I think?)


Flood plain, with very receded waters
Alongside Barnsdale Road/A656
Castleford

Taken on exiting the road, to the Lock & 'Packet Office' in the post immediately above











The road in the immediate foreground was closed to traffic on Monday, with Police asking every driver at Bridge Street roundabout, where they were going
If the answer was to the terraced housing/businesses on Lock Lane, they were allowed through, but if the answer was (for example) "Allerton Bywater"/"Kippax"/"Fairburn"/"Aberford"/etc...., they were turned around

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/952633


When the road floods it can get deep, up to armpit depth! (& for circa 400-500yards)


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2021)

Towcester Racecourse, adjacent to main entrance.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Feb 2021)

*Thursday 18th
1.*

Boundary Stone?
Quarry Hill (A642)
Horbury Bridge
(west of) Wakefield









Practically opposite the road-junction; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/827826


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Feb 2021)

*Thursday 18th
2.*

The remaining 'underpass' to access the island platforms of Horbury & Ossett Station
(off) Quarry Hill (A642)
Horbury Bridge
(west of) Wakefield



























http://horburyhistory.org/Horbury-Stations/
Third picture; http://horburyhistory.org/Horbury-Stations/

Accessed, via a public footpath between 2 houses, at the start of the hill (on right, as we look)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/827826


*EDIT @ 18:43*
1905 OS 25"
https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=17&lat=53.65879&lon=-1.56733&layers=168&b=1


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Feb 2021)

*Thursday 18th
3.*

Barclays Bank (as was, now a bar)
Junction of MaryGate/Silver Street/Wood Street
Wakefield






















Detail of stonework to a Wood Street doorway






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/949546

View: https://www.flickr.com/photos/30120216@N07/8498384706


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Feb 2021)

*Thursday 18th
4.*

The old Town Hall
Tammy Hall Street
(off Wood Street & Chancery Lane) 
Wakefield






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101259842-old-town-hall-wakefield-north-ward#.YC6eejJxfIV
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6290356


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Feb 2021)

*Thursday 18th
5.*

Old Fire Station/Bridewell
Most recently, part of the Magistrates Court
Between Cliff Parade & Gill Street
(top of) Wood Street
Wakefield









































https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101242757-magistrates-court-wakefield-north-ward#.YC6fQTJxfIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1854873
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1026895


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Feb 2021)

*Thursday 18th
6.*

Do they still deliver?
Town Hall
Wood Street
(Sign is on the Gill Street facade)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Feb 2021)

*Sunday 21st
1.*

Taken, after dropping daughter off at work

Smiths Almshouses
Westfield Road
Wakefield
(projecting into the grounds of QuEGS)













https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1145721

https://wgsf.org.uk/qegs-senior/article/about/heads-welcome


The old Grammar School, which is of more interest!!
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1095544
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101358639-old-cathedral-grammar-school-wakefield-north-ward


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Feb 2021)

*Sunday 21st
2.*

House
Westfield Road
Wakefield
It was the brickwork on the side that attracted my eyes














@Drago
Possibly of your interest, Bishopgarth, part of the West Riding Constabulary HQ was located essentially behind this
Later to became West Yorkshire Police,
https://www.28dayslater.co.uk/threads/bishopgarth-police-traning-wakefield-2018.115653/


The name has been kept for the present facilities, that are now adjacent to the M1, at jct 41
Traffic, Firearms, Dogs, Horses, are all there
As is NPAS

There's also a purpose built civil disorder training unit, with street/houses, for riot control training


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Feb 2021)

*Sunday 21st
3.*

Back Hatfeild Street 
College Grove
Wakefield

There's not many street left with stone-setts out of the WestGate section of the city






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1650649

To the Hatfeild Street side; 
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1337376
There is a local blue plaque on the house,
Note the name on the plaque on the homepage!
https://wakefieldcivicsociety.org.uk/blue-plaques/


Yes, I know it's an old spelling, but it's due to a local land-owning family of renown
There is also a Hatfeild Hall, in Stanley, that is now the clubhouse for a golfcourse
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6423987


*EDIT @ 09:45*
I think the plaque is for Mary Heaton. I'll investigate later today, if I can

https://www.wakefieldexpress.co.uk/...ld-women-be-honoured-new-blue-plaques-3033632

*EDIT @ 15:05*
No it isn't for Mary Heaton
I tried to photograph the plaque, when I went for a ride, but the autofocus didn't like it too much
It's for a Clara Maria Clarkson











https://www.wakefieldexpress.co.uk/...ld-women-be-honoured-new-blue-plaques-3033632


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Feb 2021)

*Sunday 21st
4.*

On the back of the above item mentioning_ 'Hatfeilds'_, I visited the golf-course
I pass it almost every working day (depends which way I go, due to a new 'bypass'/link-road)


On entering the grounds, this stone is seen
It wasn't on this site, for all that time
The Hall was, in 60s - 80s, a NHS property
Once an asylum, then offices







The restored (again!!) house, & extended substantially





Crest of the Hatfeilds






The ruinous Coach-house/stables
















At the entrance, from Aberford Road
I do hope they get plenty of visit*i*ors when they reopen





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ll-stanley-and-outwood-east-ward#.YDJ3Y9VxfIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1052687
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3231359

http://www.normantongolf.co.uk/main_history.php
https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Hatfeild-Hall.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Feb 2021)

*Sunday 21st
5.*

St Austins Roman Catholic Church
Wentworth Terrace
(runs between NorthGate & Wentworth Street)
Wakefield


I know there's a good sized plaque in Leeds, by the Town Hall, with the names of all the VC winners who were born in/lived in Leeds, _but_, this is a new one on me!!
Sir, I salute you!












https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_Moynihan

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-gate-piers-wakefield-north-ward#.YDKPSdVxfIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1220295

Saw Yard is long gone now, the only remnant left is a ginnel between buildings off Little WestGate. oppsite these buildings
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1200111



And, directly opposite is this one, for the Gissing sisters
Apologies for quality


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Feb 2021)

*Sunday 21st
6.*

Wakefield Girls High School
(part of a foundation with QuEGS, as mentioned above, in #1)
Wentworth Street
Wakefield
















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...high-school-wakefield-north-ward#.YDKRa9VxfIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5831520
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1120692


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Feb 2021)

*Sunday 21st
7.*

Wentworth House
Wentworth Terrace
Wakefield







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-of-nursing-wakefield-north-ward#.YDKSAdVxfIW

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5874018

I remember a bag of nerves walking into here, back in the late 80s, to be interviewed for a placement to start Nurse Training
(when it was all done 'on site', rather than via a local University)
My g/f did it, qualified in 91 (we married in 98)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Feb 2021)

*Sunday 21st
8.*

St Johns Square
Various
Off Wentworth Street
Wakefield





















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1120642
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/945990
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5873289

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...the-baptist-wakefield-north-ward#.YDKTkdVxfIU
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101273435-2-9-st-johns-square-wakefield-north-ward#.YDKTetVxfIU
Also; https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...orth-street-wakefield-north-ward#.YDKTUNVxfIU

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St_John_the_Baptist's_Church,_Wakefield,_West_Yorkshire


Built as a new town/speculative development, is thought to possibly be the first 'satellite' town of post medieval times[/b]


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Feb 2021)

*Sunday 21st 
9.*

_Hark To Mopsy_
Wakefield Road
Normanton





















One of two pubs in the town that are hunting dog related, the other (The Talbot) closed a few years ago, & is now demolished
(there is, in Wakefield on NorthGate, a _'Talbot & Falcon'_)

https://www.harktomopsey.co.uk/index
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/366350

Meaning of; https://whatpub.com/pubs/WAK/000057/hark-to-mopsey-normanton


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Feb 2021)

*Wednesday 24th
1.*

Dropped daughter, off at work, a bit earlier, & had a very brief wander around

_'Borough Market Hotel'_ (as was)
Westmorland Street (corner with Teall Street)
Wakefield

Built for that reason, to service the large open market that stood opposite, to my right
The Spire behind is that of the Cathedral, the tallest in Yorkshire, & 4th tallest in the country












I'm not entirely sure, if it was named for a local land-owner, or from the days of cattle-droving, to the livestock market that was held off George Street (or Fairground Road, as it once was)
The Cattle Market is now the site of the Royal Mail sorting office, if anyone knows Wakefield





The Markets can be seen to the right of the Cathedral, with the stalls at right-angles to it
Demolished in (I think) very early 60s, for a new Market Hall








https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1200125


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Feb 2021)

*Wednesday 24th
2.*


Taken back in 2014, but up Westmorland Street, near the phone box, with the green poster on the side, this is in the pavement
I walked past it

There's also, on Westmorland Street, stars for
Neil Fox (Rugbyist, I believe?)
Stan Bairstow (playwright/author)
Jane McDonald (sorry........)



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10204625799877215&set=a.10203514434093765


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Feb 2021)

*Wednesday 24th 
3.*

_Talbot & Falcon_
NorthGate
Wakefield

One of the other hunting dog pubs, I mentioned above, with the 'Hark To Mopsey'







The Yard was one of the longest in VIctorian Wakefield
If anyone knows Wakefield, it ran straight through where the Bus Station is now, & to the other side of Marsh Way











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1190417


This is the other (demolished) Talbot (at Normanton)
There is still a reminder due to it used to be on Talbot Street

Taken 2005


----------



## DRM (24 Feb 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Wednesday 24th
> 2.*
> 
> 
> ...



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neil_Fox_(rugby_league)
Yes he was a Rugby League player born in Sharlston, his brothers Peter & Don played too, Don is unfortunately better known for the 1968 Challenge Cup final at Wembley where he lined the ball up for the conversion after a Wakefield Trinity try in the dying seconds of the match, to get the win over Leeds, he miss kicked it due to the flooded pitch and Leeds went on to win 11-10.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Feb 2021)

DRM said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neil_Fox_(rugby_league)
> Yes he was a Rugby League player born in Sharlston, his brothers Peter & Don played too, Don is unfortunately better known for the 1968 Challenge Cup final at Wembley where he lined the ball up for the conversion after a Wakefield Trinity try in the dying seconds of the match, to get the win over Leeds, he miss kicked it due to the flooded pitch and Leeds went on to win 11-10.


Thanks, I'm better educated, but it's not something that interests me
(although, probably more than f**tball)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Feb 2021)

*Thursday 25th
1.*

The _'PInder of Wakefield'_

Junction of Lower York Street & Pinderfields Road
Wakefield
(not far from the bus-station, & 'Lightwaves' leisure centre)


Apologies for quality, due the Suns position at that time of day

















As mentioned in the stories of Robin Hood

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1020498

https://www.overtown.org.uk/wakefield-city/the-jolly-pinder.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Feb 2021)

*Thursday 25th
2.*

'My' street (well, I don't live there)
It crosses between Lower York Street & Pinderfields Road
Wakefield

It links the two, about 50 yards behind _The Pinder_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Feb 2021)

5 days-off now 

I guess I'll see a few more notables

I know I have to go to York on Tuesday, probably via Tadcaster (for a shop there), so will be on the look-out


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Mar 2021)

*Monday 1st
1.*

_The Harewood Arms_
KirkGate
Wakefield

A nice grapes carving on the facade






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5747501


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Mar 2021)

*Monday 1st
2.*

_Boots The Chemist_
Upper KirkGate
Wakefield

A nice 1930s building


The Manor Court Rolls are still ( I understand) almost complete, from the1270s to the 1920s
Wakefield was one of the biggest Manorial Courts in the country, with jurisdiction as far west as Todmorden!












Almshouses Lane to the left





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1485812


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Mar 2021)

*Monday 1st
3.*

Westmorland Street
Wakefield
(near '_The Raven_')


Sorry............
Someone must presume she's entertaining?
*



*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Mar 2021)

*Monday 1st
4.*

Westmorland Street
Wakefield
(near '_The Raven_')

@DRM,who, pointed out, higher up this thread, who he was


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Mar 2021)

*Monday 1st
5.*

Westmorland Street
Wakefield
(near '_The Raven_') 







https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stan_Barstow


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Mar 2021)

*Monday 1st
5.*

Westmorland Street
Wakefield
(below '_The Raven_')







https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_Frobisher

There is a Junior School, in Altofts (village of birth), named after him


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Mar 2021)

*Monday 1st
6.*

Westmorland Street
Wakefield
(below '_The Raven_')


Writer/composer of the muscial_ 'Me & My Girl' _
He was a chorister at the Cathedral, where there is also a blue plaque






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noel_Gay
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Me_and_My_Girl
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1178262


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Mar 2021)

*Monday 1st
7.*

Westmorland Street
Wakefield
(below _'The Raven_')

Of 'Be Bop Deluxe' fame
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Nelson_(musician)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Mar 2021)

*Monday 1st
8.*

Westmorland Street
Wakefield
(below '_The Raven_')






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anne_O'Hare_McCormick


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Mar 2021)

*Monday 1st
9.*

_Halifax Building Society_ (now!)
The Springs
Wakefield

A Pub stood on this site, called _'The City Of London'_
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coat_of_arms_of_the_City_of_London

Curiously, there was a _'Pindar_ (spelling) _Of Wakefield'_ pub in Grays Inn Road, in London


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Mar 2021)

*Monday 1st
10.*

_New Dolphin Inn_ (as was)
(at the junction of) The Springs/Lower WarrenGate & KIrkGate
Wakefield











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2985302


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Mar 2021)

*Monday 1st
11.*

_The Star_ (or 'Starr)
(junction of) Lower WarrenGate & Vicarage Street)
Wakefield


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Mar 2021)

*Monday 1st
12.*

_ABC Cinema_ (as was)
KirkGate (continuing onto Sun Lane)
Wakefield






http://cinematreasures.org/theaters/3787
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2646667
https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/threads/a-b-c-cinema-wakefield.3171/
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1048319


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Mar 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> 5 days-off now
> I guess I'll see a few more notables
> 
> I know I have to go to York on Tuesday, probably via Tadcaster (for a shop there), so will be on the look-out



Visit for medical reasons

I didn't take as many photographs as I wanted to, due to traffic/parking difficulties


*Tuesday 2nd 
1.*

_St Andrews Evangelical Church_
St Andrews Gate
(off) Aldwarke
(closest Bar/Gate is MonkBar)
















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...vangelical-church-guildhall-ward#.YD4yCE5xfIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/675367


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Mar 2021)

*Tuesday 2nd
2.*

_The Broken Bridge_
(previously _The Leeds Arms_)
York Road
Tadcaster


Renamed after the December 2015 floods that collapsed the Wharfe Bridge, dividing the town







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5306417

The Bridge at the time of collapse (upstream side) https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4799733


*NB;*
There is also a 'Broken Bridge' pub (Wetherspoons) in Pontefract, but the towns name is taken from the Latin for that phrase...... _Pons Fractus_..... thought by local historians to refer to an early bridge collapsing at FerryBridge


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Mar 2021)

*Tuesday 2nd
3.*

Junction of Leeds Road (A659) & the FerryBridge Road (A162..... 'Tadcaster TurnPike' to me)
Tadcaster

Halton Dial referring to its Leeds end, where it joins Roundhay Road






John Smiths Brewery to the rear






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-at-junction-with-a162-tadcaster#.YD44eU5xfIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6102526


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Mar 2021)

*Tuesday 2nd
4.*

Ride out, this afternoon
Just a 'potter about', not far (or fast)

(adjacent to) River Calder
Whitwood
(between Wakefield & Castleford)

What a difference a bit of rain makes
Same beck/drain
Today





Sunday 7th February
Same tree, on the side of the path, just a few yards further away

At a rough estimate, it would have been about 15 feet deep






Taken a couple of hundred yards from this plant; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/867646


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Mar 2021)

*Tuesday 2nd
5. *

(by) LaFarge Concrete
(side of) Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
Whitwood/Altofts
(between Wakefield & Castleford)


A new sign!
Previously, it was just the red-lettered sign on the gate

It was easy to tell the weather was cold/over-cast/intermittant drizzle, as I had the entire route (to Foxholes Lock) to myself, not a plethora of walkers/riders












https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2723576
Looking back; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2723571


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Mar 2021)

*Tuesday 2nd
6.*

Stopped/filled-in lock
Fairies Hill Cut
Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
Whitwood/Altofts
(between Wakefield & Castleford)







Looking towards me; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/867704


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Mar 2021)

*Tuesday 2nd
7.
*
Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
(bottom of) Lock Lane
Lower Altofts
(between Wakefield & Castleford)

The bridge is the M62, between jcts 30 & 31
30 (west) to the left








I was on the right-hand bank, as you look at this photograph; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6716572


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Mar 2021)

*Tuesday 2nd
8.*

Foxholes Lock
Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
Foxholes Lane
Altofts


Quite out of the ordinary names....
















Both boats would be to the photographers immediate left; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/395375

*NB; *
Stanley Ferry Marina, roughly a mile to the south-west has, or had, such names as 
'Elvira'
'The Green Man'


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Mar 2021)

*Wednesday 3rd
1.*

Foxholes Lock
Between Aire & Calder Navigation Canal & the River Calder
(bottom of) Foxholes Lane
Altofts
Abandoned/'stopped' at some point between 1960 & 1965





























When I arrived, there was a disturbance in the water, as though 2 big fish had jumped
As I watched 2 Cormorants resurfaced






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6717586
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6717564

https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=18&lat=53.71729&lon=-1.43135&layers=168&b=1


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Mar 2021)

*Wednesday 3rd
2.*

Spoil Heap
Presumably from 'Fox Coliery' (seen on the map linked, in the last posting)
It's in the bend formed by the Calders meanders

Used as an ad-hoc BMX/jump track
Quite surprisingly, there's little sign of MX bikes tearing it up











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1941764


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Mar 2021)

*Wednesday 3rd 
3.*

Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
Between Kings Road Lock & Birkwood Lock
(looking west)
Altofts

It's quite deep here, due to the amount of commercial traffic it saw







The warning sign is gone, in my photograph; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4908730


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Mar 2021)

*Wednesday 3rd
4.*



Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Tuesday 2nd
> 8.*
> 
> *NB; *
> ...




I had a ride down to Stanley Ferry




























From a previous encounter;


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Mar 2021)

*Thursday 4th
1.*

Boat Lane
Lower Mickletown
Methley
(between Castleford & Rothwell)









This was the route to the 'foot-ferry' across the River Aire, to Allerton Bywater
Correspondingly, there is also a Boat Lane, at that side of the river
Plus '_The Boat_' pub

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2627941

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5691332

The footpath to the river banking is temporarily closed, due to flooding (& pumping)











Seen here as, _Allerton Ferry_; https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=18&lat=53.74094&lon=-1.36838&layers=168&b=1


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Mar 2021)

*Thursday 4th
2.*

_Caroline Bridge_
River Aire
Mickletown
Methley


'Oddball' can just be made out, above my 'bars, in the distance (blue/white rectangle)







And, just to the other bank of the river






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6081479
Oddball; http://www.walkingdragline.org/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Mar 2021)

*Thursday 4th
3.*

_The Cage_ (& other memorials)
Miners memorial
Station Road
Allerton Bywater
























_The Cage_



























https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3662732

https://northernfringegallery.co.uk/harry-malkin/
http://allerton-bywater.synology.me/memorial/
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-19529857


----------



## Drago (5 Mar 2021)

Top work Mr T, putting the rest of us to shame as usual.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Top work Mr T, putting the rest of us to shame as usual.



Thankyou


I did try to photograph the '99 Arches' (Leeds - Wakefield - Doncaster railway) leading into Wakefield WestGate this morning, from unusual angles, but it didn't work, due to a number of factors
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1080483


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Top work Mr T, putting the rest of us to shame as usual.


@Drago

Back to work this week, on the despised 'late-turns'
However, I'm weekend off, & _senior management_ wants to go _"somewhere nice, for a drive & a walk"_
I'll think about it, & try to choose carefully, to attempt to give maximum input for this thread


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Mar 2021)

With regard to the above, I hope to get to;
An African country
A country on the North Sea coast
A city in Russia
The furthest place you can go/the apocalypse
A road that tells fibs about its length
A waterfall 

Oh, & hopefully also a lovely curving railway viaduct, that's now a footpath/bridleway/cycle-route

That's where I have plans to take her.............


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Mar 2021)

In addition to the above, a namesake of a site of a fortification that was destroyed by sonic warfare (this could be mythology, or part of your religion?)

Sadly, this was demolished (by conventional means!) in the early 1980s


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2021)

Last time I saw this trig post it was well buried and hidden by the hedge but not this morning













Between Denford and Raunds .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Mar 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> With regard to the above, I hope to get to;
> An African country
> A country on the North Sea coast
> A city in Russia
> ...



I managed 4 out of the 7, as I couldn't find a modern sign for the Apocalypse, or the North Sea Country
*Ie;*_ Worlds End_ (a farm, so it seems)
_New Holland_ (also a farm)

The closest points to the waterfall (Goit Stock Falls) coincided with a rather heavy rain shower, so we didn't venture down the beck side paths.....
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6373535


So.....

*Sunday 14th
1.*

_Moscow_
between Thornton & Denholme 
(north-west of Bradford)













https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/38739


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Mar 2021)

*Sunday 14th
2,*

It's lying, as it's almost a mile long!!!!
Ten Yards Lane
It starts opposite Moscow
between Thornton & Denholme
(north-west of Bradford)












https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5234563


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Mar 2021)

*Sunday 14th
3.*

_Egypt_
(African country)
between Thornton & Denholme
(north-west of Bradford)

At the southern end of the lane







The actual houses










This sign is by them, north of this it becomes Dean Lane





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3499749

This is the site of the _sonic warfare'_, as far as I can ascertain, being called _'The Walls Of Jericho'_






http://www.bradfordhistorical.org.uk/jericho.html





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-road-thornton-and-allerton-ward#.YE43IjpxfIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Mar 2021)

*Sunday 14th
4.*

_Old Post Office_
Thornton Road (B6145), at crossroads with Brighouse & Denhoolme Road (B644)
Keelham













*Apologies For Quality*
(rain, through car window, just starting to move at traffic-lights)

At this junction; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/614622


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Mar 2021)

*Sunday 14th
5.*

_Wilsden Station_ (as was)
Station Road
Wilsden (north-west of Bradford)
- actually closer to Denholme)

The station, or what remains of it, is a plant hire business?

These are the Station Cottages, & a new build











On the corner wall is this







Just a few hundred yards away is the Hewenden Viaduct
Now part of _The Great Northern Trail








_




https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101199507-hewenden-viaduct-wilsden#.YE46IjpxfIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5468313
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3096256


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Mar 2021)

*Sunday 14th
6.*

_The White Horse_
Old Main Street
Bingley

















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101300927-old-white-horse-bingley#.YE47TjpxfIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4437658

Old Main Street


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Mar 2021)

*Sunday 14th
7.*

_Five Rise Locks_
Leeds & Liverpool Canal
Bingley

Seen from the footbridge, over the 'bypass' & railway






I think it's just units/apartments now, not producing?







































The plate are the wrong way round






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...five-rise-locks-with-overflow-channel-bingley
https://canalrivertrust.org.uk/enjo...al-trails/bingley-to-saltaire/five-rise-locks
http://www.penninewaterways.co.uk/ll/bingleyfiverise.htm

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/797465
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3244


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Mar 2021)

*Sunday 14th
8.*

Family plot?
_Church of All Saints_
Bingley

Bosfield family






And, at the other side of the Keighley Road (built in 1900) is a portion of the old Cemetery






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101200095-church-of-all-saints-bingley#.YE4_QjpxfIU


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5654960
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5654945
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4437730


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Mar 2021)

*Sunday 14th
9.*

Old Main Street 
Bingley







Bingley Urban District Council





It's on the far white house







A glorious gate
Former shop, converted to house










??' https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...st-and-number-80-to-east-bingley#.YE5AbDpxfIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3126442


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Mar 2021)

*Sunday 14th
10.*

Wellington Street
(opposite Railway Station)
Bingley

Is this where 'The Boss' visits??








View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Lq8ZUcZDtU


----------



## clid61 (15 Mar 2021)

I,'m not trawlng through 283 pages , but does any one look out for the "benchmark " carvings associated with Surveying ? Got one about 5 yards from me


----------



## Drago (15 Mar 2021)

clid61 said:


> I,'m not trawlng through 283 pages , but does any one look out for the "benchmark " carvings associated with Surveying ? Got one about 5 yards from me


Yes, that's pretty much the raison detre of the thread.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Yes, that's pretty much the raison detre of the thread.



However, some of us strayed from the path.....
Hence the amended title; _Now Incorporating...._


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Mar 2021)

Missed one!!
*Sunday 14th
11.*

Church of All Saints
Bingley

_Braille gravestones!_!
Moss had grown in the iinscription!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Mar 2021)

I've got this coming weekend off too, _but_, I have no idea what plans _Senior Management_ has for me
Therefore there maybe/may not be additions to this thread

I know I won't get a lay-in (on 'early-turns' Mon - Fri), as daughter's working at her part-time job Sat/Sun, & starting at 06:00, so 'Dads Taxi' has been booked..............


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Mar 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I've got this coming weekend off too, _but_, I have no idea what plans _Senior Management_ has for me
> Therefore there maybe/may not be additions to this thread
> 
> I know I won't get a lay-in (on 'early-turns' Mon - Fri), as daughter's working at her part-time job Sat/Sun, & starting at 06:00, so 'Dads Taxi' has been booked..............



Sorry, I didn't manage anything on Saturday, but there are a couple in the Railways thread, that I took whilst riding on Sunday afternoon


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Mar 2021)

Monday 22nd

I had a slight detour whilst almost at work, as I rarely venture into the neighbouring flats/apartments
It was Stanley Royd Hospital, built as the _West Riding Pauper Lunatic Asylum_
A sister to High Royds (Menston) & Storths Hall (Huddersfield)

On the old Clock Tower; which is nicely preserved, there's a new blue plaque

Rather uncharitably, this 'diagnosis'/accusation was made by a Vicar, who owed her for teaching his children to play the Piano!!!












https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_Frances_Heaton
https://www.wakefieldexpress.co.uk/...ld-women-be-honoured-new-blue-plaques-3033632

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6757681




This one is on the eponymously named Diabetes Centre, in the grounds of Pinderfields General Hospital


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Mar 2021)

Wife's told me, as I'm day-off today & Saturday, that we ought to go out for a drive/walk somewhere tomorrow
I'll have a think, so I can combine it with some photographs....

Oh!, & combine it with shopping for new wheels


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Mar 2021)

Barely any, sadly!!

Saturday 27th
*1.*

St John The Evangelist
Upperthong 
(less than a mile north-west of Holmfith)

*



*

Two famous actors, buried side by side
Better known by his stage-name (& wellies)

*









*


And several years later, his friend was buried next to him

*



*


The graves are at the bottom of the sloping path; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3972057


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Mar 2021)

Saturday 27th
*2.*

Digley Reservoir
(off) FIeldhead Lane
Holme(?)









Our approach to it; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4208150
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4855242
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5943567


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Mar 2021)

Saturday 27th
*3.*

Station 'Lion'
Norfolk Street
Glossop
Derbyshire


We almost didn't get there, due to cock-wombles in a Mini (Cooper?) & a Fiesta, that were together & attempting insane overtakes at the bottom of HolmeMoss, between the bottom of the hill & the junction with Woodhead
If I'd had a dashcam, it'd have gone to the Police











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...and-co-op-building-high-peak-howard-town-ward

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3301941
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5288664


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Apr 2021)

*Thursday 1st*
1.

Castleford Greenway
Methley

This route was built as the (ex) _Great Northern, North Eastern, Lancashire & Yorkshire Railway_
Otherwise known as _'The Methley Joint'_











It is located on this bridge
It's new, as I last rode over here on Sunday 21st, & it wasn't there then! (the posts were, re-looking my photo)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2014321

The stretch between the inverted 'Y' is not used, the bridge is long gone
'You' have to leave the greenway by the old  Methley South Station (one of 3 in the area, one of the others was less than 200 yards away!!), & go down down Green Row, to Barnsdale Road (A639) & pass under the Castleford - Leeds railway, onto WaterGate, turning first left onto Pinders Green Drive, to rejoin the _Greenway _towards Bottomboat & Stanley

The new section (where the sign is) https://www.cyclecityconnect.co.uk/our-routes/castleford-to-wakefield-greenway/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Apr 2021)

Thursday 1st
*2.*

Junction of Lake Lock Road & Aberford Road (A642)
Stanley
(north of) Wakefield







Nowhere near as well known as others in the local area, such as Middleton Railway, as that dates to 1812 (which was a private concern anyway)


As seen from Aberford Road, the footpath is purported to follow part of the route








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Lock_Rail_Road
https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Lake-Lock-Rail-Road.html

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6222148


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Apr 2021)

*Thursday 1st*
3.

_'Clog & Rhubarb'_
Aberford Road (A642), opposite Lake Lock Road
Stanley







It was 'Gordons Tyres' for a lot of years, before being bought by Halfords for tyres/exhaust fitting


http://cinematreasures.org/theaters/50980

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6222153
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6480602


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2021)

Nice benchmark on East farndon church


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Apr 2021)

Wednesday 7th

I rode home a slightly differenr way this afternoon, presuming it would be dry
Primarily, after seeing a recent picture of this stone on a local history FaceBook page, whilst on mealbreak at work

Boundary Stone
_NewLands Woods_
(between 'Stanley Ferry' & Normanton, along the banks of the River Calder)

I’ll freely admit, l knew there was one somewhere in the vicinity, but not exactly where
Plus. I didn't check the other face








I was going up the slope, I just lay the bike down that way, to keep the_ mechanicals_ out of the dirt






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6488068

It's marked on the 1905 25" OS map, just south-west of _Stanley Lodge,_ I remember it as a ruin
It stood where the pillars are, at the top of the slope; https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=18&lat=53.69941&lon=-1.45071&layers=168&b=1

Boundary Stone, & Stanley Lodge, are on this page; https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Newland-Estate.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Apr 2021)

Wednesday 7th

At the other end of NewLands Woods, once stood NewLands Hall

This fine building was the stable block, that was altered to housing & lived in, up to 1959








https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...rmer-newland-hall-newland-with-woodhouse-moor
https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Newland-Estate.html
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/190194


----------



## Spartak (12 Apr 2021)

Beacon Batch, highest point on The Mendips.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Apr 2021)

Monday 12th
*1.*

Whilst out _'pottering around'_
Benedictine Nuns graves
St Peter The Apostle
Kirkthorpe
(a couple of miles, due east of Wakefield City-centre)
























Aged 15................






The 15 year old is mentioned in this text;
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...dXDM2lXrQRkiEQAVeeMxfvljoY0J48Ur9jv7wZ9QDpyoI


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6095540

https://www.wakefieldhistoricalsoci...-wakefield-history/the-benedictines-at-heath/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Apr 2021)

Monday 12th
*2.*

'Ash-Pipes
Kirkthorpe-cum-Heath(?)
(east of Wakefield City-centre, by the Normanton - Wakefield KirkGate railway)
Supposedly the last remaining (visible, anyway) lengths of pipework that took ash away from the Power Station that was a mile or so to the south-west






Why that name?; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6460298


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Apr 2021)

Monday 12th
*3.*

Normanton - Wakefield KirkGate railway
'Half-Moon' lake to the east (an 'Ox-Bow' created by the building of anembankment for the railway, circa 1840, & cutting off a meander of the River Calder)

To the other side of the bridge is the River Calder, & 'the Bljue Bridge'
Now a footbridge/TPT route, but constructed to carry ash-pipes (see #2)












https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4907896


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Apr 2021)

Monday 12th
*4.

'*_Blue Bridge'_
Spanning the River Calder, just upstream of Kirkthorpe Weir


Broad Reach Lock, can just been seen through the guard-mesh










In summer, some of the local _Darwin Award_ applicants jump off the bridge into the Calder
In severe flood, the water can reach the lowest platform of the stairs!






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1920455
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6095549


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Apr 2021)

Monday 12th
*5*.

_Broad Reach Lock_
River Calder - Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
Eastmoor
(just east of Wakefield City-centre)

It's primarily a 'flood lock' to protect the 'Cut'
Normal river levels see the gate open. to maintain a good water level in the Canal

High/flood conditions see them closed
There are three weirs before the Canal rejoins the Calder;
Kirkthorpe (the largest/most impressive), Stanley Ferry (where the Grade 1 Aquaduct takes the A&CNC over the Calder) & Penbank (east of the M62, between jcts 30 & 31)






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...adreach-lock-wakefield-east-ward#.YHSWMKySnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6493049
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6095652


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Apr 2021)

Tuesday 13th
*1.*

Along the _Miners Path_ between NewLands Lane & Birkwood Road







The culvert under the_ 'M P_', I saw the bricks at the side of it






St Johns Colliery & 'St J B' are below where the map states '_NewLand cum Woodhouse Moor'_

https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=15&lat=53.69557&lon=-1.44332&layers=10&b=1

https://www.nmrs.org.uk/mines-map/c.../yorkshire-coalfield/selby/st-johns-colliery/
http://www.ipernity.com/doc/302581/21132907


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Apr 2021)

Tuesday 13th
*2.*

_The Miners Path_
(between NewLands Lane & Birkwood Road)
Altofts

A lot of the flag-stones have been lifted & stolen, these are probably too worn to be valuble







At the Birkwood Road end





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2768438


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Apr 2021)

Tuesday 13th
*3.*

Lofthouse Colliery Reclamation Park
Close to the Leeds - Wakefield WestGate - Doncaster - Kings Cross railway

Best known for its 1973 disaster












Re; the public railway mentioned





I certainly remember the spoil-heaps like this







All named after seams








I know 2 of the Mines Rescue team that went down, Bill (Cave, mentioned in this text) & Colin, who died a few years ago
https://www.nmrs.org.uk/mines-map/a...e/lofthouse-colliery-disaster-wakefield-1973/

http://www.bbc.co.uk/bradford/sense_of_place/lofthouse_colliery_disaster.shtml


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5971562
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3767615


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Apr 2021)

Tuesday 13th
*4.*

Chapel Stone
(now just in a boundary wall)
Lingwell Nook Lane
Lofthouse
(between Outwood & Thorpe)









It's very close to these railway bridge abutments & can be seen noted on this 1905 OS map; https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=18&lat=53.72483&lon=-1.51246&layers=168&b=1

That's Thorpe interchange in the OS map, where the M1 & M62 meet
The stone is in a wall, below the cottages to the left
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/149718


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Apr 2021)

Tuesday 13th
*5. *_Out of sequence, as I missed this one...., it ought to be number 1_

Site of the 'Capping' of the _St Johns Colliery_ shaft
NewLands cum Woodhouse Moor
Normanton

From here, I could see both Emley Moor transmitter masts (not visible on this photograph)






The 'triangle' appears to mark the site of a shaft (as there's also one shown at Lofthouse Colliery

There's no picture on Geograph, but it's roughly on the blue-circle at the 14:00 position
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/366384

https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=16&lat=53.69464&lon=-1.43495&layers=10&b=1


----------



## Spartak (16 Apr 2021)

Minehead end of the South West Coast path.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Apr 2021)

There could be more this week.... well, there will certainly be next weekend

*1. *My Octavia has its MoT test on Tuesday, so I may have a wander down into Batley, whilst it's being examined

*2. *Wife, daughter & I are away in Chester next Fri/Sat/Sun
Therefore, I hope to return with lots for your delight!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Apr 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> There could be more this week.... well, there will certainly be next weekend
> 
> *1. *My Octavia has its MoT test on Tuesday, so I may have a wander down into Batley, whilst it's being examined


*Tuesday 20th*
1

Station Road
Batley


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Apr 2021)

*Tuesday 20th*
2.

51 Station Road
Batley















































The Dog on the roof





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101134616-51-station-road-batley-east-ward#.YH6uvJ-SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6222932


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Apr 2021)

*Tuesday 20th*
3.

En-route home, after picking my Octavia back up from the MoT tester

High Street
Hanging Heaton
(I'd picked it up on Commonside)






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3436615


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Apr 2021)

*Tuesday 20th*
4.

Out of order, this should have been #1

As seen from partway down Mill Lane, near Bromley Grove
Batley







Cast-iron bollard to protect the stone-work








https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101134650-railway-viaduct-batley-east-ward#.YH8rIZ-SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/76695


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Apr 2021)

*Tuesday 20th*
5.

Out of order, this should have been #2

Junction of Mill Lane & Alexandra Road
Batley

This doesn't correspond to the brick mill in the background, but to the Mill that stood, where 'N.L' & Angloco, have their premises





1905... https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=18&lat=53.70726&lon=-1.62429&layers=168&b=1


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Apr 2021)

*Tuesday 20th*
6.

Wool warehouse(?)/offices
Station Road
Batley

Note the 'taking in'doors






It's the closest building on the right; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1819697


----------



## Drago (21 Apr 2021)

Newly established green burial site, between the villages of Roade and Hartwell. I was on the opposite side to the entrance, so took a pic over a tall hedge.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2021)

Two new to me Upper Benefield benchmarks spotted on this morning's ride


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2021)

I have driven , ridden and walked past this benchmark on Turvey bridge loads of times but only ever noticed it today.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Apr 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> There could be more this week.... well, there will certainly be next weekend
> 
> *1. *My Octavia has its MoT test on Tuesday, so I may have a wander down into Batley, whilst it's being examined
> *2. *Wife, daughter & I are away in Chester next Fri/Sat/Sun
> Therefore, I hope to return with lots for your delight!!



Been, travelled, photographed (lots!!)
Home for 20:00, via a very circuitous route; Pontcysyllte Aqueduct, Llangollen, Betws-y-Coed, Llandudn

I've got about 550 images to look through, & decide what to use


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Apr 2021)

Friday 23rd

*1.*
Birch Services
M62 (between jcts 18 & 19)
Manchester
(west bound)







https://thepolicememorialtrust.org/inspector-raymond-codling/
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-29153318
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murder_of_Raymond_Codling


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Apr 2021)

Friday 23rd
*2.*

_'The Little Tin Chapel'_
Whipcord Lane
Chester

Our rented accomodation


























And, from the other side of the 'Dee Basin' (locks to the River Dee)
Shropshire Union Canal







https://www.tripadvisor.com/Vacatio...ttle_Tin_Chapel-Chester_Cheshire_England.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Apr 2021)

*Friday 23rd*
3.

Shropshire Union Canal
Chester

Straight opposite _The Little Tin Chapel _was the _Dee Basin_ & _Tower Whafe_
The _'DB'_ was accessed via locks, to drop down to join the River Dee

'_ TLTC'_ is at my 17:00 position






Parking was off-street, at the far end of the boatyard, on their premises










_Telfords Warehouse_





https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1375919
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2799974

The bridge carrying South View Road, over the '_Dee Basin'_






From Upper Cambrian Road (access to boatyard)






A nice chimney on Catherine Street (where the black Golf is parked, to right of frame)







https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Vacat...ttle_Tin_Chapel-Chester_Cheshire_England.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Apr 2021)

*Friday 23rd*
4.

_NorthGate Locks_
Shropshire Union Canal
Chester

Raymond Road bridge
_Telfords Warehouse_ to the left





Metal 'jack arches' underneath, more usually seen in brick







A heck of a deep '3 flight'






The centre chamber was dry











1790, by Thomas Telford
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101375934-northgate-locks-chester-city-ward

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2800887
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/815706


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Apr 2021)

Friday 23rd
*5.*

_Stanley Palace_
Junction of WaterGate Street (where girls are walking from) & Nicolas Street
Chester





















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101376455-stanley-palace-chester-city-ward#.YIc2xx2SnIU
https://www.stanleypalace.co.uk/
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6658765


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Apr 2021)

Friday 23rd
*6.*

_'Various'_
WaterGate Street
Chester





















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...tnumber-43-row-chester-city-ward#.YIc5rB2SnIU















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6545529
















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...gate-row-south-chester-city-ward#.YIc6dx2SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2438714


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Apr 2021)

Friday 23rd
*7.*


_Chester High Cross_
The Cross
(by Guild Church of St Peter)
Chester







Saturday 24th (better light!!)





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101376246-chester-high-cross-chester-city-ward
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6050536


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Apr 2021)

Friday 23rd
*8.*


_BridgeGate/EastGate _'corner' (& 'The Rows' - the galleried shops)
Chester






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...umber-2-street-chester-city-ward#.YIc7yh2SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3093425


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Apr 2021)

Friday 23rd
*9.*


31-35 Bridge Street
Chester







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-37-and-39-row-chester-city-ward#.YIc-LB2SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/6530829


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Apr 2021)

Friday 23rd
*10.*

_The Three Old Arches_
Bridge Street
Chester











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ree-old-arches-chester-city-ward#.YIc-5x2SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4390092


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Apr 2021)

Friday 23rd
*11.*

_Westminster Coach & Motor-Car Works_
NorthGate Street
Chester













https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4501533]

https://www.mikehigginbottominteres...tinctive,that was burnt down on July 1st 1910.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Apr 2021)

Friday 23rd
*12.*

_Odeon Cinema_ (as was)
NorthGate Street
Chester







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...d-odeon-cinema-chester-city-ward#.YIfFQh-SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4361873
https://www.chestercinemas.co.uk/cinemas/odeon/
http://cinematreasures.org/theaters/2514


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Apr 2021)

Friday 23rd
*13.*

_'The Pied Bull'_
Upper NorthGate Street
Chester

























And to the side on King Street, are these signs!!






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ied-bull-hotel-chester-city-ward#.YIfH3x-SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/837105
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4202465


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Apr 2021)

Friday 23rd
*14.*


_Bridge Of Sighs_
Upper NorthGate Street
Chester

Spanning The Shropshire Union Canal

The town Gaol was to the left, as we look, condemned prisoners were led over it to see a Priest before execution
The canal is cut through Sandstone 




















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101375967-bridge-of-sighs-chester-city-ward#.YIfJgB-SnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4916710
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/694653


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Apr 2021)

Saturday 24th
*15.*

_The Water Tower_
Water Tower Gardens
Tower Road







https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1376129
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3252284


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Apr 2021)

Saturday 24th
*16.





*

And... 



https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101376370-the-northgate-chester-city-ward
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4138312


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Apr 2021)

Saturday 24th
*17.*


_The Red Lion_
NorthGate Street







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1828928


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Apr 2021)

Saturday 24th
*18.*


Gate-House
Abbey of St Werburgh
(now partially Chester Cathedral)
(off) NorthGate









Vaulting inside the gatehouse












https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101376366-abbey-gateway-chester-city-ward
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/668093


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Apr 2021)

Saturday 24th
*19.*


_St Werbergh Row_
St Werbergh Street

Not as old as they look (1930s)
















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...clemence-house-chester-city-ward#.YIhY4h-SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3800024


And opposite...






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101376392-st-oswalds-chambers-chester-city-ward#.YIhZjR-SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/781454


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Apr 2021)

Saturday 24th
*20.*

_St Werbergh Street_
(looking towards EastGate)







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101376389-number-35-street-chester-city-ward#.YIhaJh-SnIU
Looking towards me; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2150744


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Apr 2021)

Saturday 24th
*21.*

_The EastGate_
EastGate




























https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101376249-the-eastgate-and-clock-chester-city-ward

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/350516
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2974197


----------



## Drago (28 Apr 2021)

WWII anti aircraft emplacements, Salcey Forest.


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2021)

Couldn't get closer to this Trig post just of the A428 near Long Buckby
http://trigpointing.uk/trigs/view-album.php?t=1743





And then this benchmark about half further into Long Buckby













And another benchmark mark between West Haddon and Guilsborough


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 May 2021)

Saturday 24th
*22.*


70 EastGate
Chester







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4755629


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 May 2021)

Saturday 24th
*23.*

_Amphitheatre_
Just north of the River Dee
Chester
































https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101375863-remains-of-roman-amphitheatre-chester-city-ward

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/11179
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/65514
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3454239


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 May 2021)

Saturday 24th
*25.*

_Bear & Bille_t
Lower Bridge Street
Chester

















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...t-public-house-chester-city-ward#.YI1uj8CSnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2155784
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4535017


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 May 2021)

Saturday 24th
*26.*

_The Old Edgar_
Lower BridgeGate Street
Chester










https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101376316-ye-olde-edgar-chester-city-ward#.YI1vMcCSnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6532402
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6012126


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 May 2021)

Saturday 24th
*27.*

_'The Old Kings Head'_
Lower Bridge Street
Chester












https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ngs-head-hotel-chester-city-ward#.YI1wl8CSnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4536881


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 May 2021)

Saturday 24th
*28.*

Chester Cross sign
Liverpool Road (A5116)
Bache
Chester






Just south of this junction




https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5622698
https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1375901


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 May 2021)

Sunday 25th
* 29. *

River Dee & station
Llangollen
Denbighshire


























https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...n-building-footbridge-llangollen#.YI10wMCSnIU
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ollen-railway-station-llangollen#.YI1018CSnIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 May 2021)

Sunday 25th
*30.*

Pontcysyllte Aquaduct 
Llangollen Canal
Trevor
Wrecsam

We've walked over it before, but on that occasion, it was quite breezy
On the return, the leaves on the water were moving at practically the same speed we were, it was most disconcerting

I know it's a Grade 1 listing, but didn't realise it was a UNESCO World Heritage Site too!

125 foot above the valley bottom, at the highest point!














































From the footpath underneath, showing the ribbing







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/300001601-pontcysyllte-aqueduct-llangollen-rural#.YIa0Qh2SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2981656
https://www.pontcysyllte-aqueduct.co.uk/

https://canalrivertrust.org.uk/plac...orld-heritage-site/world-heritage-site-status


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 May 2021)

Sunday 25th
*31. *

A5
Between Froncysyllte & Llangollen

One of many spotted, but the only one with reasonable & safe stopping









https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4713682


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 May 2021)

Sunday 25th
*32.*

Phone-Box
Station Road
Betws-y-Coed
Clwyd

It seems an odd place for a Bruce Lee quote


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 May 2021)

Sunday 25th
*33.*

Orang-Utan
Station Platform
Station Road
Betws-y-Coed
Clwyd







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5588061


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 May 2021)

Sunday 25th
*34.*


Station Buildings
Station Road
Betws-y-Coed
Clwyd


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 May 2021)

Sunday 25th
*35.*

Former Burtons Tailors Building
Corner of Mostyn Street & St Georges Place
Llandudno
Conwy 






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/300025358-burtons-llandudno#.YI16MsCSnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4648418


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 May 2021)

Sunday 25th
*36.*


Great Orme Trams... various
Llandudno
Conwy 


Summit Station

















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/132021

It's a hell of an incline in the town itself! https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/339729

http://www.greatormetramway.co.uk/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 May 2021)

Certainly not today
This photograph appeared as a ‘memory’ on my FaceBook page
(browsing that, & here, whilst drinking tea)

Taken on Thursday 3rd May 2018, at High Ackworth
To my right is the road to Pontefract, passing the Water Tower & Plague Stone
To my left, it goes to Moor-Too, where it heads to Barnsley, meeting the Wakefield to Doncaster turnpike
Behind my bike, Purston Lane goes to Featherstone, passing the glorious Ackworth Old Hall, dating from the 1570s (l think) & supposedly part of the personal estate of James 1st

It shows the ‘TdeY’ bkes, a West Riding direction sign, & the old Cross






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101025000-village-cross-ackworth

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4403660
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6545909


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 May 2021)

Sunday 9th


A supposed 'Plague Stone'
Between Lee Brigg & NewLands Estate






Though quite why, if it actually can be proven to be one, does it have a channel to allow the vinegar to flow away?
Unless............. water is lighter than the vinegars of the day & the two liquids separated?

I prefer to think that it was a gate-post, possibly moved here, that had a ball or finnial on it













https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2034481
Quite well down the article; https://stanleyhistoryonline.com/newland-estate


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 May 2021)

Old ‘cottages’
Drury Lane
Lee Brigg
(between Altofts & Normanton)
Wakefield

I'd hazard a guess at early 1700s, at the latest






They're near the red 'high-roof' van; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1405382


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 May 2021)

Saturday 15th

Stone Coffin
_Parish Church Of All-Saints_
Normanton

It's less than 15" wide at the shoulders








https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/99353


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 May 2021)

Out tomorrow, for a drive & walk, with '_Senior Management'_
Possibly around the Wentworth Woodhouse & Elsecar area?


----------



## biggs682 (16 May 2021)

Nice clean benchmark on East Carlton church


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 May 2021)

Sunday 16th
*1.*

Boundary Stone
Sheffield Road (A6135)
Hoyland

Near Hoyland Common Primary School (I think?)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 May 2021)

Sunday 16th
*2.*

_Millenium Beacon_
Main Street Fields (& car-park)
Wentworth
(falls under Rotherham Council)











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5722718


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 May 2021)

Sunday 16th
*3.*

_Village Hall_
(former 'Mechanics Institute')
Main Street 
Wentworth
(falls under Rotherham Council) 







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-attached-meeting-hall-wentworth#.YKEzCXmSnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5722715


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 May 2021)

Sunday 16th
*4.*

Cottages (numbers 12 - 22?)
Main Street
Wentworth
(falls under Rotherham Council)







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2712970


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 May 2021)

Sunday 16th
*5.*

_Paradise Square_
Main Street
Wentworth
(falls under Rotherham Council)












https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4674825


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 May 2021)

Sunday 16th
*6.*

Main Street
Wentworth
(falls under Rotherham Council)






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4200160


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 May 2021)

Sunday 16th
*7.*
_
Trans-Pennine Trail sign_
Main Street
Wentworth
(falls under Rotherham Council)


I've not seen one like this before, but it is in keeping with the village!!













It's at the bottom of the access-road to _Holy Trinity Church
_
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5458170


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 May 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 16th
> *1.*
> 
> Boundary Stone
> ...


They've set it a little deep when re-posting it, they've chopped the Y off Tankersley! Or have they resurfaced the path without removing the original surface, I wonder? I suppose it's what you get when your policy is to choose the contractor who charges the least.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 May 2021)

Sunday 16th
*8.*

_West Riding_ road sign
Junction of Main Street & Hague Street
Wentworth
(falls under Rotherham Council)






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6546883


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 May 2021)

Sunday 16th
*9.*

_Post Office_
Main Street
Wentworth
(falls under Rotherham Council)












https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4199867
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3308396


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 May 2021)

Sunday 16th
*10.*

_Rockingham Arms_
Main Street
Wentworth
(falls under Rotherham Council)







Stables






Coach-house







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3059342
https://www.greeneking-pubs.co.uk/pubs/south-yorkshire/rockingham-arms/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 May 2021)

Sunday 16th
*11.*

_Street Lane _
(to the 'hamlet' of Street!!)
Wentworth
(falls under Rotherham Council)






This sign is on the junction to the west; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1427761


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 May 2021)

Sunday 16th
*12.*

_Hubberstan_
(to use the local vernacular)'

Hoober Stand
(by the 'hamlet' of Street!!)
Wentworth Woodhouse Estate
(falls under Rotherham Council)

















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101132812-hoober-stand-wentworth
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4840061
http://www.wentworthvillage.net/hoober.shtml
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoober_Stand


Plus, a gate-lodge (or possibly toll-house) just to the north-east


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 May 2021)

Sunday 16th
*13.*

_Needles Eye_
(by the 'hamlet' of Street!!)
Wentworth Woodhouse Estate
(falls under Rotherham Council)

The legend behind the building was a drunken bet, that the land-owner could drive a horse & carriage through the eye of a needle
(marking his prowess, as a horseman)











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/england/wentworth-rotherham#google_vignette
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1751199
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5803836
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Needle's_Eye
http://www.wentworthvillage.net/needleseye.shtml


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 May 2021)

Sunday 16th
*14.*

There's a batch from the_ Elsecar Heritage Museum_, but I'll add those later (maybe tomorrow evening)


----------



## ClichéGuevara (16 May 2021)

Beverley Sanctuary Stones. Marking the ancient boundaries of asylum around Beverley Minster.


A HAVEN FOR CRIMINALS OF all stripes, the sanctuary stones of Beverley marked an ancient boundary inside of which thieves and brigands could escape the law.

Legend has it that King Athelstan granted Beverley sanctuary for the otherworldly assistance of St. John of Beverley in winning the battle of Brunanburh in 937. The battle made Athelstan the first king of all Britain, and sanctuary extended for a mile around the the saint’s tomb.

https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/beverley-sanctuary-stones
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:The_Killingwoldgraves_Cross_-_geograph.org.uk_-_481050.jpg
https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1012591


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 May 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Beverley Sanctuary Stones. Marking the ancient boundaries of asylum around Beverley Minster.
> 
> 
> A HAVEN FOR CRIMINALS OF all stripes, the sanctuary stones of Beverley marked an ancient boundary inside of which thieves and brigands could escape the law.
> ...


I've heard of those, but never seen them


----------



## ClichéGuevara (16 May 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I've heard of those, but never seen them



Without wanting to divert the thread, the stories around the battle of Brunanburh make interesting reading.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 May 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 16th
> *14.*
> There's a batch from the_ Elsecar Heritage Museum_, but I'll add those later (maybe tomorrow evening)



Sunday 16th
*15.*

_Elsecar Heritage Museum_
Elsecar
South of Barnsley

http://www.elsecar-heritage.com/

The 'clerestory' roof building was the Carpenters workshops





Gatehouse/offices











Some glorious cast-iron work











The shaft is covered by the timbers & metals






Newcomen Beam Engine
Supposedly the only one still in its original location
http://www.elsecar-heritage.com/newcomen-beam-engine







Ironworks Row






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5886617
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3808178
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6505364


----------



## Poacher (18 May 2021)

Partial ghost sign recently revealed by the demolition of a little old barber's shop in Netherfield, Nottingham.





Can't make out what the rest of the sign said; the overpainting was too thorough.
Opposite the Fox and Hounds pub, next to Netherfield station: Fox and Hounds © Alan Murray-Rust :: Geograph Britain and Ireland


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2021)

I have absolutely no idea where this sign is as found it on the interweb and you can buy one on Amozon for £21.95.....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 May 2021)

'Long-weekend' coming up
That means; 
Sat/Sun, as days-off for this week
Mon/Tues, are next week's days-off

I hope to get out & about


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 May 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> 'Long-weekend' coming up
> That means;
> Sat/Sun, as days-off for this week
> Mon/Tues, are next week's days-off
> ...



Hopefully there should be a few taken, as we're going here for dinner; https://www.fauconbergarms.com/
Travelling there, via Thirsk, etc...
Back via; Newburgh Priory, Wass, Bylands Abbey, Ampleforth, Gilling East
Calling in at York

We've been there before, a few years ago (March 2008), friends of ours got married at Newburgh Priory, & the reception was at the Fauconburgh
(if anyone runs, they co-organise the_ 'It's Grim Up North_' races)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 May 2021)

As immediately above, we did go out for the day

Sunday 23rd
*1.*

_Town Hall_
Market Place
Wetherby

All of these are on different facades of the Town Hall









































And the 'twin-towning'








Now, this one is very interesting!!
I wasn't aware that he was from the town!





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Harry_Lacey

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...and-attached-front-wall-wetherby#.YKqNOo2SnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4800072


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 May 2021)

Sunday 23rd
*2.*

Market Hall (northern side)
The Shambles (from southern end)
Wetherby

















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101300555-the-shambles-wetherby#.YKqPdI2SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5232901


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 May 2021)

Sunday 23rd
*3.*

MilePost
Topcliffe Road (B1448)
(south-west of) Thirsk







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4767063


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 May 2021)

Sunday 23rd
* 4.*

_The Red Bear_
Market Place
Thirsk













https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101151327-the-red-bear-public-house-thirsk#.YKqRiY2SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6606260


----------



## ClichéGuevara (23 May 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 23rd
> * 4.*
> 
> _The Red Bear_
> ...



Is that a wind up?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 May 2021)

Sunday 23rd
*5.*

_Golden Fleece_
Market Place
Thirsk

















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101151324-the-golden-fleece-hotel-thirsk#.YKqSu42SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2986159


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 May 2021)

Sunday 23rd
*6.*

_Bull-Ring_
Market Place
Thirsk






The 'Ring' can be made out





It doesn't state if this is the original ring, or a replica, of the tethering point for 'Bull-Baiting'?
A sign states it took place here, & the area is marked by a ring of stones

Presumably a replica, goiing by the dates here; https://www.visitthirsk.org.uk/pages/history.php
1754 = bull-baiting out-lawed
1839 = bull-ring removed


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 May 2021)

Sunday 23rd
*7.*

_Sutton Bank_ (A170)
About 100 yards from the summit
If you've ridden up there, you may not see it, due to your recovery from your exertions












https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6061140


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 May 2021)

Sunday 23rd
*8.*

_Gardeners House_
Newburgh Priory

Fancy hedging

*



*


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6427858
Hedge to the left; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5764854


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 May 2021)

Sunday 23rd
*9.*

_Newburgjh Priory_













https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101150725-newburgh-priory-newburgh#.YKqYao2SnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2467217

https://www.newburghpriory.co.uk/

Out of interest (maybe to someone?), this is the interior, from our friend wedding (March 2008)












It was, apparantly used as the local Court-room/'lock'-up'






We stayed here, overnight; https://newburghhouse.com/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 May 2021)

Sunday 23rd
*10.*

_Bell House_
Thirsk Bank
Coxwold

















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101293526-almshouses-coxwold#.YKqbcI2SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5061715


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 May 2021)

Sunday 23rd
*11.*

_Fauconberg Arms_
Thirsk Bank
Coxwold

We booked in here for dinner, at about 13:00, & very nice it was toOo!







https://www.fauconbergarms.com/
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6568312


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 May 2021)

Sunday 23rd
*12*.

(ruinous) Abbey Gateway
Byland Abbey



















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101315790-byland-abbey-byland-with-wass
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101149576-the-abbey-gatehouse-byland-with-wass#.YKqc9o2SnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3527498
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/168258


The reception, for the wedding mentioned in #9, took place here; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5938649
(the post box is on its wall)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 May 2021)

Sunday 23rd
*13.*

_Tudor Cottage_
WestWay
Crayke






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101151286-tudor-cottage-crayke#.YKqep42SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/629536


----------



## RoMeR (24 May 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 23rd
> *2.*
> 
> Market Hall (northern side)
> ...


How did the card shop get away with erecting that awful sign.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 May 2021)

RoMeR said:


> How did the card shop get away with erecting that awful sign.



Can't answer that, I'm afraid


It's like every time I go into Leeds (or even Pontefract), I inwardly groan at the way some buildings have been messed about with 

Eg; 

Pontefract
Late 16th/early 17th C
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...rket-place-pontefract-north-ward#.YKuTlo2SnIU


----------



## Badger_Boom (25 May 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Can't answer that, I'm afraid
> 
> 
> It's like every time I go into Leeds (or even Pontefract), I inwardly groan at the way some buildings have been messed about with
> ...


Don't knock the buildings of Pontefract. The 'messing about' has allowed some remarkable things to survive behind the later facades. For instance, behind the 19th century facade and modern ground floor shop front of 3-9 Cornmarket (right of The Malt Shovel pub) is a 17th century timber framed house, with a row of half-timbered late 16th century cottages at the rear.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 May 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> Don't knock the buildings of Pontefract. The 'messing about' has allowed some remarkable things to survive behind the later facades. For instance, behind the 19th century facade and modern ground floor shop front of 3-9 Cornmarket (right of The Malt Shovel pub) is a 17th century timber framed house, with a row of half-timbered late 16th century cottages at the rear.



I certainly know about Swales Yard, it used to be open as a pub called _'The Counting House'_
I've been in it a few times, out of archaeological interest

Sadly now, its dereliction is getting worse

2005 - 2007??















2013






The rear facade is even worse!!
April 2020


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 May 2021)

Earlier this morning
After a trip to the city, to visit the VW Van dealer (& also M-B vans)

_The Noose & Gibbet _
Broughton Lane
(near the Arena)
Sheffield








https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6356374

Why such a name?
See the 'history'; http://nooseandgibbetinn.co.uk/


----------



## Badger_Boom (29 May 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I certainly know about Swales Yard, it used to be open as a pub called _'The Counting House'_
> I've been in it a few times, out of archaeological interest
> 
> Sadly now, its dereliction is getting worse
> ...


A complicated story as I understand it from the owner (the same chap who restored it in the first place). He leased it long term to a pub chain who have a reputation for scrimping on maintenance. That coupled with Ponte being a bit of a rough place for a night out took its toll on the building, and they eventually closed it. They also decided not to terminate their lease (presumably to save money), and refused the owner access to make repairs.

After a while the local council decided to step in and try to ‘save’ it by using their powers to take entry, and installing scaffolding upstairs (!) to support the roof. They seem to have taken against both parties in the original dispute, and refused access to all apart from grudgingly allowing a structural survey for the owner which disagreed with their assessment of the roof, and pointed out that their scaffolding was doing more harm than good. Their response was to consider CPO although I think this idea was sensibly allowed to wither.

I‘m not sure what’s happening at the moment, and I dare say covid has taken its toll by preventing any work from taking place. Fingers crossed it gets some better treatment soon.

I agree it’s a real shame as it’s a fantastic building. Many years ago I was one of the team who recorded the fabric before it was restored. It was a very atmospheric place.


----------



## Mr Celine (30 May 2021)

Roadside trig point on B6436, Wester Softlaw, Roxburghshire.


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2021)

Two benchmarks that I have cycled past loads but only spotted today. 







First is on the Axe and Compass pub in Ringstead. 






Second one just outside Raunds Council building on Brook Street .


----------



## RoMeR (1 Jun 2021)

Opposite Nottingham Forest ground today


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jun 2021)

@Badger_Boom
Apologies, l've only just seen this
I'd like to read more about the surveying


There's a house not too far from me that is of a similar age and was allowed to deteriorate
Now it's combined into a new build & thus saved, but some of the character has been lost
'Catch 22'

*EDIT @ 10:24*

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101253748-hanson-house-farm-normanton#.YLyUDYWSnIU

'As Was'
(possibly 2005 -2006?)






This is how it looks now, the older section is to the rear, at a right angle
https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/42051362#/


There's also 'Hill House Farm' on Wakefield Road; https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101261642-hill-house-farmhouse-normanton#.YLyVaIWSnIU
(with 'DF Reynolds Garage' to the rear)


----------



## Badger_Boom (6 Jun 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @Badger_Boom
> Apologies, l've only just seen this
> I'd like to read more about the surveying
> 
> ...


The survey results and documentary research were published by the Pontefract and Distract Archaeological Society in the early 90s and still available on their website. Hanson House Farm looks pretty interesting; that bit of West Yorkshire doesn’t have many timber framed or half timbered rural houses surviving.

There used to be a spectacular one on Newstead Lane just east of Havercroft which was demolished in the early 80s because of mining subsidence, leaving only its name on the map (Newstead Hall) and a modern bungalow.

EDIT: I take it back, Newstead Hall wasn’t timber framed, but it was spectacular.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jun 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> The survey results and documentary research were published by the Pontefract and Distract Archaeological Society in the early 90s and still available on their website. Hanson House Farm looks pretty interesting; that bit of West Yorkshire doesn’t have many timber framed or half timbered rural houses surviving.


I've got the Hermitage booklet, & have seen the Swales Yard book, as it is (or was) in Pontefract Library



Badger_Boom said:


> There used to be a spectacular one on Newstead Lane just east of Havercroft which was demolished in the early 80s because of mining subsidence, leaving only its name on the map (Newstead Hall) and a modern bungalow.
> 
> EDIT: I take it back, Newstead Hall wasn’t timber framed, but it was spectacular.


I know of that too, many years ago the _'Wakefield Express' _featured a local historic building a week, & it was one of them
This turned into a 2 volume compendium book


This is a cracking book, I keep thinking about buying a copy, as I've loaned it from Rothwell Library inumerable times!!


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rural-Houses-Yorkshire-1400-1830-Supplementary/dp/0117011940


----------



## Badger_Boom (6 Jun 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I've got the Hermitage booklet, & have seen the Swales Yard book, as it is (or was) in Pontefract Library
> 
> 
> I know of that too, many years ago the _'Wakefield Express' _featured a local historic building a week, & it was one of them
> ...



Way ahead of you there, I bought both volumes a couple of years ago. There’s some interesting stuff in them.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jun 2021)

@Badger_Boom 

This pair? (well just one of them pictured)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15344530...7779&msclkid=8382f89812fa145f08339824e4d8ce01


----------



## Badger_Boom (6 Jun 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @Badger_Boom
> 
> This pair? (well just one of them pictured)
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15344530...7779&msclkid=8382f89812fa145f08339824e4d8ce01


That’s the ones.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jun 2021)

Got to go to York again, on Tuesday afternoon, so I'll keep my eyes open

I think I've previously spotted benchmarks on the wall of a Cemetary we'll be passing


----------



## RoMeR (8 Jun 2021)

Annesley Rd nr J27 M1 this morning


----------



## Poacher (8 Jun 2021)

Another partial ghost sign in Nottingham; more precisely Mapperley top. As far as I can make it out, it's for Judges Household Store, but I suspect they ran a lucrative sideline in corrective lenses for double vision. Close to (about 50m E of) Mapperley War Memorial. 





This one always appealed to my infantile sense of humour; frontage of a former barbers' shop in Sneinton.
It's been a domestic property for many years, but the occupants have had the good sense to maintain the original bay window signage.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jun 2021)

Tuesday 8th
Lord Mayors Walk
York

A curious location for an attic window






Plus, some window-shutters on the same road are not just decorative






I was parked almost where the red car is; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5273990


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jun 2021)

Tuesday 8th 
Fulford Road (A19)
York

Ornate railings

En-route back home, to join the A64












https://www.riverside.org.uk/in-your-neighbourhood/york-2/care-and-support/de-la-salle/


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Jun 2021)

A Vanessa above Glentromie


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jun 2021)

New flagpoles/flags, between the main entrance, & Rowan House (ex Trust HQ)



There's the Union Flag, a NHS, & a rainbow

Curiously there's no White Rose flag, given that it was part of the logo & it's the _Mid Yorkshire NHS Trust_
Maybe I should offer Martin (the soon to be retiring Chief Executive) my White Rose flag?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jun 2021)

We're away this coming weekend, trying out the new BWSOW, so there may be a few?

Then, from Sat 3rd - Sat 10th, we're in Northumberland again, in a self-catering cottage this time, not the converted Mill of our last week up there (Oct 2019)


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2021)

A nice benchmark that's been done by myself before but I was there and it seemed like the right thing to do.






Old bt exchange building in Yardley Hastings


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jun 2021)

Saturday 26th

B1222
I can't find a road name, but I've always called it Sherburn Lane







It's at the other side of the bridge, on 'my' side
The yellow bins are in the entrance to https://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/






It's just out of shot, to the left; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1987256


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jun 2021)

Saturday 26th

Hall Lane (which is just off the B1222 (I can't find a road name for that, but I've always called it Sherburn Lane)
Newthorpe
(between Sherburn-in-Elmet & Ledsham)

The Leeds - Selby - Goole line passes over this bridge
The quarry was worked for the small band of Limestone that came to the surface there
















In the map below the image, the blue road is the 'new' A1, seen here between jct 42 (south; 'Selby Fork', A63) & jct 43 (north; 'Hook Moor', where the M1 joins it)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3724603


This is the defunct quarry next to the junction; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2736305

This outcrop is on the junction
Gorse Lane, my usual route home, if I've called at Squires for a brew, is seen leaving the B1222, to the right
https://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jun 2021)

We'll be in Northumberland for a week, from Sat 3rd - Sat 10th
I'm hoping to amass quite a few images

However......
This time it's not just SWMBO & myself, but;
SWMBO (aka _Senior Management_)
Daughter
Father-in-law
Daughters boyfriend

We're not taking the BWSOW, but are self-catering in a house on the old _Great North Road_, in Felton  
I've already been warned about milestone photographs/any reminders that it was the GNR, but will be allowed freedom on at least one day


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jun 2021)

Saturday 26th

Cawood _Castle_
The gatehouse is the only remnant, the brink range is later, but still of 14th century construction

This was where Thomas Wolsey was arrested for treason, by Henry 8th, due to failing to secure him a divorce from Catherine of Aragorn
He was due to travel to London, probably for execution, but never reached there, dying en-route











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101132508-gatehouse-cawood#.YNrUibuSnIV
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/351352
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Wolsey#Downfall_and_death


https://www.landmarktrust.org.uk/news-and-events/latest-news/wolsey-and-cawood-history/
You can rent it, as a 'holiday home'; https://www.landmarktrust.org.uk/search-and-book/properties/cawood-castle-6033/#Overview


----------



## Badger_Boom (29 Jun 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> We'll be in Northumberland for a week, from Sat 3rd - Sat 10th
> I'm hoping to amass quite a few images
> 
> However......
> ...


Felton is nice little place. I was up there with work a couple of years ago. Highways England are just beginning the process of upgrading the last bits of singler carriageway A1 between Morpeth and Ellingham.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jun 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> Felton is nice little place. I was up there with work a couple of years ago. Highways England are just beginning the process of upgrading the last bits of singler carriageway A1 between Morpeth and Ellingham.


We've been through before (Oct 2019), the old bridge over the River Coquet was a renown bottleneck on _'The Great North Road'_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jun 2021)

Tuesday 29th
*1. *

_Belks Court _(looking through to Corn Market)
Pontefract
As seen from Liquorice Way

One, of only 4 (or 5) town centre 'Yards' that remain





And, what could be '_Back Bellks Court' _(I couldn't see a sign)






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/234657


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jun 2021)

Tuesday 29th
*2.*

(former) _Star Inn_
BeastFair
Pontefract

Star Yard runs through, between it, & M&S











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101135446-7-beast-fair-pontefract-north-ward#.YNs_A7uSnIV


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jun 2021)

Tuesday 29th
*3.*

Sandal Castle
(off) ManyGates Lane
Sandal
Wakefield

I'm not certain if this is the remains of a gas-lamp, or a drinking fountain?






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/35344

https://www.wakefield.gov.uk/museums-and-castles/sandal-castle
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandal_Castle


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jun 2021)

Tuesday 29th
*4.*

Richard of York Memorial
ManyGates Road
(off A61/ Wakefield - Barnsley Road)
Portobello
Wakefield












https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2308485

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ates-school-wakefield-south-ward#.YNtCNbuSnIU

See 'Aftermath'; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Wakefield

https://www.historyhit.com/facts-about-richard-plantagenet-duke-of-york/


----------



## Badger_Boom (29 Jun 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Tuesday 29th
> *2.*
> 
> (former) _Star Inn_
> ...


All these Pontefract pictures are _almost _making me nostalgic for home.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jun 2021)

Wednesday 30th
*1.*

_Bootham Bar_
At the junction of High PeterGate (seen through the Bar), St Leonards Place, Bootham & GillyGate
York













http://www.historyofyork.org.uk/themes/the-york-city-walls/bootham-bar
https://ancientmonuments.uk/115986-...ct-up-to-monk-bar-guildhall-ward#.YNxws7uSnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4978637


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jun 2021)

Wednesday 30th
*2.*


_The Lion & Lamb_
High PeterGate (#1 behind)
York
*




*

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1645291


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jun 2021)

Wednesday 30th
*3.*
_
The Hole In The Wall_ (referring to Bootham Bar??)
High PeterGate
York











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/407968

https://www.holeinthewallyork.co.uk/our-pub/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jun 2021)

Wednesday 30th
*4.*

_Foss House_(?)
Junction of FossGate & MerchantGate
York






River Foss alongside






On the front; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4870924

It's opposite _The Red Lion_; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1513328


----------



## Badger_Boom (1 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Wednesday 30th
> *4.*
> 
> _Foss House_(?)
> ...


Back in the day Stubbs used to be the recommended place to obtain a WHS pointing trowel for archaeologists.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2021)

Wednesday 29th
*5. *
Walking back to the car-park, I spotted this shop

_'Seasonal Kebab Shop'_?
GillyGate
York






You probably have to be of a certain age (or maybe musical tastes) to get this one?


----------



## Badger_Boom (1 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Wednesday 29th
> *5. *
> Walking back to the car-park, I spotted this shop
> 
> ...


Their vegan kebabs are awesome too.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Then, from Sat 3rd - Sat 10th, we're in Northumberland again, in a self-catering cottage this time, not the converted Mill of our last week up there (Oct 2019)


Just finalising packing & having last pot of tea

I have been warned about “not stopping for every milestone you see!”, especially as for most of the route north of Morpeth bypass we’re on the old _Great North Road_ route
I have wangled a couple of concessions though, for certain locations 


‘See you all’ next Saturday evening


----------



## Badger_Boom (3 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Just finalising packing & having last pot of tea
> 
> I have been warned about “not stopping for every milestone you see!”, especially as for most of the route north of Morpeth bypass we’re on the old _Great North Road_ route
> I have wangled a couple of concessions though, for certain locations
> ...


Don’t bother looking for the one on the A1 immediately south of Felton. I spent a fruitless few hours trying to find it in a professional capacity with no success. Most of the others are still around though, but it is a busy old road to stop and look.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Jul 2021)

I saw a few, but have photographed on previous trips up here
I did spot the milestone, just to the south side of the River Coquet, by ‘The Northumberland Arms’
The photograph’s on my camera though, not iPhone


----------



## Alex H (8 Jul 2021)

VR era post box - Ingram, Northumberland


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jul 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> Don’t bother looking for the one on the A1 immediately south of Felton. I spent a fruitless few hours trying to find it in a professional capacity with no success. Most of the others are still around though, but it is a busy old road to stop and look.


There are a couple marked by the old alignments, where the present road is straightened, leaving the old road as lay-bys
I did manage to remove some of the foliage from the date-stone on Causey Park Bridge
(not far north of the Hebron turning)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

I'll have about 700-800 images to sort through, when we get home
It may take me a while, before I upload onto here..............


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2021)

A benchmark that's been playing hard to get for ages as the gates are always locked but this morning they were open.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> We'll be in Northumberland for a week, from Sat 3rd - Sat 10th
> I'm hoping to amass quite a few images
> However......
> This time it's not just SWMBO & myself, but;
> ...




*Saturday 3rd

1.*

FramwellGate Bridge
(over River Wear)
Durham
County Durham

This was part of_ The Great North Road_, until at least into the mid 1950s













It's on the right, near the pedestrian, in green top






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101322872-framwellgate-bridge-elvet-and-gilesgate-ward

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2698775


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

*Saturday 3rd

2.*
Silver Street
Durham
County Durham








https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101121369-32-silver-street-elvet-and-gilesgate-ward


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

*Saturday 3rd

3.*

Pity Me
FramwellGate
County Durham 

This was on the old A1/'Great North Road'







Various theories; https://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/news/6977071.durham-memories-pity-mes-intriguing-name/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pity_Me
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5640646


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

*Saturday 3rd

4.*

'_Warwick House_' (green door)
Main Street (ex '_Great North Road_'/A1)
Felton
Northumberland

This was our home for the week 








https://www.cottages.com/cottages/warwick-house-uk34138

The telephone pole is outside ‘our’ front door; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/334272


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

*Saturday 3rd

5.*

_North Eastern Bank_ (was built as..)
Barclays (closed in the 1960s)
Main Street (ex '_Great North Road_'/A1)
Felton
Northumberland













https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4371441


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

*Saturday 3rd

6.*

_Coach & Horses_
Main Street (ex '_Great North Road_'/A1)
Felton
Northumberland


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

*Saturday 3rd

7.*

The two bridge
(ex '_Great North Road_'/A1)
Felton
Northumberland

The 'Old Bridge'
Built in the 15th century





The ribbing, the bridge was widened in 1788





The 'New' Bridge
Opened in 1927, when the old one was pedestrianised

















Downstream the Coquets higher waters left this bench looking that odd





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101041879-old-felton-bridge-over-river-coquet-felton
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4783745 

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1802104 

[
Slide the blue circle for an aeriel view
https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=17&lat=55.29628&lon=-1.71219&layers=168&b=1


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

*Saturday 3rd

8.*

Passageway to the (ex) _'Old Briton Inn_
(ex 'Great North Road'/A1)
Felton
Northumberland


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

*Saturday 3rd

9.*

MilePost
The Peth
(ex 'Great North Road'/A1)
Felton
Northumberland 






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6056082


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

*Saturday 3rd

10.*

Wansbeck (Telfords) Bridge
A197 (ex '_Great North Road_'/A1)
Morpeth
Northumberland













https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101303312-new-bridge-telford-bridge-morpeth
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5258488


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

*Saturday 3rd

11.*

Bridge Street
Morpeth
Northumberland






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2924278


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

*Saturday 3rd
12.*

Some of the Yard signs (some from old Inns)
Bridge Street & NewGate
Morpeth
Northumberland































It'd have to be a pretty small horse, & that's a right-angle at the end


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2021)

*Saturday 3rd
13.*

The Old Post Office
(corner of) Bridge Street & NewGate
Morpeth
Northumberland


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2021)

*Saturday 3rd
14.*

On the square outside the Old Post Office
(some can be seen in #13)
(corner of) Bridge Street & NewGate
Morpeth
Northumberland


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2021)

*Sunday 4th
15.*

_Northumberland Hall_
Alnwick
Northumberland 


_The Great North Road_, ran behind this
(before traffic size/density enforced a move, due to the limitations of the BondGate)





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...land-hall-assembly-rooms-alnwick#.YOqjJT2SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4153018


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2021)

*Sunday 4th
16.*

_The Pant House_ (& Pant)
Main Street (ex '_Great North Road_'/A1)
Felton
Northumberland

Pant being a Northumbrian word/phrase for a Well/spring







The only remaining one in the village











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1888559


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2021)

*Monday 5th
17.*

_Nelson Memorial_
Just off the A1, on an old (now straightened section of the ex 'Great North Road)
Felton/Old Swarland
Northumberland






















Looking north along the _GNR_





And a benchmark too!








https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...st-350-south-of-rashercap-felton#.YOqmqj2SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4948496


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2021)

*Monday 5th
18.* 

Various
Craster
Northumberland



































Not Seals, bur Border Collies swimming in the Harbour












Spotted on a house end
Deliberate stone-masonry?
It's at the far end of this row; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6362968
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5682282






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6644538
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6007226


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2021)

*Monday 5th
19.*

A197 (formerly A1/Great North Road)
(south of) Morpeth
Northumberland






And, from the other side; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6045067

*EDIT; Monday 12th @ 08:48*
We were going here for tea, after photographing the sign; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6354396


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2021)

*Monday 5th
20.*

A192 (formerly A1/Great North Road)
(north-west of) Morpeth
Northumberland







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6048408


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2021)

*Monday 5th
21.*

_The Lee_
Minor road, about 4 miles west of the A167 Morpeth - Wooller road
Northumberland











*NB; *this will be edited, as daughters b/f has a few photographs taken from 'the shore'

Scroll down to _'The Lee'_ http://www.wetroads.co.uk/northumberland.htm

It looks a bit more 'active' here; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4024129

*EDITED; Tuesday 20th July @ 15:23*
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/new-car-day.275732/page-4#post-6477183


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2021)

*Tuesday 6th
22.*

CastleGate
Berwick-upon-Tweed
Northumberland
















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/741595


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2021)

*Tuesday 6th
23.*


_The 3 bridges_
Berwick-upon-Tweed
Northumberland











The underside o the 'new' bridge
















Even in the 50s, you'd not have stood there, as it was _The Great North Road_










https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101041695-berwick-bridge-berwick-upon-tweed#.YOsWwj2SnIU
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101393563-royal-tweed-bridge-berwick-upon-tweed#.YOsWTz2SnIU
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101211052-royal-border-bridge-berwick-upon-tweed#.YOsWhT2SnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/918891

The Lowry Trail - Visit Berwick


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2021)

*Tuesday 6th
26.*

Various Newbiggin-by-the-Sea
Northumberland

St Matthews


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2021)

*Thursday 8th
27.*

Causeway to Lindisfarne
Northumberland

Giant Lego!!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2021)

*Thursday 8th
28.*

Various Lindisfarne
Northumberland


























https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4125030


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2021)

*Thursday 8th
29.*

Bamburgh
Northumberland

Grace Darlings tomb






Bamburgh Castle





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-30-yards-west-of-church-of-st-aidan-bamburgh
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3230314
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3230314

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101280155-bamburgh-castle-bamburgh
From the south; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6020958
Wow!! https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/40198


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2021)

*Thursday 8th
30.*

Harbour Road
Beadnell
Northumberland






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1685793


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2021)

*Thursday 8th
31.*
_
Causey Park Bridge_
On a 'orphaned' loop, of the Great North Road/A1 (when ir was straightened to avoid the bridge)






The Oak Inn, it looks to be in the process of being converted to a house

















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2933915
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1830731


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2021)

*Thursday 8th
32.*

The old route of the A1/'Great North Road' towards
Felton
Northumberland






Possible toll-house, going by the rectangular plan










The village garage
Possibly dating to the 50's?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2021)

*Friday 9th
33.*

Leeming Bar
North Yorkshire

Formerly an important stop on _The Great North Road_

The GNR approached from the right, came straight over the roundabout & 'exited' left











As seen from upstairs, & the car-park, of; https://simplydutch.co.uk/

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1198481
Seen here, in 1952; https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=15&lat=54.30466&lon=-1.55580&layers=10&b=1


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2021)

*Friday 9th
34. *

SWMBO persuaded me to buy this plaque, in; https://simplydutch.co.uk/

Personally, I think they're missing a trick, as it should also refer to Lancastrians


----------



## Badger_Boom (12 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Friday 9th
> 34. *
> 
> SWMBO persuaded me to buy this plaque, in; https://simplydutch.co.uk/
> ...


Are the Daleks still in residence?


----------



## Badger_Boom (12 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Thursday 8th
> 31.*
> 
> _Causey Park Bridge_
> ...


The former pub looks in much better nick than it did when I was trying to photograph the bridge for work a few years ago.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jul 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> Are the Daleks still in residence?


Didn't see any, at all



Badger_Boom said:


> The former pub looks in much better nick than it did when I was trying to photograph the bridge for work a few years ago.


Yes, it looks quite nicely done inside, as it's still uninhabited, during the work


----------



## Badger_Boom (12 Jul 2021)

I’m not sure if there’s a through road past it, but Causey Park house is rather interesting and was built around a 16th century tower house with 18th and 19th century additions.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jul 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> I’m not sure if there’s a through road past it, but Causey Park house is rather interesting and was built around a 16th century tower house with 18th and 19th century additions.


https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-tritlington-and-west-chevington#.YOw4mT2SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3821481


----------



## Alex H (15 Jul 2021)

George Regina post box, Prendwick, Northumberland


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jul 2021)

Wednesday 14th

'Ghost Sign'
_
TF James Ltd_
Warehouse
New Brunswick Street
(off Thornes Lane)
Wakefield






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6476158


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Sunday 18

Whilst en-route home from the Walton Classic Car Show, (26 images) this afternoon, I came through Walton Colliery Country Park (the name gives away its previous incarnation)

The long since 'abandoned' Barnsley Canal passes through there, & sections are still in water











http://www.penninewaterways.co.uk/barnsley/ba32.htm

I was somewhere near here; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/154928

Further to the south, it circumnavigates the Waterton Estate (as was), where campaigners are chasing UNESCO World Heritage status, as the Worlds First Nature Reserve (enclosured by a 3mile long/9foot high wall in the 1820s!!)
This would help avoid the devastation that would be caused by HS2)

https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/new...hreat-estate-designated-heritage-site-1820098
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Waterton


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jul 2021)

Saturday 24th

Rawcliffe Landing
Shipton Road (A19)
Just north-west of the Ring-Road (A1237)

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/8402

It's just to the far side of the_ Riverside Farm_ pub, from the roundabout


----------



## Badger_Boom (25 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Saturday 24th
> 
> Rawcliffe Landing
> Shipton Road (A19)
> ...


I don’t remember noticing that. Is it on the Planetary Route?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Apologies
> 
> Wrong thread





Badger_Boom said:


> I don’t remember noticing that. Is it on the Planetary Route?


By that, do you mean the old East Coast Main Line, over Naburn Swing Bridge, to Selby?
(before it was rerouted, due to subsidence in the Selby coalfield area)

If you do, no, it's not on that

If you go out of York on Bootham/Clifton (A19), towards the Ring-Road
Cross the RR, still on A19, towards Easingwold, it's about 1/2 mile from the roundabout, on the left after; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4544441
It's about 10 foot up a post, not at ground level

There's also a '_Way Of The Roses_' sign there too


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2021)

Sunday 25th

Mount Road 
Lee Moor
Stanley
Wakefield
At the junction with Lee Moor Road, Canal Lane & Long Causeway 






It's at the top, near the white van; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/998265


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jul 2021)

Wednesday 28th


Sundial
(on the) South Porch
Parish Church of All-Saints (Cathedral)
Wakefield











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101258237-cathedral-church-of-all-saints-wakefield-north-ward
https://www.wakefieldcathedral.org.uk/who-we-are/heritage/the-architecture-of-the-cathedral


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2021)

Two new to me benchmarks this morning.

First one on The trumpet pub near to Weston Favell 






Second one on Milton Malsor's Holy cross church


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Aug 2021)

I went down into The Peoples Republic Of South Yorkshire. to collect the BWSOW, after wife (& father-in-law) had a weekend away

Sunday 1st
*1.*

Stone Arches
All that remains of a row of farm buildings
Barnsley Road/A635
Marr
Apologies for reflections, I took it from my car





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...metres-to-west-of-farmhouse-marr#.YQcjeT-SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6546503


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Aug 2021)

Sunday 1st 
*2.*

_Hangman stone Road_!!!!!
Doncaster Road 
(between High Melton & Goldthorpe)
Doncaster






The sign is on the junction below the blue circle; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1730650


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Aug 2021)

Sunday 1st
*3.*

Estate Cottages (Almshouses?)
For Melton Hall
Doncaster Road
High Melton






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-enclosing-rear-yard-high-melton#.YQcmRT-SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/929558


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Aug 2021)

Sunday 1st
*4.*

Toll House & Mill Lane Bridge
River Don
Sprotbrough


























https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101286499-the-toll-house-sprotbrough-and-cusworth#.YQcmsT-SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3901289
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5823409


*Edit @ 00:20, Monday 2nd*
Buggeration!!
I saw the building this was on, but thought nothing of it!!
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6916954


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Aug 2021)

Sunday 1st
*5.*

_Yorkshire Main MIners Welfare Club_
Edlingron Lane/B6376
Edlington 
Doncaster







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/637011


----------



## Badger_Boom (2 Aug 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 1st
> *4.*
> 
> View attachment 602182


Is that the weir at Sprotbrough Lock? We used to occasionally row up to it to turn round when I rowed at Doncaster. Nowhere near as terrifying as crewing an eight up through the lock ahead of the annual head race.

ETA, I was aware of the Dogsbody connection, but didn't realise there was a plaque.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Aug 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> Is that the weir at Sprotbrough Lock? We used to occasionally row up to it to turn round when I rowed at Doncaster. Nowhere near as terrifying as crewing an eight up through the lock ahead of the annual head race.
> 
> ETA, I was aware of the Dogsbody connection, but didn't realise there was a plaque.


Yes, it is '_Sprot Weir'_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Aug 2021)

Monday 2nd
*1.*

I had a ride out, & dragged my carcass up 'Bullcliffe'/Denby Dale Road/A636
(the road to Clayton West/Denby Dale/Holmfirth, from Wakefield (via jct 39/M1)
It'll be the first time I've ridden up there, in maybe 2 years, & I'd forgotten what a long drag it is (when you're unfit)











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...t-of-west-bretton-traffic-island-west-bretton
I wondered why it felt 'sunken' around it; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6044967

There is a large marker/distance stone, just off Ings Road, in Wakefield, by Sainsburys (which in itself, was one of the countrys first by-passes, opening in 1831!!)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1525131
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1525129


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Aug 2021)

Monday 2nd
*2.*

(just east of) West Bretton roundabout, where two 'TurnPikes' crossed
Huddersfield Road/A637

If you look at the OS map, with the Geograph image, the contination of the A637, to the north-west of the r/bout is Bar Lane
To the south-east, the marked radio/TV mast is at Toll Bar Farm







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...tton-traffic-island-west-bretton#.YQf4Dj-SnIU
Another one, that's overgrown now; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6514640


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Aug 2021)

Monday 2nd
*3.*

Huddersfield Road/A637
West Bretton
(just east of) West Bretton roundabout, where two 'TurnPikes' crossed 







It can just be seen, where there's a gap in the grass, for (now defunct) field gate); https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4191572


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Aug 2021)

Tuesday 3rd
*1.*
Ritz Ballroom (as was)
Bradford Road/A641
Brighouse

Apologies, not the best lighting/sunlight direction






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6724281
http://cinematreasures.org/theaters/37341
https://www.facebook.com/venue73brighouse/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Aug 2021)

Tuesday 3rd
*2.*

(junction of )WestGate & Tofts Road
Cleckheaton

















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/104718
Scroll down to 'Cleckheaton WestGate Bridge'; http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Mirfield Low moor.htm

Found online


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Aug 2021)

Tuesday 3rd
*3.*

L&Y Boundary marker
Tofts Road
Cleckheaton

About 10 yards uphill from the _Give Way_ sign, in the last posting (Tofts Road, is to the 'Give Way')
(Lancashire & Yorkshire Railway)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Aug 2021)

Tuesday 3rd
*4.*

(junction of) Hightown Road & WestGate (A643)
Cleckheaton
It would appear that it had been repaired/replaced, in the past 2 years
That said, all credit to whomever, for doing so, rather than removing it

















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6056485


----------



## RoMeR (5 Aug 2021)

Outside The Bell Inn, Nottingham city centre today


----------



## Badger_Boom (5 Aug 2021)

I took a walk round part of York that I normally drive and came back with some interesting snaps:

Here‘s Fulford Cross (or what’s left of it) :






a couple of cracking War Department datum stones from two corners of Imphal Barracks:








a nice George VI pillar box:




and an OS benchmark on the entrance to the former cavalry barracks that I would never have noticed if the light hadn’t been right:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Aug 2021)

Monday 9th
*1.*

Turn-Pike House
Doncaster Road (A19)
Brayton 
(south of) Selby











Pre, buildng of the 'extension'; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/644719


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Aug 2021)

Monday 9th
*2.*

Eroded MileStone
Doncaster Road (A19)
Brayton
(south of) Selby

On the road, that #1 took the tolls for, but further south






Complete with benchmark





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...junction-with-barff-lane-brayton#.YREfLvKSnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3794272


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Aug 2021)

Monday 9th
*3.*

_Paperhouse Bridge_
(very end of) West Lane
Burn (on A19)
(south of) Selby

Spanning the Selby Canal


























The benchmark is on the right parapet, at 'the crest', on photograph 1






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101174087-paper-house-bridge-chapel-haddlesey
For the syphons (the 'tanks') https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...perhouse-tunnel-chapel-haddlesey#.YREk2_KSnIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6001569
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/312564

http://www.penninewaterways.co.uk/n...to,connected to the tidal River Ouse at Selby.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Aug 2021)

Monday 9th
*4.*

The newly rebuilt A19
North of Chapel Haddlesey












One of them; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2749735

It was closed for almost 2 years, due to extensive flood-damage, from the River Aire
I'm not quite sure how much was washed away, but there's at least 3 newly rebuilt bridges there, to allow flood-plain waters to pass under the A19
When I was told it was re-opened, I did expect a modern equivilant of the old '_Great North Road_' at Newark, what is now the A616, past the Sugar factory
Or, the one at Bentley (north of Doncaster, & coincidentally also carrying the A19!

Newark-upon-Trent; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2533436
Bentley; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4278335


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Aug 2021)

Monday 9th
*5.*

Eggborough
Selby Road/A19
Just outside the Power Station

On the road, that #1 took the tolls for, but a few miles to the south












https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6050624


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Aug 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> I took a walk round part of York that I normally drive and came back with some interesting snaps:
> 
> Here‘s Fulford Cross (or what’s left of it) :
> View attachment 602841
> ...



I've seen (& added) the Fulford Cross before, on one of my many trips to daughters Uni flat (Foss Island area)
(she's moved now, to 'off Bootham', so it'll be a different approach into the city)

I noticed the 'WD' benchmark on my last visit, but traffic precluded parking

There's on a benchmark on Cemetery Road, on the walls surrounding the cemetery itself,


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Aug 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Monday 9th
> *2.*
> 
> Eroded MileStone
> ...



What a repainted one looks like
This is also on the A19, BUT.......... on an orphaned stretch, that is now a dead-end; hard against the east-bound 'off-slip' at jct 34/M62


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10220763159181112&set=a.10220035884599702


There's a map below the picture; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6061024


----------



## RoMeR (11 Aug 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Monday 9th
> *3.*
> 
> _Paperhouse Bridge_
> ...


Nice set of pics.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Aug 2021)

@RoMeR 

Thankyou!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Aug 2021)

Sunday 15th
*1.*

_Skelton Lake Services_
jct 45/M1
Leeds

It's roughly where Stourton Power-Station was, or part of the grounds anyway

What a wondrous roofline!
Apologies, not the best of images











https://extraservices.co.uk/locations/leeds-skelton-lake/

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6846828


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Aug 2021)

Sunday 15th
*2.*

Cross Green Energy Recovery Facility
(aka _Leeds Incinerator_)
Pontefract Lane ('new' A63)
Cross Green
Leeds

What a wonderful looking building!!!






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5655686
It even has grass/moss, as insulation!; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5655694

https://www.veolia.co.uk/leeds/our-facility/introducing-facility


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Aug 2021)

Sunday 15th
*3. *

GoodyCross Lane
(adjacent to) Swillington
Roughly a mile ahead is the Aberford Road/A642/Wakefield - Aberford TurnPike






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2225648


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2021)

A clear benchmark on the old railway bridge brickwork as you enter Oakley


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2021)

Sunday 22nd
*1.*

_'New' Bridge_
New Brook Street
Ilkley

It's the River Wharfe, for those non Yorkshire viewers






Downstream





Benchmark






It's on the 'cut-out' at the other side of the road, ahead of the white VW Tiguan





From the downstream side; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6416695


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2021)

Sunday 22nd
*2.*

Olicana Fort boundary marker
New Brook Street








It's on the new-build, to the right
CastleGate, is the street leading off






Thus, just to the left of this takeaway; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1613003


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2021)

Sunday 22nd
*3.*

_The Crescent Hotel_
Leeds Road (left)
Brook Street (ahead)
Ilkley











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101133543-crescent-hotel-ilkley
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/355942
https://thecrescentinn.co.uk/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2021)

Sunday 22nd
*4.*

_Mortons_
Cuncliffe Road
Ikley

A nicely traditional hardware shop
*



*

Note the roof support






Colour coded hammers, anyone?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2021)

Sunday 22nd
*5. *

Possibly built originally, as the _Woolworths_ (with that decoration)
New Brook Street
Ilkley






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1981494


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2021)

Sunday 22nd
*6.*

_Ilkley Station_
(seen from) Railway Road
(off Brook Street)
Ilkey

The terminus platforms were to the right of image, & the 'through' platforms (to SKipton) were above, where the orange platform is





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101300576-ilkley-station-ilkley#.YSKdj0uSnIU
From the main-entrance, on Station Road; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/378830


When the line continued over Brook Street


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2021)

Sunday 22nd
* 7. *

_Manor House_
(off Church Street)
Ilkey











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101133505-manor-house-ilkley
https://www.ilkleymanorhouse.org/history-of-the-manor-house/

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1627964
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1132373


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2021)

Sunday 22nd
*8. *

_Olicana Remains_
All that's left of the Roman Fort that stood where the Manor House is now
Ilkey

















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/425458


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2021)

Sunday 22nd
*9. *

_'Old' Bridge _
(upstream of the 'New' bridge)
Ilkley
















https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1005796

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5408083


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2021)

Sunday 22nd
*10.*

_The White House_
Curley Hill
Middleton
Ilkley

Seemingly undergoing restoration
A 1930s build
This is one of my favourite houses, in the County






2013, I think it had reached £1,000,000+, by this point; https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/25749621#/?channel=RES_BUY
When clad in pristine paint; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4897833



_Solway_
Built about 10 years ago, just above _The White House_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Aug 2021)

Thursday 26th

After a couple of failed attempts to get in to see_ *Gaia*_, daughter & I managed it last night
Wow!
It's a decent size (7 metre diametre), oddly, no cities could be seen
In a way, it would have been more interesting inverted, so we could see the northern hemisphere

Apparantly, 1sq cm of this, equates to 18sqkm of the Earth
Plus, if it was viable, standing 211m away from the artwork, you would see the Earth as it appears from the moon.























Daughter was happy enough, as there were some of the staff there who she knew from her time as Chorister; The Dean, the Director of Music, & one of the Vergers
Thus, she spent the time talking, as I walked around

I was going to ask for access to the Tower, but maybe another time?
I think my gaining access would have been noticed, & others would also ask to ascend
I've had a few visits, & have even been inside the Spire (it's actually stone!, & like looking up a tapering chimney)

https://www.wakefieldcathedral.org.uk/gaia
https://experiencewakefield.co.uk/guide/festivaloftheearth/

It is touring, still some UK dates remaining
https://my-earth.org/about/

https://my-earth.org/research/


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2021)

Well done everyone.

Little did I know all those years ago that this would reach 300 pages of cycling, exploration, and local history, all bound together with comradely good spirits.

Top work to you all.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> Well done everyone.
> 
> Little did I know all those years ago that this would reach 300 pages of cycling, exploration, and local history, all bound together with comradely good spirits.
> 
> Top work to you all.


@Drago

Thankyou
I'm just saddened that I didn't join it sooner, so have a lot of catching up to do!!

However, I am dragging the 'BWSOW' off to a site, for the wife & her sister, later today
On my route back, I intend returning via;
Tickhill; a (Georgian) market cross, the 'Parish Rooms' (dating to 1400s), a nice West Riding signpost, a couple of milestones, the remains of a Norman Castle
A partial streetplan still (so it seems) laid out on the medieval 'burgages' 

Harworth; for a very special memorial marker
(sadly I doubt that the accompanying museum will be open)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Aug 2021)

Friday 27th

*1.*
Doncaster Road/A60
Tickhill
South Yorkshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Aug 2021)

Friday 27th
*2*.

_Buttercross_ (& town pump)
Junction of CastleGate, Market Place & Sunderland Street
Tickhill
South Yorkshire











From a information board, a few yards to the north







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101314743-market-cross-tickhill
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/586126


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Aug 2021)

Friday 27th
*3*.

_Road-Sign_
Junction of CastleGate, Market Place & Sunderland Street
Tickhill
South Yorkshire













https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6547032


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Aug 2021)

Friday 27th
*4.*

_St Leonards Hospital_ (Almshouse)
Market Place
Tickhill
South Yorkshire 








https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101191574-st-leonard-hospital-tickhill#.YSkZKUuSnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6816562


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Aug 2021)

Friday 27th
*5.*

_Public Library_
CastleGate/A69
Tickhill
South Yorkshire











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5882275


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Aug 2021)

Friday 27th
*6.*

_MileStone_
CastleGate
Tickhill
South Yorkshire







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...and-the-carpenters-arms-tickhill#.YSka9UuSnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6044280


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Aug 2021)

Friday 27th
*7.*

_Castle _(& moat)
CastleGate
Tickhill
South Yorkshire

Privately owned, only open to the pubic once a year

The Gate-House is of 11th century origination, & one of the oldest Norman gate-houses remaining in Britain






















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/297181
https://the-yorkshireman.com/tickhill-castle/
http://www.castlesfortsbattles.co.uk/yorkshire/tickhill_castle.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Aug 2021)

Friday 27th
*8.*

_Mill Dam_
CastleGate
Tickhill
South Yorkshire














https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3918602
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4739547
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1079936












https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101314738-rolan-bridge-tickhill


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Aug 2021)

Friday 27th

*9.*

_Tom Simpson Memorial_
Scrooby Road
Harworth
Nottinghamshire
*




*


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/475558
https://www.tomsimpsonmemorialfund.co.uk/index.php/harworth-memorial


As An Aside;
Barrie Hoban married Simpsons widow, I've met BH. but don't know him well (I knew his father; Joe)
I do know his sister & her husband, quite well though

Hoban grew up in the same village I did


----------



## biggs682 (28 Aug 2021)

A faceplate on St Peters in Pertenhall


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Aug 2021)

Working late-turns today & tomorrow, so nothing new to see

However, I have arranged a '_Bank Holiday_' for Monday, so I can go & collect the BWSOW from where I towed it to yesterday

I may detour beforehand, into Conisbrough, as there's a few there I missed on my last visit

Plus, after returning the_ BWSOW_ to its storage, it'll be a trip to York in the afternoon
I have a few in mind, if I get chance...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> However, I am dragging the 'BWSOW' off to a site, for the wife & her sister, later today


I went down to collect them, & it. this morning
I had detour first

Monday 30th
*1.*

Some will say, it's the 'Holy Well', rather than just a spring
WellGate
Conisbrough 
South Yorkshire










https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...h-church-street-conisbrough-ward#.YS0gkPeSnIU
https://conisbroughanddenabyhistory.org.uk/article/holy-wells-of-conisbrough/


Surprisingly, not on Geograph!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2021)

Monday 30th
*2*.

_Miners Memorial_ 
Old Road
Conisbrough
South Yorkshire





















Details under the Geograph picture; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1754931


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2021)

Monday 30th
*3.*

_Milestone_
Doncaster Road (B6023)
Cadeby
Conisbrough
South Yorkshire







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...nt-of-number-10-conisbrough-ward#.YS0jTveSnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6066875


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2021)

Monday 30th
*4.*

_Empire Cinema_ (as was)
Doncaster Road (B6023)
Denaby Main
Conisbrough
South Yorkshire











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3326535
http://www.cinematreasures.org/theaters/25851


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2021)

Monday 30th
*5.*

_Denaby Main Colliery_ 'markers'
Doncaster Road (B6023)
Denaby Main
Conisbrough
South Yorkshire


----------



## Drago (2 Sep 2021)

The church Milton Malsor, today.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Sep 2021)

Took daughter to York again this morning, to finish emptying the Uni flat, & to transfer the remaining items to the new accomodation

Thursday 2nd
*1.*

House 
Clifton (Peters Way, to the right)






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101259226-64-and-66-clifton-clifton-ward#.YTDFlveSnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1688648
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5069676


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Sep 2021)

Thursday 2nd
*2.*

_CliftonCinema_
Clifton
York






Built 1937'
http://www.cinematreasures.org/theaters/24862
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5484447


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Sep 2021)

Thursday 2nd
*3*. 

_Milestone_
York Road
Acomb
York







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6044150


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Sep 2021)

Thursday 2nd
*4.*

_WooKee_
Station Road
CrossGates
Leeds

'Chewie' food anyone?







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1862805


----------



## Spartak (2 Sep 2021)

If you look closely you can see the trig point on top of Pen Y Fan, picture taken from Corn Du on Sunday during our sunrise 🌅 walk... 👍


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> The church Milton Malsor, today.
> 
> View attachment 607195



See my post 31st July 2021


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Sep 2021)

Thursday 9th


Wood Lane (Manor Road, behind)
Rothwell

South-east of Leeds, but up to the mid-1500s, probably a far more important town than Leeds!

The number refers to the area code (0113) & the remainder is how lot of land-line numbers in the area start


----------



## Jenkins (10 Sep 2021)

I take it this is the sort of thing covered by this thread. An old GPO marker post that's about 2' tall and that I've ridden past almost daily without noticing its existence until recently.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I take it this is the sort of thing covered by this thread. An old GPO marker post that's about 2' tall and that I've ridden past almost daily without noticing its existence until recently.
> View attachment 608583
> View attachment 608584


It is exactly the right thing! 👌


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Sep 2021)

Someone decided that this BM near Lambeth Bridge needed to be made more obvious! 😂


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Sep 2021)

That's a big'n..
Bloomsbury, London, on yesterday's excursion.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Sep 2021)

Monday 13th

Alongside _'The Great North Road'_
(as was)
North Cottage Farm
Hicklam Hill
(looking towards) Aberford


















https://www.iansfarm.com/about-us


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Sep 2021)

There'll be a trip to Acaster Malbis (south of York, on the River Ouse) on Fri 24th

Plus, another down the A1, to Newark-on-Trent; Fri 1st - Sun 3rd
Expect a few thread additions

I hope to get a better look at this wonderful example of civil engineering this time
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/134856
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6846183


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Sep 2021)

Friday 17th

*1.*
Junction of Stanhope Road, & Station Lane
Thorpe 
(south of Leeds) 
Royalists?
I've never seen the shield on there, before & I have family local to there


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Sep 2021)

Friday 17th
*2.*

_Morley Industrial Co-Operative Society_
Junction of Queen Street, & Fall Lane
Thorpe
(south of Leeds)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Sep 2021)

Friday 17th
*3.*

_The Old Hall_
Main Street
East Ardsley
(quite near to jct 41/M1)











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...hall-ardsley-and-robin-hood-ward#.YUR-OiuSnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/669291


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Sep 2021)

Friday 17th
*4.*



I believe it's one of those wearable suits, that are seen on YouTube, etc.....


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Sep 2021)

A couple of miles stroll around Devizes to spot a VR post box with a knitted cosy on the top.. Very pretty ☺ 





The church has a BM on it. Easy to find.. 






And in Market Square, another BM (conveniently close to the chippy, too!)


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2021)

All Saints church in Braybrooke and a benchmark


----------



## 13 rider (19 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I take it this is the sort of thing covered by this thread. An old GPO marker post that's about 2' tall and that I've ridden past almost daily without noticing its existence until recently.
> View attachment 608583
> View attachment 608584


That is a jointing pillar . Probably now redundant not removed as it made of asbestos . The pillar cover is unbolted (the bolt is missing in your photo the square hole at the bottom )and you pull it off to reveal a junction of wires as you would see in the street green boxes. SCP stands for secondary cross connection point .


----------



## 13 rider (19 Sep 2021)

An old mile post just outside St Columb major in Cornwall


----------



## Badger_Boom (21 Sep 2021)

Here’s Hektor the cocker spaniel demonstrating the versatility of trig points at West Down Beacon, west of Budleigh Salterton on the South West Coast Path.





and the flush bracket for anyone into that kind of thing.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Sep 2021)

Friday 24th
*1.*

Temple Lane Railway Bridge
Companthorpe
York

View attachment 610668


View attachment 610669


View attachment 610670


View attachment 610671


View attachment 610672


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6282732


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Sep 2021)

Friday 24th

Milestone
'old' A64 (the 'new' dual-carriageway, is a few yards behind me, quite literally a 'hedge away')
Copmanthorpe
York






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101132497-milestone-copmanthorpe#.YU3cAOySnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6037423


----------



## Badger_Boom (26 Sep 2021)

Devon County Council highway boundary marker at the east end of Victoria Road, Topsham. Not very exciting but it looked interesting against the brick garden wall.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Sep 2021)

Saturday 25th

_The Malt Shovel_
BeastFair
Pontefract

A nice building, with a medieval vaulted cellar






And a Cat, on the window-sill







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101135451-the-malt-shovel-public-house-pontefract-north-ward
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4190514


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Friday 24th
> *1.*
> 
> Temple Lane Railway Bridge
> ...


Nothing here!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Sep 2021)

Sunday 26th
*1.*

_Pinfold_
(junction of Hauling Lane, & Mill Lane)
Acaster Malbis
York
















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/720593


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Sep 2021)

Sunday 26th
*2.*

_The Ship Inn_
Hauling Lane
Acaster Malbis
York












At the other side of the car-park (behind me) is the River Ouse
'In season' (& Saturday was the last day, apparantly), you can take a 'River-Taxi' into the centre of York
I think it terminates at_ Kings Staithe_, where the Kings Arms pub always floods; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4314459


















https://shipinnacastermalbis.co.uk/
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101148407-the-ship-inn-acaster-malbis
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6225899



classic33 said:


> Nothing here!


@classic33
Sorry, I moved it to the 'Street Art' pages


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2021)

We're heading down the A1, to Newark-on-Trent, this afternoon with the BWSOW
SWMBO for a _break_, and so I can go to; https://www.truckfest.co.uk/truckfest-original/, tomorrow


I hope to get chance to stop at the glorious (ex service station) on the A1, at Markham Moor, that's now a Starbucks
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3110473
Not for the coffee, but the building itself!!

We're staying just off _'Smeatons Causeway',_ which is a glorious structure!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2021)

Friday 1st
*1.*

Newark-on-Trent 
Nottinghamshire

Whilst at Smeaton’s Lakes, l had a walk up his causeway
(aka ‘The Great North Road’)

Built 1768-1770

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...s-south-of-muskham-bridge-newark#.YVdFxiV4WEc






The widened side, after walking underneath











By the entrance into the site


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2021)

A nice benchmark at St Mary's in Benefield earlier today.


----------



## Chislenko (2 Oct 2021)

Hi all, as someone who has absolutely no idea what this thread is about perhaps some of you can shed some light on these. 

Seen a few of them and they have a reference number to collect your points / whatever.


----------



## Chislenko (3 Oct 2021)

Forget my last post, it is to do with this...

https://www.lightthenorth.co.uk/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Oct 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Friday 1st
> 
> Whilst at Smeaton’s Lakes, l had a walk up his causeway
> (aka ‘The Great North Road’)
> ...




_Smeatons Causeway_ is still doing the job it was intended to, but obviously, at far greater traffic densities/weights, than the great man even visualised

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/134856

I saw this plaque, when I went to ASDA, on Saturday evening, but didn't know what it was for.... until now; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6846183
And.............. how rapidly they start from that point  https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3112940

Why it was built;https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6395316

A Yorkshire lad (born in Austhorpe, Leeds), & considered the Father of Civil-Engineering; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Smeaton


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Oct 2021)

Saturday 2nd
*2.*

_Trent Bridge_
(old '_Great North Road_'/A1)
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire

On out previous visit, I never noticed this BM, but did this day, as I queued over the bridge, whilst going to ASDA, in the town centre


















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101287580-trent-bridge-newark#.YVq6LzHMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1452735


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Oct 2021)

Sunday 3rd

_Starbucks_ (as it is now)
Markham Moor
A1 Northbound

Joanne took this, from the back-seat, hence the odd framing
I've been after a picture of this for a long time, but never had the chance
The last time I passed it, it was derelict, & we were at the other side of it, on the old '_Great North Road'_, by the _Markham Moor Hotel_, so foliage & fences precluded a shot
It's a Hyperbolic Paraboloid, apparantly
Built in 1960

He seems to like this roofing shape; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam_Scorer






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/173949

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...tation-markham-moor-west-drayton#.YVrCsjHMLIU

I certainly remember it as the Little Chef, but not in its original guise; 


View: https://www.flickr.com/photos/nedtrifle/3657463823


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Oct 2021)

Out with wife tomorrow, for the day

I've told her, I've got a special trip in mind.......... we're going to _The Peoples Republic Of South Yorkshire_
In particular, to Barnsley
I'm given to understand that the Market has been redeveloped, & I remember it as a huge place, when I was a kid

It's a lot of years since I've been into the town centre (only places I've been in the past 25 years, will have been Allans Cycles, or Planet X)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Oct 2021)

In addition to the above it's our wedding anniversary today


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Oct 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Out with wife tomorrow, for the day
> I've told her, I've got a special trip in mind.......... we're going to _The Peoples Republic Of South Yorkshire_
> In particular, to Barnsley
> I'm given to understand that the Market has been redeveloped, & I remember it as a huge place, when I was a kid
> It's a lot of years since I've been into the town centre (only places I've been in the past 25 years, will have been Allans Cycles, or Planet X)



Saturday 9th
*1.*

Town Hall
Church Street (where the van is)
Barnsley







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...g-attached-railings-central-ward#.YWGZ62LMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1023944
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/107180


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Oct 2021)

Saturday 9th
*2.*

_Cooper Art Gallery/old Grammar School_
Church Street
Barnsley






A contemporary of Brunel & the Stephensons, his wife donated the land that became Locke Park, after his death


















https://www.networkrail.co.uk/stories/who-was-joseph-locke-from-birth-of-the-railway-to-great-legacy

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4077950
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4077947


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Oct 2021)

Saturday 9th
*3. *

Memorials
Church Street/Church Lane roundabout
Barnsley














http://www.oaks1866.com/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Oct 2021)

Saturday 9th
*4.*

_NUM Headquarters_ (as was)
Known locally as _King Arthurs Castle_
Victoria Road (junction with) Huddersfield Road
Barnsley
















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...nal-union-of-miners-central-ward#.YWHKyWLMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2750909


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Oct 2021)

Saturday 9th
*5.*

_Eldon Street_
Barnsley













https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4077457

http://www.warnergothard.com/

This is his open air pool, in Seckar Woods, which is alongside the A61, between Wakefield & Barnsley
(south of NewMilerDam)

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5250330
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5250335
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5250339


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Oct 2021)

Saturday 9th
*6.*

_Old Courthouse_
Regent Street
Barnsley

There was a railway station just in front of it, to the right in this photograph






It crossed on another bridge, closer than this







And crossed Old Mill Lane, on bridge here









https://www.barnsleychronicle.com/article/12241/memories-of-the-old-court-house-station


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Oct 2021)

Saturday 9th
*7.*

_Telephone Exchanges_ (old & new)
County Way
Barnsley

A nice 1930s(?) building






Electrickery finally arrived in Barnsley in the 80s!!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Oct 2021)

Friday 15th
*1.*

_Battle of Towton Memorial_
Lotherton Lane(?)/B1217
Towton

En-route to York, earlier this afternoon








https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...nown-as-lord-dacres-cross-towton#.YWmT1LjMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2031708

https://www.towton.org.uk/the-battle-2/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Oct 2021)

Friday 15th
*2.*

Askham Bryan
Just west of York 'Ring-Road'


It's a glorious little village, I've never passed through it before

_Church of St Nicolas_






And, turning around, there's a duck-pond





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101132520-church-of-st-nicholas-askham-bryan#.YWmWMbjMLIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4909888
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4834610


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Oct 2021)

Friday 15th
*3.*

_The Sidings_
Shipton-by-Beningbrough
(just off the A19)
York

I haven't been past this for years! (at least 12 - 13), so was pleased to see it still open!

It was the site of some railway housing, not the station, that was a few hundred yards to the north, by the next bridge
Apologies for quality, it was a very sunny day











































https://www.thesidingshotel.co.uk/
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6969843


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Oct 2021)

Friday 15th
*4.*

_St Giles_
Skelton
(just off the A19, to the outer edge of the 'Ring Road')
York

Built circa 1240 'ish'



























https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101315980-church-of-st-giles-skelton#.YWmZkbjMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5952699
https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Attra...iles_Church-York_North_Yorkshire_England.html
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skelton,_York


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Oct 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Friday 15th
> *1.*
> 
> _Battle of Towton Memorial_
> ...




Turning round through 180degrees, York Minster can be seen in the distance from this point
Just to the right of the large tree in the mid foregound


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Oct 2021)

Saturday 23rd
*1.*

_Austhorpe Hall_
Austhorpe Lane
Austhorpe
(east side of) Leeds












https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ll-cross-gates-and-whinmoor-ward#.YXREPvrMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6065114


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Oct 2021)

Saturday 23rd
*2.*

'The' Went Bridge
Wentbridge
Seen from Jackson Lane

The village is about 4 miles south of FerryBridge 'Interchange'. along the A1
Until 1961 (or'62), this carried the 'Great North Road' through the village






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101135505-went-bridge-darrington#.YXQ7h_rMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5287297

On the bridge itself is a plaque







And, in the 2015 'Ackworth Half-Marathon', I struggled from this point, due to Plantar Faciitis, & (hence) a lack of training


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Oct 2021)

Sunday 24th
*1.*

It leads off Hull Road/A1079
Heslington
York

What a great name!!

I saw it on Friday, when l drove into York, to pick Amelia up, after  dropping the BWSOW, at Stamford Bridge
Traffic was too heavy to stop there, so I went back that way en-route to collect the BWSOW













https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2576853


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Oct 2021)

Sunday 24th
*2.*

_Stamford Bridge Railway Station_
Church Road
Stamford Bridge
East Riding of Yorkshire






I'm sorry, I didn't have time to go & photograph the viaduct, as I was running late, after diverting into York, to photograph the item above 

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...on-and-platforms-stamford-bridge#.YXVQHJrMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3578213

http://www.disused-stations.org.uk/s/stamford_bridge/index.shtml


----------



## Badger_Boom (25 Oct 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 24th
> *1.*
> 
> It leads off Hull Road/A1079
> ...


That's not far from me in York, and Wentbridge in your previous post was the scene of my infamous teenage cycle crash described elsewhere on the forum.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Oct 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> That's not far from me in York, and Wentbridge in your previous post was the scene of my infamous teenage cycle crash described elsewhere on the forum.


As I stated earlier in the Cycle Street photo, I'd driven that way into York on Friday, and saw something even stranger, but traffic didn't allow a stop

I has plans to take photographs on the Sunday return, but again, couldn't stop (& realised too late that I could have gone into the B&Q car-park
It was the petrol station/storage facility, about 1/2 mile short of the A64, with the Daleks & Cybermen on the roof


----------



## Badger_Boom (27 Oct 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> As I stated earlier in the Cycle Street photo, I'd driven that way into York on Friday, and saw something even stranger, but traffic didn't allow a stop
> 
> I has plans to take photographs on the Sunday return, but again, couldn't stop (& realised too late that I could have gone into the B&Q car-park
> It was the petrol station/storage facility, about 1/2 mile short of the A64, with the Daleks & Cybermen on the roof


This fellow?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Oct 2021)

@Badger_Boom 

Yes, that's one of them
There was a red one, too(?)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Nov 2021)

Another trip to York again this afternoon, but on a circuitous route

Wednesday 3rd
*1.*

_Pump Alley_
The route to the village pump (long gone)
Bolton Percy






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1724802


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Nov 2021)

Wednesday 3ed
*2.*

_Gate House_
Gate House Lane
Bolton Percy

The 'estate' that it was gate-house for, is long-gone







Seen from the adjacent graveyard










https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101148416-gatehouse-bolton-percy#.YYLN0m3P3IU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2514539
https://www.vivat.org.uk/flipbook/2015Brochure_web.pdf


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Nov 2021)

Wednesday 3rd
*3.*

_The Crown_
Gate House Lane
Bolton Percy























https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101167944-the-crown-inn-bolton-percy#.YYLQ923P3IU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2649513


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Nov 2021)

Wednesday3rd
*4.*

Lych-Gate To All Saints
Bolton Percy






St Oswald, so it seems in theupright





And the inscription in the lych-gate
Presumably, of the brewing family, of Tadcaster?
(Oxton Hall, was in the family, & may still be?)









https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101296630-church-of-all-saints-bolton-percy#.YYLRS23P3IU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1610096
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1610086


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Nov 2021)

Wednesday 3rd
*5.*

(ex) _RAF Acaster Malbis_
Acaster Selby

A nice restoration!! (*1*)











More reminders!












http://www.airfields-in-yorkshire.co.uk/acaster/
Curiously, there's no picture of the Control Tower; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/738595

*1.* Scroll to the bottom to see the previous condition; http://atlantikwall.co.uk/atlantikwall/ey_acaster_malbis.php


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Nov 2021)

Wednesday 3rd
*6.* 

Bishopthorpe
The Arch Bishop of Yorks official residence is in this village, hence the sign






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2514375








Bishopthorpe Palace
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6127020
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3405046
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/345794


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Nov 2021)

Wednesday 3rd
*7.*

_Water Tower_
Church Balk
Dunnington






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/403857


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Nov 2021)

Wednesday 3rd
*8.*

_Hull Road Service Station _
(& self-storage facility)
Hull Road/A1079
Osbaldwick

About 1/2 mile west of the A64 junction where the Stamford Bridge/Bridlington, & Hull roads cross it




























Who is this one?
















https://innerspacestations.com/
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6436977


----------



## Badger_Boom (4 Nov 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Wednesday 3rd
> *8.*
> 
> _Hull Road Service Station _
> ...


They certainly like to mix their sci fi metaphors. There’s also a frozen Han Solo next to the cash machine.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Nov 2021)

When I was riding through Northampton University, I saw this sign on Electric Avenue.






Climbing over a wooden fence got me and the bike this close! (The pill box is behind the blue railings.)











It's not in the best condition, and flooded.
Once I managed to get past it, there is a landing stage, presumably to unload ammo and Dad's Army personnel.





This is a telephoto pic from 100 yards across the River Nene. Landing stage to the left, and the pillbox is just visible through the dark hole bottom right!

No wonder I've never spotted it even though I ride this path regularly..
Once back on the proper path, I spent quite a while removing teasels and sticky burs from just about every bit of my clothing!
I do suffer for my trigging!!


----------



## Drago (16 Nov 2021)

Ive been there many times for jobs over the years and never knew that was there. Perhaps part of one of the stop lines?


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Nov 2021)

Me neither. There's a newish sign for the Civil War site at the Hardingstone Dyke end of Electric Avenue. When I looked on a Uni map (the roads & car parks are fairly recent) I saw a notation on it that mentioned it. 

The only map that seems to mention it is the Wahoo Element app/map! 






It still amazes me what lurking in the undergrowth! 😳


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Nov 2021)

Sunday 21st
*1.*

_Keeper Lane_
Between Tong & Fulneck
(south-west of Pudsey)

Many year ago (early - mid 90s) we used to ride down, or up, here, as part of a loop-ride
Priesthorpe, New Pudsey, Tyersal, Fulneck, Cockersdale, Tong (etc)


I'd dropped wife & daughter off at Tong Garden Centre, & parked not far from _The Greyhound_ pub, & went for a walk over to Fulneck


























https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5370776
Taken looking towards my position; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5370770


It's a heck of a climb back up!!






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/442524


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Nov 2021)

Sunday 21st
*2. *

_Fulneck School_
Fulneck
(south-west of) Pudsey
Leeds












https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ool-and-girls-school-pudsey-ward#.YZpTA07P3IU

https://www.fulneckschool.co.uk/ 

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6084705


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Nov 2021)

Sunday 21st
*3. *

_The Terrace_(?)
Fulneck
(south-west of) Pudsey
Leeds


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Nov 2021)

Sunday 21st
*4.*

_Boys Brigade HQ_
Fulneck










https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6084030


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Nov 2021)

Sunday 21st
*5. *

_Bankhouse Lane_
Fulneck

On starting to walk back down it, to descend back to Tyersal Beck, I saw this gate-post











Just to the photographers right; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2313601


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Nov 2021)

Sunday 21st
*6.*

_Wakefield Cathedral _lightshow

Posted from city-centre @ 18:35

https://www.wakefieldcathedral.org.uk/whats-on/light-up-wakefield


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Nov 2021)

Sunday 21st
*7.*

Wakefield Cathedral lightshow

https://www.wakefieldcathedral.org.uk/whats-on/light-up-wakefield


----------



## Spartak (21 Nov 2021)

The Cheddar Viewing Tower.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Nov 2021)

Becketts Well, Hamtun, taken from Becketts Park.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Dec 2021)

A few from yesterday's ride from St Ives to Grantchester.. 
















A Trig Point on the A1198 twixt the A14 & Godmanchester that I've driven past numerous times in the truck but there's no where to stop.
There is a bike in the pic, but it's in the boot of my red car in the background. 






Fenstanton Clock Tower..






A pill box in St Ives guarding the Guided Busway ( I posted this a few years ago, but, like the BBC, repeats are obligatory!)


----------



## Badger_Boom (3 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> A few from yesterday's ride from St Ives to Grantchester..
> 
> View attachment 620343
> 
> ...


Nice pillbox. The brickwork's a bit racketty but I see it's still got its loophole shutters.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Dec 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> Nice pillbox. The brickwork's a bit racketty but I see it's still got its loophole shutters.


Yes, better condition than many! It's not been 'tagged' either..


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Dec 2021)

And a nice old postbox by the Real Tennis club in Cambridge..


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Dec 2021)

Sunday 5th

Took daughter back to York earlier this evening
We had a slight detour, instead of M62 > A1
(Barnsdale Road > 'Mary Pannall' > Ridge Road > M1 @ Garforth > A1 > A64)

I’d seen this a few days ago, whilst out on the bike, but during the day

It’s a nice little reminder of the main reason for the existence of the village






It’s just on the junction, on lamp-post, to the left; in the 'distance' (seen just left of the l/h green light)

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/258895


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Dec 2021)

Sunday 5th

‘_The Codfather’_
Burtonstone Lane
Clifton
York






'BS L' is down the side of this pub; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/673276


----------



## Badger_Boom (6 Dec 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 5th
> 
> Took daughter back to York earlier this evening
> We had a slight detour, instead of M62 > A1
> ...


A detour through Towton is always good at this time of year, it being one of the few places that still has a display of christmas lights.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Dec 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> A detour through Towton is always good at this time of year, it being one of the few places that still has a display of christmas lights.


It does, as does Allerton-Bywater


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Dec 2021)

Monday 6th
*1.*

_'Railings'_
(outside) Library
Marsh Street
Rothwell
(south-east of) Leeds










https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/507317


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Dec 2021)

Monday 6th
*2.*

Urban District Council Offices
Marsh Street
Rothwell (next door to the Library)
(south-east of) Leeds

Pevsner called the building '_Urban Gothic_'











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/507316


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Dec 2021)

Tuesday 7th
*1.*
This is out of order, with the others from this date (only one on my iPhone, the others are on the camera 

‘Tower House’(?)
Water End
Clifton Green
York






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2829936


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Dec 2021)

Tuesday 7th
*2.* (really #1)

_Village Pump_ (apparantly)
Main Street
Askham Richard
(west of) York (*1*)









https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/178939

*1. *I turned off the A64, at Bilbrough Top, where the McDonalds is, as there's more of a deceleration lane, than by _The Buckles Inn_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Dec 2021)

Tuesday 7th
*3.*

Main Street
Askham Richard
(west of) York






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6389031


The Village Pond, few yards further on; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5611136





There's also HMP Askham Richard just out of the village, an open Prison, & young-offenders; 
https://prisonguide.co.uk/askham-grange-prison/
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1988561


----------



## Biker man (26 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> Unashamedly stolen the idea from the Col Baggers thread. That looked like great fun to me, but there is a dearth of Cols near me, so it was a no go.
> 
> Still, I liked the idea, but came up with a type of target more easily found in my part of the World...or in any part of the country... Trig Points.
> 
> ...


I live not far from a trig point it's on a mountain not the easiest place to access.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (26 Dec 2021)

Trig point on Peddars way in Norfolk


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2021)

Biker man said:


> I live not far from a trig point it's on a mountain not the easiest place to access.


If it were easy, everyone would be doing it.
_We chose, not because they are easy, but because they are hard, because that goal will serve to organize and measure the best of our energies and skills, because that challenge is one that we are willing to accept, one we are unwilling to postpone, and one which we intend to win, and the others, too._


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 423556
> 
> 
> My only Trig Point on yesterday’s ride, near Massingham.
> ...





Tim Bennet. said:


> View attachment 623637
> 
> 
> Trig point on Peddars way in Norfolk


Are these the same one? 🤔


----------



## Tim Bennet. (26 Dec 2021)

> Are these the same one?


I should think so.


----------



## Biker man (26 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> If it were easy, everyone would be doing it.
> _We chose, not because they are easy, but because they are hard, because that goal will serve to organize and measure the best of our energies and skills, because that challenge is one that we are willing to accept, one we are unwilling to postpone, and one which we intend to win, and the others, too._


Blimey it's a trig point not going to Mars.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Dec 2021)

Sunday 26th
Not the usual criteria for in here

This was part of my ‘cross-country’ run-route to work
I used to run up the right-hand side of this hedgerow, then followed the line of the houses in the distance, to come out by Stanley Hall (& the Hospice)
Then the ‘Eastern Relief Road’ & all of the houses happened






Following the hedge; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2402505



This was the top portion of the track, before the distant houses; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2402521


And, at the top, by the access to Stanley Hall, & Wakefield Hospice
I used to leave/join the track where the black tubes protecting the plants are, the broken gate has been like that since at least 1997






Hiding here, in the trees; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/994575


And, the white building is; 
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/994537
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/994543
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ll-stanley-and-outwood-east-ward#.YcsuDGDP3IU


----------



## Mr Celine (29 Dec 2021)

I took a walk up to my nearest trig point last week to inspect the damage from storm Arwen. The last hundred metres took nearly half an hour as the plantation near the top had suffered some serious devastation. 
This is the view from the top looking back down the 'path' -





And this is the poor trig point, which suffered a glancing blow -





...and is now a bit squint.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Dec 2021)

Wednesday 29th

Carlton Street
Castleford

_Trevelyan House_
1890











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/532513

_The Market Hall_






Both of the date-stones are identical






In a way, this is curious, as he left the town as soon as he could
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Moore







*Edit @ 14:32*
Not far to my left, as I took the Market Hall images, the old Library is still there (not sure if it's still operating?), with the old Market Hall too (as a shell)
On its facade is a blue plaque to a local VC winner

http://victoriacross.moonfruit.com/...Q-txg9rJgsO4ErJp6Cke2KtNpNHFxxo6bDW6y305gkJuY


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10213302021657337&set=a.10213169383541467


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10213302019137274&set=a.10213169383541467


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2021)

One I have been meaning to do for ages , All Saints Church in Grafham complete with two nice stonemasons marks as well.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Dec 2021)

From my files

_Moss Moor/Windy Hill_
(near jct22/M62)
My Octavia estate, unsuccessfully, attempts to hide behind the stone

Thursday 20th April 2017







Seen from the other side; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3516630


And rejoining the M62, note the cattle-grids!
I believe the only others in the UK, are somewhere on the M6


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Dec 2021)

From my files

28th July 2019












View: https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid=10214352081988189&set=a.10214084142529870

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5746870

Sister Minnie Wood, who held & comforted Spindler, as she lay dying, was also from Wakefield
I'm sure, that in a book I recently bought, it states that Wood was awarded the Military Medal, for her part in the conflict

https://greenhowards.org.uk/announc...9gnJpv4Hm_pqEJBcdf0X3WObJhTtdOjcE2oIStyigI-CU
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nellie_Spindler?
https://www.wakefieldexpress.co.uk/...wakefield-nurse-who-died-passchendaele-298909
https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/new...d-full-military-honours-passchendaele-1772631


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Dec 2021)

From my files

Sunday 28th July 2019

What came first
The Socialist newspaper, or the street-name?

(off) Doncaster Road/A638
Belle-Vue
Wakefield

Or, even the cycling clubs?






http://www.calderclarion.co.uk/
https://clarioncc.org/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Dec 2021)

Back to work today, having had 2 days-off (worked; 23rd/24th/25th/26th/27th/28th)
My next day-off is Sunday 9th, I think

So, the reason for writing this, is.............
Hopefully, there'll be a trip out

I'm thinking about Lincoln, as we've not been for at least 25 years (maybe closer to 30?)
Obviously, there'll be lots of photographs, if we go
(or from wherever we go)


----------



## Badger_Boom (2 Jan 2022)

Spotted this well worn benchmark on a corner of a roadside barn at Prattshayes Farm, Littleham (SY024807).


----------



## Badger_Boom (3 Jan 2022)

A couple more from our continuing Devon adventure. Rather than the usual bench mark, I spotted a flush bracket on the north-east abutment of Kersbrook Lane bridge.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2022)

A Monument to the Civil War on Barnes Meadow alongside Bedford Road, Hamtun.
It's not marked on the OS or Google maps and I can't find any history on the site. It's very overgrown but before it was, I couldn't find a a plaque or anything else concerning its details. 





The arrow is to the Monument location. The red/green blob is where the pillbox is posted a short while ago.


----------



## Drago (5 Jan 2022)

Ive cycled past that pillbox many a time going to and from the Volvo dealer. I'll have to investigate next time.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jan 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Back to work today, having had 2 days-off (worked; 23rd/24th/25th/26th/27th/28th)
> My next day-off is Sunday 9th, I think
> 
> So, the reason for writing this, is.............
> ...



It's going to be different destinations, somewhere within (the south-western portion) West Yorkshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jan 2022)

Friday 7th

‘H. Gwynne Jones’ building
Pinderfields General Hospital
Wakefield

I’ve worked here for almost 25years, & visited ‘HGJ’ a lot over that time
Until yesterday, l had no idea that this blocked up doorway, & date-stone existed

It’s located beyond the container pods, which are part of our COVID swabbing centre















It’s the only building left on the site that dates back to when it was the ‘*West Riding Pauper Lunatic Asylum’ *
Aka; ‘Stanley Royd’

https://www.countyasylums.co.uk/stanley-royd-wakefield/

*Edited; Saturday 8th @ 09:45*
One of the other staff (who has been there a lot longer than me) added this one onto FaceBook, after l added mine into an album
No age (even approximate) given


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jan 2022)

Sunday 9th
*1. *

The first indication, in the village, of the accepted pronunciation
Britannia Road/Kiln Lane junction
Slaithwaite


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jan 2022)

Sunday 9th
*2.*

Railway Station
Slaithwaite
Bridge over Crimble Bank

The ironwork is on the approach onto the Leeds/Huddersfield bound platform























The iron-works are on the access, at the very left edge of the photograph; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/556760
Seen from the southern side; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5971504


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jan 2022)

Sunday 9th
*3. *

Huddersfield Narrow Canal
Slaithwaite












Looking towards me; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2198
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4631386

http://www.penninewaterways.co.uk/huddersfield/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jan 2022)

Sunday 9th
*4.*

_National School_
Old Bank
Slaithwaite










https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...uneral-parlour-colne-valley-ward#.YdsPxdHP3IU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/882867


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jan 2022)

Sunday 9th
*5.*

Manchester Road/A62
Meltham

*



*


https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101217291-7-miles-post-colne-valley-ward#.YdsRANHP3IU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6072209


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jan 2022)

Sunday 9th
*6.*

Oliver Lane 
(off) Market Place
Marsden












https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/847624


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jan 2022)

Sunday 9th
*7.*

Mechanics Institute
Peel Street
Marsden











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101274926-mechanics-institute-colne-valley-ward
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6894207


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jan 2022)

Sunday 9th
*8.*

'_Tunnel End'_
Huddersfield Narrow Canal
Marsden

Apologies, it wasn't good weather by this time of the day















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...e-canal-tunnel-colne-valley-ward#.YdsTftHP3IU
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-at-se-039-119-colne-valley-ward#.YdsTJdHP3IU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6697871
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/145696

https://www.standedge.co.uk/The-Standedge-Tunnels.html
http://www.forgottenrelics.co.uk/tunnels/standedge.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jan 2022)

Sunday 9th
*9.*

Railway tunnels, & River Colne Aquaduct
'Tunnel End'
Marsden













https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-tunnel-portal-colne-valley-ward#.YdsVpNHP3IU
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101266900-aqueduct-and-weir-colne-valley-ward#.YdsVrtHP3IU

Seen from above; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/827009
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3576994

https://www.standedge.co.uk/The-Standedge-Tunnels.html
http://www.forgottenrelics.co.uk/tunnels/standedge.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jan 2022)

Sunday 9th
*10.*

_Gods Own County_
Grains Bar
Oldham Road/A672






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4387870


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jan 2022)

Sunday 9th
*11.*

Oxygrain Bridge
A672
This section runs between jct22/M62 & Ripponden (it's the road seen to the north of the M62, where Stotts Hall Farm, stands between the carriageways)











The old Pack-Horse bridge











The 'new' bridge, dates to the 1790s, & 'Turn-PIking'

https://ancientmonuments.uk/104028-oxygrains-packhorse-bridge-rishworth-ripponden#.YdsZ0dHP3IU
https://www.calderdale.gov.uk/envir...ments/monuments-full.jsp?propno=HSK5NQDWL2000

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/197415
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1177906


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jan 2022)

Sunday 9th
*11.*

_Boothwood Reservoir Dam_
from Moselden Lane (*1*)
This is the reservoir that can be seen north of the M62, by Stotts Hall Farm, where the carriagways divide, caused by the geology of the area









https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4389098
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1160207

http://www.calderdalecompanion.co.uk/ph271.html


*1. *I followed this lane along, it gets interesting, when it becomes Smithy Lane, after the junction with Withens End Lane
Dropping down to the bottom of the valley, it gets very narrow, with stone setts!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jan 2022)

Sunday 9th
*12.*

Junction of A58/Oldham Road & A6113/Elland Road
Ripponden












https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4389150
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...te-the-golden-lion-inn-ripponden#.YdseddHP3IU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jan 2022)

Sunday 9th
*13.*







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...outh-of-ringstone-royd-ripponden#.YdshzdHP3IU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6745322


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jan 2022)

Sunday 9th
*14. *

_'Scammonden Bridge'_
Carrying the A6114/Saddleworth Road, over the M62

The fencing is a lot higher than the last time I drove over it; see thumbnail (July 2005)
There's emergency phones at both ends, but I have no idea if they're direct-dial to 999, or to the Samaritans??

When the bridge opened in 1970. it was the longest single-span non-suspension bridge in the world
It's still the longest concrete arch bridge in the UK










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scammonden_Bridge

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2048953
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/860645


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jan 2022)

Wednesday 12th
*1.*

Old Post Office/Telephone Exchange
Assembly Street
(Exchange Street, ahead, where the Skoda is parked)
Normanton

Now flats










https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1415250
http://britishpostofficearchitects.weebly.com/normanton.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jan 2022)

Wednesday 12th
*2.*

_'Bankers Draught’_
High Street
Normanton

An excellent play on words, as this building was originally the_ Midland Bank _(subsequently the HSBC), after closure as that (*1*), it was reopened as a bar named the_ ‘Ole Int Wall_’ (*2*)






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1961432

*1.* We had 4 other banks in the town!
All went during the fashion for internet banking, driven more by the Banks themselves, that customers?
(or opening hours were reduced, & made unviable, for a lot of account-holders?)
Barclays (now flats)
TSB (empty)
Yorkshire (empty)
Halifax (still open.... for now)

*2.* March 2016, still with the Midland Logo, but it's the bar


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid=10207756767949460&set=a.10206883847206987


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jan 2022)

I'd taken my mother to a Hospital appointment in Leeds, & it would be about 1 & 1/2 hours, so Amelia & myself took a little trip, then went back for her

Friday 21st
*1.*

_The Mansion_
Roundhay Park
Leeds

It's one of the largest public parks in Europe, & allegedly the biggest public park in England





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101375153-the-mansion-hotel-roundhay-ward
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1440759
Blue plaque; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6585302


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jan 2022)

Friday 21st
*2. *
_
Barrans Fountain_
Roundhay Park
Leeds 

It's one of the largest public parks in Europe, & allegedly the biggest public park in England
*




*
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101256170-barrans-fountain-roundhay-ward#.YesQNXrP3IU
The reason for the name is; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4651550
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roundhay_Park


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jan 2022)

Friday 21st
*3.*

_The ‘Grass-Track' (_riding & running)
Roundhay Park
Leeds






It's the home of the; https://westridingtrackleague.com/about-wrtl/

From my files
2009 season





Steve Barnes, who was (& probably still is?) a very good CX rider, who used to wear the colours of ACE Racing Team
(same as Tim Gould & David Baker, before their Peugeot days)





@DCLane 
A junior (at that time) '_thorper _to the rear?








https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6585300?mobile=0


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jan 2022)

Friday 21st 
*4.*

Harehills Road
(at junction with Roundhay Road)
Harehills 
Leeds


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jan 2022)

Friday 21st
*5.* 

Apologies, this ought to have been number 1, but I forgot that daughter took it, & emailed it to me


_Timble Beck Bridge_
East Street 
Leeds

It's on the 'new' road that starts at Smeaton Viaduct & heads to the north of the Aire
East Street continues to come out by the Parish Church, with the other 1/2 of the split joining Marsh Lane, to pass under the railway viaduct 

Here's a blast from Leeds forgotten past. 
This is the only surviving bridge from the East Street/Timble beck. These metal bridges were made at Steander Foundries on East Street. Steander is a part of old Leeds that has vanished off the map altogether. I think most people would struggle to tell you where it was these days. Steander is a Norse word that means 'A stoney place'

*The eagle eyed can spot this old bridge between some bushes in the middle of this roundabout here*
https://www.instantstreetview.com/@53.793337,-1.530839,290.6h,1.91p,1z,1Ligd6oLeJF3b6c7GHIUbg






https://www.leodis.net/viewimage/71018
https://www.leodis.net/viewimage/71013

View: https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid=10203562129746660&set=gm.635176389914135




Then (1950s?) & Now


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Friday 21st
> *5.*
> 
> Apologies, this ought to have been number 1, but I forgot that daughter took it, & emailed it to me
> ...



If ever you're in Whitelocks yard, near the top bar, there's a manhole cover made at "Steander Iron Foundry, East Street, Leeds".


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> If ever you're in Whitelocks yard, near the top bar, there's a manhole cover made at "Steander Iron Foundry, East Street, Leeds".


I certainly know of _Whitelocks_, but haven't been in for about 15 years


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jan 2022)

I'll be having another trip to York, on Friday morning, with daughter

I have my eye on a few for this page
Time allowing, of course!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jan 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'll be having another trip to York, on Friday morning, with daughter
> 
> I have my eye on a few for this page
> Time allowing, of course!!



Friday 28th
*1.*

_"Shh!, don't tell everyone!"_
'Secret Nuclear Bunker'
Monument Close
Acomb
York
























https://www.english-heritage.org.uk/visit/places/york-cold-war-bunker/

https://her.york.gov.uk/Monument/MYO2811
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/York_Cold_War_Bunker
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5372312
https://www.yorkpress.co.uk/news/13...s-after-the-testing-of-the-first-atomic-bomb/
https://www.kromek.com/blog/york-nuclear-bunker-a-great-day-out-about-nuclear-war/

It's not that secret!!






*EDIT @ 12:37*
En-route to the Severus Tower, we drove past the end of Windmill Rise, with Holgate Windmill on it
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2836001

We've visited it before (& been up it!), but 'off-hand', I'm not sure if it features in this thread?
If not, should I add it, as a 'memory'?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jan 2022)

Friday 28th
*2. *

_John Burrill Homes
Water End_
Clifton
York



























https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5484352
https://her.york.gov.uk/Designation/DYO249


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Feb 2022)

Wednesday 2nd

_Pinderfields General Hospital_
Wakefield
Circa 06:15

Rowan House
Which was Trust HQ, before the new PFI build was competed (2010)

Originally built as part of the 'Stanley Royd' complex (the old _West Riding Pauper Lunatic Asylum_)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Feb 2022)

We're going away for an over-night stay 'next weekend'
Suggestions included; Leicester, Whitby, Morecambe

I'll still feel like I'm performing missionary work, as we're heading over the frontier, into the Lancastrian wastelands


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Feb 2022)

York tomorrow, possibly 

Although this trip will give me more time to get away from the city itself, & maybe over to Stamford Bridge (not enough time there on my last visit, when l took/collected the BWSOW)
Plus, hopefully; 
Kiplingcotes
Malton
Easingwold
And a few others


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Feb 2022)

Monday 7th
*1.*

_Skip Bridge_
River Nidd
A59 (between York & Knaresborough)











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...rk-road-over-river-nidd-wilstrop#.YgFqbpbP3IU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2097996


There is also this, now dry, set of arches partially hidden


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Feb 2022)

Monday 7th
*2.*

_Corn Mill_
Stamford Bridge
East Riding of Yorkshire






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...er-river-derwent-stamford-bridge#.YgFrxpbP3IU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1798841


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Feb 2022)

Monday 7th
*3.*

_Railway Station & Viaduct_
Stamford Bridge
East Riding

The Station front (now a social club/youth centre)*









*






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...on-and-platforms-stamford-bridge#.YgFsqZbP3IU
http://www.disused-stations.org.uk/s/stamford_bridge/index.shtml
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2319808

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101083841-stamford-bridge-railway-viaduct-kexby#.YgFt8pbP3IU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Feb 2022)

Monday 7th
*4.*

_Old Bridge_
River Derwent
Stamford Bridge
East Riding

*




*
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...er-river-derwent-stamford-bridge#.YgFud5bP3IU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2529345
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6116938


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Feb 2022)

Monday 7th
*5.*

_Memorial Stone_
Main Street/A166
Stamford Bridge
East Riding











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/723683


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Feb 2022)

Monday 7th
*6.*

_Milestone_
'Garrowby Hill'/A166

This is close to the summit, on the south-side of the road
Thankfully, traffic was fairly light this morning, which allowed the chance to stop on the uphill verge






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6126407


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Feb 2022)

Monday 7th
*7.*

_Commerce House_
WheelGate
Malton






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3344491


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Feb 2022)

Monday 7th
*8.*

Junction of NewGate & Market Place
Malton

*




*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Feb 2022)

Monday 7th
*9.*


_Leeds House_
(opposite 'Commerce House')
WheelGate
Malton

Yes, that's my travel-stained Kodiaq in the picture


*




*

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3256973


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Feb 2022)

Monday 7th
*10.*

_Castle Howard Railway Station_
Castle Howard Station Road
(off the A64)
Just east of Whitwell-on-the-Hill












https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...use-and-platform-cottage-welburn#.YgF1H5bP3IU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3147558
http://www.disused-stations.org.uk/c/castle_howard/index.shtml
'Holiday apartment' available; https://castlehowardstation.com/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Feb 2022)

Monday 7th
*11.*

_Kirkham Priory & Bridge_
Onhams Lane
Kirkham
Off the A64
(opposite Whitwell-on-the-Hill)
















ay



















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101149116-kirkham-priory-westow#.YgF2N5bP3IU
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101149117-kirkham-bridge-whitwell-on-the-hill#.YgItEZbP3IU
https://www.english-heritage.org.uk/visit/places/kirkham-priory/
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1605571
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5521224

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101149076-kirkham-manor-farmhouse-westow


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Feb 2022)

Monday 8th

_Crompton-Parkinson’s_ Clock (the electrical company)
(on a modern tower)
Netherfield Road
Guiseley






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6609978
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3754923

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crompton_Parkinson


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Feb 2022)

Wednesday 9th
*1.*

_Kings Road Bridge_
Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
(bottom of) Foxholes Lane
Altofts

The dark rectangle in the distance is a truck on the M62, travelling west (between jcts 31 & 30)





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4157654

Hidden from view, but approximately where the red barge is, there's a filled in/'stopped' lock that allowed cross-traffic with the River Calder
It's a heck of a difference, maybe 25 feet, at normal water levels!

The M62 bridge, can be seen in the background
This is where the truck came off, a few months ago
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3278080
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6717586

The Lock into the River, can be seen on this 1905 OS; https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=17&lat=53.71685&lon=-1.43361&layers=168&b=1


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Feb 2022)

Wednesday 9th
*2.*

_Fairies Hill Viaduct_
Fairies Hill Cut
Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
Whitwood

Now home to; http://www.fairies-hill-moorings.co.uk/index.html






Built in 1840, designed by George Stephenson (father of Robert; designer of '_The Rocket'_ locomotive)
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-viaduct-at-se-392-248-normanton#.YgUn4ZbP3IU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2723565


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Feb 2022)

Wednesday 9th
*3.*

_NewLands Hall Stable-Block_
NewLands Woods
NewLands Lane
Altofts-cum-NewLands






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...hall-newland-with-woodhouse-moor#.YgUvSpbP3IU
https://stanleyhistoryonline.com/newland-estate
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2416200

The approach to it, & most of the way through NewLands Woods was fine, with just a few greasy sections, on the approach from 'Stanley Ferry'
The Stables are to my left, just after the precariously leaning tree



And as for the exit from the Woods.........................
A lot of farm traffic has chewed it up, & there's a bit of 'run-off..............
I rode through just where a tyre-track is descernible, by the drinks can

Yes!, my feet stayed dry


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Feb 2022)

Friday 11th
*1.*

An unusual ‘lantern roof’
(off) Jin Whin Hill
Methley/Castleford

I wonder if it's illuminated at night?

I pass this a lot, but I'm normally in the car










It's to the east of the 'red road' between the railway & Methley Road (A6032)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/showmap.php?gridref=SE4125


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Feb 2022)

Friday 11th
*2.*

_Methley South Station_
Now a private house & restored
Accessed off Barnsdale Road/A639

Built for the _Methley Joint Railway, _otherwise known as the ‘_Lancashire & Yorkshire, Great Northern and North Eastern Railway’









_



September 1958
Note the brick building closest to the camera, on the left, still remains in use to this day
_











Taken from one of my books



_

http://lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Lofthouse Outwood.htm#Methley South Joint Station L&Y GNR NER
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3467423
The buildings can be seen over the bridge; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3467423



From another book
The ‘Closure’ notice is up


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Feb 2022)

Friday 11th
_3._

Further along the ‘_Castleford Greenway’_
Which leads to Bottomboat, along the trackbed of the old _Methley Joint Railway, _officially known as the ‘_Lancashire & Yorkshire, Great Northern and North Eastern Railway’_






WaterGate/Newmarket Lane can be seen behind (white house)





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2014321
https://www.cyclecityconnect.co.uk/our-routes/castleford-to-wakefield-greenway/
https://www.sustrans.org.uk/our-blo...-of-the-castleford-greenway-officially-opens/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Feb 2022)

> We're going away for an over-night stay 'next weekend'
> Suggestions included; Leicester, Whitby, Morecambe
> 
> I'll still feel like I'm performing missionary work, as we're heading over the frontier, into the Lancastrian wastelands


It was via a nicely circuitous route
Apologies, there's not as many photographs as I wanted, because location/weather/time didn't really allow for them

Saturday 12th
*1.*

KirkGate
Otley

I’d have thought it’s a reasonably wealthy town, so could afford more?






It's not far from the pelican crossing, & on the right, as we look at the photograph; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6660540


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Feb 2022)

Saturday 12th
*2.*

Bolton Abbey Station
Embsay & Bolton Abbey Steam Railway
A59 (between Bolton Abbey & Skipton)

Within the 'station yard' area, as you leave to rejoin the





Practically opposite the 'Yard' gates
*




*
Slow; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6116428
https://www.embsayboltonabbeyrailway.org.uk/your-visit/bolton-abbey-station

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1133355


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Feb 2022)

Saturday 12th
*3. *
_
Regal Cinema_ (as was)
Keighley Road
Skipton






http://cinematreasures.org/theaters/6237
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4960706


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Feb 2022)

Saturday 12th
*4. *

_The Black Horse_
High Street 
Skipton

















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101301619-the-black-horse-public-house-skipton
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/497147


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Feb 2022)

Saturday 12th
*5.*

Sorry!, this ought to have been number 2, then they would be in 'journey sequence'








It can just be seen, behind the closest parked car; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1177236
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1177213


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Feb 2022)

Saturday 12th
*6.* 

_Mill Bridge Gallery_
Mill Bridge
Skipton
















It's out of shot, to the photographers right, on the other side of the road; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5677058
http://www.millbridgegallery.co.uk/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Feb 2022)

Saturday 12th
*7. *

_Milestone _
Coniston Cold
A65










The old position, before the barn renovation; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2060572


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Feb 2022)

Saturday 12th
*8. 
*
_The Cross-Keys_
East Marton
A59 (built as the 'York - Lancaster Turn-Pike')

Now, like many pubs, sadly closed





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/60164

The_ Leeds & Liverpool Canal_ is a better known feature here, due to the bridge that carries the A59 over it
I didn't photograph it this time, as;
*1.* It was widdling it down
*2*. I think I've featured it before, as a '_From My Files_'?

Skipton is to the right of frame; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6469141


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Feb 2022)

Saturday 12th
*9.*

_Foulridge Tunnel Mouth_
Leeds & Liverpool Canal
Foulridge
Lancashire
















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...rthern-entrance-to-foulridge-tunnel-foulridge
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5729925

This is a cafe now; https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101073361-canal-warehouse-foulridge#.YglOs5bP3IU
Tunnel behind the photographer; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5767798
http://www.penninewaterways.co.uk/ll/ll48.htm


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Feb 2022)

Saturday 12th
*10.*

_The Craven Heifer Inn_
Colne Road/A56
Kelbrook
Lancashire

Our overnight accomodation





We stayed in _'The Lodge'_, to the rear of the Inn itself, but meals were served in the main building






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1149694
http://www.thecravenheiferinn.co.uk/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Feb 2022)

Sunday 13th
*11.*

_The Panopticon_
School Lane
Wycoller
Lancashire

I did have plans to park here, & walk down to the abandoned village in the bottom of the valley, but the weather was dreadful
It was a struggle for SWMBO to even open the car-door, due to the wind, so we'll make plans to revisit & go down to the village another time (it's probably been 25 years since we were last down there)























https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/7035362


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Feb 2022)

Monday 14th

Cemetery Road
(off Fulford Road/A19)
York


----------



## Badger_Boom (14 Feb 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Wednesday 9th
> *3.*
> 
> _NewLands Hall Stable-Block_
> ...


I'm not entirely sure but I think that the Newlands Hall stables were at risk from the now cancelled Phase 2b of HS2.


Richard A Thackeray said:


> Friday 11th
> *1.*
> 
> An unusual ‘lantern roof’
> ...


I have no idea if it's illuminated but I have sampled their wares many times (and occaionally the neighbouring sandwich shop) in my misspent youth. I also used to drive that way a lot when I used to commute from Pontefract to Leeds by car until I learned to love the train.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Feb 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> I'm not entirely sure but I think that the Newlands Hall stables were at risk from the now cancelled Phase 2b of HS2.


They were at risk, yes, & so was a renovated house adjacent to it

Surprisingly there's no photograph of it on Geograph, & I don't have an image either, but if you scroll down to *Entrance Into The Estate, From* *The Altofts Side*. the picture above the title shows the renovated house in the distance
https://stanleyhistoryonline.com/newland-estate


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Feb 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Wednesday 29th
> 
> Carlton Street
> Castleford
> ...



Tuesday 15th
*1.*

The side door to _Trevelyan House_, from Commercial Street


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Feb 2022)

Tuesday 15th
*2.*

(new) Cast ‘bollard’
(junction of Beancroft Road & Cambridge Street
Castleford






It's by the renovated underpass to the (rebuilt) railway station


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Feb 2022)

Tuesday 15th
*3.*

_Kirkthorpe Weir_
River Calder

Lower water levels than l expected







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101200709-kirkthorpe-weir-and-sluice-gates-warmfield-cum-heath

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3033312


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Feb 2022)

Possibly a trip to Whitby tomorrow, after dropping daughter off at Uni, instead of just coming back home?
(she's there 11:00 - 16:00)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Feb 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Possibly a trip to Whitby tomorrow, after dropping daughter off at Uni, instead of just coming back home?
> (she's there 11:00 - 16:00)


I did, but there's not a lot to upload, due to traffic & the weather

Sadly, she told me that she was finishing at 14:00, so I only had about an hour there
Still, it's better than not going!!

Monday 28th
*1.*

Milepost
SalterGate
Not far from the site of the legendary (& sadly missed) _SalterGate Inn _
A169







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6049380


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Feb 2022)

Monday 28th
*2.*

'_Through The Station Doors'_
Whitby
(North Eastern Railway, originally)

We have a Frank Meadow Sutcliffe sepia/B&W print of almost this image
Todays is far more evocative than any l’ve taken the past, due to the Boat being there






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2583996

It's in the 'front parlour', with date of September 1895
Thus, it was taken only 4 years before our house was built
https://www.sutcliffe.gallery/photo_3198014.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Feb 2022)

Monday 28th 
*3.*

_HSBC _
New Quay Street
Whitby

*




*


The entrance is at the junction with BaxterGate

*



*

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...cluding-harbour-view-cafe-whitby#.Yh0dCqvP3IU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6858381


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Feb 2022)

Monday 28th
*4.* 

_Swing-Bridge_
Bridge Street
Whitby

Built in 1908

















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1418281
https://www.visitwhitby.com/blog/whitby-swing-bridge/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Feb 2022)

Monday 28th
*5.*

_Fish-Wife_
New Quay Road
Whitby


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Feb 2022)

Monday 28th 
*6.*

_The Bridge-Ender_
Bridge Street
Whitby
*









*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Feb 2022)

Monday 28th
*7.*

_The Dolphin_
Bridge Street 
Whitby








And a logical guide to coffee






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5135368


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Feb 2022)

Monday 28th
*8.*

_The Old Town Hall_
Market Place
Whitby







This is on _The Old Silver Grid _(building behind white van)





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101261706-old-town-hall-whitby#.Yh0gzavP3IU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6029490


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Feb 2022)

Monday 28th
*9.*

_Loggerheads Yard_
New Quay Street to BaxterGate
Whitby






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2062392
The BaxterGate access is to the left of the _'Old Smuggler'_; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4121655


The headroom is very restricted at that end, & bears the adage; '*Duck Or Grouse!'*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Feb 2022)

Monday 28th
*10.*

_Old Post Office_
BaxterGate
Whitby











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1969984


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Feb 2022)

Monday 28th
*11.*


_Milepost_
Guisborough Road/A171
Newholm
Whitby
*




*
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6043986


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Feb 2022)

Monday 28th
*12.*

_Milepost_
Barton Hill
(just off) A64
Malton


*



*

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...he-c61-road-whitwell-on-the-hill#.Yh0loavP3IU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6099269


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Mar 2022)

Monday 28th
*13.*

I missed this one, chronologically, it should be number_ 11_

I'll presume that this must be the only(?) Art-Deco/British Moderne building in the town
Wellington Road
Whitby

_




_
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4121679

http://rawclub.co.uk/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Mar 2022)

Monday 7th
*1.*

_‘Ghost Sign_’
Sainsburys Local
Fulford Road
York






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1154842


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Mar 2022)

Monday 7th
*2.

Thrisk*??

Apologies For Quality

(I presume it tried to focus on the car?)
Junction of St Maurice’s Road, GoodramGate, MonkGate, & Lord Mayors Walk
York
I can’t believe, on all of my trips along this road, l’ve never noticed this mid-spelling


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Mar 2022)

Monday 7th
*3.*

Wasn’t sure where to insert these?
I presume they’re ’_Gate Guardians_’ rather than operational?

_Imphal Barracks_
Fulford Road 
York






Scorpion??






Turreted variant of a Ferret(?) 
Alvis Saladin(?)






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1744968


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2022)

St Michael's church


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Mar 2022)

Wednesday 9th
*1.*

Selby Road/A19
Fulford
York
Stationary, in traffic (circa 08:20)








http://www.battlefieldsofbritain.co.uk/battle_fulford_1066.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Mar 2022)

Monday 7th
*2.*

The _Minster_
From Lord Mayors Walk
York






https://yorkminster.org/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Mar 2022)

Monday 7th
*3.*

And just over my right shoulder is..........
_St John University_
Lord Mayors Walk
York






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-college-building-guildhall-ward#.YinFBonP3IU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4162824
https://www.yorksj.ac.uk/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Mar 2022)

Wednesday 9th
*4.*

'Strawberry Fields Cafe'
Crockey Hill
Selby Road/A19 (less than a mile, south of where the A19 intersects with the A64)
York

En-route back to York, in the afternoon, we (wife finished at dinner-time & came for the ride) went a different way (*1*) & decided to try & get some food whilst out
We drove along the M62, to jct 34 (Whitley Bridge/A19) & headed north
There was nothing apparent between there & Selby, I did ask whilst we were in Selby itself

We saw this, & decided to take a chance
It's basic, but with a fairly wide menu
We'd go again!!!











https://www.facebook.com/Strawberry-Fields-Cafe-247541255423281/

*1. *Normally I travel; M62 > A1 > A64 > A19/Fulford Road.............. if at that side of York

Sometimes, when not as pushed for time, I'll drive; Castleford > Barnsdale Road > 'Mary Pannall' > Peckfield Bar > HookMoor > 'Crooked Billet'/Saxton > Towton > Tadcaster > join A64


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2022)

Rhyl council office


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Mar 2022)

Thursday 10th 
*1. *

Someone can’t spell!

Main Street/A19
Fulford 
York


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Mar 2022)

Thursday 10th
*2.*

_‘Elizabethan House’_
Main Street
Wheldrake
York











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...nd-elizabethan-cottage-wheldrake#.Yin8KmSnyEc

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/353811?mobile=0


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Mar 2022)

Thursday 10th
*3.*
_
‘The Old Post Office’_
Main Street
Wheldrake
York






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101296829-the-post-office-wheldrake#.YioANmSnyEc

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/353796


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Mar 2022)

Thursday 10th
*3.*

_’Alice Hawthorne’_
Main Street
Wheldrake
York


There is (or was) another by the same name, in Nun Monkton, off the A59, west of York
I seem to recall that the name was that of the local landowners Mistress?
















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/353788 

*EDIT @ 18:47 *
The Nun Monckton pub; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5928389
AND, I stand corrected on my memory of the reason for the name; https://www.lyonandturnbull.com/news/article/Horse-racing/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Mar 2022)

Thursday 10th 
*4.*

_Caffe Valeria_
Main Street 
Wheldrake 
York






https://caffevaleria.com/


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2022)

Ridden and driven past this benchmark on Presthaven railway bridge loads and never noticed it before this morning.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Mar 2022)

Thursday 10th
*5.*

_Church Cottage_
Main Street
Wheldrake
York







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101148484-church-cottage-wheldrake#.YipGBYnP3IU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Mar 2022)

Thursday 10th
*6.*

_Church of St Helen_
Main Street 
Wheldrake
York







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101148480-church-of-saint-helen-wheldrake#.YipI04nP3IU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/353818


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2022)

Cairn marking the route of the Pennine Way on Kinder Scout. I know personally it’s been there over 40:years at least. Not a temporary structure.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Mar 2022)

A well maintained Trig Point, including the top cap on Cannock Chase, today.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Mar 2022)

I’ve come up with a plan for the next time l’m in York, & between dropping daughter off & picking her up
I’ll be using this book (my edition is almost 20 years old)








It’s stated at 3.5 miles, all within 1/4 mile of ‘The Shambles'
I’ve walked a few of them, but not a lot

http://secretyork.com/snickelways/


Mindst you, there’ll be a lot more than the usual 10 - 15 images, that I upload to this thread from each trip, taken


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2022)

New to me Benchmark in Little Brington last House on the right heading towards Great Brington .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Mar 2022)

Thursday 17th
*1.*

Ghost ‘_Foden’_ sign
(ex) Pelican Engineering
Wakefield Road (A61)
At junction with Wood Lane (‘Jaw-Bones’)
Rothwell












The building is behind the photographer
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/507271


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Mar 2022)

Thursday 17th
*2.*

NHS benches
Leeds Road (A61)
(at junction with Potovens Lane)
Lofthouse Gate
Wakefield

There are 2 identical benches, this is the left one






Peter Tomlinson hasn’t run that as a Post Office for (l’d reckon) 25 years!

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/760024


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2022)

Came across this old thread on a local site.
https://www.secretleeds.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=5808&sid=a0ef776dd024c5af7c8d52f3c118fda9


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Came across this old thread on a local site.
> https://www.secretleeds.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=5808&sid=a0ef776dd024c5af7c8d52f3c118fda9


Ahh, good old _Secret Leeds_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Mar 2022)

Monday 21st

I know that the bridge sides have been painted for a few weeks, but this afternoon was the first time l’d seen this sigh

I’d ridden home along the river (Calder) banking & through NewLands Woods, as it had dried out nicely, even since last Thursday








I took mine from the other side;
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/366371


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Mar 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I’ve come up with a plan for the next time l’m in York, & between dropping daughter off & picking her up
> I’ll be using this book (my edition is almost 20 years old)
> 
> View attachment 635180
> ...



I got a copy of that in 85.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Mar 2022)

Kinder Low (2077ft) trig point


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Mar 2022)

Wednesday 23rd

En-route back, from delivering the 'BWSOW'
*1.*

Junction of Spring Lane/Wharfe Lane/Moor Lane j
Netherby
(north side of the River Wharfe, from 'Harewood Btidge')

*



*

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/206839


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Mar 2022)

Wednesday 23rd
*2*.

_Milestone_
Harrogate Road/A61
Harewood
100yards north of the A659, to Collingham)





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...e-spring-gardens-garage-harewood#.YjtoRE3P3IU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6069010


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Mar 2022)

Wednesday 23rd
*3.*

_Milestone_
Harewood Road/A659
Collingham

*



*

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...umber-8-langwith-mews-collingham#.YjtpCU3P3IU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2004421


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Mar 2022)

Wednesday 23rd
*4.*

_Milestone_
Wattle Syke/A659
Collingham











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6126509


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Mar 2022)

Morridge Top (staffs.) trig point


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2022)

St Andrews church Barnwell with a clean benchmark and stud


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Mar 2022)

Sunday 27th

En-route, to collecting the BWSOW

*1.*

_Gascoignes Almhouses _(Parlington Estate)
Great North Road (as was)
Aberford
















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ached-wardens-cottage-parlington#.YkCPH4XMLIU
https://parlington.co.uk/structures.lasso?process=3&subProcess=struct13
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/7056475


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Mar 2022)

Sunday 27th
*2*.

Milestone
West Woods Road (at that point)
It runs parallel to the A1, between jcts 44 ('Bramham Cross-Roads') & 45 (Otley/Wetherby/Boston Spa turn-off)
Bramham






The A1 is behind the hedgerow to the right






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/7026938


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Mar 2022)

Sunday 27th
*3.*

Milestone
Wetherby Road/A58 (just north-east of the junction with Wattle Syke)
Collingham






Looking towards Collingham






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6750693


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Mar 2022)

Sunday 27th
*4.*

Milestone
Harewood Avenue/A659
Between Collingham & Harewood Gates/Leeds Road (A61
East Keswick

*



*

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ion-with-lumby-lane-east-keswick#.YkCk34XMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6126546


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Mar 2022)

Sunday 27th 
*5. *
Harewood Hillclimb entrance
Harewood Avenue/A659
Between Collingham & Harewood Gates/Leeds Road (A61
Harewood











https://www.harewoodhill.co.uk/

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5637987
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/137028


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Mar 2022)

Sunday 27th

*6.*
Milestone
Otley Road/A659
Harewood





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ion-with-harrogate-road-harewood#.YkCl7YXMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6520225


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Mar 2022)

Sunday 27th
*7.*
_
Harewood Bridge_
(River Wharfe)
Harewood

Looking from the Harewood/West Yorkshire side, the bridge is the boundary to Dunkeswick/North Yorkshire





Looking downstream






On the 'crest; of the bridge





Looking from the banking, to the east of the bridge
Until this morning, I never knew there was a weir underneath it!







Showing the 1771 widening






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101265837-harewood-bridge-kirkby-overblow#.YkCnk4XMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/366792
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6520215


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Mar 2022)

Another trip to York this morning, but with a 'side-track'

Thursday 31st
*1.*

North of York, on the _East Coast Main Line_
Overton Road
Between Shipton & Skelton
(off the A19)
York

Looking 'north'










They're on the 'Up' & 'Down' linesides









https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/16400
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6709141


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Mar 2022)

Thursday 31st
*2.*

_Milestone_
Shipton
(on the A19)
York






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ction-with-sandhole-lane-shipton#.YkWoCC3MLIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6048664


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Apr 2022)

Friday 1st
*1.*

_The Pontefract Helmet _
Public Library
CornMarket
Pontefract

It was inspired by the famous _Sutton Hoo Helmet_











https://stigolaf.co.uk/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Apr 2022)

Friday 1st
*2.*

_‘Merchants Warehouse’_
(ex ‘Counting House’ pub
Swales Yard
Pontefract







It’s ‘To Let’ again
Though, l dread to think what state it’s in internally by now!






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...wales-yard-pontefract-north-ward#.Ykb9Ii3MLIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/234676

It accesses BeastFair, via the passageway with the white wall; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/241724


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2022)

Trig point in a hedgerow between Carlton and Pavenham. 

Bagged it a few years ago thought I would check it was still there.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Apr 2022)

Saturday 9th

_WB Motors_
Church Lane
Normanton

I've walked/ridden past this intermittently for the past 17 years, but most of the time, there's a car parked in front of the window (be it customer/staff/neighbour)











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/363084
https://wbmotors.wixsite.com/garageservices


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Apr 2022)

Sunday 10th
*1.*

_Harrisons Bridge_
Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
Wakefield

The brown sign is for a ‘feeder’/tributary of the Trans-Pennine Trail’







Looking towards Stanley Ferry & the dual Aquaducts
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1501072?mobile=0


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Apr 2022)

Sunday 10th
*2.*

_'Stanley Ferry'_ Moorings
_Harrisons Bridge_
Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
Wakefield

A Waterboys fan?








View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmyPHfu9c0c


----------



## Badger_Boom (10 Apr 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Friday 1st
> *2.*
> 
> _‘Merchants Warehouse’_
> ...


I did some recording work on this many years ago when it was first restored. The building it’s attached to facing Beastfair is even older although you’d be hard pressed to tell from its much later brick facade.

It’s present condition is the result of a long dispute between the owner and tenant (a brewery chain), exacerbated by an Ill-judged intervention by the local council.


----------



## Badger_Boom (10 Apr 2022)

Here are a couple of War Department boundary markers from Strensall common which an army training area north of York.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Apr 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> I did some recording work on this many years ago when it was first restored. The building it’s attached to facing Beastfair is even older although you’d be hard pressed to tell from its much later brick facade.
> 
> It’s present condition is the result of a long dispute between the owner and tenant (a brewery chain), exacerbated by an Ill-judged intervention by the local council.


I know that _The Malt Shovel_ has a vaulted, medieval, cellar


----------



## Badger_Boom (10 Apr 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I know that _The Malt Shovel_ has a vaulted, medieval, cellar


It’s one of several in the town. I think there’s a book about them, and the HER have surveyed some.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Apr 2022)

@Badger_Boom 

I took this book out of Pontefract Library a few days ago 







What might have been, if successive Councils had been more like York


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Apr 2022)

York again on Saturday 
I’ll see what l can find that l’ve not seen/photographed before


----------



## biggs682 (15 Apr 2022)

Rich pickings from Sherrington earlier today

A clean benchmark on the church and a faceplate on one of the house's .


----------



## Badger_Boom (16 Apr 2022)

I actually found a new (to me) benchmark in York today, which I’d somehow missed despite walking past it almost daily for years. It’s cut into the bricks of a house front at the junction of Farrar Street and Lawrence Street.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Apr 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> York again on Saturday
> I’ll see what l can find that l’ve not seen/photographed before


Saturday 16th

Sorry, only this one

_Thomas Fothergill Almshouses_
Avenue Terrace
(off) Burton Stone Lane
Clifton
York

















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2829467


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Apr 2022)

Tuesday 19th 
*1.*

_’All Out Survival’_
Carlton Street 
Castleford

The towns latest fashions?
Or, maybe the shop names sums up what’s required to live in the area


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Apr 2022)

Tuesday 19th 
*2.*
_
‘The New Albion Picture Palace’_
Albion Street 
Castleford







http://cinematreasures.org/theaters...i8h4VWkw_e4YH9HdB5gZaDch3o_zaYeZ2lWfGGxW-xfwk


https://m.geograph.org.uk/photo/4965660


----------



## DRM (20 Apr 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Tuesday 19th
> *1.*
> 
> _’All Out Survival’_
> ...



I thought that was 3 Cas lasses looking through the left window!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Apr 2022)

DRM said:


> I thought that was 3 Cas lasses looking through the left window!


No!!
Not enough make-up!!


----------



## silvervanplumberman (22 Apr 2022)

I've lived in Uttoxeter most of my life and only noticed this the other day. I think it’s made of a large piece of slate.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2022)

Two new to me benchmarks this morning, first one at All Saints church in Dingley






Next one at St Mary's church in Brampton Ash


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2022)

And a previously mentioned trip point at East Carlton that is well hidden in the hedge.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Sat 23rd
*1. *

Milestone
Doncaster Road/A638
Badsworth

Hidden almost out of site in a 'ditch'












https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5792613


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Sat 23rd
*2.*

_ROC post_
New Road (off the A638 Wakefield - Doncaster road)
Badsworth

Now 'capped'


A good vantage point, for the effect of a nuclear blast on the industries of the Knottingley/Castleford/Pontefract areas





















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/228211
https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/threads/roc-post-badsworth.25420/


----------



## All uphill (23 Apr 2022)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Apr 2022)

Sunday 24th


Spotted whilst taking a leisurely ride home from work

_‘Rockabilly’_
‘Stanley Ferry’ moorings
Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
Stanley
Wakefield

It meant that l had _The Stray Cats_ & _Restless_ playing in my head, for the remainder of the ride home







*EDIT; Friday 29th @ 08:43*
Or something just as good, like this
(Mark Harman, the Restless vocalist/guitarist) plays lead on this)


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qJwft9B48k


----------



## Badger_Boom (29 Apr 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sat 23rd
> *2.*
> 
> _ROC post_
> ...



New Road was on one of my regular circuits as a teenager but I never noticed that.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Apr 2022)

Friday 29
*1.*

Kendell Cycles
(as was)
Middle Oxford Street
Castleford

I have absolutely no idea what it’s going to be converted into






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2014723


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Apr 2022)

Friday 29th
*2.*

Opened as a theatre, later becoming a nightclub (with attached cinema, red brick portion
Station Road (corner with Jessop Street)
Castleford

It’s been ruinous for a long time
The side doors were open, with joiners at work

Castleford Police Station, as was, is just out of shot, to my right
Another victim of 'centralisation', now Havertop (the main Wakefield area station) is about 4 miles out of town






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/532520
http://cinematreasures.org/theaters/6292


----------



## DRM (29 Apr 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> New Road was on one of my regular circuits as a teenager but I never noticed that.



I’ve been past it several times on the bike, the bunker was, I think probably positioned to check fall out from a nuclear attack on both Ferrybridge & Eggborough power stations , as both are in full view from there, I did take a selfie from the bunker and sent it to SWMBO entitled “2 Cold War era relics”


----------



## biggs682 (30 Apr 2022)

A new to me Benchmark at St Mary's church in Keysoe.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 May 2022)

‘Long Weekend’ off now (Sat/Sun/Mon/Tues)
I know l’m off to York on Monday, l’ll see what new sites l can spot

Then, next Friday, it’s a trip to Harrogate, via Wetherby/Spofforth/Follifoot


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2022)

New to me Benchmark this morning on the Fox at Thorpe Waterville


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 May 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> ‘Long Weekend’ off now (Sat/Sun/Mon/Tues)
> I know l’m off to York on Monday, l’ll see what new sites l can spot
> 
> Then, next Friday, it’s a trip to Harrogate, via Wetherby/Spofforth/Follifoot


After dropping daughter off, with several hours to fritter away, I had a pootle around!
Monday 9th
*1. *

_Blue Coat _(an extremely odd street-name!)
Murton Lane
Murton
(off the) Stamford Bridge road/A166
Keep going past the Farming Museum & truck park






It's on the right, near the parked cars
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/498685


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 May 2022)

Monday 9th
*2.*

_Long-Boat Planter_
(junction of) The Square & Viking Road/A166
Stamford Bridge












It can be seen, in the distance, beyond the traffic bollards
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3525863


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 May 2022)

Monday 9th 
*3. *
_Aldby Park Lodge_
Main Street
Buttercrambe






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-lodge-buttercrambe-with-bossall#.YnlZkYzMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4297588

Apparantly, if you read the first segment, Aldby Park is the 'spiritual home' of most of the Worlds finest racehorses!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aldby_Park

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darley_Arabian


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 May 2022)

Monday 9th
*4. *

_Mill Bridge_
River Derwent
Main Street
Buttercrambe














The old Mill & Weir





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...bridge-buttercrambe-with-bossall#.YnlaKYzMLIU
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...e-mill-buttercrambe-with-bossall#.Ynlb9IzMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1568308


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 May 2022)

Monday 9th
*5.*

_Fangfoss Station_
Station Road
Fangfoss (about 1/2 mile west of the village)











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101346458-the-old-railway-station-fangfoss#.YnlcOozMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3578169
http://www.disused-stations.org.uk/f/fangfoss/index.shtml

Now a caravan site; https://fangfosspark.co.uk


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 May 2022)

Monday 9th
*6. *

_AA Box_
(573)
(bottom of) ‘Garrowby Hill’/A166
Bishop Wilton
East Riding of Yorkshire


















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-of-garrowby-lodge-bishop-wilton#.YnlWQ4zMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/821987


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 May 2022)

Monday 9th
*7. *

_Village Sign_
York Road (B1222), at junction with Howden Lane
(opposite York Marina)
Naburn
(between York & Stillingfleet)

When the Ouse floods, it's more a case of '_A Village In A River!_'






It's at the junction to the west of the bridge; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1238521


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 May 2022)

Monday 9th
*8.*

_'Pritchett Chapel_' (named after its architect)
York Cemetery
Cemetery Road
FisherGate
York



























https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101259304-york-cemetery-chapel-fishergate-ward#.YnlAjYzMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4870725






I'm off work Fri 13th - Wed 18th, I'm very tempted to have a trip over!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 May 2022)

Monday 9th
Out of sequence, think of this as _*'5A'*

Memorial_
(top of) ‘Garrowby Hill’
Bishop Wilton
East Riding of Yorkshire











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1838212
http://www.aircrewremembered.com/hodson-alfred.html?msclkid=259bf2eccfca11ecbf71aaa3e1e37164
https://www.yorkshire-aircraft.co.u...html?msclkid=259bacbdcfca11ecb0015892b2c24cd6


----------



## biggs682 (12 May 2022)

A seen before benchmark just along from Bournemouth central pier heading towards Sandbanks.








And the trig post on top of Hengistbury head.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 May 2022)

Friday 13th
*1. *

_MileStone/Guide-Stone_
Rudding Lane
Follifoot
Harrogate

It's also been used as a gate-post at some time in the past










https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101362087-mile-post-at-ngr-se-329530-follifoot#.Yn582ozMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6739333


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 May 2022)

Friday 13th
*2. *

_Saxon Cross _
(junction of) Main Street, Pannal Road, & Plompton Road
Follifoot
Harrogate











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101390516-saxon-cross-follifoot#.Yn598ozMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6777954


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 May 2022)

Friday 13th 
*3. *
_
Rudding Park Southern Gate-Lodge_
(junction of) Main Street, Pannal Road, & Plompton Road
Follifoot
Harrogate

Nowadays the Harrogate Bypass (A658) passes through grounds, northwards of the gates






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...tes-and-flanking-walls-follifoot#.Yn5-x4zMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6777952


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 May 2022)

Friday 13th
*4.*

_Bus Shelter_ (with a difference!!)
Main Street
Follifoot
Harrogate















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6723845


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 May 2022)

Friday 13th
*5.* 

_Horse Pond Beck_
(junction of) HillSide, Main Street & Spofforth Lane
Follifoot
Harrogate





ttps://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4274492


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 May 2022)

Friday 13th
*6*.

_Fluddersome Lane_
(off HillSide)
Follifoot
Harrogate

This is a rather odd name. & I'll hazard a guess, that it's unique in the entire country?






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4274488


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 May 2022)

Friday 13th
*7. *

_The Swan & Talbot_
North Street (fomerly the '_Great North Road'/A1_)
Wetherby















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101183461-swan-and-talbot-wetherby#.Yn6CUozMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6408383


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 May 2022)

Friday 13th
*8.*

_The Angel_
North Street (fomerly '_Great North Road'/A1_)
Wetherby

There is an archway to stabling, to the right of the building (where red Toyota is)











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101135069-the-angel-wetherby#.Yn6EL4zMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/553280


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 May 2022)

Friday 13th
*9. *
_Old Great North Road _(now the A162)
Brotherton

Just north of Sutton Road, that heads across to Birkin, & its eponymous Cafe








https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-with-byram-park-road-brotherton#.Yn6G1YzMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6049113


And, just a few dozen yards north of this, the old name remains
The old kerbstone are there too, that marked the edge of the 'GNR', as it turned slightly north-west into Brotherton, but absorbed into the pavement now
They're where the signs are to the left of the road
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/553592
(both were taken 20/11/2015)


----------



## Badger_Boom (14 May 2022)

The red neon sign of the Fox (now an Indian restaurant) in the background of your last picture used to be the sign that we were nearly home after trips up north when we were children.


----------



## Willd (12 Jun 2022)

High security trig point @181m + mast & underground reservoir- Long Buckby


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2022)

Willd said:


> High security trig point @181m + mast & underground reservoir- Long Buckby
> 
> View attachment 648711


You never managed to get a picture of the plate attached?


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> You never managed to get a picture of the plate attached?



You can't get close enough I have tried a couple of times


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (12 Jun 2022)

This was hidden behind some now cut back long grass and brambles. Hence why i couldn't photo it before. This is on the river Aire cycle and footpath.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (12 Jun 2022)

Outside Nisa local. Otley Old Rd, Cookridge, Leeds.
https://goo.gl/maps/k3wMDVxomHRNFK8o7


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jun 2022)

Willd said:


> High security trig point @181m + mast & underground reservoir- Long Buckby
> 
> View attachment 648711



I got slightly nearer Way back in 2017
But no proper access available, sadly.


----------



## Willd (13 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> You never managed to get a picture of the plate attached?


The errm more dedicated have managed


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jun 2022)

Sunday 19th

_MilePost_
Tadcaster Road (old A64)
(now the) A1036
Hob Moor
York

(at the side of the Knavesmire/Race-Course)

The odd black line at the bottom is the door of my Kodiaq






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-502-dringhouses-woodthorpe-ward#.Yq9nB0bMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6738525


----------



## Badger_Boom (21 Jun 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 19th
> 
> _MilePost_
> Tadcaster Road (old A64)
> ...



There are a couple of sets of stone mounting steps in that area too. They're an entertaining hazard when out running in the dark.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jun 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> There are a couple of sets of stone mounting steps in that area too. They're an entertaining hazard when out running in the dark.


Yes
I didn't run in the dark in that area, so I was okay

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5492948


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jun 2022)

Monday 27th
*1. *

_‘Alcove’_
Barnsley Road/A61
Sandal
Wakefield







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-number-236-wakefield-south-ward#.YrnurhXMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2309722


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jun 2022)

Monday 27th
*2. *(adjacent to #1)

_Village Pump_
Barnsley Road/A61
Sandal
Wakefield












https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2309737


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jul 2022)

Saturday _2_nd

One that I've known about for a long time, but went to have a look this afternoon

_The New Inn_
Church Street
Gildersome
Leeds












The sign has a touch of artistic licence






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5084876
To the rear, which I didn't look at, & expected to be less embellished; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3968437


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Jul 2022)

Sunday 3rd

_White House_
Main Street
Campsall
Doncaster







With a benchmark on the gatepost





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/7181797


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2022)

Wednesday 6th

_Miners Memorial _
Junction of; Leeds Road, Colorado Way & Thunderhead Ridge
Glasshoughton
Castleford


















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/114818


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jul 2022)

Friday 8th

_‘The Spine Steps’_
Public Library
Market Place
Pontefract








https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2357201?mobile=0


----------



## Badger_Boom (8 Jul 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Friday 8th
> 
> _‘The Spine Steps’_
> Public Library
> ...



‘My’ library as a kid, I’ve spent many happy hours there over the years. I also think it’s a fabulous modern building although WMDC have fine their best to degrade it with lack of maintenance and dodgy replacement glazing.

The old library (now museum) it replaced is also fabulous and was one of the first Art Deco public buildings in Britain when it opened.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jul 2022)

Pt1
Nice walk, but quite tough, yesterday, up from Hathersage taking in three trig points on Stanage Edge. 
















Firstly, High Neb. Good condition but top cap missing. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




















Next was Stanedge Pole, an easy walk to get to all things considered. The 'footpath' back to the clifftop was slightly squelchy in places. I'd hate to do it if it'd been raining!! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Pt2 to follow..


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jul 2022)

Pt2 Cont.





















Final Trig was Stanage. It's a bit of a leap & a jump over boulders to actually reach, but I made it! 
~~~~~~~~~











Meanwhile, back down the path in Mountain Goat mode, I got the Brommie out of the boot and rode into Hathersage village and spotted a reasonable Flush Bracket on the George Pub and an unusual old utility plaque near where I'd parked the car. 

Fun day out, but quite tough walking most of the time!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jul 2022)

Wednesday 13th
*1. *

_Robin Hoods Well_
This is between Barnsdale Bar & Red House (but only accessible south-bound)
A1

This was, as far as I know, built as a coaching inn, but at some point received an extension to the side
it can easily be seen, when passing the 'hamlet', southbound








It’s a curve, from the pre dual-carriageway days of _The_ _Great North Road_, that was utilised as a lay-by, when it was ‘dualled’






There’s even a benchmark on it!
(on the photograph above, it’s on the nearest left column)






There are still also remnants of its time as the ‘_GNR_’/A1
Kerbstones & cats-eyes











This taken before the above shots, but shows the cats-eyes (or patches, where they were)






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101314882-robin-hoods-well-burghwallis#.Ys7AFjfMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3357138
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/7214910


*EDIT @ 16:52*
Not too far away, just off the Wakefield Road (A638) to the north-west of Red House, there's a_ Little Johns Well_ too; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/978841


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jul 2022)

Wednesday 13th
*2. *
I noticed this design of blockade for field entrances at a few locations this morning
It, presumably. allows agricultural machinery to pass between, but cars/vans/regular 4c4s will get caught up

Plus, it's a lot more convenient for the farmers than constantly lifting concrete blocks/tree-trunks out of the way 
The only downside is, no guard against scrotes on motorbikes (but neither are blocks/tree-trunks)





It's adjacent to this sign (the club has a gated tarmac drive)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1226519


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jul 2022)

Wednesday 13th
*3.*

_Hessle Old Hall_
Hessle Lane
between Brackenhill (Ackworth) & West Hardwick
It's part of the Nostell Priory estate (or was)

It has a 1641 datestone






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101252765-hessle-old-hall-hessle-and-hill-top#.Ys7DnjfMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2408450


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Jul 2022)

Thursday 14th
*1.*

Telecoms Junction Box
Abbey Road
Kirkstall Road/A65
(near Norman Row)
Kirkstall
Leeds


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Jul 2022)

Thursday 14th
*2.* 

Telecoms Junction Box
Kirkstall Road/A65
Kirkstall
Leeds


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Jul 2022)

Thursday 14th
*3.*

Boundary Stone
Leeds Road/A660
Bramhope
Leeds

Outside ‘KT Green Subaru’







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6037949


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Jul 2022)

Thursday 14th
*4.*
MileStone
‘Pool Bank Cross-Roads’
Leeds Road/A660
Bramhope
Leeds

Parking is awkward, for this, & #5






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6126497


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Jul 2022)

Thursday 14th
*5.*

MileStone
Pool Bank New Road/A658
Bramhope
Leeds

If you drove up the hill, with this to your right, you come to Yeadon Airport after about a mile







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-new-road-at-se-241-440-bramhope#.YtBG2hbTWEc
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6744505


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jul 2022)

Friday 22nd

_Duck And Green Pease Row’_
Pontefract

The _ShoeMarket_ side





In _‘D&GPR’_ itself
















At the _BeastFai_r side






It's the passage way to the right of the white pub; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/241723
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4190553


Edit @ 15:04
It’s A Ginnel
(according to Mark Jones)






Who should know, after writing the book, the definitions come from


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jul 2022)

Sunday 24th
*1.*

Miners Tribute
High Street
Normanton
Wakefield

It’s not been there long maybe a fortnight?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jul 2022)

Sunday 24th
*2. *

Some of the remains of the_ Summer House t_o_ NewLands Hall_

Perched high above the surrounding landscape, with views towards Wakefield (& beyond)











The Hall is long-gone, & the Stables (to the right, in the first photograph) are in ruins
https://stanleyhistoryonline.com/newland-estate
I ride _through_ the Hall on a regular basis

The blue circle for the location is wrong, the photographer is essentially where the 'N' of 'Normanton' is, & looking south-west; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2091056
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2091017

The Stables; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2416200

A 2020 image


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jul 2022)

Tuesday 26th
*1.*

Camwal Road
Starbeck
Harrogate

Whilst on a visit to Spa Cycles





Looking down it, from the junction with Main Street/A59





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1508423


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jul 2022)

Tuesday 26th
*2.*

_Farrars Toffee_
Camwal Road
Starbeck
Harrogate












I know they have (had?) a shop in the town centre, but I have no idea if this is the sole manufacturing location?
https://farrahs.com


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jul 2022)

Two benchmarks (one weathered away and its replacement, I guess) on the same pillar overlooking Ramsgate harbour on Paragon Promenade.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2022)

A new to me benchmark on St James church in Thurning


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Aug 2022)

A few from my long weekend away in Thanet. 







An enamelled Utility Plaque of unknown purpose. 






An old garage with faded paintwork for Dominian Motor Spirit and all that's left of a Shell sign. 





A Flush Bracket on Margate railway station. 











And a Rivet on the steps at the end of Margate Harbour wall.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Aug 2022)

Thursday 4th

_The Sun_
Church Street
Hunslet
Leeds











There's a benchmark too (left corner)






















In better days; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/483122


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Aug 2022)

Friday 5th

_‘Frieston Hospital’ _(an Almshouse)
Half Moon Lane
Kirkthorpe
Wakefield

















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101313217-friestons-hospital-warmfield-cum-heath#.Yu0RhmPMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2388953

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6946684
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2388976


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Aug 2022)

Friday 12th
*1.*

High Street (at junction with A628)
Silkstone
Barnsley
















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/168360
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/168356


https://penistonearchive.co.uk/silkstone-waggonway/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Aug 2022)

Friday 12th
*2.*

_Milestone_
Barnsley Road/A628
Penistone
(near Wellhouse Lane)











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101281545-milestone-penistone#.Yvakd_jMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6102771


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Aug 2022)

Friday 12th
*3.*

_Snow Gates’_
Woodhead Pass/A628
Very recently installed! (or they look like it!)
The western pair were being installed by the ‘quarry lay-by’, just east of Woodhead Reservoir, as we drove past

I’d not be surprised if a pair have also been installed on the ‘Snake Pass’/A57, & ‘Saddleworth Moor’/A635

*




*

My back is to them here
*








*

They're at the western end of the lay-by, so traffic can be turned round, that ignored the signs & flashing lights at 'Flouch Roundabout'
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/264449


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Aug 2022)

Friday 12th
*4. *

_Salters Brook Bridge_
Woodhead Pass/A628












https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/818830
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4543897

https://www.stocksbridgehs.co.uk/the-old-salt-road-via-saltersbrook/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Aug 2022)

Friday 12th
*5*.

_Heyden Viaduct_
(unofficially '_Nine Arch Bridge_')
Woodhead Reservoir
Woodhead Pass/A628
As seen from the HolmeMoss road/A6024
















At the levels, we'd all like it to be in!!; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6095502



As seen from the dam/road to Glossop (B6105)
Scarily low!










We were near the corner where the road on the dam, goes to the right, by 'Railway Cottages'; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4533291
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woodhead_Reservoir


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2022)

A flush bracket on St Helen's church in Sibbertoft


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Aug 2022)

Day trip to Londinium yesterday but not really to look for things to post here, though there were many such things around! 
However. 












BM just visible on this corner. 






And a nice big BM with Bolt further up Parliament Street, just past Downing Street.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2022)

New to me benchmark on St Firmins Church In North Crawley


----------



## biggs682 (28 Aug 2022)

Another new to me benchmark and one I have looked for before but not found. 
On the double railway bridge between Kettering and Corby on the south side road .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2022)

Monday 29th

Had a bit of a potter around, with wife & daughter in car 
I had it in my mind to stop at a few that l’d meant to photograph for a while
But….. l got _the look_ if l slowed down/started to pull over, sorry thus my collection is very sparse

One l really wanted was a stone (about the size of a milestone backing) that warned traction engine drivers not to damage the Road surface!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2022)

With regard to the post immediately above

Monday 29th
*1.*

_Windleford Upper Reservoir_
Dunford Bridge
South Yorkshire
As seen from the Woodhead Pass - Dunford Bridge road (that joins 'W P' by Salters Brook Bridge)







A far more desirous water level!!; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/18975

Winscar, which can be seen as you descend into Dunford Bridge was equally bereft of water
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/374111


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2022)

Monday 29th
*2*.
_
The White House_
Sandy Lane
Middlestown
off the Wakefield - Huddersfield road/A642 (Austerlands Turn-Pike)






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5749024


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Aug 2022)

A BM and an Iron bootscraper on the old cattle market buildings (now an estate agent and a Morrisons supermarket.)


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Aug 2022)

I've just been reminded of this pic in Swinley Forest, 2017 ish, by a mate..


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2022)

Kew gardens Great Pagoda benchmark for a second time


----------



## Willd (4 Sep 2022)

Numero Uno 

It's in the hedge about 30m on the left, I couldn't be bothered to lift the bike over the locked gate


----------



## Willd (4 Sep 2022)

A proper signpost


----------



## biggs682 (17 Sep 2022)

Two new to me ones this morning both missed on previous passings. 

First is this faceplate on kymsbrook junior school in Keysoe .


----------



## biggs682 (17 Sep 2022)

Then a few miles down the road a nice benchmark on St Dunstan's church in Bolnhurst


----------



## Willd (17 Sep 2022)

Milepost at Dunchurch


----------



## Willd (17 Sep 2022)

Hensborough Hill


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Sep 2022)

Sunday 18th

_Sharlston Hall_
Sharlston Common
Wakefield

I’d like to say _’Just Leaving Home’_, but sadly not

Dating back, in parts, to the 1400s, & continuously a family home








https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101253750-sharlston-hall-sharlston#.YydFFyXTWEc

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5299577


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Sep 2022)

Wednesday 21st

_Venus Camp Site_
Thirsk Road(?)/A61
Baldersby
Not far from jct 50/A1





https://www.pitchup.com/en-us/campsites/England/North_East/North_Yorkshire/Ripon/venus_campsite/

Saturday 17th; https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/trailers-bwsows.273070/page-23#post-6814110
This morning; https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/trailers-bwsows.273070/page-23#post-6816796 (& the 'next but one' answer)


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2022)

Two new to me benchmarks from over the border in Leicestershire.
First one on All Saints Church Sutton Bassett.





Next one St Mary's in Weston By Welland.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (26 Sep 2022)

Clee Hill at the weekend.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2022)

Tim Bennet. said:


> Clee Hill at the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 662423



Not cycled up clee hill for more years than I care to remember


----------



## Tim Bennet. (26 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Not cycled up clear hill for more years than I care to remember


It's good steady climb - about 1400ft in five miles. The mapping software says there's an 18 foot dip a mile before the end, but I didn't notice.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Sep 2022)

Friday 30th
*1.*

Artwork
Robsons Road
(between Smyth Street & Bank Street)
WestGate
Wakefield






It's round the corner, to the right, at the end of Unity House; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1098716


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Sep 2022)

Friday 30th
2.

Bank Street
WestGate
Wakefield










The building straight ahead, was a cinema; http://cinematreasures.org/theaters/3788
As seen, from WestGate; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3378618


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Sep 2022)

Friday 30th
*3.*

(built as a) ‘_Carnegie Library’_
Drury Lane
Wakefield

The Opera House is behind me, by about 50 yards






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101272893-the-old-library-wakefield-north-ward#.YzbXXCXTWEc
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5870874


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Sep 2022)

Friday 30th
*4.*

The_ ‘Wakefield & Barnsley Union Bank’_
As seen, looking across Cliff Parade/Back Lane, and along Carter Street











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101273189-57-and-59-westgate-wakefield-north-ward#.YzbYaCXTWEc
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5828997
https://banking-history.org.uk/record/wakefield-barnsley-union-bank-limited/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Sep 2022)

Friday 30th 
*5. *

Village School
Flaxton
(north of) York









https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101406423-flaxton-old-school-flaxton

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3088401


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*1. *

_Starbucks, _as it is now, I remember it as a _Little Chef_
Markham Moor
A1
Nottinghamshire

Visited, en-route to _Truckfest_

The roof is a hyperbolic paraboloid

It's only accessible southbound!

























https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...tation-markham-moor-west-drayton#.Yzh1DSXTWEc
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/173949
He seems to like this roofing shape; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam_Scorer


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*2.*

We came home from Newark-on-Trent, a circuitous route, via Lincoln (Gainsborough & Bawtry, to the A1, rejoining it at Blythe)
_Number 18 & 1/2_!!
St Peters Lodge
East Gate
Lincoln
Lincolnshire












https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101388526-st-peters-lodge-lincoln-minster-ward#.Yzhy2iXTWEc
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2696694


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st 
*3.*

_'The Rest'_
PrioryGate
Lincoln
Lincolnshire











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101388740-the-rest-lincoln-minster-ward#.YzieadjMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/122772


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*4.*

_Bar/Gate-House_
Priory Gate
Lincoln
Lincolnshire






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101388683-priory-gate-lincoln-minster-ward#.YzhyIiXTWEc
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/665034


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*5.*

_Cathedral_
Lincoln
Lincolnshire

The sun was shining from the other side of the building






Big flying buttresses





Struts to try & stop the window bowing!










https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...d-libraries-lincoln-minster-ward#.YzioeNjMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6725909


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*6.*

_Leigh-Pembertons House_
BaileyGate
Lincoln
Lincolnshire







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/691926
Why such a name; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6662438


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*7.*

_The Jews House_
The Straigt
Lincoln
Lincolnshire












https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101388810-jews-house-lincoln-carholme-ward#.Yzit8NjMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3368215
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1193415
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4622335


----------



## Tim Bennet. (1 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _Starbucks, _as it is now, I remember it as a _Little Chef_
> Markham Moor



I think for a long time it was a Happy Eater.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*8.*

_High Bridge_
High Street
Lincoln
Lincolnshire

Quite an interesting structure!, there can't be many shops on bridges, left in the UK
Undoubtedly some visitors crossing, have no idea that it's a bridge!!!


















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101388574-high-bridge-lincoln-boultham-ward#.Yziu1djMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6377104
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/46612


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*9.*

_New bar_
High Street 
Lincoln
Lincolnshire

I will presume that the 'adult' terminology is known to them


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2022)

Tim Bennet. said:


> I think for a long time it was a Happy Eater.


Maybe after it ceased to be a Little Chef?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*10.*

_Exchequer Gate_
Minster Yard, to the other side
Lincoln
LIncolnshire






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101388541-exchequergate-lincoln-minster-ward#.YzixZtjMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/46644


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*11.*

_ Cathedral Works Department_?? (I think?)
EastGate
Lincoln
Lincolnshire






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2326849


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*11.*

_D'isney Place_
EastGate
Lincoln
Lincolnshire

_"is your Mickey, in please??"_






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...hed-railing-lincoln-minster-ward#.YzizmNjMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4757031


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2022)

Thursday 6th

_‘Ghost Sign’_
Heslington Road
York







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3881730?mobile=0


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2022)

Belatedly 
Wednesday 5th 

_Kendells Cycles_ (as was)
Oxford Street
Castleford 
Wakefield 

Taken by daughter, as l was driving 






There’s a slight pun, with it reopening as a coffee shop
The road to the left is Beancroft Road 
(coffee-bean…..)

I’m not sure how long it will stay open, as it’s not in a prime location 
Then again, a lot of the Beancroft Road shops have been there for a long time


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2014723


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2022)

Thursday 6th
*2.*

_Old Schoolhouse_
Holyrood Lane
Ledsham
Leeds











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101386513-old-school-ledsham
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4444892


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2022)

Thursday 6th
*3.*

_Church of All Saints_
Claypit Lane
Ledsham
Leeds


A very interesting building, with Saxon & Norman, sections still in-situ
See the links for more details










https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101237404-church-of-all-saints-ledsham#.Yz7ljiXTWEc

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6535513


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2022)

Thursday 6th
*4.*

_Huddleston Hall_
Laith Staid Lane
Newthorpe
(Sherburn -in - Elmet)












It’s at the end of a 1& 1/2 mile single-track no through road
This is the last 300 yards

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...n-hall-huddleston-with-newthorpe#.Yz74QCXTWEc

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6537894?mobile=0


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2022)

Thursday 6th
*5. *

Sherburn Street (B1222, the Sherburn-in-Elmet, to Fulford/YorK road)
Cawood (a 'town' renown for flooding when the River Ouse rises

An unusual place, I've never seen anyone walking about in the streets, & rarely a vehicle moving
It's like they're all hiding indoors, when a stranger passes through







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6292029


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2022)

Thursday 6th
*6.*

Bridge, over Stillingfleet Beck
(Carrying the) York Road/B1222
As seen from The Green (northern side)
Stillingfleet







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101148473-stillingfleet-bridge-stillingfleet#.Yz8VJ7bMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4847190


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2022)

Thursday 6th
*7.*
_Permanent Flood Warning Signs!_
Naburn Lane/B1222 (the north-eastern end, from #5 & 6)
On joining the A19
Fulford
York












_Macarthur Park_ shopping outlet is to the other side of the A64, from here; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2466938


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Oct 2022)

A few Benchmarks from t'other day's walk & ride around Dovedale and Tissington.. 











Base of left side gatepost right by Dovedale stepping stones. 






Overfield farm building. 






And on the local butchers shop, both in Tissington. 






I rather liked the ancient sundial on the church wall but, as it was drizzling, I couldn't tell the time by it!


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Oct 2022)

A Hamtun BM I've never seen before, even though I regularly walk past it, as some shrubbery has just been cleared away.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Oct 2022)

Saturday 22nd
*1. *
Old School
Bottomboat 
Stanley 
Wakefield 






I know the link states Chapel, but l spent quite a bit of time in that area, so know what it was
The Chapel was further down, & was demolished after a fire a few years ago

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4321583


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Oct 2022)

Saturday 22nd
*2. *

Branch Library 
(off Church Street)
Hunslet
Leeds
















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3397532


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Oct 2022)

Saturday 22nd
*3. *

_TS Ark Royal_ 
Thwaite Lane (down the side of DM Keith - Skoda)
Thwaite Gate
Hunslet
Leeds

Training is taken seriously here!! 






*TS*; Training Ship

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5674206


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2022)

Sunday 30
*1.*

SWMBO & myself went out for a potter around, earlier (about 100miles of pottering!)

Church of St James
High Street
Rawcliffe
East Riding of Yorkshire







This is why I stopped, we spotted it so I doubled back around the 'village green', as there was a scarecrow festival
Someone must have remembered how much a Church featured in '_Curse Of The Were-Rabbit_'??





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101347022-church-of-st-james-rawcliffe#.Y16gZhbP3IU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1255056


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2022)

Sunday 30th
*2. *

_The Minster_
Howden
East Riding of Yorkshire

As seen from Charles Briggs Avenue (Co-Op behind us)


























https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...st-paul-and-chapter-house-howden#.Y16i-RbP3IU
https://www.english-heritage.org.uk/visit/places/howden-minster/history/
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4569
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1266114


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2022)

Sunday 30th
*3. 
*
_Market Place_ (various)
Howden
East Riding of Yorkshire






Shires Hall (Market Hall)





Market Cross





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4398847

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101346739-shire-hall-howden#.Y16k7hbP3IU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/7105953

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101160586-market-cross-howden#.Y16lNxbP3IU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5458834


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2022)

Sunday 30th
*4.*

_R100 Trail _(near the Minster/Market Place)
Howden
East Riding of Yorkshire

Not far to the north of the town, there's a Barnes Wallace pub (if it's still in business?)











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4308455
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R100


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2022)

Sunday 30th
*5.*

_The Bishops Manor House _
(just off) Market Place
Howden
East Riding of Yorkshire











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101083181-the-bishops-manor-howden#.Y16mrBbP3IU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/175295
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1263523


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2022)

Sunday 30th
*6.*

_The Minster View Hotel_
Pinfold Street
Howden
East Riding of Yorkshire







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5053529


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2022)

Sunday 30th
*7.*

_Churchside_
Howden
East Riding of Yorkshire















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5268574
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1265450


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2022)

Sunday 30th
*8.* 

_Churchside_
Howden
East Riding of Yorkshire













https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101083192-2-churchside-howden#.Y16oxxbP3IU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1265456


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2022)

Sunday 30th
*9.*
_
Vicar Lane_ (from both ends)
Howden
East Riding of Yorkshire






It's quite narrow!!













https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4506249
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/7105938


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Nov 2022)

Saturday 5th
*1. *

John Fowlers Works
Now the site of Costco

Hunslet Road/A61
‘Pottery Fields’
Leeds





















The plaques are on the left-end of the wall; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/986077

There was one, at the Hunslet Road side of the grounds, this might be it, just relocated?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Fowler_&_Co.

http://www.leedsengine.info/leeds/ildtec.asp
Someone's got the 'trading name'; http://www.jfowler.co.uk/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Nov 2022)

Saturday 5th
*2.*

(ex) _Midland Bank_
junction of Stafford Street & Hunslet Low Road (A61)
Leeds




















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5505800
October 1930; https://www.leodis.net/viewimage/67463


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Nov 2022)

Saturday 5th
*3.*

_Stephensons _(they've occupied it since new***)
junction of Stafford Street & Hunslet Low Road (A61)
Leeds

Note one of the staff, in the window




















Partially hidden light-switches!






They let us take several samples away, to hang in the wall, to see what we think over the next couple of weeks

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5505805
** *since 1930 (built for them, presumably) according to the 'our history' page; https://www.stephensonwallpapers.co.uk/our-history


----------



## Badger_Boom (8 Nov 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Saturday 5th
> *1. *
> 
> John Fowlers Works
> ...



Wow! On 28 August 1979 I was there with my dad and younger brother to see the unveiling of the Fowler Works plaque. If memory serves me correctly (and it might not after all these years) it was originally somewhere else on the site and was moved when Costco took over years later.


----------



## Badger_Boom (8 Nov 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Saturday 5th
> *3.*
> 
> _Stephensons _(they've occupied it since new***)
> ...



There are some fabulous buildings in that area of Leeds, many of which seem to have been left behind during the 60s and 70s industrialisation and slum [sic] clearance. The wonderful and Grade II Listed Braime Engineering works opposite Costco is probably one of the best with its fantastic almost Art Nouveau exterior.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Nov 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> There are some fabulous buildings in that area of Leeds, many of which seem to have been left behind during the 60s and 70s industrialisation and slum [sic] clearance. The wonderful and Grade II Listed Braime Engineering works opposite Costco is probably one of the best with its fantastic almost Art Nouveau exterior.



I’ve never been in, but have seen many photographs of the interior 
It is utterly splendid 

(as is _’The Garden Gate’_ further along Hunslet Road


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Nov 2022)

Possibly one of the only Trig Points around that I can park a 44 tonne artic next to and photograph though the passenger window as the rain was lashing parallel to the ground! 😂

It's on the A1122 between Downham Market & Wisbech.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2022)

3 new to me benchmarks this morning

First one on All Saints Church in Kempston Church End.






Second one on a barn just before Box end park heading towards Bromham 





Final one on house right on the corner of Bridge end and Box end Road in Bromham


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Nov 2022)

Thursday 17th


_’The Garden Gate’_
Whitfield Way
Hunslet
Leeds




































https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...blic-house-city-and-hunslet-ward#.Y3ZLWSWnyEc

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3397029
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/7140502

https://pubheritage.camra.org.uk/pubs/220


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Nov 2022)

Friday 18th
*1.*

Cremation Ashes Area
Pontefract Park

*




*

The open area, is to the 'bottom end' of the trees, on the left of the photograph; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/250564


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Nov 2022)

Friday 18th
*2,*
Pontefract Park
Just to the south of the grandstand, for the racecourse
* 









*

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/258524


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Nov 2022)

Friday 18th
*3. *


Pontefract RaceCourse
adjacent to jct 32/M62

The grass is recovering remarkably well, after the _Yorkshire Cyclo-Cross Association_ event here a fortnight ago
(Sunday 6th November)






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2465705

I hope anyone interested can see this?; 

View: https://www.facebook.com/yorkshirecyclocross/videos/788342355798849


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Nov 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> Wow! On 28 August 1979 I was there with my dad and younger brother to see the unveiling of the Fowler Works plaque. If memory serves me correctly (and it might not after all these years) it was originally somewhere else on the site and was moved when Costco took over years later.


There’s a house in Ackworth (between Pontefract & Barnsley, & also on the Wakefield- Doncaster Road) that is definitely a part of the Fowler story, & has a blue plaque 

I’ve got a photograph somewhere, but here’s a link
https://steamploughclub.org.uk/commemorative-blue-plaque-to-john-fowler/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Nov 2022)

Saturday 19th
*1.*

_Church of St John The Evangelist_
(off) Rothwell Lane
Oulton
Leeds

The buttresses on the spire always interest me







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101135676-church-of-st-john-the-evangelist-rothwell-ward

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6495705
From Aberford Road; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3857980


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Nov 2022)

Saturday 19th
*2.* 

The Old Library
Marsh Street
Rothwell
Leeds

I remember this building with fondness
These are taken from an album, that is on public display, in the present Library





















Its replacement; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/507317


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Nov 2022)

Saturday 19th
*3.*

BT junction box
Junction of Butcher Lane (where I'm waiting at traffic-lights), Marsh Street (left) & Carlton Lane (right)
Rothwell
Leeds

One of quite a few painted in the town
* 



*

Looking in the opposite direction; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1561882


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Nov 2022)

Saturday 19th
*4.*


_Bridge End Farm_ (as Geograph names it)
Stainton Lane
Carlton
Rothwell

When I was a kid, & up to my early 20s, I used to pass this building a lot
For whatever reason, it always piqued my interest. maybe it's the attached barn? (who knows?)

The last time I passed it, I'm fairly certain that it hadn't been rendered







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1561425


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Nov 2022)

Apologies, this is out of day/date order

Wednesday 16th

_Kings Road Lock_
(bottom of Lock Lane)
Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
Altofts

There's a stoppage, to inspect the chamber, & maybe(?) replace the Gates?
There's an open-day, on Saturday 3rd December, when the workshops at 'Stanley Ferry' can also be visited, replacement gates are built here!

https://canalrivertrust.org.uk/enjo...tivals/2022-12-03-stanely-ferry-lock-open-day

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2300977
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2300929
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2300888
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/957537

















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ngs-lock-at-se-373-244-normanton#.Y3k158fP3IU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3511318


View: https://www.facebook.com/events/458334356408673/?ref=newsfeed


It's roughly a half-mile from here, where last May, a truck-driver & his passenger had a miraculous escape
Their Scania left the M62, broke through the railings & plunged 30 foot partially into the 'A & C N C'
(this was westbound, between jcts 31 & 30)
https://www.leeds-live.co.uk/news/leeds-news/m62-closed-near-normanton-after-20568508
Both survived


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Nov 2022)

Sunday 20th
*1.*

_Heath Hall_
Heath 
Wakefield 

It’s a ‘conservation village’, & almost every building in the village (barring the, stone-built, bus-stop) is a listed building (there are some Grade 1’s there!)






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101200238-heath-hall-warmfield-cum-heath#.Y3ovl-SnyEe

A brief description here; https://govisit-yorkshire.com/2019/03/20/heath/

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/7285455

Just leaving home!
(I wish!)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Nov 2022)

Sunday 20th
*2.*

_The Dower House_
Heath
Wakefield 

(to the immediate right of #1, as we look at them)






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101135585-the-dower-house-warmfield-cum-heath#.Y3ozEOSnyEc

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5832521

https://govisit-yorkshire.com/2019/03/20/heath/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Nov 2022)

Tuesday 22nd



Richard A Thackeray said:


> Apologies, this is out of day/date order
> 
> Wednesday 16th
> 
> ...




_Kings Road Lock_
(bottom of Lock Lane)
Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
Altofts

The ‘walkway’ over the Lock chamber is now accessible


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Nov 2022)

Tuesday 29th
*1*

_Englands_
Furnishings & Ironmongers (built as)
MarketPlace
Pontefract

The present facade appeared in the late 1890s, replacing a very much more traditional design (seemingly similar to '*2*', from today)
They were, in the early parts of the 1900's, the only agent between Leeds & Doncaster that would deal with/sell petrol (in cans) due to fears over its volatile nature

As a link to cycling;
1. There was a self-built _'Pomfret' _bicycle built/sold through them (early 1900s - 1920's?)
2. A member of the family was once the editor of the magazine, 'Cycling', which is still going strong as Cycling Weekly'
















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...rket-place-pontefract-north-ward#.Y4X1lRTP3IU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3682866


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Nov 2022)

Tuesday 29th
*2.*


_33 & 35 MarketPlace_
Pontefract
Altered (vandalised?) ground floors
Jettied 2nd floor 






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...rket-place-pontefract-north-ward#.Y4X2wxTP3IU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2075118
Along the yard/passageway; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4416083


----------



## Badger_Boom (2 Dec 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Tuesday 29th
> *1*
> 
> _Englands_
> ...



I can just about remember England’s before it was bought by Smiths. The 80s looking metal plates below the ground floor windows conceal more raised writing, although I can’t remember what it says.

The centre of Pontefract is a fascinating place. There are a lot of very old buildings hidden behind Georgian and Victorian facades.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Dec 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> I can just about remember England’s before it was bought by Smiths. The 80s looking metal plates below the ground floor windows conceal more raised writing, although I can’t remember what it says.
> 
> The centre of Pontefract is a fascinating place. There are a lot of very old buildings hidden behind Georgian and Victorian facades.


It is indeed

Boots, for example, replaced a 16th(?) century pub called _’The Star’_

This writing??


----------



## Badger_Boom (2 Dec 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> It is indeed
> 
> Boots, for example, replaced a 16th(?) century pub called _’The Star’_
> 
> ...



Not sure about the first floor. I was thinking of beneath the sloping metal plates below the ground floor windows. The plates themselves have pleasingly 80's raised WH Smith text and logos.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Dec 2022)

Saturday 3rd
*1. *

_St Georges Hospital Clock Tower_
Wood Lane
Rothwell 
Built as the Hunslet Union Workhouse























Trying for a 'Royal Crescent' look?







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...stgeorges-hospital-rothwell-ward#.Y4tDOMvP3IU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/507276

There's quite a lot about it here; https://www.workhouses.org.uk/Hunslet/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Dec 2022)

Saturday 3rd
*2. *



Richard A Thackeray said:


> Apologies, this is out of day/date order
> 
> Wednesday 16th
> 
> ...




I went, with the (like many) hope of getting into the workshops, *BUT*, as @Jameshow will doubtless agree, the 'ticketing scheme' was rather ambiguous, not stating that (when applying) that separate tickets were required to get into the workshops
Thus, there's no photographs of the old dry-dock, or anything
I'm not sure that anyone will want to see photographs of 18" square oak beams


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Dec 2022)

Saturday 3rd
*3. *

Featured previously in the past couple of pages, but today was the open day
_Kings Road Lock_
Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
(bottom of) Foxholes Lane
Altofts
Wakefield













Presumably, by the brickwork/railings, it was for a long time, just a sloping sided channel, to the stonework











https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ngs-lock-at-se-373-244-normanton#.Y4tJEsvP3IU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4909173

It would have been nice to see (& I'll admit I didn't look) something made/featured of the stopped/filled in Foxholes Lock, that dropped into the River Calder, a couple of hundred yards north-east of _KIngs Road

Foxholes_; 
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6717586
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6717564
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1941714
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...esting-geographs.215788/page-282#post-6333661


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Dec 2022)

Monday 5th

_Freeport Shopping Village_
(next to _’Xscape’_)
Glasshoughton
Adjacent to jct 32/M62











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1072056


----------



## Badger_Boom (11 Dec 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Monday 5th
> 
> _Freeport Shopping Village_
> (next to _’Xscape’_)
> ...



I always wondered why they didn’t go for someone born in Castleford like Henry Moore?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Dec 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> I always wondered why they didn’t go for someone born in Castleford like Henry Moore?


I've always understood that he moved away, as soon as he could
Curiously though, there was a 'piece' (an amorphous/twisted mass, to me) outside the Civic Centre, on FerryBridge Road, for a lot of years, it's probably still there 
(unless it got moved to the concrete blockhouse, of 'The Hepworth, where Tootal Street Mills, & the moment masons stood)

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/643586


----------



## Badger_Boom (12 Dec 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I've always understood that he moved away, as soon as he could
> Curiously though, there was a 'piece' (an amorphous/twisted mass, to me) outside the Civic Centre, on FerryBridge Road, for a lot of years, it's probably still there
> (unless it got moved to the concrete blockhouse, of 'The Hepworth, where Tootal Street Mills, & the moment masons stood)
> 
> https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/643586



That's still closer than 'never lived there'. There are probably plenty of home-grown rugby stars they could have gone for too.

I don't mind the blockhouse, and my favourite formative piece of modern art was the Barbara Hepworth family group that stood on a roundabout near Wakefield City Hall until it was moved to the YSP in the early 2000s.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Dec 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> That's still closer than 'never lived there'. There are probably plenty of home-grown rugby stars they could have gone for too.
> 
> I don't mind the blockhouse, and my favourite formative piece of modern art was the Barbara Hepworth family group that stood on a roundabout near Wakefield City Hall until it was moved to the YSP in the early 2000s.


Remember that very well 


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/195927


----------



## Badger_Boom (12 Dec 2022)

That’s the one! The ‘head of the central figure always reminds me of a half sucked spangle.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jan 2023)

Sunday 1st
SWMBO & l had a drive out late this morning, well l drove
We headed east, along the M62/A63, past Hull 

*1.*
_’Memorial’_
Promenade
Withernsea 
East Riding of Yorkshire











Then about 200 yards further along






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3607089


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jan 2023)

Sunday 1st

*2.*
_‘Pier Towers’_
Promenade 
Withernsea
East Riding of Yorkshire 











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/7371539[/b]


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jan 2023)

Sunday 1st

*3.*_
‘Pier Representation’_
Promenade 
Withernsea
East Riding of Yorkshire 




























https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6879983[/b]


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jan 2023)

Sunday 1st

*4.*

_Lighthouse _
Hull Road (B1362)
Withernsea 
East Riding of Yorkshire 












https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...thouse-keepers-houses-withernsea#.Y7GkZOSnyEc

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/7371543


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jan 2023)

Sunday 1st

*5.*
_Meridian Sign_
Hull Road (B1362)
(west of) Withernsea 
East Riding of Yorkshire 






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3848733


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jan 2023)

Monday 2nd
We were out today too, but my apologies, there weren't many photographs taken (due to a few factors)

The approximate route was; Oulton > Woodlesford > Swillington > Garforth > HookMoor > Aberford . 'Bramham Cross-Roads' > Bramham > Clifford > Boston Spa > Wetherby > Linton > Collingham > Bardsey > 'Pompacali' (I set off to walk down to it, but it was too muddy for the boots I had on, too worn a soles) > Thorner > the new 'Leeds Outer Ring-Road' > Halton > Bullerthorpe Lane > Woodlesford > Oulton > Stanley > home












https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/7084192

*NB; *I'm on a mixture of days-off, & annual-leave now, not returning to work until Wednesday 11th, so there may be chance for a few additions??


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jan 2023)

Thursday 5th
*1.*

Georgian Bath House
WestGate (A661)
Wetherby





Probably the source of the spring water for the bath-house?































https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...west-of-wharfedale-lawn-wetherby#.Y7bOreSnyEc


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4542064


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jan 2023)

Thursday 5th 
*2.*

Milestones
Main Street (A58)
Collingham 















The A58 is seen in the background 





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6061406


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (Monday at 14:15)

Monday 9th
*1.*

Memorial Bench
Whitwood?/Altofts?/Castleford 'Three Lane Ends'?




















The bench is on the left, just out of shot; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5702107
The lower path, goes to the bank of the River Calder
Behind me goes towards Whitwood & towards Cutsyke
Straight ahead becomes the Castleford Greenway, on the old railway (originally built as the _Lancashire & Yorkshire Railway_)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5702107







(seen here in mid- 2022)



http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Cutsyke Methley.htm


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (Monday at 14:23)

Monday 9th
*2. *

Repairs to _Stephensons Bridge_
This still carries the line between Castleford - Woodlesford - Leeds
The River Calder flows beneath

Altofts
Wakefield






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3856541


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (Tuesday at 08:03)

Off to York this morning, but l doubt the weather will be good enough for any photographs?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (Tuesday at 12:12)

Tuesday 10th

_St John’s University_ (daughter attends)
Lord Mayors Walk
York











Benchmark on the Chapel



https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-college-building-guildhall-ward#.Y71V1OSnyEc

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/7106770


----------

